# Rocky mountain new - "slayer 2011"



## Soulbrother (7. Mai 2010)

Erster Praxistest vom Gardasee:



nuts schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist jedoch: Wir haben uns das Rad für Testfahren geschnappt und können hier die ersten Eindrücke vermitteln.
> 
> Auf den ersten Metern runter vom Festivalgelände hin zum Monte Brione zeigt sich das Slayer 70 in Größe 18" als relativ langes Bike; sowohl Oberrohrlänge, als auch Kettenstrebenlänge sind größer geworden. Das die Agilität darunter jedoch nicht gelitten hat, zeigt sich gleichzeitig bei den ersten Spielversuchen auf der 4x Strecke des Night-Sprints. Auch dank dem kurzen Vorbau lässt sich das Slayer leicht zum Manual oder Wheelie auf's Hinterrad bewegen und steuert sich souverän durch Wellen und Kurven. Allerdings ist für diesen Einsatz das Fahrwerk bei weitem zu weich abgestimmt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Mai 2010)

wie gesagt, ich bin verdammt neugierig und gespannt 
Die sagen das das Oberrohr bei 18 Zoll länger geworden ist....bei 19 Zoll ist es Kürzer geworden. Mein New Slayer hat um die 609mm. Nicht das es mir diesmal viel zu klein ist in 19 Zoll.
Uhh ich habe kein bock auf 20,5 Zoll, weil da immer das Sattelrohr so hoch ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (8. Mai 2010)

Hmmm ?? Das Oberrohr ist doch kürzer geworden beim 18er,jetzt 575 gegenüber dem New Slayer mit 591.

Und bei deinem 19er gehts von 607 auf jetzt 595 zurück.


----------



## neikless (8. Mai 2010)

ist doch klar das das oberrohr kürzer wird da der sitzwinkel steiler ist
sinn der straight up geo (man sitzt aufrechter) bin beim altitude auch (vorher slayer sxc)
bei 18" geblieben ist ne kurze umgewöhnung aber passt dann um so besser !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Mai 2010)

njoa da hast du wohl recht. Ist ja auch irgendwie logisch


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Mai 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich bin verdammt neugierig und gespannt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2010)

das werde ich aber vorher aber garantiert Probefahren bevor ich zuschlage!
Wegen der Größe.


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Mai 2010)

wirklich n geiles ding


----------



## bestmove (14. Mai 2010)

Echt fein, freue mich schon auf die erste Begegnung


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde das neue Slayer optisch sehr gelungen. 
Die Eckdaten (Gewicht, Geometrie) hören sich auch recht gut an. 
Wenn der "Popometer-Test" positiv ausfällt, wird es für mich schwer werden an dem Teil vorbeizukommen.

Lediglich sollte man vernüftigerweise das Bike ein Jahr auf "Sollbruchstellen" testen lassen und wenn ok dann zuschlagen. 

Hoffe mal mein Konto hat sich bis dahin vom Alti-Kauf wieder etwas erhohlt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2010)

Hat schon jemand den Dämpfer genauer unter die Lupe genommen?

Mich würden die Werkseinstellungen interessieren, also *Boost- Druck, Druck- und Zugstufe.*
Mit DHX Air wird es wohl (noch) nicht angeboten?

Kann jemand einen sachdienlichen Hinweis geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (14. Mai 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Dämpfer genauer unter die Lupe genommen?
> 
> Mich würden die Werkseinstellungen interessieren, also *Boost- Druck, Druck- und Zugstufe.*
> Mit DHX Air wird es wohl (noch) nicht angeboten?
> ...



*Bitte* fahr das Bike erstmal, bevor Du hier im Thread wegen angeblicher Schwächen der Dämpfer-Performace zu jammern anfängst wie im Alti-Thread.

Es fängt langsam an etwas nervig zu werden...


----------



## kreisel (14. Mai 2010)

Was kosten denn die Schätzchen? Hat schon jemand was von Preisen gehört?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> *Bitte* fahr das Bike erstmal, bevor Du hier im Thread wegen angeblicher Schwächen der Dämpfer-Performace zu jammern anfängst wie im Alti-Thread.
> 
> Es fängt langsam an etwas nervig zu werden...


Musst es ja nicht lesen, erst recht nicht mekern!
Außerdem habe ich nicht gemekert, sondern gefragt.
Wenn du dich angepisst fühlst, geh den Hof kehren.


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Mai 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich nicht gemekert, sondern gefragt.
> Wenn du dich angepisst fühlst, geh den Hof kehren.



Ja fragen darf man 
Wollte Dich nur einfach mal zeitig darauf aufmerksam machen das Du es im Alti Thread etwas übertrieben hast, damit sich das hier nicht wiederholt. 
Trotzdem kein Grund frech zu werden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Mai 2010)

Die Preise werden bestimmt wie immer sein. Wie beim jetztigen SXC auch.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Mai 2010)

Hier noch ein paar Infos:

In total the new Slayer is 366g lighter than its predecessor and 12 percent stiffer in full torsion. The frame weight with a custom tuned Fox RP23 XV Boost Valve shock is 3,209g (7.09lbs). 

The Slayer will be available in three models  30, 50 and 70  all of which will share the same frame. The 30 and 70 will feature painted finishes, while the flagship 70 will be black anodised. Component specifications will match each bikes price point and purpose. Pricing is targeted at US$2,899, $3,699 and $4,599, respectively. Limited availability is scheduled for August.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (14. Mai 2010)

Das ist das erste Rocky seit langer, langer Zeit das mich wirklich reizt.


----------



## el Lingo (15. Mai 2010)

Ich war gestern lange im Harz auf spannenden Trails unterwegs und muss sagen, dass mein SXC da schon sehr nah am perfekten Setup ist, aber das 2011er Modell könnte hier noch einen drauf setzen. Für mich auf jeden Fall sehr interessant. Aber dann muss ich das Switch noch gegen ein Flatline ersetzen, sonst liegen die Bikes zu dicht aneinander.


----------



## argh (15. Mai 2010)

Hui... sexy!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Mai 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich war gestern lange im Harz auf spannenden Trails unterwegs und muss sagen, dass mein SXC da schon sehr nah am perfekten Setup ist.......



ich war gestern auch endlich mal wieder mit dem Slayer unterwegs.
Das neue Slayer muss sich aber auch schon verdammt anstrengen wenn es das noch toppen will  
Ich bin aber auch recht zuversichtlich


----------



## Rick7 (16. Mai 2010)

boa die Ähnlichkeiten in Geometrie und Anmutung zu meinem Xpz sind schon  frappierend 
Hab gedacht ich seh nicht recht...sicherlich ein potentes bike


----------



## Nofaith (16. Mai 2010)

Naja, wie wir ja hier schon festgestellt haben sehen sich die aktuellen "Enduro"-Bikes alle recht ähnlich. Das ist wohl die momentan angesagte Design-Linie.

Warten wir also die ersten Testberichte plus eigene Testfahrten ab, hoffe mal das es im Kleinwalstertal vor Ort ist. Dann kann ich mal Slayer SXC gegen "New Slayer" direkt vergleichen. 

Allgemein macht mich der "Hype" um das neue Bike(Bikes) etwas stutzig, das letzte mal war das beim "New Slayer 2006" ähnlich, der Rest ist Geschichte. Wie kommt es mitten in der Saison zu einem solchen "Neuheiten-Feuerwerk"? Läuft der Verkauf der aktuellen so schleppend?

Zu den Preisen, hatte irgendwo schon gelesen dass das Slayer 70 bei 4799 liegen soll, das wären satte 1000 mehr als mein Slayer 70 2009.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Mai 2010)

Zu den Preisen: Ich denke, dass Rocky da auch die Ausstattung mit aufgewertet hat, weil es sind ja alle Modelle teurer geworden. Heißt konkret: das 30er liegt ausstattungsmäßig zwischen dem früheren 30er und 50er, das 50er orientiert sich mehr am 70er und das 70er als neues Topmodell entspricht dann dem 90er beim Vorgängermodell.


----------



## SlayMe (16. Mai 2010)

Den Hauptrahmen des XTension finde ich bei aller Ähnlichkeit deutlich gelungener gezeichnet als den beim Rocky. Beim Hinterbau dann eher andersherum.
Man ist das lahm nur Bilder zu haben und nichts fahren zu können.


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2010)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Zu den Preisen: Ich denke, dass Rocky da auch die Ausstattung mit aufgewertet hat, weil es sind ja alle Modelle teurer geworden. Heißt konkret: das 30er liegt ausstattungsmäßig zwischen dem früheren 30er und 50er, das 50er orientiert sich mehr am 70er und das 70er als neues Topmodell entspricht dann dem 90er beim Vorgängermodell.



Naja, soo toll aufgewertet ist die Ausstattung des 70er nun wirklich nicht, z. B. mit X9 und SLX Schaltkomponenten.

Zuletzt hat Rocky bei der Ausstattung aufgewertet und die Preise gehalten, z. B. XTR-Schaltwerk am 70er Altitude.

Wenn der Preis stimmen sollte versucht Rocky wohl eher wieder, wie beim Flatline WC, für einen "ordinären" Alu-Rahmen ihren Kunden ein Heidengeld abzuknöpfen.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Mai 2010)

Okay, ich habe mich nicht ausführlich mit der Ausstattung beschäftigt, sondern vielmehr das geschrieben, was mir in dem Moment dazu eingefallen ist und mir einigermaßen logisch erschien. 

Der Preis für den Flatline WC Rahmen ist wirklich jenseits von Gut und Böse, da würden mich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt man die Verkaufszahlen verglichen mit den Komplettbikes interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Mai 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was ein Rahmen kosten soll?


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2010)

Da der Rahmen nicht mehr oder weniger aufwÃ¤ndig herzustellen ist als der  Altitude-Rahmen und die Ausstattung eher schlechter ist, sollte der Preis fÃ¼r das 70er Slayer eigentlich auch wieder um die 4.000,- â¬ liegen. Alles andere wÃ¤re schon eine Frechheit.


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was ein Rahmen kosten soll?



Ja mich auch. Falls es den überhaupt einzeln geben wird.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Mai 2010)

ja der Rahmenpreis dürfte wohl der Interressanteste von allen Preisen sein


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Mai 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ja der Rahmenpreis dürfte wohl der Interressanteste von allen Preisen sein



...und dann noch schicke ahornblätter, sabber............


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Mai 2010)

wie? Nachträglich raufkleben? Oh nein!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Mai 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> wie? Nachträglich raufkleben? Oh nein!!!



zur Not mim Edding....?


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Mai 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> wie? Nachträglich raufkleben? Oh nein!!!



spinner!


----------



## rockyoernie (18. Mai 2010)

ich würde mir eins in gelb-rot wünschen ..richtig schön old school team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Mai 2010)

rockyoernie schrieb:


> ich würde mir eins in gelb-rot wünschen ..richtig schön old school team



jaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2010)

leute aufwachen ! die guten zeiten sind vorbei ! leider !?


----------



## rockyoernie (18. Mai 2010)

also für´n retro team look würd ich auch mein sparschwein schlachten  
würd´s auch vernünftig aufbauen *g ....versprochen !.. ihr da in canada oder wo auch immer ihr die dinger schweisst


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> leute aufwachen ! die guten zeiten sind vorbei ! leider !?



Lass uns träumen!
Schließlich ist es schon spät.
(Leider hast du aber Recht....)


----------



## rockymo (25. Mai 2010)

Wo ist denn eigentlich noch die Abgrenzung zum Altitude? Sind die beiden sich nicht zu sehr ähnlich?


----------



## neikless (25. Mai 2010)

140 und 165 mm Federweg ist doch schon mal ein Unterschied, nicht wahr !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (27. Mai 2010)

Hier mal was zum Kucken...













Sportliche Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## blaubaer (27. Mai 2010)

schöne Farbe  

wiso ist der DHX so eingebaut ? hat er andersrum kein platz ??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Mai 2010)

oh ja geniale Farbe.
Welche Größe hast du da?


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wiso ist der DHX so eingebaut ? hat er andersrum kein platz ??



würde ich auch gern wissen , tech.vorteil oder tieferes gewicht ?

... und wieso werden Alti und Slayer nicht gleich/auch mit DHX-air/coil ausgeliefert ?


----------



## el Lingo (27. Mai 2010)

Genau so muss es aussehen, dann ist das mein nächstes Bike! Nur will ich ein Marzocchi Fahrwerk drin haben.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Mai 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> schöne Farbe
> 
> wiso ist der DHX so eingebaut ? hat er andersrum kein platz ??





neikless schrieb:


> würde ich auch gern wissen , tech.vorteil oder tieferes gewicht ?



Eigentlich weder das Eine noch das Andere,in dem Fall ist es sogar ein technischer Nachteil,da der Kolben nicht mehr gut geschmiert wird und einen tieferen Schwerpunkt ergibt diese Einbauversion auch nicht.Bei Luftdämpfern macht der Kolben das Hauptgewicht des Dämpfers aus,nicht die Luftkammer.Hier kommt zwar noch das Piggyback auf der Luftkammerseite dazu,aber wirklich schwerer wird diese Seite dadurch auch nicht,evtl. 1:1 

Ich seh da nur einen Vorteil bzgl. minimal mehr Platz im Rahmendreieck um das Bike zu schultern und bei der Zugängigkeit der Dämpfereinsteller,bzw. Ventil beim Piggy

Die Farbe ist auch mein Favorit,würde dann gut zum Pipeline passen


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2010)

dafür wird es schwer beim fahren an das pro-pedal ran zukommen.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Mai 2010)

Das Leben besteht nunmal aus Kompromissen 

Ich würde ihn auch umgekehrt einbauen,damit der Kolben immer schön geschmiert wird,wäre mir persönlich am wichtigsten


----------



## blaubaer (28. Mai 2010)

noch eine Frage  ; 



TurboLenzen schrieb:


>


 
was hast Du da für eine Nabe verbaut ? Marke Modell ?? 135mm oder 142mm ???


----------



## Rick7 (28. Mai 2010)

gefällt echt gut  geile farbe dafür dass es ein rot ist^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs, 



blaubaer schrieb:


> schöne Farbe
> 
> wiso ist der DHX so eingebaut ? hat er andersrum kein platz ??



Andersrum hat er natürlich Platz aber ich finde die Variante wesentlich schöner. Außerdem wurde das Unterrohr des neuen Slayer extra weiter vor gezogen, damit der Ausgleichsbehälter Platz hat. Dann nutze ich das Feature auch.
Und zum Schultern usw. ist es auch besser.



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oh ja geniale Farbe.
> Welche Größe hast du da?



18" M



neikless schrieb:


> ... und wieso werden Alti und Slayer nicht gleich/auch mit DHX-air/coil ausgeliefert ?



Teilweise aus Gewichtsgründen. Aber auch, da technisch gesehen ein RP23 oder der neue RP2 völlig ausreicht und seinen Dienst mehr als Gut leistet.
Durch die Hinterbaukinematik werden Antriebseinflüsse, Wippen und Pedalrückschläge vermieden. Da muss der Dämpfer nicht so viel Arbeit erledigen.

Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Juni 2010)

Das new slayer gefällt Aber was soll der Scheizzz mit den 2,25 hinten ??Gehen da keine 2,4er Schluffen  rein ??


----------



## blaubaer (1. Juni 2010)

Zitat aus der Rocky Gallery 



TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hinten fahre im Momentan nur einen 2.2. Ein 2.4 hat aber locker Platz. In dem neuen Hinterbau geht so einiges rein


----------



## bikefun2009 (1. Juni 2010)

@ blaubear  Aber wieso liefern die dann et  mit 2,25 aus ??Das raff icke net


----------



## TurboLenzen (1. Juni 2010)

Hi, 

es passen locker breitere Reifen rein. Die 2.2 Rubber Queen hatte ich noch übrig und wollte ich verbaut haben.
2.4 oder sogar noch mehr (abhängig vom Reifenhersteller) passen locker rein..
Hier nochmal ein Bild mit eben dem 2.2 Conti Rubber Queen





Rocky verbaut teilweise schmälere Reifen, da diese von der Performance oftmals ausreichen und zudem einiges leichter sind.

Ehrlich gesagt, Reifen ist das schnellste Verschleißteil. Wenn man breiter fahren möchte, dann kann man das relativ schnell nachrüsten. Und so lange die Möglichkeit mit breiten Hinterbauten besteht, steht dem auch nichts im Wege..

In diesem Sinne, 

Mario


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Juni 2010)

danke mario!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2010)

Habe die Queen in 2,2 und 2,4 im Keller stehen.
Ob die 2,4er Queen ihren Hintern durch den Hinterbau bekommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Wie sieht des denn zwischen den Kettenstreben aus?

Kannst du mario das vielleicht mal ausprobieren?
Danke!


----------



## neikless (7. Juni 2010)

... meint ihr nicht das 2.4er RQ und co. bissel too much sind für ein slayer ?
kann diesen ballon-reifen in diesem segment wenig abgewinnen ...
aber glaube auch das es sehr knapp wird ... mMn reichen aber ohnehin 2.2/2.25
2.35 (oder 2.5 maxxis passen sicherlich auch)


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2010)

das stimmt sicher.
Aber wenn die 2,4er Queendurch geht, dann reicht dert Platz auch für eine 2,35er MüdeMary oder so.
Am jetztigen Slayer SXC habe ich Mühe, einen passenden Reifen zu finden (auf 5.1er DT).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (7. Juni 2010)

... hatte auf meinem SXC immer 2.35er High Roller aber auch 2.5er Swampthings passen !


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2010)

Maxxis baut ja auch schmal.


----------



## Der Toni (7. Juni 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Maxxis baut ja auch schmal.



die neuen Modelle (Ardent,Aspen ...) nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2010)

und die passen trotzdem ins SXC?
Habe mal den 2,4 Advantage versucht, schleift in schnellen Kurven an der Schwinge und an den Sitzstreben.
Würde gerne den neuen Michelin in 2,4 ausprobieren, der soll aber noch fetter als die Queen sein, schade.


----------



## el Lingo (7. Juni 2010)

Ich finde das neue Bike ja sehr interessant, aber bevor ich auf den Zug aufsteige, baue ich mir ein Nicolai AM auf. Mehr Gegenleistung für weniger Geld...


----------



## neikless (7. Juni 2010)

@ Mr.Freeride - erwarte noch einen Bericht , du wolltest das 2011 Slayer doch test-shreddern !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (7. Juni 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und die passen trotzdem ins SXC?
> Habe mal den 2,4 Advantage versucht, schleift in schnellen Kurven an der Schwinge und an den Sitzstreben.
> Würde gerne den neuen Michelin in 2,4 ausprobieren, der soll aber noch fetter als die Queen sein, schade.



Ich fahre seit ca. 1 Jahr 2.4er Ardent am SXC. Kein Problem!
Ich habe mir auch jetzt meine Hope Nabe auf Thrue Bolt (10mm) umgebaut.
Wenns bei dir geht, würde ich es machen. Dann hört auch das schleifen in den Kurven auf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2010)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit ca. 1 Jahr 2.4er Ardent am SXC. Kein Problem!
> Ich habe mir auch jetzt meine Hope Nabe auf Thrue Bolt (10mm) umgebaut.
> Wenns bei dir geht, würde ich es machen. Dann hört auch das schleifen in den Kurven auf.



Ich habe die EX 1750 mit TrueBolt.
Es schleift trotzdem beim 2,4er Advantage, 2,4er Queen ist undenkbar.

Selbst die Muddy Mary in 2,35 muss ich immer seitlich etwas "abhobeln".
(Bis auf einmal, da war der Reifen etwas schmaler ausgefallen)


----------



## Der Toni (7. Juni 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe die EX 1750 mit TrueBolt.
> Es schleift trotzdem beim 2,4er Advantage, 2,4er Queen ist undenkbar.
> 
> Selbst die Muddy Mary in 2,35 muss ich immer seitlich etwas "abhobeln".
> (Bis auf einmal, da war der Reifen etwas schmaler ausgefallen)



Hmm, wir sind hier off topic.
Ich mach mal ein Foto vom Hinterbau und stell es in den SXC Thread.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juni 2010)

Ok


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> @ Mr.Freeride - erwarte noch einen Bericht , du wolltest das 2011 Slayer doch test-shreddern !?



...du und Termine,Willingen ist doch erst kommendes Wochenende


----------



## mr320 (10. Juni 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich finde das neue Bike ja sehr interessant, aber bevor ich auf den Zug aufsteige, baue ich mir ein Nicolai AM auf. Mehr Gegenleistung für weniger Geld...



So sieht mein nächster Weg auch aus. NICOLAI AM !!!


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2010)

mr320 schrieb:


> So sieht mein nächster Weg auch aus. NICOLAI AM !!!



German Engineering


----------



## hotspice (13. Juni 2010)

wie heisst denn dann das nächste slayer?
n
new new new slayer???

das slayer ist tot
rocky sollte sich einen neuen namen einfallen lassen

ist traurig wenn rocky nun schon bikes kopieren muß.


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Juni 2010)

hotspice schrieb:


> wie heisst denn dann das nächste slayer?
> n
> new new new slayer???
> 
> ...



Das ist doch usus in der Bikebrache. Specialized macht das z. B. mit dem Enduro schon so seit es das gibt. 

So weiß "Otto-Normal-Biker" (und potentieller Käufer) immer ganz genau Slayer = "Enduro von Rocky" und wird nicht durch ständig neue Namen verwirrt.

Nicht jeder beschäftigt sich mit den einzelnen Modellen so intensiv wie wir.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich bin es gestern in Willingen gefahren.

Ist echt leichter geworden. 19 Zol passt fü mich in 193cm perfekt.
Der Hinterbau arbeitet verdammt gut. Schläge und härtere Landungen schluckt der Hinterbau verdammt gut weg. Jetzt ein Coil Dämpfer und er ist perfekt 
Es fährt richtig gut bergauf, lässt sich richtig gut durch die Luft zwirbeln und die Kurveneingenschaften sind auch richtig gut. Schnell rein und noch schneller wieder raus  Der perfekte Allrounder für wirklich alle Gelegenheiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (13. Juni 2010)

Perfekt,danke dir buddy 

...genau das was vom neuen Slayer zu erwarten war...her damit!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juni 2010)

ja meine Erwartungen haben sich echt erfüllt.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Juni 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin es gestern in Willingen gefahren.
> 
> Ist echt leichter geworden. 19 Zol passt fü mich in 193cm perfekt.
> ...



Das klingt ja vielversprechend.
Wann wird das neue neue Slayer auf den Markt kommen? Hab noch nichts gelesen. (Oder hab ich es hier irgendwo überlesen?)

mfg


----------



## hotspice (13. Juni 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Das ist doch usus in der Bikebrache. Specialized macht das z. B. mit dem Enduro schon so seit es das gibt.
> 
> So weiß "Otto-Normal-Biker" (und potentieller Käufer) immer ganz genau Slayer = "Enduro von Rocky" und wird nicht durch ständig neue Namen verwirrt.
> 
> Nicht jeder beschäftigt sich mit den einzelnen Modellen so intensiv wie wir.



also ich denke mal jeder der sich ein rocky kaufen will wird sich damit auseinandersetzten, und nach nem new slayer wieder ein new slayer rauszubringen ist schon seltsam.


----------



## neikless (13. Juni 2010)

@Mr.Freeride - danke für den Bericht , jetzt muss ja eigentlich auch ein neues
slayer"SS"   oder noch besser wäre switch und/oder RMX nachfolger kommen.


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Juni 2010)

hotspice schrieb:


> also ich denke mal jeder der sich ein rocky kaufen will wird sich damit auseinandersetzten...



Das denke ich eben nicht. Geh mal nicht von Dir und vielen anderen hier aus. 



hotspice schrieb:


> ...und nach nem new slayer wieder ein new slayer rauszubringen ist schon seltsam.



So gesehen hätte das "New Slayer" auch schon nicht mehr Slayer heißen dürfen.


----------



## RattleHead (13. Juni 2010)

er heist GiantTrekRipOffurmehr$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## kreisel (14. Juni 2010)

lustige Diskussion


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Juni 2010)

Diese bekackten Tests in den Magazinen......
In der BIKE wird das Slayer in super gelobt. Besser rauf und besser Bergab.
Absolute Endurowurzeln.

In der FREERIDE rupfen die das Slayer ganz schön auseinander.
Gut Bergauf, aber nicht so doll Bergab. Eher Allmountain als Enduro.

Ich fasse mal kurz die Titelseite der FREERIDE zusammen.

"FREERIDE - powerd by BIKE"

hmmmmmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (28. Juni 2010)

Kommt wohl daher dass die Freeride das Thema Enduro etwas anders definiert als die Bike. Die Zielgruppe der Freeride wird wohl auch eine härtere Gangart als die der Bike bevorzugen 

Hab mir die Magazine nicht angesehen - ist denn der Aufbau gleich bzw. vergleichbar ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Juni 2010)

Der gleiche Aufbau wie auch ich es gefahren bin. Naja die FREERIDE hat noch einen 55mm Vorbau verbaut.


----------



## rocsam (1. Juli 2010)

....die FREERIDE bestätigt aber den Fahreindruck, den ich schon vom Alti hatte: Zu frontlastige Sitzposition, damit zuviel Druck aufm Lenker- ich kann dies sehr gut nachvollziehen- wieder eine Verschlimmbesserung an einem neuen Rocky!!


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Juli 2010)

das die freeride irgendwo mit der bike zusammenhängt mag sein. getestet wird ganz sicher anders und von anderen leuten. die redaktionen haben schließlich nichts miteinander zu tun.
ich hab die neue noch nicht gelesen, aber ich fand die kommentare zu den bikes bis jetzt recht gut und treffend (die punkte-wertung sollten einfach alle magazine weglassen)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Juli 2010)

wie sich doch die Design s mittlerweile gleichen, ich fass es nicht 
wer war zuerst Rocky or Norco, who knows ?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Giuliano.B (15. Juli 2010)

Fang du jetzt nicht auch mit der ******* an. Das hatten wir erst. Schau dir ein Element und ein Cube AMS z.B. an oder sonst X andere. Wäder mit der selben Hinterbaukinematik  sehen halt ähnlich aus. Ist halt so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (16. Juli 2010)

slopestyle


----------



## blaubaer (16. Juli 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> wie sich doch die Design s mittlerweile gleichen, ich fass es nicht
> wer war zuerst Rocky or Norco, who knows ?
> 
> http://img205.imageshack.us/i/img8778720x540.jpg/


 
beim Norco ist das angepeilte gewicht von 12kg bei dem leichtesten modell doch eher fraglich.
bergauf würd es einem sicherlich den aufstieg erleichtern, fragt sich nur ob es dann auch die abfahrten aushält


----------



## H.J. (24. Juli 2010)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Das klingt ja vielversprechend.
> Wann wird das neue neue Slayer auf den Markt kommen? Hab noch nichts gelesen. (Oder hab ich es hier irgendwo überlesen?)
> 
> mfg




gibt es dazu schon neue Infos? Wann kommt das neue Slayer bzw. auch nur der Rahmen?

Danke Heiner


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Juli 2010)

Mein Dealer bekommt 1 bzw. 2 Stück im August,
offiziell ist März 2011 Verkaufsstart, laut mein em Dealer.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. August 2010)

*Slayer´n action: *​

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/13930235"]http://www.vimeo.com/13930235[/ame]


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2010)

Und sieh da, der eine fährt das Slayer schon schon mit Stahlfeder.............


----------



## All-Mountain (6. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und sieh da, der eine fährt das Slayer schon schon mit Stahlfeder.............



...und wenn Du mal so gut biken kannst wie Wade Simmons, darfst Du Dir auch eine reinbauen


----------



## H.J. (6. August 2010)

geil, haben wollen


----------



## Soulbrother (6. August 2010)

Der Wade fährt schon immer seine Bikes mit Stahlfeder,egal welches!


----------



## blaubaer (6. August 2010)

Wade`s Coil version auch haben wollen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (6. August 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Der Wade fährt schon immer seine Bikes mit Stahlfeder,egal welches!



Genau das wollte ich auch sagen


----------



## neikless (6. August 2010)

he´s the man !


----------



## el Lingo (6. August 2010)

Das bin ich, stimmt!


----------



## Soulbrother (8. August 2010)

Wade´s Slayer ...







...schönes Ding...bis auf den Dämpfer halt


----------



## neikless (8. August 2010)

stimmt ... Rc(4)-coil und Van 36 von Fox dann wird das was ! Stahl(ti)feder ist auf jeden fall ganz weit vorne ! die Luft ist raus !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. August 2010)

Wie Wade wuerde ich das Bike aber auch fahren. Die Marzocchis interessieren mich immer mehr.

Die Luft im Daempfer ist raus ja.


----------



## Climax_66 (11. August 2010)

In der Bike steht das auch nur der Rahmen zu beziehen ist,
bei den vielen Parts die man eh umrüsten muss wäre das eine Offerte über die man nachdenken sollte.
Ich zumindest....


----------



## Roughneck (31. August 2010)

Im Schweizer Bike-Magazin "Ride" ist nun auch ein weiterer Testbericht über das neue Rocky erschienen. Auf einer Doppelseite wird auf den "erwachsenen Allrounder" eingegangen. 

"Das neue Slayer stellt eine gelungene Verbesserung des Vorgänger-Modells dar. Es ist nicht nur leichter und steifer, sondern mausert sich vom abfahrtsorientierten Bike zu einem, das deutlich breiter einsetzbar ist."

www.ride.ch


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14424781"]Slayer[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. September 2010)

es wird leider nicht das wunderschöne candyred,wie oben auf dem Foto zu sehen,geben...stattdessen nur ein ganz normales Rot.Schade!

Dafür ist der Slayer 50 aber seeeehr schön 

Zur Größe: mir sagt meine bisherig immer gewählte Größe von 18" auch beim neuen Slayer perfekt zu,ich würde lediglich anstelle des auf der Messe montierten 70er Vorbaus auf einen 50er wechseln.


----------



## blaubaer (4. September 2010)

dass Slayer ist halt schon schigg, so in echt wenn es vor einem steht   





und muss mich entschuldigen, nach meinem besuch war das Slayer glaub nass und vollgesabbert


----------



## Soulbrother (4. September 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> dass Slayer ist halt schon schigg, so in echt wenn es vor einem steht



Ja,definitiv!
Hast du auch mal draufgesessen? ... nach meiner Sitzprobe auf dem 50er muß ich sagen: es sieht nicht nur schick aus,es fühlt sich auch verdammt schick an


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. September 2010)

das hätte man sicherlich auch besser lösen können...


----------



## jojada1 (4. September 2010)

...äh, zu dem von Hunter-Dirt geposteten Vimeo-Clip: Was bitteschön kann das Slayer denn besser als das Altitude??? Da war keine einzige Passage zu sehen, die man mit einem Altitude nicht (mindestens!!) genauso stylish hätte fahren können....

Sorry-RM- ihr habt ganz klar ein Positionierungs-Problem......


----------



## bestmove (4. September 2010)

jojada1 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sorry-RM- ihr habt ganz klar ein Positionierungs-Problem......



Da ist was dran ... den 180er Freerider gibts auch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (5. September 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja,definitiv!
> Hast du auch mal draufgesessen? ... nach meiner Sitzprobe auf dem 50er muß ich sagen: es sieht nicht nur schick aus,es fühlt sich auch verdammt schick an



am besuchertag war ein aufsitzen nicht möglich  
aber hoffe dass am 25-26.Sept. auf der Lenzerheide etwas zustande kommt...

und das 50er war nicht mehr am stand zu sehen, wie sieht bei dem der Rahmen genau aus ? grau lackiert oder alu poliert, im prospekt sieht man dies nicht wirklich


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. September 2010)

Wie ist denn die Bikeaction- Seite zu verstehen???
Keine Bikes über Slayer mehr???
Oder kommt noch was nach???


Wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte, werde ich wohl Herrn Liebe folgen.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. September 2010)

^^ über dem Slayer kommt nur noch das Flatline.



blaubaer schrieb:


> ...und das 50er war nicht mehr am stand zu sehen, wie sieht bei dem der Rahmen genau aus ? grau lackiert oder alu poliert, im prospekt sieht man dies nicht wirklich



Der ist lackiert und sieht in echt wirklich verdammt schön aus,ich bin momentan an meinem Messevideo dran,vielleicht wird es heute noch fertig,da kannst du den 50er dann auch sehen.

*Hier noch die Slayer UVP´s:*
30 Red: 2790,-
50 Anthracite: 3290,-
70 Anodized Black: 4490,-/ Rahmen: 2590,-


----------



## jojada1 (5. September 2010)

30 red für 2790, der nackte Rahmen für 2590, damit iss klar: 30er kaufen, die Parts in den bikemarkt und fertig....


----------



## blaubaer (5. September 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *Hier noch die Slayer UVP´s:*
> 30 Red: 2790,-
> 50 Anthracite: 3290,-
> 70 Anodized Black: 4490,-/ Rahmen: 2590,-



und von meiner seite noch die Preise in SchweizerFranken :
30er : 3599.- SFr.
50er : 4499.- SFr.
70er : 5999.- SFr. / Rahmen : 2999.- SFr.


----------



## snuffbox (5. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Bikeaction- Seite zu verstehen???
> Keine Bikes über Slayer mehr???
> Oder kommt noch was nach???
> 
> ...




Was meinst du denn damit genau? Und dem Jürgen nachzugehen bringt auch nichts. Glaub mir


----------



## Soulbrother (5. September 2010)

@Blaubaer: Slayer 50 kommt bei 3:17min

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14718625"]Eurobike 2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. September 2010)

snuffbox schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn damit genau? Und dem Jürgen nachzugehen bringt auch nichts. Glaub mir



Dass ich nach 12 Jahren kein RM mehr kaufen werde.
Das neue Rotwild E1 spricht mich ehrer an.

Habe das kleinere X1 im Keller stehen, der Hinterbau funzt wirklich superbe.
Wenn ich mal die Möglichkeit habe, ein E1 zu testen, werde ich es sicher tun.


----------



## numinisflo (6. September 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wade´s Slayer ...



Gefaellt mir richtig gut das Rad!



bestmove schrieb:


> Da ist was dran ... den 180er Freerider gibts auch nicht mehr



Aber genau das ist der springende Punkt, irgendwie klafft da eine eklatante Luecke in der Produktpalette meines nach wie vor Lieblingsfahrradherstellers, und das schmerzt irgendwie. Ich versteh es einfach nicht.


----------



## luigi_ccnb (6. September 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ^^ über dem Slayer kommt nur noch das Flatline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

ist auch schon bekannt, ob´s den 2011er Element Rahmen einzeln gibt, welche Farbe und welcher Preis?

Über die Rahmenpreise ist ja offiziell nichts zu finden (oder ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht...).

Würde ja am liebsten beide haben, Element und Slayer... aber das geht leider nicht 

Danke!

Luigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (6. September 2010)

Falscher thread  ...falls es bis heute abend noch keiner getan hat,kann ich dir gerne die Element Preise in den entsprechenden thread schieben.
Es müßte sogar beide Element Rahmen einzeln geben.


----------



## luigi_ccnb (6. September 2010)

hi, schon klar, aber im anderen thread hat sich keiner wissend gezeigt 

danke & bis denn!


----------



## blaubaer (6. September 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> @Blaubaer: Slayer 50 kommt bei 3:17min



 

Du hast Dir ja fast das selbe angeschaut wie ich, wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hät ich mir den weg sparen können  

aber irgendwie wollen mir diese grünen farbpunkte am 50er nicht gefallen , naja wenn es ein Slayer wird dann wohl nur in Rahmenform, oder wie @jojada1`s version... 
aber zuerst muss ich den Winter Rückentechnisch überstehen...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. September 2010)

Eigentlich schade, dass es den roten Rahmen nicht einzeln gibt. Find ich schöner als die anderen beiden.

@jojada1: Darauf führts wohl hinaus.

Wurde am Stand etwas zu den Lieferzeiten gesagt?

MfG


----------



## Soulbrother (6. September 2010)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> hi, schon klar, aber im anderen thread hat sich keiner wissend gezeigt
> 
> danke & bis denn!



Deine Infowünsche kommen dann auch gleich hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7401290&highlight=element#post7401290





blaubaer schrieb:


> Du hast Dir ja fast das selbe angeschaut wie ich, wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hät ich mir den weg sparen können
> 
> aber irgendwie wollen mir diese grünen farbpunkte am 50er nicht gefallen , naja wenn es ein Slayer wird dann wohl nur in Rahmenform, oder wie @jojada1`s version...
> aber zuerst muss ich den Winter Rückentechnisch überstehen...



In unserem Alter hat man einfach einen gut gereiften Geschmack 
Viel Glück mit deinem Rücken...auch das haben wir ja gemeinsam 




TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Wurde am Stand etwas zu den Lieferzeiten gesagt?
> MfG



Laut meiner vorliegenden Bestellliste sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

*Rahmen:
70er*: in 16,5 - 18 - 19  ab Nov/Dez und in 15 - 20,5 ab Jan/Feb

*Bikes:*
*30er* in allen Größen ab Mrz/April
*50er/70er  *in 15 ab Jan/Feb und in allen restliche Größen ab Nov/Dez


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. September 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Laut meiner vorliegenden Bestellliste sieht es folgendermaßen aus:
> ...



Jau. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
War das in der Vergangenheit auch schon so, dass die Rahmen/teuren Modelle früher erhältlich waren?
Und schon mal gut zu wissen, dass 18" Dir gut gepasst haben.

MFG


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2010)

und XL wie siehts bei dir aus?
Hat es dich noch mehr umgehauen ?

Ich weiß es doch nicht mehr so genau.
Die Rahmenform will mir momentan noch nicht so richtig gefallen. Das SXC hat einen spezieleres Rahmendesign.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. September 2010)

Joa  ...bin nach wie vor absolut angetan,nach der Sitzprobe noch mehr,die Geo kommt außerdem meinem Rücken sehr zugute.


----------



## blaubaer (7. September 2010)

ahh ohh, dann weiss ich glaub wie es sich angefühlt hat  
wie damals als ich das erste mal auf das Altitude sass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> stimmt ... Rc(4)-coil und Van 36 von Fox dann wird das was ! Stahl(ti)feder ist auf jeden fall ganz weit vorne ! die Luft ist raus !





Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Wie Wade wuerde ich das Bike aber auch fahren. Die Marzocchis interessieren mich immer mehr.
> 
> Die Luft im Daempfer ist raus ja.



Tja Männers,wenn Wade lernfähig ist,dann geb ich auch bei euch die Hoffnung noch nicht auf...er fährt mittlerweile in seinem Serienslayer einen Roco Air   




neikless schrieb:


> he´s the man !



...zumindest ist er auf dem richtigen Weg!


----------



## blaubaer (12. September 2010)

jojada1 schrieb:


> damit iss klar: 30er kaufen, die Parts in den bikemarkt und fertig....



diese version geht bei mir schon nicht (mehr) auf...
kommt halt auf die qualität und preise der neu verbauten parts an 

inzwischen tendiere ich auch zum 50er,
und wenn ich einen 1000er vorig hätte dass 70er  

das Grün am 50er kann ma schön in die parts von RaceFace und Sram mit einbeziehen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. September 2010)

http://www.nsmb.com/3920-review-2011-rocky-mountain-slayer-70

MFG


----------



## blaubaer (8. Oktober 2010)

adieu Slayer 2011... ich hab mich für etwas anderes entschieden.
ist mir einfach zu brav dieses Slayer Design und da ich eh schon ein Altitude hab brauch nicht noch so ein hängebauchschweinchen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Oktober 2010)

intense?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (10. Oktober 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> adieu Slayer 2011... ich hab mich für etwas anderes entschieden.
> ist mir einfach zu brav dieses Slayer Design und da ich eh schon ein Altitude hab brauch nicht noch so ein hängebauchschweinchen...



uzzi gegen slayer'11 ... dürfte ein blutiger wettstreit gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenbremse (11. Oktober 2010)

ich versteh so manche argumente hier nicht.

weshalb hängebauch? das vorjahres-altitude hatte nen hängebauch 

sowohl altitude als auch slayer sind für 2011 echt schön geworden 

und das oberrohr/steuerrohdesign bei intense ist arg geschmackssache. ich find's oberhässlich, übertrieben. so wie ne socke in der unterhose  ebenso auch den hinterbau (speziell auch unterm tretlager..) einfach unharmonisch. erste recht im vergleich zum slayer.

allein die eckdaten vom slayer sind ... 
+ tolle geometrie
+ mal ein schön gewordenes tapered steuerrohr und rohrdesign im detail
+ steckachse hinten
+ gleitlager komplett
+ hervorragende steifigkeitswerte
+ zugverlegung*
+ und und und

*ich habe mehrere räder. und eine zugverlegung oben ist bei einem fully eigentlich immer recht problematisch. aber ja, wer vor hat mit seinem unterrohr gegen einen felsen zu fahren bekommt ein problem. stahlflexleitungen verlegt und all die steine sollten kein problem darstellen. und schalthüllen gehen auch eher an anderen stellen kaputt. dafür sind die züge dort verlegt wo sie am wenigsten beim einfedern stören. zugverlegung am unterrohr kann wohl kaum ein (-) sein. ebenso wenn jemand mit einer knackigen bremse (the one) nicht klar kommt.

und das top slayer ist so geil ausgestattet dass nur gaaaaanz wenig verändert werden muss 

aber: geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden ;-)


----------



## blaubaer (11. Oktober 2010)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> + steckachse hinten



ich find diesen 142mm hinterbau eher als -(minus) punkt

hab mich sehr lange rumgeschaut nach einem Radsatz und von dieser 142mm Achsbreite gibt es einfach noch zuwenig auswahl. wieder solch ein neuer standart der duchgesetzt werde will...genauso wie diese Tapereden Steuerrohren bzw. Gabeln oder dieser neue Innenlagerstandart von Specialized 

bin jetzt 7Jahre Rocky gefahren, oder fahre immer noch, hab ja noch das Alti 50, und es es ist wieder mal neues an der Reihe. 
Früher mit dem RMX oder Switch, das waren noch ausgefallene Rahmen und halt typisch Rocky. Aber das neue Slayer ist ja nicht wirklich was neues, nur das Altitude etwas aufge(bohrt)peppt an Federweg. 
meine Meinung .
zum glück sind ja die geschäcker eben anders, sonst würd ja jeder mit dem gleichen Bike rumfahren   dass wär dann langweilig 




			
				TribalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> uzzi gegen slayer'11 ... dürfte ein blutiger wettstreit gewesen sein



nö, nicht mal, war sogar schneller verliebt in jenen Rahmen als es beim anblick des Slayer 2011 gedauert hat/hätte...


----------



## Deleted 10349 (11. Oktober 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> nö, nicht mal, war sogar schneller verliebt in jenen Rahmen als es beim anblick des Slayer 2011 gedauert hat/hätte...



kann ich etwas nachvollziehen ... bin selbst auch 4 Saisonen Intense gefahren, das war eine spassige Zeit und Du wirst bestimmt auch deine Gaudi haben damit 


Das Slayer hat irgendwie sein Charaktergesicht verloren, welches das Slayer SXC noch hatte. Früher hast Du sofort erkannt das es ein Rocky ist. Das 2011er Modell geht halt auf den ersten Blick in der Masse unter. Im Detail ist das Slayer gleich ein nettes Bike, aber eben der Charakter ging etwas verloren. Wohlverstanden die Performance wird hier keineswegs angezweifelt und auch die technischen Lösungen sind nicht schlecht. Aktuell steht es bei mir allerdings auch nicht auf der "must-have"-Liste ...

Ride on!


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich wäre dann soweit!
Paperlapap 142mm Minus Punkt und das Slayer hat sein Charakter verloren, alles dummes Zeug.
In Kürze wenn es fertig gepimmpt ist, hab ich die *Eierlegende Wollmilch Sau*!

Und das als Erster!


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Oktober 2010)

wobei das mit dem Hinterbau wohl nicht wirklich hätte sein müssen!
viel Spaß damit! sieht auf jedenfall heiss aus. ich würde noch eine hydraulische Sattelstütze sowie eine schaltbare Kettenführung ranbasteln
und nen cooleren dämpfer!


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Oktober 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> wobei das mit dem Hinterbau wohl nicht wirklich hätte sein müssen!
> viel Spaß damit! sieht auf jedenfall heiss aus. ich würde noch eine hydraulische Sattelstütze sowie eine schaltbare Kettenführung ranbasteln
> und nen cooleren dämpfer!



Da wird in den nächsten 2 Wochen noch viel mehr geändert:

_*Gabel:*_  Tausch gegen Fox 36 Talas 160 Fit RLC 2011 Kashima Coat beschichtet.
_*Laufräder:*_  Tausch gegen Mavic Crossmax SX 2011 (142mm rear)

_*Lenker:*_  Tausch gegen Easton MonkeyLite DH Hi-Rise CNT Carbon
_*Vorbau:*_  Tausch gegen Race Face Atlas AM Vorbau 8°/70mm
_*Sattelstütze:*_  Tausch gegen Kind Shock 950i
_*Sattel*_: Tausch gegenSpecialized Sattel Avatar Expert schwarz 2011
_*Bremsscheiben:*_  Tausch gegen 203mm
_*Kurbel/Kettenblatt:*_  Tausch gegen XTR 36-22z mit E13 Heim2+Bashgard
_*Kette:*_  Tausch gegen KMC X9 Patriot Kette Deutschland  Limitied Edition
_*Kasette:*_  Tausch gegen Sram PG 990
_*Griffe:*_  Tausch gegen Velo Schaumstoff 2-fach geschraubt
_*Pedale:*_  Wellgo Magnesium Plattform Pedale
_*Rahmenschutz:*_ 3M Lackschutz Folie Scotchcal F-506


----------



## napcap (25. Oktober 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dann soweit!
> Paperlapap 142mm Minus Punkt und das Slayer hat sein Charakter verloren, alles dummes Zeug.
> In Kürze wenn es fertig gepimmpt ist, hab ich die *Eierlegende Wollmilch Sau*!
> 
> Und das als Erster!



@ Climax_66

Ich bin auch ziemlich entschlossen. Habe es nur leider noch nicht live gesehen und möchte es mir erst anschauen.

Da du sicherlich mehr Ahnung hast, hier mal eine Frage:
Das Einzige, das ich ändern würde, wäre die Kasette auf eine 11-36, damit ich einen kleineren Gang für Uphills habe.....
Tut das not, oder ist die Original-Übersetzung schon ausreichend?
Klar...... andere Sattelstütze kommt auch drauf


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Oktober 2010)

napcap schrieb:


> @ Climax_66
> 
> Ich bin auch ziemlich entschlossen. Habe es nur leider noch nicht live gesehen und möchte es mir erst anschauen.
> 
> ...



Org. ist vorne ein 32-22 Kettenblatt drauf, beim 32er wird man sich ein Wolf strampeln.
Normal reicht  22 vorne-34 hinten aus
Falls nicht kannst Du auch vorne ein 20er Kettenblatt montieren kommt billiger, und damit kann man dann schon extreme Steigungen hoch.
Wenn ich mit schieben schneller bin als mit fahren, schieb ich.
Ist aber eigentlich selten.


----------



## neikless (26. Oktober 2010)

ich frag mich ob ein 32er KB (vorn) für dh/enduro/trails reicht ... ?

ich denke eine 24-36T Kurbelkombi wäre für das Einsatzgebiet besser (für mich)
vielleicht 22-34 (egal ob 32 o.34 kassette)

... der slayer gefällt !


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. Oktober 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ich frag mich ob ein 32er KB (vorn) für dh/enduro/trails reicht ... ?
> 
> ich denke eine 24-36T Kurbelkombi wäre für das Einsatzgebiet besser (für mich)
> vielleicht 22-34 (egal ob 32 o.34 kassette)
> ...



eher nicht. Jedenfalls mir nicht.
Hab sehr schnell das 32er rausgeschmissen und durch ein 36er ersetzt. mit 22-36 vorn und 34er Kassette hinten bin ich mit meinem Switch noch fast überall raufgekommen

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (26. Oktober 2010)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> eher nicht. Jedenfalls mir nicht.
> Hab sehr schnell das 32er rausgeschmissen und durch ein 36er ersetzt. mit 22-36 vorn und 34er Kassette hinten bin ich mit meinem Switch noch fast überall raufgekommen
> 
> MFG



Sehr richtig, die Kombi taugt mir auch am besten!
Wobei mir aber das aufgebohrte Altitude eher noch nicht so richtig gefallen will.


----------



## neikless (26. Oktober 2010)

funzt denn 22T-36T beim runterschalten (ohne Kefü) ?

ich bin eigentlich auch immer mit 24T-36T und 32er Kassette überall hoch gekommen
aber man wird ja nicht jünger somit habe ich mal über 22-34 nachgedacht.


----------



## neikless (26. Oktober 2010)

das hier geht in die richtung die ich vorstellbar finde !
http://www.nsmb.com/team/3817


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. Oktober 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> funzt denn 22T-36T beim runterschalten (ohne Kefü) ?
> 
> ich bin eigentlich auch immer mit 24T-36T und 32er Kassette überall hoch gekommen
> aber man wird ja nicht jünger somit habe ich mal über 22-34 nachgedacht.



keine Ahnung
Hab ne KeFü dran


----------



## bestmove (26. Oktober 2010)

Fahre ohne KeFü und es funzt bestens


----------



## Scheibenbremse (26. Oktober 2010)

prüfe mal welchen umwerfer du an deinem slayer dran hast.

auf der eurobike haben wir noch einen 3-fach umwerfer trotz 2-fach kurbel gesehen. uns wurde gesagt dass sich die entwickler wohl noch nicht ganz im klaren waren ob das bike eher mit 2-fach oder 3-fach kurbel gefahren wird.

das ist so fast der einzige makel den ich am bike gefunden habe 

aus der slx gruppe gibt es auch einen 2-fach der dafür besser geeignet ist 

ich finde das neue slayer echt heiß. bin noch sehr hin und hergerissen 

weil ich mit meinen bikes diesen winter eigentlich endlich fertig werden möchte. also: nüscht mehr verändert werden soll(te). (reverb für's eine und neue cleg sättel für's andere und aus!) SCHEI55 SUCHT


----------



## sevens4 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen ich weiss die frage wurde hier schon einmal gestellt aber nie 100 prozentig beantwortet. Passt ein 2,5 Zoll Reifen in den hinterbau, oder sagen wir ein Muddy Mary 2.35 ?
Ich habe zwar bei der Bestellung die Option offen gelassen das Bike nicht nehmen zu müssen wenn es nicht geht. Bis jetzt aber nirgends eine verlässliche Antwort gefunden.


----------



## Climax_66 (4. November 2010)

Soweit ich das jetzt sehe ist das ein 2-fach Umwerfer.
Und eingebaut hab ich jetzt ein 2.4 Schwalbe Fat Albert der übrigens genauso breit ist wie ein 2.35 Maddy Marry.
Warte noch auf die Gabel soll aber bald kommen.
Wenn es fertig ist gibts auch Bilder.
Gruß.........


----------



## sevens4 (4. November 2010)

Ok Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. November 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wenn es fertig ist gibts auch Bilder.
> Gruß.........



 ...freu mich drauf


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. November 2010)

Wieso neue Gabel? Dachte du fledderst das Lapierre?


----------



## Climax_66 (5. November 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Wieso neue Gabel? Dachte du fledderst das Lapierre?



Nix da das Lapi wird nicht gefleddert, ich lieb es, es hat mich nie im Stich gelassen.
Das Rocky nehm ich fürs Grobe und das Lapie wird zum touren
genommen.


----------



## Climax_66 (10. November 2010)

Sorry noch mal richtig geschaut, hatte jetzt mehr Zeit.
Umwerfer ist der SLX zugedreht.
2-fach gibt es doch eigentlich nicht, meine Kumpels haben den Umwerfer alle zu gedreht/begrenzt.

In die Schwinge passt locker ein 2.6er rein
Hab jetzt die Mavic Laufräder drin und da ein 2.4er Rubber Queen drauf gemacht, ist links und rechts noch knapp ein Zentimeter Luft.


----------



## Scheibenbremse (10. November 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Sorry noch mal richtig geschaut, hatte jetzt mehr Zeit.
> Umwerfer ist der SLX zugedreht.
> 2-fach gibt es doch eigentlich nicht, meine Kumpels haben den Umwerfer alle zu gedreht/begrenzt.



der montierte umwefer ist demnach der fdm660e (direkt mount slx 3-fach)

*wenn du bei 2fach bleiben und vielleicht ein 36/38er fahren willst ist der fdm665e besser geeignet => direkt mount slx all mountain compact drive*


----------



## Climax_66 (10. November 2010)

Hab 36 gerade montiert geht aber ohne probs.
Ok nur als Trockenübung.
Falls es nicht in der Praxis funzt, fliegt er halt raus, was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (12. November 2010)

Und an der Strebe oben wieviel Platz ist da noch ?
Mit dem 2.4 Rubber Queen


----------



## Climax_66 (13. November 2010)

Ist zwar noch nicht fertig nur das Grobe aber ein Blick kann man ja mal riskieren.
Das 36er hab ich erst mal wieder runter gemacht weil ich nächste Woche erst den Bashgard und eine 991 längere Kette und 990 Kasette komplett drauf mache.
Will morgen mal einreiten den Bock.
Dafür sind 203er Bremsscheiben schon drauf


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. November 2010)

dann mal viel spaß mit dem hobel!


----------



## sevens4 (14. November 2010)

Sieht gut aus, nur die Laufräder, ich hatte nur probleme damit und nach 4 monaten sie in den Müll geworfen.
Trotzdem viel Spass mit dem Bike und Danke für die Bilder


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. November 2010)

wie weit kannst du die sattekstüzte versenken?
alos von min einstecktiefe bis "geht nicht weiter".


----------



## neikless (15. November 2010)

die ist doch (fast) ganz drin dürften somit 20cm oder mehr sein ?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2010)

Also ca. 20cm- 9cm (Mindesteinstecktiefe) = ca. 11cm?
Im 18" Rahmen?


----------



## Climax_66 (15. November 2010)

Von den Laufrädern hab ich ne andere Meinung, hattest eventuell ein Montags Satz erwicht.
in den Rahmen passen alle absenkbaren bis Anschlag rein.
28cm beim 19Zoll kann man die Stütze in Rahmen stecken.
Wäre ja auch voll Banane wenn man am Rahmen extra Halterungen für den Remote Satz macht und wirbt damit und dann würde Sie nicht weit genug rein gehen.
Wegen der Rad Größe 18 oder 19 Zoll kann ich nur empfehlen sich die Maßtabelle anzuschauen durch die StraightUp Geometrie wirkt der Rahmen am Oberrohr sehr kurz.
Wenn man zwischen 18er und 19er tendiert dann auf jeden Fall das 19er nehmen das alte 18er fühlt sich an wie das jetzige 19er
Weil wenn man dann ein 120er Vorbau fahren muss wäre ja auch am Ziel vorbei.

Gestern Ersten Ausritt gemacht trotz gebrochenem Finger, wäre sonst geplatzt bei dem Wetter.......
Und gleich beim Downhill mal weg geschmissen im nassen Laub,
man will ja wissen was geht.
Die Bremse gehn brutalst mit 203er Scheibe.
Mit gebrochenem Zeigefinger war die Dosierung doch etwas schwieriger wie gedacht.
Der Bock fühlt sich extrem Verwindungssteif und robust an, 
Spitzkehren liebt das Rad das merkt man.
Hab aber noch viel Feintuning zu machen aber Potenzial und Fun konnte ich sehr gut fühlen.
Auf das was die Presse so schreibt ist auch viel persönliches Empfinden drin was man nicht veralgemeinern kann.
Jeder fühlt Radfahren etwas anders.
Das das neue Slayer mehr All Mountain ist und kein waschechtes Enduro die Meinung kann ich nicht teilen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2010)

sieh zu, dass der Finger in ordnung kommt!
Und dann bitte weiter berichten.....


----------



## mtb-saanenland (16. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen 
Welche Dämpferlänge hat das neue Slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2010)

wenn ich recht informiert bin:

Fox RP23
200/57
Zug M
Druck M
Boost 200psi
(also Standarddämpfer)


----------



## Sw!tch (17. November 2010)

naja ähm... dass es dir gefällt ist das wichtigste.


----------



## Giuliano.B (17. November 2010)

Wie lange wird dein Finger noch out of order sein Präsi?


----------



## Climax_66 (19. November 2010)

Bis Weihnachten denk ich wird es dauern, bis ich damit wieder die Vorderadbremse dosieren kann.
Solang bremse ma halt hinten!

Am WE hab ich wohl alle Teile fürs Slayer da und ich kann es wieder zusammen stecken für die nächste Testfahrt.

Nächste Woche kammt ja der Winter und im Salz fahr ich das Slayer nicht.
Muss ja blinken wenn nächsten Samstag Eröffnung beim Checker ist.


----------



## Climax_66 (22. November 2010)

2.Upgrate
Jetzt hab ich den Flow auf dem Slayer musste noch am Lenker und Vorbau nachbessern.
Mit 36er Blatt und ein paar neuen Goddies.
Wegen mir kann der Sommer jetzt kommen!


----------



## bestmove (22. November 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


>



Ich finde "tapered" müsste verboten werden  Ansonsten aber mit Sicherheit ein klasse bike


----------



## sevens4 (23. November 2010)

Ich finde das Bike cool, obwohl ich auch eines bestellt habe, die Farbe ist zum ... bin mir am überlegen es umzulackieren.Weiss Rot mit Ahornblättern. ich weiss wurde schon oft darüber geschrieben. Aber für mich ist der Charakter weg. Von RM


----------



## 13low (27. November 2010)

Das erste Bike ist ein neues Slayer - oder?

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Video-Geoff-Gulevich-on-Home-Turf,4540/Ross-Measures,992


----------



## Soulbrother (27. November 2010)

Hab ich mich vor ein paar Tagen auch schon mal gefragt,aber nee,das ist dieses Teil ...






...als was auch immer das mal deklariert werden wird, "New Slayer SS" oder "New Flow FS" oder "Slayer 4x" ...oder...oder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (28. November 2010)

Habs nicht mehr ausgehalten und musste in den Wald!





















Das Handling ist ausgesprochen gut, umso enger umso besser könnte man sagen, man kann den Lenker in einer Linie mit dem Oberroh bringen und ganz enge Kreise ziehen.
Stufen und Treppen liebt es.
Mit den 203er Scheiben braucht man für die Bremse ein Waffenschein, mit kalten Fingern gibt es nur Block oder offen, nicht lustig im Schnee steil bergab, da muss noch mal Hand angelegt werden.
Es kommt zwar überall hoch aber Preise gewinnt man keine es seiden man bringt längere Zeit 500 Watt auf die Pedale.
Liegt aber eventuell an dem Conti es rollt eher mies.
Das Gesammt Paket macht Laune, werde sobald ich Zeit hab andere Reifen testen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. November 2010)

ist das jetzt 19 Zoll?


----------



## Climax_66 (28. November 2010)

yepp 19 Zoll


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2010)

Dem Vorbau und der Sattelneigung nach zu urteilen, sitzt recht gestreckt am Bike?


----------



## neikless (28. November 2010)

irgendwie seltsam; oder besser sehr speziell der Auf/Umbau ... 
... aber wenns dir passt !  happy trails !

(die) farben und schiftzüge sind nicht mein fall !
die sitzposition sieht mir auch viel zu gestreckt und frontlastig aus !

Ich ! würde zuerst in einen anderen Dämpfer investieren (coil) !


----------



## Soulbrother (28. November 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> irgendwie seltsam; oder besser sehr speziell der Auf/Umbau ...
> ... aber wenns dir passt !  happy trails !
> 
> (die) farben und schiftzüge sind nicht mein fall !
> ...



*!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. November 2010)

... hey souly du hast meine Urheberrechte verletzt ich würde mir 
nie nie niemlas einen Roco Air antun ! 
wenn luft dann nur im XC bike und wenn dann würde ich mal 
einen manitou evolver testen ... aber eigentlich doch lieber COIL !

der performance zuwachs mit tausch vom RP23 zum DHX Air in meinem Altitude 
ist schon gewaltig ... wenn ich mir den slayer 2011 mit coil vorstelle juckt es schon ...


----------



## Climax_66 (28. November 2010)

Ich steh auf orangenes eloxal.
Die Sattelnase hatte etwas zu tief gestanden auf dem Bild.
Aber ja ich brauchte ein längeren Vorbau, durch die Geometrie ist der Abstand von Sattel zu Lenker extrem kurz.
Jetzt ist die Front mehr entlastet als mit dem kurzen Vorbau,
vorher sind mir die Finger eingeschlafen weil der ganze Oberkörper auf den Händen lag und die Haltung war nicht locker.
Über den Style lässt sich streiten, ist halt nicht Main Stream 
Ist halt meins.......


----------



## 13low (28. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Hab ich mich vor ein paar Tagen auch schon mal gefragt,aber nee,das ist dieses Teil ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar!
Am geraden Oberrohr hätte man (ich) es sofort erkennen können.
Keine Ahnung wo ich immer hinguck...


----------



## el Lingo (28. November 2010)

Die Aufkleber am Bike gefallen mir auch nicht sehr, vor allem der Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr geht gar nicht. Auf mich macht der Aufbau auch einen eigenen Eindruck, ich würd evor allem einen 60er Vorbau montieren, dann geht das gleich viel besser. Ob Stahl oder Coil muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ich habe mit dem Roco Air am SXC sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. November 2010)

uhahaha, ich hatte am Freitag wieder den absoluten Vergleich im gleichen Rahmen.

Boah war das wieder ein Unterschied. Hinten NUR Coil


----------



## neikless (28. November 2010)

gefällt mir ...



el Lingo schrieb:


> Ob Stahl oder Coil muss jeder selbst entscheiden



... da fällt die Entscheidung doch leicht ... !


----------



## Climax_66 (28. November 2010)

Ok das mit dem Schriftzug ist vielleicht zu krass/zu viel.
Bin ja lernfähig 

Mit dem Vorbau ist das so ne Sache, normal kann man die Haltung
auf dem Rad nicht veralgemeinern.
Mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau 
komm ich wesentlich besser klar als mit einem kurzen egal ob beim
uphill oder downhill, ist bei meinem Lapi genau das gleiche.
Keine Ahnung warum ich mich bei sehr kurzem Abstand von Sattel zu Lenker unwohl fühle.


----------



## Sw!tch (29. November 2010)

Das Slayer ist schlimm


----------



## el Lingo (29. November 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ok das mit dem Schriftzug ist vielleicht zu krass/zu viel.
> Bin ja lernfähig
> 
> Mit dem Vorbau ist das so ne Sache, normal kann man die Haltung
> ...



Jeder soll sich das Bike schon so aufbauen, wie er es mag, keine Frage. Dieser Aufbau sieht aber eher so aus, als hätte da jemand das flaschen Bike für sich ausgesucht, zumindest in meinen Augen. Sieht hier wie ein reines Tourenbike aus und das ist das Slayer mit Sicherheit nicht, es kann viel mehr. So hätte sicher auch ein Altitude gereicht, wobei sich das die wenigsten zugeben werden.
Bitte nicht böse verstehen, so ist es nicht gemeint.


----------



## Climax_66 (29. November 2010)

Ich bin Kritik fahig obwohl keiner ja Kritik an sich mag.
Aus eurer Sicht mögt ihr ja alle Recht haben, aber nicht aus meiner,
mal abgesehen von der Farbe, frag ich mich was daran so schlimm ist.

Das mit den Touren ist gar nicht so falsch 
Touren will ich damit manchmal auch, halt keine Waldautobahn.
Ein Altintude reicht mir da aber nicht, da ich Vergleichbares ja habe und damit zu oft an den Grenzen komme.

Die Schriftzüge sehe ich ein, werd ich ändern.
Aber das ich mit einem Katzenbuckel pedalieren soll lass ich mir nicht erzählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (29. November 2010)

Sollst Du auch gar nicht, Wie ich schon sagte, jeder macht das draus, was er will. Ich habe auf meinen 19er SXC einen 60er Vorbau und möchte da auch nicht viel längere dran haben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2010)

Vorbau umschrauben ist ja kein Ding.
Versuch mal was anderes, fahr es aber mind. Wochen.
Danach kannst du entscheiden.

Oftmals braucht man erst eine zeit um sich an was Neues zu gewöhnen.
Hast wahrscheinlich erst einmal mit der Federung zu tun, bei dem kalten Wetter sowieso.

Ich denke auch, dass du das Bike etwas kastrierst.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Dezember 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


>



das Bike ist ergonomisch völlig daneben aufgebaut.

- die Sattelneigung
- über den "zu lange Vorbau" kann man streiten
- der/die Lenkerkrümmung- kröpfung

und darauf kann man "fahren" ??? ich will das nicht glauben....


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2010)

der lenker wäre mal zu drehen.
Aber jeder so wie er es gewöhnt ist.

Wenn man ein neues Bike hat, versucht man es doch oft erst einmal an das alte Bike anzulehnen.
Das Umdenken kommt trotzdem noch...


----------



## Der Toni (2. Dezember 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> das Bike ist ergonomisch völlig daneben aufgebaut.
> - die Sattelneigung
> - über den "zu lange Vorbau" kann man streiten
> - der/die Lenkerkrümmung- kröpfung
> und darauf kann man "fahren" ??? ich will das nicht glauben....



das ist ja mal völlig überzogen. Die Sattelneigung ist individuell und muss nicht zwangsläufig waagerecht sein. Ich kenn ´nen Guide, der hat vor kurzem seine 100ste Transalp geführt und dessen Sattel kippt so was von nach vorn ....
der Vorbau ist jetzt auch nicht super lang. Er entspricht nur nicht dem Stummelvorbau der heutigen Zeit. Vor 5 Jahren wär´s keinem eingefallen, den als unergonomisch zu bezeichnen.
Lenker - weit weg von Unergonomie.
Einzig: Ich würde nicht beim fahren dauernd ans Fi.ken errinnert werden wollen. Das lenkt ab. Früher gabs Vorbauten mit nackten Frauen drauf.


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Dezember 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...als was auch immer das mal deklariert werden wird, "New Slayer SS" oder "New Flow FS" oder "Slayer 4x" ...oder...oder...



Nach diesem Film tendiere ich zu "New Slayer SS" 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/171971/


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Dezember 2010)

jap! da geht was.


----------



## neikless (14. Dezember 2010)

ICH glaube das ist einfach nur ein kleiner slayer frame weil
rocky es einfach nicht mehr drauf hat eigenständige freeride
oder gar slopestyle bikes auf die haarigen beine zu stellen ....
klar das geoff & co trotzdem damit ihren spass haben (müssen)

sorry, aber mit dem niveau der 7.klasse macht man eben kein abitur !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Dezember 2010)

Klar isesn nen small Size sieht man ja auch, aber trotzdem wunderts mich das man mit dieser Kunstruktion des neuen Slayer so viel Spaß haben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. Dezember 2010)

ich denk ja auch das das slayer ein gutes enduro bike ist vielleicht auch zum slopestylen taugt ... 
trotzdem sollte eine Marke wie Rocky Mountain sich ein richtiges Freeridebike/bigbike
und ja warum nicht auch ein eigenständiges SS oder mini DH bike leisten können !

es entstehen lücken die nicht gefüllt werden (können)


----------



## sevens4 (15. Dezember 2010)

So heute Abend das Slayer abgeholt und gleich einmal MM 2,35 montiert passt wirchlich locker rein. Werde es am Samstag das erste mal rumjagen


----------



## Frog (16. Dezember 2010)

sevens4 schrieb:


> So heute Abend das Slayer abgeholt und gleich einmal MM 2,35 montiert passt wirchlich locker rein. Werde es am Samstag das erste mal rumjagen



....man(n) mehr Infos: Größe; Modell; 1.-Eindruck; aber ruck zuck her mit den Infos 

Bin gespannt!!!!!!


----------



## sevens4 (16. Dezember 2010)

OK OK
Grösse 18 Zoll Bin 178 cm gross und passt für mich perfekt.
Hole morgen noch die Ks 950 remote Sattelstütze und die neuen Shimano AM Pedale, dann wird morgen alles montiert und am Samstag wird es geprügelt )
Was mir beim ersten aufstzen gut gefällt ist der Tiefe Schwerpunkt und das nicht überhohe Trettlager. Ist aber mein persönlicher Geschmack


----------



## Frog (16. Dezember 2010)

sevens4 schrieb:


> OK OK
> Grösse 18 Zoll Bin 178 cm gross und passt für mich perfekt.
> Hole morgen noch die Ks 950 remote Sattelstütze und die neuen Shimano AM Pedale, dann wird morgen alles montiert und am Samstag wird es geprügelt )
> Was mir beim ersten aufstzen gut gefällt ist der Tiefe Schwerpunkt und das nicht überhohe Trettlager. Ist aber mein persönlicher Geschmack



30 er   50er oder 70er?  Bilder sollen auch nicht fehlen!


----------



## sevens4 (16. Dezember 2010)

70 er natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. Dezember 2010)

...dann fehlen jetzt noch die Bilder!!!

mfg


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. Dezember 2010)

Climax_66 schrieb:


>



ist wirklich lustig zu lesen, was hier über das Bike gelästert wird"zu langer Vorbau"... ich fahre auch einen 100er auf meinem SXC. Für lange Touren für mich optimaler von der Sitzergonomie her, als mit dem kurzen 60er Vorbau den ich nur im Park einsetze. Mag ja nicht jeder immer so aufrecht wie auf nem Damenrad sitzen. (obwohl ich auf meinem SXC nicht wirklich aufrecht sitze. Mein altes GT Zaskar...das war gestreckt!) Ach so ja das Slayer ist ja gar kein Tourenbike. Was dann?  Das Mega Enduro?
Es ist ein normales Allmountain mit dem man schöne Allesmögliche-Touren fahren aber es bergab etwas mehr krachen lassen kann. Mehr nicht. Und auf Bergtouren mit vielen Höhenmetern fahre ich die Sattelnase auch etwas tiefer, damit es nicht drückt.

Zum neuen Slayer an sich mal ne Frage. Wo soll eigentlich der große Geometrieunterschied, mit der daraus resultierenden besseren Kletterperformance, zum SXC sein? Sitzrohrwinkel SXC 19" 74°, neues Slayer 75°. Ein Grad Unterschied? Da schiebe ich den Sattel 0,5 cm weiter vor. Kettenstrebenlängen 42,4 zu 42,8mm. Das Oberrohr ist etwas kürzer, weil auch der Lenkwinkel flacher wurde. 

Hatte mir mal die Mühe gemacht beide Bikedarstellungen, von der Bikeaction Seite, übereinander zu legen um den Geometrieunterschied sichtbar zu machen. Was soll ich sagen...ausser ein minimal längerer Radstand, ein minimal zurückgelegtes Tretlager und ein flacherer Lenkwinkel sind alle anderen Positionen deckungsgleich

Im Rennradbereich wird immer auf eine optimale Sitzposition Wert gelegt. Knieposition zur Pedalachse zB. Ich bin das neue Slayer noch nicht gefahren, aber ist so etwas mit "vorverlegtem" Sitzwinkel und ungekröpfter Stütze überhaupt noch möglich?

Ansonsten ist das neue Slayer natürlich schon ein sehr schönes Rad. Es ist wohl auf jeden Fall leichter. Kann mir aber rein von der Geo her nicht wirklich vorstellen, daß es sich anders fährt, aber vielleicht übersehe ich da auch was


----------



## sevens4 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja da übersiehst Du was, aber fahre es erst einmal, denn die Hinterbauanlenkung arbeitet anders. Aber eben fahren.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. Dezember 2010)

ich meine ja auch ob es sich wegen der neuen "straight up Geo" (für bessere Bergauffahreigenschaften?)anders fährt, die ja rein von den Geodaten nicht wirklich anders ist im Vergleich zum SXC, möchte ich anzweifeln. Das der Hinterbau eine andere Performance als der vom SXC an den Tag legt bezweifel ich nicht.


----------



## Frog (19. Dezember 2010)

sevens4 schrieb:


> 70 er natürlich



so natürlich finde ich es nicht....ich persönlcih , finde das 50er schöner und man liest ja auch, dass das schwarz sehr schmutzanfällig  und schlecht zu reinigen ist.
Der Preis ist auch schon recht hoch.....da man sowieso oft nach einer gewissen Zeit Produkte austauscht, braucht man das 70er nicht wirklich.

Übernächste Woche fahre ich mal ein 50er.  Dann weiß ich mehr.

Ob es überhaupt ein RM wird??? Spicy, Nicolai, 601, Speci Enduro stehen auch noch auf der Liste. Wobei ich beim Slayer die Verarbeitung des Rahmen sehr gut finde (auf den Bildern).

VG


----------



## sevens4 (19. Dezember 2010)

So bin zurück von der ersten Ausfahrt in meinem Home Revier. Leider hat es soviel Schnee, das ich nur begrenzt Infos geben kann, als erstes ein kleiner Tipp, wenn Ihr verstellbare Sattelstützen einbaut, passt auf, das Ihr die genügend einschieben könnt in den Rahmen, KS I950 mit 125mm hub war bei mir voll eingeschoben und je nach Sattel hätte ich noch 2 cm mehr rein sollen. Darum habe ich wieder auf die 75mm Hub gewechselt. Fahreindruck die Hinterbaufederung sackt nicht mehr weg wie beim SXC. Kraftumsetzung beim aufwärtsfahren ist sehr direkt, ähnlich wie beim Hardtail. Ich sitze im Bike und nicht über dem Bike was mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt. Die Tiefe Front wie ich oft gelesen habe kann ich im moment nicht als Nachteil bestätigen. Hatte im Schnee und steilen Waldabfahrten genug reserven. Werde wenn die Trails besser fahrbar sind mehr sagen zum Bike.
Sorry aber ich bin zu Doof um Bilder hoch zu laden
Ja und die Farbe am 70 gefällt mir auch nicht


----------



## Frog (19. Dezember 2010)

sevens4 schrieb:


> So bin zurück von der ersten Ausfahrt in meinem Home Revier. Leider hat es soviel Schnee, das ich nur begrenzt Infos geben kann, als erstes ein kleiner Tipp, wenn Ihr verstellbare Sattelstützen einbaut, passt auf, das Ihr die genügend einschieben könnt in den Rahmen, KS I950 mit 125mm hub war bei mir voll eingeschoben und je nach Sattel hätte ich noch 2 cm mehr rein sollen. Darum habe ich wieder auf die 75mm Hub gewechselt. Fahreindruck die Hinterbaufederung sackt nicht mehr weg wie beim SXC. Kraftumsetzung beim aufwärtsfahren ist sehr direkt, ähnlich wie beim Hardtail. Ich sitze im Bike und nicht über dem Bike was mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt. Die Tiefe Front wie ich oft gelesen habe kann ich im moment nicht als Nachteil bestätigen. Hatte im Schnee und steilen Waldabfahrten genug reserven. Werde wenn die Trails besser fahrbar sind mehr sagen zum Bike.
> Sorry aber ich bin zu Doof um Bilder hoch zu laden
> Ja und die Farbe am 70 gefällt mir auch nicht



anders gesagt; die KS ist im ausgefahrenen zustand für Dich zu hoch.
Dabei hat doch der 18"  Rahmen nur 45,7 cm Sitzrohrlänge...was sollen den die Leute sagen, die 19" fahren (48,2cm) wollen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2010)

vielleicht kannst du mal messen, wie weit man eine stütze einschieben kann.
von OK sattelrohr bis zum knick quasi.


----------



## Frog (19. Dezember 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> vielleicht kannst du mal messen, wie weit man eine stütze einschieben kann.
> von OK sattelrohr bis zum knick quasi.



Sattelstütze theo. bis zum Tretlager nutzbar. Keine Achse durch das Sitzrohr.


----------



## sevens4 (19. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem ist die Sattelstütze, sorry wenn ich es nicht richtig beschrieben habe. Die Stütze war komplett eingeschoben bis zum kragen wo der verstellbereich beginnt.
Eine Stütze mit 75mm verstellbereich kann mehr eingeschoben werden in den Rahmen als eine mit 125mm. Wird mit einer RS oder CB auch nicht anders sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (19. Dezember 2010)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Sattelstütze, sorry wenn ich es nicht richtig beschrieben habe. Die Stütze war komplett eingeschoben bis zum kragen wo der verstellbereich beginnt.
> Eine Stütze mit 75mm verstellbereich kann mehr eingeschoben werden in den Rahmen als eine mit 125mm. Wird mit einer RS oder CB auch nicht anders sein.



also kann man eine Sattelstütze doch nur bis zum Knick einschieben. Deshalb sieht man 19" Rahmen auch, das die KS ganz versenkt werden kann, ist auch 3,2 cm länger.


----------



## sevens4 (19. Dezember 2010)

Nein das Problem ist ist die Stütze und nicht der Rahmen.


----------



## sevens4 (19. Dezember 2010)

Nein nicht der Rahmen ist das Problem sondern die Sattelstütze ich habe 18 zoll und die Stütze war komplett drin.


----------



## Frog (19. Dezember 2010)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Nein nicht der Rahmen ist das Problem sondern die Sattelstütze ich habe 18 zoll und die Stütze war komplett drin.



aber, wenn du die 125er KS in den Rahmen voll versenken kannst, wo ist dann Dein Problem. Ist doch gut so. Somit hat man doch genügend reserven. Außer man ist so klein , dass die 125 mm im ausgefahrenen Zustand zu hoch ist.


----------



## Frog (19. Dezember 2010)

hier mal die Masse. Klar die 75er ist kürzer, aber du hast ja geschrieben, das auch die 385cm der KS mit 125mm Hub reinpasst. Ich versteh leider deinen Tip nicht.


----------



## Roughneck (19. Dezember 2010)

@sevens4: 
Kannst du einige Bilder in dein Fotoalbum hochladen? Einerseits möcht ich das 18er mal auf anderen Fotos sehen und vielleicht kann man dann auch das Problem mit der Stütze nachvollziehen.


----------



## sevens4 (19. Dezember 2010)

@Frog ja richtig das ist das Problem, ich bin zwar 178 gross ist aber Anschlag und sie geht nicht mehr weiter rein und je nachdem was für ein Sattel sitzt Du zu hoch auf dem Bike.


----------



## Frog (19. Dezember 2010)

sevens4 schrieb:


> @Frog ja richtig das ist das Problem, ich bin zwar 178 gross ist aber Anschlag und sie geht nicht mehr weiter rein und je nachdem was für ein Sattel sitzt Du zu hoch auf dem Bike.



mir hat man mit 181cm Größe einen 19"" Rahmen (Bikefestival Willingen) empfohlen. Ich saß auf dem 18" und der war einfach zu klein.
18" hat 575 mm Oberrohr...ist schon sehr kurz für 178 cm Körpergröße und gedacht für ein Super-all-mountain-light-Trail-Enduro D). Kommt natürlich auch auf die Schrittlänge an.

Aber somit kannst Du ja eine Verstellbare Sattelstütze vergessen. Für 75mm Hub geb ich keine 250  aus.


----------



## sevens4 (19. Dezember 2010)

Mir passt es perfekt, das SXC war nicht anders und das diesjährige Ransom auch. Und 75mm genügt mir komplett zum absenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (19. Dezember 2010)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Mir passt es perfekt, das SXC war nicht anders und das diesjährige Ransom auch. Und 75mm genügt mir komplett zum absenken.



mal sehen was ich übernächste Woche sage....vielleicht muss ich ja auch auf einen 18" umsteigen.


----------



## sevens4 (19. Dezember 2010)

Das muss jeder für sich persönlich entscheiden, wass seine vorlieben sind. Ich fühle mich auf diesen Oberrohrlängen wohl und kann so je nach Situation Schnell das Vorderrad bellasten oder über stuffen das Gewicht weit genug zurücknehmen.
Und ich kann auch nicht mit überstreckten Beinen fahren, da ich sonst Probleme im Knie habe.


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Dezember 2010)

Reinschieben kannst Du die bis Bagdat, das nutzt Du gar nicht aus,
nur wenn die KS kmpl. drin steckt und ist dir zu hoch dann nehm die 900er da gewinnst Du knapp 2cm an der Sattelaufnahme.


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Dezember 2010)

...gefällt mir irgendwie immer besser


----------



## neikless (19. Dezember 2010)

joah aber da würde ich lieber noch schnell ein slayer ss kaufen 
ich glaub ist doch noch besser ... (mini-flatty)

das schwarze slayer 70 gefällt mir als enduro 
das kleine (4x/ss) naja glaub da gibt es bessere ss´e Rampant´s miniDH´s TR250iger usw


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2010)

Frog schrieb:


> Sattelstütze theo. bis zum Tretlager nutzbar. Keine Achse durch das Sitzrohr.



Aber ein Knick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> joah aber da würde ich lieber noch schnell ein slayer ss kaufen
> ich glaub ist doch noch besser ... (mini-flatty)
> 
> das schwarze slayer 70 gefällt mir als enduro
> das kleine (4x/ss) naja glaub da gibt es bessere ss´e Rampant´s miniDH´s TR250iger usw



"Wenn" - dann würde es mich auch nur als 4xer interressieren,quasi als gefederter FLOW-ersatz.Keineswegs als mini DH,da bin ich mit dem B17  schon bestens  versorgt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. Dezember 2010)

als 4x fully gibts auch wirklich bessere bikes


----------



## RattleHead (20. Dezember 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ryan-berrecloth-episode-11-trail-steez-2010.html

Wade on Slayer 11, this time with Roco Air shock


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2010)

Den Roco Air hat er ja schon seit über 3 Monaten drin  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7542597&postcount=137


----------



## neikless (21. Dezember 2010)

viellleicht muss er ja weils besser ins gewünschte bild passt
aber auch egal denn im eher tourigen einsatz haben ja luftdämpfer
durchaus ihre berechtigung sei es allein auf grund des geringeren gewichts.

Wade wird wenn es drauf an kommt sicher nicht auf coil performance verzichten !

wade, he´s the man !
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/173888/


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Januar 2011)

Moin

Hier mal ein Bild nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt
Macht wirklich Spaß das Bike.
Ist ein Slayer 50 mit anderer Bremse (Hope), Kurbel (RF Atlas AM) und Lenker (Easton Haven Carbon)





Geändert werden noch die Pedale (Superstar) und Vorbau (Thomson X4). Dann gibts auch bessere Bilder.

MFG

PS: Nochmal ein dickes DANKESCHÖN an Frank Kimmerle.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Januar 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> Wade wird wenn es drauf an kommt sicher nicht auf coil performance verzichten



Mit einem ROCOair muß er das ja auch nicht mehr.



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Macht wirklich Spaß das Bike.



Schick Beni  ...hast dir ja die schönste Version rausgesucht!
Welche Größe hast du genommen?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Januar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Mit einem ROCOair muß er das ja auch nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke.

Ist ein 18" Rahmen. Passt sehr gut. Konnte beim Frank Kimmerle auch das 70er begutachten-finde das 50er aber schöner: Der grüne Lack macht was her.
TALAS habe ich heute bei der kurzen Tour (500HM) nicht vermisst (falls sich einer das fragt).

MFG


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Januar 2011)

du fährst extra von freiburg nach gärtringen?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Januar 2011)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> du fährst extra von freiburg nach gärtringen?



Jau
War jeden Kilometer wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (9. Januar 2011)

ich fahr sogar von frankfurt zum frank  er ist halt der beste !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2011)

klar!  aus liebe zum detail... dann kommst nächstes mal aufnen bierchen vorbei


----------



## neikless (10. Januar 2011)

gern, aber bitte kein tannezäpfle !
ich bring Augustiner  mit.


----------



## Jako (10. Januar 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> gern, aber bitte kein tannezäpfle !
> ich bring Augustiner  mit.



hey niclas, du bist echt spitze - als saupreiß augustinerfan - das nenne ich bekehrung  gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2011)

wer säuft schon tannezäpfle. augustiner hört sich gut an


----------



## neikless (13. Januar 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18336091"]Rocky Mountain Slayer 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Januar 2011)

altes slayer war schöner!


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Januar 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2011)

Das neue Slayer ist auf meinem Radar als do-it-all bike für die kommende Saison....überlege allerdings noch, welches ich dann nehme (zur Auswahl sind noch als eingelenker das orange five am, und das last herb am)....allerdings gefällt mir das rocky slayer wirklich gut, und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich mit der federung zufrieden sein werde.

allerdings habe ich eine frage, wo man das bike mal probefahren, bzw. kaufen kann....auf der internet seite von rmb stehen anscheinend nur händler, die keine rmb mehr haben? D'dorf, siegen, dortmund.....? 

stuart hat in seinem review auf nsmb geschrieben, dass die länge des oberrohrs seiner meinung nach ein problem sein könnte (länge) und das er das mit der hinteren kabelführung nicht für gut gelöst ansieht. 
Was sind eure meinungen dazu? 

Und dann noch eine letzte frage? Gibt es das slayer nur mit luftdämpfer, oder ggf auch mit anderem dämpfer...also "coil" shock? 

danke im voraus. 

Grüße aus dem ennepetal,

Mic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2011)

Musst du Probe fahren, egal wo.
Angeboten wird es nur mit Luftdämpfer, musst du selbst umrüsten.
Ist Standardlänge, Platz für AGB sei wohl ausreichend.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. Januar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das neue Slayer ist auf meinem Radar als do-it-all bike für die kommende Saison....überlege allerdings noch, welches ich dann nehme (zur Auswahl sind noch als eingelenker das orange five am, und das last herb am)....allerdings gefällt mir das rocky slayer wirklich gut, und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ich mit der federung zufrieden sein werde.
> 
> allerdings habe ich eine frage, wo man das bike mal probefahren, bzw. kaufen kann....auf der internet seite von rmb stehen anscheinend nur händler, die keine rmb mehr haben? D'dorf, siegen, dortmund.....?
> 
> ...



Das Slayer wird dir sicher gefallen
Das mit dem Oberrohr passt mir sehr gut, aber Deine Zweifel können wohl nur durch eine Probefahrt beseitigt werden.
Die Kabelführung hat mich noch nicht gestört. Hat wohl alles Vor- und Nachteile...
Einen Stahlfederdämpfer musst Du selbst nachrüsten. Oder ein Händler mit Aufpreis. Original ist immer ein Luftdämpfer drin...egal welches Modell.

MFG


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten.  

Und zum Thema Testfahrten.....da würde ich jetzt dann gerne wissen, wo es denn überhaupt noch einen Händler in meiner Nähe gibt.....da die bei RMB auf der Seite gelisteten Händler in meiner Nähe laut INternetseiten der Shops keine RMs mehr verkaufen.


----------



## Frog (19. Januar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Und zum Thema Testfahrten.....da würde ich jetzt dann gerne wissen, wo es denn überhaupt noch einen Händler in meiner Nähe gibt.....da die bei RMB auf der Seite gelisteten Händler in meiner Nähe laut INternetseiten der Shops keine RMs mehr verkaufen.



REUBER bike in Dortmund.....aber nicht kaufen....muss erst noch eine Probefahrt mit dem 50er in 19" machen .


----------



## Scheibenbremse (19. Januar 2011)

wenn ihr enttäuscht seid dass ein gelisteter händler nüscht da hat..

..ruft doch einfach mal bei BIKE ACTION an und fragt welcher händler in eurer nähe in letzter zeit paar aktuelle bikes geordert hat 

da wird euch sicher geholfen


----------



## isartrails (20. Januar 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@climax_66: Ich hätte da mal ne Frage zum Mavic Laufradsatz. Was musstest du mit dem Hinterrad anstellen, um es in den Hinterbau reinzubekommen?



Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> ...da wird euch sicher geholfen


Du hast vergessen, den Ironiemodus einzuschalten.
So könnte irgendjemand hier deinen Hinweis als ernst gemeinten Ratschlag missverstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenbremse (20. Januar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen, den Ironiemodus einzuschalten.
> So könnte irgendjemand hier deinen Hinweis als ernst gemeinten Ratschlag missverstehen...



IST ERNST GEMEINT

die leute da bei hesse sind echt dufte 
und wie schon gesagt: die wissen schließlich welcher händler am ehesten was haben könnte.

prost


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. Januar 2011)

hesse? ohje...


----------



## Climax_66 (20. Januar 2011)

Für die Hinterradfelge gibt es Mavic Adapter Buchsen um auf 142mm zu kommen.
TNC Hamburg vertreibt Die zum Beispiel.

In Alzenau bei Tobsens Bike Store steht ein 50er und ein 70er in 18 und 19 Zoll zum testen.
30er ist noch nicht verfügbar.
http://www.tobsensworld.com/

Mein Slayer ist übrigens farblich jetzt fertig, kein rot mehr drin auch nicht im Rahmen und ohne obszönen überdimensionierte Parolen, dafür mit orangenem Ahornblatt.
Wen es interessiert wegen der Vorbau Kritik, der Vorbau passt super und ich komm erste Sahne mit ihm klar im uphill und downhill,
der Race Face Lenker war das Problem, hab jetzt ein Cromaq drauf unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## isartrails (21. Januar 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Für die Hinterradfelge gibt es Mavic Adapter Buchsen um auf 142mm zu kommen...


Hab sie gefunden. Sind's die hier...?




Wie funktionieren die Dinger?
Werden die einfach nur aufgesteckt, oder muss man vorher das "Innenleben" der Nabe entkernen, um für die dickere Steckachse Platz zu machen?
Noch ne Frage: einmal umgerüstet, lässt sich das Laufrad nicht einfach mal eben schnell so in einen normalen Hinterbau für Schnellspanner einbauen...???


----------



## neikless (21. Januar 2011)

gibt es auch von Hope


----------



## Climax_66 (21. Januar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hab sie gefunden. Sind's die hier...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist Plug and Play anstatt der vorhanden Hülsen auf dem Lager nur ein Austausch.
Einfach so in ein Normalen Hinterbau, eher weniger, da ein Normaler Schnellspanner keine 12mm Durchmesser hat, mit den Ausfallenden haut das auch nicht hin.
Im 2011er Slayer ist das Shimano E-Thru 142mm x 12mm System verbaut.
Der Mavic Laufradsatz geht zwar in ein 135mm Hinterbau rein aber halt nur mit 12mm Achssystem.


----------



## isartrails (22. Januar 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> gibt es auch von Hope


Aber wahrscheinlich nur für Hope II-Naben, oder?


----------



## neikless (22. Januar 2011)

ja denke auch hope pro 3 
denke aber das wird man fast von jedem hersteller bekommen


----------



## Climax_66 (22. Januar 2011)




----------



## isartrails (23. Januar 2011)

Das Foto find ich stark.
Da sind die Bikes mal Nebensache...


Climax_66 schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (23. Januar 2011)

Finde ich auch fantastisch das Bild!
Stell das doch mal zu den Vorschlägen für das Foto des Monats, das Bild hätte es verdient.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2011)

Hammer Bild!

Mach das mal in Groß... Super Wallpaper oder Poster für den Bikeraum.


----------



## isartrails (24. Januar 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Finde ich auch fantastisch das Bild!
> Stell das doch mal zu den Vorschlägen für das Foto des Monats, das Bild hätte es verdient.



Wenn ich es recht kapiere, kann man das Foto hier "bewerten": http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/820391 Einfach auf den Button "*Dieses Foto gefällt mir*" klicken.
Ob es dadurch auch in den engeren Kreis der "Titelanwärter" gerät, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln, da es nicht automatisch einem größeren Nutzerkreis vorgestellt wird.
Aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand anderes, wie man das macht...


----------



## Climax_66 (24. Januar 2011)

Freut mich das es euch gefällt, besser gesagt das Mädel hinter der Kamera.
Wir wussten erst gar nicht das wir geschossen wurden als wir beim ausrollen waren vorletzten Sonntag.
Kann man es erkennen links Slayer SXC 70, rechts Slayer 70 /2011.


----------



## isartrails (25. Januar 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Kann man es erkennen links Slayer SXC 70, rechts Slayer 70 /2011.


Logisch, an der Straight-Up-Sitzposition...


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Januar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Logisch, an der Straight-Up-Sitzposition...



Der war gut.


----------



## napcap (25. Januar 2011)

-


----------



## neikless (26. Januar 2011)

scheiß bild und auch nur MZ aber coil rules !




saint schön & gut aber wäre mir am slayer auch too much.


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Januar 2011)

Hat das 50er nicht weise Züge?
Hat der Coil Dämpfer ein längeres Einbaumaß bzw. mehr Hub als der RP23?

Bin nämlich am überlegen ein Aufrüstkit mit 180er Gabel und Coil Dämpfer für Bike Park und Porto des Soleil ausschau zu halten.
Oder lieber doch noch ein 3. Rad............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2011)

???? das ist ganz einfach ein individueller Aufbau. In dem Fall vom Teamfahrer Geoff Gulevich. Da ist nur der Rahmen 50er
Hat sicher kein anderes Einbaumaß und mehr Hub an sich auch nicht.

Mir wäre Saint an dem Bike auch zu viel, aber wer weiß was der Geoff damit alles anstellt 
In das Slayer gehört nur ein Coil Dämpfer


----------



## sevens4 (26. Januar 2011)

Bin mir auch an einem anderen Dämpfer am überlegen, da mein Fox schon die Segel eingezogen hat


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Januar 2011)

Die Frage ist ob man mit einem Coil Dämper auch mehr Federweg rausholen kann?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2011)

sollte er mehr Hub haben dann ja. Sonst nicht.

Und in der Regel sind Hübe von Coil zu Luft gleich


----------



## sevens4 (26. Januar 2011)

Nur das Gewicht hält mich davon ab, aber evt. mit einer Titanfeder wäre es wieder intressanter für mich auf coil zu setzen


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2011)

ich fahre das slayer sxc.
je mehr man sich mit der dämpfertechnik befasst, desto mehr kommt man zum coil.

an der gabel habe ich noch nie luft gefahren, ist einfach eine ander welt.
gewicht geht mir langsam am arsch vorbei........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2011)

scheiß auf die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht wenn man dafür sooo viel mehr Performance bekommt


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2011)

klar!
wenn es ohnehin am arsch vorbei geht, dan ist auch schnell drauf geschissen.............


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Januar 2011)

Ganz schön viel Mist hier )


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Januar 2011)

Das Gesamtgewicht selbst geht mir nicht am Arsch vorbei.
Aber diese 250-300g mehr kann ich gegeüber der Mehrleistung schon verschmerzen.

Andere machen das bei den hydraulischen Sattelstützen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das Gesamtgewicht selbst geht mir nicht am Arsch vorbei.
> Aber diese 250-300g mehr kann ich gegeüber der Mehrleistung schon verschmerzen.....



Man hat ja noch die (teure) Möglichkeit der Titanfeder, dann sollte es noch erträglicher werden.

Wer mal die Kennlinie eines Luftdämpfers (gerade vom DHX Air) mit der Charakteristik des Hinterbaus am SXC vergleicht, der "sieht" deutlich was er "fühlt".

Man kann den DHX zwar halbwegs abstimmen, aber das ist ein aufwendiger Kompromiss.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Januar 2011)

die Titanfeder beziehe ich in die 250-300g ein.
Die sollte dann schon sein wenn in ein Enduro ein Coil verbaut wird.
Siehste da achte ich auch aufs Gewicht 

Ach der soll so durchrauschen oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2011)

Du meinst, ob der DHX Air so durchrauscht?
Und frag nicht wie, mehr als der RP.
Die Luftkammer ist einfach zu groß.

Wenn man die um ca. 80% verkleinert wirde schon besser.
Alleine die Druckstufen leisten das nicht, dafür sind sie ja auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## el Lingo (27. Januar 2011)

Wenn das Bike einen 200mm Dämpfer hat, dann kann ich Euch einen Dämpfer für mehr Federweg anbieten. Ein Freund hat einen X-Fusion Vector DH2 Dämpfer mit 200mm Länge und 61mm Hub. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte per PN an mich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wenn das Bike einen 200mm Dämpfer hat, dann kann ich Euch einen Dämpfer für mehr Federweg anbieten. Ein Freund hat einen X-Fusion Vector DH2 Dämpfer mit 200mm Länge und 61mm Hub. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte per PN an mich.



Gibt es sowas von der Stange zu kaufen?


----------



## el Lingo (27. Januar 2011)

Nein, sowas ist eine Sonder-Anfertigung. Aber eventuell kann ich da auch mehr als einen besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (27. Januar 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> ...Bin nämlich am überlegen ein Aufrüstkit mit 180er Gabel und Coil Dämpfer für Bike Park und Porto des Soleil ausschau zu halten.........


Davon würd' ich die Finger lassen (zumindest von der 180er Gabel).
Jedenfalls so lange, wie Rocky Mountain kein grünes Licht für solche "Aufrüstungen" gibt.

Und es sieht nicht so aus, als dächten sie daran: http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7033012&postcount=35
Nach Meinung des Produktmanagers verschlechtert sich praktisch alles...

Wer den ganzen Thread lesen will, klickt oben rechts auf 2011 Slayer FAQ's 
Da stehen ein paar interessante Dinge des Produkt Managements von RM für all jene, die einfch nicht von der Meinung abzubringen sind, ein Slayer sei ein Freeride-Bike... 


> Oder lieber doch noch ein 3. Rad............


That's it!


----------



## neikless (27. Januar 2011)

die fox (38) 36 mit 180mm dürfte kein problem sein 
Einbaulänge/höhe ist gleich der 160mm Gabel !

Habe schon sxc mit totems gesehen ... das ist sicher too much !


----------



## Scheibenbremse (27. Januar 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> die fox (38) 36 mit 180mm dürfte kein problem sein
> Einbaulänge/höhe ist gleich der 160mm Gabel !



wo hast du diese information her?

hören-sagen oder geraten?



und was ist fox (38) 36 

38er standrohre gibt es bei fox noch nicht 

*sorry - aber dieses HALBWISSEN in foren stört mich immer total!*

*edit: *wenn die gabeln dieselbe einbaulänge haben - wohin federn dann die 2 cm mehr?

*edit2: extra FÜR DICH:*
float 36 160 = ca. 543,2 mm
float 36 180 = + 2 cm (offizielle aussage)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Januar 2011)

"All Mountain" ist wie "Freeride" ein verdammt weiter Begriff.
Unsere Localen DH Strecken kannste 100%ig mit dem Slayer runter flügen.
Denn das ist "All Mountain" wenn man es mal nicht aus deutscher Sicht sieht 

Ich mache mir da keine große Sorgen um das Slayer 
Mein New Slayer hält auch....und hält und hält


----------



## el Lingo (27. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mein SXC auch ein Jahr lang durch die Parks und Trails wie den 601 oder den 421b am Garda-See gefahren, wo andere mit DH-Bikes an den Start gehen, alles ohne Probleme. Ist, wie Niko schon sagt, Auslegungssache. Und dass die deutschen sich da oft ins Hemd machen, wo andere noch ein CC Bike nehmen, sollte eigentlich bekannt sein.


----------



## neikless (27. Januar 2011)

erwischt ! 
habe beide hier und dachte der unterschied wäre viel geringer ,
ich habe mich wohl geirrt ! 
habe mich wohl durch das tiefer (unter die achse) bauende casting täuschen lassen.

Vielen Dank für deinen freundlichen Hinweis !

Habe lange Jahre auf die 180 mm SC Füxin warten müssen der Wunsch nach einer 
"38" hat den "Namen" in meinen Wortschatz eingebrannt ! Bitte entschuldige meine 
Phantasie - es geht manchmal mit dir durch


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2011)

außer einer gebrochenen schwingenachse hatte ich auch keine schäden


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Januar 2011)

Das Slayer ist mit 160mm ja schon gut aufgestellt und macht echt Laune.
Mehr Federweg verzeiht ja nur Fahrfehler, eigentlich reichen die 160mm auf 95% der Strecken auf denen ich unterwegs bin.
Wenn man halt öfter mal vom DH Bike kassiert wird, redet man sich halt ein das liegt an dem Plus mehr Federweg.


----------



## sevens4 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich denke 160mm genügen für den Einsatzbereich des Bikes, mehr ist auch nicht immer von Vorteil, lieber weniger dafür aber richtig brauchbar. Ich fahre ab und zu auch Freeriderennen und bin absolut zufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (27. Januar 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Das Slayer ist mit 160mm ja schon gut aufgestellt und macht echt Laune.
> Mehr Federweg verzeiht ja nur Fahrfehler, eigentlich reichen die 160mm auf 95% der Strecken auf denen ich unterwegs bin.
> Wenn man halt öfter mal vom DH Bike kassiert wird, redet man sich halt ein das liegt an dem Plus mehr Federweg.



Passt, ab einem gewissen Alter braucht man halt schon mal die ein oder andere technische Ausrede


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Januar 2011)

mehr Federweg geht doch eh nicht, sonst schlägt das Verbindungsstück der Sattelstreben gegen das Sitzrohr.

16cm ist für das Bike denke ich mehr als genug.


----------



## sevens4 (27. Januar 2011)

irgendwann wird es sonst nur zur Gummikuh wenn mann damit ein paar meter hochfahren will oder wie Scott alle möglichen bergauffahrhilfen.
Ich begann mit 78mm Federweg vorne am DH bike und auch damit konnte schnell gefahren werden


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2011)

ob ein bike eine gummikuh ist, hängt nicht alleine vom federweg ab.
es gibt mittlerweile 180mm Bikes die ich für den täglichen gebrauch nutzen würde, incl. AX.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2011)

Jetzt nehmen wir doch mal an, man kauft sich jetzt das Slayer 70 als Rahmen. Mit welcher Nabe baut man das Rad denn dann auf?
Wer stellt den 142er Naben her?
 Bisher habe ich nicht wirklich was gefunden


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. Januar 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Jetzt nehmen wir doch mal an, man kauft sich jetzt das Slayer 70 als Rahmen. Mit welcher Nabe baut man das Rad denn dann auf?
> Wer stellt den 142er Naben her?
> Bisher habe ich nicht wirklich was gefunden



Spricht nichts gegen eine HOPE Pro 2 o.ä. Beim Frank hab ich ein aufgebautes 70er mit der Nabe gesehen. Ich meine das ist eine normale 135er Nabe mit anderen Hülsen.

MFG

PS: die Farbe ist anthrazit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2011)

na das wäre natürlich ideal.

Ah danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

mit adaptern geht da doch schon einiges.
bei mavic & dt auf jeden fall


----------



## sevens4 (28. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir heute einen Rs Monarch Plus RC3 bestellt


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. Januar 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute einen Rs Monarch Plus RC3 bestellt



Bin gespannt wie der im Slayer funktioniert. Hab ja vor kurzem den Roco Air TST eingebaut. Bin aber bisher nicht zum testen gekommen

MFG


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute einen Rs Monarch Plus RC3 bestellt



die gibt es doch in verschiedenen ausführungen?
welche hast du gewählt?


----------



## RattleHead (28. Januar 2011)

http://www.endurotribe.com/2011/01/les-suspensions-bos-2012/

Deville 170 ins Slayer ..........


----------



## sevens4 (29. Januar 2011)

@RockyRider der Mann von Sram Importeur rechnet kurz alles aus und ich habe die möglichkeit ihn auch bei Ihm richtig einstellen zu lassen. Muss aber noch ein paar Tage warten, da die Dämpfer momentan auf dem Weg in die Schweiz sind


----------



## Scheibenbremse (29. Januar 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Jetzt nehmen wir doch mal an, man kauft sich jetzt das Slayer 70 als Rahmen. Mit welcher Nabe baut man das Rad denn dann auf?
> Wer stellt den 142er Naben her?
> Bisher habe ich nicht wirklich was gefunden



auf die schnelle fallen mir da ein:

*shimano *(z.b. xtr), geht immer. vr nabe müsste aber saint oder vorjahres xtr werden, da die aktuelle gruppe keine 20 mm vr-nabe bietet. gewichte der vr naben sind gleich (!)

*chris king*, passt in rot oder schwarz sicher prima

*tune*, weiß nicht ob das 'wirklich' passt - ist aber leicht 

-> der laufradsatz scheint (beim fertigen slayer 70) das größte gewichtssparpotential zu haben. bis zu 600g mit leichten (tune) naben, flow felgen u.s.w.

ein freund baut sich gerade eines auf/um


----------



## sevens4 (29. Januar 2011)

Und der Laufradsatz hält auch bei härterer Gangart?? Ich finde 600 gramm extrem viel leichter.


----------



## Scheibenbremse (29. Januar 2011)

den leichten laufradsatz mit tune naben baue ich für mein aktuelles projekt.
bei 60 kilo und einem sauberen fahrstil kann ich so leichte teile in einem enduro fahren 

ich schätze mein kollege wird für sein slayer auf shimano zurückgreifen, da er auch bei der schaltung und bremse auf xtr setzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (29. Januar 2011)

OK ich habe 65kg und mein Fahrstill ist nicht sehr sauber. Ich brauche das Slayer halt für das was es gebaut wurde.


----------



## isartrails (30. Januar 2011)

Bei nur 65 kg hast Du gute Chancen, dass dein Fahrstil irgendwann auch nochmal sauber wird...


----------



## blaubaer (2. Februar 2011)

eine Frage vllcht an die schon Slayer besitzer ; 

Was für ein Steuersatz muss in den Rahmen ? voll- integrierter ?? semi- intergierter ??? oder würde ein Tapered(normaler) Ahaed auch passen ??


Danke schonmal *



*


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Februar 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> adieu Slayer 2011... ich hab mich für etwas anderes entschieden.
> ist mir einfach zu brav dieses Slayer Design und da ich eh schon ein Altitude hab brauch nicht noch so ein hängebauchschweinchen...



   ...welcher wirds denn nun?

...wenn man derzeit beim Thema "Altitude" reinschaut bekommt man leicht den Verdacht das dir noch weitere folgen könnten,da herrscht ja fast Ausverkaufsstimmung.Zumindest bei einem würde ich darauf wetten...gelle Horst


----------



## blaubaer (2. Februar 2011)

ach echt ist das von mir ?  kann nicht sein  steh moment teilweise etwas unter Drogen ... 


bin nur am schauen wo ich dieses jahr vllcht noch geld investieren könnte 

Altitude bleibt natürlich bei mir


----------



## Scheibenbremse (2. Februar 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> eine Frage vllcht an die schon Slayer besitzer ;
> 
> Was für ein Steuersatz muss in den Rahmen ? voll- integrierter ?? semi- intergierter ??? oder würde ein Tapered(normaler) Ahaed auch passen ??
> 
> ...



*semi intergriert, tapered*


----------



## bestmove (2. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...
> Zumindest bei einem würde ich darauf wetten...gelle Horst



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher 

Ich bleib dabei, mir will das neue Slayer einfach nicht gefallen  Hoffentlich kann Rocky dieses Jahr mal wieder positiv überraschen andernfalls sinkt der einstige Stern ...


----------



## blaubaer (2. Februar 2011)

Scheibenbremse schrieb:


> *semi intergriert, tapered*



Danke 




			
				Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> ...welcher wirds denn nun?



aber lieber ein Slayer... 
denn ich habe da noch Prospekte von Speiseeis Enduros rumliegen... 
und dieses X in der mitte vom rahmen will mir auch nicht gefallen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. Februar 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher
> 
> Ich bleib dabei, mir will das neue Slayer einfach nicht gefallen  Hoffentlich kann Rocky dieses Jahr mal wieder positiv überraschen andernfalls sinkt der einstige Stern ...



Aber laut Bikemarkt hast Du ja bald wieder Platz in der Garage. Hast schon Ersatz im Auge?
Slayer?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (2. Februar 2011)

Denke schon, alt bewährtes wird wieder zum leben erweckt, da muss das Gelbe nochmal vom Haken


----------



## sevens4 (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen , für die wo es intressiert, der Monarch passt nicht so ohne weiteres in den Rahmen, also der Dämpfer ist nicht das Problem, aber es gibt keine passende Büchsen und müssen darum von mir selber gemacht werden.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Februar 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen , für die wo es intressiert, der Monarch passt nicht so ohne weiteres in den Rahmen, also der Dämpfer ist nicht das Problem, aber es gibt keine passende Büchsen und müssen darum von mir selber gemacht werden.



Ich hab die Buchsen vom Original Fox-Dämpfer verwendet! Jedenfalls ging das mit meinem Marzocchi-Dämpfer. Einfach aus dem Fox gepresst und rein in den Roco. Fertig.
Nur Manitou hat ein etwas anderes Dämpfermaß. Oder hat RS auch ein anderes Maß.

MFG


----------



## sevens4 (7. Februar 2011)

Sowas habe ich mir auch überlegt, aber mein Bikehändler ist im Skiurlaub und ich kriege denn Dämpfer erst nächste Woche. Dann weiss ich aber mehr.


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Februar 2011)

Fox,5th element und Marzocchi haben die gleichen Buchsenmaße.Manitou und Rock Shox haben andere Maße.


----------



## neikless (8. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Februar 2011)

geil!


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Februar 2011)

uhhh 
das ist ja ......
Geil!!


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> geil!





mohrstefan schrieb:


> uhhh
> das ist ja ......
> Geil!!



Der Bashguard ist echt geil...ja!


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Februar 2011)

Wie ein Schweitzer Kässss


----------



## neikless (8. Februar 2011)

der bash ist hessische handarbeit


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut!
Ich will action pics  ...und einen Fahrbericht!


----------



## [email protected] (8. Februar 2011)

Da ist nen Tippfehler:
Das ist häßliche Handarbeit 

Ne Spass beiseite, wieviel bringt das an Gewichtsgewinn? 
Vor allem wenn man den Dämpfer vorher von Air auf Coil umrüstet?


----------



## neikless (8. Februar 2011)

momentan 15 kg mit coil fahrwerk denke wird sich bei 14.5 kg einpendeln
fährt sich sehr satt ... weiter kann ich die tage spät sonntag berichten !


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Februar 2011)

kommt auf die Löcher an


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Februar 2011)

Schönes Slayer
Welche Größe hast genommen?
Bist noch eine Runde mit dem Luftdämpfer gefahren? Zum Vergleich.
Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Februar 2011)

du konntest wieder nicht die finger davon lassen, onkel frank hat sich sicher wieder gefreut  und nächste mal wirds was!


----------



## neikless (9. Februar 2011)

ist 18" teste heute erst mal !

... so es hat heute leider nur für eine kleine Home-Trail Runde mit dem Hund gereicht ...
uphill nahezu wie das Alti wippt kaum allerdings ist die Feder noch etwas zu weich /zuviel SAG
und die Sattelstütze könnte noch etwas länger sein ... das wird alles noch ausgelotet.
bergab ist es der hammer fühlt sich im vergleich zum Altitude an wie ein freeride Big Bike an.
Liegt echt satt auf dem Trail aber trotzdem reagiert es sehr direkt und exakt perfekt zum single trail rumspielen
es fühlt sich nach richtig viel Federweg an ... muss und werde natürlich noch kleine Veränderungen vornehmen
und ausführlicher testen ... bisher sind meine hohen Erwartungen erfüllt worden
leider hatte ich auch keine digicam dabei daher nur ein Händy-schmaps.schuss


----------



## MWU406 (9. Februar 2011)

noch eins im Laden 





was ist denn das für ein Lenker (Hope, Farbe:gunmetal?)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## neikless (9. Februar 2011)

chromag osx lime green (vorerst)


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Februar 2011)

Servus
Warum wurde die Carbon Sixc Kurbel getauscht?
Ich find die Top.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Februar 2011)

Ähh...evtl. (weil auch sinnvoller) nur Rahmenkauf ?!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Februar 2011)

wieso fallen dir die Kurbeln auf und alles Andere nicht?


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Februar 2011)

Und Bub...auch schon bestellt?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Februar 2011)

nein noch nicht. Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Februar 2011)

Nööö!
Ich habe immer noch keine Lösung für das Problem "Wer muß dafür gehen" gefunden...du kennst ja mein Dilemma diesbzgl.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Februar 2011)

ah ja. Naja bei mir muss das Flow gehen und dann der alte Slayer Rahmen. Mir tut es jetzt schon weh....aber was soll man machen.


----------



## neikless (9. Februar 2011)

ja war eben ein Rahmen und kein komplett bike 
... ich steh auf Metall 
nebenbei hat der ganze Antrieb ein drittel der sixc-cranks gekostet


----------



## Jako (9. Februar 2011)

hi neikless, gratulation zum slayer! ich bin auch auf eine enduro umgestiegen, allerdings kein rocky mehr..... fotos und fahrberichte demnächst im "ich bin fremdgegangen" thread. ein direkter vergleich würde mich interesieren..... vielleicht (hoffentlich) können wir uns ja dieses jahr mal wieder in ogau sehen. gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Februar 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ah ja. Naja bei mir muss das Flow gehen und dann der alte Slayer Rahmen. Mir tut es jetzt schon weh....aber was soll man machen.



Ja,das Flow...mit dem Gedanken ,unter anderem auch das "Rasouli" abzustoßen ,trage ich mich ebenfalls gelegentlich.Hardtail und die kaputten Bandscheiben iss einfach nix mehr!

Die Straightup Geo ist natürlich ein dickes Plus und stellt somit eine gewisse medizinische Indikation dar  ...bei dir jetzt ja auch (schick mal ne PN was der Doc gesagt hat!)

Ach,ich mach glaub ich die Nacht mal wieder durch und versuch eine Entscheidung zu treffen


----------



## Climax_66 (10. Februar 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> wieso fallen dir die Kurbeln auf und alles Andere nicht?



Bild ist etwas klein, da kann man schlecht Bremsanlage und Antriebskomponennten erkennen.

mit nur Rahmen hatte ich auch erst geliebäugelt, wäre mich aber in der Summe teurer gekommen, da ich mit Bremsanlage bis auf Scheiben und Antrieb bis auf Kasette und Kette sowie großes Kettenblatt einverstanden bin.
Und ein zusätzlichen Satz Laufräder zum schnellen wechseln der Bereifung und eventuelle Lifteinsätze hätte ich eh gewollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Februar 2011)

soul, gib bescheid was du für das rasouli haben willst


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Februar 2011)

Frame only (Bikemarkt)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Februar 2011)

Ja stimmt. Mit dem Flow bin ich letztes Jahr nicht einmal gefahren.
Tja also beim Doc bin bisher auch nicht viel schlauer. Naja ich bekomme jetzt erst mal Krankengymnastik.


----------



## blaubaer (10. Februar 2011)

gibt es eigentlich schon einen Rocky invaliden *fred*


----------



## isartrails (11. Februar 2011)

Hätte 'ne Frage an die Besitzer des neuen: Kann ich den Fox RP23 aus dem SXC ins neue Slayer 30 einbauen (der kommt "nur" mit einem RP2), oder ist auf irgendwelche "High Volume"-Boost-Custom Valved-Sperenzien zu achten...?


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2011)

Im Newslayer ist folgender Dämpfer:

Fox RP 23 "BoostValve"
200/57mm
Druchstufe L
Zugstufe M
Boostdruck 200psi
XV1 Luftkammer


----------



## neikless (11. Februar 2011)

ich würde den RP23 aus meinem Slayer 2011 verkaufen nagelneu und ungefahren !


----------



## Climax_66 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte dazu die 36er Fox Gabel vom 2011 unbenutzt im Angebot.


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. Februar 2011)

Wer auf der Suche nach einem Slayer mit Top-Ausstattung und in schönem Rocky Rot ist und dafür wenig Geld ausgeben möchte, sollte auf folgenden link klicken:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/349883

Viel Spaß dabei,


----------



## neikless (12. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (12. Februar 2011)

Stütze und Flaschenhalter bäh ... ansonsten aber schon sehr geil  ...Fahrwerk halt noch


----------



## neikless (12. Februar 2011)

Fahrwerk geht vom System her nicht besser ist echt der "blast"
S.Stütze wird es in Zukunft sicher noch besseres geben ...
im Gegensatz zu Fahrwerken denke ich wäre "Luft" bei Vario-Stützen echt sinnvoll !
Flaschenhalter ist ein "must have" für ich !


----------



## sevens4 (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, fährt jemand von euch auch mit der Race Face Kurbel und 24/36 Kettenblatt? Bei mir schleift es immer auf einer seite, wenn ich mit der grossen Scheibe fahren will. Ich habe den Umwerfer auch in den langlöcher nach oben verschoben. Funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht richtig. Muss evt. ein anderer Umwerfer dran ?


----------



## bestmove (12. Februar 2011)

neikless, echt legger  willst du mich bekehren


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Februar 2011)

was ist gegen die Sattelstütze einzuwenden? 
Mein Bruder hat die auch und sie wäre auch vorerst meine erste Wahl.


----------



## isartrails (13. Februar 2011)

Was an der Lackierung anders sein soll, als an dem hier, kann ich nicht erkennen. Von einem "blassen Rot" kann überhaupt keine Rede sein...

Alle Fotos von der Tour hier...

Fahreindrücke später.
An der Abstimmung hapert's noch.
Ohne Modifikationen ist es weit von seinen Möglichkeiten entfernt.


----------



## neikless (13. Februar 2011)

schöner bilder  ! 
mit dem luftdämpfer gefällt mir das slayer aber nicht
nach meiner erfahrungen mit dem coil kann ich nur sagen
"lasst diese performance nicht in LUFT aufgehen" (in der Luft zerplatzen)
ride (ti)coil, ride real, ride steel, ride hard have fun ... do it again !

ich fahre 24/36 ohne probleme !
KS ist auch "noch" meine erste wahl funktioniert und ist "günstig"
vielleicht mal "reverb" mal sehen


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Februar 2011)

@isartrails
Wo hast Du denn die Bilder aufgenommen? Comer See? 
Sieht herrlich schneefrei aus da


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Was an der Lackierung anders sein soll, als an dem hier, kann ich nicht erkennen. Von einem "blassen Rot" kann überhaupt keine Rede sein...



Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen,das find ich extrem positiv 




> Fahreindrücke später.
> An der Abstimmung hapert's noch.
> Ohne Modifikationen ist es weit von seinen Möglichkeiten entfernt.



Ja,da käme bei mir als allererstes ein superbes Zocchi Air Fahrwerk hinein: Rocco TST/55 TST micro ...steckt jeden Fox/coil (außer dem RC4 vielleicht) performant in die Tasche,die Dinger haben ja im Vergleich zu Zocchi Airs nicht mal ne einstellbare Druckstufe  

Coil war vorgestern,ist antiquiert ... Air ist die Zukunft und die hat schon längst begonnen ... auch wenn manch einer sich diesbezüglich gerne selbst in die Tasche lügt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ............
> Coil war vorgestern,ist antiquiert ... Air ist die Zukunft und die hat schon längst begonnen ... auch wenn manch einer sich diesbezüglich gerne selbst in die Tasche lügt!



Ja, wenn es nach der Industrie geht sicher.
Aber für den statischen Teil der Federung ist Stahl linear, Luft nicht.
Das kann man auch mit der Dämpfung nicht kaschieren.


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2011)

Sofern du das auf deinen DHX Air beziehst hast du völlig Recht!

Aber das ist der generelle Fehler bei der ganzen Coil/Air Diskussion immer wieder...leider!

Die meisten kennen nur ihre grottigen FOX airs und glauben diese mit Luftdämpfern allgemein gleichsetzen zu können...das ist genauso hohl wie beispielsweise pauschal zu behaupten Automarke A sei besser als Automarke B!

Ein Roco ist sowas von linear,linearer gehts gar nicht!Da setzt die Progression erst superspät ein.Das wird durch den dicken Kolben und den daraus resultirenden geringen Druck ermöglicht.Da wird nix kaschiert!!!
Zudem besitzt er eine echte einstellbare Druckstufe!!!
(RC stufenlos über einen riesigen Bereich und TST 5-fach voreingestellt wählbar)

Ganz im Gegensatz zu DHX Air *und Coil*,welche beide keine einstellbare Druckstufe besitzen.*Da* wird versucht durch lediglich einen einstellbaren Losbrechmoment (ProPedal) und eine einstellbare Endprogression (BottomOut) eine einstellbare Druckstufe vorzugaukeln.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2011)

Du sprichst von der Dämpfung, ich vom Federmedium.

Bei der Dämpfung hast du teilweise Recht.

Sowohl bei DHX Air, als auch bei Coil, hast du eine einstellbare Druckstufe.
Allerdings fließt erst (endlich viel) Öl durch das PP- Ventil & durch die Zugstufennadel.
Erst danach arbeiten die Shims.

Daher variierst du über den Druck im AGB eigentlich nur den Lowspeedbereich.
Mit den Shims den Hihgspeed.

Aber es ist nicht so schön getrennt, wie bei anderen Dämpfern.
Dafür kannst du mehr am Durchschlagschutz variieren.


----------



## Nofaith (13. Februar 2011)

Hab das Bike von Mario Lenzen bei den Rocky Days gesehen. Die Farbe des Bikes war schon anders wie z.B. das Bike von Wade, etwas kräftiger. Aber ob's einem dieser Farbunterschied wert ist...???


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du sprichst von der Dämpfung, ich vom Federmedium.



Mal als nicht-Technik Freak.....hängt die Charakteristik der Dämpfung nicht vom Federmedium ab?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ja,da käme bei mir als allererstes ein superbes Zocchi Air Fahrwerk hinein: Rocco TST/55 TST micro ...steckt jeden Fox/coil (außer dem RC4 vielleicht) performant in die Tasche,die Dinger haben ja im Vergleich zu Zocchi Airs nicht mal ne einstellbare Druckstufe
> 
> ...









Aber vorn bleib ich erstmal der Fox treu. 
Ich glaub ich muss mal zu Euch in den "Norden" kommen, um mal nen Coil-Dämpfer im Slayer zu testen.

Ich finde die Lackierung vom Slayer 30 die schönste. Schade, dass die Ausstattung so mies ist

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Februar 2011)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mal zu Euch in den "Norden" kommen,.....



in den Norden? Und wo wohne ich dann? 
Das Rot it schon geil, nur finde ich bei dem Rahmen nicht so passend. Beim Altitude fand ich es auch nicht sooo gut. Bei Soulis Pipline z.B. passt es perfekt.
Ich habe das 50er noch nicht live gesehen, aber ich glaube die Farbe ist der Knaller. 
Ehrlich gesagt fände ich es ein wenig besser wenn das 70er nicht matt sondern glanz schwarz wäre.

in einem Punkt stimme ich dem  Souli zu. Wenn ein Luftdämpfer, dann von Marzocchi. Wenn!


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du sprichst von der Dämpfung, ich vom Federmedium.



Zum Federmedium hatte ich ebenfalls in der Mitte meines Beitrags schon gesagt: Dicker Kolben,geringer Druck! 

Aber trotzdem nochmal dazu...
ich habe zum direkten Vergleich hier im Stall 2 Bikes stehen,eins mit Fox coil/Titan und eins in welchem ich ein Fox air *und* ein Zocchi air Fahrwerk nutze.
Der Unterschied zwischen Fox coil vs. Fox air ist spürbar - der Unterschied zwischen Fox coil vs. Zocchi air ist nicht spürbar !

Es hat sogar schon Leute gegeben die zu wenig Progression beim Roco bemängelt haben. 





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei der Dämpfung hast du teilweise Recht.
> 
> Sowohl bei DHX Air, als auch bei Coil, hast du eine einstellbare Druckstufe.
> Allerdings fließt erst (endlich viel) Öl durch das PP- Ventil & durch die Zugstufennadel.
> ...



Und deshalb ist es nur ein leidiger Versuch eine ordentlich einstellbare Druckstufe vorzugaukeln.Im mittleren Bereich rauschen beide DHX voll durch.Im Prinzip ist es auch nur eine auf Zugstufenverstellung basierende "Druckstufe".
Ohne Shimtuning kann man da absolut nicht von der hier so gern und oft beschrienen "Coilperformance" sprechen.Zumindest soweit es Fox coils a la DHX/Van betrifft.

Ich denke auch das RockShox´s neuer Vivid Air RC2 eine entsprechende performance an den Tag legen wird und der neue BOS Air ebenfalls...

Air ist die Zukunft...und hat schon längst begonnen 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> in den Norden? Und wo wohne ich dann?
> Das Rot it schon geil, nur finde ich bei dem Rahmen nicht so passend. Beim Altitude fand ich es auch nicht sooo gut. Bei Soulis Pipline z.B. passt es perfekt.
> Ich habe das 50er noch nicht live gesehen, aber ichglaube die Farbe ist der Knaller.
> 
> in einem Punkt stimme ich dem  Souli zu. Wenn ein Luftdämpfer, dann von Marzocchi. Wenn!



Wahrscheinlich kurz vorm Mond 

Ich finde das 50er design schon sehr,sehr geil.Bis dato war das mein Favorit!
Aber wenn das 30er ja jetzt doch das schöne Candyred hat,dann muß ich mir das wieder überlegen


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mal als nicht-Technik Freak.....hängt die Charakteristik der Dämpfung nicht vom Federmedium ab?



Jaein.
Es gibt auf der einen Seite die Feder (Stahl oder Luft) als "statischern" Teil.
Auf der anderen Seite die Dämpfung, die arbeitet "dynamisch".

Als Feder arbeitet Stahl linear , Luft aber nicht (daher immer die etwas durchhängenden Kurven).
Luftgabeln neigen daher zum durchsacken, bevor sie dann gerne gegen eine starke Endprogression laufen.

Es wird oft versucht, das Durchsacken durch eine starke Lowspeed- Druckstufe zu unterbinden.
In wirklichkeit schaltet man dann die Gabel dauerhaft ab. 
Sie funktioniert dann höchstens genau an der Stufe, den Rest ist sie kastriert.

Bei Dämpfern gibt es werksseitig verschiedene Beshimungen, führt aber meist zum Gleichen.

Sicher sind die Luftelemente viel besser geworden, aber ich kann sagen, dass sie gegen ein Stahlfederelement anstinken können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ..............Aber trotzdem nochmal dazu...
> ich habe zum direkten Vergleich hier im Stall 2 Bikes stehen,eins mit Fox coil/Titan und eins in welchem ich ein Fox air *und* ein Zocchi air Fahrwerk nutze.
> Der Unterschied zwischen Fox coil vs. Fox air ist spürbar - der Unterschied zwischen Fox coil vs. Zocchi air ist nicht spürbar !
> 
> ...




Mir hat der Roco im SXC nicht gefallen.
Man muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ein DHX Air absolut sauer gewartet sein muss.

Oft mangelt es an:
- zu große Hauptluftkammer
- zuviel Reibung in den *beiden *Luftkammer
- eingesiffte ProPedal Feder
- schlecht geschmierte Dichtung am PP- Ventil

Ich werde mal noch etwas weiter probieren.
Vielleicht bekommen wir in absehbarer Zeit sowas wie einen DHX Air RC4 AVA?

Du fährst die unterschiedlichen Dämpfer im SXC?
An der Reihe wäre doch mal?


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2011)

Schon mal ne 36 Float RC2 gefahren? Da sackt nix durch und die performance besteht über den gesamten Federwegsbereich,nicht nur an einer Stelle!Und das bei komplett offener LS Druckstufe.Zumindest ist das bei der 08er der Fall!
Die Van kann da nix spürbar besser,außer schwerer zu sein.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen wir in absehbarer Zeit sowas wie einen DHX Air RC4 AVA?


FOX wäre sicherlich gut beraten damit im Dämpferbereich richtig Gas zu geben,sonst verliert man noch komplett den Anschluß.

Eigentlich unverständlich bei den klasse Gabeln die sie bauen,sowohl air als auch coil.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du fährst die unterschiedlichen Dämpfer im SXC?
> An der Reihe wäre doch mal?



Vergleichbar mit dem SXC wäre der Flatline Hinterbau und hier habe ich den Roco sogar im direkten Vergleich mit einem FoxRC4/Ti gefahren.Der RC4 hat sich vergleichsweise "stumpf" angefühlt während der Roco dagegen sehr "lebendig" gewirkt hat.Deshalb war nach dem Whistlerurlaub auch sofort wieder der Roco im Bike.

Ansonsten hatte ich den direkten Vergleich Fox-air vs. Zocchi-air in Switch und Marin B17 und habe ihn aktuell noch beim Pipeline.

Mit deinem letzten Satz kann ich irgendwie gerade nix anfangen?


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Februar 2011)

"lebendig" Nic das ist dein Auftritt


----------



## isartrails (13. Februar 2011)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Ich finde die Lackierung vom Slayer 30 die schönste. Schade, dass die Ausstattung so mies ist


 Ja, du hast recht. Da kommt noch ein ziemliches Stück Arbeit an Modifikationen auf mich zu. Aber nachdem in meinem Keller schon recht viele brauchbare Teile rumliegen, habe ich mich für diesen Weg entschieden...



All-Mountain schrieb:


> @isartrails
> Wo hast Du denn die Bilder aufgenommen? Comer See?
> Sieht herrlich schneefrei aus da


Jep, der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte! 
Auf den Schattenseiten war's aber noch ziemlich vereist und die eine oder andere Altschneelawine hat uns auch zu schaffen gemacht...
Aber auf jeden Fall eine heiß ersehnte Alternative zu unserem "Winter" hier.



			
				Mr.Freeride schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rot it schon geil, nur finde ich bei dem Rahmen nicht so passend.


Das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Februar 2011)

@ isartrails
vermutlich liegt es an der Rahmenform. Zu dem Bike passt das Rot nicht so sehr. Bei einem Rahmen mit breiter Rohren und mehr Verstrebungen würde das Rot, dank der größeren Fläche, ganz anders wirken.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Schon mal ne 36 Float RC2 gefahren? Da sackt nix durch und die performance besteht über den gesamten Federwegsbereich,nicht nur an einer Stelle!Und das bei komplett offener LS Druckstufe.Zumindest ist das bei der 08er der Fall!
> Die Van kann da nix spürbar besser,außer schwerer zu sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Float ist mir zu progressiv für meine 70kg.
Da konnte ich den federweg nicht ausnutzen.

Mein letzter Satz sollte bedeuten, dass der DHX Air mal an der Reihe wäre, wenn Fox was Neues bringen will für 2012.

Danke für deine Info.


----------



## A_N_D_Y (15. Februar 2011)

welche größe würdet ihr empfehlen bei 1,81m und SL 86cm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. Februar 2011)

M oder L
ich bin 1.79 und für mich ganz klar 18" (M) (50mm Vorbau 0°)
L wäre mir deutlich zu groß/lang !


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2011)

Ist für mich auch ganz klar 18".


----------



## Climax_66 (15. Februar 2011)

Am Besten vorher fühlen, sprich kleine Testfahrt im direkten Vergleich
Wobei von den Maßen mehr fürn 18er spricht als ein 19er.
Wollt auch erst ein 18er aber mit meinen 184cm komm ich mit dem 19er besser klar.


----------



## isartrails (15. Februar 2011)

Ich bräuchte mal 'ne technische Unterstützung.
Die erste 30 km lange Biketour mit einer heftigen Abfahrt haben mir klar vor Augen geführt, dass die original im Slayer 30 verbaute Rock Shox Domain für die Tonne is.
Ist für meine 70 kilo deutlich zu straff und verstellen kann man ja außer dem Rebound nicht viel.
Im Gegenteil, mit den beigelegten Plastikscheibchen kann man die Gabel höchstens noch stiffer tunen, was für mich ja ausscheidet.

Ich schau mir also den konischen Knobelbecher von unten an und was muss ich sehen: Da haben die kanadischen Experten doch tatsächlich eine 1 1/8"-Domain von der Rock Shox-Resterampe eingebaut!
Ich richtig sauer ob soviel vollmundigen Marketinggeschwafels von wegen Steifigkeitsgewinnblabla dank neuem Tapered-Standard und dann verkloppen sie doch allen ernstes einen nach ihren Worten schwachbrüstigen Gabelschaft.
Jetzt würde mich doch mal ernsthaft interessieren, ob in euren Slayer 50 und 70 auch solche Mogelpackungen eingebaut sind?

Ich mach mich also ans Zerlegen und bekomme eine neue Überraschung präsentiert:
Der semi-integrierte Steuersatz ist ein (nach Auskunft der RM-Spezifikationsliste) FSA Orbit ZS NO. 57-1 für Tapered-Steuerrohre.
Das untere Lager ist aber ein 1,5"-Lager (!) für konische Gabelschäfte. Eingebaut ist aber ein 1 1/8"-Gabelschaft. Wie kann das also gehen?
Indem man offensichtlich noch eine kleine Mogelpackung einbaut, nämlich einen Gabelkonus, der von den Dimensionen her ein 1 1/8"-Konus ist, aber eine obere Auflagefläche für 1,5"-Lager hat!

Wenn ich also jetzt eine Federgabel mit konischem Schaftrohr einbauen möchte, dann brauche ich offensichtlich mindestens einen neuen Gabelkonus, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob ich ihn einzeln bekomme, oder gleich einen neuen Steuersatz!
Danke, Rocky!

Hat hier schon irgendjemand Erfahrungen, mit denen er helfen kann?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2011)

Das ist schon ärgerlich.
Dass Rocky in der Ausstatung ganz unten ist, ist bekannt.

Gibt es die Domain überhaußt in taperd?


----------



## Nofaith (15. Februar 2011)

Kann's nicht sein das es ein Reduzier-Steuersatz ähnlich dem Hope Step Down ist?

Das RM in den "günstigeren" Bikes nicht immer die aktuellste Gabel/Dämpfer-Technik einbaut ist ja nix neues, war ja schon beim Slayer SXC so(leider).

Und bevor jetzt wieder die RockShox-Keule geschwungen wird:

1. Gibt's die Domain R in E2 (tapered) 
2. Ist's 'ne Domain R, da kann man nur den Rebound einstellen, wie bei allen Herstellern die nur ein R haben
3. Sind OEM-Gabeln meistens mit der Standart-Feder(ca. 75-85kg) bestückt, bei after-markt Gabeln sind mehrere Federn dabei

Aber es ist schon ein Knaller mit "tapered" zu werben und dann 1 1/8" zu verbauen. Würd ich mal beim "Dealer" nachhaken, in der Ausstattungsbeschreibung ist das nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Februar 2011)

gibt viele hersteller die mit tapered werben aber ne 1 1/8 gabel verbauen, warum auch immer


----------



## isartrails (16. Februar 2011)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Kann's nicht sein das es ein Reduzier-Steuersatz ähnlich dem Hope Step Down ist?


Kenn ich nicht, kann ich nix zu sagen.
Definier mal den Begriff "Reduziersteuersatz". Wie meinst Du denn, müsste ein 1 1/8"-Gabelschaft in ein konisches Steuerrohr eingebaut sein?
Erklär's mal mit einfachen Worten, wie Du's machen würdest.
Und dann schau dir mal die "Lösung" von RM an.
Die bauen denn konischen Steuersatz ein und knallen einfach einen "falschen" Konus auf die Gabelbrücke. Und das ist dann "reduziert"...?
Das bedeutet, dass das untere Lager nicht den Gabelschaft bündig umschliesst, sondern lediglich auf dem Konus aufsitzt.
Wie diese Lösung Stabilitätsvorteile bringen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Das ist im Gegenteil meiner Meinung nach eine eingebaute Schwachstelle...
Solche "Experten" würde ich nicht mal bei meinem Händler vermuten, geschweige denn bei einem Bike-Konstrukteur.



Nofaith schrieb:


> Aber es ist schon ein Knaller mit "tapered" zu werben und dann 1 1/8" zu verbauen. Würd ich mal beim "Dealer" nachhaken, in der Ausstattungsbeschreibung ist das nicht zu erkennen.


Was kann denn der Händler dafür?
Muss der jetzt für die Konstruktionsdefizite des Herstellers geradestehen?



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> gibt viele hersteller die mit tapered werben aber ne 1 1/8 gabel verbauen, warum auch immer


Warum auch immer, ich fühl mich da ver....scht.


----------



## neikless (16. Februar 2011)

ich habe auch einen durchgehend 1 1/8 Schaft
und einen Hope Steuersatz ... sehe darin keinen Nachteil !
tapered Headtube bezieht sich bei Rahmen Herstellern auf 
das Steuerrohr am Rahmen und das ist eben nun mal tapered
mir wäre auch lieber es gäbe nur 1.5 oder 1 1/8 fertig 
man sieht ja das es so nur Verwirrung gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhpucky (16. Februar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Warum auch immer, ich fühl mich da ver....scht.



Natürlich ärgerlich, wenn Du von was anderem ausgegangen bist. Für mich was das klar, dass das keine tapered is. Sieht man schon auf den Bildern das 1 1/8 sein muß. Aber is das wirklich schlimm? Bleibt halt Rocky-typisch den teureren Modellen vorbehalten.

Für mich wär aber auch klar, dass die Gabel rausfliegt. Außer Du wärst von der Performance so überzeugt, dass man sich das zusammen mit einem Coil Dämpfer als Low-Budget Lösung vorstellen könnte. 

... bei nem Bike für fast 3 Mille von Low Budget zu sprechen klingt schon irgendwie arrogant  so isses aber nicht gemeint 

Hab erst am Wochenende eine Domain getestet. Fand ich durchaus nicht schlecht, aber wie fühlt sich das in Verbindung mit dem RP an?


----------



## Nofaith (16. Februar 2011)

Hier mal die Beschreibung von der Hope-Website:

*Beschreibung : *Steuersatz für konifizierte Steuerrohre mit Innendurchmesser oben von 43.95mm und unten 55.90mm. Kann mit konifizierten oder 1 1/8 Gabelschaftrohre verwendet werden. (Für 1 1/8 Gabelschaftrohr bitte auch Reduzierkonus HS136 bestellen).

Für den StepDown 1.5 => 1 1/8 gibt's eine Zeichnung auf Hompepage


Dein Händler kann logischerweise nichts für die Gabel, aber er kann Deinen Unmut über diese Lösung an BikeAction bzw. RM weiterleiten. Ob's was bringt ist was anderes.).


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Februar 2011)

Laut BA sind die Serien 30er erst im März lieferbar.
Hab hier einen der die ganze Zeit auf heisen Kohlen sitzt,
die Umbaubrocken hat er schon seit Anfang des Jahres im Regal liegen.
Der wird auch Augen machen wenn er jetzt ein anderen Stersatz braucht.

Also beim 70er ist 1,5 => 1 1/8


----------



## isartrails (16. Februar 2011)

Das wird noch 'ne unendliche Geschichte... 


Nofaith schrieb:


> ...Hope-Website: ...Für 1 1/8 Gabelschaftrohr bitte auch Reduzierkonus HS136 bestellen.





Climax_66 schrieb:


> Laut BA sind die Serien 30er erst im März lieferbar.
> Hab hier einen der die ganze Zeit auf heisen Kohlen sitzt,
> die Umbaubrocken hat er schon seit Anfang des Jahres im Regal liegen.
> Der wird auch Augen machen wenn er jetzt ein anderen Stersatz braucht.


Das ist es ja, man braucht gar keinen neuen Steuersatz, sondern lediglich einen REDUZIERKONUS !!!

Nochmal (nicht um Verwirrung zu stiften):
* der Rahmen hat ein konisches Steuerrohr.
* im Rahmen ist ein FSA Orbit Steuersatz für konische Gabelschaftrohre eingebaut. (Modell NO.57-1; die 1 steht für eine besondere Ausführung für gerade Gabelschäfte...)
* das Slayer 30 verwendet eine Gabel mit geradem Schaftrohr (was in Verbindung mit dem verwendeten Steuersatz nur funktioniert, weil ein Reduzierkonus schon drin ist!!!).

Will man nun eine neue Gabel mit konischem Schaftrohr einbauen, dann muss man nur den Reduzierkonus rausschmeissen (der klemmt eh auf der ausgetauschten Domain...) und man muss einen neuen Konus (für breite Lager) einbauen.
Den hat man aber nicht. 
Den muss man kaufen.

Dieser neue Konus von FSA ist theoretisch für wenige Euro als Ersatzteil nachbestellbar.
Theoretisch.
(Der Rest des Steuersatzes ist identisch mit dem im Slayer 70 und 50.)

Nun ein kleiner Exkurs zum Thema Servicewüste D und die nette Diskussion über Onlinehandel und Händler:
Ich schreibe an CENTURION, schildere mein Problem und frage, wo ich dieses Ersatzteil her bekomme.
Sie antworten mir (immerhin!), ich bräuchte einen komplett neuen Steuersatz (falsch!) und sie belieferten nur Händler und nennen mir einen.
Ich gehe zu dem Händler, schildere ihm das Problem, nenne ihm die Teilenummer und bitte ihn, den Konus zu bestellen.
Er fragt, ob ich mir sicher sei.
Ich antworte, zu 99 Prozent.
Er ruft bei CENTURION an, schildert den Fall, unterhält sich eine Viertelstunde mit dem Sachbearbeiter dort, erwähnt ihn mir gegenüber später als sehr zuvorkommend und hilfsbereit, mit dem endenden Ergebnis, dass dieser Konus nicht einzeln vorrätig sei und sie (SIE, wohlgemerkt Deutschland-Distributeur für FSA!) wegen eines einzelnen Konusrings keine Bestellung in Italien (Hauptsitz FSA) ausführen würden. 
Toll, nicht!? 

Wohlgemerkt: Mein Händler ist die Freundlichkeit, Liebenswürdigkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft in Person. 
Er hört sich wegen eines Pfennigartikels eine Viertelstunde mein Problem an, telefoniert mit dem Importeur, später mit mir, verdient nix an der Sache und muss am Ende mit zuckenden Schultern zugeben, dass er nichts für mich machen kann.
Dann empfiehlt er mir noch, im Internet zu suchen... 
Ich suche also ein wenig und finde prompt einen Online-Versender, der das Teil tatsächlich vorrätig hat, zu einem Preis von 5,39 EUR. 
Der ist allerdings im Ausland und daher betragen die Versandkosten leider 12,49 Euro, wovon auch im konkreten Fall keine Ausnahme gemacht werden kann. 
...


----------



## isartrails (17. Februar 2011)

Ich hab überhaupt keinen Plan, wie man die Mavic Adapterhülsen auf die Crossmax SX-Standardachse aufsteckt. 
Die Hülsen kamen ohne irgendeine Beschreibung.
Mein Händler ist genauso schlau wie ich...
Die 9mm-QR-Achse ist beidseitig verschraubt und gekontert.
Da kann man nix abziehen, von wegen Plug and Play.
Kenn mir jemand sagen, wo ich dazu eine Beschreibung herbekomme?
Grazie!


Climax_66 schrieb:


> isartrails schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Climax_66 schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Februar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich hab überhaupt keinen Plan, wie man die Mavic Adapterhülsen auf die Crossmax SX-Standardachse aufsteckt.
> Die Hülsen kamen ohne irgendeine Beschreibung.
> Mein Händler ist genauso schlau wie ich...
> Die 9mm-QR-Achse ist beidseitig verschraubt und gekontert.
> ...



9mm Achse?
12mm oder bin ich jetzt falsch.

Also die Teile




 hab ich auf die 2011er Crossmax SX im Plug and Play ausgetauscht.
Sprich vorhandene Hülse runter neue breitere drauf.
Ich musste einzig an den Hülsen mit Schleifpapier minimal was abnehmen das sie in den Hinterbau rein gingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Februar 2011)

@isartrails

dein händler soll den steuersatz bestellen den konus von da raus nehmen auf deine gabel kloppen un den steuersatz wieder zu mcg zurück schicken, einfaches ding! dann solln die sichn kopp machen.

was einzellbestellungen angeht, hätte ich als lieferant genauso reagiert schließlich bestellt man als händler auch eher ungern einzelne sachen außer der kunde zahlt den mindermengenzuschlag oder hat die gedult so lang zu warten bis mehrere teile beim lieferanten bestellt werden.


----------



## blaubaer (17. Februar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich hab überhaupt keinen Plan, wie man die Mavic Adapterhülsen auf die Crossmax SX-Standardachse aufsteckt.
> Die Hülsen kamen ohne irgendeine Beschreibung.
> Mein Händler ist genauso schlau wie ich...
> Die 9mm-QR-Achse ist beidseitig verschraubt und gekontert.
> ...



mit 9mm QR achse geht dies nicht !!  

die Adapter sind nur brauchbar wenn Du schon eine 12mm -135mm Achse hast.


----------



## isartrails (17. Februar 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> 9mm Achse?
> 12mm oder bin ich jetzt falsch.
> 
> Also die Teile
> ...





blaubaer schrieb:


> mit 9mm QR achse geht dies nicht !!
> 
> die Adapter sind nur brauchbar wenn Du schon eine 12mm -135mm Achse hast.


Hmmm, auf der Mavic Homepage hab ich das so verstanden, dass sich damit 9 mm-QR-Achsen in X12 umrüsten lassen.
Hat mir auch mein Händler so erklärt...
Von Haus aus hat doch überhaupt kein Mavic-Laufrad 12mm-135mm, oder...? (außer vieleicht dem DH-Deemax),
Schau auf die Homepage, da steht ausdrücklich, dass das für Crossmax SX ab Baujahr 2009 gehen soll.
Und die gab's meines Wissens nie als 12mm-135mm...
Bei meinem Laufrad sind keine Hülsen zum abziehen, die Lager sind beidseitig verschraubt und gekontert, wie das halt bei 9mm-QR-Achsen so üblich ist.


Nachtrag: Kuckst du hier...: _"Der Adapter für das X12 Steckachssystem von Syntace. Passend für die Mavic Laufräder Crossmax SX, Crossline, Deetracks und Deemax 09."_ 
- Die haben doch sicher nicht alle schon eine 12mm-Hohlachse, wie von blaubaer behauptet...


----------



## isartrails (17. Februar 2011)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> dein händler soll den steuersatz bestellen den konus von da raus nehmen auf deine gabel kloppen un den steuersatz wieder zu mcg zurück schicken, einfaches ding! dann solln die sichn kopp machen.


Schön, wenn's so einfach wäre.
Aber das geht schon deswegen nicht, weil das Entfernen des alten Konus von der ausgetauschten Gabel nur mit Arbeitsspuren am Material möglich ist.
Du hast das sicher schonmal versucht, und weißt, was ich meine... 
Aber deine Idee ist insofern gut, dass ich den benötigten Steuersatz kaufen könnte, den Konus verwenden und den neu gewonnen Steuersatz anschliessend wieder kaum gebraucht verkaufen könnte.


----------



## blaubaer (17. Februar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Kuckst du hier...: _"Der Adapter für das X12 Steckachssystem von Syntace. Passend für die Mavic Laufräder Crossmax SX, Crossline, Deetracks und Deemax 09."_
> - Die haben doch sicher nicht alle schon eine 12mm-Hohlachse, wie von blaubaer behauptet...


 
schau mal >> http://www.mavic.com/de/product/laufräder/MTB/laufräder/Crossmax-SX 

unter >> Features 


> NABEN
> Achs-Dimension (VR): 20 x 110 mm
> *Achs-Dimension (HR): 12 x 135 mm*
> 
> ...


----------



## isartrails (17. Februar 2011)

Okay, ich hab's gelöst bekommen.
Es ist fast so, wie Climax gemeint hat:
Auf der Bremssattelseite kann man die QR-Hülse mit ein wenig Kraft tatsächlich einfach abziehen.
Auf der Kassettenseite muss man dagegen eine Mutter aufdrehen, welche die Industrielager auf Sitz hält.
Wenn die Mutter weg ist, dann kann man auch auf dieser Seite die 9mm-Hülse abziehen.
Anschliessend steckt man links die neue X12/142-Hülse auf und schraubt rechts die neue Hülse ein.
Beim Zuschrauben muss man natürlich darauf achten, dass die Lager wieder spielfrei geklemmt werden!
Wenn man mal weiß, wie's geht, ist es wirklich ziemlich einfach... 

Mir halfen freundliche Mitarbeiter vom Online-Versender Bike-Discount auf die Sprünge:
_Guten Tag,
wir haben uns umfangreich mit dem Thema X12 Umbau befasst und festgestellt, daß Sie die richtigen Adapter bestellt haben. 
Wenn sie das Hinterrad, in Fahrtrichtung vor sich halten (re. Freilaufkörper/li. Bremsscheibenaufnahme), können Sie die rechte Kappe mit einem Naben oder Maulschlüssel öffnen und von der Nabenachse abdrehen. Dazu müssen Sie mit einem Nabenschlüssel auf der linken Seite gegenhalten. 
Die linke Kappe, lässt sich durch ziehen von der Achse abnehmen (deshalb befindet sich zur Arretierung innen ein Gummiring drin). 
Anschließend in umgekehrter Reihenfolge durch die von Ihnen bestellten Adapterkappen ersetzen. 
Bei Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung._

Echt super Service!

@blaubaer: Du hast insofern recht, dass die Achse tatsächlich eine 12mm-Hohlachse ist, was man aber nicht weiß und nicht sieht, solange die schwarzen QR-Hülsen drin sind. 
Diese sehen bei oberflächlichem Hinschauen exakt so aus, wie gekonterte 9mm-Achsabschlüsse.

 Sorry für die Konfusion, die ich verbreitet hab. 
Bin halt kein Lager-Experte. 
Kann ja mal passieren und werde hier einfach freundlich weiter mit Fragen nerven...


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Februar 2011)

Ah Sorry, ich war der Meinung das es klar ist das eine 12mm Achse vorhanden ist, da wir ja im 2011er Slayer Thread sind.

Wenn Du umrüsten willst hinten auf X12 müsstest Du aber auch noch die Ausfallenden umrüsten wenn von Haus aus kein X12 verbaut ist.
Die Adapterhülsen sind lediglich dafür da um die Einbaubreite von 135mm auf 142mm zu verbreitern.


----------



## luigi_ccnb (22. Februar 2011)

moin leute!

so, nun hab ich mein slayer soeben abgeholt und es steht hier bei mir im wozi... voll geil, kann´s kaum erwarten, damit los zu fahren 

gruß an alle slayer-fahrer  

und sorry, dass der besitzerstolz kurz mal raus musste!

bye

Luigi


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. Februar 2011)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> moin leute!
> 
> so, nun hab ich mein slayer soeben abgeholt und es steht hier bei mir im wozi... voll geil, kann´s kaum erwarten, damit los zu fahren
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß!

Bilder!?

MFG


----------



## luigi_ccnb (23. Februar 2011)

erstmal nur eins mit dem iphone, mache die tage noch eins mit der richtigen kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (23. Februar 2011)

Nice one


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2011)

danke hierfür Sw!tch !


Sw!tch schrieb:


>


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2011)

hier noch ein lustiger Onkel auf magic mushrooms ... mit seinem Slayer im Wald !
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/17-Questions-Wade-Simmons,5599/sspomer,2?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=addthis


----------



## sevens4 (23. Februar 2011)

So ich habe heute meinen Monarch abgeholt und der wir jetzt eingebaut. Entgegen der ersten Aussage vov RS passen die Bolzen und Büchsen 1 zu 1 und können so weiterverwendet werden.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. Februar 2011)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> erstmal nur eins mit dem iphone, mache die tage noch eins mit der richtigen kamera



Sehr schön!
Schon mal gewogen?


----------



## luigi_ccnb (23. Februar 2011)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Schon mal gewogen?



nur auf einer digitalpersonenwaage. die zeigt abzüglich meines gewichts 14,1 kg an. ich hab das bike in 20,5" gewählt.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (23. Februar 2011)

wie gross bist du denn?
stimmen die offiziellen geometrieangaben halbwegs? mitte innenlager bis sattelrohr oberkante +- 52cm bei 20.5"??

frage deswegen , weil ich erstens ich n bisl laenger geraten bin und zweitens die jungs bei giant zb. ne sehr liberale einstellung zu dem thema haben... mein 20" bock bringts s.o. gemessen auf irgendwelche 48 cm... 


wie ist denn hier im allgemeinen die meinung zum hinterbau?? gibt es jemanden, der unzufrieden ist?


----------



## Jako (24. Februar 2011)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> nur auf einer digitalpersonenwaage. die zeigt abzüglich meines gewichts 14,1 kg an. ich hab das bike in 20,5" gewählt.



....das mußt du nochmal auf einer anderen waage wiegen, in 20,5", mit dem sattel, pedalen und sonst auch keinen besonders leichten teilen schätze ich mindestens 15kg. 
aber egal, sieht top aus, besonders für ein 20,5" bike. viel spaß damit, gruß jako


----------



## luigi_ccnb (24. Februar 2011)

Hi,

das Maß von 52cm kommt quasi genau hin, also 1a.

Ich bin 1,93m und war zwischen 19 & 20,5 hin- und hergerissen. Hab mich dann für das größere entschieden. Auf der Testfahrt letztes Jahr bei bikeinfection in Barsinghausen standen ja alle (für mich wichtigen) Größen zur Verfügung, sodass die Entscheidung letztendlich doch leicht gefallen ist.

Ich war zu faul, meine Fischwaage aus der Gartenhütte zu holen, bei Gelegenheit hole ich das noch nach und wiege genau nach.






Und nun wird am Wochenende erstmal gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (24. Februar 2011)

14,1Kg kann ich mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen!
Aber cool wärs allemal  ...dann müßte ich ja schon wieder umdenken.


----------



## neikless (24. Februar 2011)

ja mach mal ! der slayer rockt !


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Februar 2011)

Na klar tut er das...hab ich doch von Anfang an gesagt


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Februar 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ja mach mal ! Der slayer rockt !



word


----------



## isartrails (24. Februar 2011)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> ...Ich war zu faul, meine Fischwaage aus der Gartenhütte zu holen,...


Du angelst Fische in DER Gewichtsklasse...?


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2011)

Da fällt mir doch gleich FETTES BROT(können diese augen lügen)ein:

"Du redest um den heißen Brei. Nein, ich rede von dem weißen Hai!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi_ccnb (24. Februar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du angelst Fische in DER Gewichtsklasse...?



Heyheyhey, im letzten Florida Urlaub war Hai-Angeln dran  Und mein  größter Karpfen hier in heimischen Gewässern hatte knapp 24 Pfund, mein Kumpel hatte sogar nen 34 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen aus der Weser gezogen 

Ich wiege die Tage das Slayer ganz genau, Infos folgen!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Februar 2011)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> Heyheyhey, im letzten Florida Urlaub war Hai-Angeln dran  Und mein  größter Karpfen hier in heimischen Gewässern hatte knapp 24 Pfund, mein Kumpel hatte sogar nen 34 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen aus der Weser gezogen
> 
> Ich wiege die Tage das Slayer ganz genau, Infos folgen!



Irgendwie muss ich bei dicken Karpfen und Weser an Ailton denken...


----------



## Jendo (25. Februar 2011)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ich bei dicken Karpfen und Weser an Ailton denken...


----------



## luigi_ccnb (25. Februar 2011)

So, meine Waage hat das Ergebnis bestätigt, 14,2 kg.

Und so eine Waage zeigt doch tendenziell zu viel an, oder 

Bis denn

Luigi


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Februar 2011)

BENI,kannst du deins bitte auch mal wiegen ... danke


----------



## numinisflo (25. Februar 2011)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ich bei dicken Karpfen und Weser an Ailton denken...



 Ich krieg mich nicht mehr...



Soulbrother schrieb:


> BENI,kannst du deins bitte auch mal wiegen ... danke



Welches Slayer kommt denn bei dir ins Haus Axel?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> BENI,kannst du deins bitte auch mal wiegen ... danke



Hab meine Waage erst Montag wieder im Haus. Und den Schwarzwälder Schlamm muss ich auch vorher loswerden D.h. ich werde das Gewicht nachreichen.

Und ich bestehe auf ein zweites N in Benni

MFG


----------



## isartrails (25. Februar 2011)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> So, meine Waage hat das Ergebnis bestätigt, 14,2 kg.
> 
> Und so eine Waage zeigt doch tendenziell zu viel an, oder



Kann ich nicht so recht glauben...
Meins (Slayer 30 in Größe small) hatte 15,7 kilo aus dem Karton (ohne Pedale) und wog damit ziemlich exakt 2 kilo mehr als das Slayer SXC 50 von 2007.
Hatte RM nicht ständig behauptet, das neue Slayer sei leichter geworden...? 
Glatte Marketinglüge!


----------



## Jendo (25. Februar 2011)

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen einzeln (mit oder ohne Dämpfer)?


----------



## sevens4 (25. Februar 2011)

Mir haben Sie gesagt das 70 er in M hätte ohne Pedale 12,8 Kg. Nun es waren dann 13.4 Kg ohne pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (25. Februar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hatte RM nicht ständig behauptet, das neue Slayer sei leichter geworden...?
> Glatte Marketinglüge!



da erkennt man doch deutliche unterschiede   



luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> So, meine Waage hat das Ergebnis bestätigt, 14,2 kg.





isartrails schrieb:


> Meins (Slayer 30 in Größe small) hatte 15,7 kilo aus dem Karton (ohne  Pedale)



wenn das so weiter geht, liegt ja das gewicht beim 70er bei 12.?kg 


was für ein CC alp Traum


----------



## sevens4 (25. Februar 2011)

Ja und der mir das gesagt hat am Testride in der Lenzerheide hat dafür eines auf das Dach gekriegt von der GL.


----------



## isartrails (28. Februar 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der Rahmen einzeln (mit oder ohne Dämpfer)?


Liest Du hier.... 3,5 kilo in M mit Originaldämpfer.


----------



## Jendo (28. Februar 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Liest Du hier.... 3,5 kilo in M mit Originaldämpfer.



Danke! Ich hatte gedacht das RM mal was leichteres baut...
Mein Switch SL Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer 3172g (Größe S mit Lagerschalen).


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> BENI,kannst du deins bitte auch mal wiegen ... danke



14,5kg

MFG


----------



## blaubaer (1. März 2011)

mal ein frage, hab jetzt schon div. Slayer mit Piggypack dämpfern gesehen, alle nach unten gedreht ? wiso ?? passt der piggypack nach oben gedreht nicht rein, steht er i`wo an ???


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2011)

Wegen dem Handling und der ungefederten Masse, dachte ich jedenfalls bisher.


----------



## isartrails (1. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mal ein frage, hab jetzt schon div. Slayer mit Piggypack dämpfern gesehen, alle nach unten gedreht ? wiso ?? passt der piggypack nach oben gedreht nicht rein, steht er i`wo an ???


Kannst Du englisch?
Die Antwort findest du hier...
Darfst halt nicht nur Bilder anschaun, musst auch den Text lesen... 


isartrails schrieb:


> Liest Du auch hier.... 3,5 kilo in M mit Originaldämpfer.


----------



## Soulbrother (1. März 2011)

@ Benni, thx! 


Für max. performance ...







...die Stütze könnte für mich allerdings gerne auch weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (1. März 2011)

mein english ist ziemlich mies  bildchen schauen geht einfacher 

Roco Air ist jetzt klar 

aber wiso bei einem Coil dämpfer ? 



neikless schrieb:


>


----------



## sevens4 (1. März 2011)

Ich habe ihn nicht umgekehrt eingebaut. Möchte den ganzen Saber ja so gut es geht von Dichtungen fernhalten. Der Monarch funzt übrigens prächtig im Slayer


----------



## neikless (1. März 2011)

*ach schade ist ja gar nicht deiner , oder ? *
sehr schön Souly jetzt sind wir bald zu dritt  freu mich schon auf den direkten Vergleich
ich nehm die Stütze wenn du sie nicht willst PN (was hast du gegen die stütze ? macht schon sinn wahrscheinlich wegen gewicht ?)

Dämpfer (coil) Drehung nach unten = tiefer schwerpunkt


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2011)

Was soll "für mehr Performance" bedeuten?

Neben der ungefederten Masse sehe ich noch 2 Vorteile:

1. Der Trennkolben wird besser geschmiert.
Von unten vom Hydrauliköl, von oben vom Schmieröl (sofern welches drin ist, sonst würde ich was nachfüllen)

2. Der Schwerpunkt liegt tiefer.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mal ein frage, hab jetzt schon div. Slayer mit Piggypack dämpfern gesehen, alle nach unten gedreht ? wiso ?? passt der piggypack nach oben gedreht nicht rein, steht er i`wo an ???



Er passt nicht anders rein. Das Ventil ist im Weg.

MFG


----------



## Soulbrother (1. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> *ach schade ist ja gar nicht deiner , oder ? * :lol:...nein,leider nicht!sehr schön Souly jetzt sind wir bald zu dritt  freu mich schon auf den direkten Vergleich
> ich nehm die Stütze wenn du sie nicht willst PN (was hast du gegen die stütze ? macht schon sinn wahrscheinlich wegen gewicht ?)
> 
> Dämpfer (coil) Drehung nach unten = tiefer schwerpunkt



Im allgemeinen habe ich nichts gegen diese Stützen.Wer so etwas benötigt,der soll sie sich halt reinstecken.

Nur für mich kommt sowas eben nicht in Frage!Ich hab da so einen gewissen Anspruch an mein fahrerrisches Können.Ich fahr seit 20 Jahren ohne sowas und hab es nie vermisst und auch so gut wie nie meine Stütze abgesenkt,hinzu kommt das Gewicht,ja...und die Optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2011)

Im Prinzip gebe ich dir Recht. (fahre ja noch länger als du mit dem Bike durch die Welt?)

Aber an meinem aktuellen SXC in 18" geht mir der Sattel leider nicht weit genung runter (mit DHX)
Gekauft habe ich mir noch keine solche Stütze, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken eine Fox zu nehmen.

Ginge der Sattel etwa 5- 7cm weiter runter, wäre das Thema schon erledigt.


----------



## bestmove (1. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... Nur für mich kommt sowas eben nicht in Frage!Ich hab da so einen gewissen Anspruch an mein fahrerrisches Können.Ich fahr seit 20 Jahren ohne sowas und hab es nie vermisst und auch so gut wie nie meine Stütze abgesenkt,hinzu kommt das Gewicht,ja...und die Optik.



Dann hätten wir ja auch beim Hardtail bleiben können  Ich war Anfangs auch skeptisch, schon wegen des Gewichts ... ABER der Nutzen überwiegt einfach! Da wo ich mir früher gesagt hab "ach für das kleine Stück halt ich doch nicht an und stell den Sattel runter". Mit der Verstellbaren geht das heute während der Fahrt RuckZuck und man bleibt im Flow. Diese Frage stellt sich gar nicht mehr ... es lebe der Fortschritt


----------



## sevens4 (1. März 2011)

Fahre auch schon länger Bike als Du aber ich würde die Verstellbare Sattelstütze nie mehr vermissen müssen. Gerade im High Speed bereich etwas vom besten.


----------



## Soulbrother (1. März 2011)

Wie gesagt...


Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wer so etwas benötigt,der soll sie sich halt reinstecken.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (1. März 2011)

gibts den rahmen denn auch einzeln??


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2011)

ja, für 2.500 Scheine


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. März 2011)

aber nur den schwarzen


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2011)

jep
wer kauft sowas?


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (1. März 2011)

ist der mit gold ausgegossen??


----------



## Soulbrother (1. März 2011)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> ist der mit gold ausgegossen??



Da mußt du mal beim neikless nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2011)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> ist der mit gold ausgegossen??



Würde das Gewicht erklären?


----------



## blaubaer (2. März 2011)

teurer als in der Schweiz


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2011)

irgendwie ein Witz, für ein blödes Taiwangeröhr.
Und wenn man das mit einem Komplettbike vergleicht..............


----------



## neikless (2. März 2011)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> ist der mit gold ausgegossen??



ja mit nazi-gold aus der schweiz 

hey souly du alter nostalgiker,
auf der einen seite erzahlst du uns von der guten alten zeit
und was man früher nicht brauchte brauch man heute auch nicht
(moderne fötz) 
auf der anderen seite predigst du hier die zukunft der bike suspension sei Luft ...
(die zukunft hat begonnen) 

am ende hast du aber recht, jedem das seine !

war den vario stützen lange zeit auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber 
vor allem wegen des gewichts aber das wird sicher noch besser
vielleicht mit "luft" die vorteile wiegen das gewicht auf ...
... ein mal dran gewöhnt will man nicht so einfach ohne ( ist wie ein breiter lenker) 
vor allem an rahmen wie dem slayer macht eine vario stütze sinn
da du eine normale stütze weder weit genug rein bekommst (für dh-freeride feeling) 
und wenn dann ist sie zu kurz, du bekommst die nicht weit genug raus 
um damit wirklich beides abdecken zu können wozu das slayer fähig ist ...
 flott bergauf und noch flotterer bergab ! alternativ wäre noch eine mech.tele.stütze.

abgesehen davon machen vario das biking an viele stellen sicherer, komfortabler und spaßiger !


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *Hier noch die Slayer UVP´s:*
> 30 Red: 2790,-
> 50 Anthracite: 3290,-
> 70 Anodized Black: 4490,-/ Rahmen: 2590,-



Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Wochen mal eine Nacht lang alle Einzelpreise für die Ausstattung vom Slayer30 zusammengesucht und dann versucht zu überschlagen wieviel man ca. für die ganzen Brocken bekommen könnte.

Wenn man das Glück hat und tatsächlich alles loswerden würde,könnte man wieder mit etwas Glück vielleicht *max.* 1000,- erzielen,ohne den Dämpfer mit zu verkaufen.

Bliebe also Rahmen/Dämpfer mit ca. 1790,- übrig...mit minderwertigerem Dämpfer gegenüber dem 70er Rahmen zu 2590,-


Nur mal so 


Niggi,ursprünglich hieß es zur Su-Geo aber auch das man beim Abfahren  viel leichter hinter den Sattel kommt (was ja auch logischerweise so ist)...was dann für MICH nochmal weniger Sinn macht,wo ich ja eh schon immer fast alles mit gleicher sattelhöhe fahre...ohne SU.


----------



## neikless (2. März 2011)

naja ich fahr das teil jetzt schon ne weile ... zuvor 2 jahre altitude mit SU soweit sind das eben meine erfahrungen .
ich will nicht in CCler style hinterm sattel über trails schleudern, da kommt
kein freeride feeling auf, schwerpunkt ist viel zu weit hinten und kein druck
auf dem VR , von bewegungsfreiheit kann dann auch keine rede mehr sein und
an airtime möcht ich in der position auch nicht denken !


----------



## blaubaer (2. März 2011)

...also ich geb meine Gravity Dropper auch nicht mehr her  
die fast 500g mehr gewicht nehm ich kauf...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2011)

ach, dem Slayer 30 hat man nur den RP2 spendiert?
Das ist eindeutig zu teuer!

Zum Fahren mit Sattel oben oder unten kann ich neikless uneigeschränkt Recht geben.
Sattel oben kann man mit Fahrtechnik nicht ausgleichen.
Da kommt kein Feeling auf, die Rader sind nicht richtig belastet.
Und das Wichtigste: Ich bekomme doch keinen ordentlichen Druck aufs kurvenäußere Pedal!


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ich will nicht in CCler style hinterm sattel über trails schleudern, da kommt
> kein freeride feeling auf, schwerpunkt ist viel zu weit hinten und kein druck
> auf dem VR , von bewegungsfreiheit kann dann auch keine rede mehr sein und
> an airtime möcht ich in der position auch nicht denken !



och naja,ich find so nen nostalgischen CC-style schon ganz cool ...






...und komm auch selbst bestens damit klar.




blaubaer schrieb:


> ...also ich geb meine Gravity Dropper auch nicht mehr her
> die fast 500g mehr gewicht nehm ich kauf...


Ist ja auch völlig ok 
 ...allerdings wundert es mich echt das dein Alti mit der Stütze,der vergleichsweise schweren 36 und der Rahmengröße nicht doch schwerer ist ...hehe,umso besser!



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sattel oben kann man mit Fahrtechnik nicht ausgleichen.
> Da kommt kein Feeling auf, die Rader sind nicht richtig belastet.
> Und das Wichtigste: Ich bekomme doch keinen ordentlichen Druck aufs kurvenäußere Pedal!



Wenn du das sagst 


Na gut,ok ich gebs zu,mir fehlt einfach die Kohle für so ein Trendteil...aber wenn ihr mich unbedingt bekehren wollt,ihr könnt mir gerne eine am 19.März zum B-day schenken...ich werde sie dann sogar ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...Na gut,ok ich gebs zu,mir fehlt einfach die Kohle für so ein Trendteil...aber wenn ihr mich unbedingt bekehren wollt,ihr könnt mir gerne eine am 19.März zum B-day schenken...ich werde sie dann sogar ausprobieren



Ich habe ja selbst noch keine solche Stütze, aber den Sattel mache ich runter wo eben geht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. März 2011)

mich hat so eine Stütze mittlerweile auch überzeugt.
Gerade weil es bei mir hier oben sehr viele kleiner Berge gibt, und somit immer wieder viele kleiner (geile) Abfahrten. Z.B. in den Harburger Bergen. Ja selbst meine Homerunde würde damit viel interessanter werden.

Ich wurde überzeugt als ich die ersten Touren mit meinem Bruder gemacht habe, nachdem er sich eine gekauft hat. 
Scheiß aufs Gewicht 

Auf der Esterberg-Tour bis zum Farchanter Trail würde ich sie auch net unbedingt brauchen. Da heißt es eh nur einmal Sattel runter 
Das sind so Ausnahmen


----------



## neikless (2. März 2011)

... naja prof.world.cup racing (whatever) ist ist auch nicht gerade mein maßstab
die jungs müssen eben auch in  jeder situation möglichst gut treten können
um max speed aus dem run zu holen, um bruchteile von secunden gut zu machen, daher
diese hohe sattelstellung, darum gehts mir nicht beim mountainbiking
 ... mir gehts nur um den spaß, daher sattel runter ... lets play !

das Slayer ist für mich ein FUN-Bike ... brauche daran keine Klickies trage auch keine
DH-Strampel Anzüge oder fahre mit ohne Handschuhe ... 
Trendteil ja oder nein eine Vario-Stütze kommt bei mir rein ...
beim reinen freeriding oder beim shutteln könnte man natürlich darauf verzichten
sowie beim touren ohne anspruchsvolles gelände und abfahren aber wer will das schon.

übrigens ist das ja ein TREK da klappt Sattelstütze ja eh automatisch weg


----------



## mohrstefan (2. März 2011)

Wenn ich mal darf#
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube        - Downhill 90 er Jahre[/nomedia]


----------



## 2o83 (2. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> übrigens ist das ja ein TREK da klappt Sattelstütze ja eh automatisch weg


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ... naja prof.world.cup racing (whatever) ist ist auch nicht gerade mein maßstab
> die jungs müssen eben auch in  jeder situation möglichst gut treten können
> um max speed aus dem run zu holen, um bruchteile von secunden gut zu machen, daher
> diese hohe sattelstellung, darum gehts mir nicht beim mountainbiking
> ... mir gehts nur um den spaß, daher sattel runter ... lets play !



Der Grund warum wir beim DH racing den Sattel so hoch haben,ist der das wir das Bike einfach wesentlich besser dirigieren können wenn sich dieser zwischen den Schenkeln und nicht unter den Knien befindet,das hat mit besser treten nix zu tun...macht auch keinen Unterschied was den Speed betrifft.
Getreten wird hier immer noch im Stehen,bzw. aus dem Wiegetritt...wenn man mal einen im Sitzen treten sieht,dann weil ihm die Kraft ausgegangen ist.



> das Slayer ist für mich ein FUN-Bike ... brauche daran keine Klickies trage auch keine
> DH-Strampel Anzüge oder fahre mit ohne Handschuhe ...
> Trendteil ja oder nein eine Vario-Stütze kommt bei mir rein ...
> beim reinen freeriding oder beim shutteln könnte man natürlich darauf verzichten
> ...



Eigentlich gings bei dem Bild auch nur darum dir mal zu zeigen das man sehr gut bei hohem Sattel und entsprechender Fahrtechnik auf diese Absenkstützen verzichten kann und deine Behauptungen dazu... 

"CCler style hinterm sattel über trails schleudern, da kommt
kein freeride feeling auf, schwerpunkt ist viel zu weit hinten und kein druck
auf dem VR , von bewegungsfreiheit kann dann auch keine rede mehr sein und an airtime möcht ich in der position auch nicht denken !"

...nicht zutreffend sind. 

Für mich ist der Slayer ebenfalls genauso ein Funbike wie bisher alle vorherigen AM-Rocky´s mit denen ich auch schon immer alles auf einer Sattelhöhe gefahren bin.Und deshalb kommt bei mir eben keine rein!

Für rein FR/DH nehm ich ein anderes Bike und fahre im Park oder auf gebauten Strecken ...also auch keine Vario nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (2. März 2011)

*beratungsresistent - dickköpfig, stur, eigensinnig und dumm in einer einzigartigen Mischung.*

Quelle : DUDEN

für "dumm" halte ich dich nicht, einzigartig und eine gelungene Mischung bist du allemal !

  frotzeler over & out !


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2011)

*Reich an Erfahrung!*









RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gekauft habe ich mir noch keine solche Stütze, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken eine Fox zu nehmen.



Von FOX gibts sowas? Seit wann,wo? ...oder meintest du die RockShox?!


----------



## isartrails (3. März 2011)

Vorneweg: Ich hab so eine absenkbare Sattelstütze an meinem SXC und ja, ich find sie praktisch.
Ich hab's an anderer Stelle schonmal geschrieben:
Ich find sie ungefähr so praktisch wie eine elektronische Einparkhilfe am Auto, also sehr bequem.
Wer fahren kann, kommt aber auch ohne in die Parklücke...


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *.......Von FOX gibts sowas? Seit wann,wo? ...oder meintest du die RockShox?!*


*

Doch, ich meinte FOX.

Noch ist das Ding nicht auf dem Markt.
Sie soll DOSS heißen und mit Luft funktionieren, google mal.
Könnte ab Sommer erhältlich sein, nix genaues weiß man noch nicht.*


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Vorneweg: Ich hab so eine absenkbare Sattelstütze an meinem SXC und ja, ich find sie praktisch.
> Ich hab's an anderer Stelle schonmal geschrieben:
> Ich find sie ungefähr so praktisch wie eine elektronische Einparkhilfe am Auto, also sehr bequem.
> Wer fahren kann, kommt aber auch ohne in die Parklücke...



Aber mit Sattel oben kann man nicht richtig fahren!
Auch die beste Fahrtechnik überlistet die Physik nicht.
Mit Sattel unten geht es einfach besser.


----------



## neikless (3. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *Reich an Erfahrung!*






*Nichts auf der Welt ist so gerecht verteilt wie der Verstand Denn jedermann ist überzeugt, daß er genug davon haben .
*








 ... immer einmal mehr als wie DU !


----------



## bestmove (3. März 2011)

Köstliche Morgenlektüre, danke Jungs  Wie gesagt ich hab auch eine stecken auf Grund der genannten Vorzüge 
Hier nochwas zur FOX D.O.S.S.


----------



## isartrails (3. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber mit Sattel oben kann man nicht richtig fahren!


Das ist eine ziemlich mutige Behauptung.
Ich kann dir versichern: man kann!
Nochmal: nichts gegen die Praktikabilität von versenkbaren Sattelstützen (ich verwende sie ja selbst an einem Bike), aber wer *gut fahren kann* - und ich kenne einige, die mir das immer wieder vorleben - der braucht sowas nicht im Entferntesten. 
Glaub's einfach, oder lass dich überzeugen, oder lass es einfach. 


> Auch die beste Fahrtechnik überlistet die Physik nicht.


Dieses Argument steht jetzt für mich in überhaupt keinem Zusammenhang zur aufgestellten Behauptung. 
Ob man mit Fahrtechnik die Physik überlisten kann, stand nie zur Debatte und wurde auch nirgendwo von irgendjemand behauptet.

Nur mal so als Denkanstoß: Ich bin selbst letzten Sommer wieder als Teilnehmer einer geführten Mehrtagestour durch Graubünden Zeuge davon geworden, wie ein Guide, Mittvierziger, den die meisten hier als Retro-Old-styled Typen bezeichnen würden, mit einem ungefederten (!) Stahlbike die schwersten Passagen bergauf und bergab komplett durchfuhr, *weil er es halt konnte*, während alle seine Teilnehmer mit den hochgezüchtetsten Bikes der letzten Generation und Federwegen von 160 mm an beiden Achsen regelmäßig abstiegen, weil sie es halt nicht so gut konnten.
Darunter auch Transalp Challenge Finisher, Crocodile Trophy, Cape Epic und was weiß ich noch für Teilnehmer. Das Fahrniveau in der Gruppe war insegesamt sehr hoch, aber was der Guide auf seinem 90er-Jahre Stahlross anstellte (okay, er hatte Scheibenbremsen...), war von einer völlig anderen Dimension.
Ich bleibe also aufgrund eigener Erfahrung dabei: Wer fahren kann, braucht den Schnickschnack nicht!
Und das hat definitiv nichts mit Physik zu tun, sondern mit Können...


----------



## isartrails (3. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> *Nichts auf der Welt ist so gerecht verteilt wie der Verstand Denn jedermann ist überzeugt, daß er genug davon haben .
> *


Bitte richtig zitieren! 
Da fehlt die Fußnote.
Oder du musst sofort deinen Bikertitel zurückgeben und wirst mit Schreibverbot belegt...


----------



## neikless (3. März 2011)

... ich trete einfach zurück ... und werde dann kanzler bundes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (3. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> ... Nochmal: nichts gegen die Praktikabilität von versenkbaren Sattelstützen (ich verwende sie ja selbst an einem Bike), aber wer *gut fahren kann* - und ich kenne einige, die mir das immer wieder vorleben - der braucht sowas nicht im Entferntesten.



Wie du schon sagst, es ist einfach praktischer und wesentlich komfortabler!!
Vielleicht wolltest du uns aber auch nur suggerieren das alle die eine Verstellbare haben nicht fahren können.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. März 2011)

Gewitter?


----------



## neikless (3. März 2011)

wo ?


----------



## numinisflo (3. März 2011)

Bei all der Diskussion und den dazugehörigen relativ fest(gefahrenen) Meinungen bin ich wohl ein absolutes Phänomen: Ich kann NICHT fahren und brauche KEINE absenkbare Stütze? Inwiefern ist dies jetzt mit den verschiedenen Meinungen kompatibel?


----------



## mohrstefan (3. März 2011)

Gewitter !!


----------



## neikless (3. März 2011)

flo dann bist du hier genau richtig eine eigene Meinung brauchst du hier auch nicht 
einfach drauf los tippen ... ja so langsam sollten wir zum Thema zurückfinden !


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2011)

Thema?


----------



## isartrails (3. März 2011)

Hast Du da eine 1 1/8 Zoll-Schaft-Talas eingebaut?
Dem Wandverputz solltest Du aber auch mal ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit widmen.
Nicht nur deinen Bikes... 


neikless schrieb:


>


----------



## neikless (3. März 2011)

das ist NICHT meins ... nur ein Bild um wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen ...
... das ist meins ...




glaubt ihr dem Slayer würde auch eine 180er (36) Fox noch gut stehen, ich denke ja !
allerdings ob ich die für meinen einsatzzweck brauche, komme mit der 160er eigentlich gut klar !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (3. März 2011)

Mach mal lieber Zocchi Air rein 

Aber schön ist es auf jeden Fall!



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Doch, ich meinte FOX.
> 
> Noch ist das Ding nicht auf dem Markt.
> Sie soll DOSS heißen und mit Luft funktionieren, google mal.
> Könnte ab Sommer erhältlich sein, nix genaues weiß man noch nicht.





bestmove schrieb:


> Hier nochwas zur FOX D.O.S.S.



Danke,die wird dann wohl ihr großes Coming Out beim SeaOtter Festival im nächsten Monat haben.


----------



## neikless (3. März 2011)

also das wäre ein möglicher nachfolger für meine KS !
hoffe mal wird es auch ohne remote geben ... zur not auch mit, man wird ja immer fauler  (älter)


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> also das wäre ein möglicher nachfolger für meine KS !
> hoffe mal wird es auch ohne remote geben ... zur not auch mit, man wird ja immer fauler  (älter)



Zumindest hat sie schon mal einen Seilzug als Remote auf den Fotos.
Da besteht ja mal eine Möglichkeit, dass es sie auch ohne Remote gibt.
Ich würde mir auch lieber immer zwischen die Beine greifen.


----------



## neikless (3. März 2011)

Michael Jackson Gedächtnis Griff


----------



## Climax_66 (4. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> das ist NICHT meins ... nur ein Bild um wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen ...
> ... das ist meins ...
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Dealer hatte schon die 180er Einbaufertig da liegen hat Sie aber wieder umgetauscht in 160, da von Bike Aktion die Info kam
das er es vergessen kann, haben Sie schon ausprobiert.


----------



## blaubaer (4. März 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> da von Bike Aktion die Info kam
> das er es vergessen kann, haben Sie schon ausprobiert.




die wollte vermutlich dass nur wegen Garantietechnischen gründen !?

oder wiso soll die 180er sonst da nicht rein passen ? Lenkwinkel ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> glaubt ihr dem Slayer würde auch eine 180er (36) Fox noch gut stehen, ich denke ja !
> allerdings ob ich die für meinen einsatzzweck brauche, komme mit der 160er eigentlich gut klar !?



Steck sie doch einfach mal rein,zumal du ja eine da hast...interressieren würde es mich auch! 

Das Spielchen hab ich vorhin ebenfalls mit 150er und 160er 36 mit dem Alti gemacht.160er ist allerdings in dem Fall Käse ...war eh klar.


----------



## sevens4 (4. März 2011)

Weiss jemand ob die Marzocchi 55 kürzer ist in der Einbauhöhe als die Fox 36?
Bin mir nicht sicher ob die angegeben Einbaumasse richtig sind. Teilweise messen die Hersteller ja sehr fantasievoll.


----------



## neikless (4. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Das Spielchen hab ich ... gemacht... ist allerdings in dem Fall Käse ...war eh klar.



wie so vieles was du machst und von dir lässt 

werde es bei gelegenheit testen wobei ich wenig bedarf für mehr
federweg an der front am Slayer sehen ... vielleicht ja am woe !


----------



## isartrails (5. März 2011)

Momentaner Umbaustand, ca. 1,8 kilo eingespart durch folgende Umbaumaßnahmen:
* Laufradsatz Mavic Crossmax SX mit Nobby Nic Tubeless
* XTR Cassette
* Syncros Carbon CF Bulk Low Rizer
* Ritchey True Grips Schaumstoff
* Fox Talas R tapered
* Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS wet black
* Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP Trans Am

Gewichtszunahme durch
- Pedale Time Attac Z1
- Schlauch als Kettenstrebenschutz

Am schwierigsten war es, einen neuen Gabelkonus für Tapered-Gabeln zu finden. Ich musste mir einen neuen Steuersatz kaufen, obwohl ich nur den Konus gebraucht hätte...
Was mir noch nicht so sehr taugt: original Vorbau zu kurz (60 mm), Lenker zu breit (685 mm), A-Head-Kappe (Mercedes-Stern) einfach nur lächerlich. Meine Kumpels meinten, das sei ein Aschenbecher... 
Mit Zeit und Geld werd ich auch noch Schaltwerk und Kurbeln tauschen.
Dann dürfte von der Originalausstattung nicht mehr viel übrig sein.


----------



## neikless (5. März 2011)

1.8 kg leichter ? was wiegt es denn jetzt ? oder war es zuvor so schwer ?
die Lauräder gefallen mir allgemein wenig reifen naja scheint eher in die
touring richtung zu gehn dann passt es dir sicher , sieht gut aus !
Vorbau länger als 70 mm wäre mir definitiv zu lang,
habe einen 50mm 0° und 760mm 1" riser bar für mich das traum cockpit !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2011)

wow 760er? Das habe ich nicht mal im Big Bike!
Momentan habe ich im New Slayer ein 680er. Ich glaube ich wechsel bald auf mx. 710er

schönes Bike


----------



## Climax_66 (5. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> die wollte vermutlich dass nur wegen Garantietechnischen gründen !?
> 
> oder wiso soll die 180er sonst da nicht rein passen ? Lenkwinkel ??



Rein geht die 180er das ist kein Problem,
mit vergessen war die Geometrie und das Fahrfeeling damit gemeint.
Garantie Gründe interessiert doch kein.


----------



## blaubaer (5. März 2011)

so schlimm kann die geo ja gar nicht sein. 
gibt ja andere hersteller die ihre rahmen ja mit diversen gabeln anbieten/freigeben.

so 2cm FW mehr sind glaub 1° flacherer Lenkwinkel ?! = 65.5° beim Slayer 

schlau wäre natürlich eine 180er Talas, bergauf abgesenkt und in der Abfahrt kann immer genug FW brauchen...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. März 2011)

mir passen die 711mm des Haven perfekt. 

@isartrails: Seh ich falsch oder hat das Oberrohr Deines Slayers keinen Knick (vor dem Sattelrohr) 
Aber trotzdem ein schönes Rad!

MFG


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2011)

ich habe schlecht vorbereitet und keine neuen Züge und Zughüllen besorgt. Somit erst mal ohne Schaltzüge. 
Und momentan noch mit dem original Dämpfer.
14,04 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (6. März 2011)

...deinem Rücken gehts wohl besser 

Aber leg doch mal noch die vordere Bremsleitung innen am Tauchrohr vorbei 

So eine schicke,leichte XTR Kurbel ist echt ne Überlegung wert...hmm


----------



## numinisflo (6. März 2011)

Das könnte echt ein richtig schönes Slayer werden. Ein kurzer Vergleichsbericht zu deinem Slayer Cult wäre sicher ganz interessant, z. B. Rahmengewicht der beiden Rahmen, Performance usw.  
Bin ja auch am überlegen ob da ein neues Gefährt her muss und wenn ja - welches? Leider habe ich es immer noch nicht fertiggebracht mir das Slayer endlich mal live anzusehen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2011)

ne Bremsleitung vorne bleibt so, so haut sie nirgens gegen.
Rücken? Naja weiß noch nicht. Das Bike ist quasi die Motivation das es immer besser geht 

Das New Slayer könnte ich jetzt wiegen. Rahmengewicht des Slayer 2011 weiß ich nicht. Ein kleiner Rollout über den Hof hat ergeben das es deutlich steifer ist am Hinterbau und am Steuerrohr. Hinterbau funktioniert 1a und nichts haut irgendwo gegen  

Rein optisch finde ich das New Slayer von der Rahmenform her besser. Aber was solls....

Ach das New Slayer hat in der letzten Aufbaustufe mit DHX 5 und Titanfeder 15,4 kg gewogen


----------



## neikless (6. März 2011)

sehr schön niko ... die neuen bikes sind echt verdammt steif
ist mir auch schon beim altitude positiv aufgefallen ! play hard or go home !


----------



## Roughneck (6. März 2011)

@ Mr. Freeride: Hast du Fotos der Antriebsseite? Welche XTR-Kurbel-Version ist es denn geworden? 2x10, 3x10?


----------



## Sw!tch (6. März 2011)

sack
Woher haste den Rahmen? Hast du für die Nabe die Adapter gekauft oder ist es ne ganz neue?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2011)

@ Roughneck
ich habe so gut wie alles vom New Slayer. Es sind 3x9.

@ Sw!tch
vom lieben Herrn Kimmerle. Ja ich habe das Umrüstkit für die Hope gleich mitgekauft. Neu ist nur der Hope Steuersatz und der Umwerfer (musste ja auch)


----------



## isartrails (7. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Mr.Freeride schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... Rahmengewicht des Slayer 2011 weiß ich nicht.
> ...





isartrails schrieb:


> neikless schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1.8 kg leichter ? was wiegt es denn jetzt ? oder war es zuvor so schwer ?
> ...


Mess- und Rechenfehler gemacht! 
Gewicht neu aus dem Karton: 15,32 kg
Gewicht nach Umbau: 13,80 kg
Ersparnis: - 1,52 kg.
Fast 1 kilo allein durch die Laufräder.







neikless schrieb:


> ...die *Lauräder* gefallen mir allgemein wenig reifen naja scheint eher in die
> touring richtung zu gehn dann passt es dir sicher , sieht gut aus !
> *Vorbau* länger als 70 mm wäre mir definitiv zu lang,
> habe einen 50mm 0° und 760mm 1" *riser bar* für mich das traum cockpit !





TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> mir passen die 711mm des Haven perfekt.
> @isartrails: Seh ich falsch oder hat das Oberrohr Deines Slayers keinen Knick (vor dem Sattelrohr)


Rahmenform: In Größe S hat es keinen Knick.
Laufräder: Touring Richtung? Weiß nicht, was du darunter verstehst... Wenn Du mit Touring auch Enduro meinst, dann, ja!
Lenker: Bin kein Freund von breiten Lenkern, zumal ich mit 1,69 m Körpergröße auch nicht die Statur eines kanadischen Holzfällers besitze.  Auch sind meine Arme nicht so lang wie die eines Schimpansen.
Sprich: der Lenker muss zu meiner Schulterbreite und Armlänge passen und die ist nunmal eher unterdurchschnittlich. 
Zweitens, das Handling breiter Lenker will mir gar nicht gefallen: erinnert mich an Trucker-Fahren und die Enden hauen öftermal wo gegen. 
Vorbau: Der kurze Vorbau lässt das Vorderrad vor allem im Uphill sehr unruhig werden. Im SXC mit 85 mm läuft das Rad absolut ruhig und spurtreu. 
Der 60er im neuen lässt das VR tanzen und es ist deutlich schwerer, die Fahrlinie zu halten.
Zugegeben: das Ganze ist sicher auch gewohnheitsabhängig.
Ich komme mit Lenkerbreiten um 650 mm ganz gut klar und empfinde das als sicherer als breite Lenker. Momentan hat der Lenker 685 mm, aber ich könnte davon bestimmt noch 3 cm wegnehmen...
Die Vorbaulänge muss meinem Empfinden nach genau auf den Fahrertyp austariert sein. Mir ist 60 definitiv zu kurz. D.h. nicht, dass ich 100 für richtig halte. Die richtige Länge muss ich halt durch probieren rausbekommen. 
Am SXC hat sich für mich 85 mm als optimal erwiesen...


Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ... Bremsleitung vorne bleibt so, so haut sie nirgens gegen.


Hab schon oft gehört, dass die Bremsleitung *innen* verlaufen soll aber noch nie ein vernünftiges Argument dafür... 


neikless schrieb:


> Mr.Freeride schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Ein kleiner Rollout über den Hof hat ergeben das es *deutlich steifer ist am Hinterbau und am Steuerrohr*. Hinterbau funktioniert 1a und nichts haut irgendwo gegen
> ...


Wollt ihr ernsthaft glauben machen, ihr könntet unterschiedliche Rahmensteifigkeiten durch Fahren mit Popometer erfühlen?
Oder meint ihr vielleicht doch eher die unterschiedliche *Federungscharakteristik* der Rahmen?
Da besteht in der Tat zwischen SXC und 2011 ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht...
...wobei ich mich nach erst einer ausgiebigen Testfahrt noch nicht darauf festlegen möchte, was ich besser finde...


----------



## blaubaer (7. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wollt ihr ernsthaft glauben machen, ihr könntet unterschiedliche Rahmensteifigkeiten durch Fahren mit Popometer erfühlen?


 
doch dass fühlt man 

den steifsten rahmen den ich gefahren bin, war der Ellsworth Moment. 

altitude ist dagegen mittelmass. 
aber immer noch nicht so sehr soft wie ein Intense Uzzi, jener hinterbau war vergleichsweise zu fahren, wie wenn ein warmes messer durch butter geht.

aufs Slayer bin ich schon gespannt im vergleich zum altitude...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (7. März 2011)

... intense sind ja bekannt als "wet noodle"
und ja man spürt den unterschied deutlich !
habe für mich die Erfahrung gemacht das mit steifere Rahmen/Hinterbauten mehr zusagen.


----------



## sevens4 (7. März 2011)

Also der Unterschied SXC zum neuen Slayer ist von der Federung sicher für jeden gut spürbar. Das SXC sackt ja ab der Mitte stark weg. Ich habe jetzt den Monarch plus schon 2 wochen im Test und muss sagen ist schon erstaunlich, der Dämpfer muss auch bei längeren uphills nicht mehr angerührt werden. Ist absolut Top. Jetzt muss nur noch die Gabel optimiert werden. Evt. tausche ich auf Stahl, habe langsam das ewig Luft anpassen satt.


----------



## neikless (7. März 2011)

ich mach an meinem coil nichts 
einmal das passende setup und fertig
egal ob up oder downhill 

wenn ich oben ankomme, mach ich die stütze runter und ab gehts, alles bereit !


----------



## Climax_66 (7. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hab schon oft gehört, dass die Bremsleitung *innen* verlaufen soll aber noch nie ein vernünftiges Argument dafür...



Kann ich Dir eins nennen, wenn beim Sturz der Bock blöd fällt ist die Leitung hin und die Bremse fällt aus, nicht lustig wenn man noch 2000hm runter muss oder besser gesagt will.
Ein Kratzer in der Gabel kann man verkraften und wenn Sie vorher schon gut getapt ist passiert gar nichts.

...die Steifigkeit fühlt man auf jeden Fall, setz Dich mal auf ein Citybike und rumpel mal ein Bordstein runter.

Mit dem Vorbau geb ich Dir vollkommen Recht weil der Vorbau auf den persönlichen Fahrstiel wirkt.
Schumi sein Benz ist auch ganz anders abgestimmt als dem Roßberg seiner, man muss sich wohl fühlen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wollt ihr ernsthaft glauben machen, ihr könntet unterschiedliche Rahmensteifigkeiten durch Fahren mit Popometer erfühlen?



jup, alleine schon wenn du im stand ein wenig da Pushen anfängst merkst du es sofort am Steuerrohr. Und wenn du z.b. nur minimal das Hinterrad an die Seite versetzt merkst du es hinten auch sofort.

jetzt komplett mit Schaltzügen wiegt meins in 19 Zoll 14,1 kg.
Das bleibt aber nicht. Es wird noch etwas nach oben gehen


----------



## sevens4 (7. März 2011)

Am liebsten würde ich die aktuelle Fox auf Van umbauen. Sollte eigentlich machbar sein, nur werden die soviel abkassieren dafür, dass ich gleich eine neue kaufen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (7. März 2011)

Die Gewichtsangaben vom Slayer mutieren ja auch zum Kaufargument ... schön, schön macht nur weiter so


----------



## isartrails (8. März 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> ... der Unterschied SXC zum neuen Slayer ist von der Federung sicher für jeden gut spürbar.
> Das SXC sackt ja ab der Mitte stark weg.


Was die Federung anbelangt, gebe ich dir recht.
Das "Wegsacken" habe ich geliebt... bin noch nie zuvor ein Bike mit soviel "Komfort" gefahren.
Ich weiß nicht, ob's nur mein Eindruck ist und es ist sicher total subjektiv: das SXC fühlte sich bergab im groben Gelände total "fluffig" und "plüschig" an. 
Egal, wo man runterrumpelte, das Heck (RP23) packte die Schläge und Stufen in "Watte" und man hatte das Gefühl, als versinke man in einem Schaumstoffbecken. 
Erinnerte mich vage an das Gefühl auf der Rückbank des Citroen DS meiner Eltern in den 70ern, wo die hydraulische Federung auch alles wegschluckte.
Ich habe dieses Federungsverhalten des SXC sehr geschätzt, weil es Fahrfehler verzeiht und mir sehr bald Mut machte, schwerere Passagen auszuprobieren. Der Federweg fühlte sich außerdem nach deutlich mehr (als 152 mm) an. 
Die 165 mm des Slayer 2011 arbeiten hingegen so straff, dass man das Gefühl hat, hier stünden deutlich weniger Millimeter Federweg zur Verfügung. Außerdem bekommt man deutlich mehr "Rückmeldung" vom Gelände.
Ob dieser Unterschied nun "besser" oder "schlechter" ist - darüber möchte ich mir noch kein abschließendes Urteil erlauben. 
Ich denke, auch das hängt von den subjektiven Vorlieben eines Fahrers ab (so wie Lenkerbreite und Vorbaulänge). 
Auf dem SXC fühle ich mich derzeit (noch) sicherer...


----------



## blaubaer (8. März 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> ... schön, schön macht nur weiter so




als ich heute meins aus dem karton holte, fühlte es sich schön leicht an, ohne Vorderrad


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> als ich heute meins aus dem karton holte, fühlte es sich schön leicht an, ohne Vorderrad



das geht ja hier Schlag auf Schlag
Welches ist es geworden?

MFG


----------



## bestmove (8. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> als ich heute meins aus dem karton holte, fühlte es sich schön leicht an, ohne Vorderrad



Cool, Glückwunsch  das geht aber ab hier ... scheiß auf die Finanzkrise


----------



## Soulbrother (8. März 2011)

Jaja,wie sie sie alle nach und nach doch ihre Meinung zum "New² Slayer" ändern   ...find ich gut 



blaubaer schrieb:


> als ich heute meins aus dem karton holte, fühlte es sich schön leicht an, ohne Vorderrad



Glückwunsch Marco! Altiersatz oder als Ergänzung?


----------



## blaubaer (8. März 2011)

danke, das 50er ist wirklich genial, farblich  , hab ja nur das 70er an Eurobike gesehen.

das Slayer ist ergänzung und spassbike, alti bleibt, wird noch etwas leichter gemacht, für die ganz langen touren.


----------



## Climax_66 (8. März 2011)

Testbericht Slayer 70 2011!
Zum Download.


http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/...tberichte-des-slayer-70-2011-jetzt-lesen.html


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2011)

Rahmen Gewicht: Slayer 50 in Grösse 19"

Ohne Dämpfer 
Ohne Sattelschnellspanner 

inkl. 142 x 12mm Achse 
inkl. mit Lagerschalen Oben und Unten 
(war zu faul die extra auszuschlagen)

= 3252g


falls es jemanden interessiert 


jetzt beginnt der neuaufbau ...


----------



## bestmove (9. März 2011)

der Barcode Aufkleber muß noch ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (9. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Rahmen Gewicht: Slayer 50 in Grösse 19"


Wie bist du an den Rahmen gekommen?
Ich dachte, nur das 70er wird als Frame-only verkauft...

Falls es jemanden interessiert, für Schnellentschlossene:
Auf Ebay-Frankreich verkauft jemand einen neuen Slayer 50-Rahmen in Größe 18" incl. RP23 und Steuersatz für den Spottpreis von 1590 Euro...
(...und als Komplettrad für ..., das darf man gar nicht öffentlich schreiben...)
Würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen!
Habe selbst bei dem Anbieter einen fabrikneue Talas 32 150 gekauft und hatte sie 5 Tage später.

_Edit: wer's nicht findet, dem sende ich den Link per PN_


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> der Barcode Aufkleber muß noch ab


 
ich weiss, hab ihn erst auf dem foto entdeckt 



isartrails schrieb:


> Wie bist du an den Rahmen gekommen?
> Ich dachte, nur das 70er wird als Frame-only verkauft...


 
gibt es ja auch, hab das 50er als komplett gekauft  

schaltung und bremsen werden verkauft, und vereinzelt andere parts verbaut (siehe Bastelfred). 
zudem hat mich die erfahrung gelehrt dass die kanadier recht sparsam mit fett umgehen, deshalb auch der neuaufbau


----------



## sevens4 (9. März 2011)

Kanadier )
Eher die kleinen gelben männchen.
Meines hat der Mech auch komplett zerlegt, da war echt so gut wie kein Fett.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2011)

Egal ob Kanadier oder Chikanese.
Mein SXC war auch sogut wie trocken.
Vor allem die Lager.


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2011)

was ich echt auch schlimm finde wie diverses angezogen wird.

z.b. 
-die linke innenlagerschale war regelrecht lose  da wär ein knirschen vorprogramiert gewesen
-dieser verbaute Taco/Kettenführung kostet mich einen neuen Inbus 
-die Torx schrauben am Vorderen Rad der bremsscheibe, kosteten mich 2 torx einsätze (einfach abgebrochen) zum glück blieben die torxschrauben ganz.


und jetzt speziel zum Slayer, diese Aheadkappe ist ja sowas zum:kotz:, ein tiefer griff ins klo.
da wäre ein Deckel mit schönem RM logo oder Schriftzug besser angebracht gewesen


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2011)

Du machst mir Mut.................


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (9. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Egal ob Kanadier oder Chikanese.
> ....



wenn die kanadier genauso arbeiten wie die amis hier, dann wundert mich gar nix*! 

*) ausser die obskure sympathie zu us-amerikanischen produkten, die in deutschland manchmal herrscht...


----------



## Climax_66 (9. März 2011)

Stimmt da geb ich euch Recht mein Tretlager hatte nach 20 km
Geräuche gemacht eine Lagerschale war verkanntet rein gebaut worden, hab gleich die goldenen DH Lager rein gemacht.


----------



## neikless (9. März 2011)

die RF Lager taugen gar nix ! 
das goldene war nach 2 (feuchten) tagen in finale ligure einfach nur FEST, Rost ... Müll !
wenn man die staubkappe abmacht und gut fettet halten sie etwas länger
allgemein ist man aber gut beraten diese bei gelegenheit zu tauschen
habe bisher mit hope lagern gute erfahrung gemacht oder eben acros chris king usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (9. März 2011)

Die goldenen gabs für Low vom Dealer dafür kann man Sie mal nutzen,
aber stimmt die Trikots von RF sind OK die Lager eher nicht.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> was ich echt auch schlimm finde wie diverses angezogen wird.
> 
> z.b.
> -die linke innenlagerschale war regelrecht lose  da wär ein knirschen vorprogramiert gewesen
> ...



Da bin ich ja froh, dass mein Bike vorher beim Frank war 
Hast Du das Komplettrad vorher mal gewogen?

MFG


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2011)

meins war nie richtig komplett, 
wenn dann hätt ich es samt karton wiegen müssen


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> die RF Lager taugen gar nix !
> das goldene war nach 2 (feuchten) tagen in finale ligure einfach nur FEST, Rost ... Müll !
> wenn man die staubkappe abmacht und gut fettet halten sie etwas länger
> allgemein ist man aber gut beraten diese bei gelegenheit zu tauschen
> habe bisher mit hope lagern gute erfahrung gemacht oder eben acros chris king usw



Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren Acros Edelstahlager.
2- 3x im Jahr nehme ich die Staubkappen ab und fette nach.
Bisher laufen sie sauber.

RaceFace war Kacke.
Die haben keinen Kugelkäfig.
Da rosten die Kugeln noch schneller aneinander fest.
Außerdem reiben die Kugeln immer aneinander!


----------



## neikless (10. März 2011)

@ blaubaer man sollte denken das ihr in der schweiz gutes werkzeug habt 
versuch es mal bei würth da bricht nix ab ...


----------



## Jako (10. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> die RF Lager taugen gar nix !
> das goldene war nach 2 (feuchten) tagen in finale ligure einfach nur FEST, Rost ... Müll !
> wenn man die staubkappe abmacht und gut fettet halten sie etwas länger
> allgemein ist man aber gut beraten diese bei gelegenheit zu tauschen
> habe bisher mit hope lagern gute erfahrung gemacht oder eben acros chris king usw



.....da hast du wirklich recht, ich verbaue nur noch chris king...... ich möchte es eigentlich gar nicht aussprechen aber in preis/leistung sind die shimanolager für 20,- bis 25,- euro echt unschlagbar. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. März 2011)

Beim Kollegen ist vor 3 Wochen das Chris King auf fest gegangen.
Es hat sich aber wieder gelöst und läuft jetzt wieder, sogar schön weich.


----------



## Jendo (10. März 2011)

Jako schrieb:


> aber in preis/leistung sind die shimanolager für 20,- bis 25,- euro echt unschlagbar. gruß jako



Absolut!


----------



## blaubaer (10. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> @ blaubaer man sollte denken das ihr in der schweiz gutes werkzeug habt
> versuch es mal bei würth da bricht nix ab ...


 
dass war gutes werkzeug  






aber man kann ja nicht alles sehr gut machen, wir sind ja schon für gute Schokolade und Käse bekannt  

auch was hübsches grünes kam heute, passend zum Lenker


----------



## isartrails (10. März 2011)

Ich steh mal wieder komplett auf dem Dämpfer-Schlauch... 


RockyRider66 schrieb:


> isartrails schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hätte 'ne Frage ...: Kann ich den Fox RP23 aus dem SXC ins neue Slayer 30 einbauen (der kommt "nur" mit einem RP2), oder ist auf irgendwelche "High Volume"-Boost-Custom Valved-Sperenzien zu achten...?
> ...


Ja, nur was bedeutet das??? 
Auf meinem Fox Float RP2 im Slayer 2011 steht:
*Boostvalve*
*High Volume*
BoostValve Tune *200*
Velocity Tune *L*
Rebound Tune *M*

Nur, wofür ist das konkret verantwortlich?

Auf dem Fox Float RP23 aus meinem alten Slayer SXC
steht nichts von BoostValve, dafür ist er High Volume.
Pro Pedal Tune: *mittlerer* der drei Balken.

Kann man den alten RP23 aus dem SXC im neuen Slayer fahren, oder geht das nicht?

Und wenn ja, wie unterscheiden sich die Dämpfer denn mit den hier genannten Angaben?

Der RP23 im SXC spricht relativ soft an, der RP2 im Slayer11 relativ ruppig. 
Liegt das eher an der Dämpferanlenkung oder eher am Setup oder dem Dämpfertyp???
Was kann ich tun, wen ich's gerne eher "sänften"-mässig hätte...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke auch für einen Hinweis eventuell auf einen anderen Dämpfer-Thread...


----------



## blaubaer (10. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Kann man den alten RP23 aus dem SXC im neuen Slayer fahren, oder geht das nicht?


 
wiso soll dass nicht gehen, ich würd probieren , und wenn man damit dann besser fährst so lassen, ansonsten weiter suchen ... wer sucht der findet ...

zu den anschriften, vermute mal dass da im inneren die shims anders als sonst angeordnet sind


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ich steh mal wieder komplett auf dem Dämpfer-Schlauch...
> Ja, nur was bedeutet das???
> Auf meinem Fox Float RP2 im Slayer 2011 steht:
> *Boostvalve*
> ...



2010 hat FOX das BoostValve im RP eingeführt, eine lageabhängige Druckstufe.
Im Prinzip nix anderes wie beim DHX der PiggyPack, nur mit fest eingestellten Volumen und Druck.
Die 200 bedeutet, dass die Kammer mit 200psi gefüllt ist.
Das kann zwischen 175psi und etwa 300psi schwanken, je nach Herstellerbestellung.
Je höher der Wert, desto stärker der Durchschlagschutz.
Leichte Fahrer haben mit zuviel Druck allerdings Probleme, den Federweg auszunutzen.


Außerdem hat man bei FOX die Balkendiagramme in Buchstaben umgewandelt.
"L"= lox
"M"= mid
"F"= firm
Die Grundeinstellung kann der Rahmenhersteller selbst festlegen.
Selbst an den Einstellungen was ändern ist schwer.
Beim Service kostet es einen Aufpreis.

Sinnvoll ist es, wenn der Rahmenhersteller diese Grundparameter der Rahmengröße nach ändert.
Aber das macht Rocky Mountain leider nicht.  (aber Canyon)

"Custem tuned Valving" ist das aber nicht, sondern Standart.
Bis hierher sind das alles die "dynamischen" Eigenschaften eines Dämpfer gewesen.

"HighVolume" bedeuted, dass die Haupluftkammer vergrößert ist.
Es gibt 3 Größen:
- Standard
- XV1
- XV2
Die gibt es aber schon länger, bei allen Luftdämpfern gleich (auch DHX Air).
Du hast XV1.
Je kleiner die Kammer, desto progressiver ist der Dämpfer aus seinen "statischen" Parametern.

Kauft man einen Aftermarket RP, hat er die Parameter "M"/ "M"/ 200psi/ XV1.

Tauschen kannst du die beiden Dämpfer sicher.
Länge und Hub sind wohl gleich geblieben.


----------



## sevens4 (10. März 2011)

Habe mich seit längerem gewundert warum der Dämpfer nicht so schön anspricht. Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Büchsen ausgereibt, dass der Bolzen für die Dämpferbefestigung mit Daumendruck durchgeht und nicht eingepresst werden muss. Jetzt spricht das ganze schon vieeeel besser an )


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2011)

Es gibt Nadellager für den Dämpfer, bei Toxo.
Dann geht es noch viel besser!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. März 2011)

Ich bin mein Slayer noch nicht einmal richtig gefahren. Es hängt immernoch im Bikestaender und befindet sich im Auf/Umbau. Naja nächste Woche wird es wohl endlich soweit sein


----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2011)

Slayer und Maxxis Advantage in 2.4", da muss man sich keine sorgen machen, da hats noch genügend platz für dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (11. März 2011)

OK 
Muss ich gleich besorgen solche Nadellager, Danke für die Info


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2011)

Schau aber, ob die Breite passt.
Gibt es nur in 22/8mm.
Beim SXC passen die.


----------



## isartrails (11. März 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Habe mich seit längerem gewundert warum der Dämpfer nicht so schön anspricht. Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Büchsen ausgereibt, dass der Bolzen für die Dämpferbefestigung mit Daumendruck durchgeht und nicht eingepresst werden muss. Jetzt spricht das ganze schon vieeeel besser an )


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers messbar vom Gleitwiderstand der Befestigungsbuchsen beeinflusst wird...



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es gibt Nadellager für den Dämpfer, bei Toxo.
> Dann geht es noch viel besser!


Habe mir den ganzen Thread dazu durchgelesen.
Was dazu geschrieben wird, insbesondere was die Haltbarkeit anbelangt, überzeugt mich nicht wirklich...


----------



## sevens4 (11. März 2011)

Da muss ich Dir wiedersprechen, der Bolzen dreht sich im Dämpfer nur unter grösster Kraft. Beim einfedern soll sich das ganze ja ein wenig drehen, also wenn es sich nicht bis kaum bewegen lässt gibt es eine Eigenhemmung. Meine Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben haben gut sichtbare Riefen weil sich der Bolzen nicht da gedreht hat wo er soll. Und es wurde alles gut mit qualitativem hochstehendem Fett zusammengebaut.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2011)

Nadellager machen nur dort Sinn, wo sich wirklich was dreht.
Je nach größe der Dämpferauges kann ein Gleitlager SEHR schwer gehen.
Andere sind etwas größer, da laufen sie Gleitlager leichter.
(Mein Dämpferauge ist leider so groß, dass sogar das Nadellager Spiel hat, dem entsprechen leicht geht das Gleitlager)

Um die Haltbarkeit zu verlängern, sollte man die Lagerache ab und an mal raus ziehen, fetten und etwas drehen.
Sonst läuft man Gefahr, dass sich die Nadeln im Lager einarbeiten.
Das Lager im Bike meiner Freundin läuft seit gut einem Jaher, rd 2.000km.

Der Preis entspricht etwa dem, eines kompletten Gleitlagers.

Man spürt den Unterschied sehr wohl.
Ich habe etwa 1 Klick mehr Zugstufe gefahren.

Wer die Nadellager nicht fahren möchte, kann sein Gleitlager auch mit Krytech Wachs von FinishLine schmieren.
Dann gehen sie leichter und halten länger.


----------



## Climax_66 (12. März 2011)

Hatte Gestern, inspiriert von den Posts, meine Umlenkung kmpl. zerlegt.
Weil auch mein Hinterbau eher zäh zu Werke ging.
Da ist Teilweise das Loctide beim zusammenbau zwischen die Lager gelaufen.
Nach Reinigung und gutem einfetten wieder zusammen geschraubt.
Fühlt sich an als hätte ich einen neuen  Coil Dämpfer drin, im Verhältnis zu vorher.
Das war mal ein kostengünstiges Tuning.


----------



## sevens4 (12. März 2011)

Bin heute mein Bike mit der selben Einstellung und Reifen nochmals an die selbe stelle testen gegangen um den Dämpfer plus Gabel abzustimmen. Jetzt ist es nahe an dem was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Die Fox hat ein Problem ab einer gewissen Aussentemperatur federt dadurch nicht mehr richtig aus. Die folge ist, dass sie unten hängen bleibt, da sie nur noch langsam ausfedert.


----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hatte Gestern, inspiriert von den Posts, meine Umlenkung kmpl. zerlegt.
> Weil auch mein Hinterbau eher zäh zu Werke ging.
> Da ist Teilweise das Loctide beim zusammenbau zwischen die Lager gelaufen.
> Nach Reinigung und gutem einfetten wieder zusammen geschraubt.





der hinterbau fühlte sich auch bei mir schwergängig an, Schrauben glöst, ein bisschen öl und wieder angezogen und er läuft schon besser.

einzig eins der lager dreht sich schon nicht sauber und dies da ich noch keinen meter gefahren bin  da werden wohl mit der zeit bald mal SKF montiert werden...

es ensteht so langsam ein Bike


----------



## sevens4 (12. März 2011)

@blaubär ist die Kettenführung gut? Da ich eine zeitlang Hammerschmidt gefahren bin und somit verwöhnt war das die Kette da bleibt wo sie soll. Ich mich heute wieder genervt habe, das sie dauernd abfällt. Ich such deshalb noch eine geeignete Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2011)

hatte die Blackspire zuletzt am Cove und dort hatt sie ihre Dienste gut verrichtet, hoffe dass sie auch am Slayer funktionieren wird.
diese RM Kettenführung welche montiert war, führt die kette ja nur beim schalten, wenn die kette vom mittleren blatt kommt herunter !?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> der hinterbau fühlte sich auch bei mir schwergängig an, Schrauben glöst, ein bisschen öl und wieder angezogen und er läuft schon besser.
> 
> einzig eins der lager dreht sich schon nicht sauber und dies da ich noch keinen meter gefahren bin  da werden wohl mit der zeit bald mal SKF montiert werden...
> 
> es ensteht so langsam ein Bike



Wenn du dir einen Gefallen tuen möchtest, dann nimm den Hinterbau auseinander.
Anschließend nimmst du die Staubkappen von den Lagern und packst sie voll Fett.

Den ganzen Rotz setzt du dann wieder mit Kupferpaste zusammen.
Falls im 2011er noch IGUS- Gleitlager sind, schmier sie mit einem Wachsmittel.

Dann hast du auch in einem Jahr noch Spaß mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## sevens4 (12. März 2011)

Ich öffne die Lager regelmässig und schmiere sie, mache ich übrigens auch mit den Schalträdchen. Hasse nichts mehr als undefinierte Geräusche beim fahren.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2011)

mein momentaner Stand. Um mal wieder Bilder sprechen zu lassen


----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2011)

Wo bleibt der RC4  ...die silbernen Hopeteile gefallen mir sehr gut dazu


----------



## neikless (15. März 2011)

ja man , das es so lange dauert ist man von dir nicht gewohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. März 2011)

ja ich verstehe selber auch noch nicht genau wieso ich bisher so ruhig geblieben bin...

Theoretisch sollte er morgen kommen.
Die Antriebsseite ist für mich die Fotogenere Seite bei dem Rahmen. Auf der Seite ist das Design ein Tick besser.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. März 2011)

warte schon auf die action bilder


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. März 2011)

na super.
Die liebe Post ist schuld, dass ich dieses Wochenende wohl auch noch nicht fahren kann. Der Dämpfer wird wegen unbekannten Empänger gerade wieder zurück an den Absender geschickt.


----------



## isartrails (16. März 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> na super.
> Die liebe Post ist schuld, dass ich dieses Wochenende wohl auch noch nicht fahren kann. Der Dämpfer wird wegen unbekannten Empänger gerade wieder zurück an den Absender geschickt.


Na dann hast du ja jetzt genügend Zeit, die Gabel schwarz zu streichen, weil titangrau geht ja in dem Rahmen 
mal gar nicht! 

Edit: wie löst du eigentlich die Kabelführung am Tretlagergehäuse?
Gab's im dem Rahmenset das Klettkondom...
...oder machst du das besser als der Hersteller?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. März 2011)

ne die Gabel bleibt erst mal so. Passt sicher richtig gut mit dem Dämpfer zusammen.
So kacke sieht es gar nicht aus.

Tja, bis jetzt original. Welches Klettkondom?
Ich werde aber wohl noch die gleiche Sicherung rauf machen wie auf allen meinen Kettenstreben. Sonst muss ich nach den ersten Fahrten abchecken ob die Leitungen in die Kettenbläter oder in die Kurbeln geraten.

Verdammt....ich will endlich damit fahren


----------



## GM210 (17. März 2011)

welche größe hast du genommen beim slayer? du bist doch meine ich auch was größer, du hattest doch auch ein flatline in l, oder?

ich bin 1,93m und bin bei der größe unschlüssig

danke


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. März 2011)

jup auch 1,93m
ich habe ein 19 zoll
Ich fahre es mit nem 50er Vorbau. Erste Sitzprobe war super. Auch mit der Tourensattelstütze.

Ist auch gut so, weil er in 20,5 Zoll ******* aussieht


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (17. März 2011)

zu dem groessenthema, hab den jungs mal ne email geschickt und hab mich erkundigt zwecks demo days etc, weil ich mit meinen 6'6" mal eins fahren wollte...

auszug aus der RM mail:
_... 
Im looking into this for you. FYI, I am 65 and ride a 20.5 Slayer. I have quite a bit of post showing at full seat height, so youre going to be right on the limit of this size. 
...​_
happy st.paddie`s day!


----------



## GM210 (17. März 2011)

dann werd mich beim bikefestival mal auf ein 19er schwingen. in der größten größe sieht das rad wie fast alle bikes gagga aus ;-) 

thx


----------



## blaubaer (19. März 2011)

meins ist Fertig, schade dass das Wetter nicht mitspielt für eine ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. März 2011)

@ GM210
zu welchem Festival willst du denn gehen?

@ blaubaer
sieht sehr sehr gut aus. Bis auf die Wurst hinten an der Kettenstrebe 
Ich wünsche dir ne Menge Spaß damit 
Du hast die Zugführung sicher auch original gelassen oder? Kommen deine Züge den Kettenblättern auch verdächtig nahe?

Bei mir ist das Wetter heute richrig bombig. Klasse nur das der Dämpfer immer noch bei der Post liegt. Naja dann halt nächste Woche


----------



## blaubaer (19. März 2011)

Danke

hier dieses klettkondom, welches dabei war und mit dem man seine kabbelhüllen sicher verpackt


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2011)

Hast du mal ohne Luft im Dämpfer ganz durchgefedert?
Sind die Leitungen dann noch lang genung?


----------



## GM210 (19. März 2011)

Ein Traum! Viel Spaß damit.

@Mr. Freeride: Ich dachte ans Festival in Willingen.

Ich hätte aber noch die ein oder andere allgemeine Frage zum Slayer.

Was für eine Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer? Ich würde gern einen Vivid Air einbauen. Wenn es sinnvoll ist? Meint Ihr eine alte 2006er 66 RC2X mit 170mm sind zu "fett" für den schönen Rahmen? Ich beabsichtige das Teil schon eher abfahrtsorientiert aufzubauen, wenn es denn mal soweit ist. Oder würdet ihr sagen, dies macht keinen Sinn? 

Wie stabil schätzt ihr das bike so insgesamt ein. Momentan habe ich hier ein Flatline und ein Sx Trail stehen, die mir zu nah beieiannder sind. Ich brauch was, um wieder ins biken hineinzufinden. Das Slayer würde ich mir gern stabil, aber nicht zu schwer aufbauen. Keine Kompromisse bergab, aber immernoch gut bergauf zu pedalieren.

Ach,und ganz wichtig, wie habt ihr das mit dem schwarzen Rahmen gemacht? Das Frameset ist doch solo viel zu teuer. Gibt es da einen Trick, oder habt ihr das Topmodell gekauft und die Parts verkauft?

Ich muss leider im Mai noch mal unters Messer und mir etwas Knochen aus der Hüfte in meinen Arm verpflanzen lassen, aber wenn danach alles wieder gut ist gibts ein Slayer für mich Anfang 2012. Hoffentlich.


Derweil wünsche ich allen, die so ein Rad besitzen viel Freude damit 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/13930235"]http://vimeo.com/13930235[/ame]


----------



## blaubaer (19. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hast du mal ohne Luft im Dämpfer ganz durchgefedert?
> Sind die Leitungen dann noch lang genung?




jaaaaaa,  

hatte sogar den dämpfer demontiert und den hinterbau an der sitzstrebe festgemacht als ich den ganzen kabelsalat verlegte


----------



## Fabeymer (19. März 2011)

GM210:

Oh Mann, die Geschichte mit deinem Arm hört sich ja schauderhaft an! Drücke dir beide Daumen für eine gute Genesung ohne Komplikationen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2011)

Dämpfereinbaumaß 200/57mm


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> meins ist Fertig, schade dass das Wetter nicht mitspielt für eine ausfahrt



sehr schönes Foto. Das Bike sowieso!

MFG


----------



## blaubaer (19. März 2011)

Danke 



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Sind die Leitungen dann noch lang genung?



noch was dazu, es gibt sogar noch eine 2. stelle bei der das kabel eng werden könnte.
für die bremsleitung hat es am hinterbau 2 festmachösen, eine am sitzstrebe und eine an der unteren schwingenstrebe und wenn man da die bremsleitung zu gestreckt verlegt und voll einfedert könnte es noch enger werden oder ev. ausreissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. März 2011)

@ blaubaer
ahaa ja sehr gut. Muss ich wohl doch noch mal rumbasteln und schnibbeln.

@ GM210
ich halte das Slayer für ganz schön stabil. Ich werde mit dem Rahmen sicher nicht zimperlich umgehen. Richtig heftige DH Einsätze werde ich damit sicher nicht machen. (Winterberg DH zählt nicht zu einem Heftigen DH Einsatz)
Man solllte sich wegen dem Einsatzbereich des Slayers nicht so anpupen. Die Kanadier verstehen sicher was ganz anderes und Enduro als wir Europäer.

Die 66 würde ich einbauen wenn keine andere da ist. Ist nur die Frage wie das bei der Gabel mit der Einbauhöhe aussieht.

Ich drücke dir auch die Daumen mit deinem Arm.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch in Willingen sein. Samstags, es sei den das Wetter lässt nur Sonntags zu.


----------



## GM210 (19. März 2011)

Danke für die Meinung zur Gabel. Ich muss mal sehen wie es am Ende ausgeht. Das Problem sind halt die verschiedenen Ausstattungsvarianten. Ich hätte am liebsten den schwarzen Rahmen, da ist das Komplettbike aber zu teuer für mich. Dann gefiele mir noch der rote Rahmen, da ist dann die Ausstattung nicht der Bringer und vor allem die Gabel kann nichts. Bliebe noch das Slayer 50 in Grau, mir will das Design jedoch einfach nicht gefallen und das die Fox "nur" eine einstellbare Zugstufe besitzt passt mir auch nicht recht. Zumal ich ja auch schon das Graue Flatline mit grüner Schrift besitze. Oh man, das ist echt schwer.

Wahrscheinlich wirds das Rote und ich stecke noch gutes geld hineien, um es meinen Vorstellungen anzupassen. Unser Sport ist leider echt teuer.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. März 2011)

ach ja, ich habe nur das Rahmenkit gekauft.


----------



## blaubaer (20. März 2011)

hier noch ein Video von Frau Jonnier auf einem Slayer 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/186502/


----------



## Soulbrother (20. März 2011)

Marco,feines Teil ... und jetzt geh endlich raus damit zum Fahren,schei$$ aufs Wetter 

Nico,jetzt die kommende Woche bist du aber an der Reihe!!!


----------



## blaubaer (21. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Marco,feines Teil ... und jetzt geh endlich raus damit zum Fahren,schei$$ aufs Wetter



als Du das geschrieben hattest war ich bereits wieder zurück von der ersten Ausfahrt 

der Lack vom 50er im Sonnenschein einfach nur zum 

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5297/5546783231_d261a64098_b.jpg



geiles Bike, supergeniale Sitzposition, Extrem steiffer Hinterbau und jede menge Reserven beim Federweg, Rocky Mountain ihr habt den job mit dem Bike gut gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. März 2011)

jawoll !


----------



## GM210 (21. März 2011)

SUUUUUUPPER!

Darf ich fragen wie Groß Du bist? Du fährst doch auch ein 19er right?


----------



## blaubaer (22. März 2011)

meinst Du mich ? 

wenn ja, ja ein 19" bei 1.88cm grösse


----------



## .nOx (22. März 2011)

Sehr gut, ich finde die Stütze noch nichtmal so schlecht.


----------



## GM210 (22. März 2011)

Danke Blaubaer! Ich meinte Dich!

Das Rad ist Dir wirklich gut gelungen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. März 2011)

Quizfrage:
Wo ist mein neuer, bezahlter, Fox RC4 Dämpfer NICHT?

Und wer wird das Paket bald das 3. Mal in den Händen halten?


----------



## neikless (22. März 2011)

Oh NEIN ! die Schwaben Post ?! tztztz
Sag dem Frank er soll Sie zu mir schicken dann kannst du 
den Dämpfer im April hier abholen, einbauen und testen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. März 2011)

Ich kann dir sagen. 
Wenn der Dämpfer wieder zurück geschickt wird schickt er ihn mit UPS oder so weg.

Ja lange ist es bis dahin nicht mehr.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. März 2011)

sooooooo 

Meine Vortsellung eines geilen Light-Freerider der jeden Tag nach Vancouvers North Shore schreit!

Kleine Änderrungen kommen noch. Die DT Swiss EX500 kommt die Tage.

Mit 380mm Next SL Stütze und WTB Pure V 14,6 kg


----------



## numinisflo (24. März 2011)

Echt gut geworden dein Slayer. Das ganze mit mit 2x10 plus Bash, Variostütze und ner Saintbremse bitte einmal zu mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (24. März 2011)

"großes" KINO !!!


----------



## GM210 (24. März 2011)

Na da hat sich das Warten doch gelohnt!

Super.

Berichte doch bitte einmal, wenn Du erste Erfahrungswerte zum Fahrverhalten hast! Gerade im Bezug zur Körpergröße bei einem 19 Zoll Rahmen. THX


----------



## mzone (24. März 2011)

Blaubaer's Slayer ist wirklich traumhaft!!!
Wie ist eigentlich das uphill Verhalten vom Slayer?


----------



## ma.schino (25. März 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> sooooooo
> 
> Meine Vortsellung eines geilen Light-Freerider der jeden Tag nach Vancouvers North Shore schreit!
> 
> ...



14,6 ?

Bin gerade am überlegen wie dieses Gewicht zustande kommt - wieviel wiegt der Rahmen nochmal ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. März 2011)

kein Plan! Waren das nicht so 3,2 kg?
Wieso? Meinst du es ist zu viel oder zu wenig?


----------



## Sw!tch (25. März 2011)

schöne bremsen und ne rock shox reverb fänd ich noch klasse


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. März 2011)

nä, nicht die Rock Shox.
Kind Shock 

eins kann ich dir zum Thema Bremsen sagen. Die nächsten werden keine Hayes. Egal an welchem Bike. Ich muss mal was neues ausprobieren.


----------



## Sw!tch (26. März 2011)

Hörst ja nie auf mich


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> nä, nicht die Rock Shox.
> Kind Shock
> 
> eins kann ich dir zum Thema Bremsen sagen. Die nächsten werden keine Hayes. Egal an welchem Bike. Ich muss mal was neues ausprobieren.



Versuch die Saint, kannst du ein Thema abhaken..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (26. März 2011)

Schönes Bike Dude  ...wenns dir so taugt wie mir mein Alti,dann werden wir diese Saison beide nur noch grinsend durch die Gegend fahren 

@LX, bei den Bremsen wollte er mal wieder auf keinen hören,ich hatte ihm auch schon vor dem Kauf gesagt das er es lassen soll
 ...aber du kennst ihn ja 

Mit der Saint macht man eh nix verkehrt,da hat der RockyRider66 völlig Recht,die Hebel allein machen da schon enorm viel aus.Deshalb fahr ich diese ja auch nur in Verbindung mit den alten 2-Kolben Saint Sätteln...damit hab ich die 100Kg problemlos im Griff und mehr BUMS brauch ich nicht.

Was mich als nächstes sehr reizt ist aber auch die XTR-Trail zu testen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. März 2011)

sooooo geil das Bike!
Ich war heute mit dem eLingo und ein paar Anderen im Deister und habe das Slayer mal schön getestet. Dämpfer ist auch gleich eingefahren. Jetzt st er nicht mehr zu hart.

Das Slayer macht so irre laune und ist so gut wie nie am Ende seiner Kräfte.
Fliegt geil, ist schön wenig und macht einfach hammer Spaß!

Jetzt kommt die Feinabstimmung des Dämpfers dran.

Hey ich habe nie gesagt das ich die Hayes jetzt kacke finde  Ich bin nur offen für Neues.

Ja die Saint hatte ich fürs Big Bike gedacht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. März 2011)

oh ja Axel, ich fahre jetzt schon nur noch grinsend durch die Gegend!

Habe ich schon erwähnt das das Slayer irre gut ist? 

also blaubaer ich stimme dir absolut zu und wünsche dir und den anderen Slayer 2011 Besitzern verdammt viel Spaß auf den Trails


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2011)

Grinse heute auch den ganzen Abend, auch wenn ich ein Slayer SXC durch den Wald treten muss...........


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. März 2011)

Sehr schönes Slayer da oben

Und zum Grinsen fällt mir nur ein:

Sommerzeit. Frühlingswetter. zeitiger Feierabend machen. nicht den direkten Weg heim nehmen

und das natürlich:




MFG


----------



## blaubaer (28. März 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oh ja Axel, ich fahre jetzt schon nur noch grinsend durch die Gegend!
> 
> Habe ich schon erwähnt das das Slayer irre gut ist?
> 
> also blaubaer ich stimme dir absolut zu und wünsche dir und den anderen Slayer 2011 Besitzern verdammt viel Spaß auf den Trails





hab mich am Samstag etwas übernommen, aus geplanten 2h biken wurden 4h   war zwar danach etwas komatös, mit einem breiten im Gesicht,  bis am Sonntag, aber dies war es wert. 

 aus meiner Sicht, das Slayer liebt es schnell, musste aufpassen dass ich überhaupt noch mit den Bremsen das Bike dosieren konnte.
I`wo, von irgendwem, wurde mal etwas von verhärtetem hinterbau geschrieben, kann ich bei mir nicht betätigen, auch mit dem RP23 hab ich noch genügend Reserven, schluckt aber auch die kleinen unebenheiten gut. 
Fahre ihn (Dämpfer, Druck 16.5bar bei 100kg komplett) im moment noch zu hart, aber mein Gewicht ist leider noch nicht auf dem alten stand herunten.
die Zentrale Lage auf dem Bike bringt geniales Kurvenfahren hervor, konnte noch nie so gut in Kurven liegen wie mit dem Slayer. 

Uphill wurde auch noch gefragt; fast gleich wie beim Altitude, wenn meine Kondition besser wäre wie ende 2010, wäre das Slayer auf gleichem Niveau. Steile anstiege gehen absolut gleicht gut, das Vorderrad hebt sich nicht vom Boden ab, auch wenn die Float nicht absenkbar ist. 
und bei einem Gewicht von 14-15kg und mit einer guten Kontition ist vieles Fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (1. April 2011)

Slayer 1.April Scherz ?!?  

http://nsmb.com/4280-rmb-must-change-slayer-name/


und Slayer Action mit Wade Simmons

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SRx1x7rPwM&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - North Shore Shred- Ladies Only Trail.mov[/nomedia]


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. April 2011)

ah ja!
Hm, ja wie sollte man es sonst nennen?
Gibt es in Canada auch sowas wie ein Aprilscherz?
Ich glaube leider nicht.


----------



## neikless (1. April 2011)

auch krass 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/pinkbike-magazine-launches-2011.html
hab das mag schon aboniert ! 
zum abo gibt es einen SEASONS PASS iM WHISTLER BIKE PARK juhuu


----------



## volpi (3. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute den Enduro Test im neuen Mountainbike Magazin gelesen und beim Slayer wurde davon gesprochen, dass es nicht so steif ist und der Hinterbau Schwächen aufzeigt. Genauer gesagt, wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass der Hinterbau bei größeren Brocken schnell an seine Grenzen kommt und beim Uphill weg sackt. Da ich es nur kurz Probe gefahren habe, würde ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören. Mir kam es recht steif vor, aber leider hatte ich bis dato nicht die Gelegenheit es auf dem Trail zu testen.


----------



## sevens4 (3. April 2011)

Vielleicht haben andere Bikehersteller besser bezahlt )
Der Hinterbau ist Ok und der sackt beim Uphill überhaupt nicht weg. Ich sperre ihn nicht einmal und die Gabelabsenkung kannst Du bei dem Bike auch locker weglasen.


----------



## volpi (3. April 2011)

Yep - mit dem "besser bezahlt" trifft man es schon ganz gut ;-) Ich habe mein Slayer nun bestellt und hole es Ende des Monats ab. Wenn du dir mal im Netz die wirklich ausführlichen Test reinziehst, dann frage ich mich, was die Jungs beim MM getestet haben.


----------



## neikless (3. April 2011)

Bike BRAVO


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2011)

von welchem slayer ist denn die rede?
die beschreibung würde eher aufs sxc passen?


----------



## volpi (3. April 2011)

vom neuen 2011 - die haben das 50 getestet.


----------



## sevens4 (3. April 2011)

Selber testen ist immer noch am besten. Ich erinnere mich, vor kurzem in einer Bikebravo war eine Scheibenbremse durchgefallen, da alles verschmolzen war. Selber Monat aber andere Bikebravo die selbe Scheibenbremse erhielt überragend. ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volpi (3. April 2011)

Versteh wer will...als ich vorhin den Test gelesen und ihn mit anderen Fahrberichten verglichen habe, war ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob die das richtige Bike getestet haben.


----------



## luigi_ccnb (3. April 2011)

alles mumpitz, das slayer fährt 1a, da sackt gar nichts weg.

bin gestern ein paar stunden durch den deister gefahren, das war irre geil 

volpi: freu dich auf das bike und lass dich nicht verunsichern!

bis denn!

Luigi


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2011)

Ohne das Bike gefahren zu sein:
Wegsacken dürfte der neue Hinterbau keinesfalls!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. April 2011)

das neue Slayer ist wie gesagt, der Oberknaller!
Das Bike ist an der Front (Steuerrohr) und am Hinterbau super steif.
Auf jeden Fall mit einem RC4 kommt der Hinterbau lange nicht an seine Grenzen. 


@volpi
ich wünsche dir super viel Spaß mit deinem Slayer. Das Bike ist ein Traum! 

Man kann es so richtig schön fliegen lassen


----------



## mohrstefan (3. April 2011)

Hmmmmm


----------



## isartrails (3. April 2011)

volpi schrieb:


> ...würde ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören.


Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass du HIER eine objektive Meinung dazu bekommst? 
Aber vielleicht willst du ja gar keine objektive Meinung... 
Auf den Test in der Zeitschrift würde ich aber auch nicht allzuviel geben.



blaubaer schrieb:


> Slayer 1.April Scherz ?!?   http://nsmb.com/4280-rmb-must-change-slayer-name/


Schade, dass es nur ein Aprilscherz war...
Wäre zu schön gewesen.


----------



## mohrstefan (4. April 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160565043027&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Ist das so Inordnung, nur ml so INFOR..?
Binn am überlegen mier auch =? eins anzuschaffen ! ?


----------



## neikless (4. April 2011)

nein - ist zu klein für dich !


----------



## volpi (4. April 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass du HIER eine objektive Meinung dazu bekommst?
> Aber vielleicht willst du ja gar keine objektive Meinung...
> Auf den Test in der Zeitschrift würde ich aber auch nicht allzuviel geben.
> 
> Na ja - habe natürlich schon eine Meinung zu dem Thema und die hat den Ausschlag gegeben das Bike zu kaufen...daher passt es ;-) Freue mich jetzt auf die Saison und aufs ausführliche testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2011)

Ein Testergebnis sollte nicht kaufentscheidend sein.
Auch nicht die Meinung der Forenmitglieder.

Aber wenn z. B. ein Hinterbau in mehreren Tests als "straff" bezeichnet wird, dann wird man sicher kein Sofa probefahren können.
Man kann aber sehr wohl testen, ob einem der Hinterbau was taugt.

Also, Probefahrt & selbst entscheiden!


----------



## mohrstefan (4. April 2011)

volpi schrieb:


> isartrails schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass du HIER eine objektive Meinung dazu bekommst?
> ...


----------



## sevens4 (4. April 2011)

Mal eine frage, mit wieviel Sag fährt Ihr so im Hinterbau? Bin auf 30% im Moment. Bin noch am tüfteln ob 25 besser sind. Würde mich darum intressieren was Ihr so fährt.


----------



## neikless (4. April 2011)

Daumenmaß (+ nach Gefühl) max. ein Drittel !


----------



## Velorist (5. April 2011)

Werte Rocky-Gemeinde,
als fröhlicher Neu-Besitzer eines 2011er Slayer 70 mit scheinbar obligatorischem Dauergrinsen musste ich bereits nach ca. 50 Trail-km üble, krächzende Geräusche im Fahrwerk ertragen.
Gestern habe ich nun alle relevanten Lager/Bolzen an der Umlenkwippe demontiert und begutachtet.
In Fahrtrichtung sind hinten (zur Kettenstrebe) Industrielager verbaut, die allerdings bescheiden laufen. Das Hauptlager hat ebenfalls Industrielager, diese laufen bei meinem Hobel seidenweich; der Bolzen war sparsam gefettet, sieht jedoch makellos aus. 
Die Problemzone sind bei meinem Bike die Aufnahmen an den beiden Dämpferaugen.
Beide Bolzen sind bereits nachhaltig beschädigt und auf der Druckseite eingelaufen, es scheint dass hier Metall auf Metall gerieben hat. Es war nicht ein Hauch von Fett zu sehen.

Das kann wohl nicht der Plan gewesen sein, oder ?
Wie sieht das denn bei euren Schätzchen aus ?

Habe die Teile nun in hochwertiges Lagerfett gebettet und wieder zusammengesetzt et voila - ausser meiner Schnapp-Atmung nichts mehr zu hören.

Ich würde diese neuralgische Stelle nun natürlich gerne optimieren, denn ein sanftes Ansprechverhalten stelle ich mir eigentlich anders  vor...

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich hier nun machen könnte ?
Kann man an dieser Stelle auch Lager nachrüsten ?
Zusatzfrage: Hat jemand bereits die hinteren (bescheidenen) Lager getauscht ?

Freue mich über sachdienliche Hinweise danke euch schon vorab...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2011)

Die Industrielager kannst du tauschen wie du willst.
Wenn du sie im Neuzustand nicht öffnest und schmiertst, passiert das gleiche wieder.

Im Dämpferauge kein Fett oder Öl verswenden.
Entweder trocken oder wachsschmierstoff (hält bei mir etwa 1/3 länger)

Oder die Dämpferaugen auf Nadellager umrüsten.
Die gibt es in 22x8mm bei Toxoholics.
Die machen aber nur dort Sinn, wo sich wirklich was dreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (5. April 2011)

War bei mir auch so, habe dan beim Rock shox Dämpfer die Büchsen so bearbeitet, dass der Bolzen sich gut dreht. Fox sagte meinem Bikemech, dass an die Büchse beim Dämpfer kein Fett dran darf? Jedenfalls ist das Ansprechverhalten bei meinem Slayer Top, kein Losbrechmoment.


----------



## Velorist (5. April 2011)

zunächst mal ein Dankeschön für den Kommentar  

evtl.habe ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt...
In beiden Dämpferaugen sitzt oben und unten eine Buchse, diese ist jeweils fest also nicht verdrehbar im Dämpfer verbaut.

Durch diese beiden Buchsen läuft unten und oben jeweils ein Bolzen, der den Dämpfer in Umlenkhebel/Wippe lagert. Diese beiden Bolzen, die ich mit dem Daumen recht leicht aus- und wieder eindrücken konnte, waren "furztrocken" und zeigen deutliche Spuren von Trockenreibung (Bolzen vs. Buchsen).

Diese Stelle montierst du nicht trocken bzw. mit Wachs, oder etwa doch ? 

Von da kam jedenfalls das knarzende/quitschende Geräusch, denn als ich zunächst nur den Dämpfer ausgebaut hatte, konnte ich bei der Simulation "ein/ausfedern" keine störenden Geräusche mehr vernehmen.

Hast du nun diese Buchsen in den Dämpferaugen durch Nadellager ersetzt  ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2011)

Ja, genau in die rote GleitflÃ¤che gebe ich seit Jahren diese KryTech Wachsschmiermittel von FinishLine. Der Abrib ist sonst normal.

Die Lager kann man auch gegen Nadellager austauschen.
Aber nur dort, wo sich wirklich was dreht.
Unten am DÃ¤mpferfuss macht das keinen Sinn.
Die Buchsen bekommst du bei Toxoholics fÃ¼r 19,80â¬ (Set).
Ruf mal an, auf deren Seite finde ich sie gerade nicht.

Neben einer verbesserten haltbarkeit hast du ein besseres Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## blaubaer (5. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Industrielager kannst du tauschen wie du willst.
> Wenn du sie im Neuzustand nicht öffnest und schmiertst, passiert das gleiche wieder.



geht nicht 
dies blauen am umlenkhebel hatte ich offen, schmieren nützt bei diesen nichts, da hilft nur auswechseln und etwas besseres montieren als diese EnduroLager. Die Kügelchen die da in diesen lager sind, sind sooo klein und werden von einem kunststoffring gehalten, ein wunder dass dies als Lager durchgeht.

ich zudem habe ich bei meinem noch ein beschädigtes Gleitlager !! vermutlich wurde bei der erstmontage wieder gemurxt , ist auch nicht einfach den bolzen da durch zu bekommen.


----------



## isartrails (5. April 2011)

Wie meistens in solchen Fällen erschweren Begriffsunklarheiten das Verständnis....





Velorist schrieb:


> ...In beiden Dämpferaugen sitzt oben und unten eine *Buchse*, diese ist jeweils fest also nicht verdrehbar im Dämpfer verbaut. *= DU-Bushing* Kostet in USA je $1.99 und bei uns 15 Euro...
> Durch diese beiden Buchsen läuft unten und oben jeweils ein *Bolzen*, der den Dämpfer in Umlenkhebel/Wippe lagert. Diese beiden Bolzen, die ich mit dem Daumen recht leicht aus- und wieder eindrücken konnte, waren "furztrocken" ...


Du hast Glück. Was du noch leicht aus- und wieder eindrücken konntest, saß bei mir "bombenfest" und war ohne Schraubstock nicht aus der mittigen Position zu bringen...
Dabei war ich noch keine 100 km gefahren.

Lies mal das ... und dann den ganzen Thread hierzu.

Ich habe mir diese hier aus Titan anfertigen lassen, aber die Bushings brauchst du trotzdem. 
Wenn sie verschlissen sein sollten, müssen sie auch bei dieser Systemlösung vorher ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> geht nicht
> dies blauen am umlenkhebel hatte ich offen, schmieren nützt bei diesen nichts, da hilft nur auswechseln und etwas besseres montieren als diese EnduroLager. Die Kügelchen die da in diesen lager sind, sind sooo klein und werden von einem kunststoffring gehalten, ein wunder dass dies als Lager durchgeht...........



Bevor du die Dinger gegen was "besseres" austauschst, überleg mal kurz:

-haben viele kleine Kugeln nicht eine größere Auflagerfläche, als eine Große? (abgesehen davon, dass die theoretische Aufstandsfläche einer Kugeln gegen Null läuft)

-machen kleinere Kugeln nicht mehr Umdrehungen und verteilen so das Fett besser? (beachte, dass sich das Lager nie genaz dreht, sondern nur ein paar Winkelgrade pendelt)

-ist es vielleicht sinnvoller, den Käfig aus Kunststoff zu machen weil er weniger rostet? (meine Lager Lager sind meist am Rost zwischen Kugeln und Käfig verreckt)

-gemerkt, dass man die Kunststoffkäfige öffnen/ reinigen/ fetten kann?

Du bekommst sicher hochwerigere Lager, aber verliere nicht den Einsatzzweck aus den Augen. (Kugellager sind zum drehen konstruiert, bei uns pendeln sie aber nur)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. April 2011)

? Hm ich habe bisher keine dieser Probleme.


----------



## Velorist (5. April 2011)

"der Dude" hat mich verstanden 
...und hat mir ordentlich Hausaufgaben zum durchlesen gegeben...

hast du die Titanteile auch für den RP23 vom neuen Slayer anfertigen lassen ?

In diesem Fall könntest du mir vielleicht die Daten für eine Bestellung durchgeben, wenn du vom Bowling  zurückgekommen bist - das werde ich dann wohl auch in Auftrag geben.

schönen Abend auch


----------



## blaubaer (6. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bevor du die Dinger gegen was "besseres" austauschst, überleg mal kurz:
> 
> -haben viele kleine Kugeln nicht eine größere Auflagerfläche, als eine Große? (abgesehen davon, dass die theoretische Aufstandsfläche einer Kugeln gegen Null läuft)
> 
> ...



du meinst wohl Du hast immer Recht ?!

leider ist diesmal nicht so  schon mel einen Slayer umlenkhebel in den fingern gehabt ? denn dann wüsstest du wie es sich anfühlt. 

wenn ich mir neue Lager besorgt hab, zerlege ich die alten und zeig sie hier


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, was der Hebel damit zu tun hat?
Ich dachte, du sprichst vom Lager?

Ist aber auch egal.
Die Endurolager mit Kunststoffkäfig sind im Slayer übrigens seit 2006 verbaut, musst du mir nicht zeigen.
Gefettet halten die bei mir bisher ca. 20.000km.

Ich wollte nicht Recht haben, nur einen Hinweis geben.
Du wirst sicher was Passendes finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (6. April 2011)

Velorist schrieb:


> ...hast du die Titanteile auch für den RP23 vom neuen Slayer anfertigen lassen ?
> In diesem Fall könntest du mir vielleicht die Daten für eine Bestellung durchgeben, wenn du vom Bowling  zurückgekommen bist - das werde ich dann wohl auch in Auftrag geben.


Der Dude kam gestern vom Bowling  erst spät heim, daher erst heut die Antwort:
Die Titanteile hab ich erstmal nur fürs Slayer SXC (und ein altes Trek Y) anfertigen lassen.

Die Maße fürs neue Slayer 2011 lauten nach meinen Messungen:
Einbaubreite oben: 27,7 mm 
Einbaubreite unten: 22,0 mm
(eventuell findet sich in den Angaben von RM was anderes, musst du selbst kontrollieren.)
Breite Fox Dämpferauge 12,6 mm
Durchmesser des Achsbolzens (Befestigungsschraube): 10 mm
Die Daten des Dämpfers sind dem Hersteller der Titanlager bekannt.
Ihn interessiert nur die Einbaubreite und der Durchmesser der Achsschrauben.

In meinem Slayer 30 ist ein Fox RP2 eingebaut, das dürfte aber von den Maßen keinen Unterschied zum RP23 machen.

In beiden Dämpferaugen steckt ein bündiges Plastikgleitlager (DU Bushing oder DU Bearing). 
Das kann nach der kurzen Zeit der Nutzung eigentlich noch nicht verschlissen oder ausgeschlagen sein.
Um es zu wechseln, braucht's Spezialwerkzeug (lies den Beitrag, den ich in meinem vorigen Post verlinkt hab).

In diesem Gleitlager steckt aktuell eine 22,0 mm breite Edelstahllagerhülse, die bei mir so fest eingepresst ist, dass ich sie selbst mit Gewalt keinen Millimeter bewegen oder drehen kann. 
Sie bewegt sich auch um keinen Furz innerhalb des DU-Bushings. 
So wie ich ein Gleitlager verstehe, müsste sich die Lagerhülse auf dem Bushing drehen lassen können. Sonst ist's nach meinem Verständnis ja kein Lager!!!
Auf die Edelstahlhülse sind links und rechts je eine Abstandshülse mit Gummilippendichtung aufgesteckt.

Eingebaut "dreht" sich das Dämpferauge um die Einbauschraube.
Wenn sich das eingepresste Bushing im Dämpferauge nicht dreht (so gewollt) und die Edelstahlhülse im Bushing auch nicht (wahrscheinlich so nicht gewollt...), dann bleibt nur noch die Edelstahlhülse, die sich um die Schraube dreht - was aber ganz sicher so nicht gewollt ist, denn dazwischen gibt's ja kein "Gleitmittel". Das könnte man zwar schmieren, aber ob das der Erfinder so gewollt hat, ist 'ne andere Frage.
Mich würde daher mal interessieren, ob eure Edelstahlhülsen sich auf dem Bushing ebenfalls nicht drehen/verschieben lassen?

Während die Edelstahlhülse unten bereits die nötige Breite (22 mm) für die Aufnahme in der Wippe aufweist und so die aufgesteckten Hülsen lediglich die Zentrierung des mittigen Dämpferauges gewährleisten müssen, verbreiten die oben aufgesteckten Hülsen das Lagersystem auf die nötige Breite, die oben ja größer ist als unten.

Der Titanlager-Dreher kann dir deine Wunschlösung so herstellen, dass die beiden Innenhülsen entweder gleich die richtige Breite haben und die aufgesteckten Hülsen lediglich zur Zentrierung dienen, oder er fertigt sie so an, wie sie aktuell drinstecken: schmalere Innenhülse und erweiternde Aufsteckhülsen (nur oben). Musst du individuell mit ihm ausmachen.

So, mal sehen, ob das vom Verständnis her angekommen ist...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2011)

??
Ich habt eich also eine Titanachse gederht.
Die ist über ein beiderseitiges Gewinde im Rahmen verschraubt.
Zur Arretierung ligend auf der Achse Abstandshalter mit Dichtung?

Also sowas: http://www.tftunedshox.com/catalogue/image.aspx?img_id=9eb5c860-db89-4478-8801-9bbb00d6dd04


----------



## Velorist (6. April 2011)

@Dude
unsere Ausgangssituation gleicht sich an, wie ich sehe !

Ich bin gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass die 22mm breite Edelstahllagerhülse sich im umschliessenden (aber verborgenen) DU-Bushing (von dem ich nichts wusste) noch drehen soll, denn sie bewegt sich ebenfalls nicht einen Furz bzw. Millimeter...egal mit welchen Mitteln ich es versucht habe.

Nun kann ich mir auch vorstellen, wo sich die rote (für Trockenreibung geeignete) Beschichtung im Dämpferauge verbergen könnte... und vermute ebenfalls, dass die Edelstahllagerhülse sich ursprünglich im DU-Bushing drehen soll.

Da sich diese Hülse im Bushing aber kein bischen bewegen lässt, ist die ersatzweise stattfindende Drehbewegung beim einfedern somit auf die Fläche zwischen Edelstahlladerhülse und "Achse" (blau grau eloxiertes Teil) verlagert worden, was sichtbare Einlaufspuren hinterlassen hat und auch das hässliche Geräusch erklären würde. Hier hat jedenfalls nachweisslich Trockenreibung stattgefunden !

bin gespannt, ob ich nach der Optimierung die Zugstufe etwas schliessen kann...


----------



## blaubaer (6. April 2011)

dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt, mit all den gleichen problemen


----------



## sevens4 (6. April 2011)

Ich habe das Problem ja schon vor wochen geschrieben, nur hat mir keiner geglaubt. Am meisten spürst Du es beim ausfedern, das Bike springt die gleich an wenn Du die selbe Einstellung hast sich die Büchse aber drehen lässt mit den Fingern.


----------



## isartrails (6. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ??
> Ich habt eich also eine Titanachse gederht.
> Die ist über ein beiderseitiges Gewinde im Rahmen verschraubt.  nö!
> Zur Arretierung ligend auf der Achse Abstandshalter mit Dichtung?  nö!
> ...


Keine Ahnung, wo du das Foto gefunden hast, ja, sowas in dem Stil.
Vielleicht eher das da (halt in der richtigen Breite).
Konkret das hier halt.

Prinzipiell so:






...auf dieser Seite.

Um es mal mit diesen abgebildeten Begriffen zu erklären:
Bei den aktuell im Slayer verbauten Lagereinheiten (oben und unten) dreht sich die Axle/Pin (Stainless Steel) nicht im Eyelet Bushing (Polymer)!
Sie sitzt fest.
Bei einem Motor würde man Kolbenfresser dazu sagen, oder Totalschaden!
Nicht zu bewegen, mit keinem Kraftaufwand...
Gefahren keine 100 km bei absolut trockenem Wetter.
Katastrophale Fertigungsqualität, meiner Meinung nach.
Soll mir jetzt bitte keiner erzählen, dass sich da auch nichts drehen muss.
Wie es in den anderen Lagern des Hinterbaus ausschaut, wage ich nach den Beschreibungen anderer User hier gar nicht erst zu fragen...

Wäre echt schön, wenn man mal jemand, der was davon versteht, hier ein Tutorial verlinken könnte, wie man diesen Lagern zu etwas mehr Gleitgängigkeit auf die Sprünge helfen könnte.

Dem Hersteller der Bikes scheint's ja komplett egal zu sein.


----------



## isartrails (6. April 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Am meisten spürst Du es beim ausfedern, das Bike springt die gleich an wenn Du die selbe Einstellung hast sich die Büchse aber drehen lässt mit den Fingern.


Nochmal auf deutsch bitte. 
Habe ich nicht verstanden...


----------



## sevens4 (6. April 2011)

Ich hatte das Problem, dass die Zugstufe extrem träge war, jetzt wo es richtig läuft in der Büchse federt die Kiste auch so aus wie es sein soll und ich kann mit der Zugstufeneinstellung arbeiten.


----------



## el Lingo (6. April 2011)

Klar gibt es in Canada einen 1. April in der Form wie bei uns. Konnte man jedes Jahr auf der Pinkbike-Seite sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (6. April 2011)

also Euer beschriebenes Problem mit der sich nicht in dem Gleitlager drehenden Hülse habe ich schon an min. 5 Bikes festgestellt, ist jedes Mal das Gleiche. das fällt extrem auf wenn man z.B. ein Bike hat wo die Dämpferbefestigung des Rahmens so "weich" ist , dass wenn man die Schraube fest anzieht und die Halterung sich zusammenzieht die Funktion des Dämpfers gegen null geht (oben auch mal beschrieben). lockert man die Schraube etwas und erlaubt der Hülse, sich auf der Schraube zu drehen (das ist sicher nicht so gewollt!) federt das Bike wieder halbwegs brauchbar.
hatte das wie gesagt schon bei mehreren Bikes, allgemein scheinen die Hersteller dieser Teile hier nicht sehr große Aufmerksamkeit auf die Passung zu legen.


----------



## isartrails (7. April 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ...Euer beschriebenes Problem ... habe ich schon an min. 5 Bikes festgestellt, ist jedes Mal das Gleiche.


Hast Du einen Tipp, wie man dem Abhilfe schaffen könnte.
Möchte nicht mit einer nur lummelig angezogenen Schraube rumfahren, da sie sich lösen und man sie verlieren könnte...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2011)

Lose Scharuben usw. sind der falsche Ansatz.
da kannst du nur prüfen, wie es wäre, wenn es klappen würde.

Nadellager gehen bei der Konstruktion leider nicht.
Ich kenne das Problem auch, von einem Rose Bike.

Ich habe die Achse rausgenommen (ging schwer) und mit Wachs geschmiert.
Anschließend wieder rein und im Schraubstock gejuckelt bis dass es leichter ging.
Scheißarbeit, gebe ich zu.

Anderer Ansatz:
Ein etwas verschlissenes DuBush einsetzen.


----------



## Velorist (7. April 2011)

die Lösung von TF-Tuned spricht mich an

ich werde mir aus dieser Serie hier eines beschaffen:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/Miscella...gs/Ultra-Light-Mount-Kits-127mm---for-Fox-5th-

das ist des Slayers würdig...

gibt es Interessenten die mitziehen möchten (ggf. Sammelbestellung) ?
Sagen wir bis und incl. Montag den 11.04. Info an mich

Des Weiteren wäre es interessant, die restlichen Fahrwerkslager zu optimieren.
Das Bike ist ja schon der Hammer, was passiert wenn durchweg HOCHwertige Lager verbaut sind  ?

Vermutlich ist dann erst das volle Potential zu sehen.

Gibt es einen Lagerspezialisten in unseren Reihen der sich diesem Thema annehmen könnte ?

PS bei all dem Techniktalk: war gestern wieder auf der Bowlingbahn ähh Trail und bin immer noch ganz ...


----------



## Velorist (7. April 2011)

TF-Tunes bezieht diese Serie von Racing Bros
http://www.racingbros.com/index_b.asp
Seite unten klick auf Modi - Mount Kit

(der Lycan Wiper wäre evtl. auch noch interessant, damit die Gabel dann auch hinterherkommt...) 

wie wird gemessen ?
http://www.racingbros.com/html/m-kit_installation_manual1003.pdf

Teileliste
http://www.racingbros.com/html/RB_M-kit_spec_0910.pdf


----------



## empella (7. April 2011)

Velorist schrieb:


> das ist des Slayers würdig...
> 
> gibt es Interessenten die mitziehen möchten (ggf. Sammelbestellung) ?
> Sagen wir bis und incl. Montag den 11.04. Info an mich


ich habe ein Alti C90 (2010) und werde vermutlich nicht zum messen kommen.
Da mich das Problem auch betreffen wird, wäre ich an einer Sammelbestellung interessiert. Weiss jemand, ob das Alti die gleichen Masse wie der Slayer hat?

Grüße
Empella


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matwin22 (7. April 2011)

s.u.


----------



## matwin22 (7. April 2011)

volpi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe heute den Enduro Test im neuen Mountainbike Magazin gelesen und beim Slayer wurde davon gesprochen, dass es nicht so steif ist und der Hinterbau Schwächen aufzeigt. Genauer gesagt, wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass der Hinterbau bei größeren Brocken schnell an seine Grenzen kommt und beim Uphill weg sackt. Da ich es nur kurz Probe gefahren habe, würde ich mal eure Meinung dazu hören. Mir kam es recht steif vor, aber leider hatte ich bis dato nicht die Gelegenheit es auf dem Trail zu testen.



Was ich nicht verstehe ist dass im Test der Bike (glaube 10/10) das Slayer den höchsten STW Wert hatte und dafür überschwänglich gelobt wurde und bei Mountainbike ist es das schlechteste mit dem Spicy zusammen. Das passt doch vorn und hinten nicht. Ich finde das Bike super steif. Gibt es eine Serienstreuung?


----------



## blaubaer (7. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Anderer Ansatz:
> Ein etwas verschlissenes DuBush einsetzen.




 
hab ich gemacht, jetzt herrscht ruhe 
und das WoEnde kann kommen


----------



## Daniel12 (7. April 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Tipp, wie man dem Abhilfe schaffen könnte.
> Möchte nicht mit einer nur lummelig angezogenen Schraube rumfahren, da sie sich lösen und man sie verlieren könnte...



hey,
hab es bisher auch nur mit rausdrücken, saubermachen, reindrücken, drehen, etwas leichtgängiger bekommen.

die oben beschriebenen Möglichkeiten des Austausch gegen bessere Teile hört sich gut an, allerdings gebe ich zu bedenken dass ein neuer Bolzen, egal von welchem Hersteller, genauso fest sitzen wird, wenn er das gleiche Maß hat...

da hilft es evtl. nur darauf zu warten, bis das Kunststofflager sich etwas setzt.


----------



## sevens4 (7. April 2011)

In der Drehbank mit schleifpapier den Bolzen bearbeiten, funzt auch


----------



## isartrails (7. April 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hab ich gemacht, jetzt herrscht ruhe
> und das WoEnde kann kommen


Wie bekommt man eigentlich das Bushing raus aus dem Eyelet und das neue wieder rein?
Die sind doch quasi verpresst.
Wenn man das Spezialwerkzeug nicht hat.
Und nen Schraubstock habe ich auch nicht zur Hand...


----------



## isartrails (7. April 2011)

Velorist schrieb:


> ...
> Teileliste
> http://www.racingbros.com/html/RB_M-kit_spec_0910.pdf



Kann da keine passende Einbaubreite in M10 für die obere Aufnahme finden. 
Mal abgesehen, dass die preislich zu den Unverschämten gehören...


----------



## Daniel12 (7. April 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> In der Drehbank mit schleifpapier den Bolzen bearbeiten, funzt auch



jep, das könnte ich mir auch vorstellen!


----------



## RattleHead (7. April 2011)




----------



## RattleHead (7. April 2011)

Sleeeeeer SS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (8. April 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man eigentlich das Bushing raus aus dem Eyelet und das neue wieder rein?
> Die sind doch quasi verpresst.
> Wenn man das Spezialwerkzeug nicht hat.
> Und nen Schraubstock habe ich auch nicht zur Hand...



ja ohne spezialwerkzeug geht dies nicht  
aber wenn man jenes hat, ist es eine einfache sache...


----------



## Soulbrother (8. April 2011)

... und die Welt kostet es zudem auch nicht,ca. 20-25.
So etwas sollte man schon besitzen,wenn man Selbstschrauber ist


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> In der Drehbank mit schleifpapier den Bolzen bearbeiten, funzt auch



Würde ich nicht.
Die Achse nutzt sich auch ab, dann wird sie schnell zu klein.
Im übrigen sind die Dämpferaugen auch mit Toleranzen beschlagen.


----------



## Nofaith (8. April 2011)

Laut dem Tech-Newsletter (Seite) 3 besitzt das Slayer doch gar keine Standart-DU-Bushings mehr, oder? So wie sich das liest würde ich sagen die Drehung findet zwischen Messing-Buchse und Alu-Achse statt(sonst würde die vorgeschlagene Kupferpaste keinen Sinn machen) oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden.

Generell find ich die Gleitlagerlösung an den FOX bescheiden. Selbst mit Original-FOX Aluspacern und DU-Bushings sitzt das bombenfest.


----------



## isartrails (8. April 2011)

Ich zitiere mal aus deinem Tech-Newsletter:
_(...) Die seitliche Abstützung unten am Rahmen, sowie oben im 
Rocker-Link (s. Abb.), erfolgt über speziellen RM-Distanzhülsen. Unten Rahmen 22,2 mm, 
oben 28 mm. Der (FOX-) Dämpfer hat das Handelsübliche Maß an den Bohrungen von 13 
mm *die Custom-Hülsen sind lediglich eingepresst*, genau wie die üblichen Aluminium- 
Distanzhülsen. (...)_

Ich sehe da keine Custom-Hülsen. 
Das sind die normalen DU-Bushings.
Marketing-Geschwafel...

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das handelsübliche Maß der Fox-Eyelet-Bohrungen 12,7 mm ist (1/2" Zoll) und nicht 13 mm...
...und die Aufnahme im Rocker Link bei meiner Messung 27,5 mm ergeben hat. 
Mit 28 mm breiter Hülse würde man diese ganz schön aufspreizen...


----------



## sevens4 (8. April 2011)

@rocky rider
Ist für mich eh verschleissmaterial, wenn es zuviel spiel hat wird es wieder ersetzt. Aber die Federung muss funktionieren. Sonst kann ich gleich wieder Hardtail fahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> @rocky rider
> Ist für mich eh verschleissmaterial, wenn es zuviel spiel hat wird es wieder ersetzt. Aber die Federung muss funktionieren. Sonst kann ich gleich wieder Hardtail fahren.



Logo muss die Federung funktionieren.
Wenn du eine Drehbank hast, kannst du dir locker eine Neue Achse anfertigen.
Ich habe leider keine Drehbank.
Und wäre sicher recht angepisst, wenn an einem so teueren Rad der Hinterbau klemmen würde.


----------



## Nofaith (9. April 2011)

Naja, ist nicht "mein" Tech-Newsletter. Bin nur berufbedingt technisch interessiert und mich hat's gewundert das die Beschreibung des Herstellers und die der Kunden irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen passt. Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## carstenmt (9. April 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Slayer in 16.5 .............. macht ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (9. April 2011)

carstenmt schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Slayer in 16.5 .............. macht ganz viel Spaß!



Ach Du bist das mit dem 70er in 16,5...
Hab den Bock schon live im Checker seinem Laden gesehen.
Gruß aus Alzenau


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. April 2011)

Was für ein Anblick , aber das Klackern der Negativfedern war mir jetzt doch zu viel. Bei einer neuen Gabel. Ärgerlich. Sollen die Jungs von Toxoholics wieder hinbekommen. Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich den Dämpfer (Roco Air, 1 Jahr gefahren) auch gleich zum Service geschickt. 
Hoffentlich dauert es nicht so lang...





@Blaubär: Läuft Deine Fox jetzt wieder? Wenn ja, was hast Du gemacht?

MFG


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. April 2011)

viel Spaß beim warten...


----------



## mohrstefan (13. April 2011)




----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2011)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Sleeeeeer SS


----------



## neikless (14. April 2011)

oh ein "kleines" slayer ...
geht sicher gut und ich mag ja auch das slayer 2011 
etwas mehr eigenständigkeit wäre von meiner seite erwünscht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (14. April 2011)

Mir gefällt das Pygmäenslayer ja nun mal gar nich... :kotz:


----------



## sevens4 (14. April 2011)

Aber die Farbe ist Toll.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. April 2011)

Schön rot


----------



## neikless (14. April 2011)

so schlimm nun nicht, aber leider ziemlich langweilig
ein mini dh oder slope.style bike sollte schon etwas mehr spaß bieten 
auch schon beim hinsehen ...


----------



## isartrails (19. April 2011)

Der neue Slayer 70 Rahmen mal ganz günstig...
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR265B04-Rocky+Mountain+Slayer+70+Frame+11.aspx


----------



## blaubaer (19. April 2011)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/874919
> 
> @Blaubär: Läuft Deine Fox jetzt wieder? Wenn ja, was hast Du gemacht?
> 
> MFG


 

ja meine läuft wieder, hatte sie letzte woche auch zerlegt.
auf der dämpfer seite ist jetzt motoren öl drinn zur schmierung, auf der Float seite das aufgefangene öl von beiden seiten zuvor, zusätzlich noch schön die schaumgummis oben gereinigt und neu geschmiert. jetzt spricht sie deutlich feinfühliger an. 
leider ist immer noch ein leises klicken hörbar von den negativfedern beim ausfedern, aber nur im stand, beim Fahren nicht mehr.

des weitern bei mir am Slayer ein weiterer Bremsenwechsel, hoffe dass dieser neuer Bremsanker jetzt meinen erwartungen entspricht, die Hayes Strocker Ace brauchte einfach zuviel fingerkraft.  

eine Bitte noch an Rocky Mountain; macht doch die einzelnen Schrauben von der Kabelführung am unterrohr etwas Länger   
Ist echt nicht einfach da 3 Leitungen einzufangen und mit jener kurzen schrauben noch das gewinde zu finden


----------



## Climax_66 (19. April 2011)

Da es hier meist um Probleme und um Verbesserungen am 2011er Slayer geht, 
muss ich doch gerade mal kundtun das bei mir alles Erste Sahne läuft und ich nichts zu meckern hab am Slayer. 
Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. April 2011)

tja...hm bei mir läuft auch alles erste Sahne.


----------



## Daniel12 (20. April 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Der neue Slayer 70 Rahmen mal ganz günstig...
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FR265B04-Rocky+Mountain+Slayer+70+Frame+11.aspx



hey, ist dieser Shop vertrauenswürdig?

bin grad kurz davor mir ein Slayer 50 Komplettbike zu holen, aber der Rahmen ist natürlich sehr interessant und dann individuell aufbauen...


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (20. April 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> hey, ist dieser Shop vertrauenswürdig?
> 
> bin grad kurz davor mir ein Slayer 50 Komplettbike zu holen, aber der Rahmen ist natürlich sehr interessant und dann individuell aufbauen...




generell ja! 
hab da schon ein paar mal ohne probleme bestellt und die sind auch bei returns unkompliziert.
wie das bei ueberseeversand ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


ist das ding in dtld unter beruecksichtigung von zoellen und importsteuer denn ueberhaupt noch interessant?? 

der jenson ist aber im allgemeinen nicht unbedingt guenstig und ich unterstelle dem jenson mal, dass das der msrp ist. wenn sich das wirklich lohnen sollte, dann schau dich lieber nochmal bei den kleineren um. 
ab und an findest wirklich schnaeppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (21. April 2011)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> generell ja!
> hab da schon ein paar mal ohne probleme bestellt und die sind auch bei returns unkompliziert.
> wie das bei ueberseeversand ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.
> ist das ding in dtld unter beruecksichtigung von zoellen und importsteuer denn ueberhaupt noch interessant??
> ...


 Hmm, vielleicht liegt's an meinem kaum ausgebildeten Intellekt, aber dein Post erscheint mir widersprüchlich bis sinnfrei...
Generell ja... - aber ...Überseeversand - wie meinen?
Zölle, Importsteuer? - lässt sich doch leicht ausrechnen: +5% Zoll +19%EinfUSt. Da bleibst du immer noch dick unter dem europäischen UVP.
Jenson allg. nicht günstig??? - Gewagte Aussage. Jenson ist DER Internetverticker.
Was unterstellst du? msrp? - Wasndas?
BoomShakkaLagga? - Aber hallo!


----------



## Daniel12 (21. April 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hmm, vielleicht liegt's an meinem kaum ausgebildeten Intellekt, aber dein Post erscheint mir widersprüchlich bis sinnfrei...
> Generell ja... - aber ...Überseeversand - wie meinen?
> Zölle, Importsteuer? - lässt sich doch leicht ausrechnen: +5% Zoll +19%EinfUSt. Da bleibst du immer noch dick unter dem europäischen UVP.
> Jenson allg. nicht günstig??? - Gewagte Aussage. Jenson ist DER Internetverticker.
> ...



laaangsam, ich glaube ich weiss was er meint:

- er kommt nicht aus Europa 
- für seine lokalen Verhältnisse ist der Jenson wahrscheinlich nicht so günstig
- er kennt wahrscheinlich nicht den deutschen Listenpreis, in USA ist das der "msrp"...

hoffe ich liege halbwegs richtig.

ich schaue gleich noch mal bei meinem lokalen Dealer vorbei, das Angebot für das Slayer 50 inkl. RS Reverb Stütze lag ca. 15% unter dem LP, könnte sich lohnen.

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## isartrails (21. April 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> vielleicht liegt's an meinem kaum ausgebildeten Intellekt


Danke für die Aufklärung, Daniel!
Wie ich schon vermutete, es lag an meinem Verstand...


----------



## Daniel12 (21. April 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung, Daniel!
> Wie ich schon vermutete, es lag an meinem Verstand...


----------



## neikless (22. April 2011)

ich habe mit meinem slayer 2011 übrigens keine der hier angesprochenen probleme,
es läuft und macht dabei einfach mächtig spaß ! frohe ostern !


----------



## Climax_66 (23. April 2011)

Hab glaub ich jetzt meine Reifenkombi für das Slayer gefunden nach dem 6.Wechsel Experiment.
Ein Kompromiss aus Grip, Rollwiederstand und Gewicht zu finden muss man wie beim Setup vom Fahrwerk individuell für sich selber finden.
Bin jetzt beim neuen Rubber Quenn 2.4 für vorne und beim Fat Albert 2011 Rear Pace Star 2.4 hängen geblieben.


----------



## neikless (23. April 2011)

Maxxis High Roller 2.35 VR-weich HR-hart  > 2 bar


----------



## blaubaer (23. April 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


>





Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ein Kompromiss aus Grip, Rollwiederstand und Gewicht zu finden muss man wie beim Setup vom Fahrwerk individuell für sich selber finden.



apropo Grip ? wie Luft-Druck fährst den in den Reifen ?? 
Gabel scheint ja perfekt abgestimmt zu sein, aber der Vorder Reifen gibt nichts nach


----------



## Climax_66 (23. April 2011)

Bei dem Bild ist noch der Ardent drauf, Luftdruck fahr ich momentan vorne 2,1 und hinten 2,5 bei weniger hab ich immer das Gefühl von schwimmen bei schnellen Kurven.
Ich experimentiere aber permanennt mit allen Einflüssen aufs Fahrverhalten, das kommt noch aus einer sehr langen Zeit die ich mit Mopeten verbracht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi_ccnb (23. April 2011)

Moin Leute,

komme gerade von einer Woche Südtirol/Meran zurück und ich bin ganz begeistert vom Slayer  das Bike kann definitiv mehr als ich (was auch nicht weiter schwer ist ).

Ich habe soweit nichts zu meckern, außer, dass ich mir noch vorm nächsten Trip eine verstellbare Sattelstütze zulege...

Kurzum: ich bin sehr happy mit der Entscheidung!

Bye,

Luigi


----------



## blaubaer (24. April 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild ist noch der Ardent drauf, Luftdruck fahr ich momentan vorne 2,1 und hinten 2,5 bei weniger hab ich immer das Gefühl von schwimmen bei schnellen Kurven.



bei mir ist 2bar max.
gut ich bin mit StansNoTubes unterwegs, bei 100kg kampfgewicht, Maxxis Advantage 2.4, vo min. 1.5bar und hi 1.8bar Druck. mann muss halt auf der strasse etwas härter in die Pedale dafür hab ich immer gut Grip.  



luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> Kurzum: ich bin sehr happy mit der Entscheidung!



also auch einer bei dem, nach dem Biken mit dem Slayer, ein dickes  im Gesicht steht 

geht mir jedenfalls immer so, und seit dem ich für mich endlich passende Bremsanlage dran hab umso mehr 




Shimano Saint von m.antonini auf Flickr


----------



## Soulbrother (24. April 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> geht mir jedenfalls immer so, und seit dem ich für mich endlich passende Bremsanlage dran hab umso mehr



Jawoll,sehr ordentlich!


----------



## sevens4 (24. April 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild ist noch der Ardent drauf, Luftdruck fahr ich momentan vorne 2,1 und hinten 2,5 bei weniger hab ich immer das Gefühl von schwimmen bei schnellen Kurven.
> Ich experimentiere aber permanennt mit allen Einflüssen aufs Fahrverhalten, das kommt noch aus einer sehr langen Zeit die ich mit Mopeten verbracht habe.


 
Geht mir auch so, ich denke die Grossvolumigen Reifen brauchen auch eher ein wenig mehr Druck. Ich weiss nicht ob die Stollen kippen auf der Fläche oder was das Problem ist. Ich mit 70 Kg fahre den Ardent auch so um die 2-2,2 Bar hinten und vorne


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2011)

MuddyMary 2,35 auf DT 5.1:
v=1,6bar, h=1,8bar
bei 75Kg


----------



## mohrstefan (24. April 2011)

Ähh
Gibts jemanten der mit dem !! Conti. erfahrungen hat ??
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...altreifen-55-559-26x2-20-schwarz-3-84tpi.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2011)

der reifen ist top, aber nicht in der billigversion mit nur 84tpi und ohne chilli compound.

der gute hat auf der wand "handmade in germany" stehen.
und er kostet etwas mehr.


----------



## Climax_66 (25. April 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ähh
> Gibts jemanten der mit dem !! Conti. erfahrungen hat ??
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...altreifen-55-559-26x2-20-schwarz-3-84tpi.html




Hab den neuen 2011er hatte ihn erst vorne und hinten drauf, sehr guter Grip auch im feuchten, allerdings war der Rollwiederstand merklich höher, aus dem Grund fahr ich jetzt den Conti nur vorne.


----------



## *iceman* (25. April 2011)

Kurze Frage: Was für einen ISCG-Mount hat das neue Slayer denn? 03 oder 05 ?


----------



## Roughneck (25. April 2011)

*iceman* schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Was für einen ISCG-Mount hat das neue Slayer denn? 03 oder 05 ?



Den alten 03er-Standart. Warum auch immer...


----------



## sevens4 (27. April 2011)

Bin Heute darauf gestossen, Steifigkeit Slayer 50. Mich würde jetzt noch intressieren wie der Fahrbericht.... besser nicht.
Kurz gesagt auf die tests kann man pfeiffen.


----------



## mr.naga (28. April 2011)

Hilfe,
ich habe hier einen 2011er Slayer Rahmen stehen und einen e-type Umwerfer. Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Umwerfer an den rahmen montiert wird. Die Löcher am Umwerfer sind viel enger beisammen als die Löcher am Rahmen. Gibbt es eine speziellen Umwerferadapter von Rocky Mountain? Mit nur einer Schraube befestigen hält doch nie und nimmer!


----------



## neikless (28. April 2011)

müsste eigentlich passen ( 2 Schrauben )
ich schau es mir gleich noch mal an meinem bike an "ja ist so"


----------



## blaubaer (28. April 2011)

anleitung findest Du hier >> Tech Support Slayer


----------



## bestmove (28. April 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Shimano Saint von m.antonini auf Flickr



Weil ich das grad sehe, meine quitschen seit neustem ganz erbärmlich  Hast du das auch und/oder einen Tip wie ich die Saint wieder ruhigstellen kann?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Weil ich das grad sehe, meine quitschen seit neustem ganz erbärmlich  Hast du das auch und/oder einen Tip wie ich die Saint wieder ruhigstellen kann?



Was für Scheiben/ Beläge hast du?

Eine steife Scheibe (z. B. die 76er Shimano) oder organische Beläge von Shimano (gibt es zwischenzeitlich).

Zur Not beides zusammen.

Bei 203er Scheiben solltest du nicht die 76er auf der saint fahren, die beginnt nach 500- 600km zu rubbeln!!!
Kacke zu fahren, vor allem im nassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (28. April 2011)

Ich habe die 75er Scheiben montiert, Beläge sind noch original. Sind die 75er Scheiben nicht steif genug, Fehlkonstruktion?


----------



## blaubaer (28. April 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Weil ich das grad sehe, meine quitschen seit neustem ganz erbärmlich  Hast du das auch und/oder einen Tip wie ich die Saint wieder ruhigstellen kann?


 
bis jetzt, bin ich die Bremsen nur am Osterwochenende, im trockenen gefahren und sie sind noch ganz ruhig, hoffe es bleibt auch so... 

fahre vo 203er hi 185er Avid G3 Scheibe mit Sintered Beläge. 
hinten quitscht es nur wenn die Scheibe kalt ist


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich habe die 75er Scheiben montiert, Beläge sind noch original. Sind die 75er Scheiben nicht steif genug, Fehlkonstruktion?



Die 75er Scheiben sind die alten runden?

In Verbindung mit Sinterbelägen schwingt sich der Kram gerne auf, gerade wenn es feucht wird.
Ich habe im Winter etwas rum experimentiert.

Einfach die organischen Beläge drauf machen, dann ist Ruhe.
Die Bremse hat dann etwas weniger Biss, wenn der Belag die Scheibe berührt.
Ansonsten ändert sich kaum was an der Leistung.

Mit organischen Belägen wird die Scheibe nicht mehr so schnell blau/ schwarz und sie fressen die Scheibe nicht so schnell auf.

Ich habe meine hier gekauft: http://www.cycle-aix.de


----------



## luigi_ccnb (28. April 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Bin Heute darauf gestossen, Steifigkeit Slayer 50. Mich würde jetzt noch intressieren wie der Fahrbericht.... besser nicht.
> Kurz gesagt auf die tests kann man pfeiffen.



Mal gucken, ob´s in der nächsten Ausgabe richtig gestellt wird. Auf der Homepage habe ich diesbezüglich nichts gefunden.

Klar sind die Tests in den Heften seltsam, aber ich lese die trotzdem gern 

Bye

Luigi


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. April 2011)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> Mal gucken, ob´s in der nächsten Ausgabe richtig gestellt wird. Auf der Homepage habe ich diesbezüglich nichts gefunden.
> 
> Klar sind die Tests in den Heften seltsam, aber ich lese die trotzdem gern
> 
> ...


 
in der Mountainbike wurden die gemessenen Werte richtig gestellt.....es handelte sich anscheinend um ein Formelfehler, und gebt doch nicht so viel auf Messwerte und Zahlen. Mountainbiken ist ein emotionaler Sport und hat mit reinen Zahlen nicht viel zu tun meiner Meinung.


----------



## mr.naga (29. April 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> anleitung findest Du hier >> Tech Support Slayer




Danke vielmals! 
Genau das habe ich gebraucht!


----------



## zet1 (30. April 2011)

sorry, bevor ich durch alle seiten gehe hier, aber hat schon jemand ins 2011er salyer mal einen DHX 5 Air probiert?

ich hab vor mein Norco Range 2 nun gegen ein Slayer 50 zu tauschen und mein Wohnzimmerdämpfer ist eben DHx5 Air 

Beim Probesitzen bzw Rollen mit dem verbauten RP23 hat der mir nicht so wirklich gut gefallen, etwas langsam das Ding.. aber vielleicht weil er noch nagelneu ist...


----------



## neikless (30. April 2011)

kann dir von meinen Erfahrungen vom Altidude berichten
zwangläufig musste ich zusächst mit dem RP23 Vorlieb nehmen
der war leider wirklich holzig, kein Zusammenspiel mit dem smooth link.

Mit dem Wechsel zum DHX AIR wuchs schon mal die Performance gewaltig ... mit dem
Slayer 2011 bin ich noch einen riesigen Schritt weiter gegangen (COIL) und werde im Trail-Bike/
Enduro Bereich keine Rückschritte zurück zu , aus Gay.wicht´s Wahnsinn, in Richtung Luft in Kauf nehmen.

only STEEL is REAL !!!


----------



## zet1 (1. Mai 2011)

das wär mein nächster gedankengang gewesen 

aber momentan sind von Nukeproof leider keine Titanfedern erhältlich und ich möchte beim Slayer unter 14kg bleiben... original in 19" hat es 14.1kg... und es kommt ja noch ne Joplin ran zusätzlich ...

Mals ehen, vielleiht hol ich mit einem Alex Supra 30 Laufradsatz noch was raus und einer Aerozine Kurbelgarnitur 22-36...

Werd mal Fotos posten wenn ichs umgebaut habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (3. Mai 2011)

hier mal das originalfoto von meinem zukuenftigen:






aktuelles foto muss ich erst machen wenn der laufradsatz da ist, momentan bin ich mit Joplin und MZ AM2 ETA und trotz leichterer Aerozine Kurbel und NN2.4" mit Pedalen auf 14,8kg.

Also damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet, da muss also noch was getan werden, und wenn der DHX5 drin ist mal, dann habe ich ueber 15kg... da war ja mein letztes altes SXC noch leichter


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2011)

Der Rahmen wiegt doch mit Dämpfer fast 3,5kg?
Das ist kein Leichtgewicht und unterscheidet sich vom SXC kaum.


----------



## *iceman* (3. Mai 2011)

Rahmen soll so grob 360g leichter sein als der vom SXC.


----------



## blaubaer (3. Mai 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Weil ich das grad sehe, meine quitschen seit neustem ganz erbärmlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blaubaer schrieb:


> fahre vo 203er hi 185er Avid G3 Scheibe mit Sintered Beläge.
> hinten quitscht es nur wenn die Scheibe kalt ist



muss mich korrigieren, meine hinten hat am Samstag auch begonnen an zu Schreien, nicht nur gequitsche, danach hab ich Swissstop Beläge montiert, Sonntag war dann Ruhe !!
Bremspower ist zwar nicht ganz so Extrem wie mit den Sinterten Originalbelägen, aber immer noch sehr Gut  



zet1 schrieb:


> aktuelles foto muss ich erst machen wenn der laufradsatz da ist,  momentan bin ich mit Joplin und MZ AM2 ETA und trotz leichterer Aerozine  Kurbel und NN2.4" mit Pedalen auf 14,8kg.
> Also damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet, da muss also noch was getan  werden, und wenn der DHX5 drin ist mal, dann habe ich ueber 15kg... da  war ja mein letztes altes SXC noch leichter




mit der Joplin und leichtem Radsatz sollte das gewicht nicht über 15kg sein, 

meins mit der Gravity Dropper (650g) und dem orig. LRS war 15.1kg 
Rahmen in 19" (inkl. Steuersatz-lagerschalen Oben und Unten (war zu faul die auch auszuschlagen)) ohne Dämpfer = *3252g *


----------



## isartrails (3. Mai 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ... dann habe ich ueber 15kg... da war ja mein letztes altes SXC noch leichter


Hab ich schon etliche Seiten vorher geschrieben...



*iceman* schrieb:


> Rahmen soll so grob 360g leichter sein als der vom SXC.


Du darfst nicht alles glauben, was die Hersteller so erzählen. 


*Das Neueste von meiner Kiste:*
1. Nach ca. 350 km will die Avid Elixir 3 vorne nicht mehr so recht.
War auf dem Bike Festival am Sram-Stand und der Techniker hat gemeint, ein Kolben käme nicht mehr selbständig raus. Muss ein Quadring (?) getauscht werden.
Die Scheibe rubbelt bei jeder Umdrehung den Belag wie eine Parmesanreibe runter. Ganz fürchterliches Geräusch.

2. Beim Putzen fiel mir auf, dass das Schaltwerk hinten im Schaltauge wackelt. Ist ebenfalls ein Sram X7. Dachte zuerst, dass sich die Befestigungsschraube vielleicht etwas gelockert hat. Hab mir das Ganze dann etwas genauer angesehen. Die Schraube war fest angezogen, daran lag's also nicht. Das Spiel befindet sich zwischen Schaltwerkskörper und Schraube. Wie's da reinkommt ist mir ein Rätsel. Hab ich noch nie zuvor an einem anderen Schaltwerk erlebt. Mit der Befestigungsschraube bekommt man das Schaltwerk ja an den Rahmen (das Auge) geschraubt. Auf das Spiel hat das keinerlei Einfluss.
Fazit: das Schaltwerk ist Mist und wird schnellstmöglich gegen Shimano XT ersetzt.
Da ich ohnehin auf Drehschaltgriffe umstellen wollte, habe ich jetzt auch einen vernünftigen Grund dafür.

3. Ab und an, im Lastwechsel, springt die Kette (ratet mal was: ja richtig, Sram) über irgendeinen Zahn und krächzt ganz erbärmlich. Bin eigentlich ein superweicher Schalter und Treter und hasse es, wenn Grobmotoriker ihren Bikes Geräusche aus dem Steinbruch entlocken. Konnte leider noch nicht herausfinden, woran's liegt. Ob Kettenblätter, Ritzel oder Kette oder alles zusammen. Irgendwas passt da nicht hundertprozentig und muckt. 

4. Der Lack, so schön auch anzuschauen, ist nicht von der festesten Sorte. Es genügt, im Auto ein ausgebautes Laufrad mit dem Schnellspanner gegen die Sattelstrebe des Slayers klappern zu lassen und schon springen ein paar Quadratmillimeter Lack ab.

Mein Fazit, was Komponenten- und Verarbeitungsqualität anbelangt, verfestigt sich leider immer mehr: Was RM da mit der neuesten Generation abliefert, ist weit unter dem Durchschnitt dessen, was man in dieser Preisklasse erwarten darf.

Kurz noch ein Fahreindruck von einer Tremalzorunde über den 222-219-218:
Das Slayer ist mir in steilsten Steigungen bergauf einen Tick zu unruhig mit dem kurzen 60mm-Vorbau, neigt zu Nervosität und Aufbäumen. Das kann man mit Fahrtechnik wettmachen, ist aber auf Dauer anstrengend und konzentrationsermüdend. Mein SXC ging bergauf deutlich ruhiger und in Summe entspannter. Einen "Strait-Up"-Geometrievorteil kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen. Hinzu kommt, dass das Slayer11 doch ein schwergewichtiger Brocken bergauf ist und spürbar an den Körnern zehrt. Wir sind den Singletrail 219 aus dem Valle S. Michele (ab der Malga Pra delle Noci) bergauf bis zur Einmündung in den 218er (bei der Boccha di Nansesa) getreten und ich kam unter allergrößter Anstrengung ohne zu Schieben bis zu der Höhe, wo die engen Kehren in schnellem Wechsel Fahren quasi unmöglich machen. Das an sich ist nicht schlecht, aber es war mühsam. Mit dem SXC wär's mir deutlich leichter gefallen.
Bergab kann ich mir kein Urteil erlauben, weil da meine fahrtechnischen Kenntnisse und der mangelnde Mut der limitierende Faktor sind. 
Was ich nicht mehr fahren kann, liegt eindeutig am Fahrer und nicht am Bike.


----------



## zet1 (3. Mai 2011)

naja, Sram Schaltwerke tendieren schon sewit Jahren dazu etwas SPeil zu bekommen, auch schon im Neuzustand, an der Befestigungsschraube... ich gebe dnan immer eine Kunststoff oder Installatuerbeilage, sprich Spacer rein und eine Ruhe ist... auf das Schalten hat das mMn null Einfluss

Also das SXC ist mMn nicht wirklich gut bergan gegangen, zu weit hinten liegende Sitzposition und zu flacher Winkel... war damals der Grund fuer meinen Wechsel zu Norco.

guter haltbarer Lack und Amis... naja das wissen wir ja alle, egal ob Intense Transition & Co.. das ist nicht die Staerke der Amis 


Warum so viele uber Sram schimpfen ist mir unklar, das erste was einem abreisst sind doch die besch..enen Shadow SHimano Schaltwerke mit ihrer SOLLBRUCHSTELLE am Shadow Arm, und biringen tuts NULL!! Denn es steht trotzdem seitlich hgervor und klescht somit bei einem Sturz voll drauf. 

Wirst schon sehen wenn du auf SHimano umsteigen soltest, dass du definitiv eine Kettenfuehrung brauchen wirst, denn die SHimano Dinger klappern ohne Ende

Meine Frage ist, ob ich einen Tune Lrs reingeben soll, nur um das Gewicht zu gruecken, oder doch die Versenkbare STuetze wieder rausgebe, denn im Mittelgebirge fahre ich nur im Fruehjahr und Spaetherbst bw WInter, und dann ists mir wurscht, sonst fast immer nur einmal weit hoch rauf und dann runter... und da hab ich Zeit um manuellen absenken... wuerde mir immerhin ca 400g sparen und auch Geld zusaetzlich.

Zualledem hat mir die Joplin zuviel Setback trotz meiner Groesse von 185 bei 19" frame

mal sehen demnaechst folgen erste Fahreindruecke meinerseits... im Stand istd er Hinterbau super, hochgehoben und Faellt wie ein Sackk auf den Boden, ohne Nachbeppeln... wie ein DH'ler also, so solls sein :toll:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2011)

*iceman* schrieb:


> Rahmen soll so grob 360g leichter sein als der vom SXC.



Glaub ich noch nicht.
Irgendwo im SXC steht das nachgewogene Rahmengewicht.
Müsste man mal nachsehen.


----------



## zet1 (4. Mai 2011)

also das Slayer SXC 50 hatte in 16.5" gewogene 3,45kg mit RP23 und Sattelklemme, leider hatte ich mein 19" nicht nachgewogen damals...

das Slayer Cult hatte in 19" jedenfalls 3,9 kg mit RP3 und Sattelklemme.

Wuerd mich echt interessieren wo das Slayer 2011 in 19" liegt mit RP23 und Klemme tatsaechlich gemessen


----------



## Roughneck (4. Mai 2011)

Inzwischen auch mit Kettenführung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2011)

schick!


----------



## zet1 (4. Mai 2011)

Roughneck schrieb:


> Inzwischen auch mit Kettenführung.



gewicht??


----------



## Roughneck (4. Mai 2011)

Gewicht: 13.4 kg - ohne Pedale

Ein guter Kollege schaffte es mit dem 20.5"er Slayer auf sagenhafte 12.2 kg. 
Allerdings ist dabei anzufügen, dass er das Gewichtstuning sehr stark ausreizte indem er Schwalbe Rocket Ron Reifen, DT Swiss EXC1550 und keine Vario-Stütze verbaute. Der ganze Aufbau im Übrigen auf XTR-Basis.

Die ganze Leichtigkeit bezahlt er hingegen hin und wieder mit einem platten Rocket Ron...


----------



## bestmove (4. Mai 2011)

Was das immer soll "ohne Pedale"  fährst du ohne Pedalen?
Aber davon ab, scheen ist es geworden


----------



## Roughneck (4. Mai 2011)

Musste ja kommen... Nein, auch ich fahre gelegentlich mit Pedalen, aber gewogen wurde es nach dem Aufbau ohne.


----------



## luigi_ccnb (4. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,

bin kein übertriebener Tuner (mein Slayer 50 ist noch in unverbasteltem Originalzustand  ), aber ich bin bzgl. eines leichten, stabilen Laufradsatzes auch schon am überlegen.....

Was ist denn zu empfehlen? Hatte mit dem auch hier bereits genannten Tune Laufradsatz geliebäugelt... Doch lieber DT Swiss? Easton?

Fragen über Fragen..... 


Die Lackqualität ist wirklich sehr bescheiden, hab das gleiche wie der User isartrails. Einmal im Auto transportiert, schon Schäden am Lack.... tztz, das hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Greets,

Luigi


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre die EX 1750 seit etwa 4 Jahren.
Wiege mit Ausrüstung 75kg.

Bisher musste ich 2 Felgen hinten austauschen (Fahrfehler), aber kein Problem.
Sonst war noch nix mit den Dingern.
Ich würde sie wieder nehmen!

Mavic hat zwar ab 2010 (?) wieder Kugellager im Freilauf, aber dafür lösen sich immer die Einstellschrauben auf den Achsen.
Kenne einige die verzweifeln, auch Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (4. Mai 2011)

hope pro 2 naben mit dt swiss ex 500 made by whizz wheels


----------



## bestmove (4. Mai 2011)

Easton Haven -> leicht, stabil, sehr gute Verarbeitung und 1650gramm der LRS


----------



## isartrails (4. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr Mavic Crossmax SX mit dem X12-Adapter und Tubeless.
Bin damit ganz zufrieden.


----------



## zet1 (4. Mai 2011)

ich werd einen Alex Supra 30 mit Novatec Naben probieren, sollte rechnerisch bei knapp 1700g bleiben

Heute erste kleine Wiesenausfahrt nach dem tagelangen Regen... muss sagen SItzposition ist etwas anders als gewohnt vom Covert oder Norco... etwas zentraler aber höher.. muss da erst mal weiterprobieren, doch einen 70er Vorbau wahrscheinlich statt dem 50er.

Aber positiv, das durchsacken dass das SXC hatte ist definitiv weg, ansprechverhalten und sensibilität selbst bei kleinsten schlägen einfach nur der Hammer, und das mit dem serien RP23 schon im Neuzustand... ich denke da muss ich diese woche noch mal was gröberes probieren und ein paar sprünge.

aber irgendwie muss das gewicht noch runter auf 14kg, sonst seh ich im Sommer schwarz auf langen anstrengenden touren


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2011)

welches bj sind deine sx?
löst sich nicht dauernd die lagermutter und du hast spiel im hinterrad?


----------



## isartrails (4. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> welches bj sind deine sx?
> löst sich nicht dauernd die lagermutter und du hast spiel im hinterrad?


Soweit ich weiß 2009. Bei denen davor passt der X12-Adapter nicht.
Bei mir hat sich noch nichts gelöst und kein Spiel.
Hatte es die Tage in Riva am Mavic-Stand, weil der Freilauf leicht verschmutzt war und die Kette beim Schieben geringfügig mit zog.
Der Techniker hat die Kassette abgemacht, gesäubert und wieder draufgesetzt. Wenn Spiel gewesen wäre, wär's ihm hoffentlich aufgefallen...

Ich bin zwar ein Vielfahrer, kilometermäßig kommt durch lange alpine Touren schon was zusammen, aber andererseits kein Materialmörder, d.h., ich fahre schonend und droppe höchstens mal ne Bordsteinkante.  
Vielleicht liegt's daran?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2011)

ach so, dann hast du noch das gleitlager im freilauf.
ich habe einige bekannte mit 2010er modellen, denen liegen die nerven blank.


----------



## isartrails (4. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ach so, dann hast du noch das gleitlager im freilauf.


Wenn Du das sagst...  (in diesen Dingen bin ich ...   )


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (4. Mai 2011)

@isartrails: 

dass die sram schaltwerke wackeln wie kuhschwaenze ist normal wenn sie nicht unter belastung stehen und ist kein grund zur sorge.
spar das geld fuer n xt und kauf dir lieber n paar kisten bier. dann kannst dir wenn dir das ding mal abreisst wenigstens ordentlich die birne herloeten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2011)

ich habe die suppe schon gegessen.
das mitlaufen war bei mir der anfang.

wenn man den freilauf runter nimmt, sieht man das elend.
das kunststofflager ist härter als der nabenkörper.

nach etwa 1.000km war bei mir das eloxal (oder was da drauf ist) runter.
dann hat sich das gleitlager an der nabe zu schaffen gemacht und das ritzelpaket hat zusehens spiel bekommen.

eine neue freilauftrommel mit neuem kunststofflager hat kaum abhilfe geschaffen.
das material hat an der nabe gefehlt.

anfangs hat man die nabe bei mavic ausgetauscht, später nicht mehr.

als dauertester 2004 für die bike habe ich das bemängelt.
der artrikel wurde sogar in einer ausgabe gedruckt.


----------



## isartrails (4. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ... als dauertester 2004 für die bike habe ich das bemängelt.
> der artrikel wurde *sogar* in einer ausgabe gedruckt.


Ach ja, damals. Da haben sie Kritik noch gedruckt...


----------



## mtb-saanenland (5. Mai 2011)

Slayer 70






Zur Info
Rahmengewicht Grösse 18 3350g inkl Dämpfer und Sattelklemme

Komplett 13.3 Kg


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. Mai 2011)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Mai 2011)

Hab die Mavic SX 2011 im Slayer bis jetzt ohne Probleme


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Mai 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> hope pro 2 naben mit dt swiss ex 500 made by whizz wheels


Hope=Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hab die Mavic SX 2011 im Slayer bis jetzt ohne Probleme



Frage mich bloß waran das liegt.
Die Mutter ist innen mit einem O- Ring zur Sicherung versehen.
Reinigen hat nichts genützt.
Ein etwas strammerer Ring brachte auch nix.
Lager drehen einwandfrei.

Seltsam.


----------



## luigi_ccnb (6. Mai 2011)

Moin,

besten Dank für die Hinweise..

Mangels Kenntnis & Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen Leuten hier in meiner Gegend....

Ich wollte schon früher supergern Chris King Naben.... sind die nach wie vor empfehlenswert? Und dann mit diesen ...ähh... Notubes Flow Felgen? 

Achja, mein Kampfgewicht beträgt ca 100kg, müsste ja gut gehen.

Whizz-Wheels ist mir bekannt, da hab ich bereits einen Satz von erhalten (gut, das war 1996, aber die funktionieren immer noch  ).

Und dann die Fragen aller Fragen... welche Farben... völliges Überangebot herrscht da auf dem Markt, wer soll sich denn da entscheiden??!!

Bye

Luigi


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Mai 2011)

Tolles Slayer. Würde gerne ein besseres Foto (Aussicht mal außen vor  und einen anderen Dämpfer sehen.


----------



## isartrails (6. Mai 2011)

Mich würde mehr der Hintergrund interessieren. 
Schönes Tal!
Wo isn das?
Bergkette im Hintergrund??





mtb-saanenland schrieb:


>


----------



## mtb-saanenland (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn du  herausfindest wo das ist, zeig ich dir die schönsten Trails dieser Gegend!


----------



## bestmove (6. Mai 2011)

Das war jetzt einfach  Château-d'Oex, Schweiz


----------



## mtb-saanenland (6. Mai 2011)

Leider nicht Château-d'Oex, Schweiz


----------



## isartrails (6. Mai 2011)

mtb-saanenland schrieb:


> Wenn du  herausfindest wo das ist, zeig ich dir die schönsten Trails dieser Gegend!


Schöne Herausforderung. 
Also deinem nick nach zu schließen, ist's in einem Teil der Schweiz, in dem ich noch nie war. Insofern glaub ich kaum, dass ich einen Treffer landen würde, selbst wenn ich mehrere Versuche hätte.
Andererseits hat mich die Perspektive spontan an was erinnert, was ich in einem anderen Teil der Schweiz so oder ähnlich schonmal gesehen habe und zwar von Einsiedeln aus in südliche Richtung (Alptal) mit Blick auf Große und Kleine Mythen. Allein der Schnee und die Gletscher irritieren mich ein wenig, denn die Mythen sind nicht wirklich sooo hoch.

Über eine Auflösung würde ich mich trotzdem freuen.


----------



## blaubaer (6. Mai 2011)

mtb-saanenland schrieb:


> Wenn du  herausfindest wo das ist, zeig ich dir die schönsten Trails dieser Gegend!



nicht mal einfach für mich als schweizer


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Mai 2011)

mtb-saanenland schrieb:


> Slayer 70
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie zufrieden bisten(seid ihr) mit der Kettenführung ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roughneck (6. Mai 2011)

mtb-saanenland schrieb:


> Wenn du  herausfindest wo das ist, zeig ich dir die schönsten Trails dieser Gegend!



Region Gstaad?!


----------



## mtb-saanenland (7. Mai 2011)

Gstaad nicht schlecht !


----------



## Roughneck (7. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es irgendwo oberhalb von Saanemöser, östlich des Rellerligrats sein müsste...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Mai 2011)

oh ja ein schönes 70er vor genialem Hintergrund 

Um mal wieder mehr Bilder zu zeigen 
Mit kleinen Updates. Kind Shock und breiterem Atlas AM Lenker


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöner Aufbau. Was wiegt Dein Slayer?

MFG


----------



## isartrails (7. Mai 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oh ja ein schönes 70er vor genialem Hintergrund
> 
> Um mal wieder mehr Bilder zu zeigen
> Mit kleinen Updates. Kind Shock und breiterem Atlas AM Lenker


Ja, schön, aber dein Hintergrund kackt total ab gegenüber dem von mtb-saanenland! 
Mehr hast Du nicht zu bieten als den Stadtpark...? 
Oder ist das etwa DEIN Bikerevier? 
* scherzmodus ende *


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. Mai 2011)

Das Bike ist geil, was ich mich aber Frage, wie steht das Teil?! Geisterhand?


----------



## zet1 (7. Mai 2011)

was mich mehr interessiert, wie fährt sichd as Teil mit RC4 und Titanfeder???

Ich finde nämlichd ass es sich mit dem RP23 wider Erwarten sehr gut fährt schonmal, aber man muss es sehr schnell einstellen, denn sonst wirds bei ruppigen SChlägen gerne "hart", sonst aber plüschiges Wegfedern aller Brocken, das mit dem DHX Air lass ich somit mal... hoffe ich komm mal dazu ein gutes Bild zu machen mit aktuellem Aufbau meines 50er Slayers...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Mai 2011)

so wie es da steht 14,9 kg

ja das ist dir letzte Wieso vor der Eisdiele

meine Freundin hat schnell die Hand weggenommen 

mit dem Dämpfer fährt es sich mehr als genial. Wie ein kleineres RMX.
Butterweich und lässt sich auf alle Bedürfnisse einstellen.
******* aufs Mehrgewicht bei der Verbesserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (7. Mai 2011)

Aha, das erklärt so einiges. Ich dachte schon Du kannst zaubern 

Das Bike ist echt geil


----------



## mtb-saanenland (8. Mai 2011)

@Roughneck
Treffer!
Hinterer Schwarzsee beim Sparenmoos oberhalb von Saanemöser, östlich des Rellerligrats.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Mai 2011)

sehr schöne schleuder


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Mai 2011)

Kann mir mal einer erklären warum der Trittwiederstand mehr wird wenn man die Gabel travelt?
Wenns richtig steil wird travel ich die Gabel was ja hilft, was nicht hilft ist das aus dem 34 Ritzel ein gefühltes 32er wird. 
Ich rätzele schon länger ob ich mir das einbilde oder wirklich so ist.


----------



## isartrails (9. Mai 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wenns richtig steil wird travel ich die Gabel ...


Du willst uns jetzt nicht alle an der Nase herumführen, oder? 1. April ist vorbei!
Wann hat man eine "Tretsituation"?
Im Flachen oder Bergauf.
In beiden Fällen ist bei mir die Gabel unten...
Fahr ich bergab, mit vollem Federweg, tret ich eigentlich nie.

Gemessen an der Tatsache, dass eine Bergauffahrt und die damit verbundene Anstrengung deutlich länger dauert, als eine Bergabfahrt und dem damit verbundenen Genuss, unterlass ich jede Geschwindigkeitsbeschleunigung bergab, um den kurzen Genuss nicht noch mehr zu verkürzen...

Ich denke mal, das ist Einbildung.


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Mai 2011)

@isartrails
Jetzt glaub ich das Du mich an der Nase rum führen willst.
Die Gabel ist immer unten auch im flachen?
Sorry so könnte ich nie fahrn, ab ca.18% oder mehr mach ich die Gabel runter und während des pedalieren dadurch fühlt sich der Trittwiederstand schwerer an, ohne scheiß, versuchs mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (9. Mai 2011)

dass ist einbildung  

deshalb hab ich das bei mir abgewöhnt mit dem absenken (zu Altitude zeiten), beim Slayer mit der Float vermiss ich das also gar nicht. bis jetzt bin ich noch überall raufgekommen, meist scheitert es dann aber an der kondition, bei längeren extremen steigungen ...


----------



## zet1 (9. Mai 2011)

nein das ist keine einbildung, hat etwas mit dem lastwechsel zu tun wenn die gabel abgesenkt ist... stand mal bei den vertridern aus innsbruck ganz genau technisch beschrieben .. vielleicht findet mal jemand den link.

kurz erklaert, wenn man abgesenkt hat aendert sich der winkel wie man tritt und die lastverteilung auf die beiden raeder, da kommt dann vorne mehr druck drauf und man tritt "in den berg" quasi... usw...

ich fahre nur in extremsituationen abgesenkt, und beim slayer bisher auch niemals mit eingeschaltetem PPD... aber die harten touren kommen ja erst noch.

es hat schone seinen grund warum viele bikes keine absenkbare gabel mehr haben bzw brauchen, weil wenn die Geo des bikes stimmt eruebrigt sich das Absenken vorne.

Ich bin mir fast sicher, es gibt hier nur ganz wenige Leute, die diese Steigungen auch bergauftreten koennen laengere Zeit, bei denen das Vorderrad vom Boden abheben beginnen wuerde  denn die liegt mit Sicherheit bei weit mehr als 20% (und ich trete ab 18% nicht lange bergauf)


----------



## zet1 (9. Mai 2011)

So, hier nun ein Bild vom aktuellen Aufbaustand meines 50


----------



## isartrails (9. Mai 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> ... so könnte ich nie fahrn


Nee, ohne Scheiß. Die Gabel ist bei mir immer unten (120mm-Position), nur in schweren technischen Abfahrten "lass ich die Bestie raus"... 
Warum sollte ich mir für 90 Prozent der Fahrsituationen, in denen ich nicht den vollen Federweg brauche, den Nachteil einer langhubigen Federgabel antun?
Mit Nachteil meine ich jetzt nicht Geometrie, denn die kann ja tatsächlich stimmen. 
Mit Nachteil meine ich das Verhalten einer langhubigen Federgabel, die für meinen Geschmack deutlich kraftraubender zu fahren ist, weil sie mehr hin und her wippt, wo's nicht nötig wäre.
Das von dir beschriebene Phänomen, selbst wenn die Erklärung von zet1 stimmte, nehme ich ja gar nicht wahr, weil ich den Vergleich niemals habe.
Um dir einen Gefallen zu tun: ich probier's demnächst mal aus - wenngleich ich es noch nicht so recht glauben mag...

Andererseits kommt mir jetzt plötzlich ein ganz anderer Zweifel: die Tatsache, dass ich fast nur in 120mm-Position fahre, könnte ein Grund dafür sein, dass das Tretlager in coupierten Trailpassagen doch sehr früh aufsetzt. (ein Verhalten, welches mir schon am SXC negativ aufgefallen war).


----------



## dhpucky (9. Mai 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> ...die Tatsache, dass ich fast nur in 120mm-Position fahre, könnte ein Grund dafür sein, dass das Tretlager in coupierten Trailpassagen doch sehr früh aufsetzt. (ein Verhalten, welches mir schon am SXC negativ aufgefallen war).





...wie kannst Du denn abgesenkt vernünftig Trails fahren? Da passt doch die gesamte Geo nicht mehr.... 40mm Absenkung = rund 2° steilere Winkel...

... und ja, Deine Aufsetzer hängen def. damit zusammen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2011)

200er Kurbeln setzen bei mir auch oft auf................


----------



## GM210 (9. Mai 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nee, ohne Scheiß. Die Gabel ist bei mir immer unten (120mm-Position), nur in schweren technischen Abfahrten "lass ich die Bestie raus"...
> Warum sollte ich mir für 90 Prozent der Fahrsituationen, in denen ich nicht den vollen Federweg brauche, den Nachteil einer langhubigen Federgabel antun?
> Mit Nachteil meine ich jetzt nicht Geometrie, denn die kann ja tatsächlich stimmen.
> Mit Nachteil meine ich das Verhalten einer langhubigen Federgabel, die für meinen Geschmack deutlich kraftraubender zu fahren ist, weil sie mehr hin und her wippt, wo's nicht nötig wäre.
> ...



Ein Altitude hätte besser zu Dir gepasst glaube ich.


----------



## sevens4 (9. Mai 2011)

@climax 66 geht mir genauso wenn ich die Gabel absenke. Die Geo ist aber so gut vom Slayer, das ich die Funktion eigentlich nie brauche. War letzte Woche in der Toskana und habe nie abgesenkt und haben technische Trails sowie lange Asphalt Trails hochgekurbelt. Das mit der abgesenkten Gabel um normal rumzufahren, begreife ich auch nicht ganz. Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## isartrails (9. Mai 2011)

dhpucky schrieb:


> ...wie kannst Du denn abgesenkt vernünftig Trails fahren? Da passt doch die gesamte Geo nicht mehr.... 40mm Absenkung = rund 2° steilere Winkel...
> 
> ... und ja, Deine Aufsetzer hängen def. damit zusammen.





GM210 schrieb:


> Ein Altitude hätte besser zu Dir gepasst glaube ich.





sevens4 schrieb:


> Das mit der abgesenkten Gabel um normal rumzufahren, begreife ich auch nicht ganz.


Ok, ich hab's kapiert!  Euer Denkansatz ist halt "andersrum".
Für mich ist "normal rumfahren" halt abgesenkt.. 
Aber ich probier's aus.
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht mehr lernfähig wäre. 

Apropos Altitude: Behauptet nicht das RM-Marketing das Slayer sei ein kletterfreudiges Super Cross-Country-Bike?


----------



## Climax_66 (9. Mai 2011)

Also geht noch mehr Leute so, absenken mach ich ja auch nur wenns bei Wurzeln anfängt zu steigen, wenn ich mein dollen hab fahr ich so lange hoch bis die Kurbel sich nicht mehr treten lässt. 
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt auf dem 09er Slayer 20/36 vorne damit gehts dann ganz schön steil..... 
Da ich der Meinung bin das runter genauso anstrengend ist wie rauf muss sich das die Waage halten heist um so fit-er berghoch umso schneller bergab. Nur bergab machts 10X mehr Laune...
Ich shuttle aber auch gerne, berghoch ist Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2011)

wie soll ich die van nur absenken?


----------



## sevens4 (9. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wie soll ich die van nur absenken?


 
Nimm ein Spanngurt 
Ja ich hätte auch lieber eine Van oder Zocchi 55, aber evt. tausche ich sie gelegentlich.


----------



## wuerope5 (16. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wie soll ich die van nur absenken?



Kauf Dir eine gscheite Gabel - Marzocchi 55 ETA - dann funktionierts auch mit Stahlfeder !!!


----------



## neikless (16. Mai 2011)

besser als fox VAN geht nicht und im slayer 2011 ist eine absenkung völlig unnötig !


----------



## zet1 (17. Mai 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> besser als fox VAN geht nicht ...



Zugegeben sehr gute Gabel, aber fahr mal eine MZ 55 RC3 Ti, und dann weisst du was eine Hammergabel ist! Die is in einer anderen Liga...

und auch eine Bos Deville (vor allem die neuen 2012er!) ist weitaus besser als eine Van

und da hast du Recht, Slayer braucht keine Absenkung, nach den ersten Touren mit Rampen >20% zwischendurch hab ich die Bestaetigung


----------



## sevens4 (17. Mai 2011)

@ Zet1
Bist Du mal eine Bos gefahren? Die würde mich nämlich auch noch intressieren, ich habe nur noch nie eine gesehen.


----------



## neikless (17. Mai 2011)




----------



## 2o83 (17. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön! 

Cheers!


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (18. Mai 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> @ Zet1
> Bist Du mal eine Bos gefahren? Die würde mich nämlich auch noch intressieren, ich habe nur noch nie eine gesehen.



ja die 2011er bin ich kurz gefahren an meinem norco range 2.. fuer eine luftgabel eine hammergabel, wirklich null losbrechmoment und sehr fluffig am trail, keine spur von fox oder rock shox aehnlichem hoelzernen gerammel... die bos kommt fast an die marzocchi 55 rc3 ran, auch in der daempfung, ... sehr effektiv einstellbar nach eigener vorliebe.. bei mir immer druckstufe auf ganz weich und rebound einen tick langsamer als noetig, das klebt wie gummi am boden.

mein shop b.keinsel bekommt schon die 2012er devilles nun und die werde ich mal am slayer oder covert ausprobieren. das TPC oder wies heisst spar ich mir aber and er deville, denn das kostet geld und bringt mE nix... ich weiss noch nicht ob ich mir gleich die 170er variante hole


----------



## sevens4 (18. Mai 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ja die 2011er bin ich kurz gefahren an meinem norco range 2.. fuer eine luftgabel eine hammergabel, wirklich null losbrechmoment und sehr fluffig am trail, keine spur von fox oder rock shox aehnlichem hoelzernen gerammel... die bos kommt fast an die marzocchi 55 rc3 ran, auch in der daempfung, ... sehr effektiv einstellbar nach eigener vorliebe.. bei mir immer druckstufe auf ganz weich und rebound einen tick langsamer als noetig, das klebt wie gummi am boden.
> 
> mein shop b.keinsel bekommt schon die 2012er devilles nun und die werde ich mal am slayer oder covert ausprobieren. das TPC oder wies heisst spar ich mir aber and er deville, denn das kostet geld und bringt mE nix... ich weiss noch nicht ob ich mir gleich die 170er variante hole



Ok Danke gib bitte einen Bericht ab wenn Du eine verbaut hast


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Mai 2011)

so ein Bockmist !!![ quote=zet1;8323250]ja die 2011er bin ich kurz gefahren an meinem norco range 2.. fuer eine luftgabel eine hammergabel, wirklich null losbrechmoment und sehr fluffig am trail, keine spur von fox oder rock shox aehnlichem hoelzernen gerammel... die bos kommt fast an die marzocchi 55 rc3 ran, auch in der daempfung, ... sehr effektiv einstellbar nach eigener vorliebe.. bei mir immer druckstufe auf ganz weich und rebound einen tick langsamer als noetig, das klebt wie gummi am boden.

mein shop b.keinsel bekommt schon die 2012er devilles nun und die werde ich mal am slayer oder covert ausprobieren. das TPC oder wies heisst spar ich mir aber and er deville, denn das kostet geld und bringt mE nix... ich weiss noch nicht ob ich mir gleich die 170er variante hole [/quote]


----------



## neikless (18. Mai 2011)

kann an meiner 36er FOX Van absolut kein losbrechmoment feststellen
habe die gabel für mich gut abgestimmt,
seither braucht man sich weiter keine gedanken drüber zu machen ...
hoch wie runter fasse ich nichts mehr an - die forke macht in jeder situation genau das was
ich erwarte und das so positiv unauffällig das man einfach nicht weiter drüber nachdenken muss ...
hochfahren - runterballern -anbremsen -laufenlassen -abspringen -landen -schlucken -rumspielen ... 
da denk ich doch nicht an meine gabel(funktionen) , die funzt einfach also konzentiere ich mich aufs fahren,
auf mich und den spass an der sache , ride on !


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> kann an meiner 36er FOX Van absolut kein losbrechmoment feststellen
> habe die gabel für mich gut abgestimmt,
> seither braucht man sich weiter keine gedanken drüber zu machen ...
> hoch wie runter fasse ich nichts mehr an - die forke macht in jeder situation genau das was
> ...



Genau so!


----------



## zet1 (19. Mai 2011)

ja Van (Stahlfeder)... aber nicht Talas(Luft) wie ich meinte!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2011)

ich meinte die VAN.


----------



## zet1 (19. Mai 2011)

dann simma uns ja einig


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2011)

Seit 2003 nur FOX Stahlfedergabeln.
Einbauen, einstellen, vergessen...............


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube euch!
Ich muss aber auch sagen: "Fox 36 Talas 2010. Einbauen, einstellen, vergessen..............!" 

So Leute, wieviele Slayer 2011 sehe ich den auf dem Bikefestival in Willingen?
Samstag oder Sonntag bin ich da. Wird noch geklärt.


----------



## sevens4 (19. Mai 2011)

Da gebe ich Dir nicht recht, stelle einmal den Luftdruck ein und wähle eine gröbere Gangart und kontroliere dann nochmals den Luftdruck. Du wirst feststellen, dass sich dieser erhöht hat


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2011)

Und wenn es kalt wird, solltest du auch mal nach der Luft schauen.
Talas & Float liegen dann gerne auf der Nase.


----------



## sevens4 (19. Mai 2011)

Ja aber da ist das Problem, dass sich die Abstreifer und Dichtungen verhärten und das Ding dann beginnt zu bocken. Sagt übrigens auch der Fox Service.


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Mai 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Ja aber da ist das Problem, dass sich die Abstreifer und Dichtungen verhärten und das Ding dann beginnt zu bocken. Sagt übrigens auch der Fox Service.


Wärme ---Deckchen  vorab ....


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Mai 2011)

Na ja.
Wenn das so wäre, dann wäre die Luft in einer Talas oder Float aus einem anderen Universum.

Mal eine Luftmatratze aus der Sonne in den kalten Keller gelegt?


----------



## isartrails (20. Mai 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> ...stelle einmal den Luftdruck ein und wähle eine gröbere Gangart ...


Interessante Gabel hast Du. 
Kann ich an meiner nicht einstellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (21. Mai 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Interessante Gabel hast Du.
> Kann ich an meiner nicht einstellen....


Schon klar Du fährst ja auch abgesenkt durch die Gegend


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Mai 2011)

Die physikalischen Eigenschaften sind mir klar, aber dennoch musste ich noch nie während der Saison nachpumpen oder ablassen. 
Nach dem Winter habe ich es mal gecheckt. In der Saison war es nie nötig.

Naja, bei mir ist es ja auch so das meine Gabel nicht soo oft im Einsatz ist wie eure


----------



## sevens4 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe jetzt schon die 3. Fox 36 Talas Jg.09 -10 und 11 und bei allen kann der Luftdruck eingestellt werden und nach einer gewisen Zeit ist dieser dann erhöht, ich kontroliere diesen je nach Einsatz so alle 3 Wochen. Ok ich mache mit dem Bike so um die 7- 10 Std in der Woche.


----------



## isartrails (22. Mai 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> ...und nach einer gewisen Zeit ist dieser dann erhöht...


Hast Du auch eine Erklärung für dieses überirdische Phänomen?


----------



## sevens4 (22. Mai 2011)

schaumbildung


----------



## zet1 (22. Mai 2011)

dann befüll es mit Öhlins Öl, das schäumt nicht.. abe kostet ein halber Liter an die 30 EUR 

BOS verwendet das zb...


----------



## sevens4 (22. Mai 2011)

Ok ist ein Versuch wert. Danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2011)

wo soll sich der schaum bilden?
in der talaseinheit?


----------



## sevens4 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich messe den Druck an der Talas einheit und der steigt dann so um die 0,2 Bar. Was mich wieder erstaunt hat, dass im Holmen kein Schmieroil mehr war. Ob sich da was überhitzt wegen Trockenlauf? Die Talas einheit habe ich noch nie zerlegt, dass lass ich die Fox Jungs machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2011)

Der Druck ändert sich nur durch die Erwärmung von Luft.
Ausdehnverhalten von Flüssigkeiten kann man vernachlässigen.

Das Öl in der Talaseinheit ist blaues FoxFluid.
Es wird nach wenigen Federbewegungen zu Schaum, macht aber nix, funktioniert trotzdem.

Das Schmieröl wird vielelicht etwas aufschäumen, aber ohne Einfluss auf dei Performance.


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Mai 2011)

Uhhh 
Erste Bi´lder :-()))


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2011)

Nacht & Nebel Aktion


----------



## volpi (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
anbei die ersten Fotos von meinem Slayer. Folgendes habe ich bis dato modifiziert: Neue Schaltzüge (das weiß ging ja absolut nicht), neues Innenlager, Hope Bremsen, Easton Haven Vorbau, Easton Haven Carbon Lenker, Reverb Sattelstütze, 2,4 Reifen hinten und X9 Shifter. 
Ich bin es jetzt ein paar Mal auf dem Trail gefahren und auch schon im Park (Samerberg - sehr schöne Flow Strecke). Mein Eindruck - geiles Bike! Die Sitzposition ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber super im Uphill. Man merkt überhaupt nicht, dass es ein Enduro ist. Im Downhill ist es super wendig, sehr steiff und macht einfach Spaß. Aber meines Erachtens muss ich noch mal ein wenig mehr pimpen. Der RP 23 gefällt mir nicht. Das muss geändert werden. Frage dazu - empfohlen wurde mir der Manitou Evolver ISX 4 oder Swinger Expert und dann ist da noch auf meiner Liste der Rocco Air oder Vivid Air. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Manitou? Preislich absolut super und von dem was ich lese, soll er auch sehr gut sein. Den Rocco bin ich neulich am Torque mal gefahren und der spricht schon sehr linear an. Wie ist die Performance vom Manitou dagegen? Ach ja - falls jemand einen fast neuen RP 23 möchte, dann sagt gerne Bescheid. 

Hier nun mal die Bilder:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2011)

hahaaa Stefan....sehr sehr gute Entscheidung 

by the way


----------



## hugolost (28. Mai 2011)

Wo gibts so ein SHirt? Oder selber gemacht? Dann hätte ich gerne das Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (28. Mai 2011)

Die Vorlage als Vektorgrafik hätte ich auch gern ;-)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Mai 2011)

Ja, ist selber gemacht!
Wer wirklich so ein T-Shirt haben möchte kann sich gerne bei mir melden und ein in verschiedenen Farben kaufen.


Mal was Anderes, was für Kurbellängen fahrt Ihr an eueren Slayern?
Ich fahre 175mm Länge. Teilweise muss ich auf einer Tour gan schön aufpassen wo ich in die Pedale trete. Ich bin mittlerweile schön öfters mit dem Pedal gegen Wurzeln geschlagen bin. Ob langsame Kurven, oder auch auf Geradeaus Strecken.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. Mai 2011)

Moin

Fahre auch mit einer 175mm Kurbel. Bin mit denen auch schon des Öfteren aufgesetzt. Am Switch fahre/fuhr ich 170mm. Das fühlte sich irgendwie komisch an. Deswegen bin ich wieder zurück zu 175mm.

Mal was anderes

Hab mir wieder was vom Switch geliehen:





Fährt sich sehr gut der Roco WC nur das AHA-Erlebnis gegenüber dem Air blieb irgendwie aus. Finde das Heck auch mit diesem Dämpfer etwas überdämpft. Hab nur den minimalen Druck (12bar) drin und auch min. Compression. Mach ich was falsch oder ist der Hinterbau einfach nicht "fluffiger" zu bekommen...
Das Wippen des Hinterbaus beim Bergauf fahren hielt sich im erfreulichen Rahmen.

MFG


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Mai 2011)

Hm, also meiner ist schön "fluffig". Ich würde ihn noch fluffiger bekommen wenn ich ein paar Einstellungen wieder heraus nehme.
Was für eine Federhärte fährst du bei was für einem Gewicht?

Auf jeden Fall sieht das Slayer jetzt mit dem Coil auch optisch noch besser aus 

Was die Kurbeln angeht, denke ich das wir mit leben müseen. Schließlich wollen wir ja den vollen Vortrieb behalten. Da wären 170er etwas schlechter.
Beim Bergabschreddern habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Aufsetzten.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. Mai 2011)

Fahre mit einer 550er Feder. Kampfgewicht ca. 86kg.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Mai 2011)

ahaa, ja beides genau wie bei mir.


----------



## neikless (29. Mai 2011)

170mm kurbel 500er feder 81 kg 

niko ich will auch so ein T shirt


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Mai 2011)

ich habe mir einfach mal einen O- Ring über die Kolbenstange gewörgelt.
So kann ich sag und Federwegsausnutzung besser kontrollieren.


----------



## blaubaer (30. Mai 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes, was für Kurbellängen fahrt Ihr an eueren Slayern?


 
auch die 175er, 
aber ich war das aufsetzten schon vom Altitude gewöhnt, daher nichts neues 



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Das Wippen des Hinterbaus beim Bergauf fahren hielt sich im erfreulichen Rahmen.
> 
> MFG


 
schön zu hören 

dann kann ich meine zukunfts*traum*pläne i`wann doch getrost umsetzten ohne bedenken zu haben.
einzig das rote elox stört etwas, aber es gibt ja bis dann wieder eine winterbastelzeit...


----------



## isartrails (30. Mai 2011)

Nur mal für die Chronik:
Wir haben noch nicht mal Juni, aber an meinem Slayer sind bereits die Dämpferhülsen ausgeschlagen! 
Werde den Dämpfer jetzt mal ausbauen und schauen, wo der Hund begraben liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2011)

Die Buchsel schlagen regelmäßig aus, leider.
Wenn du neue einbaust, würde ich sie mit einem Wachsschmiermittel versehen.
Dann halten sie länger.
Kein Fett oder Öl!

Haltbarer sind Konstruktionen mit durchgehender Achse.
Gibt es bei Push oder Spezialiced.

Nadellager sind auch möglich, müssen aber ab und an mal gefettet und etwas gedreht werden.
Je nach Toleranz im Auge können die Dinger aber auch Spiel haben.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (30. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ich habe mir einfach mal einen O- Ring über die Kolbenstange gewörgelt.
> So kann ich sag und Federwegsausnutzung besser kontrollieren.



OK.
An meinem Roco Air habe ich mir auch was für Sag und Federwegskontrolle gebastelt.
Es ist aber nicht so, dass ich den Federweg nicht ausnutze. Ich habe nur das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau sensibler sein könnte.

MFG


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2011)

Vom DHX kann ich jedenfalls sagen, dass er sensibel ist und den Weg ausnutzt.
Je nach Volumen und Druck im AGB.
Allerdings sind keine 57mm Hub möglich weil der Anschlagpuffer dann auf Null zusammen gedrückt werden müsste.


Komm doch einfach im August in die Pfalz, dann kannst du mal kurz meinen Dämpfer einsetzen, sofern eine 450er Feder passt.

Im Forum treibt sich ein "Lord- Helmchen" rum.
Der ist für die Dämpfer in den Alutechs zuständig.
Er hat sich auf MZ spazialisiert.
Vielleicht kann der dir weiter helfen.
Wir haben mal miteiander telefoniert, macht einen fitten Eindruck.


----------



## isartrails (30. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ... Haltbarer sind Konstruktionen mit durchgehender Achse. ...


Die Dämpfer im neuen Slayer sind mit durchgehender Achse eingebaut (also nicht mehr so wie beim SXC).
Hab mal alles demontiert, auch die Wippe, geputzt und wieder zusammengeschraubt.
Bilde mir ein, dass das Spiel jetzt weg ist. Bin aber noch nicht gefahren seitdem.
Bei der Demontage hatte ich beim Prüfen der Stahlachsen in den Bushings nicht den Eindruck, dass das Spiel von dort kommt (wobei man das vermutlich mit der Hand kaum beurteilen kann...), denn die Stahlachsen gehen in den Bushings immer noch verdammt schwer.
Die obere kann ich mit viel Kraft mit der Hand aus der zentralen Lage drücken, die untere nur mit Zange und viel Kraft.

Wenn's die Bushings aber nicht sind/waren, dann kann's eigentlich nur ein/mehrere Lager der Wippe sein.
Mein Verdacht fällt auf die beiden hinteren, dem HRad näheren Industrie-Lager, wobei ich weniger an Spiel in den Lagern denke, als an unsaubere/ungenaue Verschraubung der Schwingenlager.

Faktisch ist es doch so, dass die Lager ja kaum von hoher Lagerlaufleistung kaputtgehen können, denn da bewegt sich ja quasi nichts.
Hingegen bekommen die Lager kräftig Schläge ab, so dass vermutlich irgendwann der Sitz des Lagers in der Passung Spiel zu bekommen scheint...

Kann mir bitte nochmal jemand den Link zu der Seite posten, wo steht, mit welchem Drehmoment die Schrauben wieder angezogen werden müssen, danke?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2011)

http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/tech-support/rocky-mountain.html


----------



## luigi_ccnb (31. Mai 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes, was für Kurbellängen fahrt Ihr an eueren Slayern?
> Ich fahre 175mm Länge. Teilweise muss ich auf einer Tour gan schön aufpassen wo ich in die Pedale trete. Ich bin mittlerweile schön öfters mit dem Pedal gegen Wurzeln geschlagen bin. Ob langsame Kurven, oder auch auf Geradeaus Strecken.




moin,

und ich dachte schon, das sei nur bei mir so. meine kurbeln sehen bereits aus wie die sau, weil ich ebenfalls häufiger hängen bleibe... 175mm sind die standardkurbeln ja, die dran sind am slayer 50...

bis denn

Luigi


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (31. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vom DHX kann ich jedenfalls sagen, dass er sensibel ist und den Weg ausnutzt.
> Je nach Volumen und Druck im AGB.
> Allerdings sind keine 57mm Hub möglich weil der Anschlagpuffer dann auf Null zusammen gedrückt werden müsste.
> 
> ...



Moin

Danke für den Tipp.
Pfalz im August steht bei mir im Kalender. Kann leider noch nicht 100%ig zusagen.

MFG


----------



## zet1 (6. Juni 2011)

also ich hatte mit meiner 175mm Aerozine X12 titankurbel noch keine Probleme von Aufsetzen beim treten... aber vllcht weil ichs vom Intense und transition her gewohnt bin ein tiefes tretlager zu haben und da etwas anderen stil zu verwenden 

btw, ich lass auch ein paar Rocky Tshirts bedrucken, fall jemand Interesse hat... hat jemand ein paar vektorgraphiken bei der hand vom Rocky Logo usw? wuerde es mir einfacher machen...

danke


----------



## blaubaer (7. Juni 2011)

heute morgen, 10.00 Uhr, Monte Gambarogno, Ticino, Svizzera, 1687m.ü.M. 





mit Blick auf Locarno, Rechtes im Bild sieht man den Monte Tamaro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (7. Juni 2011)

Sehr neidisch. Hier geht die Welt unter! 
Viel Spaß dort noch!

Cheers!


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Juni 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> btw, ich lass auch ein paar Rocky Tshirts bedrucken, fall jemand Interesse hat... hat jemand ein paar vektorgraphiken bei der hand vom Rocky Logo usw? wuerde es mir einfacher machen...
> 
> danke



Im Netz bei den T-Shirt Bedrucker kannste das knicken mit org. Logo
Da musst zum Hinterhof Bedrucker gehen der nicht checkt das er sich gerade strafbar macht. Da musst Du schon selbst was entwerfen wie weiter oben abgebildet. Urheberrechtsverletzungen sind nicht billig, lass es lieber mit org. Logo kann ich Dir nur aus Erfahrung empfehlen.


----------



## zet1 (12. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Tipp... also der shop von dem ich die tshirts mit Originallogo habe, und auch mit dem Shopwerbe Logo drauf, der hat bei jedem Betreiber angefragt ob er Promowear anbieten darf, und hat auch die Erlaubnis dafür bekommen.. ausser bei Intense, da bekommt er noch bescheid soweit ich weiss.

Ich denke, ein hersteller, der zb gar keine Tshirts anbietet hier bei uns (meines Wissens), der sollte eigentlich froh sein, dass jemand mit einem Tshirt somit Werbung für sein Produkt macht...  es wird ja auch nur ein paar geben die sich das antun und welche bedrucken lassen...


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juni 2011)

NEW


Es ist einfach TOLL


----------



## zet1 (15. Juni 2011)

hab mal ein paar layouts gemacht, welches findet ihr denn eigentlich am besten...? waere hilfreich.

Fareben sind halt nur als Beispile gedacht, es geht ums Design mal grob...

Danke


----------



## luigi_ccnb (15. Juni 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> hab mal ein paar layouts gemacht, welches findet ihr denn eigentlich am besten...? waere hilfreich.
> 
> Fareben sind halt nur als Beispile gedacht, es geht ums Design mal grob...
> 
> Danke



Moin,

ich persönlich finde das 4. am besten. Nur die Position auf dem Shirt ist nicht ideal. Dadurch, dass das Logo recht groß ist, ist die Positionierung auf der linken Brust nicht schick. Mittig wirkt dann wahrscheinlich besser.

Würde auch gern eins haben (die Farben müssen aber noch geklärt werden  ).

Bye

Luigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (15. Juni 2011)

Ganz links ist am coolsten, gefolgt von ganz rechts!


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Juni 2011)

Ganz links


----------



## zet1 (15. Juni 2011)

also dann ists klar 

werde das linke nehmen und das ganz rechte.

beim ganz rechten gibts dann halt nun noch die moeglichkeit des logos kleiner auf der linken brust zu machen, oder sonst groesser und mittig... was meint ihr?


----------



## RMB-Rider (15. Juni 2011)

Das Logo links lassen, aber etwas kleiner!
Ansonsten echt cool und ich hätte gerne beide!


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Juni 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> btw, ich lass auch ein paar Rocky Tshirts bedrucken, fall jemand Interesse hat... hat jemand ein paar vektorgraphiken bei der hand vom Rocky Logo usw? wuerde es mir einfacher machen...
> 
> danke



frag doch gleich den Mr. Freeride. Der versteht sein Zeug.


----------



## bestmove (15. Juni 2011)

Genau  und dann bitte wieder "Slayer 2011" Themen!

@mohrstefan
Schönes Ding  Klingel schon dran?


----------



## Climax_66 (15. Juni 2011)

@mohrstefan

Fernbedieng mit dem linken Daumen ist mal was Neues, die Zug Verlegung hätte ich da gern mal gesehen.
Den Rubber Queen an der Front kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2011)

wow Mohr das sieht für deine Verhältnisse ja recht normal aus 
sehr schön!

Nicht direkt Slayer 2011, aber ich habe an jenem Bike meine XTR Kurbeln jetzt endgüldig ruiniert! Die linke Kurbel murkselt nur noch so auf der Achse rum. 
Ich habe ihr am Sonntag in Willingen wohl wieder etwas zu viel zugemuten!
Jetzt kommt erst mal eine XT ran!

Sonst hat das Slayer seinen Job mal wieder mehr als gut gemacht


----------



## neikless (15. Juni 2011)

@ Mrs Freeride vielleicht solltest du dir mal eine angemessene hope oder RF Kurbel gönnen ... 
habe nun wieder nach den ersten wirklichem road trip erneut hinterbau demontiert
kontrolliert geschmiert und gewarten und es ist selbst bei pingeliger kontrolle kein verschleiß 
feststellbar ... nach viel winter enduro und viel bike park / trails


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2011)

Ja! Hope! Aber die gibt es ja noch nicht!
Ja wenn das gefühlte Spiel am Bike nur durch die Kurbeln kommt habe ich auch keine Probleme mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi_ccnb (16. Juni 2011)

moin leute,

in ebay verscherbelt jemand zum 2. mal (vor ca. 6-8 wochen ist der schon einmal versteigert worden, ist wohl schiefgegangen) einen nagelneuen slayer50 rahmen.

kennt den ganz zufällig jemand (manchmal gibt´s ja solche zufälle)? hab den schon angeschrieben, aber keine antwort...

dankeschön!

luigi


----------



## zet1 (16. Juni 2011)

ich sehe keinen eingestellt, hast du einen link?


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2011)

Da waren wohl beim letzten mal die Gebote zu niedrig


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2011)

Mir ist der leider zu Klein, daher hast du einen Konkurenten weniger beim bieten: http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2564b85de9


----------



## luigi_ccnb (16. Juni 2011)

mir ist der auch zu klein, daher hab ich das slayer ja auch in 20,5" gekauft...

aber für meine bessere hälfte wäre das ideal  und dann gäbe es auch keine meckerei mehr, ich sei nur wegen des besseren bikes schneller


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Juni 2011)

soulbrother schrieb:


> da waren wohl beim letzten mal die gebote zu niedrig


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Juni 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> genau  Und dann bitte wieder "slayer 2011" themen!
> 
> @mohrstefan
> schönes ding  Klingel schon dran?


logo


----------



## blaubaer (17. Juni 2011)

jetzt weiss ich, wie das einge meinten: gib Luft keine Chance 

schei$$ auf die 600gr. mehrgewicht, die bergabperformance ist sowas von geil. 
es wird dadurch zwar nur noch schneller, aber egal wichtig ist doch dass am schluss ein fettes  im gesicht steht.


----------



## Frog (17. Juni 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> jetzt weiss ich, wie das einge meinten: gib Luft keine Chance
> 
> unglaublich ich hab ein neues Bike, es wird dadurch zwar nur noch schneller, aber egal wichtig ist doch dass am schluss ein fettes  im gesicht steht.



das liegt nur an der Gabel....MZ ist in der Klasse unschlagbar...RC3 Ti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. Juni 2011)

nicht nur, der Dämpfer macht auch noch die hälfte aus 
ja, die gabel ist sowas von feinfühlig, dass ich schon fast meinte, ich hätte etwas vergessen zu einstellen. im vergleich zu 36er Float R von vorher sind es welten...


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön,die RC3 passt ja perfekt da rein 
Bei Dämpferluft muß es nur die richtige sein...halt Zocchi und nicht Fox


----------



## GM210 (17. Juni 2011)

Richtig hübsch geworden das Gerät! Sauber.


----------



## sevens4 (17. Juni 2011)

Sieht gut aus, habe heute beim Mech eine Lyrik DH Coil zum testen bestellt. Habe die Nase voll von der Talas.


----------



## blaubaer (17. Juni 2011)

Danke @ll 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sehr schön,die RC3 passt ja perfekt da rein
> Bei Dämpferluft muß es nur die richtige sein...halt Zocchi und nicht Fox



bei der gabel wollte ich zuerst noch die 55er Micro nehmen, aber die RC3 passt da farblich und von der einstellbarkeit schon besser 

Luft; naja, hätt ich dies doch vorher gewusst, da war ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher ob Marzocchi Luft oder Stahl. mit Stahl kan man nicht viel falsch machen... das jahr ist ja noch lang


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Juni 2011)

jaaaa sehr sehr schön!
Eine verdammt gute Entscheidung.

Ich habe letztes Wochenende in Willingen endlich mal das 50er live gesehen!
Die Farbe ist ja fast unschlagbar. Sieht verdammt gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (18. Juni 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Danke @ll
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich schreib doch schon in jedem thread, dass die Fox Luftmodelle eher hölzern holpernde Gabeln sind gege die Stahlfedermodelle von Marzocchi, sogar die Luftmodelle von Marzocchi sind da um Welten besser... aber auf mich hört ja keiner


----------



## sevens4 (18. Juni 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ich schreib doch schon in jedem thread, dass die Fox Luftmodelle eher hölzern holpernde Gabeln sind gege die Stahlfedermodelle von Marzocchi, sogar die Luftmodelle von Marzocchi sind da um Welten besser... aber auf mich hört ja keiner


 
Doch ich glaube Dir, werfe darum ich mein letzten Fox Sch... auch noch weg. Habe soeben festgestellt, dass der Original Laufradsatz langsam seinen Geist aufgibt.


----------



## blaubaer (18. Juni 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ich schreib doch schon in jedem thread, dass die Fox Luftmodelle eher hölzern holpernde Gabeln sind gege die Stahlfedermodelle von Marzocchi, sogar die Luftmodelle von Marzocchi sind da um Welten besser... aber auf mich hört ja keiner



man kann halt nicht überall sein/lesen 



sevens4 schrieb:


> Habe soeben festgestellt, dass der Original Laufradsatz langsam seinen Geist aufgibt.



bei mir hatt sich vor 2 wochen schon mal ein Nippel in luft aufgelöst
bzw. ein teil dreht nun seine runden in der Felge  und klimmper vor sich hin.
naja, ein neuer LRS wird auch das nächste sein...Easton oder Fulcrum... mal sehen


----------



## sevens4 (18. Juni 2011)

Bin mir noch nicht schlüssig. DT 1750, Dt 2000 oder ein Satz mit ZTR Flow Felgen aufbauen. Evt. auch Saint naben und Dt 600 Felge. Mal schauen, am Sonntag werde ich mich entscheiden.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. Juni 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> man kann halt nicht überall sein/lesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind ja schöne Aussichten...meine Naben klingen auch schon komisch 
Also bist Du doch nicht mehr glücklich geworden mit deiner Float. Ich gebe meiner (auch budgetbedingt) noch eine Chance...

MFG


----------



## zet1 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir einen Customlaufradsatz geholt: Alexrims Supra 30, auf Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben und DT Supercomp Speichen mit Alunippel um nur 429 EUR. Gewicht 1760 Gramm!!

und bei deiesem weiss ich dass der hält, denn eigentlich hatte ich den schon am Transition Blindside längere Zeit, und einfach nun nur X12 umgebaut hinten


----------



## blaubaer (18. Juni 2011)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> das sind ja schöne Aussichten...meine Naben klingen auch schon komisch
> Also bist Du doch nicht mehr glücklich geworden mit deiner Float. Ich gebe meiner (auch budgetbedingt) noch eine Chance...
> 
> MFG




mit den Naben von Rocky hatte ich noch nie probleme.

Float; vor 1er woche machte sie so ziemlich auf sturr, das fahrverhalten damals auf der tour war, wie wenn ich eine Manitou 1 von `92 verbaut gehabt hätte. 
als ich sie öffente war in der luftkammer alles öl von unten zur schmierung drinn  und das bei 60psi druck in der luftkammer  

im vergleich zur 55 RC3 Ti sind das welten was ansprechen und federverhalten angeht, zudem schlürft diese Ital.Lady eins vor sich hin, dass einem fast einer abgeht bei den Wurzeltrails


----------



## antihero73 (18. Juni 2011)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> moin leute,
> 
> in ebay verscherbelt jemand zum 2. mal (vor ca. 6-8 wochen ist der schon einmal versteigert worden, ist wohl schiefgegangen) einen nagelneuen slayer50 rahmen.
> 
> ...



moin,nix schiefgegangen.letzte mal habe ich den rahmen ersteigert,neuer unbenutzter rahmen,alles seriÃ¶s!!!schlagt zu!hab ihn fÃ¼r fÃ¼r ein 1000â¬ bekommen,was ein spottpreis war.
viel spaÃ demjenigen der ihn ersteigert,ist ein hammerteil!
viele grÃ¼Ãe
p.s. hier mal ein foto,ist noch nicht ganz fertig kommen noch ein paar andere teile ran!

bin recht neu,das foto ist bei meinen fotos!wie lade ich grÃ¶Ãere dateien in meine beitrÃ¤ge?


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Juni 2011)

...so


----------



## blaubaer (18. Juni 2011)

antihero73 schrieb:


> p.s. hier mal ein foto,ist noch nicht ganz fertig kommen noch ein paar andere teile ran!
> 
> bin recht neu,das foto ist bei meinen fotos!wie lade ich größere dateien in meine beiträge?





Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...so



kleiner Tipp  die Schaltkabelhülle unter dem Tretlager musst Du in einem Bogen verlegen, ansonsten gibt es ghostshifting .
der Bogen muss nicht ganz so gross sein, wie die hintere bremsleitung verlegt wurde 

so in etwa, geht auch ohne mit diesem klettkondom, ein kabelbinder reicht auch. 




    an das oberrohr gehöhrt normalerweise das kabel für eine absenkbare stütze , an dem unterrohr gehen alle 3 kabel entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antihero73 (18. Juni 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp  die Schaltkabelhülle unter dem Tretlager musst Du in einem Bogen verlegen, ansonsten gibt es ghostshifting .
> der Bogen muss nicht ganz so gross sein, wie die hintere bremsleitung verlegt wurde
> an das oberrohr gehöhrt normalerweise das kabel für eine absenkbare stütze , an dem unterrohr gehen alle 3 kabel entlang.



danke,habe wir selbst auch schon festgestellt(ist kein aktuelles foto,hat sich einiges verändert!).das rad hat ein freund in kurzer zeit dankbarer weise zusammengeschraubt da ich in die schweiz gezogen bin und es unbedingt gleich mitnehmen wollte!hatte damals auch noch nicht alle meine wunschteile!
aktuelle fotos folgen demnächst mal.


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Juni 2011)

antihero73 schrieb:


> moin,nix schiefgegangen.letzte mal habe ich den rahmen ersteigert,neuer unbenutzter rahmen,alles seriös!!!schlagt zu!hab ihn für für ein 1000 bekommen,was ein spottpreis war.
> viel spaß demjenigen der ihn ersteigert,ist ein hammerteil!
> viele grüße
> p.s. hier mal ein foto,ist noch nicht ganz fertig kommen noch ein paar andere teile ran!
> ...


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juni 2011)

Kaufen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/388676


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Juni 2011)

oh man ist das peinlich!
Ich glaube ich habe die XTR doch nicht zerstört!
Ich habe wohl die Schraube mit dem normalen Minitool nie so fest ziehen können. Habe heute mit einem richtig langen Imbus mal nachgezogen. Nun scheint es erst mal zu gehen. Mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Juni 2011)

saupeinlich! Hab' das gleiche bei meinen Lagern durchgezogen


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juni 2011)

Soo nach drei Dämpfer versuchen,der bleibt drinn




Ach ja das mit dem Schaltzug muß ich auch noch ändern


----------



## neikless (30. Juni 2011)

Luftnummer und 17 kg


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juni 2011)

Heeeee 
Lufti 16,15 kg


----------



## sevens4 (6. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte meine 36 Talas ja ausbauen und gegen ein Stahlgefedertes Produkt tauschen. Mein Velomech hat nochmals mit dem Fox Importeur gesprochen und die haben sie in die Zange genommen. Sie arbeitet jetzt so wie eine Gabel mit Stahlfeder. Das Losbrechmoment ist gleich null. Und die Progression ist jetzt auch so wie gewünscht und rauscht nicht mehr durch bis zum Endanschlag. Das beste, alles auf Garantie )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (6. Juli 2011)

na sowas... und warum machen sie das nicht schon ab Werk???

Komisch komisch


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Juli 2011)

Nach vielen Nachfragen !!



Unten sins 10X22,22
Oben  sins 10X 27,80
Siehe Bild


----------



## sevens4 (7. Juli 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> na sowas... und warum machen sie das nicht schon ab Werk???
> 
> Komisch komisch


Ich weiss ja nicht ob die OEM die gleiche Qualität hat wie wenn Du sie im Zubehörhandel kaufst ?


----------



## Frog (7. Juli 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Nach vielen Nachfragen !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...der H-Reifen ist doch nur drauf, wenn das RM ins Wohnzimmer darf ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juli 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> na sowas... und warum machen sie das nicht schon ab Werk???
> 
> Komisch komisch



Wenn eine Talas einige Wochen nicht auf dem Kopf gestanden hat, dann sind die 15ml Schmieröl auf der Talasseite komplett nach unten gelaufen.
Dann stockt das Ding.

Fragt einfach beim User "Till!" nach, der hat seine gestern gemacht bekommen.
Er hat den geplanten Umbau auf Coil sofort verworfen.

Das ist sicher mit ein Hauptgrund, weshalb die Dinger einmal im Jahr zerlegt werden sollen.

Der Durchschlagschutz an den Talasmodellen ist werksmäßig nicht aktiviert, im Gegensatz zu einer Coil Kartusche.


----------



## sevens4 (7. Juli 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Talas einige Wochen nicht auf dem Kopf gestanden hat, dann sind die 15ml Schmieröl auf der Talasseite komplett nach unten gelaufen.
> Dann stockt das Ding.
> 
> Fragt einfach beim User "Till!" nach, der hat seine gestern gemacht bekommen.
> ...


Wechsle3 mal im Jahr das Schmieroil und stelle sie regelmässig auf den Kopf, dass kann es nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (7. Juli 2011)

seid doch einfacl zufrieden mit eurer Talas... und sed froh dass ihr nicht ene 55 RC3 TI testen könnt, denn dann würdet ihr den Unterschied bemerken 


gerade eben von einer Tour mit dem Slayer retour.. Bilder folgen.. muss sagen, das Bike gefällt mir immer mehr!


----------



## blaubaer (7. Juli 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> und sed froh dass ihr nicht ene 55 RC3 TI testen könnt, denn dann würdet ihr den Unterschied bemerken


----------



## sevens4 (7. Juli 2011)

JA JA evt schenke ich mir auf Weihnachten etwas, Bos oder Zocchi )


----------



## neikless (18. Juli 2011)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Juli 2011)

njoaa verdammt schön!
Ist irgendwas geändert?


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juli 2011)




----------



## zet1 (19. Juli 2011)

was issn das fuer eine Kefue?
Wie bist mit dem Sugarless Bashguard zufrieden?


----------



## Frog (19. Juli 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> was issn das fuer eine Kefue?
> Wie bist mit dem Sugarless Bashguard zufrieden?



http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide


----------



## neikless (19. Juli 2011)

der sugarless hat zwei große probleme :
die nach vorn gerichtete öffung schützt beim "feindkontakt" oder "steinbomadierung" nicht otimal dazu versucht die kette durch die öffnung öfter mal auf das große blatt bzw den bash zu schalten, dazu kommt noch die gefahr des hängenbleibens ... echt schlimm war die verarbeitung eigentlich echt ne frechheit das man da selbst erst mal an die drehbank muss damit das ding rund wird und die verarbeitungsspuren erträglich aussehen - also ka wie mohrstefan das sieht aber so wie 
ich das beobachtet habe - nicht empfehlenswert !

die Kefü funzt erstaunlich gut ... auch wenn es keine richtige führung ist eine gute hilfe ! nahezu lautlos und nicht zu spüren !


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Juli 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> was issn das fuer eine Kefue?
> Wie bist mit dem Sugarless Bashguard zufrieden?


So nu mal Ich
habe den Bash irgendwann hier im Bikemarkt entdeckt.
und,wie Nic schon beschrieben:-((
nach viel Nacharbeiten ist das Teil TOP !!(Ösi halt)
Super leichtgewicht ca.60g,Top Stabiel,kein kontakt mit irgendwelche STEINE-bam!!
Ähh-- trotz allem  Race-Face-Lite ist die bessere wahl,auch preislich
da der Ösi 40 zu buche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (20. Juli 2011)

aha.  also ich kann ueber meinen nicht schimpfen ehrlich gesagt, denn ich habe ja auch den Sugarless mit Oeffnung und den vollen etwas schwereren. er passte ohne nachbessern sofrt auf meine kurbeln und zugegeben ist nicht exakt ohne sichtbare cnc spuren gefertigt am rand... aber er haelt wie mohrstefan es sagt bisher bombemfest und ich habe komischerweise weder kettenhaenger, oder ghostshifting like neikless es meint oder so... bisher problemlos. ich denke aber auch dass der preis ok geht, ist eben eine kleinserie gewesen und halt kein taiwan produkt das jeder hat, finde ihn auch sehr schoen.

ich fragte deshalb, da der anbieter neue versionen bekommt wies aussieht, von einem anderen lieferanten, und man will eine wesentlich bessere verarbeitung und auch noch in bverschiedenen farben die anbieten, evtl sogar noch eine spur leichter... naja, ich werd die neuen dann mal an meinem Rocky posten wenns soweit ist 

uebrgens... falls es jemanden interessiert, der shop in meiner naehe bietet 2 slayer 70 testbikes nun zum abverkauf an zum saisonende...


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Juli 2011)

Zweifach-Umwerfer,endlich macht die Kette was ich will )


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juli 2011)

hey, mein Slayer wurde heute auch etwas aufgemotzt!
Nun sind Hope M4 Bremsen verbaut


----------



## isartrails (23. Juli 2011)

@neikless: Soso, du verkaufst dein Slayer nach nur 5 Monaten wieder?!
Darf man fragen, warum?
Dem Thread hier würden ein paar kritische Töne sicher nicht schaden...

Was wurde nun aus dem RP23, ist der noch zu haben?


----------



## neikless (23. Juli 2011)

ich steige auf 29er fully um, thats it, das Slayer ist Top !
Aber seit ich mein 29er Hardtail habe bin ich fast nur noch damit unterwegs
und will daher auch ein 29er Fully/Trailbike/Enduro/AM 140mm 

Verkauf steht aber auch nicht fest , nur bei passendem Angebot sonst bleibt es !


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Juli 2011)

Der RP 23 ist aus meinem Bike,wo der Euro nu her kommt ist mier egal,ob vom neikless,oder von einem hier 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/392339/cat/500


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Juli 2011)

@Mr.Freeride
endlich haste gescheite Stopper am Bike.


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Juli 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hey, mein Slayer wurde heute auch etwas aufgemotzt!
> Nun sind Hope M4 Bremsen verbaut


Hi
Wie wärs,tausche einen
 M4 gegen M6 Sattel


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Juli 2011)

Nur mal so zwischendurch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2011)

Geil!
Wo gibts das? Climax?


----------



## zet1 (27. Juli 2011)

hab mir auch 2 gemacht mittlerweile 









wer auch will -> PN


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2011)

Chic, aber das SLayershirt ist der Hammer. Das hätte ich wohl gerne mit SWITCH


----------



## isartrails (27. Juli 2011)

So, jetzt ist aber mal wieder Schluß mit den Mädelsklamottentipps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kann mir mal lieber jemand sagen, was ich für den Laufradsatz aus dem Slayer 30 noch im Bikemarkt verlagen kann?
Wurde genau einmal gefahren auf 'ner 40 km-Runde.

Rims	WTB SpeedDisc All Mtn
Hubs (FR)	RMB AM Sealed 20mm Axle
Hubs (RR)	RMB AM Sealed 12 x 142mm E Thru
Spokes	DT Swiss Champion

ohne Bremsdiscs, ohne Kassette und ohne Bereifung, bzw. diese nur optional.
Cassette	Sram PG-950-9 11-34T
Tires (RR/FR)	Maxxis Ardent F: 2.4 / R: 2.25


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Juli 2011)

200


----------



## isartrails (28. Juli 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> 200



Ach ja? 
Dann schlag ich vor, wir tauschen: Deinen Dämpfer gegen meinen Laufradsatz. Und 'n Bier geb ich dir auch noch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (28. Juli 2011)

Muss leider noch mal was zu den Leibchen (Mädchen Klamotten) posten, sonst muss ichs öfter posten, nur weil der Herr Kommentator kein Wert auf Style legt, heist das doch nicht das ich das jetzt mehrmals per PN beantworten muss.

Also das Motiv ist Eigenkreation, aufm Rücken kommt der Schriftzug 
"Ride On" noch hinzu.

Vertreiben tu ich das nicht, was nicht heißt das wem das gefällt drauf verzichten muss.

Im Netz gibts doch den Spreedshirt und Milionen andere Vereine die die Shirts bedrucken, Farbe Qualität der Shirts frei wählbar.

Wer will dem schick ich die Druckdatei per Mail zu.
Damit könnt ihr dann den Shirtkreator im Shop füttern, 3 Tage später habt ihr das Teil.

Danke fürs zu hören.

Und Danke Herr Kommentator  für die Geduld


----------



## neikless (28. Juli 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> Dann schlag ich vor, wir tauschen: Deinen Dämpfer gegen meinen Laufradsatz. Und 'n Bier geb ich dir auch noch aus.



da müsstest du so ca. 10 Kisten Augustiner drauflegen 
sorry aber ich glaube nicht das du ansatzweise 200 dafür bekommst
wenn doch, gutes geschäft


----------



## neikless (28. Juli 2011)




----------



## zet1 (28. Juli 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist aber mal wieder Schluß mit den Mädelsklamottentipps.



aha, aber du darfst schleichwerbung fuer den verkauf deines lrs machen? 

verlang was du willst, wirst sehen ob dir das jemand bezahlen will oder nicht.. das istd er Sinn eines Gebrauchtmarktes.. viel verlangen und dann viel nachlassen.. bei mir nicht, denn da ists immer schon billig


----------



## isartrails (28. Juli 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> aha, aber du darfst schleichwerbung fuer den verkauf deines lrs machen?


Jessas, sind hier einige dünnhäutig. 
Mein Hinweis mit den Mädelsklamotten war ironisch gemeint, wie man vielleicht auch an dem Smiley hätte sehen können...
Ich wollte doch nur einen ernst-gemeinten Hinweis, was der LRS noch bringen kann und keine Sorge, er kommt dann schon in den Bikemarkt.
Wollte wissen, ob mohrstephan das ernst gemeint hat, denn ich hätte ihn niedriger eingeschätzt. 
Auch so Bemerkungen wie "ich glaube nicht dass du ansatzweise dafür noch..." helfen nicht viel weiter. 
Besser wäre es, mal eine vernünftige Zahl in den Raum zu stellen oder privat zu versenden.
Schlau und allwissend herreden können viele...
Wer die letzten Tage mal in den Bikemarkt geschaut hatte, hätte mitbekommen, dass ich 3 gebrauchte Innenlager-Kurbelkombis innerhalb von 3 Tagen verkauft hab  - und das sicher nicht, weil ich hoch verlangt und dann kräftig nachgelassen hätte. 
In den meisten Fällen weiß ich sehr gut, was Komponenten noch bringen dürfen. Nur bei Laufrädern eben nicht und deswegen  die Anfrage hier, klar.
Wer also was sinnvolles dazu beitragen möchte, darf das gerne auch in PN tun, und für die anderen gilt Dieter Nuhrs Spruch.[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=763949850889929695"]Dieter Nuhr, Spruch[/ame]
So, bin schon gespannt, wer sich jetzt gleich wieder aufregt...


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Juli 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> Dann schlag ich vor, wir tauschen: Deinen Dämpfer gegen meinen Laufradsatz. Und 'n Bier geb ich dir auch noch aus.


Sagen wir 280 nur Jetzt!!
Laufräder (Müll) in DT von meinem 50er habe ich selber, 
werde ich in PDS nächste woche,schön ZERSTÖREN


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Juli 2011)

@isartrails 

Aufreg , Aufreg.
Wieso ist ein Echo dünnhäutig?
Wegen Deinem Hartz 4 Laufradsatz, frag doch mal im Citybike Forum nach 
dort besteht bestimmt Bedarf.

Spass muss sein, das Leben ist schon ernst genug!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. Juli 2011)

der LRS des 50er ist wirklich Müll. Sowohl vorn als auch hinten sind meine Naben nach 5 Monaten Schrott. Mal schauen, wie lange es die Felgen machen...

MFG


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Juli 2011)

So,ich hoffe des ist eine gute Entscheidung,für Portes de Soleil 




Am VR ist ein ---F---


----------



## GM210 (31. Juli 2011)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> der LRS des 50er ist wirklich Müll. Sowohl vorn als auch hinten sind meine Naben nach 5 Monaten Schrott. Mal schauen, wie lange es die Felgen machen...
> 
> MFG



Lager tauschen und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (31. Juli 2011)

GM210 schrieb:


> Lager tauschen und fertig



Vielen Dank


----------



## GM210 (31. Juli 2011)

Ich denke Du weisst schon was ich damit sagen will. Nur weil die Lager minderwertig sind ist die Nabe noch lange nicht "schrott". Aber is ja schon gut.


----------



## sevens4 (1. August 2011)

Gestern hat mein RS Monarch Plus den Geist aufgegeben und das kurz bevor ich in den Urlaub will mit dem Bike grrrr.


----------



## Climax_66 (1. August 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> So,ich hoffe des ist eine gute Entscheidung,für Portes de Soleil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solange es trocken oder nur etwas feucht ist, die richtige Wahl,
als ich vor 4 Wochen dort war hätte ich mir nur einmal im Regen ein anderen reifen gewünscht.
Allerdings werden Deine Gedanken nach dem ersten Tag schon dahin gehen das Du eindeutig mehr Federweg brauchst.
Die Bremswellen werden Dich zermürben, hoffe Du hast im Vorfeld Hanteln gestemmt.
Fahr unbedingt nach Let Gets dort wirst Du Dich mit dem Slayer am wohlsten fühlen.
Und klebe so viel ab wie Du kannst.

Mit dem Slayer kannst Du dort zwar alles fahren, aber mit einem DH bist Du Abends fiter und hast viel mehr Fun.


----------



## Roughneck (1. August 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Gestern hat mein RS Monarch Plus den Geist aufgegeben und das kurz bevor ich in den Urlaub will mit dem Bike grrrr.



Was war denn die Todesursache?


----------



## sevens4 (1. August 2011)

Roughneck schrieb:


> Was war denn die Todesursache?


Die Zugstufe kann nicht mehr eingestellt werden. Der Dämpfer federt immer schnell aus.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. August 2011)

Portes du Soleil
Die schwarzen Trails,habe ich ausgelassen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. August 2011)

hui...da ist ja Sonne!
Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## mohrstefan (6. August 2011)

hui...da ist ja Sonne!
Viel Spaß noch![/quote]
Wetter war 
nur die Finger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. August 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/212128/ <--- Slayer Slopestyle Video


----------



## luigi_ccnb (18. August 2011)

Moin Leute,

eine kurze Frage an die Spezialisten. Ich würde gern größere Bremsscheiben am Slayer 50/ Formula RX verbauen (203mm), welche Adapter braucht man? Ist das IS oder Postmount, was da dran ist?

Dankeschön!

Luigi


----------



## 2o83 (18. August 2011)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> eine kurze Frage an die Spezialisten. Ich würde gern größere Bremsscheiben am Slayer 50/ Formula RX verbauen (203mm), welche Adapter braucht man? Ist das IS oder Postmount, was da dran ist?
> 
> ...



Hinten brauchst einen von IS auf PM, vorne von PM auf PM. 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...a4f/s/Formula-203mm-Scheiben-Adapter-Kit.html z.B.

Cheers!


----------



## Eklk (18. August 2011)

Wieviel wiegt so ein Slayer 70 von der Stange ?


----------



## zet1 (18. August 2011)

ich hab im Shop ein 16.5" Slayer 70 wiegen lassen ohne Pedale mit 13.4kg!
reifen Rubber Queen 2.4 sonst wie original...


----------



## blaubaer (20. August 2011)

Luftibus 

  ohhh, ahhh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (20. August 2011)

!!!


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2011)

Neiiiin besser einen Evolver,by Lehmann Tuning


----------



## blaubaer (21. August 2011)

heute morgen früh raus, aufs Bike, noch die trails in jugendlicher frische genossen.
unglaublich wie sanft der Roco Air anspricht und soft sich verhält.

beim Fox RP23 fuhr ich etwas um die 15-16bar druck, bei etwa 95kg kampgewicht(mit allem-drum und dran), beim Roco Air bin ich bei 11.5bar und im AGB 180psi. und werd vermutlich noch auf weniger druck gehen,da ich viel reserven hatte im FW


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. August 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> <--- Slayer Slopestyle Video



radl sieht nach viel spaß aus


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. August 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> heute morgen früh raus, aufs Bike, noch die trails in jugendlicher frische genossen.
> unglaublich wie sanft der Roco Air anspricht und soft sich verhält.
> 
> beim Fox RP23 fuhr ich etwas um die 15-16bar druck, bei etwa 95kg kampgewicht(mit allem-drum und dran), beim Roco Air bin ich bei 11.5bar und im AGB 180psi. und werd vermutlich noch auf weniger druck gehen,da ich viel reserven hatte im FW



Der Dämpfer ist schon was anderes im Vergleich zum RP23! 
Im AGB fahre ich auch ca.180psi. Hab meinen aber nur auf ca. 120psi aufgepumpt. Bei ungefähr 90kg Einsatzgewicht.

MFG


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. August 2011)

Mein Slayer hat jetzt 108 km und 1500 Höhenmeter mehr drauf!
24h Rennen Nürburgring!
Es hat sich sehr gut geschlagen. Fragt jetzt aber nicht nach der Platzierung. Da waren nur kranke Leute. Sowas von heftig!


----------



## sevens4 (22. August 2011)

Wenn jemand noch ein Slayer 70 occasion sucht, meines steht zum Verkauf, da ich unfall bedingt momentan nicht Biken kann. Und werd ein neues Projekt für nächstes Jahr in Angriff nehmen. Bei Intresse nachfragen.


----------



## zet1 (22. August 2011)

ich häte auch noch ein 16.5" Slayer 70 abzugeben günstigst, neuwertig! da meine Freundin doch auf das Intense Carbine spitzt wies aussieht...


----------



## mtb-saanenland (24. August 2011)

Slayer 2012 News

70er kommt neu mit


-10 spd
-Fox 36 RLC Kashima
-RS Reverb









Quelle:www.differentbikes.ca


----------



## zet1 (24. August 2011)

aha, aber Bike bleibt anscheinend so wies ist... gut so, denn so wies ist passts mir zu 100%... und das is selten bei einem Bike bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. August 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> aha, aber Bike bleibt anscheinend so wies ist... gut so, denn so wies ist passts mir zu 100%... und das is selten bei einem Bike bei mir



auf den Bild erscheint es mir, als würde der Knick im Unterrohr etwas anders verlaufen. Oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## isartrails (24. August 2011)

mtb-saanenland schrieb:


> Slayer 2012 News
> 
> 70er kommt neu mit
> -10 spd
> ...



Mit einem Jahr Verspätung gegenüber der Konkurrenz haben sie's endlich auch gemerkt, dass man im Hochpreissegment seine Kunden nicht mit Restbeständen aus dem Billig-Container abspeisen sollte.

Habe aber wenig Hoffnung, dass sich in den mittleren bis unteren Ausstattungsvarianten etwas an dieser Politik geändert haben mag...


----------



## zet1 (24. August 2011)

mtb-saanenland schrieb:


> Slayer 2012 News
> 
> 70er kommt neu mit
> 
> ...



nein ich denke das is der n ormale 70er wies ihn auch heuer gegeben hat in black ano... also auch das is gleich geblieben 

Ich finde die Preispolitik gar nicht so arg beim Komplettbike... wenn ich mir ein Custombike zusammenschnüren würde, dann käme ich auch auf 3500 EUR locker... ausser man kaufts bei der Bi*einsel zb .. dort sind custombikes immer billiger und trotzdem besser ausgestattet als Originalbikes 

übrigens wer noch ein Altitude 29 SE sucht, dort sgteht noch eines... angeblich das letzte das erhältlich war bzw ist


----------



## sevens4 (24. August 2011)

Heute gesehen, dass ich auf der letzten Abfahrt in den Ferien mein Laufradsatz scheinbar zerlegt habe.


----------



## zet1 (26. August 2011)

wennst einen neuen brauchst, ich hätte meinen SLayer 50 Lrs noch unbenutzt herumliegen... hab gleich nach dem kauf einen DT M1600 reingegeben nämlich


----------



## isartrails (27. August 2011)

und ich hab meinen aus dem Slayer 30 noch unbenutzt rumliegen...


----------



## sevens4 (27. August 2011)

Danke für die Angebote, ich habe mir den Dt EXC 1550 zugelegt.
Ja JA ich weiss sind Kohleräder


----------



## Climax_66 (28. August 2011)

Durch die Bank 203 Bremsscheiben nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Daniel12 (30. August 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> hui...da ist ja Sonne!
> Viel Spaß noch!


Wetter war 
nur die Finger  



[/QUOTE]


Das ist die "Panoramique" oder wie man die schreibt 

biste da mit dem Slayer runter?

ich war witzigerweise vom 1.8. - 7.8. auch da, gleiche Stelle GLEICHES Rad 

Video dazu setze ich noch rein, muss es vom Kollegen noch besorgen

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (18. September 2011)

tarnkappenbomber


----------



## mohrstefan (18. September 2011)

Daniel12
Ich fand das war das u.a. einzig Slayer fahrbare's
Nächste's Jahr habe ich da schon vorgesorgt,die da heist RMX Team!!!
Und JA,uhhh die Finger,trotz M6


----------



## neikless (18. September 2011)

ach was da ist noch viel mehr mit dem slayer gut fahrbar !!!


----------



## mohrstefan (18. September 2011)

Der Positive efeckt ist Mann fährt zuhause anders (BESSER)nach son Trip!!


----------



## luigi_ccnb (20. September 2011)

moin,

hat zufällig jemand das gewicht vom slayer 50 laufradsatz zu hand/mal gewogen/im gedächtnis?

zur erinnerung: 

Vordernabe	RMB AM SL Sealed 20mm Axle
Hinternabe	RMB AM Sealed 12 x 142mm E Thru
Speichen	DT Swiss Champion
Felgen DT Swiss M 480 Tubeless Compatible

dankeschön!


----------



## zet1 (20. September 2011)

ich hab meinen ungefahrenen, da vom neubike damals demontiert, mal gewogen... erinnere mich an ca 1.9-2kg, kann aber nochmal genau nachwiegen... wieso würdest du einen suchen bzw brauchen?

oder willst du nur schauen was du an gewicht sparen würdest wennst einen customsatz reingibst?

ich hab einen DT M1600 drin momentan, und der ist nicht viel leichter leider, trotz teurer aerospeichen und angeblich leichteren naben... felge mit der 480 is ja anscheinend dieselbe drin im m1600


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (20. September 2011)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Heute gesehen, dass ich auf der letzten Abfahrt in den Ferien mein Laufradsatz scheinbar zerlegt habe.



Ich habe noch nie einen Laufradsatz zerlegt 



			
				sevens4 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Angebote, ich habe mir den Dt EXC 1550 zugelegt.
> Ja JA ich weiss sind Kohleräder



und da meinst du die richtige Wahl getroffen zu haben


----------



## luigi_ccnb (20. September 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> oder willst du nur schauen was du an gewicht sparen würdest wennst einen customsatz reingibst?



genau das ist das thema  ich möchte für die neue saison ein paar neue teile kaufen bzw. bin schon einmal am gucken, was es denn werden kann.


----------



## neikless (20. September 2011)

der mohrstefan verkauft den satz gerade auf den bildern ist auch das gewicht zu erkennen  
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/415617/cat/500


----------



## sevens4 (20. September 2011)

Ich habe das Bike verkauft und somit ist das Thema gegessen bei mir


----------



## luigi_ccnb (20. September 2011)

oh, super.

das ist ja mächtig schwer mit >2,1 kg.... kein wunder, dass ich immer so langsam bergauf bin 

@sevens4: wie waren/sind denn die carbonlaufräder so?


----------



## sevens4 (20. September 2011)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> oh, super.
> 
> das ist ja mächtig schwer mit >2,1 kg.... kein wunder, dass ich immer so langsam bergauf bin
> 
> @sevens4: wie waren/sind denn die carbonlaufräder so?


Ich hatte sie nicht am Slayer montiert, bin auf ein Ibis Mojo Hd umgestiegen, die Nabe ist Dt 240 also nicht speziell und auf alle Achssysteme anpassbar. Was ich am meisten spüre, ist die Beschleunigung der Räder beim antreten, da sie leichter sind. Sonst habe ich noch keine grossen Erfahrungswerte damit.


----------



## mohrstefan (20. September 2011)

luigi_ccnb schrieb:


> oh, super.
> 
> das ist ja mächtig schwer mit >2,1 kg.... kein wunder, dass ich immer so langsam bergauf bin
> 
> @sevens4: wie waren/sind denn die carbonlaufräder so?


Habe auch geschwinnt 440er montiert,ist Geywaltiger und Schwerer !!!!!


----------



## sevens4 (26. September 2011)

Falls jemand Intresse hat, hätte noch einen Rock Shox Monarch RC3 Plus Tune M
ab Service und seit da nicht mehr gebraucht zu verkaufen.
Der Dämpfer ist extra für das Slayer abgestimmt.


----------



## mohrstefan (26. September 2011)

4 Way habe ich in 6 Way nachgerüstet,und nach skepsis 
Ich habe einen völlig neuen (BESSEREN) Hinterbau !!!


----------



## neikless (27. September 2011)

deine Einschätzung in Ehren aber deine Ansichten sind auch extrem wechselhaft,
heute so und morgen so, am ende bleibt nur eins "only steel is real" 
aber wenn luft dann Evolver das ist schon richtig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

Nach langer zeit hatte ich jetzt endlich mal die Gelegenheit ein Slayer 70 Probe zu fahren:

Die Geometrie ist typisch Rocky.
Drauf setzten und wohl fühlen.
Den steilen sitzwinkel empfinde ich als sehr angenehm.

Nich gefallen hat mit der Hinterbau.
Der ist trotz Druckstufe "L" leblos.
Warum baut RM ein Enduro mit totem Hinterbau?


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Oktober 2011)

Weil sie einfach offensichtlich entweder zu blöd sind (was ich nicht wirklich glaube) oder es ihnen egal ist oder es zu hohe Kosten verursachen könnte Dämpfer mit stimmigem Setup zu ordern...siehe Alti und SXC in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Oktober 2011)

Un ich sach noch , RP23:kotz: wech + Manitou Evolver oder einen beliebigen Coil rein!!
Dann ist der Hinterbau SEIDENWEICH und wenn's hart wiert ne Tolle baller Feile


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

Coil wäre eine Option an die ich auch schon gedacht habe.
Aber erst das teure Bike, dann noch einen neuen Dämpfer rein damit er funzt?


----------



## sevens4 (4. Oktober 2011)

und was hat jetzt das mit dem rp 23 zu tun ???


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

weil man das gefühl hat, dass der rp23 trotz kleinster druckstufe noch zu hart ist.
Der Hinterbau ist so TOT.....


----------



## sevens4 (4. Oktober 2011)

Er müsste halt einfach richtig abgestimmt werden intern, dann funzt er auch. Das einzige was mir beim Slayer aufgefallen ist, dass er nicht temperaturstabil war und nach einer gewissen zeit schwammig wurde. Das war beim Monarch besser, aber auch der musste abgestimmt werden, damit es gepasst hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

abstimmen durch einen tuner vielleicht.
aber selbst hat man doch da wenig handhabe?

was wird schwammig?


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Coil wäre eine Option an die ich auch schon gedacht habe.
> Aber erst das teure Bike, dann noch einen neuen Dämpfer rein damit er funzt?


Das kannste doch mit deinem Händler aushandeln.auf den RP aus einem Rocky ist doch jeder scharf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

wieso soll jemand auf einen 200/57er Dämpfer scharf sein?


----------



## sevens4 (4. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> abstimmen durch einen tuner vielleicht.
> aber selbst hat man doch da wenig handhabe?
> 
> was wird schwammig?


 Bei längeren abfahrten erwärmt er sich mehr als ein Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter und ich spürte dann wie der Hinterbau nicht mehr richtig arbeitete. Fühlte sich teilweise an wie ein Plattfuss.


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wieso soll jemand auf einen 200/57er Dämpfer scharf sein?


Frage doch die,die für meinen RP 300 bezahlt haben


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Oktober 2011)

Liegt oft am Öl.
Man kann die Zugstufe vor langen Abfahrten etwas "vorspannen", also Zugstufe etwas strammer drehen.
Für einen RP heiß zu fahren, braucht man etwa 2,0min, für einen DHX 2,5- 3,0min.
Aber dann sind beide heiß.


----------



## isartrails (4. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> weil man das gefühl hat, dass der rp23 trotz kleinster druckstufe noch zu hart ist.
> Der Hinterbau ist so TOT.....


Bist du ein neues oder schon eingefahrenes Slayer probegefahren?
Den Eindruck, dass der Hinterbau sich tot anfühlt, hatte ich am Anfang auch. Nach einigen Touren hat sich das gelegt, dann war der Dämpfer eingefahren. (was nicht heißen soll, dass der Dämpfer dann optimal aufs Fahrwerk abgestimmt wäre. In dem Punkt vernachlässigt RM seine Käufer tatsächlich komplett.)
Zwar fühlt sich der Hinterbau immer noch komplett anders an als beim SXC, aber das ist ja bei der völlig unterschiedlichen Dämpferanlenkung wohl normal und dann eher Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2011)

Gewöhnungsache ist wohl das richtige Wort.
Bedeutet aber nicht, das der Hinterbau lebendiger wird.
Das Bike war neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (5. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gewöhnungsache ist wohl das richtige Wort.
> Bedeutet aber nicht, das der Hinterbau lebendiger wird.
> Das Bike war neu.


Es liegt mir fern, Hinterbau, Geometrie, Konzept und Marke zu verteidigen - ich bin selbst einer der schärfsten Kritiker.
Aber in diesem Fall glaube ich beobachtet zu haben, dass sich die Federungsperformance mit nach einigen Touren eingefahrenem Dämpfer verbessert. Was nicht heißen soll, dass sie dann perfekt ist.
Am Anfang fühlt sich die Federung tot an, weil die Reibung in den Buchsen und Achsen sehr hoch ist und sich diese nur durch viel Fahren mit der Zeit etwas "einschleift".

Aber an einer echten Optimierung führt wohl kein Weg an einem "Push"-Tuning vorbei.

Ich bitte meine laienhaften Beobachtungen zu entschuldigen: Mir ist das Thema Dämpferperformance ansonsten einfach nicht wichtig genug, um Experimente mit anderen Setups und Dämpfern auf die Tagesordnung zu nehmen. 
Ich vertrete da eher den "konservativen" Ansatz (ohne dass dies eine Entschuldigung für den Hersteller sein sollte, ein Bike vernünftig abzustimmen): Was das Bike nicht schafft, muss der Fahrer mit seiner Fahrtechnik ausgleichen...


----------



## neikless (5. Oktober 2011)

hier was aus den Alpen am Wochenende enduro touring mit coil performance


----------



## blaubaer (5. Oktober 2011)

schon wieder solch eine RP23 diskussion  

meine erfahrungen, mit den Dämpfer`n 

RP23 taugt nichts !!
Marzocchi Roco TST R Coil  
Marzocchi Roco TST R Air  

wenn gewicht keine rolle spielt dann einen Coil, 
ansonsten wenn man auf die "Linie" achten will/muss einen Air, 

aber sicher keinen RP23...


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Oktober 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> schon wieder solch eine RP23 diskussion
> 
> meine erfahrungen, mit den Dämpfer`n
> 
> ...


In den Alpen  ist ein Coil,MUSS


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2011)

nicht nur in den Alpen!


----------



## zet1 (6. Oktober 2011)

FRAGE: Sagt gibte s einen Unterscheid zwischen der Syntace X12 Aufnahme und der Shimano thru 142x12 Aufnahme am Rahmen???
Ich frage weil ich meinen neuen Lrs mit der Switch Evo Nabe hinten discseitig nur mit abschleifen es endplugs richtig reinbekommen habe, so dass die Steckachse überhaupt durchging!?

Is nicht normal oder doch?


----------



## Daniel12 (7. Oktober 2011)

ist nicht normal. der Unterscheid liegt am Gewinde, d.h. die Achsen sind nicht kompatibel, aber das Maß ist das selbe, 142x12 halt.

also die naben untereinander sind damit natürlich 100% kompatibel!


----------



## Daniel12 (7. Oktober 2011)

ich bin übrigens mit meinem rp23 auch nicht zufrieden, der Hinterbau ist für meinen Geschmack zu straff und bockig.

allerdings habe ich auch wenig Lust einfach einen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen um zu schauen ob es besser wird. 

wohnt wer im Ruhrgebiet und könnte mir einen Dämpfer leihen?

und ich würde ienen Luftdämpfer bevorzugen, wegen Gewicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich bin übrigens mit meinem rp23 auch nicht zufrieden, der Hinterbau ist für meinen Geschmack zu straff und bockig.
> 
> allerdings habe ich auch wenig Lust einfach einen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen um zu schauen ob es besser wird.
> 
> ...



schick ihn zu push zur wiederbelebung.


----------



## sevens4 (7. Oktober 2011)

kontrolliert doch mal ob eure Dämpferbuchsen sich richtig drehen lassen. Bei mir war das nur mit roher Gewalt möglich. Nach dem ändern kennst Du das Fahrwerk nicht mehr. Das biligste Tuning.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

stimmt, die müssen laufen.
ggf. nadellager rein!


----------



## neikless (7. Oktober 2011)

würde in den RP23 kein Geld rein(verschwenden)stecken für Tuning,
kauf dir nen evolver (manitou), oder wegen mir nen roco air , 
aber am besten gleich nen coil zb den ccdb 
das bissel mehrgewicht hält dein pickup schon aus


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

coil ist sicher die bessere wahl.
allerdings kann ich aus erfahrung sagen, dass der gepushte rp super geht


----------



## zet1 (7. Oktober 2011)

also dann stellt euren RP23 doch mal ordentlich ein!

SAG mindestens 30% und zugstufe ein zwei klicks schneller als man es normalerwesie fährt.

dann macht der plötzlich auf und schluckt alles.

bockig wird der hinterbau nur wenn man den dämpfer zu langsam eingestellt hat, das hat auch der shop wo er her ist schon von anfang an gesagt als ich es kaufte, so was nenn ich halt beratung!!

jemand der sagt der hinterbau ist tot, der hat das slayer nicht gefahren, oder hat einen holzars*h oder hat keine ahnung von einstellung.

ich habe einige bikes herumstehen, aber das slayer ist das genialste darunter!! keines geht bergauf so gut und bergab so harmonisch und schuckfreidig...


----------



## isartrails (7. Oktober 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ... jemand der sagt der hinterbau ist tot, der hat das slayer nicht gefahren, oder hat einen holzars*h oder *hat keine ahnung von einstellung*...


Das würdest du dem sicher auch direkt von Angesicht zu Angesicht genau so sagen, wenn er dir gegenüber stünde, nicht wahr?
Jessas, ein Ton herrscht hier heute wieder.
Gehst du so auch in deinem Arbeitsleben den Kollegen gegenüber um, deinem Chef, deiner Frau, deinen Kindern...?


----------



## Daniel12 (7. Oktober 2011)

was ist die Einbaulänge von dem Dämpfer? bevor ich heute Abend messe, wissen ja einige von Euch ;-)


----------



## sevens4 (7. Oktober 2011)

200 x 57mm


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ...........zwei klicks schneller als man es normalerwesie fährt.............
> 
> jemand der sagt der hinterbau ist tot, der hat das slayer nicht gefahren, oder hat einen holzars*h oder hat keine ahnung von einstellung........



2 Klicks weiter auf bei nur 8 Klicks Verstellbereich?
Das ist beim RP schon ordentlich was, so um 25%?

Wer die Zugstufe falsch einstellt, der kann keine richtige Hinterbauperformance erwarten, logo.

Na ja, wie deinen Dämpfer einstellst musst du selbst entscheiden.
Ansonsten halte ich deinen Beitrag inkompetent.

Für mich ist das Ding zumindest scheintot.
Bei einem so teuren Bike nochmal Geld zur Wiederbelebung aufwenden, ich nicht.


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich bin übrigens mit meinem rp23 auch nicht zufrieden, der Hinterbau ist für meinen Geschmack zu straff und bockig.
> 
> allerdings habe ich auch wenig Lust einfach einen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen um zu schauen ob es besser wird.
> 
> ...


Bei nem Manitou kannste nix falsch machen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/423574/cat/19/date/1220379234


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (7. Oktober 2011)

danke, der angebotene hat aber nur 50mm Hub, das würde den Federweg begrenzen, muss ein 200x57 wohl sein, hm!?


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2011)

Brauchste nicht nutze auch nur so um die 50 mm, bei meinem 57er


----------



## blaubaer (7. Oktober 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht nutze auch nur so um die 50 mm, bei meinem 57er


 



ohjemineeeee

etwa dass selbe wie z.b. 
dass mit dieser scheiss 142mm nabenbreite...

wer hat dies wohl erfunden ? 12/135mm hätten es auch getan...

 

solche leute hätte man früher ausgepeitscht und 4geteilt...


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2011)

Ha ha ha
So sind die Indianer  nur wenn's richtig hart wird gehen'se richtig ab !!
Wozu gibt's Coil l


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht nutze auch nur so um die 50 mm, bei meinem 57er



etwa 2cm verschenkt.


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2011)

Nein,immer eine RESERVE zu haben !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (7. Oktober 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ... hat keine ahnung von einstellung.



Soviel mal dazu...



mohrstefan schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht nutze auch nur so um die 50 mm, bei meinem 57er



Sofern du das auf deinen Evolver beziehst...der hat auch "nur" 56mm 

Nimm mal lieber nen Roco Air,der hat 57mm und die nutzt er auch voll und hat dabei auch noch sahniges coil feeling.
Ein Evolver ISX6 wäre bei mir aber auf jeden Fall auch 1.Wahl *nach* dem Roco


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2011)

Ohhh Souly,das aus deinem Munde


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Nein,immer eine RESERVE zu haben !!!



wozu?


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi   
 Beim Bamm Bammm Ballern


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

ich denke du nutzt die 50mm nicht?
dann brauchst du doch nicht nochmal 2cn Sicherheit?
Ich lass es einfach mal knallen, das kommt so selten vor, dass ich lieber den Weg ausnutze.


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja so sind die Manitou's dämpfer halt mal,die haben einei großen Puffer(reserve) am ende,und das gefällt mier an den Teilen so.
An meinem element it's ähnlich 165 EBL + 38hub und ich nutze 36-37hub!
Einen Italo Dämpfer in Luft werde ich dämnächst auch mal TESTEN!!
Italo(China) Coil binn ich durch:kotz:


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch das schöne am ISX6,das man die Highspeed Druckstufe eben genau so einstellen kann das man nix verschenken muß.


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2011)

Das hatte ich auch am Hintern, nach meinem "CRC" einkauf sprich Hi+Lo Speed Druckstufe 
und der Dämpfer ist Viel Sensiebler,spricht besser an,ansonsten gleicher Hub
Auf dem Trail = in den Anliegern klebt das bike förmlich & beim hoch-pedalieren ist RUHE !


----------



## zet1 (7. Oktober 2011)

klomisch, immer wenn man hier gegen eine Meinung anderer schreibt hagelt es UNverständnis von der Gegenseite.

Was an meinen 3 Einschätzungen gegen jemanden der den Hinterbau vom Slayer als tot bezeichnet ist beleidigend? Es gbit eben Holzärs*he, das ist nicht beleidigend gemeint, sondern so wies ist.

Es gibt Leute die spüren eben keinen Unterscheid ob der Dämpfer eben mal zu hart zu weich zu schnell oder zu langsam oder gar überdämpft oder was weiss ich ist... ich hab mit leider zu viel Leuten zu tun die das Einstellen nicht beherrschen oder Verstehen, oder zumindest nicht spüren was sie tun, wenn sies nicht ganz verstehen 

Ehrlich, ich mach sobald es wieder schön wird hier mal ein Video vom Hinterbau in Action, hab da eine Rüttelstrassenabgrenzung wo man deutlich spürt das der RP23 am Slayer jedes Rippchen schluckt, oder auch nicht wenn er zu langsam ist...

als toten Hinterbau würde ich eher den Norco Range bezeichnen mit dem Monarch RT3... und mit dem DHX 5 Air dann komplett anders... und ein und dasselbe Bike.

Ich bin der erste, wenn ihr mich kennt, der sofort andere Dämpfer reinschraubt wenns nicht passt  aber beim Slayer fahr ich komischerweise mit dem originalen RP23... das sagt wohl vieles aus... und ich hab noch nicht mal andere probiert, die vielleicht dann noch besser sind...


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2011)

Hmm,sollteste du mal [email protected] zet1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hm, seltsam.
Ich fahre das SXC, erst mit DHX Air, jetzt mit DHX Coil.
Habe es auch mit dem RP23 gefahren.

Dabei war der RP23 der lahmste, der DHX Air "mittellebendigste" und der DHX Coil der Traum.
Allerdings war ich vom neuen Slayer total enttäuscht, die 300km Fahrt zum testbike waren es nicht wert.
Kleine Schläge wurden ignoriert, dafür ist es etwas eingesackt beim Antritt.

Wenn ich mal eine Cam haben sollte, versuche ich den Hinterbau vom SXC auch mal zu filmen.
Mach du ruhig mal eine Aufnahme von deinem.

PS: Mein Bruder fährt den alten RP3 im 2006er Slayer von Push getuned.
Da sind Welten dazwischen!
Das geänderte Face ermöglicht einen größeren Ölfluss, der Dämpfer geht fast wie ein Coil.
Es klingt seltsam, aber man kann beim Hinterfahren die Veränderung deutlich sehen.

Ride fine!


----------



## zet1 (7. Oktober 2011)

also du meinst das Slayer SXC??? und ich mein Slayer 50 von 2011 !!!

Das sind 2 komplett andere Bikes... das SXC war ein Verhau schlechthin mit einem RP23 oder auch DHX noch mehr sogar, degressive Kennlinie, also ein Bauch in der Mitte, nicht so gutes Ansprechen auf kleinste Schläge und somit nur mit tuning zu empfehlen, wie du ja schreibst... daher auch nur kurze Zeit gebaut von RM 
das new slayer (Vorgänger vom SXC, aber selbe Rahmenform) hatte ja das Problöem mit dem Zwischenlink das umklappe.. sicher schon vergessen oder? 

Das neueste Slayer mit dem Smooth Link ist ein komplett anderes Bike (sonst hätt ichs ja nicht.. denn seit meinem SXC damals wollte ich von RM nix mehr hören!)
und dieses neue geht hammermässig, schreiben ja einige über mir auch.. also da simma uns nun einig, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2011)

mein bruder fährt das newslayer von 2006, das ohne gelenk in der sitzstrebe.
da ist der RP23 drin von push.
er nutzt den kompletten federweg bei 25% sag und etwa 65kg.

ich habe das sxc, mit coil kein bauch.
das liegt teilsan der anlenkng, teils am dämpfer.

ich bin das 2011er als testrad gefahren, es war neu.
es hatte in meinen augen den lahmsten hinterbau, trotzdem, dass es ja statt 152 jetzt 165mm federweg hat.

ich würde das aktuelle modell auch nur mit coil fahren, konnte es aber leider nie testen.

ps: ein 2003er model steht auchnoch im keller.


----------



## Daniel12 (8. Oktober 2011)

ich hätte dann schon gerne einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub, nutze bei meinem RP23 den Hub auch voll aus, anders würd ich ja Federweg verschenken...

also nen Roco Air wär auch zu empfehlen? gibt es aber nicht ganz so günstig, oder? ... mal sehen was ich so finde, wenn ich nen günstigen bekomme probiere ich das mal aus.

hatte übrigens "damals" auch ein SXC, das ich von Fox RP auf DHX coil umgerüstet hatte - ein Traum, der leider bei 152mm Federweg deutlich zu schwer war.


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Oktober 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich hätte dann schon gerne einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub, nutze bei meinem RP23 den Hub auch voll aus, anders würd ich ja Federweg verschenken...
> 
> also nen Roco Air wär auch zu empfehlen? gibt es aber nicht ganz so günstig, oder? ... mal sehen was ich so finde, wenn ich nen günstigen bekomme probiere ich das mal aus.
> 
> hatte übrigens "damals" auch ein SXC, das ich von Fox RP auf DHX coil umgerüstet hatte - ein Traum, der leider bei 152mm Federweg deutlich zu schwer war.


Und beim Pedalisieren (WACKELDACKEL)diese Coil's,auser Swinger SPV!


----------



## Daniel12 (9. Oktober 2011)

so, bekomme jetzt vom soulbrother nen Roco!


----------



## Condor (13. Oktober 2011)

an den vorposter...

danke nochmal für den schattberg-shuttle


----------



## Daniel12 (14. Oktober 2011)

Condor schrieb:


> an den vorposter...
> 
> danke nochmal für den schattberg-shuttle




he he, gerne geschehen 

ich hoffe meine Kumpels haben Dich nicht zu sehr ausgebremst, die kannten sich da nicht aus und sind auch grad nicht die harten Abfahrer 

beim nächsten Mal machen wir es irgendwie so dass ich auch mit abfahren kann.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## dhpucky (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab am Wochenende nun auch endlich mal die Gelegenheit gehabt ein Slayer zu testen. Hatte ein 19" mit 50er Vorbau (aktuell SXC 18" / 70er Vorbau), was beim hochfahren angenehm war, aber runter in Kurven viel Druck brauchte, um in der Spur zu bleiben. 

Mein Händler hat mir bei 1,82m / 82cm Schrittlänge zu einem 19" geraten, da das 18" im Vergleich zum SXC deutlich gedrunger geworden ist. 

Von den Geodaten kann ich das nachvollziehen, aber ich sehe, dass hier einige mit 18" unterwegs sind. 

Was sind denn eure Erfahrungen? Hat sich evtl. schonmal jemand die Mühe gemacht und den reach ausgemessen?

Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (17. Oktober 2011)

bei deiner größe würde ich klar zum 18" (M) raten !
Die Position ist nicht gedrungen, vielmehr die gewünschte straight up geo !


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Oktober 2011)

Tausche überkrasses RMX gegen Slayer!


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Oktober 2011)

dhpucky schrieb:


> Hab am Wochenende nun auch endlich mal die Gelegenheit gehabt ein Slayer zu testen. Hatte ein 19" mit 50er Vorbau (aktuell SXC 18" / 70er Vorbau), was beim hochfahren angenehm war, aber runter in Kurven viel Druck brauchte, um in der Spur zu bleiben.
> 
> Mein Händler hat mir bei 1,82m / 82cm Schrittlänge zu einem 19" geraten, da das 18" im Vergleich zum SXC deutlich gedrunger geworden ist.
> 
> ...


 Ich habe Schritt, 85-86cm und Bike ein 19Zoll )
ich denke bei deiner Größe ist ein 18zoll angebracht
Love the ride


----------



## dhpucky (18. Oktober 2011)

....danke euch


----------



## Daniel12 (20. Oktober 2011)

jo kann ich bestätige, fahre mit 1,8m ein 18" und das ist perfekt, auch bergauf!


----------



## blaubaer (24. Oktober 2011)

Slayer`s on Tour ; 
 links 1x 2012er(in) in Action und rechts 2x in Warteposition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (24. Oktober 2011)

hier ein Bild von Sonntag, Slayer 50 im Anflug über 6 Meter Double, sieht irgendwie harmloser aus als es ist... 
https://picasaweb.google.com/111829772377619084392/20111022EGGTechnikrunde?authkey=Gv1sRgCJ2Cl4_Zt9uGsgE#5666465188425059474


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. November 2011)

hallo,

ich bin 167 cm klein, könnt ihr mir eine größenempfehlung geben? es sollte zum hochfahren eher kurz sein und zur runterfahren eher lang.

danke im voraus


----------



## neikless (13. November 2011)

"S" oder 16.5" !


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. November 2011)

wie sitzt man auf einem slayer eigentlich? ist es eher kurz oder lang? möchte nicht ganz so gestreckt bergauf fahren..


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. November 2011)

Eher kurz, da der Winkel des Sattelrohrs recht steil ist! Straight Up Geometrie.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. November 2011)

und wie ist das beim runterfahren? wie ist das bike vom reach her, wenn man es mit dh-bikes vergleicht?


----------



## mohrstefan (13. November 2011)

Ich war in diesem Jahr in PDS mit dem Bike und,super verspielt toll Agiel ,nur die Gabel(Float R) vom 50er kommt schnell an seine grenzen,hinten hatte ich vorsorglich einen Coil !!Ich 182cm NUR 19Zoll


----------



## zet1 (13. November 2011)

also ich fahre mit 185cm und 91cm beinlänge ein 19" und das kommt mir sehr entgegen vom reach her, OR waagrecht ca 59..

das is ideal, da sitz ich etwas aufrechter und kompakter ohne dass vorne die front hockommt, auch ohne absenkung an gabel, und bergab is es echt sehr geil zu fahren.

touren mit ca 3 std reion bergauf sind null problemo und gehen wesentlich besser aufwärts als zb ein 1,5kg leichteres Norco Range usw... diese Straight up geometrie is echt super wie schon meine Vorredner schreiben.

PS: Der Shop in meiner Nähe verkauft die 2011 Modelle ab.. falls jemand Interesse hat 
SHopname eh schon allen bekannt denke ich, sonst eine PN schreiben!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. November 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> SHopname eh schon allen bekannt denke ich, sonst eine PN schreiben!



nö, schreib mal.

der grund, warum ich hier komische fragen stelle, ist folgender. ich fahre zur zeit ein meta 5.5 in größe s mit einem 40 mm-vorbau. das problem ist, dass das bike im sitzen ganz ok ist, aber vorm radstand und reach her zu kurz ist. das liegt an dem flachen sitzwinkel. ich möchte nun ein bike, womit enspannt hochradeln kann. im mache keine alpinen touren, an einem tag mache ich vielleicht 800 hm und 15 km. bei bergabfahren sollte ich dagegen etwas mehr platz haben (finde mein glory 00 in M perfekt, aber es könnte auch etwas kürzer sein, wenns sein muss). die größe 15" scheint ein kurzes theoretisches oberrohr zu haben, was mir zusagt. die frage ist, wie ist denn das beim runterfahren einzuschätzen bzw. wie das reach von dem ding ist. ist es zu kurz, muss ich wohl oder übel zu 16,5" greifen (übringes: weiß einer, wo das 2011-er 50 modell noch lieferbar ist?).


----------



## mohrstefan (13. November 2011)

Ich glaube der hat noch ein's im Verkaufsraum stehen,Telefonieren 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...in-Slayer-50-Komplettbike-white-Mod-2012.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. November 2011)

neee bitte kein weiß! ich hasse weiße bikes! fahre im moment selbst eins. ich bin viel mehr auf ein 2011 bzw. 2012 SE scharf.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. November 2011)

Ist doch das 2012
im Verkaufsraum,was Online nicht zu finden ist,steht exakt meins in 18 oder 19 meine ich gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. November 2011)

wie? ich will das 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...er-50SE-Komplettbike-anthracite-Mod-2012.html

oder das 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ayer-50-Komplettbike-anthracite-Mod-2011.html


----------



## mohrstefan (13. November 2011)

alex m. Telefonieren,ich graube so eins steht da rum !!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. November 2011)

yo mach ich, danke. jetzt ist frage, 15" oder 16,5". 15" ist lieferbar.


----------



## zet1 (13. November 2011)

der shop den ich meine den erwähne ich in jedem 3. post von mir  denke sollte nicht zu schwer sein... jedenfalls ein 16.5 Slayer 50 2011 stand definitiv noch da im Shop beid er B*keinsel... genauso wie ein Demobike 16.5 Slayer 70 zu sagenhaftem Preis, schaut auch noch aus wie neu finde ich.. aber genug Werbung, sonst krieg ich wieder einen am Deckel von einigen hier


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. November 2011)

wieso werbung? wenn ich frage, wo es das gibt, und du antwortest, dann kanns keine werbung sein.


----------



## GM210 (16. November 2011)

recht gute Angebote wie ich finde:


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55615


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55607


----------



## zet1 (16. November 2011)

naja zb Slayer 70 von 2011 gibts momentan bei der B*keinsel auch um 2990 statt 4490 EUR, also auch -34% billiger... 

und beid er Insel gibts wenigstens Support auch in Zukunft nachhaltig, denn Crc darf keine Rockies mehr anbieten ab nun, d.h. die räumen ihr Lager für immer.
D.h. Ersatzteile und Garantiesachen sind somit sehr fraglich, zumal hier kein Shop vor ort die CRC Rahmen annimmt und bearbeitet und CRC sich da schwer tun wird was im Nachhinein zu bekommen befürchte ich... so verlockend die Preise wieder einmal sind, aber das ist definitiv erneut ein Nogo für mich und Crc 

ausserdem sind die regulären VK Preise wie ich gerade sehe viel höher angeschrieben als sie normal ind, denn das Slayer 70 hatte einen UVP von 4490 und nicht 4990, somit sind die angegebenen % nix Wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (16. November 2011)

Ganz ruhig  , das war nur eine Anregung für evtl. kaufwillige. Ich wollte damit keine Diskussion lostreten.

Wer keinen Shop braucht, so wie ich, findet bei crc ein gutes Angebot. Und ich muss sagen ich war mit denen immer sehr zufrieden, wenn es mal was zu reklamieren gab. Man muss halt nur, wie überall im Leben, vernünftig kommunizieren können. 

Aber wenn ich mal wirklich irgendwann mal ein Rocky kaufen möchte werde ich auch mal bei der bikeinsel vorbeischauen. Das scheint ein guer Laden zu sein.

Grüße


----------



## zet1 (16. November 2011)

ja und mein gebrauchtes Slayer 50 Frameset (plus paar parts) in 19" werd ich wohl nun auch weggeben und gegen ein 70er dort upgraden, denn eigentlich wollte ich schon immer das anodisierte, war mir bisher aber nur zu teuer... also wenn jemand interesse hat, ist wie lle meine Parts neuwertig und gut umsorgt und abgeklebt...


----------



## Zara Bernard (16. November 2011)

Kurze Frage zur Rahmengröße:

Bei 177cm und 82er SL dürfte das 18er Slayer 70 genau richtig sein, oder?


----------



## neikless (16. November 2011)

sowas von !


----------



## Daniel12 (17. November 2011)

aber hallo!


----------



## mohrstefan (18. November 2011)

richtig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (18. November 2011)

03:44


----------



## Zara Bernard (18. November 2011)




----------



## isartrails (18. November 2011)

Ist das hier'n Geheimcode oder kommen die *Aussagen mit Inhalt* dann im nächsten Jahr wieder?


----------



## mtb-saanenland (19. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich möchte mir eine Monarch RC3 zulegen
Weiss jemand wo ich die Einbaubuchsen bekommen?


----------



## mr320 (19. November 2011)

Hat nun wirklich jeder Online Shop. Beispiel 
Ich gehe mal von aus das 8mm korrekt sind.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (19. November 2011)

Hi an alle slayer-fans!
hab ein slayer 2006 in 18 Zoll, hätt jetzt dran gedacht ein new slayer 70 2011 oder 2012 zu erwerben in 18 Zoll.
Da ich gern die sattelstütze bis zum anschlag reinsteck und mir deshalb beim 2006 er slayer den rahmen auch nach unten hin nachgefräßt hab nun meine frage an euch:

wie tief geht die sattelstütze wirklich rein?
ich beim Umlenkhebel schluss oder schon weit darüber?
Oder kann man noch ein stück unten den umlenkhebel reinschieben?

Danke für die Antworten, hab dazu nirgendwo was gefunden.

Und nochwas: sitze ich auf dem 2011er anders drauf als auf dem 2006er?


Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## zet1 (19. November 2011)

das 2011 hat mit allen anderen zuvor NULL zu tun!!! Das ist ein komplett anderes bike, geometriemässig und auch kinematisch.

aber ich denke du solltest einfach zum fachhändler gehen und es dir dort zeigen lassen, bzw probieren. da können wir hier diskutieren um des kaisers bart und das wird nix bringen. du musst selbst wissen was dir vorschwebt

ich bin 100% happy mit meinem slayer 50 von 2011 (wechsle jetzt auf ein 2012er, also wenn du ein 19" gebrauchten kannst ) 

das teil rockt am trail dass dir die ohren abfliegen und stürmt bergauf, dass man es gar nicht glauben kann, trotz des recht hohen gewichts beid en güsntigeren modellen.

meine stütze geht fast ganz rein, noch unter den knick im sattelrohr.
aber warum willst du das???? es gibt teleskopstützen die man sogar mittlerweile fernbedienen kann und komplett absenken!?

das 2006er slayer das ich inder CULT version hatte in ganz schwarz, das hatte ein relativ hohes losbrechmoment, einen bauch in der mitte, sprich leicht degressiv, und eine grosse endprogression, zumal es probleme mit der wippe hatte, das will ich aber nicht aufwärmen... das neue 201er spricht supersensibel an, ist antriebsneutral und bremsneutral, hat eine schöne kennlinie mit "endlosem" federweg, also kein bauch, und gute Endprogression. wenn weich gefahren so wie bei mir mit 35% Sag, dann ein Schluckspecht schlechthin, das bügelt alles glatt.

die Sitzwinkel mit 75Grad ist recht steill und geht daher bergab wie eine gemse, auch im komplett abgesenkten sattelstützenmodus klebst du somit nicht mit den knien am lenker, sondern kannst auch hier geil trailen.

was soll ich sagen... probiers und du wirst dein 2006er in den Müll werfen


----------



## mohrstefan (19. November 2011)

Da kann Mann nicht,blätter mal zurück
Auch nach der Buchsen bla bla


----------



## bgl-allmountain (19. November 2011)

was wiegen denn eure slayer 70 2011/2012 so in etwa bei brauchbarem trail-Aufbau?


----------



## zet1 (19. November 2011)

mein slayer 50 hat nun mit joplin remote und flatpedals ca 14,2 kg

aber das gewicht is mir schnuppe... mein norco range hatte 13,2kg und ging wesentlich schlechter bergauf, trotz fast damals 1,6kg weniger Gewicht, da mein Slayer zuerst 14,8kg hatte... also das gewicht ist nicht entscheidend bergauf in ertser linie, sondern die geo!

hier ein altes bild, auch nimmer ganz aktuell, denn nun ein Supra 30 Lrs drauf mit grünen Naben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (19. November 2011)




----------



## bgl-allmountain (19. November 2011)

mit dem cannondale claymore (auch in meiner engeren Auswahl) isses bergauf denk ich etwas mühsamer zu fahren


----------



## zet1 (19. November 2011)

wenn du jetzt wie du schreibst mit dem 06er slayer und einer boxxer drin berghoch fährst, denkmich wir alles andere leichter bergauf gehen 

im Enrst, das Slayer zieht wirklich verdammt gut hoch, ist auch gut zu tragen hochalpin und im technischen gelänge auch gut handhabbar...

wenn man den Stefan ober mir anschaut was man mit dem slayer mit einem coil drin auch machbar hat, dann brauch ich nix mehr schreiben


----------



## blaubaer (19. November 2011)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> was wiegen denn eure slayer 70 2011/2012 so in etwa bei brauchbarem trail-Aufbau?



Custom Slayer ; Grösse L (19") 14.95kg


----------



## zet1 (20. November 2011)

2 x schön, Bild und Bike!!!

Welche Stütze is das? Eine Hilo? Nein, oder...?


----------



## blaubaer (20. November 2011)

Danke 
Stütze ist eine Gravity Dropper einfach ohne Faltenbalg


----------



## Daniel12 (20. November 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Danke
> Stütze ist eine Gravity Dropper einfach ohne Faltenbalg



so sieht die ja echt fein aus 

hast Du keine Bedenken wg. Schmutz und Haltbarkeit?

btw. mein Slayer 50 in 18" wiegt knapp 14kg, tauglich für alles!

und das inkl. Reverb, Flatpedals, 2,4 Ardents, 780mm Lenker etc., also kein übertriebener Leichtbau!


----------



## blaubaer (20. November 2011)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> so sieht die ja echt fein aus
> 
> hast Du keine Bedenken wg. Schmutz und Haltbarkeit?



Danke, 
nein, hab mir inzwischen einen spritzschutz gebastelt 
zudem bekommt man von GravityDropper ja sämtliche teile auch einzeln.
und im moment bei dieser trockenheit ist schmutz kein thema


----------



## bgl-allmountain (20. November 2011)

ist der schwerpunkt beim neuen slayer nach wie vor auf dem hinterrad gelagert oder drückt es einem bergab den Schwerpunkt/Gewicht aufs vorderrad? (die liteville-geometrie mit körperschwerpunkt am vorderrad geht bei mir garnicht....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (20. November 2011)

der schwerpunkt meines 06er Slayer Cult war am Vorderrad! ich musste immer nach hinten gehen beim springen usw.

oder meinst du dass man weit hinten sass bergauf und somit keinen vortrieb hatte?

das neue 2011er slayer ist wie ich shcon mehrmals schrieb durch die 75grad sitzwinkel super zentral und mittig, bergauf, ind er luft und auch bergab, einfach aus dem sattel und fertig


----------



## bgl-allmountain (20. November 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220891021322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


1999 Euro für ein Slayer 70 is ned schlecht, schaut no ganz guat aus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. November 2011)

Meins wiegt in 19 Zoll 14,6 kg. Ich habe leider kein aktuelles Bild. Die 14,6 kg sind mit Hope M4 Bremsen, komplett EX 500 Felgen, und XT Kurbeln.





heute habe ich mal wieder Bilder mit dem Slayer bekommen


----------



## bgl-allmountain (20. November 2011)

Dann sind um die 13 Kilo oder knapp drunter  denk ich mit dem Slayer 70 realistisch zu erreichen, solche Sprünge muss es bei mir nicht aushalten.....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. November 2011)

Auf jeden Fall. Am Anfang wog meins mit original Luftdämpfer 14,1 kg.


----------



## neikless (20. November 2011)

DU bist KRASS , Luft gehört in Reifen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (20. November 2011)

das Slayer 70 testbike von der bikeinsel wiegt original nachgewogen in 16.5" 13,2kg
aber mit fetten Rubber Queen 2.4 drauf!

d.h. auch unter 13kg wäre möglich


----------



## mohrstefan (20. November 2011)

Ich binn mal wieder der schwerste 
ca,17kg )


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. November 2011)

Das Slayer macht solche Sprünge sehr gut mit. Auch die Enduro Felgen.
Größere Drops oder Gaps würde ich mit dem Slayer auch nicht machen.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. November 2011)

Na dann hier ein schnäpchen !!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/415617/cat/500


----------



## Daniel12 (22. November 2011)

Jung, sorry aber das ist kein SchnÃ¤ppchen... habe meine fÃ¼r 240â¬ inkl. der Reifen weggeben, waren nagelneu unbenutzt... hatte die RÃ¤der solo fÃ¼r 200â¬ angeboten, lagen wie Blei im Regal...


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2011)

Der Preis ist für "OEM-Ware" schon übertrieben!


----------



## neikless (22. November 2011)

ist sicher noch das brennholz incl. , es wird ja winter


----------



## mohrstefan (22. November 2011)

DANIEL 12 lege noch.. ein Auge dazu  
OK 150â¬ nur jetzt !!


----------



## neikless (22. November 2011)




----------



## Daniel12 (23. November 2011)

)))))))) 




neikless schrieb:


>






Kill hill...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casir (23. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde mir einen Slayer 70 - Rahmen aufbauen, ist allerdings noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen.

Wer kann mir beim Steuersatz weiterhelfen, den standardmäßig verwendeten Steuersatz kann man nirgends kaufen... Welcher bzw. welche Steuersätze passen?

Darüber hinaus interessiert mich noch die Innenlagerbreite, wer kann mir die nennen?

DANKE vorab...

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## neikless (23. November 2011)

hätte noch eine steuersatzschale UNTEN da für 1.5 also falls tapered Gabel
(auch mit spacer für 1 1/8 verwendbar)
NEU ! Hope E


----------



## zet1 (26. November 2011)

73mm Gehäusebreite
Steuersatz 44/55 tapered semi integriert meines Wissens.

Hab einige STeuersätze hier von Hope, einzelne SChalen jeweils oben oder unten um 30 EUR, Gabelkonus zusätzlich um 9 EUR, Reducerkonus Hope HS136 (zur Verwendung von 1 1/8 Gabeln in 1.5 Steuersatz unten um 9 EUR... hab mal ein paar gekauft für meine Bikes um unabhängig montieern zu können was ich will...


----------



## bgl-allmountain (26. November 2011)

bei Chainreaction-cycles gibts derzeit das neue Slayer 70 2011 mit der 10% Vergünstigung für 2900 Euro, ned schlecht.


----------



## zet1 (26. November 2011)

und keine garantie bzw gewährleistung, da die Rocky nie mehr haben werden ab nun, sprich keine ersatzteile bzw andere geschichten machen können,und kein händler hier das dann auf sich nehmen wird..


----------



## Climax_66 (26. November 2011)

Style by:
http://www.tobsensworld.com/


----------



## hugolost (26. November 2011)

*habenwill*


----------



## neikless (26. November 2011)

yeah , mir gefällts !


----------



## isartrails (26. November 2011)

casir schrieb:


> ...den standardmäßig verwendeten Steuersatz kann man nirgends kaufen... Welcher bzw. welche Steuersätze passen?


Wieso das denn?
Den bekommst du bei jedem Händler.
Geh mal auf diese Seite: http://www.fullspeedahead.com/
Klick auf "Products" "Headsets internal".
In der Liste findest du: Orbit 1.5 ZS; Orbit 1.5E ZS; Orbit 1.5E ZS-1
Einer von denen passt, je nachdem, was du für ein Gabelschaftrohr hast.
Die gleichen Steuersätze gibt's von Cane Creek, Ritchey und ichweißnichtwem, weil sie sowieso alle in Taiwan von ein und demselben Hersteller TH Industries produziet werden...

Unter Downloads kannst du dir den ganzen Katalog runterladen, da sind die Steuersätze genauer beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgl-allmountain (26. November 2011)

was ist das für ein sattel auf dem bunten slayer?


----------



## zet1 (27. November 2011)

tld vermute ich

bin ich froh, dass mein slayer nicht so bunt ist, geschmack ist verschieden, meiner ists nicht


----------



## mohrstefan (27. November 2011)

mier auch


----------



## jaamaa (28. November 2011)

Könnte mir evtl. jemand sagen, was die Laufräder von einem 2011er Slayer 30 wiegen (Felgen: WTB All Mountain Speed Disc / Speichen: DT /  Naben: Rocky Mountain Wheel Tech)?  Es gibt da wohl keine Angaben, aber vielleicht hat sich ja jemand die Mühe gemacht den oder einen vergleichbaren Laufradsatz  zu wiegen.


----------



## dhpucky (28. November 2011)

... zusammen ziemlich genau 2.200g... wenn ich´s noch richtig weiß... VR 1.080g HR 1.120g


----------



## Daniel12 (28. November 2011)

das sollte passen, vom 50´er wiegen die ca. 2000g...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. November 2011)

weiß jemand, welche sattelklemme man fürs slayer braucht? 30.9 ist schon klar, aber der außendurchmesser...


----------



## 2o83 (28. November 2011)

34,9 / 35mm. Steht auch in/an der Klemme.

Cheers!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. November 2011)

danke. meins kommt erst in ein paar tagen, deshalb frage ich.


----------



## mohrstefan (28. November 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Könnte mir evtl. jemand sagen, was die Laufräder von einem 2011er Slayer 30 wiegen (Felgen: WTB All Mountain Speed Disc / Speichen: DT / Naben: Rocky Mountain Wheel Tech)? Es gibt da wohl keine Angaben, aber vielleicht hat sich ja jemand die Mühe gemacht den oder einen vergleichbaren Laufradsatz zu wiegen.


 Ist zwar von einem 50 aber ...


----------



## jaamaa (28. November 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Anworten. Ist dann aber mit 2200g keine echte  Alternative zu den Orginalen mit 2250g. Schade.... mir gefallen besonders die Naben in dem dunklen Grau.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (28. November 2011)

was ändert sich eigentlich beim slayer 70 2011 auf 2012?
Der Rahmen und die Geometrie bleiben gleich?


----------



## zet1 (28. November 2011)

einzelne Komponenten, sonst meines Wissens ident...


----------



## Ponch (30. November 2011)

Hi, ich bin auch am überlegen mir evtl. ein Slayer 50 oder 70 zuzulegen. ICh bin 184cm groß, welche Rahmenhöhe bräuchte ich da? 18 oder 19"?
Und wo gibt es das Slayer noch günstig als Auslaufmodell?
Danke!


----------



## Daniel12 (1. Dezember 2011)

uh, so schwer hatte ich die gar nicht in Erinnerung...

... jetzt weiss ich aber wieder warum mein 50´er mit Hope/ZTR Flow Rädern und inkl. Reverb-Stütze trotzdem nur 14 kg hat... 

das Mehrgewicht der Stütze wird locker durch das Mindergewicht des LRS (1850 Gr.) kompensiert.






mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ist zwar von einem 50 aber ...


----------



## bgl-allmountain (1. Dezember 2011)

hätte mal von paar Leuten gehört dass ein vertikal platzierter Dämpfer im Rahmen schlechter performt als ein horizontaler, was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (1. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat dir denn den Quatsch erzählt?! 
Und vor allem, mit welcher Begründung? 

Cheers!


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2011)

ja richtig, und die Erde ist eine Scheibe...............


----------



## isartrails (1. Dezember 2011)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> hätte mal von paar Leuten gehört dass ein vertikal platzierter Dämpfer im Rahmen schlechter performt als ein horizontaler, was sagt Ihr dazu?


Ich kann dir aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass er anders performt. 
Das hat aber nichts mit besser oder schlechter zu tun.
Eher was mit Gewöhnung.
Im direkten Vergleich zwischen altem Slayer SXC und neuem Slayer war ich schon sehr überrascht, wie anders das Ansprechverhalten ist.
Es ist ein komplett anderes Bike. Auch wenn ich's nun schon das ganze Jahr über gefahren bin, kann ich mich nicht zu einem abschliessenden Qualitätsurteil durchringen. Ich finde nicht, dass es besser ist, es ist halt anders. Es erinnert mich jetzt mehr an das Ansprechverhalten des Giant Maestro-Systems, wenngleich letzteres besser funktioniert. Was ich beurteilen kann, denn so eins ist hier in der Familie ebenso im Einsatz.
Wie gesagt, kann's nicht besser erklären: nicht besser, aber anders.
Mir erschien der liegende Dämpfer "gutmütiger", der stehende "nervöser" - aber das sind sehr subjektive Wahrnehmungen und kein Qualitätsurteil.
Nach kurzer Zeit hast du dich eh ans Verhalten gewöhnt.


----------



## isartrails (1. Dezember 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin auch am überlegen mir evtl. ein Slayer 50 oder 70 zuzulegen. ICh bin 184cm groß, welche Rahmenhöhe bräuchte ich da? 18 oder 19"?
> Und wo gibt es das Slayer noch günstig als Auslaufmodell?
> Danke!



Mir fallen Wiggle und CRC ein.
In Britain sind die Bikes meist eh günstiger als bei uns, der Kurs hilft zusätzlich.
Zur Größe kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## 2o83 (2. Dezember 2011)

Das hat doch aber eher damit zu tun das jede Form der Anlenkung für ein anderes Gefühl beim Federverhalten sorgt und nicht daran ob der Dämpfer liegt oder steht bzw. ist es entscheidend was für ein Dämpfer verbaut ist. 
Ich kann bei mir das "new new Slayer" nicht mit einbeziehen, sondern nur das Alti (gleiches Anlenkungs-Prinzip) und das Slayer SS respektive Flow FS/Slayer und musste da feststellen das der Seriendämpfer aus dem Alti performance mäßig absolute Grütze war, sich das aber komplett änderte als ich einen Roco TST mit Tuning darin verbaut hatte. Und das Gleiche beim Slayer SS, da war weder der Serien-VAN RC, der DHX 5.0 Air noch der RP2 wirklich gut drin, nun ist ein Roco R eingebaut und es fühlt sich viel besser an. Und leichter auf die persönlichen Vorlieben tunen lässt er sich auch. 

@ Ponch: ich bin 1,84m und fahre ein Alti in 18", schön verspielt aber wenn du mehr touren-mäßig unterwegs bist würd ich eher ein 19" nehmen.

Cheers!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt, die Anlenkung ist schuld, nicht die Lage.

Hier mal ein Diagramm das du dir zu gemüte führen solltest:




Auf der Seite hier kannst du noch mehr nachlesen.
Man wird sich wundern, wie treffend die Hinterbauten hier beschrieben werden.
http://translate.google.de/translat...hs=66i&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&prmd=imvns


----------



## isartrails (2. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Diagramm das du dir zu gemüte führen solltest[/url]


Auch ich bin immer für fachkundige Erklärungen im Gegensatz zu reinen Gefühlsaussagen, aber mal ernsthaft, glaubst Du, irgendeiner kapiert, was sich hinter all den Grafiken an Info verbirgt?
Ich nicht.
Wenn mir einer anhand des Modells in nachvollziehbarem, verständlichen Deutsch erklären würde, wie der Unterschied eines stehenden zu einem liegenden oder anders angelenktem Dämpfer sich bemerkbar macht, dann vielleicht, würde ich es verstehen.
So aber halte ich das für nicht viel mehr als "Wortgeklingel", wie es vor allem in der PR-Branche ausgereizt wird.
In dem Fall wäre Bilder-Geklingel der treffendere Ausdruck.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2011)

Nur so als Kurzerklärung:
Du kennst die Kuven aus den Zeitschriften von Luftdämpfern und Gabeln?
Diese steil am Anfang steil ansteigenden Dinger, die in der Mitte durchhängen und dann wieder steil ansteigen?
So wehrt sich ein Luftdämpfer gegen Zusammendrücken.

Die Hinterbauanlenkung kann dem entgegen wirken.

Grob zum Diagramm:
- Je höher die Linie links beginnt, dest mehr Kraft wird dort eingeleitet (sensibles Ansprechverhalten)
- Je weiter die Kurze runter geht, dest weniger Kraft wird eingeleitet (wirkt dem Durchrauschen im mittleren Federweg entgegen)
- Je weiter die Kurve dann wieder ansteigt, desto eher kann man den Federweg ausnutzen.


----------



## 2o83 (2. Dezember 2011)

Bevor das ausartet: Ich verlasse mich lieber auf mein Ar***gefühl, und stimme dann danach ab und lese auch nicht gerne Diagramme, obwohl ich die verstehe (denk ich zumindest  ). Richtig zusammen gewerkelt (auch dank Hilfe meines Federungsspezis) läuft es dann, egal ob liegend oder stehend, degressiv oder progressiv. Aber Hauptsache: Coil. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (2. Dezember 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> ...
> Im direkten Vergleich zwischen altem Slayer SXC und neuem Slayer war ich schon sehr überrascht, wie anders das Ansprechverhalten ist.
> Es ist ein komplett anderes Bike. ....



es IST ja auch ein anderes Bike.

das alte slayer war ein eingelenker mit mehrgelenkiger abstützung und das neue Slayer ist ein 4 gelenker, da es in der kettenstrebe ein gelenk hat.

zweitens ist die komplette hinterbaugeometrie und anlenkung von vornherein KOMPLETT!!! anders.

kurzum, es ist nix vom Slayer SXC übriggeblieben... und das ist auch gut so! Den das SXC war ein Verhau, schlechtes Ansprechverhalten und degressive Kennlinie, sprich durchsacken in der Mitte, gepasst mit schlecht ausnutzbarem Restfederweg... schwerer Rahmen (fast 4kg) und bergauf ohne absenkbare Federgabel eigentlich nicht sinnvoll zu meistern.

also genaud as Gegebteil vom aktuellen:
leicghter rahmen, steiler sitzwnkel somit bergauf ein hammer, supersensibles ansprechen, weiche aber keine durchsackende kennlinie in der mitte und endprogression wie man sichs wünscht, das ringerl springt fast vom Dämpfer runter bei mir.. also bis zum bitteren ende nutz ichs aus.
big hit performance um eine galaxie besser beim neuen.


----------



## sevens4 (2. Dezember 2011)

also sooo leicht ist der Rahmen auch wieder nicht wenn ich mit der Konkurenz vergleiche


----------



## isartrails (2. Dezember 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> es IST ja auch ein anderes Bike.
> 
> das alte slayer war ein eingelenker mit mehrgelenkiger abstützung und das neue Slayer ist ein 4 gelenker, da es in der kettenstrebe ein gelenk hat.
> 
> ...



Wer GROSSBUCHSTABEN verwendet, hat trotzdem nicht recht. 
Der Rahmen ist schwerer als der alte, auch wenn Du gerne das Gegenteil glauben magst.


zet1 schrieb:


> es IST ja auch ein anderes Bike.


Was'n das für'n Satz? Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, es sei kein anderes Bike?
Ist nunmal so, dass, wenn man ein Bike mit nem anderen vergleicht, man grundsätzlich zwei verschiedene hat, sonst wär's ja kein Vergleich. 
Wenn man also zur Erkenntnis kommt, dass das eine so und das andere so reagiert, dann hat man zwingend zwei verschiedene Bikes, oder? 
Vor dem Hintergrund ist dein Anfangssatz ja ne echt sensationelle Erkenntnis.

Also, schau dir doch bitte nochmal deine Argumentationskette in deinem Post an. 
Und vergleich sie mal mit dem, was ich geschrieben hab. 
Du gibst dir Mühe, etwas zu widerlegen, was nie jemand behauptet hat...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. Dezember 2011)

ich versuch auch mal ein paar grundlegende erklärungen.

1. die hinterbauanlenkung ist ein getriebe, das die kraft bzw. weg vom hinterrad in den dämpfer übersetzt. im einfachsten fall sieht das so aus:





2. die übersetzung ist nicht konstant entlang des federweges. 

3. in den diagrammen sind 2 arten der kurven zu sehen. es wird immer ein luftdämpfer verwendet.
- es gibt die kraft-weg-kurve. das ist die kraft, die man braucht, um den hinterbau (inkl. federelement) um einen bestimmten federweg zusammenzudrücken. "F[N]" ist die kraft in Newton, "wheel travel" ist der federweg in mm. Dabei wird die kurve der übersetzung des hinterbaus (siehe 1.) mit der kennlinie des federelements (luft/stahlfeder, siehe 4.) überlagert. eine stahlfeder hat eine lineare kraft-federweg-kurve, bei einem luftdämfer ist das nicht so, siehe 4.
- und es gibt die federhärten-kurve, im diagramm als "grad" markiert. die federhärte ist die steigung bzw. die steilheit der kraft-federeg-kurve. das ist ein maß dafür, wie hart oder weich ein hinterbau ist (bei einem bestimmten federweg). danach ist ein progressiver hinterau weich am anfang und hart am ende des federweges. bei einem degressiven hinterbau ist es genau anders herum. ein vollkommen linearer hinterbau ergibt eine gerade. ein progressiver ergibt eine kurve, die mit steigenden federweg immer steiler wird. bei einem degressiven hinterbau verläuft die kurve immer flacher. diese kurven stellen die essenz eines bikes dar, was die federung angeht. wippfreiheit, bremverhärten etc. sind dort nicht enthalten. 

4. die kennlinie des federelements ist die kraft-federweg-kurve. beim luftdämfder sieht das wie auf dem bild unten aus (quelle: user Dani hier im forum). eine stahlfeder wäre eine gerade. 




- die hohe federhärte bzw. der steile anstieg der kraft am anfang des federwegs in den diagrammen lässt sich wie folgt erklären. die luftkammer hat bei einem aufgepumpten dämpfer (auch im ausgefederten zustand) einen überdruck. dieser innendruck mulitpliziert mit der kolbenfläche ergibt eine kraft, die versucht, den dämpfer noch weiter zum ausfedern zu bringen. möchte man nun den dämpfer zum einfedern bringen, muss diese kraft überwunden werden. das ist wie eine federvorspannung bei einem stahlfederdämpfer. eine negativfeder (es kann eine luft- oder eine stahlfeder sein) hat die aufgabe, diese vorspannkraft zu kompensieren. 
- das "durchdsacken" des dämpfers (geringe federhärte) im mittleren bereich des federweges und die erhöhung der federhärte am ende des federwegs ist die eigenschaft einer gasfeder. das ist das p-v-diagramm, was einige bestimmt kennen, siehe bild (von rechts nach links ist die einfederung). genauer handelt es sich um eine isentrope zustandsänderung. bei einer konstanten kolbefläche ergibt sich aus dem druck p die kraft. das volumen v ergibt bei einer konstanten kolbenfläche den federweg. eine große luftkammer federt dabei linearer als eine kleine, deshalb gibt es bei luftdämpfern die modelle mit einer größern luftkammer, wie auch beim slayer.






das bedeutet für den fahrradfahrer folgendes:

- für die federungsperfomance ist es völlig wumpe, ob der dämpfer steht oder liegt. die übersetzung ist immer gleich, egal, wie das getriebe bzw. die anlekung im bike orientiert ist. es funktioniert  auch über kopf, unter wasser und im weltraum genau wie bei dir auf dem trail. die position des dämpfers hat nur mit dem schwerpunkt des bikes zu tun, aber das ist eine ganz andere baustelle

- der wechsel des dämpfers von luft auf stahlfeder sorgt zum einen dafür, dass der hinterbau diesem steilen anstieg der kraft am anfang des federwegs nicht hat. zum anderen ist der hinterbau weniger progressiv. dazu entsteht im luftdämpfer wärme (naja, das mit isentrop stimmt wohl nur nährungsweise), wodurch sich im vergleich zu einem kalten dämpfer bei gleichem federweg ein andere druck und somit eine andere kraft einstellt. das gibt bei einer stahlfeder nicht. es gibt aber angeblich auch noch den effekt, dass ein luftdämpfer eine geschwindigkeitsabhängige kennlie hat. bei schnellen schlägen verhärtet er angeblich, weil die gasmöleküle nicht genug zeit haben, sich bei einer volumenänderung beim einfedern zu verteilen. dann sollte eigentlich eine große luftkammer den effekt mildern.

- das "durchsacken" bei einem luftdämpfer, das einige bemängeln, ist nicht nur schlecht. das führt dazu, dass die federhärte im mittleren bereich ders federwegs geringer wird. das heißt, etwa im punkt von 30 % des negativfederwegs und etwas darüber ist die federung besonders feinfühlig. ob mans mag oder nicht, ist geschmachsache. übrigens: viele dieser komplizierten änlenkungen, die es auf dem markt gibt, zielen genau darauf ab - die federung soll im vergleich zu einem einfachen eigelenker weicher werden.

- eine gute mischung aus linearität und progressivität ist meiner mening nach der schlüssel für eine gute funktion des hinterbaus. die progressivität ermöglicht viel grip am angang des federwegs (kleine steine, wurzeln etc) und einen guten durchlagschutz (große steine, fahrfehler, harte landungen). eine gewisse linearität ermöglicht eine gute nutzung des federwegs. ist der hinterbau zu progressiv, saust der hinterbau auch bei mittleren schlägen durch den federweg und läuft auf den bereich hoher federhärte gegen ende des federwegs - die federung fühlt sich hart und doch schwammig an. beim slayer ist die federung ein guter kompromiss, wie ich finde.


----------



## 2o83 (3. Dezember 2011)

alex m. schrieb:


> - für die Federungsperfomance ist es völlig wumpe, ob der Dämpfer steht oder liegt. die Übersetzung ist immer gleich, egal, wie das Getriebe bzw. die anlekung im Bike orientiert ist. Es funktioniert auch über Kopf, unter Wasser und im Weltraum genau wie bei dir auf dem Trail. die Position des Dämpfers hat nur mit dem Schwerpunkt des Bikes zu tun, aber das ist eine ganz andere Baustelle.



Mehr wollte ja keiner wissen. 
Aber anschaulich erklärt. 

Cheers!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. Dezember 2011)

naja, ich versuche mich immer wieder mal in der technischen aufklärung von fahrradfahrern. dem einem oder dem anderen wirds vielleicht nützlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (3. Dezember 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wer GROSSBUCHSTABEN verwendet, hat trotzdem nicht recht.
> Der Rahmen ist schwerer als der alte, auch wenn Du gerne das Gegenteil glauben magst.
> Was'n das für'n Satz? Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, es sei kein anderes Bike?
> Ist nunmal so, dass, wenn man ein Bike mit nem anderen vergleicht, man grundsätzlich zwei verschiedene hat, sonst wär's ja kein Vergleich.
> ...



wo liest du aus meiner Erklärung all die sachen raus die du hier schreibst, und warum fühlst du dich eigentlich fast immer persönlich angegriffen? 

Das sollte als reine Info und Erläuterung bzw Klarstellung gelten von definitiven Fakten und nicht mehr oder weniger

ABER: das neue Slayer 2011 in 19zoll hat definitiv mit Rp23 Steckachse und Sattelklemme ein Gewicht von 3.5kg! Dieses gewicht konnte man weder mit einem New Slayer 2006-2007 erreichen in 16.5" (3.75kg mit DHX Air und Klemme), noch mit einem Slayer SXC in 16.5" (3,55kg mit DHX Air)!! Ich weiss das, weil ich alle diese selbst hatte und genau gewogen hatte... mein Slayer Cult aus 2006 hatte in 19" sogar 3.9kg!!!

Wie auch immer...


----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ...ABER: das neue Slayer 2011 in 19zoll hat definitiv mit Rp23 Steckachse und Sattelklemme ein Gewicht von 3.5kg! Dieses gewicht konnte man weder mit einem New Slayer 2006-2007 erreichen in 16.5" (3.75kg mit DHX Air und Klemme), noch mit einem Slayer SXC in 16.5" (3,55kg mit DHX Air)!! Ich weiss das, weil ich alle diese selbst hatte und genau gewogen hatte... mein Slayer Cult aus 2006 hatte in 19" sogar 3.9kg!!!
> 
> Wie auch immer...



Deine Rechnung stimmt so nicht. Der RP23 ist schon mal mind. 200gr. leichter als der DHX Air. Ich weiß das, weil ich alle diese selbst hatte und ....


----------



## neikless (3. Dezember 2011)

hier gehts aber dünnhäutig zu, dachte das slayer war und ist ein Männerbike  und weg ...


----------



## Der Toni (3. Dezember 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> hier gehts aber dünnhäutig zu, dachte das slayer war und ist ein Männerbike  und weg ...



ER hat doch damit angefangen....


----------



## Daniel12 (3. Dezember 2011)

mein Slayer 2011 ist auch leichter als mein altes SXC... aber: das SXC war mit Stahlfedergabel und Dämpfer, das neue ist mit Airgabel und Dämpfer...

egal, fahrtechnisch ist das neue Slayer dem SXC haushoch überlegen!


----------



## blaubaer (3. Dezember 2011)

paperlepap  fertig mit streiten 

hier mal was zum raten : 





fährt jemand noch mit dem Mz Roco Air im Slayer ? falls ja ?? mit welchem Luft-Druck ist der volle Federweg nutzbar ?? 
ich, mit fast 95kg in komplett Ausstattung, konnte noch so viel Druck ablassen im AGB wie auch in der Hauptluftkammer und erreichte nie den vollen Federweg !? (12bar Hauptkammer, 12bar AGB)

von dem Dämpfer im Bild da oben bin ich Positiv überrascht, er ist nicht ganz so fluffig zu fahren im unteren 1/3 Federweg wie der Roco, aber vllcht erstmal einfahren... Aber ich hol mit dem immerhin schon mehr Federweg raus als mit dem Roco...


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Dezember 2011)

Monarch+ ?


----------



## zet1 (4. Dezember 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> fährt jemand noch mit dem Mz Roco Air im Slayer ? falls ja ?? mit welchem Luft-Druck ist der volle Federweg nutzbar ??
> ich, mit fast 95kg in komplett Ausstattung, konnte noch so viel Druck ablassen im AGB wie auch in der Hauptluftkammer und erreichte nie den vollen Federweg !? (12bar Hauptkammer, 12bar AGB)



hast du wohl 57mm Hub version und nicht etwa den 50mm ??? 

PS: Dafür hatte ich die Steckachse mitgemessen, und definitiv ist der neueste Slayer  auch der leichteste... so aus und basta


----------



## GM210 (4. Dezember 2011)

jetzt geht die streiterei hier auch schon los, wie schade. hat was von zickenalarm, aber nun gut.....


----------



## blaubaer (4. Dezember 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> hast du wohl 57mm Hub version und nicht etwa den 50mm ???



klar doch die 57mm version, naja, nicht ganz i`wie kommt er nur auf 55mm Hub wenn ich alle Luft rauslass und durchdrück 

mit Luft drin holte ich immer nur ca. 43-45mm hub raus... 
das war beim originalen Fox RP23 nie so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (4. Dezember 2011)

also ich fahr das Slayer mit dem Roco und habe noch nie nachgeschaut wieviel Federweg ich nutze .... allerdings geht der Dämpfer soviel besser als der originale Fox RP dass ich noch nie das Bedürfnis hatte nachzumessen.

ich fahr den Dämpfer übrigens mit 11,5 bar, im AG den mittleren Druck der angegebenen Range (weiss grad nicht wieviel das ist) wiege dabei 90kg nackt, mit kompletter Ausrüstung ca. 95-96kg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Dezember 2011)

Ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Slayer Light-Freerider 
Jetzt mit schaltbarer KeFü und Bash um es noch sicherer krachen zu lassen 
In nächster Zeit wird es wohl wieder zur kleinen Baustelle werden. Ein wenig möchte ich vielleicht verbessern und pimpen


----------



## neikless (15. Dezember 2011)

mega.niko!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. Dezember 2011)

wie habt ihr denn das mit dem leitungen im tretlagerbereich gemacht? das sind riesen-schlaufen. habe die luft aus dem dämpfer rausgelassen und die länge so gewählt, dass nichts abgerissen wird. ich spüre richtig reibung beim schalten hinten. außerdem versucht ständig die hintere bremsleitung, sich aus dem clip der letzten leitungsbefestigung (von bremsgriff aus gezählt) loszureißen. ich musste sogar einen kabelbinder nehmen.

außerdem: kann man diese "high volume"-buchse aus dem dämpfer herausnehmen? habe zielmich oft durchschläge, auch wenn sie meistens nicht so hart sind.

sonst geiles bike, muss schon sagen.


----------



## zet1 (15. Dezember 2011)

naja soviel hub macht der hinterbau nicht dass man da eine grosse schlaufe legen muss.. ist ja der schutz drüber dass nix rubbelt

Ich verwende an den neuralgischen stellen immer kabelbinder, dann kann die leitung nicht scheuern wenn sie frei im Clip läuft

bis dato alles palletti bei mir.. und ja, das Slayer ist echt eine herrliche Schlucks*u... ich möcht gar net wissen wie das mit einem Coil oder Piggfy Back Dämpfer geht... evtl werd ich mal einen Bos Viper probieren... hab mir bei der Insel schon einen bestellt, den kann ich dann auch mal ins Nukeproof Mega oder das Niner Wfo geben, da alle  200x57 Dämpfer verbaut haben


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Januar 2012)

Ahoi!
Hab mal eine Frage an die Slayerfahrer hier, die es auch mal ein wenig mehr Krachen lassen: Was lässt sich mit dem Rad so alles anstellen?
Überlege, ob ich mein Sx Trail verkaufe und mit endlich wieder ein Rocky anschaffe. Fahren tue ich hauptsächlich Freeride, die meiste Zeit eigentlich Trails mit Sprüngen bis zu 5 Meter Weite und Drops bis 2 Meter Höhe... Also eigentlich Größenordnung der Sprünge auf der Freeridestrecke in Willingen...
Verkraftet das Slayer sowas bei einem entsprechden Aufbau mit Coildämpfer/ nem guten Luftdämpfer oder würdet ihr mir eher raten, davon die Finger zu lassen?
Liebe Grüße, 
Johannes


----------



## neikless (3. Januar 2012)

kein problem ! war auch tage in spicak, mehrfach b.mais auf freeride, evil eye ...
sowie in saalbach ohne problme unterwegs ... only steel is real !!!


----------



## zet1 (3. Januar 2012)

denke du brauchst dich hier nur umschauen, gibt einige die das Slayer als Freerider benutzen mit entsprechendem Aufbau... ich sehe nicht wirklich ein Problem, solange du nicht derb und plump wie ein Sack ins flache dropst 

ich hab läuten hören dass aber ein echter 180er wieder kommen soll und die Lücken zwischen Slayer und Flatline schliesst... am Gardafestival evtl...????


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Januar 2012)

cool, danke für die antworten! dann muss ich mal sehen, das ich mein sx trail verkloppt bekomme :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (3. Januar 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> ich hab läuten hören dass aber ein echter 180er wieder kommen soll und die Lücken zwischen Slayer und Flatline schliesst... am Gardafestival evtl...????


Hab auch gehört, dass Rocky an einem Freerider tüftelt. Da wird man aber 2012 bestenfalls die ersten Prototypen bei den Teamfahrern zu sehen bekommen.

Das Gardaseefestival ist dazu da die bereits fertig produzierte 2012er Bike-Produktion zu bewerben. Die muss ja bis zum Jahresende verkloppt werden 

Der neue Freerider wird dann wohl als 2013er Modell kommen, wenn Rocky bis dahin ein vernüftiges Bike auf die Beine gestellt bekommt. Das "Slayer LT", oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Januar 2012)

finde aber interessant, das auf der webseite schon ein button für bikes 2013 ist... auch wenn da noch keine räder aufgeführt sind!


----------



## zet1 (4. Januar 2012)

weil neugierige dann immer dort reinklicken können


----------



## Daniel12 (4. Januar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> kein problem ! war auch tage in spicak, mehrfach b.mais auf freeride, evil eye ...
> sowie in saalbach ohne problme unterwegs ... only steel is real !!!





ja zugestimmt, das ist gar kein prob. 

ich hab das Slayer diesen Sommer in Ermangelung eines dickeren Bikes für alles rangenommen was kam, u.a. neben B´mais und Saalbach auch Portes du Soleil, das musste das Radl ganz schön hart ackern. einzig die Luft-Fox hatte danach nen Service nötig, alles andere gar nix, also gut brauchbar!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Januar 2012)

Jepp, ich schließe mich euch an!
Das Slayer 2011 ist jetzt schon fast ein Bike für alles und macht verdammt viel mit! Mit einem schönen Coil Dämpfer fühlt es sich an wie ein kleines RMX  
Wie zet1 schon sagt sollte man jetzt allerdings keinen Fahrstil haben wie ein plumper Sack.

Hui.......dann steigen ja wieder die Chancen auf ein New RM7/RMX!
Ich bin gespannt


----------



## neikless (4. Januar 2012)

könnte mir gut vorstellen das Rocky nur ein "Slayer" mit mehr Federweg bringt ...
wäre schade, und nicht nötig da das jetztige Slayer ja schon als light freerider mehr als brauchbar aufzubauen ist ...
ein neues Switch, RMX, Pipeline ist lange überfällig  ... die Hoffung lebt, lebt mal wieder auf  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Januar 2012)

Beschluss steht fest, ich brauche eins... würd es nur mal gerne Test sitzen wegen der Größe... Da aber um Siegen rum kein Händler eins hat, wohnt hier vieleicht irgendwer im Umkreis von so 120km um Siegen und würde mich mal testsitzen lassen?


----------



## zet1 (4. Januar 2012)

wie gross bist du? und welcher primäre EInsatzzweck soll es bekommen?

Ich bin mit 185 ein 19" gefahren, hab aber auch am 18" eigentlich beim Probesitzen ein "GO" gefühlsmässig... je nachdem wie verspielt man es will bzw wie wendig...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Januar 2012)

Bin 184cm, Beinlänge 84cm... Einsatzzweck soll vor allem light freeriden sein, sprich Mittelgebirgstrails fahren, Sprünge wie schon gesagt Größenordnung Freeridetrack Willingen... Verspielt und wendig sind Features, die ich auf jeden Fall gerne hätte bzw. bei meinem Sx Trail in Size L arg vermisse... Dazu soll es halt auch in der Lage sein, mal bergauf zu fahren und Verbindungsstücke zwischen Trails halbwegs gescheit zu meistern... 
Tendiere im Augenblick stark zum 18'', würde mich aber allein interessehalber mal gerne auf das 16,5'' setzen...


----------



## neikless (5. Januar 2012)

das 16.5" ist zu klein !
würde bei deinen fakten eher zw 18" und 19" schwanken, für deinen Einsatzzweck dann wohl 18" 
mir war bei 179cm das 18" bergab genau richtig verspielt und gut bergauf fahrbar
mit 50cm vorbau.

und keine Sorge das Slayer steckt echt viel ein, auf unseren Mittelgebirgstrails schluckt es alles
man fühlt sich fast wie auf einem long travel big bike , fast langweilig  bin daher auf weniger FW umgestiegen 

kann dir nur empfehlen den RP23 gegen was anständiges zu tauschen im besten fall Coil, oder teste doch mal der DB Air (neugier)
Gabel würde ich auch zur Stahlfedervariante greifen, eine absenkung ist dank straight up geo wirklich nicht nötig !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ist es 19 Zoll bei 1,92 m. Es geht gut bergauf und verdammt gut bergab. 1,92 m ist aber schon an der Grenze zu 20 Zoll.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. Januar 2012)

Okay, danke! Werde hoffentlich die Tage mal das 18'' testen kÃ¶nnen  Absenkung an der Gabel brauche ich fÃ¼r meinen Einsatzbereich auch nicht wirklich, daher wirklich Stahlfeder... Ãberlege mir einfach das 30er zu holen und dann aufzurÃ¼sten- da der DÃ¤mpfer und DÃ¤mpfer eh im Laufe des Jahres ausgetauscht werden, sehe ich eh nicht viel Sinn darin, das 50er zu nehmen... die 600â¬ kann ich gut in Teile investieren


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Januar 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Wochen mal eine Nacht lang alle Einzelpreise für die Ausstattung vom Slayer30 zusammengesucht und dann versucht zu überschlagen wieviel man ca. für die ganzen Brocken bekommen könnte.
> 
> Wenn man das Glück hat und tatsächlich alles loswerden würde,könnte man wieder mit noch etwas mehr Glück vielleicht *max.* 1000,- erzielen,ohne den Dämpfer mit zu verkaufen.
> 
> ...



Das war allerdings schon vor einem Jahr als ich mir mal dieselben Gedanken gemacht hatte,aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja auch heute noch weiter


----------



## zet1 (5. Januar 2012)

ich hätte ein gebrauchtes Slayer 50 2011 in 18" anzubieten, mit vielen Neuteilen, zb neuer DT 480 Originallaufradsatz vom 50er, neue Race Face Respond Dh 24/36 Kurbelgarnitur, neuer Easton Lenker, Vorbau und Stütze und neuer Sattel, leicht gebrauchte X9 Schaltung mit neuwertigen XO Triggern!! Preis alles zusammen nur 2100 EUR!! ... kannst auch zb nur Rahmenset haben mit Originalgabel, Dämpfer, Steuersatz um 1600!! evtl auch mit der orignialen Formula RX dran (neue Beläge geb ich dazu kostenlos!


----------



## Daniel12 (6. Januar 2012)

weiss nicht obs noch gibt, bei chainreaction gabs das 30´er im ausverkauf für ganz kleines, da bleibt locker noch genug luft für upgrades, hat auch den schönen roten rahmen, könnte auch ein argument sein.

ansonsten find ich das angebot von zet1 nicht schlecht...

ach ja, ich wohn in dortmund und hab das 50´er in 18", bei 1,80m größe. habe statt des 75mm vorbaus einen 50mm montiert, damit ist das bike super wendig. nur bergauf wenns richtig steil wird muss ich mich etwas mehr vorbeugen damits nicht vorn hochsteigt. kannst dich gern mal draufsetzen und auch mal ne abfahrt machen, wir haben hier gute trails.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. Januar 2012)

Ahoj Zet1 und Daniel! 
Erstmal danke für das Angebot (Zet1), muss nur erstmal mein Sx Trail loswerden... je nachdem wie zeitig das passiert überleg ichs mir ernsthaft!
@ Daniel12: Ebenfalls danke, hab mittlerweile auch nen händler in Lennestadt erreicht, der eventuell eins zum testen organisiert, wenn das nicht hinhaut melde ich mich bei dir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (6. Januar 2012)

ja schade dass ihr alle so weit weg seid, sonst könntet ihr gerne hier probieren, oder bei der bikeinsel, die haben ja auch zig Rockies stehen in verschiedenen grössen und alle modelle sortiert...

wegen meinem angebot, lasst euch halt nicht zu lange zeit, denn sobald ich zeit habe und es fertigstelle, kommts hier in den markt


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. Januar 2012)

Muss ja leider erstmal meine Specialized Möhre loswerden...


----------



## Slayer_LE (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab nun seit nem halben Jahr mein 2011er Slayer 50 und bin echt begeistert. Ausstattung ist bis dato serienmäßig und für das, was ich fahre, bin ich damit auch zufrieden, einzig der Dämpfer (RP23XV) könnte etwas straffer sein.
Ich fahre bei 95kg Kampfgewicht in Rahmengröße 20,5" (1,95 cm groß) mit knapp über 18 bar. Bei Sprüngen und Drops bis 1,5 m brauche ich fast den kompletten Hub (Gummiring liegt genau am Ende der Druckstange, sporadisch "fällt" er sogar ab und liegt über dem Lagerauge). Zugstufe hab ich auf 4 von 8 Klicks eingestellt. Bergauf ist das Verhalten top, aber bergab hab ich das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer schon an seine Grenzen geht.
Optional spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, einen Coil-Dämpfer aufzurüsten. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2012)

Da geht nix an die grenzen.
Was du beschreibst ist goldrichtig.


----------



## neikless (10. Januar 2012)

18 bar  wow !
ich hatte den fox Van RC drin gÃ¼nstig unauffÃ¤llig einfach aber super performance !
Mr.Freeride hat den RC4 oder DHX oder sowas 
aber egal welcher es wird gut funzen, im vergleich zum RP sowieso
aber auch zu allen anderen LuftiÂ´s ist auch ein gÃ¼nstiger coil einfach satter !

ich habe mir gerade auf ebay einen RC2 geschossen 
der ist wie der RC hat aber ein Luftventil und Low speed compression
und das fÃ¼r unter 300â¬ incl. zoll !
ist auch richtige EBL und HUB 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270879875712?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_2928wt_1180
Lieferzeit < 1 woche


----------



## Slayer_LE (10. Januar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> 18 bar  wow !


jau, hab ich auch gedacht. Aber wenn ich den Sag auf 20-25% einstelle, ist das halt soviel. Oder habt ihr nen besseren Tipp?
Ich dachte immer Druckstufe = Luftdruck = Sag, d.h. je geringer der Druck, desto mehr der Sag und je mehr "hängt" der Hinterbau beim Draufsitzen durch; Fox empfiehlt 20-25% Sag, macht bei einem Hub von 57 mm ca. 12 mm....lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Januar 2012)

Slayer_LE schrieb:


> ...Ich dachte immer Druckstufe = Luftdruck = Sag.....



Da liegst du aber falsch.
Die Druckstufe kommt der Dämpfung/ Hydraulik (also dem dynamischen Teil) und nicht aus der Federung (statischer Teil).

Mit dem Luftdruck veränderst du nur die "Federhärte".
Wenn du weniger Druck fahren möchtest, solltest du die Hauptluftkammer tewas verkelinern.
Dann spricht der Dämpfer sensibler an (weil weniger Druck möglich) und wird gegen Ende hin progressiver.


----------



## Daniel12 (10. Januar 2012)

naja, prinzipiell hat er aber schon recht, den sag stellt man über den luftdruck ein.

ich htte den fox bei 90kg nackt, also ca. 95-98 komplett, bei 25-30% sag mit 16,5 bar gefahren, kommt also hin. den MZ Roco air fahre ich nun mit 11,5 bar )


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Januar 2012)

Ca. 92 kg, 1,92 m groß, 19 Zoll Rahmen.
Mit einem Fox RC4 und einer 550er Titanfeder. Der Oberknaller! Und mit nur wenigen Klicks einstellbar für sanfte Touren bis hin zu krassen Freeridetrails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (11. Januar 2012)

Richtig und wichtig ist die passende Feder und dann sowenig wie möglich an
Einstellung nutzen, da kann mir erzähler wer was will ... zuviel H/Low speed 
Propedal, Bottom out Bla Blub Einstellung beeinflusst das Ansprechverhalten
egal welcher Hersteller oder ob nun coil oder Luft
wenn ich also z.B eine zu weiche Feder oder zu wenig Druck fahren und dafür
High und Lowspeed Druckstufe voll reinrotze leidet das Ansprechverhalten.

Alle Luftdämpfer teile die selben Eigenschaften/Probleme, 
Losbrechmoment/Ansprechverhalten(gering), Durchsacken und Hitzeentwicklung.
Die Hersteller versuchen sich an Lösungen wie zu sehen bei DB-Air, Vivid Air und Co.
können aber die Physik nicht ganz überwinden, Reibung erzeugt wäre, 
warme Luft dehnt sich aus führt zu höherem Druck = Verhärten + Folgen ...
Rätsel (Dickere Kolbenstange mehr Reibung ?! ) ... mehr Reibung = ?
Klar ist jeder Dämpfer etwas anders und muss vor allem zum Bike und Rider passen.


----------



## zet1 (11. Januar 2012)

wobei ich 20-25% beim slayer recht wenig finde, 30% sollte es schon sein wenn man enduromässig fährt.. aber mit meinen 70kg kann ich bei euch nicht mitreden 

in mein 2012er slayer 50 kommt dann vorne ne deville rein und hinten ein viper.. mal sehen wie das tut :thumbs:


----------



## neikless (11. Januar 2012)

ich hatte eher die Erfahrung das Alti sowie Slayer eher tick weniger SAG brauchen,
20-25% durch die straight up geo und die etwas weiter zu Front verschobene Sitzposition,
liegt am auf Dämpfer weniger Gewicht ... 
schien mir von Vorteil da so der Dämpfer etwas weicher also mit weniger Druck bzw Federhärte 
gefahren werden kann um den gleich SAG wie zb beim SXC zu erreichen ... 
ich arbeite daran bis anfang der season wieder < 80 kg zu kommen 
500er Feder war bei 80 kg recht straff aber perfect für freeride/trail touren !


----------



## Slayer_LE (12. Januar 2012)

Hab im Bikemarkt den Fox DHX 4.0 Air entdeckt (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/457169/cat/19). Ist zwar kein Coil, aber was haltet ihr im Vergleich zum RP23 davon? 
Was sind die konkreten Unterschiede?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Januar 2012)

ist lebendiger, gibt aber den mittleren federweg schneller frei.
Dämpfer funzt, vorausgesetzt er ist OK und man hat sich mit dessen Funktion und Einstellung auseinader gesetzt.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (12. Januar 2012)

So! Kann mich jetzt auch zur Gemeinde der Slayer Fahrer einordnen, besitze seit eben ein schönes nagelneues Slayer 50 von 2011 in 16,5''! 
Muss sagen das es mir richtig Spaß macht von der Größe, habe sowohl eins in 18 zoll als auch das 16,5er test gefahren und bin mit dem 16,5 er perfekt klar gekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Januar 2012)

Yeah,mein Glückwunsch!
Verdammt geiles Bike!


----------



## neikless (13. Januar 2012)

uff 16.5" find ich aber sehr klein bei deiner größe (184 richtig ?), andererseits bin ich
auch einige zeit auf 16.5" untwegs gewesen bis ich gemerkt habe das ich
doch besser mit 18" klar komme, aber wenn es dir passt ! Ride on !

zeig doch mal bilder !


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Januar 2012)

mache heut abend oder morgen früh welche wenn es wieder sauber ist! stimmt, bin 184 groß, taugt mir aber voll! bin früher viel mit nem rocky mountain flow in 16,5 gefahren, dann kam das sx trail in L und das hat mir überhaupt keinen spaß gemacht, insofern... Slayer rockt auf jeden fall!


----------



## zet1 (13. Januar 2012)

dann fährst du aber nicht wirklich alpine Touren damit oder? Ich bn 185 und hatte ein 19" und werde auf 18" ... aber ich mag kurz, und trotzdem ein 165. würd ich nicht schaffen.. alleine schon die Sattellänge würde nicht ausrecihen!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Januar 2012)

Ähm, nein ;-) In Siegen gibt es keine Alpen, sondern max. 580m nN oder sowas... außerdem isses als Spaßgerät bergab und auf Trails hier gedacht und nicht als Bike zum Touren fahren  Sattelstützlänge zum Touren fahren dürfte aber mit ner Teleskopstütze sogar noch passen, denke ich... muss ich mal ausmessen... Ich werd im Normalfall max 15Km am Stück damit fahren, und davon schon Strecken, die alle anderen, die mit mir fahren, schieben werden


----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. Januar 2012)

das ist definitiv zu klein. kann sein, dass du schon immer zu klein gefahren bist und dich so daran gewöhnt hast, aber das ist alles andere als optimal. nichts desto trotz viel spaß damit.


----------



## isartrails (16. Januar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *Könnte mir evtl. jemand sagen, was die Laufräder von einem 2011er Slayer 30 wiegen* (Felgen: WTB All Mountain Speed Disc / Speichen: DT /  Naben: Rocky Mountain Wheel Tech)*?*
> Es gibt da wohl keine Angaben, aber vielleicht hat sich ja jemand die Mühe gemacht den oder einen vergleichbaren Laufradsatz  zu wiegen.


Habe sie inzwischen gewogen. Sind nur unwesentlich schwerer als die DT-Swiss-Laufräder aus dem teureren Slayer 50.
Das Vorderrad wiegt ziemlich genau ein Kilo, das Hinterrad 1150 Gramm - zusammen 2150 Gramm.



 






mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ist zwar von einem 50 aber ...


----------



## dandylion (16. Januar 2012)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: bin 1,71m groß und fahre zur Zeit ein Liteville 301 (160mm Gabel- und Rahmenfederweg) in Größe S. Liege ich da richtig mit einem Slayer in 16,5"? Und weiß jemand welche Vorbaulänge ab Werk in dieser Rahmenhöhe montiert ist?


----------



## neikless (17. Januar 2012)

bei 171 würde ich schon denken 16.5" geht klar 
vorbau kannst du dir bei deinem händler in der länge aussuchen
wenn möglich teste aber auch mal ein 18"
meine freundin fährt ein 16.5" (sxc) bei 167 cm mit 70mm vorbau
mein 18" (slayer 2011) mit 50mm vorbau hat ihr aber fast besser gefallen ... 2cents


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. Januar 2012)

fahre bei 173cm ein 18" Slayer. Mit 50er Vorbau. Passt (mir) perfekt.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Januar 2012)

ich bin 167 cm und fahre 16,5" mit einem 40mm-vorbau und es passt perfekt, bergauf wie bergab.


----------



## EIC-Biker (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einer 180er Gabel im Slayer (2011/2012) gemacht?


----------



## zet1 (18. Januar 2012)

also ein Kumpel fährt eine 170er Lyrik Soloair drin udn ist begeister, die Aufbauhöhe ist sogar niedriger als beid er originalen Float 36 komischerweise nachgemessen


----------



## blaubaer (24. Januar 2012)

nach fest kommt ab ...


----------



## neikless (24. Januar 2012)

Hm schade auch 2012 nix neues, zum


----------



## DHRc (24. Januar 2012)

sorry offtopic..was für mäntel könnt ihr für den enduro/all mountain einsätzt empfehlen?zur zeit maxxis ardent montiert kommt mir aber so vor als hätten sie einen gewaltigen rollwiederstand!?waren abend standart montiert an meinem neuem slayer


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2012)

wenn du auf wenig Rollwiderstand wert legst, bleib beim Ardent.
Hat mit den gringsten Rollwiderstand, kannst du in Heftchen sogar nachlesen.

Sonst im Winter den 2,3er Baron.
Im Sommer weiß ich noch nicht so recht, da suche ich noch.


----------



## LH_DJ (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand vom Slayer50 2012 die Einbaulänge und den Hub vom RP23 nennen? Will evtl. demnächst zuschlagen und schauen, was es für Alternativen als Coildämpfer für den Bikepark gibt. Park sollte doch für`s Slayer kein Problem sein, oder? Mache dort keine Monsterdrops etc

Danke für Info
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2012)

200/57mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. Januar 2012)

zum thema leichtbau am slayer: schlimm finde ich die "bolzen" für die dämpferbefestigung. das sind so dünne röhrchen mit der nase dran. bei meinem meta warens noch zylindrische bolzen aus edelstahl. hoffentlich halten die dinger, will gar nicht wissen, was der ersatz kostet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2012)

sind nicht so unmenschlich teuer.
FÃ¼rs SXC hab ich um 10,-â¬/st bezahlt.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. Januar 2012)

das ist günstig, allerdings hat das neue slayer andere dämpfer-befestigungs-bolzen als das sxc.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2012)

frag mal beim kimmerle nach, der fast alles vorrätig


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2012)

Ich werde zum Anfang der Saison beim Slayer auch auf die Maxxis Ignator wechseln. Aber in der FR Version in 2,35. Mal schauen wie sie sich unter Slayerbedinungen schlagen. Beim Altitude machen sie in 2,1 einen echt guten Eindruck gegenüber dem High Roller. Besonders wenn es mal etwas matschiger wird. Der Rollwiderstand ist auch Top.


----------



## zet1 (27. Januar 2012)

DHRc schrieb:


> sorry offtopic..was für mäntel könnt ihr für den enduro/all mountain einsätzt empfehlen?zur zeit maxxis ardent montiert kommt mir aber so vor als hätten sie einen gewaltigen rollwiederstand!?waren abend standart montiert an meinem neuem slayer



ich fahre den Conti X-King 2.4" Protection für Touren, wenns deftiger an den mann gehen soll, dann wechsle ich auf Conti Mountain King II Protection 2.4".

Diese Lenkagilität und den geringen Rollwiederstand hatte ich bei keinem anderen bisher, kein SChwalbe oder MAxxis kommen da ran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRc (27. Januar 2012)

hat jemand ein coil dämpfer im slayer verbaut?in meinem rad ist ein rp23...würde gerne mal wissen wie sich ein coil darin macht?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2012)

der kann alles besser, außer dem gewicht.


----------



## DHRc (27. Januar 2012)

dachte ich mir schon iwie

wenn jemand ein abzugeben hat..pm;email.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Januar 2012)

Ich habe einen. Ja der macht sich verrammt gut. Das Bike wird viel lebendiger und von der wachsenden Performenc muss ich dir wohl nix mehr erzählen oder? 

Ich schließe mich dem RockyRider an!


----------



## DHRc (28. Januar 2012)

noch einen übrig oder ne ahnung wo ich preistechnisch ein gutes angebot bekomme?


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Februar 2012)

Da hilft nur ein Manitou Evolver ISX 6 oder hmm 4 ist auch io


----------



## neikless (7. Februar 2012)

@mohrstefan ... am besten mit 30mm Hub eh !


----------



## pogorausch (7. Februar 2012)

ey Leute kann ich mit 1,80m noch ein 18" Slayer fahren.....hab gedacht mit 50mm bzw. 60mm Vorbau 

fabi


----------



## neikless (7. Februar 2012)

ja !


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Februar 2012)

pogorausch schrieb:


> ey Leute kann ich mit 1,80m noch ein 18" Slayer fahren.....hab gedacht mit 50mm bzw. 60mm Vorbau
> 
> fabi



Wie es sich in unzähligen und langwierigen Diskussionen hier im Forum gezeigt hat, gibt es darauf keine allgemeingültige Antwort. 

Die richtige Rahmengröße hängt vom Einsatzzweck, persönlichen Gewohnheiten und Vorlieben und letztendlich von Deiner Schrittlänge ab. Die Körpergröße allein sagt nicht allzuviel aus.

Ob der 18er bei Dir passt, kann nur eine Probefahrt zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (7. Februar 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Wie es sich in unzähligen und langwierigen Diskussionen hier im Forum gezeigt hat, gibt es darauf keine allgemeingültige Antwort.
> 
> Die richtige Rahmengröße hängt vom Einsatzzweck, persönlichen Gewohnheiten und Vorlieben und letztendlich von Deiner Schrittlänge ab. Die Körpergröße allein sagt nicht allzuviel aus.
> 
> Ob der 18er bei Dir passt, kann nur eine Probefahrt zeigen.


 richtig


----------



## Daniel12 (9. Februar 2012)

ich bin 1,8m, fahre ein 18" mit 50mm Vorbau.

Bergab sehr handlich und verspielt, bergauf muss im Steilen das Kinn auf den Vorbau um das Vorderrad unten zu halten. Evtl. würd ich noch mal auf 60mm wechseln, aber ist doch gut so.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2012)

ohne die Angabe von Lenkerbreiten sind die Aussagen von Vorbaulänge/ Fahrverhalten so gut wie wertlos.


----------



## blaubaer (9. Februar 2012)

vieles ist meinem Gewichtstuning zum Opfer gefallen... 
Neu mit 14.34kg 





will gar nicht erst wissen wie leicht es wäre ohne GravityDropper und mit Air Dämpfer...


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Februar 2012)

Wie den nu doch Coil


----------



## numinisflo (9. Februar 2012)

Die Gravity Dropper ist jetzt keine Schönheit, aber da geht die Funktion eindeutig vor.
Insgesamt ein tolles Bikel Und das Gewicht ist doch absolut top.

Ist das ne 55 Ti? Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Gabel im Slayer, auch im Verhältnis bzw. Zusammenspiel mit dem Hinterbau?

Schöne Grüße.

Flo


----------



## blaubaer (9. Februar 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Wie den nu doch Coil



ja  kommt halt eben nichts an einen Coil  
und mit der Ti-Feder ist er auch satte 150g leichter als mit einer Stahlfeder 



numinisflo schrieb:


> Die Gravity Dropper ist jetzt keine Schönheit, aber da geht die Funktion eindeutig vor.
> Insgesamt ein tolles Bikel Und das Gewicht ist doch absolut top.
> 
> Ist das ne 55 Ti? Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Gabel im Slayer, auch im Verhältnis bzw. Zusammenspiel mit dem Hinterbau?
> ...



Danke 

ja, ist eine 55 RC3 Ti von 2011, die Gabel ist immer noch wie von Anfang an  Top, Ansprechen absolut fein, Dämpfung auf etliche verschiedenste arten einstellbar, genauso wie man es am liebsten hat.

und an den Coil Dämpfer kommt halt eben leider doch kein Luftdämpfer heran, vor allem jetzt hier bei diesen Minus Temperaturen. 
und dank der Ti Feder fällt er auch nicht so schwer zu lasten, mit der Stahlfeder kam ich auf ein Gewicht von 905g, mit der Ti-Feder auf 754g.   

hatte jetzt viele Dämpfer durch, sicher den eint oder anderen gibt es schon noch.
-Fox RP23 einfach zu überdämpft. 
-Marzocchi Roco TST-R Air, zu Progressiv abgestimmt, und in verbindung mit dem Progressiven hinterbau, war es mir nicht möglich den vollen Federweg zu nutzen. 
-RockShox Monarch Plus, dem fehlt die lebendigkeit untenrum etwas.

es bräuchte ein mischung aus, untenrum, Roco Air und Monarch Plus, obenrum, bei Dämpfung und Ansprechen.       

ein CCDB Air dass wär vielleicht noch was ...


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Februar 2012)

EINEN Manitou Evolver


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ......hatte jetzt viele Dämpfer durch, sicher den eint oder anderen gibt es schon noch.
> -Fox RP23 einfach zu überdämpft.
> -Marzocchi Roco TST-R Air, zu Progressiv abgestimmt, und in verbindung mit dem Progressiven hinterbau, war es mir nicht möglich den vollen Federweg zu nutzen.
> -RockShox Monarch Plus, dem fehlt die lebendigkeit untenrum etwas.
> ....



Jep, genau so ist es.
Und das nicht nur im Slayer, sondern vom Dämpfercharakter allgemein.
Coil ist goil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (9. Februar 2012)

goil zum ballern,sonst nix !


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2012)

für die eisdiele ist das nix, stimmt


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Februar 2012)

Für die Eisdiele gibts nix besseres als Marzocchi Roco TST-R Air !!


----------



## neikless (9. Februar 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Für die Eisdiele gibts nix besseres als Marzocchi Roco TST-R Air !!


weise worte aus deinem dummen mund


Daniel12 schrieb:


> ich bin 1,8m, fahre ein 18" mit 50mm Vorbau.
> das Kinn auf den Vorbau um das Vorderrad unten zu halten.



 das würde ich gern sehen


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> weise worte aus deinem dummen mund




Und am besten fährt er gleich wieder zur Eisdiele, es war nämlich so schön ruhig hier die letzten wochen...


----------



## neikless (10. Februar 2012)

da musst du bei 1&1 anrufen das sie Ihm wieder das modem wegnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (10. Februar 2012)

Nix da


----------



## zet1 (11. Februar 2012)

pogorausch schrieb:


> ey Leute kann ich mit 1,80m noch ein 18" Slayer fahren.....hab gedacht mit 50mm bzw. 60mm Vorbau
> 
> fabi



ich bin mit 185 diese Saison ein 19" gefahren mit Joplin und 70er Vorbau

werd evtl mal ein 18er probieren auch nun, beim probesitzen hab ich die 2cm kürzeres Oberrohr nicht wirklich gemerkt, aber ich fahr eben gerne aufrechter und kompakter!


----------



## DHRc (11. Februar 2012)

sollte der bos stoy ins slayer passen?


----------



## zet1 (13. Februar 2012)

warum nicht???


----------



## DHRc (13. Februar 2012)

die wahl ob der fox rp23 einem passendem coil dämpfer weichen muss ist ein thema für sich


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2012)

DHRc schrieb:


> die wahl ob der fox rp23 einem passendem coil dämpfer weichen muss ist ein thema für sich



aber nur für Leute, die es noch nicht ausprobiert haben.


----------



## Daniel12 (13. Februar 2012)

das würde ich gern sehen [/QUOTE]

zeig ich Dir beim nächsten Mal


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Februar 2012)

So... da ist auch endlich mal ein Foto von meinem Slayer! Muss sagen, das ich selten ein so gutes Fahrrad gefahren bin! Getauscht wird noch der Lenker und das zu kleine 32er in ein 34er... und eine Druckstufe in der 36 Float wäre auch nicht schlecht, fährt sich aber auch so schon super! 
Von der Größe her taugt es mir perfekt, kann die paar Km die ich bergauf bzw. auf der Ebene fahren will gut trampeln und jeden meiner Kumpel mit ihren DH Bikes platt machen, bergab richtig verspielt, auf Sprüngen super und lässt sich schön in der Luft bewegen!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Februar 2012)

@ pogorausch: Ja, kannst du. Bin 1,84 und mein Slayer ist 16,5  Sicherlich nicht optimal, um damit 50km Touren zu fahren, dazu habe ich es aber auch nicht gekauft... Mit dem in 18 solltest du alles machen können! 
@ alex m. auf Seite 50: Passt super, und außerdem: Oberrohrlänge 16,5: 565, Oberrohrlänge 18: 575... Ich wette, das ich keine Probleme hätte, das 16,5er tourentauglich zu machen, wenn ich ne Sattelstütze nehme, die 10- 15mm Offset hat und einen längeren Vorbau  montiere... 
Die 11 mm Unterschied beim Radstand merkt man vlt bei sehr steilen Rampen...


----------



## neikless (13. Februar 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Oberrohrlänge 16,5: 565, Oberrohrlänge 18: 575... Ich wette, das ich keine Probleme hätte, das 16,5er tourentauglich zu machen, wenn ich ne Sattelstütze nehme, die 10- 15mm Offset hat und einen längeren Vorbau  montiere...
> Die 11 mm Unterschied beim Radstand merkt man vlt bei sehr steilen Rampen...



dann fährt es sich nur einfach bescheiden , besser ein 18" mit 50er Vorbau und bäm bäm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Februar 2012)

Da ich keine langen Touren fahren möchte  16,5, 50er Vorbau, schönen Lenker und bäm bäm, geht das schöne leichte Fahrrad ab auf den Trails und Sprüngen


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Februar 2012)

Winterzeitistbastelzeit


----------



## blaubaer (17. Februar 2012)

vorne zuviel und hinten zu wenig federweg  

oder nicht dein manitou hat doch nicht 57mm hub oder ? ...


----------



## neikless (17. Februar 2012)

in "die Ecke" dürfen nur schöne bikes 
mal was anderes  aber wenn 2013 das 180er neuer-new-slayer kommt passt es ja fast  vielleicht ja sogar als 29er 
der dämpfer hat so um die 45 mm hub  der mohrstefan steht halt auf hadd´l-fieling !


----------



## Climax_66 (17. Februar 2012)

Zum testen kann man es ja mal machen, aber damit glücklich werden glaub ich nicht. Das Slayer wird dann bergauf fast eine Flatline Performance haben, halt nur bergauf...


----------



## blaubaer (17. Februar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> der dämpfer hat so um die 45 mm hub  der mohrstefan steht halt auf hadd´l-fieling !


 
vllcht wird das ja auch ein neuer trend ?! 
siehe auch bei Wade`s Element, dass sieht auch nach einer Gabel mit mehr an Federweg aus ...


----------



## neikless (17. Februar 2012)

habe in meinem Blur auch an der Front mehr 160:127mm




in erster linie aus Geo. Gründen und natürlich ist die 36 einfach steifer,
als eine 120-140mm Gabel mit vielleicht 32er Röhrchen und 15mm Achse oder gar Schnellspanner ...
bissel mehr federweg ist auch immer gut 
der Hinterbau kann mit der 36er auch gut mithalten dank coil performance RC2

sorry für das thread fremde bike !

aber der Herr Mohr gehts natürlich ins EXTREM


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Februar 2012)

Fatzit : bergauf besser als ich dachte , bergab Alptraum vorne wie ein DH und hinten wie ne CC Feile .
Passt überhauptnichtzusammen 
Und der hub ist genau 56 dank JL!!
War ja nur um zu sehen ob JL Suspension seine Arbeit gut war,
und sie war es!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Februar 2012)

@ blaubaer
Ja sieht stark nach einer neuen 150er 44 aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (18. Februar 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Winterzeitistbastelzeit


Das Bike rettest du nur noch mit ner Lackspraydose, oder noch mehr Speichenreflektoren.


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Februar 2012)

Ist doch alles wieder heile,mit ner Van ist Mann toll unterwegs 


Inkl. August


----------



## blaubaer (19. Februar 2012)

um das niveau wieder mal etwas zu heben


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2012)

Danke, das hilft die schlimmen Bilder aus den Kopf zu kriegen...


----------



## neikless (19. Februar 2012)

vonnullaufhundertinachtbildern
mohrstefan 45 % : 85 % blaubär - % von für mich dem perfekten Slayer-Aufbau!


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Februar 2012)

Ja ja mier gefällt's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (20. Februar 2012)

miiiier auch ! der Rahmen die Gabel die Bremse ... also vielleicht auch 50%


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Februar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> miiiier auch ! der Rahmen die Gabel die Bremse ... also vielleicht auch 50%


Ich glabe die Enduro&Allmountain passen bessser zumm @[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2012)

Und wieder einmal stellt sich mir folgende Frage: "Was will es mir sagen???"


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Februar 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal stellt sich mir folgende Frage: "Was will es mir sagen???"


wie dein Slayer assehen wird 

Freundchen ICH SEHE ??


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2012)

Wie mein slayer aussehen würde?

Nimm das vom blaubaer und tausche die Stütze gegen ne Reverb. oder das von Mr. Freeride und mach ne Atlas FR Kurbel dran.

Aber garantiert keine Schutzbleche, Lampen, Trinkhalter, Klingeln, Pseudokettenführungen und fragliche Reifenkombis...


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2012)

Gratulation!

Du hast es doch tatsächlich geschafft nen lesbares Posting zu verfassen!

OK, da es sich dabei eigentlich ja nur um ne Beleidigung handelt zeigt es nur, dass dein IQ noch niedriger ist als ich bis dato gedacht habe.


Aber nun lass die anderen mal wieder ran und hier zeigen wie man schöne Slayer baut...


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2012)

Man war das Niveau in diesem und den anderen RockyThreads doch noch angenehm als du deine modemfreie Zeit hattest.

Und es wäre schön wenn man nun in diesem Thread weiter über Slayer und nicht über deine Probleme reden könnte.

Alles andere kannst du mir gerne via PN, Mail oder ab morgen auch persönlich in Frankfurt mitteilen.
Danke. Ende.


----------



## isartrails (21. Februar 2012)

Pubertät... ?


----------



## neikless (21. Februar 2012)

hier (unten) meine Ex, würde es genau so wieder tun ...


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn das für nen Sattel?


----------



## Der Toni (21. Februar 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Pubertät... ?




 Kommt hin, aber auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## neikless (21. Februar 2012)

WTB devo der Weltbeste !


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Februar 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2012)

Muss mir den Sattel mal in Natura angucken - wegen dem Rotton. Nicht das der sich zu sehr von meinen anderen Rottönen unterscheidet.


----------



## Climax_66 (24. Februar 2012)

Zur Beruhigung.......Slayer Action
[ame="http://vimeo.com/36089283"]Ultramontane & Company - Andreas Hestler on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## neikless (24. Februar 2012)

yeah canadian xc rocks !


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Februar 2012)

Oh ja sehr endspannt !


----------



## zet1 (28. Februar 2012)

wie bekommt man die wackelfreien bilder hin, vor allem wenn du mitläufst? hast du da ein Ausgleichsgestell montiert am oberkörper, oder einfach nur eine bildbearbeitende wackelfreie DSP Option?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (29. Februar 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Winterviews-Thomas-Vanderham.html


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. März 2012)

schönes video!


----------



## blaubaer (5. März 2012)

so, mein letztes originale bauteil beim Slayer hat das zeitliche gesegnet

R.I.P FSA Steuersatz, hat ein jahr gehalten...

war gar nicht einfach, einen neuen zu finden bei dem Datendschungel den man benötigt. hoffe das der neue bestellte CaneCreek dann auch passt


----------



## mohrstefan (5. März 2012)

He he 
habe auch schon getauscht gegen Hope,aber nur Unterschale
oben scheint noch alles OK !?


----------



## Daniel12 (5. März 2012)

Oberteil wird wahrscheinlich ewig halten...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. März 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> so, mein letztes originale bauteil beim Slayer hat das zeitliche gesegnet
> 
> R.I.P FSA Steuersatz, hat ein jahr gehalten...
> 
> war gar nicht einfach, einen neuen zu finden bei dem Datendschungel den man benötigt. hoffe das der neue bestellte CaneCreek dann auch passt



Oha.
Das klingt nicht gut.
Bisher tuts meiner aber noch. Mal schauen wie lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (5. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> Oberteil wird wahrscheinlich ewig halten...


Von zeit zu zeit mal die Kugeln neu abschmieren,
dann ist das wohl war


----------



## Der Toni (6. März 2012)

...oder eben gleich was Gutes. Dann ist Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## blaubaer (6. März 2012)

den abgebildeten wirst Du aber nicht verbauen können  zu klein  

wenn ChrisKing dann einen Typ Internal i2 

Slayer Rahmen Einbaumasse :  
-oben ZS44/28.6 
-unten ZS56/40 bei Tapered Gabeln oder ZS56/30 bei 1 1/8 Gabeln 

gute erklärung in Deutsch hab ich nur gefunden bei Bike-Components


----------



## Der Toni (6. März 2012)

Das wird immer schlimmer mit den unterschiedlichen Steuersatztypen. Bald gibts die ersten Wochenend Fortbildungen nur für Steuersätze.
Ich hab meinen 1 1/8 Chris King von einem Slayer zum nächsten mitgenommen. Mittlerweile jetzt das 3. Mal (und wahrscheinlich leider auch das letzte Mal).


----------



## peterbe (9. März 2012)

Ich finde die neuen Steuersatzmaße zwar auch verwirrend und mein Händler hatte mehr Probleme als ich, einen ZS44/EC49 Chris-King im Katalog rauszusuchen, aber als ich den Steuersatz (siehe Bild Toni) in der Hand gehalten hatte, wusste ich, der Steuersatz wird mich und den Rahmen, in den er verbaut wird, überleben.
Bei meinem Slayer SXC hatte ich immer das Gefühl, am Steuersatz fehlt Durchmesser, da finde ich die Tapered-Schäfte passender.


----------



## mohrstefan (9. März 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich finde die neuen Steuersatzmaße zwar auch verwirrend und mein Händler hatte mehr Probleme als ich, einen ZS44/EC49 Chris-King im Katalog rauszusuchen, aber als ich den Steuersatz (siehe Bild Toni) in der Hand gehalten hatte, wusste ich, der Steuersatz wird mich und den Rahmen, in den er verbaut wird, überleben.
> Bei meinem Slayer SXC hatte ich immer das Gefühl, am Steuersatz fehlt Durchmesser, da finde ich die Tapered-Schäfte passender.


 Nach vielen Jahren des ballern's war es soweit,Chris-King kaputt
Die Untereschale hatte spürbar spiel !
Letzte woche eingeschick binn gespannt wies weiter geht sprich kulanz,garantie 
Ach ja,das Teil war ca.7 Jahre alt und stammt vom RMX Team 
Jaden anderen Steuersatz.............ab in die Tonne


----------



## Deleted 28330 (9. März 2012)

wenn man was gutes haben will, wÃ¼rde ich mir den reset flatstack kaufen. mehr qualitÃ¤t und funktionalitÃ¤t kann man i meinen augen nicht bekommen, die 119 â¬ er sicher wert. von der ersatzteilversorgung ganz zu schweigen. habe den letzten sommer fÃ¼r mein glory besorgt, als der fsa (der gleiche wie im slayer) tot war.


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2012)

aber wenn ich das Bild so betrachte, komm ich fast ins  
so viele dimensionen, aber welchen benötige ich  

inzwischen weiss ich welche masse ja das Slayer hat  



wer aber für eine andere Bikemarke einen Steuersatz finden muss, bekommt da von Cane Creek eine gute Hilfe zur verfügung gestellt 

siehe headset fit finder 



ich bekam zwar den Link auch erst später gemailt, hier nochmals Dank an @dantist


----------



## Deleted 28330 (9. März 2012)

das ist echt beknackt, was es für verschiedene variationen gibt. da gibts diese seite - http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/.

das erste, was man wissen muss, ist, ob die schalen im steuerrohr versenkt werden sollen. das erste ist "konan", das zweite ist "flatstack". dann muss man wissen, welchen innendurchmesser das steurrohr oben und unten hat. beim slayer sinds 44 oben und 56 unten (genau wie beim glory). und dann halt der gabelkonus, 1 1/8" oder 1,5". 

man kann also oben den konan D (schale außerhalb) oder den flatstack A (schale innerhalb) nehmen. unten dann den flatstack 3 (1 1/8" gabelschaft unten) oder 4 (1,5" gabelschaft unten) nehmen.


----------



## blaubaer (9. März 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> das erste, was man wissen muss, ist, ob die schalen im steuerrohr versenkt werden sollen. das erste ist "konan", das zweite ist "flatstack". dann muss man wissen, welchen innendurchmesser das steurrohr oben und unten hat.


 

eigentlich reicht es schon wenn die Rahmenmarke in meinem Link aufgeführt ist und man weiss was für eine Gabel man verbauen möchte, 1 1/8" oder Tapered...  



blaubaer schrieb:


> siehe headset fit finder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (9. März 2012)

geil. 

das ist aber auch eine verdammt lange liste an modellen bei rocky mountain.


----------



## zet1 (9. März 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> aber wenn ich das Bild so betrachte, komm ich fast ins
> so viele dimensionen, aber welchen benötige ich



also is doch easy!! Salyer hat folgendes

oben 44mm
unten 55mm

normales tapertes steuerrohr und schon fast "standard" also

das einzige was du unterscheiden musst ist:
1) ZS, also ZERO STACK, also keine Aufbauhöhe, versenkte Lager
2) EC, external cup, also mit Aufbauhöhe

EC macht den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher, aber baut auch höher... beim Slayer nicht zu empfehlen mMn, dann da eher ein Angleset verbauen mit 1 oder 1,5 Grad flacher!

gibts bei bikeinsel.com als Sugarless Eigenlabel made in england in diversen Ausführungen, einfach anschreiben, is ganz neu und frisch


----------



## Deleted 28330 (9. März 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> also is doch easy!! Salyer hat folgendes
> 
> oben 44mm
> unten 55mm



laut bikeaction hat slayer unten 56 mm. siehe hier in der pdf: http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Tech-SpecsSLAYERNEW2011.pdf


----------



## Daniel12 (14. März 2012)

falls wer Interesse an nem Slayer 50 aus Juli 2011 in Größe 18" hätte bitte melden.

trage mich mit dem Gedanken meinen Fuhrpark zu reduzieren und da wäre das Slayer ein potenzieller Kandidat... leider.


----------



## dhpucky (14. März 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> ...gibts bei bikeinsel.com als Sugarless Eigenlabel made in england in diversen Ausführungen, einfach anschreiben, is ganz neu und frisch



... danke! 

... überleg ich schon seit ner Weile, aber der Cane Creek is mir zu teuer.


----------



## mr-Lambo (18. März 2012)

Was sagt Ihr denn zu dem Slayer-Aufbau aus der aktuellen Freeride? Mit Lyric DH-Kartusche usw. Liest sich zumindest sehr gut!


----------



## SlayMe (18. März 2012)

Mich würde ein dirketer Vergleich mit Marzocchi-Teilen interesierren. Vorne die Stahl-55 evo ti und hinten ein Luft-Roco.
Noch besser ein dreifach-Vergleich, also mit den original Fox-Federelementen.


----------



## neikless (18. März 2012)

ach die FREERIDE ist einfach lächerlich vor einem Jahr war es noch mehr all-mountain als enduro und jetzt ist es die freeride-waffe ... klar liegts immer am aufbau aber das war schon immer und bei jedem bike so ...
geil auch in der ausgabe das blaue alutech ist chic aber das blaue ginat zu langweilig ... 
manchmal habe ich das gefühlt die tippen nur das die seite voll wird !

was soll man liest ja auch mal die BILD, ist halt unterhaltung.


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2012)

Knaller ist in meinem Augen schon die Überschrift: "Disqualifizierter Sieger"
Entweder ich teste ein Bike weil es die Rahmenbedingungen für das Testfeld erfüllt oder ich lasse es.
Selbst wenn man das Slayer als Referenzbike genommen hätt, an dem sich die Testprobanden hätten messen müsse, wäre es Schwachsinn gewesen. Denn ich behaupte mal bald jeder sinnvolle Custom-, Teamaufbau ist besserals die Standardserienbikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (18. März 2012)

Die Frage war ja, obs besser ist, als die Standardvariante.


----------



## mr-Lambo (19. März 2012)

Ich erhoffe mir hier ein paar Tipps von Erfahrenen Slayer-Nutzern. Im Shop begutachtet finde ich an dem 2012er Modell wenig Verbesserungspotential. Daher hier die Frage in die Expertenrunde: Ich bin kein Extremfahrer. Im Hinterkopf beruhigt es mich aber immer sehr, wenn ich weiss, dass das Bike noch Reserven hat und somit ein paar Fehlerchen verzeiht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2012)

Da kannst du sicher von ausgehen.

Das Slayer macht einiges mit und dürfte sicher dein Fall sein.
Wenn du es wirklich mal mehr in Richtung Bikepark trimmen möchtest, hängst du einfach einen Coildämpfer rein, das wars schon.


----------



## dhpucky (19. März 2012)

... kann ich bestätigen. Hab´s anfangs noch verhalten auf Touren bewegt und mich langsam an die dicken Dinger rangetastet. Das macht echt einiges mit. 

... und ich fahr´s aktuell sogar noch mit Luftfahrwerk.


----------



## neikless (19. März 2012)

hier mein (ex) slayer so würde ich es sofort eine woche in PDS fahren,
war damit viel auf trails unterwegs aber auch härtere Gangart in Parks, und Alpen !

auf flowigen strecken war mir das slayer fast schon zuviel/ langweilig weil es alles platt macht ...
ich habe wert auch einigermaßen stabile aber nicht zu schwere parts gelegt , coil fahrwerk,kefü!, gute bremsen etc.
in anspruchsvollen gelände macht es dafür richtig laune, und im park kannst du mit DH-bikes noch gut mithalten.





so hatte es so zw 14 - 15 kg


----------



## mr-Lambo (19. März 2012)

Na das hört sich ja gut an..... morgen ist Probefahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2012)

letztes jahr in PDS


----------



## neikless (19. März 2012)

du bist knallhart mohrstefan 
das hier war in stromberg auf dem flowtrail das ist das minimum was du dem slayer bieten musst ...


----------



## Daniel12 (19. März 2012)

und da sagt es nur "... puh..."


----------



## mr-Lambo (19. März 2012)

*Nice*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. März 2012)

Das Slayer ist eine Droge und macht echt alles mit....fast alles 

Das macht geht mit dem Slayer auch ohne Weiteres. Das hat es schon mehrfach überlebt 




Stefan, bei deinem Bild fange ich schon wieder das Träumen an!


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2012)

Ups


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2012)

Das ist ja das geile an dem Teil,mit ein paar Handgriffe haste ein DH-light 
oder anders gesagt "ein Wolf im Schafsfell"


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2012)

:d


----------



## neikless (19. März 2012)

ja man es reicht !


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ja man es reicht !


Ist ja gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (22. März 2012)

Hallo Slayer-Anhänger!

Ich möchte auch gerne zum elitären Kreis der Slayer-Fahrer gehören, wozu mir noch der passende Rahmen fehlt. Außerdem leide ich seit ich mein Switch nicht mehr habe an Rocky-Entzug, der mir schwer zu schaffen macht.
Wenn irgend jemand von euch seinen gerne verkaufen würde oder jemanden kennt, der seinen Rahmen verkaufen möchte, meldet euch bitte bei mir!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (22. März 2012)

Hol es dir ruhig! Und du kannst auch mit dem Serienaufbau richtig Spaß haben! Habe selbst das 50er, klar ist der RP23 nicht das Optimum und die Fox 36 Float und die Formular RX ebenfalls nicht, aber auch mit dem Setup kannst du es krachen lassen... Mit den Bremsen hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme, trotz der 180er Scheiben und das Fahrwerk ist klasse. Das schöne ist doch: Platz nach oben zum Aufrüsten ist immer ;-)


----------



## 2und4zig (22. März 2012)

Ich habe eigentlich alles schon hier liegen bis auf einen Rahmen und eine Gabel. Drum suche ich gerade nur einen Rahmen mit Dämpfer oder auch ohne. Dann könnte das Schrauben schon beginnen


----------



## mohrstefan (22. März 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/479791/cat/500
ob's er noch hat ?


----------



## Daniel12 (22. März 2012)

oder er:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=489275


----------



## mohrstefan (22. März 2012)

New 2012


----------



## Daniel12 (24. März 2012)

what´s new?

btw, helft mir mal bitte mental: ich trage mich ja grade mit dem Gedanken mein Slayer zu verkaufen. Keller ist voll, toll, da muss was weg...

nun bin ich es heute wieder gefahren, was soll ich sagen, das Bike ist einfach geil!

geht passabel bergauf, geht wie Hölle bergab, sieht geil aus, war teuer, will ich behalten )

soll ich es weggeben? ich bin im totalen Zwiespalt...


----------



## bgl-allmountain (24. März 2012)

Wer will den new slayer rahmen tauschen gegen einen legendären Demo 9-Rahmen mit 230mm Federweg, der nur auf trails gefahren wurde?


----------



## bgl-allmountain (24. März 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ist doch alles wieder heile,mit ner Van ist Mann toll unterwegs
> 
> 
> Inkl. August


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (25. März 2012)

1 Jahr Slayer = 3000km und jede menge Änderungen an Teile...


----------



## bgl-allmountain (25. März 2012)

Geht die Rock Shox Reverb bis zum Anschlag in den Rahmen rein oder blockiert die vorher?
Bei meinem Slayer 2006 hab ich für die Reverb extra nochmal den Rahmen nachgefräst weil es auf den letzten fünf Zentimeter nicht mehr weiter ging.


----------



## Daniel12 (25. März 2012)

beim 18" Rahmen geht die ganz rein.


----------



## Slayer_LE (27. März 2012)

Habt ihr Tipps für nen guten Lenker/Vorbau? Hab bis dato noch "Serie" drauf, würd gern was jenseits der 750 mm anbauen.


----------



## neikless (27. März 2012)

ich war mit 50mm 0°+ 760 mm immer sehr zufrieden !


----------



## Daniel12 (27. März 2012)

ich hab sowohl Syncros 50mm/780mm gefahren als auch Syntace 60mm/780mm, passte beides super.

habe übrigens noch genau diese beiden Kombos zu verkaufen, bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (28. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> beim 18" Rahmen geht die ganz rein.



380 oder 420 Version?

Ich lehne mich aus dem Fenster und behaupte man hat die Notwendigkeit meisstens nicht die Stütze bis zu deren Anschlag tieftsmöglich reinscieben zu müssen, denn die Stütze wird sicherlich bei fast allen weiter heraussen sein müssen als die 12.5cm Absenkung plus ca 4cm zusätzlich für den Buchsen-bzw-Klemmbereich.

Meine ist - bzw war- am Slayer ca 6cm heraussen, sonst wäre sie mir zu tief gewesen im Normalzustand


----------



## neikless (28. März 2012)

sowohl beim slayer 2012 wie auch beim altitude hat es mir bergab nur spaß gemacht wenn die stütze richtig tief drin war ! ich mag es "low" !
18"


----------



## 2und4zig (28. März 2012)

So ein Mist, jetzt habe ich mich zu früh gefreut  

Möchte mir jemand einen 18" Slayer-Rahmen ernsthaft verkaufen oder kennt jemanden, der das möchte? Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr euch meldet


----------



## zet1 (28. März 2012)

ja eh... aber ffür bergauf brauchst sie meisstens etwas weiter raussen... und wenn ich wieder manuell rumstellen muss, dann brauch ich keine Remote Stütze, oder?


----------



## neikless (28. März 2012)

daniel12  siehe oben


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. März 2012)

50/710 und breiter bräuchte ich es am Slayer nicht unbedingt


----------



## mohrstefan (28. März 2012)

Ich kann gar nicht mehr ohne..........!


----------



## 2und4zig (28. März 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> daniel12  siehe oben



Leider nicht, er hat sich im letzten Augenblick entschieden ihn doch nicht zu verkaufen


----------



## mohrstefan (28. März 2012)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Leider nicht, er hat sich im letzten Augenblick entschieden ihn doch nicht zu verkaufen


 ebay KLEINANZEIGEN in Berlin ist noch eins


----------



## DHRc (28. März 2012)

ein 2011 slayer 70 rahmen größe 19zoll hätte ich noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (28. März 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ...hat es mir bergab nur spaß gemacht wenn die stütze richtig tief drin war ! ich mag es "low" !


Hey neiki, Freund, ich weiß, dass du intelligent bist.
Also jetze überleg doch mal, was du da schreibst!
Du hast ne absenkbare Sattelstütze und versenkst die vor dem Downhill nochmal manuell?
Sei mir nich bös, aber das is ne Lachnummer... 
Da hat zet schon recht:





zet1 schrieb:


> ... wenn ich wieder manuell rumstellen muss, dann brauch ich keine Remote Stütze, oder?


Aber sicher hast du's gaaaanz anders gemeint und wir haben dich nur Mißverstanden.
Komm schon, irgendwie kommst du aus der Nummer wieder raus...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hey neiki, Freund, ich weiß, dass du intelligent bist.
> Also jetze überleg doch mal, was du da schreibst!
> Du hast ne absenkbare Sattelstütze und versenkst die vor dem Downhill nochmal manuell?
> Sei mir nich bös, aber das is ne Lachnummer...
> .....



Deine Aussage macht dich nicht gerade zum Kenner.

Ich fahre zwar keine solche Stütze, aber wenn es richig bergab geht, brauch ich mehr als 125mm Versenkung.


----------



## neikless (28. März 2012)

ja genau 





isartrails schrieb:


> Lachnummer...


 das mach ich ! für kleine teilstücke zwischendurch ok aber wenns viel berab geht  besser ganz runter ! fertig !


----------



## mohrstefan (28. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Deine Aussage macht dich nicht gerade zum Kenner.
> 
> Ich fahre zwar keine solche Stütze, aber wenn es richig bergab geht, brauch ich mehr als 125mm Versenkung.


So, und wenn es nicht so Bergabgeht kann Mann via Knopf  absenken und weiter 
Und im gebrauch ist es ungemein hilfreich 125mm von zeit zu zeit ABZUSENKEN in verschidenen höhen !


----------



## neikless (28. März 2012)

super beitrag mohrstefan (weltneuheit), wusste sicher niemand wofür so ein teil zu gebrauchen ist !
... aber was spricht nun dagegen die (vario)stütze bei bedarf zusätzlich manuel abzusenken ???

und NEIN ich komm da nicht irgendwie raus, ich hab es genau so gemeint !


isartrails schrieb:


> Aber sicher hast du's gaaaanz anders gemeint und wir haben dich nur Mißverstanden.
> Komm schon, irgendwie kommst du aus der Nummer wieder raus...



beim slayer war es ganz einfach so das ich nur mit vario stütze hoch genug zum hochfahren
und tief genug zum bergab spaßhaben gekommen bin , mehr nicht !


----------



## mohrstefan (28. März 2012)

manuel macht's nur sinn wenn es sehr ruppig/DH lastig zur sache geht ,


----------



## neikless (28. März 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> manuel macht's nur sinn wenn es sehr ruppig/DH lastig zur sache geht ,


aber genau dann ... aber das passiert vor der eisdiele am wörthsee selten nichtwahr .... ?!


----------



## isartrails (28. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ... aber wenn es richig bergab geht, brauch ich mehr als 125mm Versenkung.


Wenn Rider, die solche Stützen gar nicht fahren, unumstößliche Gesetze aufstellen, dann mag ich nicht widersprechen.
Dann ist das einfach so.


-----


Sorry Rocky, ich will nicht mit dir streiten, aber das ist doch alles Kokolores.
Wenn dein Nick etwas mit deinem Geburtsjahrgang zu tun hat und du nicht erst gestern zum Biken gekommen bist, dann kannst du mir nicht erzählen, dass du nicht lange Perioden deines Bikerlebens mit kaum versenkbaren Sattelstützen verbracht hast. Die Rockys gehörten zwar zu den ersten, die geslopte Rahmen hatten, davor fuhr man aber klassische Diamantrahmen mit praktisch horizontal waagrechten Oberrohren. Und da war nicht viel mit Versenken. Und du hast die Zeit genauso wie ich überlebt.
Wie man vor dem Hintergrund behaupten kann, dass man mehr als 125 mm Absenkung BRAUCHT, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Das erinnert mich immer ein wenig an die iPhone-Addicts, die sagen, sie könnten ohne ihr Spielzeug nicht leben. Und ich behaupte: doch, es geht. 
Meine Frau und ich wir fahren seit ca. 3 Jahren an 4 Bikes 4 versenkbare Sattelstützen zwischen 75 mm (Joplin alt) und 125 mm (Kind Shock, Reverb).
Ich glaube, ich weiß wovon ich rede, RockyRider - die Kennerschaft überlass ich anderen.
Den Komfortgewinn will ich gar nicht absprechen, aber von BRAUCHEN kann nicht im Entferntesten die Rede sein.
Was glaubt ihr, wie ich die 20 Jahre davor den Berg runtergekommen bin?
Und ich gehörte sicher nicht zu den ständigen Sattelhöhenverstellern.

Also, wenn jemand seine versenkbare Sattelstütze vor dem Downhill nochmal manuell absenken möchte, um das Letzte herauszuholen, dann verbietet es einem sicher keiner. 
Aber ich sag mal, er hat dann das Prinzip nicht so recht verstanden.

Ich hatte mal, es war 1978, einen alten Renault 4.
Der hatte neben der Starterkurbel, als technische Errungenschaft der Zeit, einen elektrischen Anlasser.
Nee lassen wir das Beispiel - damit kannst du wahrscheinlich eh nichts mehr anfangen.
Erinnerst du dich noch an Motorräder mit Kickstarter?
Gut! Die bekamen irgendwann mal einen elektrischen Anlasser.
Auch da hat einem keiner verboten, die Mühle weiterhin per Kickstarter zu starten...


----------



## mohrstefan (28. März 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> hey neiki, freund, ich weiß, dass du intelligent bist.
> Also jetze überleg doch mal, was du da schreibst!
> Du hast ne absenkbare sattelstütze und versenkst die vor dem downhill nochmal manuell?
> Sei mir nich bös, aber das is ne lachnummer...
> ...


 so ist's !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgl-allmountain (28. März 2012)

die zwei Zentimeter die die Reverb höher baut als normale sattelstützen nervt, man bekommt den Sattel nicht mehr optimal tief runter.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. März 2012)

Hihihihohoho

Ich kann den Nici verstehen.
Wenn ich herum toure benutze ich die Sattelstütze immer ganz normal. Kurz absenken und wieder hoch. Wenn ich aber nachher an meinen Trails vorbeikomme und weiß das ich mehrfach herunterfahren werde, dann mache ich die Stütze manuel bis zum Ende runter.
Ebenfalls wenn ich weiß, dass ich jetzt ein paar km nur noch bergab fahre.

125 mm reichen bei mir beim richtigen Downhill nicht ganz aus. Ich mag es halt auch nicht wenn der Sattel ab und zu an den Arsch haut


----------



## neikless (28. März 2012)

danke nico aber wir sind eben einfach zu blöd  
kann mal bitte jemand das Thema wechseln oder ein Bild posten ich kann den Müll nicht mehr hören, Gute Nacht !


----------



## mohrstefan (28. März 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hihihihohoho
> 
> Ich kann den Nici verstehen.
> Wenn ich herum toure benutze ich Sattelstütze immer ganz normal. Kurz absenken und wieder hoch. Wenn ich aber nachher an meinen Trails vorbeikomme und weiß das ich mehrfach herunterfahren werde, dann mache ich die Stütze manuel bis zum Ende runter.
> ...


ab und an ist das absenken 125mm sehr hilfreich 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]Downhill 90 er Jahre      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## isartrails (29. März 2012)

Ich liebe dieses Video. 
Da sieht man erstmal, was wir alle doch im Grunde für Weicheier sind.


----------



## mohrstefan (29. März 2012)

Falsch........was wir nicht hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (29. März 2012)

um der ganzen sachen mal wieder etwas sinn einzuhauchen ...
hier das riesen rad von mr. freeride "riesen rad" im sinne von großartig


----------



## isartrails (29. März 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> um der ganzen sachen mal wieder etwas sinn einzuhauchen ...
> hier das riesen rad von mr. freeride "riesen rad" ...


Der Sattel ist viel zu tief.
Da kann man ja kaum noch was versenken...


----------



## neikless (29. März 2012)

Du bist so cool darf ich dein Freund sein ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. März 2012)

Raff ich nicht!
Das ist ja auch die Park Sattelstütze vom RMX.


----------



## mohrstefan (29. März 2012)

Müll !!


----------



## isartrails (30. März 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> Du bist so cool darf ich dein Freund sein ?


Du bist doch schon längst mein Freund.  
Schon vergessen...?





 Macht nix, jetzt weißt du wieder, warum...


----------



## mohrstefan (30. März 2012)

immer noch Müll


----------



## neikless (31. März 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> so gefällt mir das


----------



## mohrstefan (31. März 2012)

Ahhhhhh
Der Typ hat noch nich mal ein Rocky,lästert nur über uns ab !!


----------



## 2und4zig (2. April 2012)

Hallo! Ich weiß dass Größenfragen langweilig sind, aber ich muss trotzdem fragen. Ich möchte mir einen Slayer-Rahmen kaufen und kann ihn davor leider nicht zur Probe fahren. Der Rahmen ist 18" und ich bin 1,88m groß. Auf meinem 18" Switch habe ich mich damals sehr wohl gefühlt. Ich habe eher einen Hang zu kurzen Bikes weil ich es wendiger mag. Lange sitzen und Touren sind zweitrangig (vielleicht bekommt es da eine Stütze mit Versatz), die Geo im Stehen wenn es bergab geht muss aber gut passen. Seht man mit etwa meiner Größe auf eine 18"-Rahmen zu gedrungen? Wie groß sind denn hier die 18" Fahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. April 2012)

Fahr lieber das 19".
Es macht mehr Sinn ein langes Oberrohr mit kurzem Vorbau zu kommbinieren.
Nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2012)

19" 183cm
richtig !


----------



## 2und4zig (2. April 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten 
Hmm, auch kein 18", wenn ich von meiner stehenden Position ausgehe? Immerhin hat es 15mm mehr Reach als mein bisheriges Bike. Ich möchte eben ein wendiges Bike haben und habe Bedenken, dass der 19"-Rahmen mit seinen 1169mm Radstand zu Träge sein könnte. Das war nämlich gerade der Grund, warum ich meinen letzten Rahmen verkauft habe. Da habe ich mir gesagt lieber einen kurzen Vorbau und ein langes Oberrohr und die Rechnung ging nicht auf. Die Sitzposition war gut, aber das Bike war zu lang und zu träge. Das will ich nicht noch einmal.
Einen 19"-Rahmen habe ich auch leider grade nicht in Aussicht.


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2012)

bei 188cm ein 18ner viel zu klein, ich meine 19zoll macht dier bestimmt viel freude,und passt Prime.
Dann noch den perfekten Vorbau/Lenker/Kurbel kombo und-ride on !!


----------



## neikless (2. April 2012)

ich sag es ungern, aber mohrstefan hat recht !


----------



## 2und4zig (2. April 2012)

Seufz, wahrscheinlich habt ihr Recht.

Wie sieht es mit der Wendigkeit bei 1170mm Radstand aus? Mein bisheriges Bike war bei 1185mm Radstand bei 445mm Kettenstreben dermaßen träge, das hat mir keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Ich will nicht, dass ich mit dem Slayer das Gleiche erlebe.


----------



## mohrstefan (2. April 2012)

Das Slayer 11 ist mit einem Switch null+nichtig zu vergleichen !! 
Hier im Deutschen/Mittelgebierge perfekt .
In PDS hätte ich mal eine Nr.kleiner probiert,binn da auch an die grenzen gegangen.......CH/F/D/ösi!?
Aber im großen und ganzen 19zoll passt-scho.

PS: und ich habe seit dieser Zeit,vor einem Jahr, Nix absolut Garnix in die Hinterbaulagerpflege Investiert !!
Läuft alles noch wie am erstenTag !!

Gabel,Dämpfer,Lenkkopf alles schon mal gaybastelt :-(


----------



## 2und4zig (2. April 2012)

Nicht dass hier etwas mssverstanden wird: Ich hatte mal ein Switch, das hatte eine geile Geo. Danach hatte ich einen Alutech Pudel und der war mir einfach zu lang. Jetzt will ich wieder weniger Federweg und zurück zur Wendigkeit des Switch. Switch und Slayer in 18" haben beide den gleichen Radstand, daher mein Gedanke. 

Was meinst du mit an die Grenzen gegangen? Meinst du, wenn es im Gelände richtig rauh zuging hättest du auch ein 18" gewählt?


----------



## mohrstefan (3. April 2012)

Wenn du es richtig BALLERN WILLST!! kommt das Slayer schnell an seine grenzen !!
Da hilft auch kein 18er b.z.w. es währe zwar verspielter kommt aber noch schneller an's limit!!
Slayer ist ein ENDURO !!
Für PDS 2012 habe ich's 18er RMX BALLER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (3. April 2012)

Achso, nein ich will damit nicht ballern  Aber wendig will ich es haben, wenn es bergab geht. Dessalb ja auch meine Ausrichtung auf die stehende Position.


----------



## neikless (3. April 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Wenn du es richtig BALLERN WILLST!! kommt das Slayer schnell an seine grenzen !!



Das stimmt alledings ganz und gar nicht !
Klar, das slayer ist kein DH bike, aber um das bike an grenzen zu bringen 
muss man sich auf den meisten Strecken und in den Parks schon anstrengen oder einfach super stumpf und unsauber rumbolzen.
Soweit entfernt vom Switch ist es, mit dementsprechenden Aufbau, nicht !

Übrigens, vielleicht kommt ja 2013 eins mit 180mm Federweg


----------



## 2und4zig (3. April 2012)

Ich will auch keinen Ersatz für das Switch haben  Ich will ein leichtes, wendiges Bike für Trails, auf denen es auch mal etwas härter zugeht und das hier und da auch einen kleinen (und vorsichtigen) Bikeparkausflug mit macht. Drum dachte ich ja auch an 18". 
Ich bin mir jetzt noch unschlüssig. 19" scheint also zum sitzen die bessere Wahl zu sein, aber bei 18" wäre die Position für Abfahrten und auf Trails Spaß haben vielleicht nicht übel, mit längerem Reach als bisher und dem kürzeren Radstand. Mit einer gekröpften Sattelstütze könnte ich dann trotzdem drauf sitzen wenn es sein muss.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. April 2012)

1,93 m und ich fahre das 19 Zoll. Passt super.
Ich stehe auch auf wendige und flippige Bikes. Da bist du beim Slayer genau richtig!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2012)

Der Radstand ist doch kein eindeutiges Indiz für Wendigkeit?
Da spielen Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe (!) usw. mit ein.
Mach Probefahrt und fertich.

Ein 18" mit langem Vorbau fährt sich träger, als ein 19" mit Stummelvorbau!!!


----------



## 2und4zig (3. April 2012)

@RockyRider66:

Hmm, das ist ein Argument, ich glaube ich habe das etwas zu engstirnig gesehen. Die kurzen Kettenstreben und das Tretlager sollten auch ihren Einfluss haben. Ich hatte an meinem Pudel einen riesigen Radstand und Kettenstrebenlänge, aber einen Mittleren Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe.
Ich würde gerne mal beide Größen Probe fahren, aber ich kenn hier am Bodensee niemanden, der ein Slayer hat. Der lokale Rocky-Händler hat vor 1 Jahr leider zu gemacht. 

@Mr.Freeride:

Dass ich richtig bin denke ich auch  Nur an der Größe hängts eben noch. Ich bin ja 5 cm kleiner als du, das ist schon einiges. Ich bin irgendwie weder richtig groß noch richtig mittel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2012)

Mein Bike hat jetzt 1175mm Radstand.
Aufs Hinterrad geht es schwerer, aber als Flufzeugträger würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.

Ich würde den Radstand ggf. einfach mal nachmessen.
Oft ändert der sich doch mit der Gabel (Gabelvorlauf) oder stimmt auf dem Papier schon nicht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. April 2012)

doch doch 19 Zoll ist richtig für dich. 1cm größer und das 19 Zoll wäre mir zu klein. Ich bin echt hart an der Grenze. Beim Altitude in 19 Zoll bin ich noch härter an der Grenze.


----------



## 2und4zig (3. April 2012)

Ok, dann ist 19" wohl besser. Aber mit:



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mein Bike hat jetzt 1175mm Radstand.
> Aufs Hinterrad geht es schwerer, aber als Flufzeugträger würde ich es nicht bezeichnen.



verunsicherst du mich dann sehr, mein Pudel hatte etwa 1185mm Radstand und ich fand ihn fürchterlich träge. Dann bin ich mal ein Specialized Pitch in M (1150mm Radstand, aber 420mm Kettenstreben und sehr langer Reach von 450mm) von einem Kumpel gefahren und fand es vom Fahrverhalten wunderbar, nur hätte ich mir etwas mehr Federweg gewünscht. Ich hatte gehofft im Slayer ein (ausgesprochen edles) Pitch gefunden zu haben, dass mir mehr Federweg beiten kann.


----------



## isartrails (3. April 2012)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist 19" wohl besser. Aber mit:
> (...) verunsicherst du mich dann sehr, mein Pudel hatte etwa 1185mm Radstand und ich fand ihn fürchterlich träge. Dann bin ich mal ein Specialized Pitch in M (1150mm Radstand, aber 420mm Kettenstreben und sehr langer Reach von 450mm) von einem Kumpel gefahren und fand es vom Fahrverhalten wunderbar, nur hätte ich mir etwas mehr Federweg gewünscht. Ich hatte gehofft im Slayer ein (ausgesprochen edles) Pitch gefunden zu haben, dass mir mehr Federweg beiten kann.


Forumsdiskussionen zum Thema Größe haben immer was sehr Theoretisches.
Hier behauptet einer, dass er sich bei 1,84 m Körpergröße extrem wohl fühlt auf einem 16,5" Zoll Slayer.

Nun, widersprechen mag man da nicht, aber wenn ich mir das Foto von seinem Aufbau so anschaue, frage ich mich, wie das gehen soll. 
Er ist 15 cm größer als ich und er hat den Sattel deutlich tiefer drin, als ich bei meinem Slayer (ebenfalls 16,5"). Dabei sagt man mir eher kurze Beine nach (im Verhältnis zum Oberkörper).
Wie also fährt so einer?
Oder fährt er gar nicht und rollt nur bergab?

Die Beiträge findest du auf den Seiten 9 und 8 in diesem Thread. 
Musst dir selbst einen Reim aus den Aussagen machen, aber ich denke mal, du wirst um eine (oder mehrere) Testfahrt(en) nicht herumkommen.


----------



## 2und4zig (3. April 2012)

Huch, ich hab noch nie bewusst ein Slayer mit 16,5" gesehen, der Rahmen sieht von der Form her gut aus. Die Größe bei 1,84m kommt mir auch klein vor. Bei mir wäre der Mensch/Rahmen-Unterschied ja nicht ganz so groß. 

Natürlich sind diese Diskussionen immer Theorie (und davon bin ich auch kein Freund), aber sie können einem eine richtige Richtung geben. Ein 18" oder 19" Slayer probefahren würde ich gerne mal um nachzusehen obs passt, aber ich kenn niemanden, der eins hat. 

Gibts hier zufällig jemanden aus dem südlichen Teil Baden-Württembergs oder besser noch Raum Bodensee, der ein Slayer hat, auf das ich mich mal probehalber drauf setzen und proberollen kann?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. April 2012)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal ein Specialized Pitch in M (1150mm Radstand, aber 420mm Kettenstreben und sehr langer Reach von 450mm) von einem Kumpel gefahren und fand es vom Fahrverhalten wunderbar, nur hätte ich mir etwas mehr Federweg gewünscht. Ich hatte gehofft im Slayer ein (ausgesprochen edles) Pitch gefunden zu haben, dass mir mehr Federweg beiten kann.



das ist halt der witz für ein optimum aus laufruhe und wendigkeit: langer reach, kurze kettenstreben. genau das hat das slayer. 

ich fahre 16,5" und bin 167 cm klein. passt MIR wie die faust aufs auge - berauf wie bergab. habe einen 40 mm vorbau und einen 760 mm lenker.


----------



## 2und4zig (3. April 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> das ist halt der witz für ein optimum aus laufruhe und wendigkeit: langer reach, kurze kettenstreben. genau das hat das slayer.



Das habe ich schon verstanden. Wie lang ist denn der Reach am Slayer bei welchem Rahmen? Weiß jemand wo das steht oder kann es messen? 
Das würde mich brennend interessieren!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. April 2012)

Wenn du es wendig magst: nimm das 18er! Fahre mit 184 ein 16,5er und es macht bergab richtig spaß...
@ isartrails: Ich fahre mit der Sattelhöhe bergab ;-) Zum bergauf fahren wird wird die Sattelstütze schon aufs maximale rausgezogen ;-) Ich rolle übrigens auch nicht nur bergab... allerdings unterscheiden sich wahrscheinlich die strecken, die ich bergab fahre und die du bergab fährst. Das ich mega weite touren mit dem bike fahre, habe ich auch nie behauptet... da ich mit dem bike mit all meinen freunden, die hier mit downhill bikes fahren, auf den trails mithalten kann, behaupte ich einfach mal, das es für mich passt... Aber wenn es die gelegenheit ergibt, kann ich ja mal ein paar fotos machen oder ein gopro video hochladen wenn mir jemand eins schickt!

und zum testfahren: fahr ruhig ein paar km, es lohnt sich! ich bin von siegen nach alzenau geeiert


----------



## isartrails (4. April 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> [email protected] isartrails: Ich fahre mit der Sattelhöhe bergab ;-) Zum bergauf fahren wird wird die Sattelstütze schon aufs maximale rausgezogen ;-)


Des is mir schon klar.  
Sah halt nur so komisch auf dem Bild aus. Ich hätt' ja an deiner Stelle das Bike in der Sattelstützenposition fotografiert, mit der du bergauf pedalierst, dann wird die Sache für Betrachter aussagekräftig und ich kann beispielsweise meinen Bock mit deinem vergleichen. 
Bei deiner sehr viel längeren Schrittlänge müsste sich dadurch eigentlich eine Sattelüberhöhung ergeben und das hätte man gerne mal in natura gesehen.
Weil, wenn wir unsere Bikes im Downhillmodus fotografieren, dann können wir den Sattel auch gleich ganz weg lassen (nur mal so ganz blöd gesprochen...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Dein fahrtechnisches Können wollte ich nicht anzweifeln.


----------



## mohrstefan (4. April 2012)

Na dann fang ich mal an 19Zoll Schrittlänge 91cm bei 183cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (4. April 2012)

ich (1,79m) bin schon paar mal den 16.5er slayer sxc meiner freundin gefahren klar geht das, 
fühlt sich halt so an ...




... macht auch Spaß ! 18er ist perfekt !


----------



## Daniel12 (4. April 2012)

bei mir sah das so aus.

bin 1,79 Schrittlänge k.a. aber irgendwie Durchschnitt...

Edit: 18"

noch was: Vorbau war 50mm, Lenker 780mm.

fühlte sich vom Reach her top an, mega wendig und doch laufruhig, fühlt sich definitiv sicherer an als manches Bike mit mehr Federweg.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. April 2012)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon verstanden. Wie lang ist denn der Reach am Slayer bei welchem Rahmen? Weiß jemand wo das steht oder kann es messen?
> Das würde mich brennend interessieren!



ich kanns nicht genau messen, aber es ist in 16,5" wie das aktuelle demo in "s" und das aktuelle glory in "m". kannst also davon ausgehen, dass es eher lang ist. ich finde, bergab lieber zu lang als zu kurz. wendig bringt gar nichts, wenn man auf dem bike bergab gebückt fährt.


----------



## All-Mountain (4. April 2012)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Natürlich sind diese Diskussionen immer Theorie (und davon bin ich auch kein Freund), aber sie können einem eine richtige Richtung geben. Ein 18" oder 19" Slayer probefahren würde ich gerne mal um nachzusehen obs passt, aber ich kenn niemanden, der eins hat.



Warum fragst du nicht einfach beim nächsten Rocky-Händler, ob der ein Slayer da hat das du probefahren kannst. Das bringt mehr als hier die übliche Endlos-Rahmengrößen-Diskussion zu starten. Führt eh zu nichts, wie Du eventuell schon gemerkt hast...


----------



## mohrstefan (4. April 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ich (1,79m) bin schon paar mal den 16.5er slayer sxc meiner freundin gefahren klar geht das,
> fühlt sich halt so an ...
> 
> 
> ...


Ist aber wieder mal was los hier 
Schrittlänge,messen= Mann nehme eine Wasserwaage klemme unterhalb Eier,und misst 
Frau klemme unterhalb....................... --------------------------------"----"---
So !!


----------



## neikless (4. April 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Mann nehme eine Wasserwaage klemme unterhalb Eier,und misst


----------



## mohrstefan (5. April 2012)

neikless schrieb:


>


Ah 16,5


----------



## 2und4zig (5. April 2012)

Verkauft vielleicht noch jemand einen Slayer Rahmen? Sonst geb ichs bald auf, nachdem schon Verkäufer Nummer 2 kurz vor Handschlag beschlossen hat, er hängt doch an seinem Rahmen und fährt ihn doch weiter


----------



## mohrstefan (5. April 2012)

für ein unmohralisches Angebot gebe ich's her---------und kauf mier gleich ein NEUES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (5. April 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> für ein unmohralisches Angebot gebe ich's her---------und kauf mier gleich ein NEUES



Ich hoffe du meinst natürlich unmoralisch niedrig und du setzt gerne dein Barvermögen für deinen neuen Rahmen ein für das beflügelnde Gefühl, einem bedauernswerten Slayerlosen Rockyliebhaber eine große Freude gemacht zu haben?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. April 2012)

warum kaufst du nicht ein komplettes? ich hab mein slayer 50 für 2600  gekauft und so gut wie alles ausgetauscht. den originalkram habe ich verkauft. so ists einfach billiger.


----------



## 2und4zig (5. April 2012)

Das wäre natürlich super, aber das kann ich mir nicht leisten. Ich würde das Bike mit Teilen aufbauen, die ich hier noch habe. Mein Geld würde für einen gebrauchten Rahmen, einen gebrauchten LRS und eine gebrauchte Gabel reichen denke ich.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. April 2012)

ok, da würde ich aber eher versuchen, an ein spezi enduro ranzukommen. die sind mehr verbreitet. die geo ist auch sehr ähnlich.


----------



## 2und4zig (5. April 2012)

Ich versuche sogar beides, aber offensichtlich erfolglos. Schade. Beim Enduro schreckt mich etwas ab, da durch dieses wunderliche Joch am Dämpfer ein Dämpferumbau auch mal zur Modifikationsarbeit werden kann. Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. April 2012)

genau, deshalb hatte ich mich fürs slayer entschieden. es gibt aber einige leute, die den umbau schon gemacht haben. evtl. findet sich jemand, der das kommerziell anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (5. April 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> genau, deshalb hatte ich mich fürs slayer entschieden.



Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige, dem es da so geht. Also lieber ein Slayer und wenn ich einfach keines bekommen kann dann vielleicht ein Enduro.


----------



## neikless (5. April 2012)

also ich kenne eine hand voll echter speci fans und enduro fahrer die zugeben mussten das das slayer das bessere bike ist !


----------



## 2und4zig (5. April 2012)

Na das motiviert doch ungemein  Wo doch niemand ernsthaft einen Slayer-Rahmen verkaufen möchte...
Also bevor ich dieses Jahr kein Bike habe, dann guck ich ein Enduro zu bekommen, aber Slayer hat oberste Priorität.


----------



## zet1 (7. April 2012)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Verkauft vielleicht noch jemand einen Slayer Rahmen?



hmmmm - kmmmm... ich wüsste da jemanden 


und alle die ein Speci fahren bzw wollen... dann schleicht euch hier aus dem Rocky Thread


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. April 2012)

sowas geht mir schon wieder auf den sack. du weißt, was in den forumsregeln über werbung steht. wenn ich meine, dass speci enduro das bessere bike ist, sag ich das. und dein smiley kann über deine motivation nicht hinwegtäuschen.


----------



## zet1 (8. April 2012)

oh ein Sacklpicker!

1) das ist der RM fred und nicht der Spezi Fred
2) ich kann schreiben was ich will.
3) Werbung...? Häääh?
4) Du hast ja in deiner Signatur: "radfahren statt das hier" stehen, also... dann tu das, viel Spass dabei und Frohe Ostern


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. April 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> 3) Werbung...? Häääh?



kann ich dir sagen. du arbeitest in einem laden, der mit hilfe dieses forums bikes verkauft. dass du unterstützung in techischen fragen gibst, finde ich löblich. dass du gleich angebote (unter anderem über pn) unterbreitest, ist eine grauzone. dass du mir persönlich auf den sack gehst, in dem du mir vorschreiben willst, über welche bikes ich hier zu schreiben habe, um mehr rocksy zu verkaufen, ist allerdings verdammt dreist.


----------



## zet1 (8. April 2012)

so wie sicher an die 50-70 andere User hier auch, also geh lieber dein Osternest suchen, das macht mehr Freude bin ich mir sicher... und Süssigkeiten schonen auch deine Nerven


----------



## isartrails (8. April 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> ... geh lieber dein Osternest suchen ...


Lieber zet1, ich muss alex m. recht geben. 
Manche deiner Posts lösen auch bei mir Stirnrunzeln aus.
Vielleicht versuchst du mal, Einwänden nicht mit Smileys und flockigen Sprüchen zu begegnen - das würde dir mehr Respekt einbringen.


----------



## zet1 (8. April 2012)

respekt? sind wir in einer Gang hier, oder sind hier einzelne User als Forumspolizei in eigener Sache tätig? Bei dem Mist was andere schreiben oder gar streiten direkt im Thread, wo ist hier das Problem, wenn ich jemandem, der einen Slayer Rahmen sucht den Hinweis gebe, dass ich wüsste woher man einen günstig bekommen würde... ohne Link Namen oder sonst was?

Ach hört doch auf euren Frust bei mir abzuladen jedesmal, erstens erreicht man bei mir da gerade das Gegenteil und zweitens isses auch definitiv nicht angebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. April 2012)

auch egal.

also wieder zum thema slayer. gestern ist mir spiel im hinterbau aufgefallen. die quelle war die untere dämpferaufnahme. ich habe also die achse ausgebaut, und siehe da - fressspuren. also untere aufnahme wieder montiert, obere auseinander genommen. dann den dämpfer um die untere aufnahme gedreht. es passiert folgendes: die spacer drehen sich zusammen mit dem dämpfer mit! das gleiten findet also nicht zwischen lager und buchse, sondern zwischen spacer und rahmen statt. und das auch wenn ich die schraube an der unteren aufnahme so stark festziehe wie man das beim 4 mm inbus vetreten kann. 

ich sehe im moment nicht, wie ich das beheben kann. außer halt alles neu. jemand ideen?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. April 2012)

also, so sieht das ganze aus. die untere aufnahme kann gar nicht funktionieren, oder? die kraft wird doch gar nicht von den spacern auf die buchse übertragen. kein wunder, dass sich die spacer mitdrehen. oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## blaubaer (9. April 2012)

hab dies auch schon festgestellt und das gleiche problem  

das grösste problem ist ja der Bolzen der durch die ganze sache geht mit so einem Spezialmass, von ?.?mm (weiss es auch nicht auswendig) 
Und die aufnahme an der Umlenkwippe, welche ja auf der einen seite die versenkte Schraube und auf der anderen seite diese spezialaufnahme ist so dass man ohne 2. werkzeug das ganze lösen kann...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. April 2012)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Auch diese "Fressspuren" an der unteren Achse. Ich hatte meine nach dem Dämpferwechsel die Schraube nicht stark genug angezogen (und Loctite hatte ich auch vergessen ). Mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment saß dann alles fest. So ein Schlüssel ist hier und da doch ganz hilfreich.

Dein oberes Bild enthält meiner Meinung nach einen kleinen Fehler, denn die Spacer schließen bündig mit der "Achse" (bei Dir Buchse) ab. 

MFG


----------



## Deleted 28330 (9. April 2012)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Dein oberes Bild enthält meiner Meinung nach einen kleinen Fehler, denn die Spacer schließen bündig mit der "Achse" (bei Dir Buchse) ab.



habe das bild noch erweitert. ich meine, so muss das richtig sein.



der unterscheid zwischen der oberen und der unteren aufnahme besteht darin, dass die spacer unten keinen zweiten absatz haben. der erste absatz ist für die dichtung, der zweite für die seitenfläche der buchse. 

wenn ich die schraube auf der oberen aufnahme anziehe, geht die kraft vom schraubenkopf auf den rahmen, auf die spacer und auf die buchse. d.h., die schraube, die achse, die spacer und die buchse sind alle wie ein teil. die drehung findet zwischen der buchse und dem gleitlager statt. so solls auch sein.

auf der unteren aufnahme eine ganz andere geschichte. wenn ich die schraube anziehe, werden die dichtungen zusammengedrückt. und nun? jetzt muss ich mutmaßen. 
fall 1: die dichtungen werden so weit zusammengedrückt, bis die spacer und die buchse bündig sind. in diesem fall dienen dies spacer als abstandshalter. die kraft geht von schraube auf den rahmen und dann direkt auf die buchse. finde ich recht ungünstig, da die seitefläche der harten buchse (stahl) sehr klein ist und könnte sich in das weiche alu des rahmen eindrücken.
fall 2: die dichtungen geben nicht komplett nach. die spacer stehen also über der buchse, so wie auf dem bild dargestellt. die kraft geht also von schraube auf den rahmen, die spacer, die dichtungen (!!!) und auf dem dämpfer! shit. die dichtungen sorgen für ordentlich reibung. die ist anscheinend sogar größer als die rebung zwischen dem spacer und dem rahmen. also findet die relativbewegung bzw. gleiten zwischen dem spacer und dem rahmen statt. 

das, was ich bei drehen des dämpfers um die untere aufnahme beobachte, sieht stark nach fall 2 aus! ich könnte natürlich die dichtungen weglassen und aus falls 2 fall 1 machen. schön ist das aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## Ninjatune (11. April 2012)

Hallo,
bin neu hier...fahre seit 20 Jahren MTB...und ab 2001 Rocky Mountain. Kann 2 Slayer mein eigen nennen...Hier ein paar Fotos...Bei dem neuen Slayer kommen noch Tune Twenty 4 rein...


----------



## Ninjatune (11. April 2012)

Achso....noch ein paar pix....


----------



## kiwibanane (19. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich bräuchte eure Hilfe 

Welcher ISCG Adapter ist denn am Slayer 2011 verbaut?

ISCG 05 oder ISCG?
Das 2012 hat ISCG 05

Auf der RM homepage find ich leider nichts und zurückgeschrieben haben sie auch noch nicht.

Bräucht die Info nämlich, da ich einen blackspire stinger e type Kettenspanner installieren möchte.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## neikless (19. April 2012)

Wundert mich etwas das das slayer 2012 iscg 05 haben soll ,
2011 hatte es iscg (old)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiwibanane (19. April 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> Wundert mich etwas das das slayer 2012 iscg 05 haben soll ,
> 2011 hatte es iscg (old)



Wunderbar 
Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort 

AUf alle Fälle würds hier so stehen, falls ich mich nicht verschaut hab.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Rocky-Mountain-Slayer-70-Bike/dp/B006O7RHAY"]http://www.amazon.com/Rocky-Mountain-Slayer-70-Bike/dp/B006O7RHAY[/ame]

Vl weil eine andere Kurbel verbaut ist!?
Kenn mich da nicht so aus :-/

und falls sich einer über die Zeit meiner Posts wundert...
Ich bin grad in den USA


----------



## LH_DJ (19. April 2012)

Also das Slayer 2012 hat definitiv ISCG 03, fahre ich selbst und hab KeFü ISCG 03 verbaut.


----------



## neikless (19. April 2012)

ja habe auch noch mal gecheckt da hat sich nix geändert 2011 -> 2012 alles gleich !
geiles old school slayer da oben


----------



## Ninjatune (19. April 2012)

Thx^^


----------



## kiwibanane (19. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

erstmal danke  für eure schnelle Hilfe 

Also das war die Antwort von Blackspire :-/
E-Type scheint nicht zu funktionieren am Slayer

Hi Thomas,

What you need for your slayer is an ISCG Stinger, NOT a Stinger-E.  Mounting a Stinger-E to your bike would cause irreparable damage to the parts and the frame because the e-type front mech on the Slayer moves with the suspension.

The Stinger ISCG can be found here...

Ist jetzt der normale Stinger auch mit 2 Kettenblättern vorne einsetzbar?
Antwort:
*JA - laut blackspire support
*

Wenn ja warum gibts dann überhaupt den Stinger E-Type?

Jetzt frag ich mich aber trotzdem, soll ich das Ding überhaupt installieren?

Das Slayer hat ja so und so das granny sanwich installiert....

Konnte es selbst noch nicht testen, da ich mir das Rad erst im Winter gekauft habe und seitdem in den Staaten bin..

Wie sind eure Erfahrungsberichte?

Verliert man die Kette trotzdem oder ist es effektiv?

Danke 

ToM

Und die Kurbel entfernt man wie gehabt mit einem crank puller?

Und um das Lager zu entfernen braucht man jetzt so was...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42809

Wie ihr seht, ich hatte schon lang kein neues Rad mehr ;-)
Habt etwas Rücksicht


----------



## neikless (20. April 2012)

ich hatte für 2 fach : Granny Sandwich + Bash und die kleine Bionicon Führung war gut !
wobei die alte besser funzt als die neue v2 mMn




... für 1 KB MRP Lopes 




mit 1 KB 34T + 11-34T (9 fack) bin ich sehr gut zurechtgekommen auch jenseits der 1.000 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiwibanane (20. April 2012)

schaut lässig aus 
Ich brauch eh auch eine 1 & 2 KB Option
und das mit den Tools hab ich auch geklärt 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch wieder nach Hause

Die Berge rufen 

Willst du uns sagen, dass du dieses Rad nicht mehr fährst?
bin ich sehr gut zurechtgekommen...
Warum das?
Zu viel Geld ;-)


----------



## Daniel12 (20. April 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ich hatte für 2 fach : Granny Sandwich + Bash und die kleine Bionicon Führung war gut !
> wobei die alte besser funzt als die neue v2 mMn
> 
> 
> ...



muss zustimmen!

hatte zuerst den Stinger dran... funktioniert gut, aber die Kette schlägt schon mal unter der Kettenstrebe an, macht hässliche Kratzer.

danach die Bionicon V1, funktioniert perfekt, fahre die nun allen meinen Bikes! die V2 ist wohl nicht zu empfehlen da sie labiler ist und öfters mal bricht, wenn man sie nicht am Schaltzug montiert... was beim Slayer aber so wäre.

nun hab ich das Bike auch nicht mehr...


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2012)

Die Bioniconführungen halten nur lange, bis sie mal vom Pedal erfasst werden.
Also besser einen Anschlag dranfummeln!


----------



## mohrstefan (20. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Bioniconführungen halten nur lange, bis sie mal vom Pedal erfasst werden.
> Also besser einen Anschlag dranfummeln!


bei Dreifachkettenblatt kann ich mier das gut vorstellen 
aber beim zweifach Funzt Prima 
aber die "alte" läuft die Kette rhuiger,kann aber der "schnüffel" rausflutschen, ist passiert !
aber der "neue"(schnüffel) muss sich erst einlaufen,dann geht er !
ICH HABE MEIN'S NOCH


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2012)

Geht auch bei 2- fach flöten, leider.


----------



## mohrstefan (20. April 2012)

Hmmm
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0raGptXdiA"]fichli flÃ¶tet      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MK_79 (21. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 
Da bei mir ein neues Bike ansteht, ist jetzt auch ein Slayer 70 aus 2011 mit in die Auswahl gekommen. 

Meine Frage: Ist 16.5 Zoll bei 1,69 Meter und Schrittlänge 79,5 cm okay?

Möchte mit dem Bike meine Hausrunden fahren (40 KM 600-800 HM) und längere Touren bis 80-90KM und 2000 HM. 

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. April 2012)

die größe sollte passen. bin 2 cm kleiner als du und bin mit 16,5 " voll zufrieden. aber mit dem slayer touren fahren - wäre das altitude nicht die bessere alternative? 


eine ganz andere frage: ich möchte eine gabel mit einem konschen schaft ins slayer einbauen. im slayer komplettbike ist eine 1 1/8" gabel verbaut. der steursatz soll erstmal drin bleiben, also brauche ich einen neuen konus. laut fsa soll es das teil nr. H6088 sein. weiß jemand, wo man das teil bekommt? oder passt ein anderer konus von fsa?


----------



## mohrstefan (21. April 2012)

hatte gleiche problem,habe dann Hope Unterschale verbaut.


----------



## MK_79 (21. April 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> die größe sollte passen. bin 2 cm kleiner als du und bin mit 16,5 " voll zufrieden. aber mit dem slayer touren fahren - wäre das altitude nicht die bessere alternative?
> 
> 
> ...auch EnduroTouren
> Bin mir nur nichts sicher, ob es zu gedrungen wird, für länges Bergauffahren oder einfach mal dahin Rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (21. April 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich möchte eine gabel mit einem konschen schaft ins slayer einbauen. im slayer komplettbike ist eine 1 1/8" gabel verbaut. der steursatz soll erstmal drin bleiben, also brauche ich einen neuen konus. laut fsa soll es das teil nr. H6088 sein. weiß jemand, wo man das teil bekommt? oder passt ein anderer konus von fsa?


Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und brauchte rund ein Jahr, bis ich es gelöst bekommen hatte.
Nach ziemlich hartnäckigem Rumfragen konnte es mir dann der Grossist Van Bokhoven bei FSA in Italien besorgen und er hat es mir direkt zugeschickt per Rechnung. 
MCG hingegen hat mir ziemlich unverblümt per Email mitgeteilt, dass ich mich an den Fachhandel wenden soll, Kleinteile aber ohnehin nicht im Sortiment seien.
Normalerweise beliefern Grossisten nur den Fachhandel. Aber der ist ja leider zu blöd und/oder zu bequem sich die Mühe für so Kleinteileangelegenheiten zu machen, wo man nichts dran verdient.
Ich musste am Ende nur 3 Euro für den Konus bezahlen. Finde das mehr als fair. Wenn es den üblichen Weg über den Fachhandel gegangen wäre, dann wär ich nicht unter 10 Euro weggekommen.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. April 2012)

ärgerlich, dabei kann man den konus für 1 1/8" kaufen, bei bike-components.de z.b. mal schauen, ich werde versuchen, einen gebrauchten steuersatz mit diesem konus billig zu besorgen. anderenfalls kauf ich mir gleich einen reset, evtl. erst nur die untere hälfte.


----------



## zet1 (22. April 2012)

Die Gablkonen der Fsa Steuersätze sind ident zu den von Reverse angebotenen Twister 1.5... und dort bekommt man 1 1 /8" und 1.5" Konen für ihre Twister sogar einzln, um ein paar EUR 

Sollte jeder reverse Händler haben, zumindest der in meiner Nähe hat sie ...


----------



## DHRc (22. April 2012)

innenlagerbreite des rocky mountain slayer beträgt 73mm oder?!


----------



## zet1 (22. April 2012)

jep


----------



## DHRc (22. April 2012)

danke!


----------



## kiwibanane (29. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

was würdet ihr mir raten...

ISCG stinger oder BB mount stinger?

Beide funktionieren ja am slayer...
Das Headquater in Canada hat mir gesagt, dass Sie alle bb mount stinger fahren...

Aber was ist der Vorteil?
Die Kombination passt einfach besser?

Wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache oder?

Fährt einer von euch rein zufällig den blackspire stinger bb mount bzw iscg und kann was dazu sagen.

Wär super

danke
Ahja die hier erwähnten anderen Alternativen erscheinen mir zu labil.


----------



## neikless (30. April 2012)

ich hatte zwar keinen stinger aber eine MRP führung diese mit iscg - keine probleme !
ich persönliche würde wenn möglich die iscg nutzen wenn vorhanden sonst geht natürlich auch bb ... 2 cents


----------



## blaubaer (30. April 2012)

aus meiner Sicht; ich fahre die ISCG Stinger - Version, hast du damit etwas mehr platz zwischen kleinem kettenblatt und grundplatte !! 

wenn du die BB version nimmst wird es seeeehhr knapp, ev. könnte es je nach kurbel oder innenlager kombi sein dass die kurbel gar nicht mehr drehen lässt !!    

i`wie auch einläuchtend, denn die ISCG aufnahme ist ja nach hinten versetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiwibanane (30. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Fachkunden Meinungen

Der ISCG Stinger wurde gerade bestellt.

Dankeschön


----------



## mohrstefan (30. April 2012)

Die zweiter genaration BIONICON !
klappert nicht und passt perfeckt zum Bike !


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2012)

..und macht die Fliege wenn sie mal von der Kurbel erwischt wird....


----------



## mohrstefan (30. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ..und macht die Fliege wenn sie mal von der Kurbel erwischt wird....


 sie kurbelt,zwei blatt  klappert eh,besser


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2012)

22/36/ Bash- weg ist das Ding!


----------



## mohrstefan (30. April 2012)

22/36/Bash-geht/funzt-Prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Mai 2012)

und wie weit kann das Ding auslenken?
Nicht bis zur Kurbel?

Nach dem ersten mal Kontakt mit der Kurbel war das Ding nur defekt, konnte aber wieder repariert werden.
Beim zweiten Mal war es dann komplett weg.


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Mai 2012)

Hmm , bei mier "funzt" wie dafür gemacht


----------



## Livanh (1. Mai 2012)

Warum verkauft eigentlich niemand ein slayer in 16.5, immer nur 18" im markt :-(


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ich (1,79m) bin schon paar mal den 16.5er slayer sxc meiner freundin gefahren klar geht das,
> fühlt sich halt so an ...
> 
> 
> ...


darum


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Hmm , bei mier "funzt" wie dafür gemacht



Schau mal, ob das Ding nicht auch an die Kurbel kommen kann.
Noch kannst ja eine Art Endanschlag basteln, bei mir ist das zu spät....


----------



## Elefantenvogel (2. Mai 2012)

Liegt wohl eher daran, dass das Slayer hauptsächlich in 18 und 19,5 zoll verkauft wird... 16,5er sind ziemlich selten... so wie auf nem bobbycar fühlt man sich aber nicht


----------



## zet1 (3. Mai 2012)

also 16.5" gibts im Abverkauf zb noch hier:
http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?products_id=850&osCsid=tcr9v0vspd9v50uo3142n83s10


----------



## damenveloraser (4. Mai 2012)

So Leute. Werde vom mehrheitlich stummen Leser zur Abwechslung mal ein aktives Forumsmitglied. 




Kunden-Slayer... Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 15,5 kg. Optisch wohl der beste Aufbau, den wir gemacht haben.




Slayer vom Chef... 14,2 kg.




Slayer von einem Kumpel... 15,2 kg.




Mein Spassbike... 14.6 kg.




Mit Wachhund... 42 kg.


----------



## isartrails (5. Mai 2012)

Wer war jetzt hier gleich wieder an einem 16,5 " Slayer interessiert?


----------



## GM210 (5. Mai 2012)

damenveloraser schrieb:


>



Heilige Mutter Gottes! Was für ein geiles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (5. Mai 2012)

alle mit 55er Gabeln  

die weisse 55er gefällt besonders...


----------



## RattleHead (5. Mai 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1148733&l=a84fdd4db5&id=157188580988660


----------



## RattleHead (5. Mai 2012)

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...20640_157188580988660_1148733_294778053_n.jpg


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. Mai 2012)

Junge! Die Slayer sind mal pornös!
Wobei ich mal gerne eins mit nem double Barrel air sehen würd!
btw: der Hund schaut cool aus!


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Mai 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Junge! Die Slayer sind mal pornös!
> Wobei ich mal gerne eins mit nem double Barrel air sehen würd!
> btw: der Hund schaut cool aus!


aber dann bitte keine MZvorn 
stimmt der Hund passt .


----------



## mtb-saanenland (7. Mai 2012)




----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. Mai 2012)

Lieber MZ vorne als FOX 
@mtb-saanenland: schönes bike, aber die Leitung von der sattelstütze baumelt da ziemlich am oberrohr rum... mich würde es nerven!


----------



## neikless (7. Mai 2012)

nun ja, in den letzten Tagen hatte ich zwei Fälle im Freundeskreis
die mit einer neuen 44ti nach 2 Tagen beide buchsenspiel und einer
kompletten ölverlust hatte ... also ich würde lieber RST fahren als MZ im Moment !


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> nun ja, in den letzten Tagen hatte ich zwei Fälle im Freundeskreis
> die mit einer neuen 44ti nach 2 Tagen beide buchsenspiel und einer
> kompletten ölverlust hatte ... also ich würde lieber RST fahren als MZ im Moment !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. Mai 2012)

nach meiner geplatzten kratusche in der 40 möchte ich auch keine fox fahren. vonm ärger mit toxo ganz zu schweigen. rock shox wird ohne öl ausgeliefert ... alles müll.


----------



## zet1 (7. Mai 2012)

ach hört doch auf mit dem jammern...  irgendwo ist sicher irgendwer der mit irgendetwas probleme hatte.. daher darf dam dann nix mehr kaufen oder wie?

ich hatte auch mit einzelnen mz probleme, aber fahre trotzdem nur mz weiterhin...

bos hat seit 1. mai die preise um bis zu 15% erhöht, und das für modelle wie zb deville, die nicht mal gscheit geliefert werden konnten... was sagt ihr denn dazu?????
nix liefern und dann sauteuer werden? das halte ich für eine frechheit sondergleichen!


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Mai 2012)

Ouuuuuuuuu
MZ(55) ins Bike gebaut,probe auf der Treppe bam bam bam Spiel in Buchsen!?
eingeschickt ..........................das Teil ist super gelaufen -bis zum verkauf!?
Fox(36) gekauft im Bike (Float) geballert-in PDS ..verkauft,gutem GEWISSEN!
FOX(36) Van mit richtigen Federn ein Traum in allem


----------



## damenveloraser (7. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Blumen.

@zet1: unterschreibe ich so. Alle Gabelhersteller haben so ihre Probleme.


----------



## blaubaer (8. Mai 2012)

mtb-saanenland schrieb:


> Slayer http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1116707


 

deine Meinung zum Monarch im Slayer ??



betreffend Gabeln, ich geb meine 55er nicht mehr her...


----------



## capsicum (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit meinem Slayer 50 2011. Sobald es leicht bergauf geht und wenn man mal fester ins Pedal tritt, knackt der Hinterbau. Habe sämtliche Quellen wie Sattelstütze, Kurbel, Pedale, Steuersatz, Dämpfer, Lager gecheckt.
Vermute das es von der Dämpferaufnahme kommt, da das Knacken weniger wurde, als ich die Dämpferbolzen und Spacer eingefettet habe.
Aber es ist immer noch ein Knacken zu hören, welches ziemlich nervt  Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen Tipp oder ähnliche Probleme?

Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> nun ja, in den letzten Tagen hatte ich zwei Fälle im Freundeskreis
> die mit einer neuen 44ti nach 2 Tagen beide buchsenspiel und einer
> kompletten ölverlust hatte ... also ich würde lieber RST fahren als MZ im Moment !



Na nach der ersten richtigen Fahrt war die Kartusche hinüber und siffte richtig Öl. Einen Tag nach der Reparatur bin ich den richtig holprigen 404 Trail gefahren, seit dem habe ich glaube ich Buchsenspiel. Irgendwas ganz merkwürdiges knarzt jetzt immer kurz beim Ausfedern. Ach und der Dämpfer war schon verpackungsfertig im Arsch.
Aber wenn alles Heil ist läuft das Fahrwerk wie sau

@ capsicum
Hey das kenne ich. Allerdings nicht beim Slayer sondern beim Altitude.
Beim mir vermute ich eher die Innenlager. Die Hinterbauschrauben sind sonst alle fest.


----------



## blaubaer (12. Mai 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> N Irgendwas ganz merkwürdiges knarzt jetzt immer kurz beim Ausfedern.



check mal die Ti-feder vielleicht hat sich der Schrumpfschlauch i`wie gelöst der die Feder umschlingt...  hatte ich da letztens auch bei meiner, die Feder neu geschrumpft und das knarzen war weg


----------



## mtb-saanenland (12. Mai 2012)

@blaubaer
Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden, werde es aber erst ende Saison sagen können wenn der Dämpfer auf den noch schneebedeckten Trails über 1800m.ü.M richtig getestet wird.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (12. Mai 2012)

Ach mei, meine Fox Float R die im Slayer 50 war sifft auch unten raus... Hab aber keine Lust, das jetzt zu reklamieren... 
@capsicum: Wie schaust denn aus, wenn den Hinterbau im Rollen einfederst? oder im Stand durch Druck auf den Sattel oder das Oberrohr? Wenns vom Dämpfer bzw der Dämpferaufnahme kommt, müsste es ja auch dann knarzen und nicht nur beim leicht bergauf fahren, wenn du Druck auf die Pedale bringst


----------



## blaubaer (12. Mai 2012)

capsicum schrieb:


> Sobald es leicht bergauf geht und wenn man mal fester ins Pedal tritt, knackt der Hinterbau. Habe sämtliche Quellen wie Sattelstütze, Kurbel, Pedale, Steuersatz, Dämpfer, Lager gecheckt.



dass kann so vieles sein  
kenn ich... hatte schon den ganzen hinterbau zerlegt, teilweise sogar neue Lager verbaut, dämpfer zig`male gewechselt, etliche male die Ölspraydose in den händen gehabt damit in und an allen erdenklichen stellen reingespritzt ... und am schluss fand ich das problem bei den Lagern von den Pedalen welche sich all wie mehr fest frassen vor Rost  eine Fettpackung war dann die lösung und das knacken war weg... 

viel Geduld bei der Suche und Freude beim Finden...


----------



## capsicum (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn der Hinterbau im Rollen oder Stand eingefedert wird, ist das knarzen auch zu hören. Aber am lautesten ist es beim bergauffahren und wenn man eben mal fester ins Pedal tritt. Habe eine andere Kurbel verbaut, andere Pedale, den Hinterbau gecheckt...aber leider noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Mai 2012)

capsicum schrieb:


> Wenn der Hinterbau im Rollen oder Stand eingefedert wird, ist das knarzen auch zu hören. Aber am lautesten ist es beim bergauffahren und wenn man eben mal fester ins Pedal tritt. Habe eine andere Kurbel verbaut, andere Pedale, den Hinterbau gecheckt...aber leider noch nichts gefunden.


 Hmmm,Dämpferbolzen noch mal penibel reinigen,alle Bolzen mit 10Nm checken!?


----------



## capsicum (12. Mai 2012)

Dämpferbolzen sind gereinigt und mit Montagepaste eingefettet. Durch diese Maßnahme ist das knarzen schon deutlich weniger geworden. Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass die Dämpferbolzen ziemlich viele Kratzer haben??
Was noch über bleibt, wäre der Dämpfer selbst.


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Mai 2012)

oder irgendwo ein körnchen am Sitz ...........
Kettenblätter locker hatte ich mal :-(
die kratzer auf'n Bolzen,die übersehe ich immer ist halt so .


----------



## capsicum (13. Mai 2012)

Habe heute mein Slayer nochmal genauer inspiziert und wahrscheinlich die Ursache des knarzens gefunden. Wenn man den Dämpfer an der Oberseite zwischen Zugstufen-Einstellung und Luftventil umfasst und dann den Hinterbau einfedert spührt man einen leichten Wiederstand und den Knacks. Wenn man Einfedert und es knackst mal nicht ist auch nichts zu spühren am Dämpfer.
Habt ihr einen Tipp was mit dem Dämpfer (Fox RP23) los ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (14. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


>



Hey neikless, welche Federstärke bist du im Slayer gefahren?


----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2012)

450 glaub ich oder 500


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Mai 2012)

capsicum schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Slayer nochmal genauer inspiziert und wahrscheinlich die Ursache des knarzens gefunden. Wenn man den Dämpfer an der Oberseite zwischen Zugstufen-Einstellung und Luftventil umfasst und dann den Hinterbau einfedert spührt man einen leichten Wiederstand und den Knacks. Wenn man Einfedert und es knackst mal nicht ist auch nichts zu spühren am Dämpfer.
> Habt ihr einen Tipp was mit dem Dämpfer (Fox RP23) los ist?


ab in die Bucht !
und en Evolver,in's bike !


----------



## zet1 (17. Mai 2012)

den kaputten Dämpfer verkloppen??? Nicht die feine Art!


----------



## capsicum (18. Mai 2012)

Habe heute den Dämpfer ausgebaut und gemerkt das die oberen Spacer des Dämpfer komplett zerkratzt sind. Anbei sieht man dies auf den Fotos. Könnte es sein, dass dadurch der Dämpfer knackt?


----------



## RattleHead (18. Mai 2012)

Ja


----------



## kiwibanane (18. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte gerade meinen blackspire stinger installieren und hab die linke Kurbel ganz einfach abgeschraubt mit einem Imbus. 

Nun weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich die andere mit den Kranzal runter bekomme. 
Die sitzt ja schon a bissal fest, dass Sie nur zum durchschieben wäre.... Oder?

Will da nicht einfach so jetzt mit einem Hammer nachhelfen. 
Wär total nett, wenn Ihr mir kurz bescheid geben könntet, wies weiter geht.
A Zerstörung würd i gern vermeiden

Danke


----------



## zet1 (19. Mai 2012)

wäre nett wenn du uns sagst welche Kurbel verbaut ist 

Wenn Race Face, dann ist die Welle am linken Arm mireingepresst, wenn Shimano oder andere, dann genau umgekehrt...

nachdem du die linke schon herunten hast, denke ich letzteres, also einfach mit Gummihammer auf die Achse links klopfen, die Kurbel fällt dann nach rechts antriebsseitig leicht raus.

zuerst die Kette von den Ritzel nehmen klarerweise

lg


----------



## kiwibanane (19. Mai 2012)

sorry stimmt ja
dacht nur wir haben alle bzw die meisten die SIXC Raceface Kurbel drauf, da das Rad ja so ausgeliefert wird im Original. 

Ich werd jetzt den Versuch wagen und die Kurbel mit einem Gummihammer durchklopfen.

Vielen Danke für die Hilfe und ein schönes restliches Wochenende.

Ich wollt einfach nachfragen, da ich das zum ersten Mal mache  und ich nicht unbedingt etwas zerstören wollte.

Wär bestimmt kostspielig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (19. Mai 2012)

bamm bammm


----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. Mai 2012)

LOL alles unter Slayer 70 gibt's für dich net, oder?
"dacht nur wir haben alle bzw die meisten die SIXC Raceface Kurbel drauf, da das Rad ja so ausgeliefert wird im Original. " ...


----------



## kiwibanane (21. Mai 2012)

naja reg di ned auf...
wennst in mei Profil auf der linken Seite schaust, dann steht da Salyer 70 ;-) also interessieren mi die anderen Modelle ned wirklich und ehrlich gesagt, es hätte ja auch sein können, dass das Slayer 70 auch mit anderen Kurbeln ausgeliefert wurde, da RaceFace 2011 ja fast bankrott gegangen ist und teils Lieferschwierigkeiten hatte. 

aber danke für die produktiven Äußerungen  die helfen tatsächlich und mein Rad fährt sich fantastisch


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Mai 2012)

jo,XTR Wie ich meine,funst supi !!


----------



## zet1 (22. Mai 2012)

und XT auch, und SLx auch, und X9 auch und X7 auch und Aerozine auch, und E13 auch  und Evolve XC auch und Deus auch und Atlas auch und und und


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Mai 2012)

kiwibanane schrieb:


> naja reg di ned auf...
> Wennst in mei profil auf der linken seite schaust, dann steht da salyer 70 ;-) also interessieren mi die anderen modelle ned wirklich und ehrlich gesagt, es hätte ja auch sein können, dass das slayer 70 auch mit anderen kurbeln ausgeliefert wurde, da raceface 2011 ja fast bankrott gegangen ist und teils lieferschwierigkeiten hatte.
> 
> Aber danke für die produktiven äußerungen  die helfen tatsächlich und mein rad fährt sich fantastisch


:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damenveloraser (26. Mai 2012)

Habe heute etwas sinnvolles gemacht...  leider nur handybild, scusi.


----------



## isartrails (26. Mai 2012)

damenveloraser schrieb:


> Habe heute etwas sinnvolles gemacht...  leider nur handybild, scusi.


Hmmm, lass mich raten... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schweiz, Vierwaldstättersee, Bürgenstock ?


----------



## damenveloraser (26. Mai 2012)

Fast. Pilatus.


----------



## isartrails (28. Mai 2012)

damenveloraser schrieb:


> Fast. Pilatus.


Ja, du bist aufm Pilatus, aber der Berg hinter der Sattelstütze...?


----------



## damenveloraser (28. Mai 2012)

in dem Fall: vollkommen richtig.


----------



## isartrails (29. Mai 2012)

damenveloraser schrieb:


> in dem Fall: vollkommen richtig.


Boah, I'm so proud...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Mai 2012)

:-d


----------



## janus_7 (29. Mai 2012)

Hey,

ist der 2011er Slayer Rahmen der gleiche die der von den 2012er Modellen ?


----------



## isartrails (29. Mai 2012)

janus_7 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ist der 2011er Slayer Rahmen der gleiche die der von den 2012er Modellen ?


Ja, hey!


----------



## janus_7 (29. Mai 2012)

Hey danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (29. Mai 2012)

Hey,
JA !!


----------



## blaubaer (30. Mai 2012)

ein bisschen Sonne herein bring...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Juni 2012)

Das mit den fiesen Kratzern auf den Dämpferbolzen habe ich eben auch bei meinem festgestellt nach jetzt ungefähr 4 Monaten fahren... Schaut so aus, als wenn sich nicht die Buchsen in den eingepressten Gleitlagern bewegen würden, sondern das Ganze auf dem Bolzen... Ich bin jetzt mal am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht einfach Huberbushings bestelle, im Transition von meinem Bruder laufen die zumindest super...
Weiß jemand, was ein neuer Satz Bolzen in etwa kostet? Oder meint ihr, nach 4 Monaten kriegt man das als Reklamation durch?


----------



## LH_DJ (4. Juni 2012)

Hatte auch schon mal Bike Action als Importeur kontaktiert, weil man nirgends so recht was zur Stahlbuchse findet. Man hat mir Teilenummern gegeben, ich hab diese bestellt, sind natürlich die verkehrten, ganz normale Fox Alubuchsen. Hat von euch jemand einen Plan, wo man diese Stahlbuchsen herbekommt? Ich nutze mal die Bilder von früheren Beiträgen um zu zeigen, welche ich meine:





nämlich "Buchse" hier pink dargestellt.

Oder hier die "Axle/Pin" 





Die Dinger sitzen so straff in den Bushings, dass ich sie nur mit Werkzeug raus bekomme und immer Gefahr laufe, sie dabei zu beschädigen. Da ich je nach Einsatz immer wechseln möchte zwischen Luft- und Stahldämpfer will ich mir diesen Aufwand ersparen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2012)

Die Achsen findest du bei Toxoholics.

Ich würde die Huber nehmen, die drehen sich wenigstens dauehaft.

Oder ein nadellager von Toxoholics oder von Syntace wenn die Buchsen 22/8mm sind.
Ansprechverhalten bei Huber und Nadel ändert sich deutlich.
Wirst mehr Zugstufe brauchen, versprochen


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir eben die Huberbushings bestellt... Jetzt mal noch schauen ob bikeaction oder mein Händler was zu den bolzen sagt, ansonsten hol ich mir die halt eben auch neu... 22/8 sind sie doch nicht, ich meine zumindest die bolzen hätten 10mm, wenn ich mein gemessenes von eben richtig im kopf hab


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. Juni 2012)

So... Bikeaction und Tobsens Bike World haben sich noch nicht gemeldet wegen des total zerkratzten Bolzens, hatte ein Foto auch mal an die Jungs von Rocky Mountain and Friends geschickt, die mir freundlich wie sie sind zurÃ¼ck geschrieben haben:
"eine mÃ¶gliche Ursache wÃ¤re, das der Bolzen nicht fest genug angezogen war und dadurch die KlemmkrÃ¤fte auf die Alu-Buchsen nicht ausreichend hoch waren, so daÃ sich der Bolzen und nicht die Buchsen drehen, wie Du vermutet hast...". Aus der Ferne kÃ¶nnen sie mir aber nicht mehr sagen, was ja verstÃ¤ndlich ist... Da ich das ganze allerdings immer mit den 11,3 nm, die Bikeaction in ihrem Technewsletter angegeben haben, angezogen hatte, und sich die Buchsen nun mal Ã¼berhaupt nicht bewegen.. bin ich mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht  85â¬ fÃ¼r ein neues Set Buchsen nach nur 4 Monaten sehe ich allerdings nicht so ganz ein, wenn ich ehrlich bin...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. Juni 2012)

also, ich habe mir jetzt den ccdb air folgendermaÃen eingebaut. die obere aufnahme ist ok, ich habe lediglich die stahlbuchse aus dem alten dÃ¤mpfer rausgenommen und in den neuen eingebaut. so eine buchse findet man allerdings nicht so leicht aufgrund der 10 mm bohrung. reset bietet z.b. buchsen aus edelstahl an, aber nur bei 6 und 8 mm. man kÃ¶nnte sich z.b. eine buchse von rockshox vivid besorgen (die gibts mit 10 mm innendurchmesser) und die auf eine breite von 22,2 mm abdrehen(lassen).

die untere aufnahme hat rocky meiner meinung nach verbockt. das kann in meinen augen nicht funktionieren. den kann man festziehen wie man will, die buchsen werden immer zusammen mit dem dÃ¤mpfer mittdrehen. also habe ich stinknormale alu-buchsen genommen und den ganzen rocky-klimbim nicht weiterverwendet. da auf der unteren aufnahme relativ wenig bewegung ist, schÃ¤tze ich, dass das ganze vom verschleiÃ her kein problem sein wird. die buchsen habe ich bei reset bestellt. die maÃe sehen nach dem bestellformular fÃ¼r dÃ¤mpferbuchsen bei reset (bei x-fusion gucken) folgendermaÃen aus:
A = 22,2 mm
B = 10 mm
E = 12,7 mm
die buchsen drehen die selbst, die lieferung erfolgt 1 tag nach dem zahlungseingang. buchsen kosten 15â¬ (5â¬ aufpreis wegen sondermaÃ der bohrung). ich habe alles eingebaut und werde heute probefahren.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. Juni 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> die untere aufnahme hat rocky meiner meinung nach verbockt. das kann in meinen augen nicht funktionieren. den kann man festziehen wie man will, die buchsen werden immer zusammen mit dem dämpfer mittdrehen. also habe ich stinknormale alu-buchsen genommen und den ganzen rocky-klimbim nicht weiterverwendet...



Dann müsste das Problem ja bei allen Slayer (also ab 2011) auftreten. Meine untere Achse ist auch zerkratzt. Hatte aber das Gefühl, als wäre das Problem eine Ausnahme. 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. Juni 2012)

Bei mir war der obere Bolzen deutlich mehr zerkratzt als der untere... Aber die Buchsen sind halt generell für die Füße, hab bis jetzt wenige gesehen, die so funktioniert haben wie sie sollten... Naja, werde ja sehen, wie es mit den Huberbushings läuft!
Berichte mal, wie sich das Slayer mit dem CC DBair fährt, und lad bitte ein Foto hoch!
Wäre cool zu wissen, will den RP23 auch irgendwann austauschen!


----------



## Surtre (5. Juni 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> reset bietet z.b. buchsen aus edelstahl an, aber nur bei 6 und 8 mm.


Hast Du sie bei Norbert mal angefragt? Er sollte die doch eigentlich aufbohren können. Im Session habe ich auch die Reset-Stahl-Buchsen mit einem Innendurchmesser von 10mm.


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Juni 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> also, ich habe mir jetzt den ccdb air folgendermaßen eingebaut. die obere aufnahme ist ok, ich habe lediglich die stahlbuchse aus dem alten dämpfer rausgenommen und in den neuen eingebaut. so eine buchse findet man allerdings nicht so leicht aufgrund der 10 mm bohrung. reset bietet z.b. buchsen aus edelstahl an, aber nur bei 6 und 8 mm. man könnte sich z.b. eine buchse von rockshox vivid besorgen (die gibts mit 10 mm innendurchmesser) und die auf eine breite von 22,2 mm abdrehen(lassen).
> 
> die untere aufnahme hat rocky meiner meinung nach verbockt. das kann in meinen augen nicht funktionieren. den kann man festziehen wie man will, die buchsen werden immer zusammen mit dem dämpfer mittdrehen. also habe ich stinknormale alu-buchsen genommen und den ganzen rocky-klimbim nicht weiterverwendet. da auf der unteren aufnahme relativ wenig bewegung ist, schätze ich, dass das ganze vom verschleiß her kein problem sein wird. die buchsen habe ich bei reset bestellt. die maße sehen nach dem bestellformular für dämpferbuchsen bei reset (bei x-fusion gucken) folgendermaßen aus:
> A = 22,2 mm
> ...


Uhh 
Dem funzt schon lange bei mier,da Manitou in 10mm schwer zu bekommen sind


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. Juni 2012)

Surtre schrieb:


> Hast Du sie bei Norbert mal angefragt? Er sollte die doch eigentlich aufbohren können. Im Session habe ich auch die Reset-Stahl-Buchsen mit einem Innendurchmesser von 10mm.



nicht direkt bei norbert, die info hatte ich von michael. hat mich schon etwas gewundert, aber war erstmal nicht so wichtig. ich werd morgen mal nachfragen, ich werd mit eine vengeance hlr und neuen steuersatz einbauen lassen.



Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Berichte mal, wie sich das Slayer mit dem CC DBair fährt, und lad bitte ein Foto hoch!
> Wäre cool zu wissen, will den RP23 auch irgendwann austauschen!



werd ich machen. der erste eindruck ist, dass der gar nicht mit dem rp23 vergleichbar ist. völlig anderes dämpfungsgefühl.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. Juni 2012)

Huber- Bushings mit den Kunststoffgleitlagern sind verbaut, läuft exakt so wie es eigentlich sein sollte! Nur sowas festgefressenes wie die alten Buchsen in den Lagern im Dämpfer, sowas hab ich selten gesehen....


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. Juni 2012)

so, habe den ccdb air am we getestet. ich war 2 tage auf den hausstrecken und 1 tag im bikepark (schulenberg). hier meine eindrücke:

- die kennlinie der luftfeder ist sehr progressiv. dabei habe ich keine einsätze für die verkleinerung der luftkammer benutzt. ähnliches liest man überall im internet über den dämpfer. laut ck ist der dämpfer eher für rahmen mit einer degressiven anlenkung gedacht (z.b. orange), so dass es bei dem recht progessiven slayer schwer ist, den federweg auszunutzen. ich hab es allerdings geschafft, den hub auszunutzen, aber man muss das bike schon richtig prügeln. das ansprechsverhalten ist sehr gut. es gibt am anfang einen leichten widerstand, als ob man eine leicht vorgespannte stahlfeder hätte.

- das setup ist nicht ganz einfach gewesen, einige fein-einstellungen werde ich wohl noch vornehmen. die einstellung des luftdrucks ist sehr wichtig. schon kleine änderungen des drucks haben auswirkungen darauf, wie sich der dämpfer anfühlt. ich habe im moment ca. 30%, wenn ich auf dem bike in dh-haltung stehe. die einstellung der high speed druckstufe ist schwierig. ich habe im moment 1/3 bis 1/2 zu. ich habs leider nicht dokumentiert, ich habe einfach mit wenig angefangen und dann schrittweise erhöht. low speed drukstufe habe ich nur ganz wenig, gerade so, dass ich die einzelnen wurzeln leicht spüre. low speed zugstufe ist wie beim normalen dämpfer. high speed zugstufe ist schwierig, da muss ich noch feintunen. im moment bis ich jedenfalls zufrieden. 

- nun zum vergleich mit dem fox rp23. 
*ccdb ist deutlich progressiver, durchschlagen ist kaum möglich
*ccdb hat eine deutlich bessere dämpfung, je nach einstellung ist er butterweich oder straff. ich konnte beim ccdb auch kein durchsacken in kurven beobachten.
*auch mit viel low speed druckstufe wippt der dämpfer. da ist die plattform des floats deutlich besser beim hochfahren.
*das ansprechverhalten ist beim ccdb etwas besser

mein fazit:
ich würde den ccdb air nur denjenigen empfehlen, die das bike wirklich hart rannehmen. also nicht das halbschalen-trinklaflaschen-fahren, sondern integralhelm-bikepark-shredden. die dh-perfomance des floats ist durchaus zufriedenstellend (ebenfalls in schulenberg getestet), die plattform und das gewicht bringen beim hochfahren vorteile. das setup ist sehr komplex und verlang sehr viel erfahrung. ich würde sagen, ein anfänger wird es nie schaffen, den dämpfer vernüftig einzustellen. ich persönlich bin soweit sehr zufrieden. der dämpfer schluckt die gröbsten schläge, nutzt gut den federweg, ist in kurven und kompressionen sehr gut kontrollierbar. über schnell gefahrene wurzelteppiche fliegt er förmlich. je schneller man fährt, desto geschmeidiger wirds. zusammen mit der vengeance hlr habe ich jetzt ein fahrwerk, das hinter keinem dh bike verstecken muss. schnelles dh fahren ist damit uneingeschränkt möglich. merke kaum nachteile zum glory. es ist aber kein wunderdämpfer. ich kann dem bis lang keine eigenschaft abgewinnen, die ein dhx rc4 beispielsweise nicht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (12. Juni 2012)

Schaut auf jeden Fall schonmal echt schick aus, passt gut zu deinem Slayer!
Deine ersten Eindrücke hören sich auf jeden Fall schonmal gut an, scheint auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert zu sein


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Juni 2012)

Servus, wie ist das den jetzt ausgegangen mit den org. Dämpfer Bolzen,
das Problem besteht ja bei jedem Slayer ab 2011 es seiden Rocky hat das auch erkannt und 2013 gibts andere Aufnahme. 
89 ist heavy 
Mein unterer Bolzen hat schon ein fühlbaren Abdruck von der Buchse, der obere ist eigentlich noch Ok.
Habt ihr jetzt bei den Huber- Bushings die angefressenen wieder rein gesteckt? So wie es zu lesen ist, gibts keine neuen von Rocky oder doch?


----------



## wesen (12. Juni 2012)

Hi,

mal eine doofe Frage...
was denkt Ihr, in wieweit ist Slayer für ein AlpenX zu gebrauchen? 

Für Anregungen und/oder Erfahrungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. Juni 2012)

das problem sind in meinen augen nicht die gleitlager selbst. siehe dazu meine bilder und ausführungen ein paar seiten vorher. das problem ist, dass die buchse sich zusammen mit dem dämpfer dreht, während die achse fest ist. dadurch enstehen auf der achse diese fressspuren. das kommt dadurch, dass durch das anziehen der schraube auf der aufnahme des dämpfers die spacer mit den o-ringen mitgeklemmt werden, wodruch auch der dämpfer selbst mitgeglemmt wird. daher ist auch kein verdrehen der buchse zum dämpfer möglich, so wie es eigentlich gedacht ist. meine normalo-alubuchsen halten bis jetzt. wenns probleme gibt, sage ich bescheid.


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Juni 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> das problem sind in meinen augen nicht die gleitlager selbst. siehe dazu meine bilder und ausführungen ein paar seiten vorher. das problem ist, dass die buchse sich zusammen mit dem dämpfer dreht, während die achse fest ist. dadurch enstehen auf der achse diese fressspuren. das kommt dadurch, dass durch das anziehen der schraube auf der aufnahme des dämpfers die spacer mit den o-ringen mitgeklemmt werden, wodruch auch der dämpfer selbst mitgeglemmt wird. daher ist auch kein verdrehen der buchse zum dämpfer möglich, so wie es eigentlich gedacht ist. meine normalo-alubuchsen halten bis jetzt. wenns probleme gibt, sage ich bescheid.



Stimmt, sehe ich auch so.
Bin am überlegen umzubauen auf Montagehülsen die je zur Hälfte im Gleitlager stecken wie das normalerweise ist und ganz weg von Buchse mit Spacern. Bei Reset könnte man die passenden Montagehülsen ja ordern.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. Juni 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Stimmt, sehe ich auch so.
> Bin am überlegen umzubauen auf Montagehülsen die je zur Hälfte im Gleitlager stecken wie das normalerweise ist und ganz weg von Buchse mit Spacern. Bei Reset könnte man die passenden Montagehülsen ja ordern.



hab ich ja gemacht, funktioniert. oben habe ich die stahlbuchse dringelassen.


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Juni 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> hab ich ja gemacht, funktioniert. oben habe ich die stahlbuchse dringelassen.



Das wollt ich hören!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (12. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung, hab nix gehÃ¶rt von Bikeaction oder von Tobsens Bike World, bei mir waren sie ja zum GlÃ¼ck noch nicht so fertig weil ich das Bike erst seit 4 Monaten habe... die Huberbushings bewegen sich nicht mehr mit dem DÃ¤mpfer, sondern in den Lagern, genau so wie es sein sollte... habe einfach die fiesesten Macken mit super feinem Schleifpapier bearbeitet und mit Polierpaste drÃ¼ber poliert... Hatte auch keine Lust jetzt Wochenlang nicht zu fahren und nur wegen den Bolzen von Siegen nach Alzenau zu fahren wÃ¤r auch bekloppt 
Hoffe einfach, dass das ganze mit den neuen Gleitlagern und Buchsen funktioniert...
Nachtrag: bei mir lag es definitiv auch an den Gleitlagern, habe die untere Buchse nur mit ordentlich Gewalt und HammerschlÃ¤gen auf dem Gleitlager raus bekommen....


BTW: Die Huberbushings sind so wie die MontagehÃ¼lsen bei Reset Racing... denke ein Vorteil von denen vom Huber sind halt wirklich die Kunststoffgleitlager, wenn die mal Schrott sind kostet es halt nur die 2,50â¬ und bei Metall auf Kunststoff geht wenigstens nur der Kunststoff kaputt und man braucht keine neuen MontagehÃ¼lsen...


----------



## Climax_66 (12. Juni 2012)

Soweit ist alles klar, nur das mit dem 10mm Bolzen noch nicht.
Die Hülsen gibts ja egal wo nur in 6 oder 8mm.
Eigentlich würde beim Umbau auch eine 8er Schraube durch gehen, weil aufm Bolzen soll es ja nicht drehen, aber das würde ja nur auf einer Seite der Umlenkung gehen. Wie habt ihr das jetzt gelößt mit dem 10mm Bolzen?

Danke.


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Juni 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> so, habe den ccdb air am we getestet. ich war 2 tage auf den hausstrecken und 1 tag im bikepark (schulenberg). hier meine eindrücke:
> 
> - die kennlinie der luftfeder ist sehr progressiv. dabei habe ich keine einsätze für die verkleinerung der luftkammer benutzt. ähnliches liest man überall im internet über den dämpfer. laut ck ist der dämpfer eher für rahmen mit einer degressiven anlenkung gedacht (z.b. orange), so dass es bei dem recht progessiven slayer schwer ist, den federweg auszunutzen. ich hab es allerdings geschafft, den hub auszunutzen, aber man muss das bike schon richtig prügeln. das ansprechsverhalten ist sehr gut. es gibt am anfang einen leichten widerstand, als ob man eine leicht vorgespannte stahlfeder hätte.
> alex m.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. Juni 2012)

hä? irgendwas stimmt mit deinem beitrag nicht.


----------



## blaubaer (12. Juni 2012)

beim möhrchen stimmt so einiges nicht 

er wollte nur dies ... 



mohrstefan schrieb:


> ich binn gespannt auf mehr


 

aber Du hast es ja ausführlich beschrieben, mit dem CCDB  

die überlegung mit dem CCDB hab ich da letztens auch gemacht, hab da aber schon im mtbr.com Forum gelesen dass es mit ihm sehr schwer ist den vollen federweg zu nutzen 

da gibt es übrigens noch ein paar einstelltipps mit dem CCDB Air 


ich bin inzwischen wieder beim RP23  zwar mit einigen eigenen ideen was öl und abstimmung angeht... mal sehen wie es weiter geht. 
 hab jetzt dann bald alle Dämpfer durch die passen 

Mz Roco Air ; einfach zu progressiv, kaum der volle FW nutzbar
Mz Roco Coil ; im Winter um null grad, perfekt. jetzt da es wieder Wärmer ist, einfach zu wenig lebendig ?! 
RS Monarch Plus mid/mid Tune; keine schlechte Wahl, aber bei den feinen unbenheiten einfach zu straff. wenn er mal eingestellt ist, einfach vergessen und fahren, der macht vieles mit, volles durchschlagen auch fast nicht möglich.
Fox RP23 ; funtzt einfach am besten, man nutzt den vollen FW. halt bei langen abfahrten wird er härten durch überhitzen...


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Juni 2012)

Ähhhh wie denn !?
Ich wollte nur , info über den Dämpfer ??
Da der Manitou Evolver 6 Way im momend das beste ist was irgendwie........!!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. Juni 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> da gibt es übrigens noch ein paar einstelltipps mit dem CCDB Air


 
den thread kenne ich, allerdings habe ich jetzt ein ganz andres setup - defintiv mehr high speed druckstufe und weniger low speed druckstufe. 



blaubaer schrieb:


> Fox RP23 ; funtzt einfach am besten, man nutzt den vollen FW. halt bei langen abfahrten wird er härten durch überhitzen...



den rp23 bin ich wie gesagt auch in schulenberg und fand ihn nicht schlecht. leider hat der dämpfer für mich zu wenig reserven. bei harten schlägen ist er immer durchgeschlagen. der hat also zu viel federweg genutzt. daher fand ich ihn recht schwammig in der druckstufe, heißt also wenig rückmeldung über den untergrund und wegsacken bei kompressionen, kurven, bunny hops etc. das verhärten bei heißwerden fand ich dagegen ganz positiv. bei der ersten abfahrt ist mir der dämpfer noch überall durchgeschagen, danach nicht mehr. der vorteil des ccdb air ist wirklich die dh-dämpfung und progressivität, so, wie ichs vom dh bike gewohnt bin - große reserven und schön straff. für mich bis jetzt scheint es eine bessere lösung als der rp23 zu sein. 

übrigens: auf der ck-seite gibt es empfehlungen für verschiedene bikes. beim slayer wird der normale ccdb empfohlen, der ccdb air nicht. bei orange wird beides emfohlen. ebenfalls interessant ist, dass knolly chilotin auch serienmäßig mit den ccdb air kommt. dabei ist das bike noch progressiver als das slayer (bei sehr ähnlicher kennlinie). 



mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ähhhh wie denn !?
> Ich wollte nur , info über den Dämpfer ??



noch mehr info? was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (12. Juni 2012)

@Climax_66: Beim Huber hab ich die Buchsen in 10mm bekommen, der fertigt die fÃ¼r einen an... 30â¬ fÃ¼r den kompletten Satz fÃ¼r ne "Spezialanfertigung" finde ich vollkommen okay! Und dann kann man auch die 10mm Bolzen benutzen, ohne die man den Rahmen ja nun mal nicht fahren kann... die ich aber von der Konstruktion auch super finde.


----------



## neikless (13. Juni 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> beim möhrchen stimmt so einiges nicht


 
Mohrstefan besorg dir mal CCDB Air dann teste ich den auch mal 

Genau dein Ding !


----------



## Climax_66 (13. Juni 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> @Climax_66: Beim Huber hab ich die Buchsen in 10mm bekommen, der fertigt die für einen an... 30 für den kompletten Satz für ne "Spezialanfertigung" finde ich vollkommen okay! Und dann kann man auch die 10mm Bolzen benutzen, ohne die man den Rahmen ja nun mal nicht fahren kann... die ich aber von der Konstruktion auch super finde.



Danke, hab mir zwar Gestern auch eine 8mm Version ausgedacht, aber die würde aus optischen Gründen auf der linken Seite nicht ganz so gut kommen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage... hier hatten doch einige auch die Fox 36 Float R in ihrem Slayer... konntet ihr den gesamten Federweg der Gabel nutzen? Fahre sie im Augenblick mit so circa 30- 35mm Sag und nutze maximal 135- 140mm der 160mm... auch bei fiesen Sachen, wo meine alten Gabeln durchgeschlagen sind....


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2012)

Die Float nutzt den Weg aus, vorausgesetzt richtig gewartet und richtig zusammengebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Juni 2012)

Was bedeuten würde, das die Gabel nie richtig zusammen gebaut und nie richtig gewartet war vom ersten Tag? ... Hatte sie neulich offen, Ölmengen stimmen, und richtig zusammengebaut ist sie ebenfalls, ist ja nun wirklich kein Hexenwerk die Float R zusammen zu bauen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2012)

wieviel öl hast du über dem luftkolben?
welches Hydrauliköl?
Welches Schmieröl?
in welchem Zustand zusammengabut?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Juni 2012)

Dämpfungsseite sind 155ml Fox Green 10 WT
Luftfederseite sind 30ml Fox Green 10 WT,
Luftkammer hatte ich nicht offen, und was meinste mit in welchem Zustand zusammen gebaut? Hab mich vom Zusammenbau her an das Video von MTB Freeride gehalten, wo der Lenzen und einer von Fox ne Talas servicen... wenn ich da was falsch gemacht habe, belehr mich bitte 

edit: Fox gibt die menge an Fox Fluit ja mit 5ml an, werde da die Tage mal schauen wieviel wirklich über den Kolben in der Luftkammer ist...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (13. Juni 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage... hier hatten doch einige auch die Fox 36 Float R in ihrem Slayer... konntet ihr den gesamten Federweg der Gabel nutzen? Fahre sie im Augenblick mit so circa 30- 35mm Sag und nutze maximal 135- 140mm der 160mm... auch bei fiesen Sachen, wo meine alten Gabeln durchgeschlagen sind....



das war bei mir auch so. am ende des federwegs gabs dann mit einem dumpfen knall. ich hatte die gabel nicht auseindergebaut und nichts verändert. mit etwas weniger druck gings dann. wirklich stark hat sich das im sag nicht bemerkbar gemacht. versuch einfach mit dem luftdruck so weit runterzugehen wie du es vertreten kannst. vielleicht findest du so eine passable lösung. 

im forum habe ich gelesen, dass das ein häufiges problem bei der float sei. die lösung ist angeblich die verringerung des ölstandes. ich habs aber nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Juni 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> Mohrstefan besorg dir mal CCDB Air dann teste ich den auch mal
> 
> Genau dein Ding !


 Ich denke er ist nicht viel besser als der Evolver 6 Way/Swinger 6 Way !
haben ehh alles nach gebaut


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Dämpfungsseite sind 155ml Fox Green 10 WT
> Luftfederseite sind 30ml Fox Green 10 WT,
> Luftkammer hatte ich nicht offen, und was meinste mit in welchem Zustand zusammen gebaut? Hab mich vom Zusammenbau her an das Video von MTB Freeride gehalten, wo der Lenzen und einer von Fox ne Talas servicen... wenn ich da was falsch gemacht habe, belehr mich bitte
> 
> edit: Fox gibt die menge an Fox Fluit ja mit 5ml an, werde da die Tage mal schauen wieviel wirklich über den Kolben in der Luftkammer ist...



Dann wundert es mich nicht:

Hast du Dämpferkartusche vor dem Neubefüllen komplett geleert? Sonst ist ggf. zuviel Öl drin und das Ding geht auf sofort auf Block.

Zur Schmierung solltest du Motoröl nehmen, wirst einen Unterschied feststellen.

Mit der Ölmenge ÜBER dem Luftkolben variiert man die Endprogression, also nicht zuviel rein. Wenn der Kolbenboden 2mm hoch überdeckt ist, lang das vollkommen.

Beim Zusammenbau im komplett ausgefederten Zustand hast du das größt mögliche Volumen im Casting. Das wirkt wie eine Luftpumpe (ja die Staubabstreifer sind so dicht!). Zudem wird eine Luftgabel im betrieb deutlich wärmer als eine Coil. So steigt der Druck im Inneren zusätzlich. Dadurch bekommst du eine zusätzliche Progression in die Gabel. Bau sie etwa halb einfedert zusammen. Die neue 40er hat deshalb übrigens Entlüfternippel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (14. Juni 2012)

Ahoi!
Jop, die Dämpferkartusche habe ich vorher vollständig entleert... daran kann es also nicht liegen, und vorher hat die Gabel wie gesagt ebenfalls nicht den gesamten Federweg frei gegeben...
Die Ölmenge über dem Luftkolben checke ich die Tage mal, muss da wirklich das Fox Fluit rein oder kann man auch was anderes nehmen mit gleicher Viskosität?
Die Gabel im halb eingefederten Zustand zusammen bauen probiere ich dann auch direkt mal aus, danke für den Tipp!

@ Alex: Wie fährt sich denn die Xfusion? Hast du die in der Coil oder Luftvariante? 55rc3 ti ist mir leider ein wenig zu teuer und von Rock Shox bin ich nicht der größte Fan


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2012)

Du kannst auch RedRum von RS oder Motoröl nehmen (5W- 10W).


----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Juni 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> @ Alex: Wie fährt sich denn die Xfusion? Hast du die in der Coil oder Luftvariante? 55rc3 ti ist mir leider ein wenig zu teuer und von Rock Shox bin ich nicht der größte Fan



ich hatte im "zeigt her eure am bikes" oder so folgendes geschrieben.

"diel gabe ist GEIL (ist eine vengeance hlr). das erste, was auffällt, ist das anprechverhalten! war ohne einfahren auf marzocchi-niveau. mir ist schon klar, dass sich das völlig beknackt anhört, aber so fühlt sich das an. ich hatte schon eine z150, eine 66rc und eine 66rc2x, und das teil absolut vergleichbar. einstellungen sind wie bei einer fox float rc2 - luftdruck, high- und lowspeed-druckstufe und zugstufe. geile verarbeitung, aber die einstellknöpfe sind sind nicht beschriftet. luftfeder ist ganz schön linear, kann man mit der 36 float r, die ich davor im bike hatte, nicht vergleichen. die fox hat bei richtigem sag nie den ganzen federeg genutzt. cool ist auch, dass man sie beliebig traveln kann (bis 100 mm fw, glaube ich). original kommt sie mit 170 mm fw (in wiklichkeit sind 174 m oder so, so dass man die angegebene einbauhöhe von 565 mm nicht so anwenden kann). in 2 cm- schirtten kann man die gaben intern verstellen. bei zwischenschritten braucht man spacer. ich habe jetzt knapp 160 mm durch einen spacer aus POM, den reset mit freundlichweise gedreht hat. passt sehr gut zum ccdb (der hlr-dämpfer ist übringens wie der ccdb ein doppelrohrdämpfer, also hätte man ihn quasi ebenfalls double barrel nennen können). ich würde die gabel wieder kaufen."

die x-fusion wird aber preislich auf dem marzocchi-niveau oder darüber liegen. für mich persönlich ist die gabel genauso gut wie eine stahlfeder - spricht super an, ist schön linear. zusätzlich hast du die möglichkeit, mit dem luftdruck herumzuspielen. gewicht ist glaube ich 2250g, was angesichts der tatsache, dasss spezi die gabeln im status verbaut, ganz ok ist. schon ein fettes teil die gabel, erinnert etwas an die totem. service ist bei reset super. wie bei den steuersätzen, bin ich der meinung, dass es zwar teuer ist, sich aber auf dauer dennoch lohnt. den steuersatz habe ich übrigens auch da gekauft, da zum einen der fsa schon ausfallerscheinung zeigte und zum anderen, weil ich so schnell keinen konus für 1,5" bekommen hab. farbe "grau" passt übrigens gut zum slayer 50.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (14. Juni 2012)

hmmm okay... wenn sie preislich gleichauf oder über der marzocchi liegt, wird's wohl irgendwann doch die 55rc3 ti... gefällt mir noch ein ticken besser  und hatte mit zochi eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juni 2012)

Fox Van einbauen , vergessen,Top in allen lagen !
von zeit-zeit mal nen Oelwechsel , und gut ist


----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Juni 2012)

die 55rc3ti ist sicherlich auch eine gute wahl. auch farblich müsste das passen wie die faust aufs auge. von fox gabeln halte ich mittlerweile gar nix.


----------



## dead_rocker (17. Juni 2012)

Hi,

cih weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin.
Voller Freude habe ich am Freitag mein neues Slayer 50 geholt.
Am Samstag dann der erst Ritt, ganze 50m weit.
Über den Randstein runtergedropt und BANG, Gewinde an der Pedalaufnahme komplett verbogen.
Jetzt meine Frage, ich habe 93kg, bin ich zu schwer oder kann von einem Materialfehler ausgehen?
Die letzten 4 Jahre bin ich eine Truvativ Kurbel gefahren und hier hat nie etwas gefeht...
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Juni 2012)

wenn das pedal ordnungsgemß montiert war, der bordstein so hoch wie ein nomraler bordstein war und sonst alles so war, wie du es beschrieben hast, dann ist die kurbel auf jeden fall defekt. ich würde mich sofort an den händler wenden.


----------



## dead_rocker (18. Juni 2012)

Ich habe am Samstag gleich noch mit dem Händler telefoniert.
Da kam auch gleich die Frage ob ich die Pedale richtig montiert hätte, glücklicherweise hat er die aber selbst montiert.
Somit bin ich erstmal fein raus aus der Sache und bekomme hoffentlich einfach nur die Kurbel getauscht. Wird sich heute noch rausstellen was gemacht wird.
Sonst hat noch keiner sowas erlebt bei einem Slayer?
Und noch ne Frage, wie schätzt ihr die uphill Eigenschaften ein?
Bin lange Bionicon gefahren, hab mir aber jetzt eben das Slayer eingebildet und bin ja gespannt ob es da mithalten kann.


----------



## bestmove (18. Juni 2012)

dead_rocker schrieb:


> ... Sonst hat noch keiner sowas erlebt bei einem Slayer? ...


Hat ja eigentlich wenig mit dem RM Slayer zu tun. Von welchem Hersteller sind dann Kurbel und Pedale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (18. Juni 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hat ja eigentlich wenig mit dem Slayer zu tun. Von welchem Hersteller sind dann Kurbel und Pedale?



NC 17 Pedale und RaceFace Kurbeln würde ich jetzt mal tippen...  ... nur mal so geraten...


----------



## dead_rocker (18. Juni 2012)

Richtig getippt 

Hab die normale "Stangenausstattung":
Kurbel : Race Face Evolve Sterling 170-175mm Bash/36/24T 10spd
Würde gerne diese Pedale fahren : Atomlab Pimp WRX
http://webshop.sports-nut.de/ItemView.action?number=AT-PED-0025
Ich gehe von einem Materialfehler aus, was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ich fahre seit 6 Jahren Enduro / Freeride und hab schon vieles kaputtgemacht bzw. gesehen aber so etwas noch nicht...


----------



## isartrails (18. Juni 2012)

dead_rocker schrieb:


> ... runtergedropt und BANG, Gewinde an der Pedalaufnahme komplett verbogen.


Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich deine Beschreibung bis jetzt nicht kapiert. 
Wenn eine Schraube (die der Pedalachse) bis zum Anschlag in einer Gewindemutter (die in der Kurbel) steckt, wie kann sich dann ein Gewinde (welches?) verbiegen?
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Pedalachse bricht, dass die Kurbel bricht, dass die Pedalschraube aus dem Pedal herausbricht, dass aber ein Gewinde sich verbiegt, das kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen.
Vermutlich meinst du den Gewindegang in der Kurbel, oder?
Der kann aber eigentlich nur Schaden nehmen, wenn die Schraube nicht richtig eingedreht war.
Vielleicht stellst du mal ein Foto ein, damit man sich vorstellen kann, was passiert ist.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. Juni 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wenn eine Schraube (die der Pedalachse) bis zum Anschlag in einer Gewindemutter (die in der Kurbel) steckt, wie kann sich dann ein Gewinde (welches?) verbiegen?



sowas in der art habe ich mal bei einem kumpel nach einem heftigen sturz gesehen. dabei ist das fahrrad gegen einen baum geknallt. das pedal hing dann schief in der kurbel drin. gewinde war quasi immer noch da, aber man hat schon gesehen, dass da was verformt wurde. pedalachse war immer noch gerade.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Juni 2012)

Ahoi!
hab eben mein Waschen meines Slayers festgestellt, das auf der Kettenstrebe am Hinterbau auf Scheibenbremsseite etwa in Höhe der 180er Formula Bremsscheibe der Lack bis aufs Alu runter ist... Kann mir eigentlich nur nicht erklären wovon, die Bremsscheibe flext doch eigentlich nicht ungefähr den Zentimeter, oder? kann auch gern mal ein Bild posten...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2012)

poste mal.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. Juni 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> hab eben mein Waschen meines Slayers festgestellt, das auf der Kettenstrebe am Hinterbau auf Scheibenbremsseite etwa in Höhe der 180er Formula Bremsscheibe der Lack bis aufs Alu runter ist... Kann mir eigentlich nur nicht erklären wovon, die Bremsscheibe flext doch eigentlich nicht ungefähr den Zentimeter, oder? kann auch gern mal ein Bild posten...



So sieht es bei mir auch aus (Hope-Scheibe 180mm). War bei meinem alten Switch auch schon so. 

MFG


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Juni 2012)

DELETE wegen Dummheit...

bzw @RockyRider66: Danke für den Tipp mit dem Foxfluid bei der 36 Float... hatte anstatt der 5ml 35ml in der Gabel... nu hab ich 16cm Federweg :-D


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (26. Juni 2012)

Die Scheibe flext sicher nicht...wo soll die einleitende Kraft dafür herkommen?!
Wenn dann ist der hinterbau zu weich oder die nabe hat Spiel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Juni 2012)

Nabe hat kein Spiel, wie gesagt... ich kanns mir auch beim besten willen nicht vorstellen und hab keine Ahnung wie die Scheibe so weit an die Strebe kommen soll, die Spuren kommen aber, und da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, von der Bremsscheibe :-/


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juni 2012)

Entsteht wohl eher beim unachtsamen Ein- und Ausbau de Hinterrades


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Juni 2012)

Glaube, das du doch recht hast, Soulbrother... habe eben mal den Krempel meinem bruderherz gezeigt, und da meint er so... "öhm... jaaa... als du neulich in München warst, hab ich mir dein Schlauch und den Highroller geliehen... da hätte er es wohl beim ein und ausbauen jeweils dagegen gedonnert..." .. ... .....

ASCHE AUF MEIN HAUPT!


----------



## neikless (26. Juni 2012)

der soulbro hat doch immer recht


----------



## Daniel12 (29. Juni 2012)

sah bei meinem Hinterbau auch so aus, war auch der Radwechsel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtjumpbike (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

bin am überlegen, mir demnächst ein Rocky Mountain Slayer zu zu legen.
Soll für Endurotouren gedacht sein, die auch mal über 1000 hm haben können.
Momentan grübel ich jedoch über die richtige Rahmengröße. Bin 183 cm groß.
Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Giant Reign 2009 in Größe M, was eig. ganz gut passt, aber nicht kleiner sein dürfte.
Laut Geotabelle hat das Slayer in 18" ein kürzeres Oberrohr als das Giant.

Zu welcher Größe würdet ihr mir raten? 18" oder 19"? Die Oberrohrlänge von 19" sagt mir schon zu, jedoch ist das Sitzrohr dort recht lang.

Grüße Hannes


----------



## neikless (7. Juli 2012)

18" !


----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. Juli 2012)

ich sag 19" mit kurzem vorbau


----------



## Sw!tch (7. Juli 2012)

Stimme Alex zu!


----------



## halsfägger (7. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend

Spiele ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken mir eine Slayer zuzulegen. Mich würde noch interessieren wieviel man die Stütze versenken kann bei Grösse 18". Weiss das gerade jemand oder könnte das vielleicht nachmessen? 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. Juli 2012)

18!


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Juli 2012)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Stimme Alex zu!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. Juli 2012)

Immer diese Rahmengrößendiskussionen :-D Einfach testfahren und das kaufen, worauf man sich wohl fühlt


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Juli 2012)

18


----------



## halsfägger (13. Juli 2012)

Was für eine Länge hat der Vorbau des Slayer 50 2011 in 18"? Rocky gibt auf der Page nur 60-90mm an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (13. Juli 2012)

70mm


----------



## Climax_66 (13. Juli 2012)

Hab letzt was von einer geänderten Hinterbau Wippe gehört, die gäbe es wohl in Kanada auf dem Zubehör/Tuning Markt. 
Damit würde man 180mm bei gleicher Geometrie haben.  Ob sich die Dämpfergesamtlänge auch dafür ändert kann ich noch nicht sagen, ein Kumpel von mir hat die sich geordert von privaten Bekanten aus Kanada. Der baut sich gerade ein Park/ Freeride Slayer auf mit einem Kettenblatt, vo.,hi, 180 aufs wesentliche beschränkt....

Habt ihr schon mal was von einer 180er Wippe gehört, hab da noch nichts gefunden im Netz.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Juli 2012)

Ich weis nur das da vieleicht ein 180mm Slayer 2013 kommt ??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juli 2012)

Der Vanderham hat es komisch schnell verneint. Es hatte den Anschein, als fühlte er sich ertappt ;-) Also kann es gut sein das so etwas kommt.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Juli 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Der Vanderham hat es komisch schnell verneint. Es hatte den Anschein, als fühlte er sich ertappt ;-) Also kann es gut sein das so etwas kommt.


_Ich binn bereit _


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (14. Juli 2012)

Ein 180'er Slayer für 2013 ist leider unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Juli 2012)

Mal gespannt was es mit der Wippe auf sich hat, wenn die kommt kann man sich das 180er selbermachen, was ja eigentlich kontraproduktiv für RM wäre wenn Sie 2013 keins an den Start bringen, dann würden Sie die Nachfrage verpennen.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Juli 2012)

wozu braucht man 180 mm fw im slayer? das, wofür man mehr federweg (tatsächlich) braucht, verursacht höhre belastungen im bike. das wird irgendwann dazu führen, dass der rahmen den belastungen nicht gewachsen ist. da bräuchte man in meinen augen eine andere plattform, damit das sinn macht.

und überhaupt - ich würde so weit gehen zu sagen, dass man zum dh bike greifen sollte, falls einem die 165 cm federweg zu wenig sind.


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Juli 2012)

Ich find's auch unnötig, vor allem wenn mit so einer vermeintlichen "Tuning-Wippe" die Basis die selbe bleibt, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die 15mm die Fahrleistungen entscheidend verändern werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (14. Juli 2012)

vor allem bei gleichem Dämpfer, wie wenn der nicht schon genug beansprucht wird mit seinen 200/57mm...


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juli 2012)

Der Hinterbau it ja so wie er ist TOP ähnlich des RMX,nur vorne hätte ich ab und an mal mehr !


----------



## dirtjumpbike (14. Juli 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen, was der unterschied zwischen einem Slayer 30 und einem 30SE ist, bzw. einem 50 und einem 50SE?


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Juli 2012)

SE = Sonderedition


----------



## Deleted 28330 (14. Juli 2012)

also mein slayer 50SE 2012 war identisch mit dem slayer 50 2011.


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Juli 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> also mein slayer 50SE 2012 war identisch mit dem slayer 50 2011.



Ab 2012 ist doch 2x10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (25. Juli 2012)

Endlich Sommer


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Juli 2012)

Zum ersten mal seit 3 Wochen wieder ein bissl bei mir im Garten fahren... 






leider ein wenig zu spät fotografiert worden  Der Sprung ist ein lustiger, kleiner 4,5 Meter Gap über einen Bach


----------



## Sw!tch (26. Juli 2012)

Einfach nur cool sowas neben der Wäscheleine zu haben!


----------



## casir (26. Juli 2012)

...so einen Garten hätte ich auch gerne!!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. Juli 2012)

ist auch geil :-D hab noch ein wenig mehr als die dreier jumpline hier... gibt auch noch ne große startrampe und 2 große doubles... hab aber gerade kein dirtbike, deshalb fährt die nur mein Bruder und Freunde.. und ne zweite Line die auch für Fahrräder mit mehr Federweg gut ist ist auch im bau


----------



## mephir (27. Juli 2012)

gemütliches feierabendliches Trailgeballere mit erhöhtem Slayer-Anteil


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Juli 2012)

Gleiche Location, more Slayer


----------



## hugolost (27. Juli 2012)

Ne Totem im New Slayer und das passt?


----------



## Daniel12 (27. Juli 2012)

wenns ein SS ist passt das, am besten noch die Totem etwas getravelt und ab!


----------



## hugolost (27. Juli 2012)

Ist kein SS das rechte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (27. Juli 2012)

Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht. Bei uns fahren noch mehr so Custum Slayer rum.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Juli 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> wenns ein SS ist passt das, am besten noch die Totem etwas getravelt und ab!



und dann? wieso sollte man eine getravelte totem nehmen anstatt z.b. einer lyric mission control dh mit gleichem federweg?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. Juli 2012)

Gute Frage... Vor allem denke ich mir, das wenn die Lyrik Aggy auf Gnarcroft aushält, sie das was ich fahre definitiv überlebt... also würde für mich ne getravelte Totem wenig Sinn machen


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Juli 2012)

In dem Fall, liegen die Teile aus Restbeständen im Keller oder im Keller vom Kumpel, was da ist und nichts kostet kommt halt erst mal zum Einsatz.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. Juli 2012)

Das ist allerdings dann ein Argument ;-)


----------



## culoduro (30. Juli 2012)

Servus
Hat eigentlich einer von Euch einen direkten/ selber erfahrenen Vergleich zwischen dem aktuellen Slayer und bikes wie dem aktuellen (ab 2010) Specialeis Enduro, aktuellen (MK10) Leidville 301 mit 160mm, Nukeproof Mega, oder Nomad?
Bin das Slayer nur mal auf der Strasse probegefahren, da fand ich den Hinterbau mit RP23 "fluffiger" als mit Monarch Plus, den ich auch probieren konnte (wiege 90kg fahrfertig).
In Punkto Schluckfreudigkeit des Hinterbaus, satte Lage bei Speed in Verblocktem, Wendigkeit?
Danke schonmal vorab!

edit: Grund der Anfrage: hab nen aktuellen 160mm Liteville Rahmen aufgebaut, überlege obs für das Mehrgewicht des Slayer (ca 400-500 gr. bei gleichem Dämpfer) auch ein entsprechendes mehr an Schluckfreudigkeit und spielerischem Fahrverhalten gibt.


----------



## Daniel12 (31. Juli 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> und dann? wieso sollte man eine getravelte totem nehmen anstatt z.b. einer lyric mission control dh mit gleichem federweg?



wegen der Optik, Totem sieht fetter aus, ansonsten machts kein Sinn, hast Recht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. August 2012)

odysseus schrieb:


> ...edit: Grund der Anfrage: hab nen aktuellen 160mm Liteville Rahmen aufgebaut, überlege obs für das Mehrgewicht des Slayer (ca 400-500 gr. bei gleichem Dämpfer) auch ein entsprechendes mehr an Schluckfreudigkeit und spielerischem Fahrverhalten gibt.



Die Hinterbauten kann man nicht vergleichen.
Das 301 ist eher ein Hardtail mit Restfederweg.
Der Fox ist wirklich fluffiger im Slayer.
Wenn du was genaues möchtest, nimm ein Slayer mit Coildämpfer.

Letzte Woche erst wieder ein New Slayer mit DHX Coil umgebaut, eine komplett andere Welt


----------



## neikless (1. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn du was genaues möchtest, nimm ein Slayer mit Coildämpfer.
> 
> Letzte Woche erst wieder ein New Slayer mit DHX Coil umgebaut, eine komplett andere Welt


 coil

Ich hab zwar selbst kein slayer mehr aber das ind große/wahre worte 

Und bevor ich mir ein Leidwill koofe doch immer wieder lieber ein Rocky !!!
nukeproof find ich auch sehr nice vor allem sehr guter Preis.
Nomad ist auch sehr sexuell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (1. August 2012)

Nomad ist schon super aber nicht so verspielt wie ein Slayer mit Coil


----------



## culoduro (1. August 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Nomad ist schon super aber nicht so verspielt wie ein Slayer mit Coil



Du bist beide gefahren?
Nomad 2? Auch mit coil?
Danke!

@Rocky: dachte Du stehst nicht auf das neue Slayer?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. August 2012)

odysseus schrieb:


> ......
> @Rocky: dachte Du stehst nicht auf das neue Slayer?



Das stimmt schon, ändert aber nichts an dem, was ich zum Dämpfer geschrieben habe.
Der Umbau von DHX Coil hat sowohl beim New Slayer, als auch beim SXC einen enormen Gewinn gebracht.
Dem aktuellen Slayer wird das sicher auch so gut tun.

Es ist richtig, dass ich mir nach mehreren Slayern ein E1 zugelegt habe.
Ich liege aber auf der Lauer nach was mit 180mm von Rocky Mountain.
Und die 3 Slayers sind auch im Haus gebleiben....


----------



## bestmove (1. August 2012)

odysseus schrieb:


> Du bist beide gefahren?
> Nomad 2? Auch mit coil?
> Danke!



Ja, aber war es das Nomad2  sollte Baujahr 2008/09 gewesen sein. Slayer fahre ich heute noch. Noch Fragen?


----------



## culoduro (1. August 2012)

Rocky und die anderen coil Fahrer,
Was empfehlt Ihr denn an coil Dämpfer? RC4, Vivid (wohl bisschen leichter), geben die sich was im Ansprechverhalten?
Propedal oder ähnliches zum raufkurbeln (was ich damit vorhab!)?
Bei 90 kg fahrfertig, flotte Fahrweise, aber keine drops über nen Meter, was für ne Feder und Federhärte (Ti)? 
Danke!!


----------



## bestmove (1. August 2012)

Federhärte sollte bei 550 liegen je nach Vorliebe +-50. Im Moment habe ich einen CCDB im Einsatz, Propedal o.ä. brauch ich nicht. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (1. August 2012)

Ich habe noch einen FOX RC2 (200/57, 500er Feder) 2 Monate gefahren.
 (ggf. VK)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. August 2012)

RC4! Ich Wiege auch 88-90 kg und Fähre eine 550er TiFeder


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. August 2012)

Was ist los hier? Alle Slayer im Sommerschlaf? 
Habe meinem eine neue Gabel verpasst: Marzocchi 55 R, die Druckstufe aus der CR ist aber schon bestellt und sollte bald ankommen! Finde es echt Klasse von Marzocchi, das die Druckstufe nur 70 Euronen kostet und nicht wie bei Fox über 400...
Vom Fahrverhalten finde ich die 55R schon super und um Längen besser als die Float R


----------



## 29erpete (7. September 2012)

Hat jemand die Buchsenmaße fürs Slayer ab 2011 parat? Ich würde gern Huber Bushings für einen Kumpel bestellen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2012)

22x8


----------



## 29erpete (7. September 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 22x8



Danke!
Für beide Dämpferaufnahmen gleich nehme ich an?


----------



## mohrstefan (7. September 2012)

29erpete schrieb:


> Danke!
> Für beide Dämpferaufnahmen gleich nehme ich an?


Nein !! nur eine , ander muß nechher mal messen ,und auch keine 8mm sonder 10mm !
So 27,6 X 10 und 22,2 X 10, habe an meimem baller Coil nachgemessen ;-)


----------



## 29erpete (9. September 2012)

super, danke!


----------



## bestmove (9. September 2012)

Das Slayer geht richtig super!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. September 2012)

Schaut auch echt geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (13. September 2012)

da gibt's mal nix zu meckern


----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. September 2012)

Moin!
Weiß irgendwer, wie Rocky es mit der Garantie hält bei umlackierten Rahmen? Wenn man es fachgerecht bei z.B. Götz oder Maxx machen lässt...
Thx schonmal


----------



## neikless (20. September 2012)

Niko aka Mr. Freeride sagte mal sein Flatline hätte durch die Umlackierung Garanteiverlust.
Einfacher macht es die Handhabung im Garantiefall sicher nicht, wer was sucht,
dem wird damit ein Grund geliefert. Ich für mich würde es riskieren wenn ich es unbedingt will !


----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. September 2012)

Rocky Mountain and friends haben es mir eben bestätigt- Garantie ist futsch, gibt aber wohl im Schadensfall eine Art Crash Replacement zum Sonderpreis- Ich werde es mir also überlegen  Hier zumindest hab ich ja noch nichts von einem gebrochenen Slayer gelesen....


----------



## FastForward58 (28. September 2012)

Das neue Slayer rockt ohne Ende.
Bin super happy mit dem Teil. Ich fand mein 2006er Rocky schon sehr
gut, aber das 2011 legt nochmal ordentlich nach.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit nem 2011 Slayer und nem Double Barrel Air gemacht?


----------



## FastForward58 (28. September 2012)

Wie kann man die Bilder direkt einpflegen, nicht nur diese Miniaturansicht


----------



## blaubaer (28. September 2012)

<- <- Hier Links hast Du *Fotos*, da kannst du deine Bilder in dein eigenes Fotoalbum hoch laden  

bei jedem einzelnen Foto findst du ;    
*Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML* 

danach am Besten mal im Testbereich üben


----------



## blaubaer (28. September 2012)

FastForward58 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit nem 2011 Slayer und nem Double Barrel Air gemacht?


 
laut Cane Creek ist der CCDB Air nicht empfehlenswert im Slayer, da der Rahmen sehr Progressiv gelenkt ist, wird es schwierig mit dem Dämpfer den vollen FW zu nutzen  
gegen die Coil variante hingegen spricht nichts.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. September 2012)

Warum denkst du bei einem Vivid Air über einen CCDB air nach? Hier war schon jemand, der den CCDB air im Slayer hat und das Set up als gut befunden hat! Denke das sind persönliche Vorlieben... Aber generell hat er, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, ähnliches gesagt wie Blaubaer... nur mag er es anscheinend

Schönes Slayer btw!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> laut Cane Creek ist der CCDB Air nicht empfehlenswert im Slayer, da der Rahmen sehr Progressiv gelenkt ist, wird es schwierig mit dem Dämpfer den vollen FW zu nutzen
> gegen die Coil variante hingegen spricht nichts.



Das ist auch dem Dämpfer selbst geschuldet.
Er gibt den kompletten Federweg nur widerwillig frei.


----------



## FastForward58 (28. September 2012)

Gegen den Vivid Air gibt es nicht viel auszusetzen. Funktioniert super gut, lässt sich super einstellen und hält seine Performance auch auf
1000hm Abfahrten ohne das ich eine Verschlechterung feststellen würde.
Nur eines nervt mich, dieses Zugstufen oder Druckstufen klackern.
Bei langsamer/ pedalieren fahrt merke ich das, und daran kann ich 
mich ab zu ein wenig aufhängen.
Und das hatte ich auch bei Boxxer Modellen schon einige male 
bemerkt.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sowas bei einem Premium Produkt 
in den Griff bekommen.
Im Winter werde ich den mal einschicken vielleicht kann Sport Import da was ändern/verbessern!


----------



## FastForward58 (28. September 2012)

@blaubaer: Danke für den Tip





blaubaer schrieb:


> <- <- Hier Links hast Du *Fotos*, da kannst du deine Bilder in dein eigenes Fotoalbum hoch laden
> 
> bei jedem einzelnen Foto findst du ;
> *Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML*
> ...


----------



## bestmove (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe Schraube und Unterlegscheibe von meinem Slayer verloren, hat jemand etwas rumliegen? Gern auch Rocky Händler hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ein ganz gewohnliche Normschraube aus Edelstahl.
Die bekommst in jedem gut sortierten Schraubenhandel.


----------



## bestmove (2. Oktober 2012)

Die Schraube ja aber diese spezielle Unterlegscheibe nicht.
Müsste folgendes Rocky Ersatzteil sein: Pos.40) 180476 CONICAL C'SUNK WASHER, ID:6mm x OD:18mm x 3mm THK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ach so.
Dann Kimmerle fragen.


----------



## basti.rlp (2. Oktober 2012)

Mal eine kurze Frage ...

Bin aktuell stark am Slayer-Rahmen interessiert. In der damaligen Freeride-AUsgabe haben sie dem Slayer eine Lyrik mit 170mm verpasst. Spricht etwas dagegen (stabilitätsmäßig) eine 36 Talas RC2 einzubauen (180mm)?

Danke für eure Antwort 


Nachtrag:

- Dämpfer Einbaulänge/Hub?

LG


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!
Dämpfer: 200*57
Gabel: Denke mit 170mm fährt es sich einfach besser, von der Stabilität her... keine Ahnung! Travel die Fox doch einfach runter auf 170mm ;-) Den einen cm merkste eh net!


----------



## basti.rlp (3. Oktober 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Dämpfer: 200*57
> Gabel: Denke mit 170mm fährt es sich einfach besser, von der Stabilität her... keine Ahnung! Travel die Fox doch einfach runter auf 170mm ;-) Den einen cm merkste eh net!



Mir geht's auch wirklich nicht um den einen Zentimeter, eher darum so wenig wie möglich basteln zu müssen 

Vielen Dank für die INfos!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Oktober 2012)

Schreib am besten mal den Jungs von Toxoholic ne Email wie einfach es ist, den Federweg um 10mm zu reduzieren. Bei der Float ist das ganze soweit ich weiß easy, man muss wohl nur einen Spacer einbauen.... Ansonsten sind, wenn du keinen kompetenten Rocky Händler zur Hand hast, die Jungs von Rocky Mountain and Friends in München (sind auch unter dem Namen bei Facebook vertreten) kompetent und echt hilfsbereit, denke die können dir wirklich helfen wie es mit ner 180er Fox ausschaut! Denke es macht da auch noch einen Unterschied, ob du nen ZS Steuersatz verbaust usw... Habe halt selber noch nicht die Möglichkeiten gehabt es auszuprobieren bzw. überhaupt die Fox Gabel gehabt, und weiß daher nicht die Einbauhöhe usw... 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## basti.rlp (3. Oktober 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Schreib am besten mal den Jungs von Toxoholic ne Email wie einfach es ist, den Federweg um 10mm zu reduzieren. Bei der Float ist das ganze soweit ich weiß easy, man muss wohl nur einen Spacer einbauen.... Ansonsten sind, wenn du keinen kompetenten Rocky Händler zur Hand hast, die Jungs von Rocky Mountain and Friends in München (sind auch unter dem Namen bei Facebook vertreten) kompetent und echt hilfsbereit, denke die können dir wirklich helfen wie es mit ner 180er Fox ausschaut! Denke es macht da auch noch einen Unterschied, ob du nen ZS Steuersatz verbaust usw... Habe halt selber noch nicht die Möglichkeiten gehabt es auszuprobieren bzw. überhaupt die Fox Gabel gehabt, und weiß daher nicht die Einbauhöhe usw...
> Gruß Johannes



Ich danke dir für die prompte Antwort. Werd mich mal über FB informieren. Bleibt nur noch dieses klitze kleine Problem einen Rahmen zu bekommen, der nicht gerade 2500 kostet.^^

Schau mer mal ...


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Oktober 2012)

Die Toxo werden dier wohl nix sagen/schreiben , machen aus allem ein rießen geheimnis !!
Schreib lieber gleich den richtigen an,ich lasse alles beim Jerome machen .
http://jl-racing-suspension.com/


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Oktober 2012)

Eine Talas zu kürzen bedarf einer kürzeren Einheit auf der Luftseite. (eigentlich nur das Alurohr in dem der Kolben läuft)
Da die Gabel auch mit 170mm verkauft wurde, dürfte das kein Problem sein.
Frag mal telefonisch bei Toxoholics nach.

Ich würde wahrscheinlich bei 180mm bleiben, zumindest testen.
Von den 10mm geht doch eh 1/3 in den sag, da bleiben noch rd 6-7mm übrig.


----------



## basti.rlp (3. Oktober 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Eine Talas zu kürzen bedarf einer kürzeren Einheit auf der Luftseite. (eigentlich nur das Alurohr in dem der Kolben läuft)
> Da die Gabel auch mit 170mm verkauft wurde, dürfte das kein Problem sein.
> Frag mal telefonisch bei Toxoholics nach.
> 
> ...




Deshalb ja ... mit SAG ist das eigentlich hinfällig.


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Oktober 2012)

hat jemand erfahrung b.z.w. fährt jemand den Rock Shox vivid R2c Air und mit welchen Tune ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (5. Oktober 2012)

ich denke du hast den heiligen gral / evolver ?


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Oktober 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ich denke du hast den heiligen gral / evolver ?


 
Ne will mal was anderes testen! (aber Fox finde ich nicht so dolle )


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Oktober 2012)

Servus. Was gibts denn so für Laufradsätze die beim Slayer passen? Nirgends finde ich Laufradsätze mit vorne 20mm UND hinten 12mm 142er Breite. Wollte da mal gucken was es da so gibt.

Oder Gibt es Adapter von 135mm auf 12mm 142mm E-Thru? Ist E-Thru wieder was anderes als QR? Wie macht ihr das? 12mm sind 12mm und Arsch geleckt? Steckachse ist Steckachse? Am praktischsten wäre ich könnte von einer 135mm Steckachsennabe (z.B. 240s) auf meinen 142/12 breiten Hinterbau umadaptieren. Dann hätte man bisserl Auswahl.

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...-mm-x-12-mm-Art-Nr-HWYXXX0002877C--15795.html

Das ist das Teil das mich glücklich macht? Die 240s HR-Naben gibts ja scheinbar nur als 135er Schnellspanner. Also kann mit dem Adapter die 135er Schnellspann-240s-Naben auf 142x12 umrüsten? Haben 12mm-Achsennaben einfach 12mm Innendurchmesser und es ist egal welches Achsensystem (X12, E-Thru) der Hinterbau hat? So das ich nurnoch für das jeweilige System die passende Achse brauche? Oder müssen die Naben da auch noch mit harmonieren?

Gruß
Julian


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2012)

Die DT 240 hinten kannst du auf alle Standards umrüsten.
Je nach dem brauchst du außer den Kappen auch eine dickere Achse.

Vorne nimmst du am besten die 240S "Oversize"(!).
Die kannst du mit Kappen auf alle Standards umrüsten, brauchst nur die Kappen.
Achse bleibt hier immer gleich.

Z. B. beim EX 1750 ist das so verbaut


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Oktober 2012)

Jawoll dank dir. Hab gestern DEN letzten 19" 2012er Slayer 70 geordert. Der kommt nächste Woche aus dem schönen Kanada. Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich auch slayerfiziert wurde . Ist halt ´ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau

Edit: BTW: Hab gerade bei meinem Händler des vertrauens ´nen E2000 Laufradsatz geordert


----------



## Deleted 28330 (6. Oktober 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Warum denkst du bei einem Vivid Air Ã¼ber einen CCDB air nach? Hier war schon jemand, der den CCDB air im Slayer hat und das Set up als gut befunden hat!



falls ich diese person bin, muss ich leider sagen, dass ein stahlfederdÃ¤mpfer zum slayer besser passt. die dÃ¤mpfung ist absolut geil, das problem ist aber, dass das slayer fÃ¼r den dÃ¤mpfer zu progressiv ist. bei war dann so, dass ich mir aussuchen konnte zwischen voller federwegsausnutzung bei 30-40% sag (gummikuh) und 20-25% bei einer maximalen federwegsausnutzung von 80-90%. jetzt fahre ich einen stahlfederdÃ¤mpfer (x-fusion vector hlr) und das bike ist schÃ¶n straff und nutzt sehr gut den federweg.

mein fazit lautet also folgendermaÃen. beim slayer lohnt es sich nicht, gewicht durch den einsatz eines luftfederdÃ¤mpfers zu sparen. das bike ist dann etwas leichter, fÃ¤hrt sich auf dem trail aber deutlich schwerer, weil die federung durchsackt und den input des fahrers mehr schluckt. ein bunnyhop z.b. erfordert deutlich mehr kraftaufwand. isngesamt geht viel vom "fluffigen" fahrgefÃ¼hl eines enduros verloren.



Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Servus. Was gibts denn so fÃ¼r LaufradsÃ¤tze die beim Slayer passen? Nirgends finde ich LaufradsÃ¤tze mit vorne 20mm UND hinten 12mm 142er Breite. Wollte da mal gucken was es da so gibt.



ich habe den hope hoops lrs. das hinterrad kommt als 135x12 mm. die kappen fÃ¼r 142 mm liegen bei. dafÃ¼r kostet das hr 30 â¬ (!!!) mehr als ein 135 mm hinterrad. sonst ist der preis ok und die einpeichqualitÃ¤t ebenfalls.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. Oktober 2012)

Mavic Crossline z.B. kannste auch auf 142mm umrüsten, sind halt recht günstig momentan bei den unterschiedlichen online shops... Die Shimano Naben (XT, Zee, Saint, SLX) bekommste auch in 142mm, glaube ehemals 100% Bike bietet nen LRS an mit verschiedenen Mavic DH/ FR Felgen und XT Naben für ab 199- 300+


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Oktober 2012)

Wegem Antrieb hab ich auch Gewissensbisse. Viele fahren vorne zweifach. Aber da hätte ich die Angst das es unnerum fehlt das Enduro den Berg hoch zu treten und dann obenrum auch wieder fehlt um´s krachen zu lassen. Wie fahrt ihr? Kasette, Ritzel? Hinten am besten zehnfach. Ich schwanke da zwischen ´nem XT und ´nem Saintschaltwerk.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (6. Oktober 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Wegem Antrieb hab ich auch Gewissensbisse. Viele fahren vorne zweifach. Aber da hätte ich die Angst das es unnerum fehlt das Enduro den Berg hoch zu treten und dann obenrum auch wieder fehlt um´s krachen zu lassen. Wie fahrt ihr? Kasette, Ritzel? Hinten am besten zehnfach. Ich schwanke da zwischen ´nem XT und ´nem Saintschaltwerk.



das ist überhaupt kein problem. erstens ist bei 2x das kleinste kb so groß wie das kleinste blatt bei 3x. bei meiner slx sinds glaube ich 22 zähne. mit einer 34-er kassette (9-fach) kann man noch bei schrittgeschwindigkeit eine normale trittfrequenz halten. mehr macht einfach keinen sinn. das große blatt hat bei mir 36 zähne. da musst du schon forstwege ruterrasen, damit die übersetzung knapp wird. am dh-bike fahre ich 38 zähne, das ist mehr als ausreichend.

du musst aber drauf achten, dass du einen 2x-umwerfer besorgst. an meinem slayer 50 war komischerweise ein 3x-umwerfer verbaut. dadurch ist der käfig zu hoch, so dass die kette öfter mal abspringt. letztens habe ich mir dadurch sogar die kette zerlegt. mit dem 2x slx-umwerfer keine probleme mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (6. Oktober 2012)

vermutlich das letzt Bild von meinem Slayer... 

und um an der Diskussion anzuknüpfen, meine Übersetzung; vorne 22 - 36z, hinten 11-34z mit 9-fach. 
reichte vollkommen, um das mehr an Bodenfreiheit war ich recht froh mit dem 36er Blatt, der Bash erledigte und schützte mich vor den Rest.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Oktober 2012)

meine Übersetzung ist vorne 22-36 und hinten 11-36 auch 9fach, dem schreckt mich keine Steigung ! und bergab geht das baller gut !
Laufräder NUR DT Swiss 440 die habe ich nun schon im vier Jahre im dritten Rocky


----------



## bestmove (7. Oktober 2012)

Interessant 





> hinten 11-36 auch 9fach


 welche issn das?


----------



## neikless (7. Oktober 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> ...vorne 22-36 und hinten 11-36 auch 9fach, dem schreckt mich keine Steigung !



 deshalb will er sich auch nun ein ebike zulegen 

schon klar ...  die 36T 9 fach-Kassette gibts von shimao schon ewig nur eben im unterm preisniveau. deore oder niedriger.


----------



## blaubaer (7. Oktober 2012)

es gibt eine von 12-36 ... würde schon gehen, bin eine ähnliche, etwas selbst um modifizierte, auch schon gefahren, als ich noch mit 1x9 unterwegs war


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> es gibt eine von 12-36 ... würde schon gehen, bin eine ähnliche, etwas selbst um modifizierte, auch schon gefahren, als ich noch mit 1x9 unterwegs war


 nur das 12er ist schon komisch zu fahren .
habe dann ein 11er montiert und der eine Zahn bringt's !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. Oktober 2012)

Hab bei meinem vorn ein 34er und werde hinten jetzt ein 11- 32 er verbauen- komme damit hier im Mittelgebirge um Siegen alles hoch, hab durch die Kefü keine Probleme mit abspringenden Ketten und zum auf Trails Gas zu geben reicht das 34er Kettenblatt auch... Klar, auf Forstautobahnen ginge mehr, aber die fahre ich nur um zu Trails zu kommen...

Wenns zu steil wird wenn ich mal in den richtigen Bergen bin, schiebe ich einfach  Vlt baue ich es mal um, wenn ich mir noch ein Big Bike leisten kann...


----------



## basti.rlp (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi,


ich hätte noch zwei Fragen ... Die ISCG Aufnahme ist eine 05er? Und die Innenlagerbreite liegt bei 68 mm?

LG und Danke!


----------



## neikless (7. Oktober 2012)

beides leider falsch !

iSCG old war 2011 so es sei denn die hättend as geändert 2012 glaub ich aber nicht !
BB ist 73 mm breit wie immer bei Rocky.

Übersetzung muss jeder die eigene finden ich bin zur zeit mit 10fach 34T + 11-32 unterwegs


----------



## basti.rlp (7. Oktober 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> beides falsch !
> 
> iSCG old / 73mm




Super, danke für die Info!


----------



## culoduro (7. Oktober 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> vermutlich das letzt Bild von meinem Slayer...
> 
> und um an der Diskussion anzuknüpfen, meine Übersetzung; vorne 22 - 36z, hinten 11-34z mit 9-fach.
> reichte vollkommen, um das mehr an Bodenfreiheit war ich recht froh mit dem 36er Blatt, der Bash erledigte und schützte mich vor den Rest.



Warum eigentlich das letzte Bild? Verkaufste den guten Schlächter? Was Neues in Sicht oder nicht mehr zufrieden oder?


----------



## blaubaer (7. Oktober 2012)

Dez. - Jan. gibt es einen neuen Rahmen, etwas leichteres  
den Slayer behalt ich noch, mal sehen vielleicht dient so als Winter-Trainings Bike mit 1x9. 
Zufrieden, geht so, mit den Jahren merkt man so einiges, gutes wie auch negatives


----------



## basti.rlp (8. Oktober 2012)

So,

ich hab jetzt einen Slayer Rahmen in 18" 2011er Modell.  Natürlich muss da jetzt ein Cool-Dämpfer mit Titanfeder rein. MUSS! Was meint ihr zum Vivid R2C und wie ist das mit den Dämpferbuchsen?

LG


----------



## neikless (8. Oktober 2012)

weiss nicht ob coil cool ist ... coil ist aber eine gute wahl ! hatte einen Fox rc2 drin war hoch zufrieden


----------



## basti.rlp (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Frage war mehr jene: Haben Rock Shox und Fox andere Buchsenmaße? Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, sind jetzt fast alle bei 12,7 mm angelangt ?


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Oktober 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> weiss nicht ob coil cool ist ... coil ist aber eine gute wahl ! hatte einen Fox rc2 drin war hoch zufrieden


habe nen Manitou in Evolver, drinn und binn sowas von zufieden !
Vivik von Rock Shok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (8. Oktober 2012)

hallo leute, bin für nächstes jahr auf der suche nach nem neuen enduro bike und hab jetzt irgendwie das slayer für mich entdeckt...

weil preislich nur das 30er in frage kommt wollt ich mal fragen ob hier jemand paar infos für mich hat:

-gewicht?
-wieso ist der preis so teuer mit den anbauteilen? (2999)
-sind die standart anbauteile zu gebrauchen? (z.b. Domain R Coil, bis jetzt nur luftgabeln gefahren)

es geht um das 2013er


----------



## blaubaer (9. Oktober 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrung b.z.w. fährt jemand den Rock Shox vivid R2c Air und mit welchen Tune ???


 


mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ne will mal was anderes testen! (aber Fox finde ich nicht so dolle )


 


mohrstefan schrieb:


> habe nen Manitou in Evolver, drinn und binn sowas von zufieden !
> Vivik von Rock Shok


 
Dich wird man wohl nie verstehen !!??  



Ghost.1 schrieb:


> -gewicht?
> -wieso ist der preis so teuer mit den anbauteilen? (2999)
> -sind die standart anbauteile zu gebrauchen? (z.b. Domain R Coil, bis jetzt nur luftgabeln gefahren)
> 
> es geht um das 2013er


 
Was wäre denn ein angemessener Preis ? 
Vielleicht so 2000.- bei vermutlichem gewünschtem traumgewicht von 13kg  ... 

die realität sieht aber anders aus


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Oktober 2012)

Also ich wollte den Air mal Testen aber auf grund des Ã¼berhÃ¶hten Preis 400-600â¬ fÃ¼r einen Vivid Air hat sich das wohl erledigt !!
Und Coil ist fÃ¼r meinen tÃ¤glichen gebrauch nicht abzustimmen(zu viel oder zu wenig sag) so nachdem ich so manchen Luftikus ausprobiert habe ist und bleibt der Evolver erste wahl !


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. Oktober 2012)

Weil das ganze ein Rocky ist und kein YT. Was nicht heiÃen soll, das ich die YT Bikes fÃ¼r schlecht halte.
Domain ohne Druckstufe ist fÃ¼r die FÃ¼Ãe, kannste aber fÃ¼r wenig Geld nachkaufen und einfach reinschrauben: glaube die RC Druckstufe kostet irgendwas um die 80â¬...
Ansonsten halt eine stabile Gabel, die einiges wegstecken kann und einfach zu servicen ist. Ansprechverhalten ist ganz gut, vorm ersten Fahren sinnvollerweise aufmachen und als mit GetriebeÃ¶l befÃ¼llen, da Rockshoxgabeln recht hÃ¤ufig trocken ausgeliefert werden.

Ansonsten sind die Teile m.E. auch zu gebrauchen, halt nicht das leichteste, aber stabil.

= Wenn du es dir kaufst, bestell dir ne Druckstufeneinheit fÃ¼r die Domain und werde glÃ¼cklich mit dem Bike.... Oder tausch sie aus irgendwann gegen z.B. ne Lyrik aus...


----------



## isartrails (9. Oktober 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> -wieso ist der preis so teuer mit den anbauteilen? (2999)


Das kann nur einer fragen, der sonst ein Ghost oder Cube fährt. 
Ein Porsche oder ein iPhone sind auch völlig überteuert, dennoch gibt's genug Bekloppte, die die Kohle dafür ausgeben... (mich eingeschlossen) 
Insofern ist deine Frage überflüssig bzw. rational nicht zu beantworten.

Der Hersteller melkt die Kuh, solange das Image des Markenprodukts das erlaubt.


----------



## Ghost.1 (9. Oktober 2012)

vielen dank leute, habt mir echt geholfen das ich das teil nicht kaufe


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Oktober 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> vielen dank leute, habt mir echt geholfen das ich das teil nicht kaufe


ein Depp weniger  und warum dem


----------



## neikless (9. Oktober 2012)

ein Depp bleibt sich ja treu ...


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Oktober 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ein Depp bleibt sich ja treu ...


 Freundchen , du hast schon lange kein Rocky mehr , also WO DU WOLLE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (9. Oktober 2012)

in Erfahrung dir noch immer weit voraus ...


----------



## Giuliano.B (9. Oktober 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> vielen dank leute, habt mir echt geholfen das ich das teil nicht kaufe



Mit welchen Rädern vergleichst du denn die Preise? Die Räder anderer namenhaften Hersteller kosten auch nicht so viel weniger. Außer man kauft halt etwas von ´ner günstigeren Marke. Rocky ist wie BMW, Ghost ist wie Opel und Cube ist wie Dacia . Für den Namen bezahlt man bissl mit. Aber die Qualität bzw. Kulanz wenn mal wirklich was sein sollte ist eben auch besser


----------



## blaubaer (10. Oktober 2012)

is dass amüsant am morgen früh, hier...    


ja klar man will doch sparen wo es geht, aber teilweise geht das halt dann nicht, wenn man was qualitativ gutes will. 

geht mir im moment nicht anders, beim neuen Rahmen lässt es sich nicht sparen, mit 4200.-SFr.... ist günstig was anderes...


----------



## bestmove (10. Oktober 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> wie gekommt man das nagelneue 2013 enduro was regulär 2999 kostet für 2400? ich frag nur weil ich es auch haben will



Aus dem Specialized Forum ... Der Typ ist eh ein bissi verwirrt


----------



## Ghost.1 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ja hab mich jetzt für das secialized enduro entschieden. Hab gestern mal das Rocky, nukeproof Mega und das enduro Gefahren, finde man bekommt da mehr für sein Geld, sowohl vom Rahmen als auch von den teilen


----------



## alexschmalex (10. Oktober 2012)

Bei Rocky Mountain and Friends gibt's ein 2013er 50er Slayer in 18" zum Sonderpreis, vielleicht wäre das ja was für Dich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (10. Oktober 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> ... Rocky ist wie BMW, Ghost ist wie Opel und *Cube ist wie Dacia*


Der letztgenannte Vergleich ließ mich schmunzeln. Aber aufgepasst, das Image von Cube ändert sich gerade rasant...
Und zum Thema Qualität: da ist bei RM ganz deutlich ein Rückschritt erkennbar und nur angefixte Junkies wollen den nicht sehen.


Ghost.1 schrieb:


> ... finde man bekommt da mehr für sein Geld...


Der Satz verrät doch alles. 
Wenn das allein die Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst, magst du recht haben. 
Aber im Hochpreissegment ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis eigentlich nie kaufentscheidend, hier spielen andere Faktoren eine Rolle.

Gegen ein Specialized Enduro ist ja im Grunde nichts einzuwenden, aber wenn ich die Modellpolitik der Amerikaner über die letzten zwei Jahrzehnte nicht ganz falsch verstanden habe, dann zahlt man da tendenziell auch zuviel für eine nur mittelprächtieg Ausstattung, oder?
Oder hat man dir noch schnell ein 2012er-Modell schmackhaft gemacht, jetzt wo bekannt ist, dass mit den 2013er-Modellen diese zu den unverkäuflichen Ladenhütern zählen werden?


----------



## entlebucher (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Ich plane die Anschaffung eines Slayer. Da ich begeistert Hammerschmidt fahre, wäre natürlich der Umbau auf die Getriebekurbel ein Thema.

Die Suchfunktion hat leider keinen Erfolg gebracht, daher meine Frage an euch: 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt mit einer Hammerschmidt am Slayer?
Passt die Kurbel zum Hinterbau? (ISCG-Aufnahme wäre ja vorhanden)

merci!


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. Oktober 2012)

Man kauft eben auch Emotionen . Aber mit Dacia passt ganz gut finde ich. Dacia ist ja auch nicht schlecht und eben günstig


----------



## FastForward58 (10. Oktober 2012)

Oh dieses gequatsche über ein Rocky oder ein Liteville oder, oder, oder währen alle überteuert geht mir so gegen den Strich.
Wenn einer Einheitsbrei fahren will weil da die besseren Parts dran 
sind soll er.
Sich insgeheim zwar ein Rocky wünschen (weil es sich einfach Hammergeil fährt), aber nicht die Eier in der Hose haben sich von seinem Geld zu trennen. 
Die meisten Leute die z.B. ein Rocky fahren (wie ich)geben nach dem Kauf noch viel mehr Geld aus um sich einen individuellen Traum zu erfüllen.


----------



## neikless (10. Oktober 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> . Dacia ist ja auch nicht schlecht und eben günstig


 

das dachte ich auch immer bis ich dieses jahr auf la palma einen mietwagen (nagelneu)
 von dacia hatte das ding war grausam also abgesehen von design und innenraum usw 
das wäre alles ok aber das ding fährt sich schrecklich schwammig ungenau
 und ist schrecklich laut auch vom motor her ...
da war meine erste Ente  GOLD dagegen !

Um beim Thema zu bleiben ein Evoc bike bag passt bei umgelegter Sitzbank easy rein und der Rest vom Gepäck auch. + 2 Personen


----------



## benithedog (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Freunde des guten Radgeschmacks,

überlege mir ein Slayer 30 zu kaufen und dann zu pimpen. 
1.Kann mir jemand was über die verbauten Laufräder erzählen, mich interessiert Gewicht Haltbarkeit oder sind die verbauten Wheeltech eher fürn Eimer? 
2.Ich denke mal 18Zoll passt bei 185cm und 89cm Schrittlänge oder?

Die meisten Sachen wie Bremsen, Dämpfer, Gabel bau ich eh im Neuzustand  aus und tausch sie gegen hochwertige Sachen. Wobei der Fox RP2 denke ich gar nicht schlecht ist aber ich plane eher in Richtung Leichtfreerider zu bauen. Also andere Reifen (evtl. Laufräder), 170mm Gabel evtl. MZ 55 Titan oder LYRIK RC2 DH. Brauch ich auch ne andere Kurbel? 

Freu mich schon auf eure Beratung.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Benni


----------



## internetti (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade soeben nach einem Rahmenriss einen Austauschrahmen slayer sxc 90 erhalten. Hatte den alten zum Händler geschickt, es wurden Steuersatz, Tretlager und Dämpfer umgebaut.
Heute nun, bei der ersten Inspektion des neuen Stückes sehe ich, dass die Bremsaufnahme und auch die Dämpferaufnahme einen kräftigen Grat aufweisen. Vermutlich wurde am Steuerrohr und Tretlager auch nichts gemacht. Genau kann ich das nicht erkennen, aber es scheint so. Ein Begleitschreiben zu den durchgeführten Montagearbeiten lag nicht bei. Der Montagebolzen der RaceFacekurbel (es ist die alte) ist dtl. deformiert. Wie würdet Ihr Euch verhalten. Ich bin relativ verunsichert!

Ach benithedog: betreffs 18 Zoll für 185. Das halte ich für etwas klein. Gabel ist eine  Talas 36 ganz anständig. Hatte vor dem Rahmenriss gerade einen neuen LRS von Fun works gekauft. Ein leichter Enduro. Das war im Wallisurlaub incl. Zermattfreeride recht stimmig.


----------



## blaubaer (10. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> 2.Ich denke mal 18Zoll passt bei 185cm und 89cm Schrittlänge oder?



da würde ich jetzt eher zu einem 19" raten 
kommt halt noch auf den Einsatz zweck an, vom Bike ? Park, Tour ??   



internetti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe gerade soeben nach einem Rahmenriss einen Austauschrahmen slayer sxc 90 erhalten. Hatte den alten zum Händler geschickt, es wurden Steuersatz, Tretlager und Dämpfer umgebaut.



infos zum SXC Slayer findest Du hier eher


----------



## internetti (10. Oktober 2012)

Gut, aber mein Problem ist ja nicht Jahrgangsabhängig!!!!! Ich werde es aber artig kopieren. Bin trotzdem für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Giuliano.B (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin 182cm groß und 18" ist mir zu klein. Ich hab´s aber eh im Moment mim Rücken. Hab mir deshalb erst ein 19er Element gekauft und heute kam ein 19" Slayerrahmen dazu. Der allerletzte 70er Einzelrahmen in 19" den Rocky noch in Kanada auf Lager hatte 

Wegen den Bremsen bin ich am überlegen. Ich will ´ne ordentliche Bremse. Dafür könnens auch 200gr. mehr sein. Ich bekomm Plack wenn die Bremse nichts kann. Eine RX wäre z.B. ein NoGo für mich am Slayer. Ich schwanke zwischen ´ner Formula The One, Avid Code oder doch ´ner Saint. Da weiß ich auch was ich hab, da ich die schon am Flatline fahre. Hab Brett Tippie in Facebook mal gefragt und der rät mir auch zur Saint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (10. Oktober 2012)

Hope M4 ! hatte die Oro-Oh,Shimano hat auch so seine feinheiten, nur die M4 von Hope einbauen---- Vergessen----habe sogar die M6 am VR an meinen Rocky's


----------



## basti.rlp (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi,


habe jetzt meinen Rocky Rahmen erhalten. Hab mir den Fox RP23 High Volume mal angesehen ... Sieht eigentlich ganz vernünftig aus ... was taugt er denn wirklich? Weil ihn ja fast niemand fährt, zumindest im Rocky Slayer?!


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi,nun ja fahre ihn halt & verkaufe den selben wieder !?
läst sich gut Verkaufen , das Teil .


----------



## benithedog (10. Oktober 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> da würde ich jetzt eher zu einem 19" raten
> kommt halt noch auf den Einsatz zweck an, vom Bike ? Park, Tour ??



Eher Park und Bergab, bergauf weniger. Also meint ihr das 18Zoll geht gar nicht? Hab halt eher lange beine als nen langen Oberkörper und mags auch eher kompakt. Versteh ich das jetzt richtig das keine 19 Zoll mehr lieferbar sind?


----------



## benithedog (10. Oktober 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> .......heute kam ein 19" Slayerrahmen dazu. Der allerletzte 70er Einzelrahmen in 19" den Rocky noch in Kanada auf Lager hatte



Wieviel hast du für die Einfuhr (Steuern etc.) gezahlt?


----------



## entlebucher (11. Oktober 2012)

push... niemand Erfahrungen zur Hammerschmidt am Slayer? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!



entlebucher schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich plane die Anschaffung eines Slayer. Da ich begeistert Hammerschmidt fahre, wäre natürlich der Umbau auf die Getriebekurbel ein Thema.
> 
> Die Suchfunktion hat leider keinen Erfolg gebracht, daher meine Frage an euch:
> ...


----------



## blaubaer (11. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:
			
		

> überlege mir ein Slayer 30 zu kaufen und dann zu pimpen.
> 1.Kann mir jemand was über die verbauten Laufräder erzählen, mich interessiert Gewicht Haltbarkeit oder sind die verbauten Wheeltech eher fürn Eimer?


 


benithedog schrieb:


> Eher Park und Bergab, bergauf weniger. Also meint ihr das 18Zoll geht gar nicht? Hab halt eher lange beine als nen langen Oberkörper und mags auch eher kompakt. Versteh ich das jetzt richtig das keine 19 Zoll mehr lieferbar sind?


 
Laufräder; mit deinem geplantem Einsatzzweck, würd ich noch auf etwas anderes besseres setzten.
meine originalen, im 50er Slayer, auch Wheeltech, hielten für FR-Touren 1 jahr ganz gut, bevor ich wechselte, dann aber eher wegen dem Gewicht. 
Rahmengrösse; Probesitzen !? 
Zur Geometrie, der Rahmen ist durch die StraitUp Geo schon sehr kompakt und für den Oberkörper sehr kurz. 
Ich hab, von der Sattelnase bis mitte Lenker, ein mass von 51cm !! bei einem 19" Rahmen, Vorbau 60mm, Körpergrösse 188cm und SL 91cm. 
Lieferbar; fragt sich ob 2012er oder 2013er modell ? aber da kann Dir wohl nur BikeAction helfen 



basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe jetzt meinen Rocky Rahmen erhalten. Hab mir den Fox RP23 High Volume mal angesehen ... Sieht eigentlich ganz vernünftig aus ... was taugt er denn wirklich? Weil ihn ja fast niemand fährt, zumindest im Rocky Slayer?!


 
Ich fahr den Fox RP23  
hab scho etliche Dämpfer durch, RS Monarch RC3, Mz Roco TST-R Air + Coil. Am besten von denen war noch der Mz Coil, plus eben Fox RP23. 
RS Monarch war mir untenrum zu straff und zu wenig feinfühlig. Mz Roco Air, zu Progressiv, die letzten 3cm FW waren nicht nutzbar. Der RP23 ist leicht und abgestimmt auf den Rahmen  



entlebucher schrieb:


> push... niemand Erfahrungen zur Hammerschmidt am Slayer? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


 
eigentlich wär der Rahmen ja perfekt dafür, Schaltkabelführung am Unterrohr und ISCG old vorhanden.
Ich bevorzuge da aber dennoch normale schaltung, seit ich die Hammerschmidt an meinem damaligen Intense Uzzi gefahren bin, die HS ist einfach zu schwer für ihre übersetzungsfunktion...
vllcht mal bei mtbr.com vorbei schauen  da gibt es ja noch etlich mögliche und unmöglichsten Aufbauten an Slayer`s...


----------



## Giuliano.B (11. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du für die Einfuhr (Steuern etc.) gezahlt?



Nichts. Hat ja mein Händler des Vertrauens bestellt.

Keine Angst wegen Ausverkauf. Das war der letzte Einzelrahmen in 19" der 2012er Reihe. Versandhändler haben bestimmt auch noch was in ihrem eigenen Lager. 2013er Einzelrahmen gibts bestimmt. Kompletträder sowieso. Ich wollte eben unbedingt das 2012er 70er weil mir die Farbe so gefällt


----------



## neikless (11. Oktober 2012)

frag mal bei hibike die machen glaub ich rocky ausverkauf da sie nächstes jahr keine mehr haben ... 
sonst ist Frank Kimmerle in Gartringen die beste Rocky Adresse !!!

würde auch eher zu 19" raten aber das solltest du entscheiden
LRS halten erst mal sind ja nicht gerade leicht
restliche Parts werden auch erst mal ihren Dienst tun 
dann kannst du immer noch nach und nach nach eingenen Wünschen tunen und tauschen ...
Hammerschmidt passt wenns denn echt sein muss ...
Dämpfer würde für mich nur ein coil in frage kommen, da tut es auch ein einfacher fox rc2, 
Luft wenns halt vom gewicht her sein muss aber mit hammersch. usw dann eh egal
wenn du eher bergab spaß haben willst geht kein weg an coil performance vorbei !

eine option wäre noch nur Rahmen kaufen / neu oder gebraucht wenn du eh viel ändern möchtest
vielleicht verkauft der Mohrstefan seine Haufen der fährt eh nur noch ur-old-slayer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Eher Park und Bergab, bergauf weniger. Also meint ihr das 18Zoll geht gar nicht? Hab halt eher lange beine als nen langen Oberkörper und mags auch eher kompakt. Versteh ich das jetzt richtig das keine 19 Zoll mehr lieferbar sind?



19", auf jeden Fall.


----------



## basti.rlp (11. Oktober 2012)

entlebucher schrieb:


> push... niemand Erfahrungen zur Hammerschmidt am Slayer? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!



Ich hab hier eine liegen, und mein Rocky Rahmen ist gestern gekommen. Will aber vorne eine XT 1 fach fahren. Was mir direkt aufgefallen ist ... wenn man den Bash-Guard vom Rahmen abnimmt, der auf die ISCG-Aufnahme geschraubt ist ... dann sieht man, dass diese nicht plan mit dem Innenlagergewinde verläuft. Könnte also durchaus sein, dass man da fräsen muss.


LG

PS: Das soll doch ein Bash-Guard sein, oder irre ich mich? (dieses grünliche Metallteil ... ^^)


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. Oktober 2012)

Fahr das Bike test! Ich fahre mit 184cm und eher kürzeren Beinen ein 16,5er und bin super zufrieden, wobei ich aber auch eher bergab fahre und kurze, kompakte Bikes mag... muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und daher würde ich es Probefahrten... hier sind so viele verschiedene Meinungen und Geschmäcker vertreten, das zwar alle Tipps gut gemeint und ehrlich sind, aber du natürlich nie wissen kannst, was dir am ehesten taugt.


----------



## neikless (11. Oktober 2012)

du bist ja auch seltsam  
du hast natürlich recht aber das ist schon sehr extrem musst du zugeben ... 
16.5 ist in 99.9% der Fälle bei über 1,80 m viel zu klein !


----------



## basti.rlp (11. Oktober 2012)

Hab bei 1,79 m Größe 18" und bin bisher zufrieden ...


----------



## basti.rlp (11. Oktober 2012)

Hey, 

ihr kennt den Rahmen besser als ich. Wiege ca. 68 kg, mit Ausrüstung sicherlich 70-75 kg. Welche Federhärte sollte ich denn in etwa wählen (klar, das ist auch abhängig vom Dämpfer, brauch aber einen Anhaltspunkt). Bin damals im Trek Scratch 9, DHX RC4 eine 450er 2.75 gefahren. Der hatte allerdings mehr Hub.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2012)

450


----------



## neikless (11. Oktober 2012)

350- 450 ich hatte 500-550 bei knapp ü. 80 kg
hatte auch 18" bei auch 179 aber bei 185 und mehr hätte ich wohl 19" genommen
durch sie Straight Up Geo ist der Rahme eh recht kompakt (kurzes Oberrohr)


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. Oktober 2012)

Klar ist das extrem, gebe ich ja auch zu  wollte halt ein Slayer haben, mit dem ich vlt wenns ne lange Tour ist 25km fahre, davon vlt den kürzesten Weg zum Trail und dann enge, kurvige Trails runter... und um in meinem Garten zu springen... dafür isses 16,5er perfekt  Als Tourenfreerider hätte ich auch ein 18 genommen!


----------



## benithedog (11. Oktober 2012)

Danke fÃ¼r die Tips wollte eh gerne einen Coil DÃ¤mpfer einbauen, aber es sollte auch noch tourentauglich sein. Und, ja die OberrohrlÃ¤nge beim 19er wird mir wohl besser passen und ich will auch nicht mit langen Vorbau rumfahren. Schade nur denn in der Bucht verkauft einer ein 18" Slayer 30 fÃ¼r rund 1500â¬. WÃ¤re halt ein super Angebot und auf jeden Fall billiger als nen Rahmen komplett aufzubauen da ich keine Teile habe Ã¼bersteigt das mein Budget und ein Komplettrad kann man ja nach und nach tunen.


----------



## isartrails (12. Oktober 2012)

Hätte die Möglichkeit, einen Fox Float RP23 für mein Slayer 30 zu ersteigern.
Ich weiß, hier sind lauter Stahfederfahrer zugange, aber vielleicht weiß es ja doch einer: Muss ich auf "Compression Tune" und "Rebound Tune" achten? Welche Werte genau benötige ich?
Mein Slayer ist Größe small, 16,5", ich wiege mit gefülltem Rucksack um die 75 kg und der Fahrstil ist eher moderat vorsichtig, bergab langsam orientiert.


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. Oktober 2012)

Mal ´ne Partlist wie ich´s aufbau

Vorbau		Race Face Atlas rot
Lenker		Race Face Atlas schwarz
Bremse		Shimano Zee
Scheiben	XT 200/180 schwimmend
Schaltwerk	Shimano Zee RD-M640-SSW
Trigger re.	Shimano Zee
Umwerfer	Shimano SLX 2-Fach
Trigger li.	Shimano SLX 2-Fach
Sattelstütze	KS Vario
Griffe		??
Pedale		??
Kurbel		Race Face Atlas rot
Kassette	        SLX CS-HG81-10 Kassette 10-fach 11-36 Zähne
Kettenblätter	Race Face 24/36 Zähne + Atlasbashguard
Sattel		Selle Italia Filante weiß
Steuersatz          Acros
Gabel                 Fox Float RLC Kashima


----------



## basti.rlp (12. Oktober 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Hätte die Möglichkeit, einen Fox Float RP23 für mein Slayer 30 zu ersteigern.
> Ich weiß, hier sind lauter Stahfederfahrer zugange, aber vielleicht weiß es ja doch einer: Muss ich auf "Compression Tune" und "Rebound Tune" achten? Welche Werte genau benötige ich?
> Mein Slayer ist Größe small, 16,5", ich wiege mit gefülltem Rucksack um die 75 kg und der Fahrstil ist eher moderat vorsichtig, bergab langsam orientiert.



Hab einen abzugeben. Machst mir mal ein Angebot via PN.


----------



## basti.rlp (13. Oktober 2012)

Aktuell ist bei mir noch der RP23 verbaut. Der Coil kommt jetzt mit Titanfeder erst Di oder Mi. Ich wiege ca. 70 kg. Mit wie viel bar/psi habt ihr die Hauptkammer gefüllt? Bei mir sind das aktuell 10,5 bar ... aber mir scheint das zu wenig zu sein, denn der Dämpfer wird alles andere als am Ende progressiv. Rebound M und Compression L ...

Danke für eure Tips, denn dann kann ich morgen mal bissl biken gehen


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Oktober 2012)

25% sag beim Slayer 11


----------



## basti.rlp (13. Oktober 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> 25% sag beim Slayer 11



Zum Dämpfer:

Bin ihn jetzt mit etwas mehr als 25% Sag gefahren, hat auch noch gelangt. Die Propedalfunktion ist wirklich gut. Das hat mich positiv überrascht, da ich diese Funktion vom DHX 5.0 Air schlechter kenne. Aber die generelle Funktion, gerade in ruppigen Downhill(Trail)-Passagen hat mich enttäuscht. Das Heck sackt immer weg und passt so ganz und gar nicht mehr zur immer noch unterforderten Gabel. 

Zum Rahmen:

Der Rahmen und die Geo gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut. Uphill sehr angenehm, Downhill sehr agil und ruhig. Hier mal mein Setup:

- Fox Talas 36 RC2 180 mm
- Fox RP23 Float Rebound M / Compression L (kommt: Rock Shox Vivid R2C Tune mid mit Titanfeder)
- Shimano XT (32er Kettenblatt)
- MRP Kefü
- Sram X0 (9-fach mit 11-34 Ritzel)
- Shimano Saint 203/203 mit XT Scheiben
- Hope DH Vorbau
- Sunline V1 745 Lenker in blau
- Reverse Escape Plattformpedale
- Bontrager Cousin Earl LRS mit (Muddy Marry/Fat Albert - tubeless)
- Hope Sattelstütze mit Fizik Sattel (kommt: Reverb oder LEV)

Mit der Coil-Variante erhoffe ich mir mehr Harmonie in Bezug auf die Gabel. Zudem ein fluffigeres Fahrverhalten bei Downhills, auch wenn es bergauf dann mehr wippt. 


LG (PS: Bilder folgen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (13. Oktober 2012)

Binn gespannt auf deinen Bericht mit dem Vivid !!
der Fox Coil den ich ab und an auch drinn habe (Alpen,Bikepark) ist mier zu nervös beim Berghoch-pedallieren dann aber mit ca.30% Sag.


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne Frage an diejenigen, die das bereits verbaut haben:

Möchte mir eine Reverb oder LEV zulegen. Allerdings scheint mir der Einschub für das Sattelrohr sehr kurz zu sein. Rahmen ist M. Es bietet sich wohl eher die 385 mm Variante mit 125 mm Verstellweg an, oder eben 150 mm LEV ...? Bekommt ihr die Stütze komplett versenkt?

LG


----------



## bestmove (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich bekomme die 385er Reverb beim 18" komplett versenkt.


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Oktober 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die 385er Reverb beim 18" komplett versenkt.




Danke!


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Oktober 2012)

eine Lev-Rmonte in 150 mm ich kauf dier 10 Stück ab 
Nein,ich denke , dort ist genug platz hatte ne KS in 125mm


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Die LEV in 150 ist mein Favorit. Aber ob's die nochmal verfügbar gibt


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Oktober 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ja. Die LEV in 150 ist mein Favorit. Aber ob's die nochmal verfügbar gibt


Hi , ich hatte sie 02/2012 bestellt


----------



## neikless (16. Oktober 2012)

die LEV mit 150mm Hub ist leider auch sehr lang, 125 mm reichen eigentlich auch !


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Oktober 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> die LEV mit 150mm Hub ist leider auch sehr lang, 125 mm reichen eigentlich auch !


 war mier immer ein bissschel zu kurz, und der 150er währe genau richtig !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (16. Oktober 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> war mier immer ein bissschel zu kurz, und der 150er wÃ¤hre genau richtig !!!



Hmh ... ich bin mir nicht sicher. Die LEV mit 150 mm wird auch in vielen aktuellen Tests nur groÃen Fahrern mit kleinem Rahmen empfohlen. Immerhin sind das knapp 5 cm, die nicht versenkt werden kÃ¶nnen. Plus Aufbau fÃ¼r den Sattel. Da kann man nicht mehr viel runter wenn's mal richtig bergab geht. Aber mal abgesehen davon, dass die LEV unverschÃ¤mt teuer ist, hab ich jetzt eine neue Reverb mit 385/125 fÃ¼r 170 â¬ geschossen. Eine gleichwertige LEV hÃ¤tte ich fÃ¼r 240 â¬ bekommen. Die 70 â¬ mehr sind mir die KabelfÃ¼hrung nicht wert! Von mir aus bastle ich da auch ein wenig rum beim KÃ¼rzen der Leitung!

LG


----------



## rollizer (16. Oktober 2012)

Weiss jemand welchen Tune Rocky in den 2013er verbaut für den Monarch Plus RC3? Oder jemand Empfehlungen / Erfahrungen mit einem bestimmen Tune vom Monarch im Slayer?

Einen schönen Abend noch und vielen Dank!


----------



## halsfägger (17. Oktober 2012)

Ab morgen gehöre ich hoffentlich zur Slayer Gemeinschaft.

Werde morgen ein 18"/19" Probe sitzen gehen. Auf einem 18" habe ich schon mal gesessen, fühlte sich aber mit 1.81m und SL 86cm im Oberrohr sehr kurz an (60mm Vorbau). Bin mir vom alten Nomad in L (TT 610) ein langes Oberrohr gewohnt. Das einzige was mir beim 19" Sorgen bereitet, ist der lange Radstand. Hoffe halt dass das Bike nicht noch unhandlicher wird als das Nomad, welches gut 2cm kürzer ist, dafür längere Kettenstreben hat. Mal schauen was es schlussendlich wird...


----------



## benithedog (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
möchte hier irgendjemand sein Slayer vielleicht verkaufen?


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte hier irgendjemand sein Slayer vielleicht verkaufen?


 hier wohl NICHT !!


----------



## blaubaer (18. Oktober 2012)

und NEIN, 
ich verkaufe mein Slayer nicht !! 

frag mich zwar fast schon, ob das Teil so begehrt ist ? 
bei den anfragen die in letzter Zeit reinkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (18. Oktober 2012)

Hy,
ich frag nur weil es aufgrund deines "letzten Foto" vom Slayer den Eindruck machte als möchtest du es verkaufen....Wäre auch möglich das irgendjemand mit dem Gedanken spielt sein Bike aber noch nicht im Bikemarkt drin hat. Deswegen die Frage. 

   @mohrstefan: Ich versteh nicht was deine Reaktion soll. Ein Forum ist dafür da das man Fragen stellen kann.


Ich habe jetzt den letzten Slayer 19 Zoll Rahmen aus dem Bikemarkt gekauft bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Hy,
> ich frag nur weil es aufgrund deines "letzten Foto" vom Slayer den Eindruck machte als möchtest du es verkaufen....Wäre auch möglich das irgendjemand mit dem Gedanken spielt sein Bike aber noch nicht im Bikemarkt drin hat. Deswegen die Frage.
> 
> @_mohrstefan_: Ich versteh nicht was deine Reaktion soll. Ein Forum ist dafür da das man Fragen stellen kann.
> ...


 und Antwortet !!!
d.h. das hier wohl niemand sein Slayer verkaufen möchte/will 
oder anders gesagt, ich habe so manches RMB gehabt aber das 2011 Slayer -- einfach nur  love the ride !!


----------



## benithedog (18. Oktober 2012)

...und da liegst du falsch habe bereits eins angeboten bekommen per PN, also möchte wohl doch jemand seins verkaufen und mein Post war nicht unnötig, deplaziert, oder falsch. Nur deine Antwort hättest du dir sparen können.

Aber begraben wir das  hiermit:


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Oktober 2012)

Na dann auf baldige erfahrungstausch mit nem 11er ähh Slayer


----------



## Giuliano.B (18. Oktober 2012)

Heute sind weitere Parts gekommen. Der Vorbau ist hammer


----------



## basti.rlp (19. Oktober 2012)

Soo, 

erster Ride mit dem Slayer ist hinter mir. Ca. 30 km und knapp 800 hm. Alles mit dem Vivid R2C Coil und dem 1x9 Setup. Funktioniert sehr gut, auch wenn die Uphillfähigkeit teilweise !meine! Grenzen aufzeigt. Aber ich habe es durchgezogen und konnte mit den 2-fach Fahrern mithalten! Der Dämpfer ist ein Traum. Mit der Titanfeder kaum schwerer als ein DB-Air oder Vivid-Air. Super fluffig, passt super ins Bike. Jetzt machen die Downhills wieder richtig fun!

LG

PS: Bilder kommen sobald ich Zeit finde.
PPS: Der RaceFace Vorbau ist echt erste Sahne!!!


----------



## Climax_66 (20. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## culoduro (20. Oktober 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Soo,
> 
> erster Ride mit dem Slayer ist hinter mir. Ca. 30 km und knapp 800 hm. Alles mit dem Vivid R2C Coil und dem 1x9 Setup. Funktioniert sehr gut, auch wenn die Uphillfähigkeit teilweise !meine! Grenzen aufzeigt. Aber ich habe es durchgezogen und konnte mit den 2-fach Fahrern mithalten! Der Dämpfer ist ein Traum. Mit der Titanfeder kaum schwerer als ein DB-Air oder Vivid-Air. Super fluffig, passt super ins Bike. Jetzt machen die Downhills wieder richtig fun!
> 
> ...



Hallo Basti,
Hast Du eine gute/ günstige Quelle für die Titanfeder? Gern auch per PN. 
Danke! Alex


----------



## basti.rlp (20. Oktober 2012)

odysseus schrieb:


> Hallo Basti,
> Hast Du eine gute/ günstige Quelle für die Titanfeder? Gern auch per PN.
> Danke! Alex



Habe sie hier im Forum für 100 gekauft. Findet man immer mal wieder.


----------



## benithedog (20. Oktober 2012)

Was haltet Ihr von den RACE FACE XC Kurbelgarnituren? Möchte mir das Slayer als Leichtfreeride/Enduro mit ROCO TST und 170mm Gabel aufbauen. Stabilität geht dabei vor Gewicht aber Gewicht spielt natürlich schon eine Rolle. Ich möchte gern 2x9 fahren, weiss nicht ob die XC Sachen das auf Dauer aushalten. Alternativ (preislich) hätte ich noch Shimano SLX im Auge. Habt ihr andere/bessere Vorschläge?

Welche Kettenführung ist emfehlenswert? Im Moment habe ich Stinger, oder E13 DRS 2, oder ZWEIG in der Planung?

Gruss Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. Oktober 2012)

War als ich noch 2fach hatte mit meiner MRP ziemlich zufrieden... Momentan fahre ich an meinem Slayer noch die Evolve XC Kurbel, die verbaut war im Slayer 50/2011, und sie hält ganz gut... Denke Enduro- Fahren und Lightfreeriding wird sie schon aushalten!


----------



## blaubaer (20. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von den RACE FACE XC Kurbelgarnituren?



ich hab keine Probleme damit;
am Altitude fahre ich seit 2009 eine RF Deus Kurbel mit ChrisKing Innenlager, beides läuft wie am ersten Tag, seidenweich und Rund.
am Slayer, fast die selbe kombo, nur noch etwas leichter, die Kurbel ist eine RF Deus XC SL (mit titanachse) und auch ein ChrisKing Innenlager und auch an dem Bike seit fast 2 jahren ohne Probleme...


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Oktober 2012)

Die Deus Kurbel hat den hang zu "flexen" , Evolver nicht sehr schön aber "super stabiel" aber für mich in punkto leicht und haltbar , die alte XTR 970 er sie ist super einfach zu montieren und am besten 170mm .
Kettenführung Bionicon ,bietet sich doch an .


----------



## blaubaer (21. Oktober 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Die Deus Kurbel hat den hang zu "flexen" ,



so einen Blödsinn am morgen früh hab ich selten gehört  wie wenn Du das spüren würdest 

oder bist Du eine Maschine ? 
dann stell lieber mal auf Rechtschreibung um...


----------



## benithedog (21. Oktober 2012)

EY kein Stress 

kann ich eigentlich jede 3-fach Kurbel auf 2 fach mit Bash umbauen? Bitte schlagt mich nicht hab da keinerlei Erfahrung bis jetzt? Übersetzung hatte ich an 22 oder 24 /36 mit 9 fach hinten gedacht? Hauptsächliches Einsatzgebiet ist Mittelgebirge (Sauerland) mit viel Bergauf/Bergab Wechsel.

btw: Hat einer der auf 1 fach umgebaut hat vielleicht einen Umwerfer für mich?


----------



## blaubaer (21. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> kann ich eigentlich jede 3-fach Kurbel auf 2 fach mit Bash umbauen?



von Shimano hab ich k.a. 

sonstige Kurbeln, Ja geht


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Oktober 2012)

gut wer es mag bitte schön  dieses gatze XC z'D'eugs hat auf'n Slayer nix zu suchen PUNKT


----------



## basti.rlp (21. Oktober 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> so einen Blödsinn am morgen früh hab ich selten gehört  wie wenn Du das spüren würdest
> 
> oder bist Du eine Maschine ?
> dann stell lieber mal auf Rechtschreibung um...



Dann solltest du aber bitte zuvor auf "Satzbau"-Umstellen 


Habe hier noch einen Umwerfer rumliegen. Ist der originale aus dem Rahmenset. Soweit ich informiert bin, ist das ein SLX?

LG


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Oktober 2012)

Nur den Zweifach Umwerfer verwenden da der dreifach bei zwei Blätter'n scheppert !!
Geht aber auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (21. Oktober 2012)

... Rocky hätte für die Zugführung der Variostütze durchaus 3 Halterungen verschweißen können. Bei zwei labbelt das Kabel so rum ... haje ...


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Oktober 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> ... Rocky hätte für die Zugführung der Variostütze durchaus 3 Halterungen verschweißen können. Bei zwei labbelt das Kabel so rum ... haje ...


Stimmt http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Jagwire-Aufklebe-Bremsleitungshalter-Alu.html


----------



## basti.rlp (21. Oktober 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Stimmt http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Jagwire-Aufklebe-Bremsleitungshalter-Alu.html




wäre eine Idee ... hätte man sich aber auch danken können, oder?


----------



## basti.rlp (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe euch ja ei Bild versprochen ... das Versprechen will und muss ich natürlich halten ... 







Entschuldigt die schlechte Qualität ... Apple kann ja einiges, aber gute Fotos liefern deren iPhones nicht ab 

Die Partliste kennt ihr ja


----------



## bestmove (22. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Hobel, so macht dat Spaß


----------



## benithedog (22. Oktober 2012)

Möchte mir einen ROCO TST fürs Slayer kaufen aber wo bekomm ich eine Titanfeder her? Ich hab jetzt schon überall gesucht hier haben ja ein paar Leute einen ROCO mit Titan vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (22. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Möchte mir einen ROCO TST fürs Slayer kaufen aber wo bekomm ich eine Titanfeder her? Ich hab jetzt schon überall gesucht hier haben ja ein paar Leute einen ROCO mit Titan vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen?



Musste eben nach einer xxx*2,25 Titanfeder Ausschau halten ... hab sie hier aus dem Forum ...

LG


----------



## Elefantenvogel (22. Oktober 2012)

Das Bike ist echt mal GEIL! Von meinem gibts mal ein neues Bild, wenn ich meine hier im Bikemarkt erstandenen Bremsen habe  Sage nur mal... Mit nem Coil Dämpfer geht es schon gut ab! Selbst wenn es nur ein "billiger" Roco Coil mit Piggy ohne TST R ist... Wobei... bis jetzt hab ich das TST R auch nicht vermisst


----------



## basti.rlp (22. Oktober 2012)

Muss aber mal noch ein Bild machen, wenn alles ready ist ... Die Zugverlegung der Reverb nervt mich noch, der Kettenstrebenschutz muss noch verbessert werden ... Und dann brauch ich mal ein gescheites Bild


----------



## mephir (24. Oktober 2012)

Hey Slayerfahrer. 
2 Fragen an euch

1. Wie bekomme ich die Lager aus der Nabe des Vorderrads beim Slayer 50 2011? Wheeltech Naben.

2. Was für einen Abzieher brauche ich für die Evolve Kurbel beim Slayer 50 2011? Meine Altas hat ja dieses 8mm/10mm Abziehsystem. Ansonsten hab ihc nur einen Abzieher für alte Vierkantkurbeln daheim...

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## 2o83 (24. Oktober 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Musste eben nach einer xxx*2,25 Titanfeder Ausschau halten ... hab sie hier aus dem Forum ...
> 
> LG



Ah da ist sie gelandet.  Ich hab meine damals bei crc bestellt, da gibt es aber glaub ich keine mehr, bikemailorder könnte noch welche haben. 

Cheers!


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Oktober 2012)

Sind da überhaupt Industrielager drin?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Oktober 2012)

So... nun mal zwei Bilder von meinem mit ein paar neuen Teilen..
Marzocchi 55R, die Druckstufe aus der CR ist schon bestellt 
Marzocchi Roco R mit Piggy
Shimano XT Bremsen
Saint Schaltwerk und Hebel
Nen uralten Titec El Norte Vorbau :-D
Mavic Crossline LRS
Leider ne Mistqualität, hab gerad nur mein Handy zum Fotos machen...


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Oktober 2012)

Stand heute. Fehlt noch der Zeetrigger, SLX Trigger und Umwerfer, Atlaskurbel rot und die Bremsscheiben


----------



## benithedog (28. Oktober 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/An-Argentina-Adventure.html


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Oktober 2012)

HIBIKE hat gerade ein interessantes Angebot 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...mplettbike-Gr-18-white-Mod-2012-TESTBIKE.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (29. Oktober 2012)

find ich fürn Testbike noch zu teuer, außerdem ist es weiss !


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2012)

jup, eindeutig zu teuer


----------



## basti.rlp (29. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

kann mir jemand eine Winterhose (vllt auch nur eine Anliegende für unter die kurze Hose) empfehlen? Beim Oberkörper verfahre ich meist nach dem Zwiebelprinzip, aber für die Beine habe ich nur eine Platzangsthose ... die ist aber nicht sonderlich warm, daher die Frage nach etwas für drunter. Vllt hat jemand einen *heißen* (haha was'n Wortspiel) Tip?

LG


----------



## isartrails (29. Oktober 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> HIBIKE hat gerade ein interessantes Angebot


16 % zum OVP nennst du "interessant"?
Für'n gefahrenes Bike?
Lächerlich.



basti.rlp schrieb:


> ...Vllt hat jemand einen *heißen* (haha was'n Wortspiel) Tip?


Finalgon.


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Oktober 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand eine Winterhose (vllt auch nur eine Anliegende für unter die kurze Hose) empfehlen? Beim Oberkörper verfahre ich meist nach dem Zwiebelprinzip, aber für die Beine habe ich nur eine Platzangsthose ... die ist aber nicht sonderlich warm, daher die Frage nach etwas für drunter. Vllt hat jemand einen *heißen* (haha was'n Wortspiel) Tip?
> 
> LG


Beinlinge


----------



## basti.rlp (29. Oktober 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> 16 % zum OVP nennst du "interessant"?
> Für'n gefahrenes Bike?
> Lächerlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Oktober 2012)

Eieiei 
Ich denke wenn man persÃ¶nlich vorspricht gehen bestimmt auch noch 2400â¬


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Oktober 2012)

Also es handelt sich hier um ein NEUES UNGEFAHRENES BIKE die deklarieren das nur als TESTBIKE da sie es unter neu Preiß nicht verkaufen dürfen offiziell !!
Da HIBIKE 2013 kein Rocky mehr hat warum auch immer haun'se alles RAUS !


----------



## neikless (30. Oktober 2012)

Hast du wieder die rosarote Rocky Brille auf ... Hibike freut sicher was du hier so raushaust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (30. Oktober 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> Hast du wieder die rosarote Rocky Brille auf ... Hibike freut sicher was du hier so raushaust


Ja 
 ein Schlussverkauf 
alles muß raus


----------



## benithedog (30. Oktober 2012)

Zurück zum Thema, bin grad fleißig auf Teilesuche für meinen Aufbau und habe einige Fragen:

1.Kurbel: 175 oder 170mm oder ist das egal? 

2.Kurbel und Übersetzung: Kann man eine 2x10 Kurbel auch mit 9 fach Kassette fahren? Habe hier noch eine gute Kasette rumliegen mit 11/32 die ich gern verwenden würde muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. Ausserdem hab ich ein gutes Angebot für ne Kurbel gefunden:http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-012-chainset-x9-2-2-10-speed-42-28-170mm-red-gxp.html 
Welche Kettenblätter passen dann gut dazu? Die Kurbel im Angebot hat 42/28? Oder soll ich lieber direkt auf 10fach gehen? Habe mal was von höherem Verschleiss und anderen Problemchen gehört von Endurofahren die dann wieder auf 9-fach umgestiegen sind. Bin leider totaler Neuling auf dem Gebiet und hoffe auf eure Hilfe. 

3.Welchen Umwerfertyp brauche ich?


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Oktober 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, bin grad fleißig auf Teilesuche für meinen Aufbau und habe einige Fragen:
> 
> 1.Kurbel: 175 oder 170mm oder ist das egal?
> 
> ...


1. 170 mm 
2. 9 Fach !!!!!
3. SLX ist schon OK !
Das 10fach Zeug's ist ne Übele Einstellerei spezial für einsteiger :-(
Mach mal besser 9 FACH .


----------



## benithedog (30. Oktober 2012)

Umwerfer ist ein E-Type oder Direct Mount??


----------



## internetti (31. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand eine 1 1/8" Gabel auf einem Tapered Steuerrohr verbaut. Wenn ja welchen Steuersatz verwendet?
Die vorausgegangene Frage mit dem Umwerfer stellt sich mir auch. daneben: vorn 2-fach oder besser 3-fach oder nur eines möglich?


----------



## blaubaer (31. Oktober 2012)

hilfe findet man auch unter Bike Action. de 

- Technische Daten Slayer 

- Tech Fact`s Slayer 


für die Steuersatzfrage hilft der 

- Cane Creek headset finder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (31. Oktober 2012)

nein nix bike action de!!!!!!!
Ich wollte ja wissen ob hier jemand das so verbaut hat und welche Erfahrungen es gibt. Aber vllt. hat das ja zufällig jemand.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Oktober 2012)

Habe eine 1 1/8 Gabel verbaut, ist der originale Steuersatz vom Slayer 50 2011 drin, ist aber Mist, da er knackt wie bescheuert...
Umwerfer kann ich wenig zu sagen, habe direkt auf 1*9 umgebaut ;-)


----------



## neikless (1. November 2012)

Umwerfer funzt der slx sehr gut
directmount nutzt den e-type standart (2 schrauben)
1-2-3 fach alles möglich ! ich hatte zunächst 2 fach aber dann auch 1x9
1 1/8 in tapered ist echt murks hatte da auch probleme ... und
bin dann auf tapered gabel umgeswitched


----------



## internetti (1. November 2012)

Mit dem Umwerfer ist das dann also so wie bei Scott: Blech ab und Umwerfer an Rahmen schrauben????
Mit der Gabel, das ist interessant. RM selbst sagt nämlich: kein Problem, aber wenn ihr alle Ärger habt, dann muss ich wohl meine 2 Talas 1 1/8 besser bei e-schrott umsetzen und eine neue tapered erwerben.
Vom Knackenden Rahmen hab ich jetzt mehr als genug, nach Rahmenbruch und knackendem Austauschrahmen.


----------



## blaubaer (1. November 2012)

bei meinem 50er Slayer ; der originale Steuersatz von FSA war schrott

gewechselt hab ich zu CaneCreek, und mit meiner Mz 55er in 1 1/8 Schaftrohr war es mit dem Headset-finder kein Problem den passenden Steuersatz zu finden. 

seit gut einem 3/4 jahr bin ich mit, 
- oben  SHIS:ZS44 - 1-1/8" ZeroStack (ZS) Threadless
- unten SHIS:ZS56/30 - 1.5" ZeroStack (ZS) to 1-1/8" Conversion

unterwegs und das ohne Probleme bzw. knacken oder knarzen !!


----------



## internetti (1. November 2012)

Das ist der Steuersatz, den auch RM empfiehlt. WAS KOSTET DER?
Eine andere Frage noch:

Was für ein Dämpfer ist bei Euch verbaut und wie sind die Propedaleinstellungen?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. November 2012)

Marzocchi Roco Coil R mit Piggy, ProPedal usw gibts nicht, vermisse ich bis jetzt auch nicht ;-)


----------



## internetti (1. November 2012)

Ich hatte in dem alten Bike einen RP23 Fox High volume, die Einbaulänge weiss ich jetzt nicht, müsste ich messen. Es ist die Frage, ob der weiter verwandt werden kann.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. November 2012)

200*57mm brauchste fürs Slayer...

Das hier waren die Tunes von meinem alten RP23, der serienmäßig im Slayer war...
Rebound Tune M
Velocity Tune L
Boost Valve Tune 200


----------



## mohrstefan (1. November 2012)

Oder einen MANITOU EVOLVER Leute,da braucht's nicht soon "Tune" !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (2. November 2012)

ist M 2 oder L 3?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (2. November 2012)

KA! Ruf am besten doch einfach eben bei Toxoholic an und frag nach  Persönlich würde ich den RP23 an deiner Stelle verkaufen und mir nen Stahlfederdämpfer holen- läuft einfach besser ;-)


----------



## internetti (3. November 2012)

Hi ich meinte die Pictogrammstufen auf dem Dämpfer. Aber vermutlich meintest Du das so. Meinst Du mit Velocity Compression?

Ich muss betreffs Neukauf mal schauen. ich überlege schon wegen einer Tapered Gabel. Wenn ich alles kaufen muss, dann kann ich irgendwann auch betreffs eines Komplettradkaufes nachdenken.
Habe noch eine Frage. Ich las hier was betreffs Rahmenproblemen, nur 125mm Federweg im Hinterbau seien nutzbar. Betraf das einen speziellen Jahrgang?


----------



## Montana03 (3. November 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, bin grad fleißig auf Teilesuche für meinen Aufbau und habe einige Fragen:
> 
> 1.Kurbel: 175 oder 170mm oder ist das egal?
> 2.Kurbel und Übersetzung: Kann man eine 2x10 Kurbel auch mit 9 fach Kassette fahren? Habe hier noch eine gute Kasette rumliegen mit 11/32 die ich gern verwenden würde muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. Ausserdem hab ich ein gutes Angebot für ne Kurbel gefunden:http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/sram-012-chainset-x9-2-2-10-speed-42-28-170mm-red-gxp.html
> ...


 
zu 1: Ich würde eine 175er Kurbel nehmen, wenn du auch bergauf oder Touren fahren möchtest. Eine 170er, falls du shutteln oder DH fahren willst. Für die meisten ist wohl die 175mm Kurbel die bessere Wahl.
zu 2: Der Unterschied zwischen 9-fach und 10-fach ist eben die Breite der Kette, die zur Kassette hinten passen muß. Eine 2x10 Kurbel gibt es entsprechend mit breiteren Kettenblättern für 9-fach und mit schmaleren Kettenblättern für 10-fach. 9-fach Kassetten gibt es mit 11-32 oder 11-34 Ritzeln, die 10-fach haben 11-36 Ritzel und somit im kürzesten Gang eine kürzere Übersetzung - die wieder ein größeres Kettenblatt vorne ermöglichen. 
Eine 3-fach-Kurbel möchte ich mal ausschließen. Das große Kettenblatt setzt auf im Enduro-Betrieb und ist auch überflüssig.
Eine 1-fach Down Hill Kurbel mit einem etwa 32er Kettenblatt geht gut. Dann würde ich aber mit einer 10-fach Kassette mit 11-36 Ritzel kombinieren, um einigermaßen den Berg hoch zu kommen.
Bei 2-fach Kurbel würde ich z.B. bei den Kettenblättern 22-36 für 9-fach wählen, natürlich mit Bash Guard! Das würde dann auch zu deiner 11-32 Kassette passen.
Eine 42-28 Kurbel halte ich für eine extrem lange Übersetzung, die die Kraft und Kondition eines echten Profi-Bikers erfordert. Also nix für mich! 
Verschleiß sollte nicht das Thema sein. 
zu 3: Die Umwerfertypen E-Type und SRAM DirectMount S3 halte ich für kompatibel - E-Type ist eben die Shimano-Bezeichnung.
Ich habe mich mit dem Kram nicht herum ärgern wollen und habe daher die Truvativ Hammerschmidt drangebaut. Über die Vorteile dieser Getriebekurbel ist schon viel geschrieben worden. Sie entspricht einer Kurbelgarnitur mit 22er und 36er Ritzel, schaltet 10 mal schneller und auch unter voller Last, und wichtig: auch im Stand in technischen Trial-Situationen. Dafür fast 500 g schwerer.


----------



## basti.rlp (3. November 2012)

Montana03 schrieb:


> Eine 1-fach Down Hill Kurbel mit einem etwa 32er Kettenblatt geht gut. Dann würde ich aber mit einer 10-fach Kassette mit 11-36 Ritzel kombinieren, um einigermaßen den Berg hoch zu kommen.



Rechne mal nach ... die Übersetzung bei 32 Ritzel mit 11-34 Kassette ist minimal 0,94 (fast 1). Die Übersetzung bei 32 Ritzel aber 10-fach mit 11-36 entspricht dann 0,87 ... das wirst du 1. kaum bemerken und 2. kann man auch 9 fach Kassetten mit 12-36 kaufen bzw. machen lassen. Außerdem ist das 10-fach Gedöns eine brutale Einstellerei! Bisher haben mir alle davon abgeraten. Ich bin nicht sonderlich fit und fahre auch 32-11/34 ... wird zwar ab und an kritisch, aber probieren kann man es. Andernfalls würde ich zu einer 2-fach Lösung tendieren mit 22-36 und 11/34 Kassette. Das ist wohl die gängigste Version. 

LG

PS: Kauf die einfach eine gebrauchte XT/SLX Kurbel in 3-fach Version. Dann kannst du von 1-3 fach alles um-/anbauen. Bisher geniesse ich jedoch die Vorzüge des 1x9 mit 11/34 und KeFü.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. November 2012)

Ich hab nur das zitiert, was auf dem Dämpfer drauf stand ;-) Wie gesagt, habe ihn verkauft und mich deshalb wenig bis garnicht mit dem Teil beschäftigt!
Zu Rahmenproblemen mit nur 125mm Federwegausnutzung kann ich dir nichts sagen, meiner nutzt die 16 schon recht gut! Glaube das Problem hast du eher, wenn du einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge verbaust, der aber deutlich weniger als 57mm Hub hat...
Du kannst auch eine normale 1 1/8 Gabel verbauen, mit einem gescheiten Steuersatz sollte da nichts knacken... klar schaut ne tappered Gabel besser aus, aber solang du ne andere daheim liegen hast würde ich die nehmen... das Knacken bei mir liegt eher an dem eher miesen werkseitig verbauten FSA Steuersatz... Mein Bruder hat in seinem Transition Double einen von Cane Creek verbaut und es knackt nichts...


----------



## Montana03 (3. November 2012)

Basti,

da sind wir uns einig, dass die 2-fach Lösung mit 22-36 und 11/34 Kassette (9-fach) die gängigste Option ist. 
Er hat aber eine 11/32 auf dem Tisch liegen, die nur marginal anders übersetzt ist, und mit 2-fach Kurbeln perfekt funktioniert.
Für den Fall einer Kurbel mit einem Kettenblatt bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass er seine 9-fach Kassette mit 32er verwendet - und da ist ein 36er auf der 10-fach Kassette im Vergleich sehr spürbar. Das ist immerhin ein ganzer Gang als Unterschied. Und bei der 1-fach Kurbel empfinde ich das als sehr relevant.
Klar kann man eine 9-fach Kassetten mit 12-36 kaufen - aber meines Wissens nur eine Shimano Deore, die massiv schwer ist. Hatte ich auf meinem letzten Bike.


----------



## culoduro (3. November 2012)

Nochmal ne Frage an die Coil Fahrer unter Euch:
(Bestmove, Elefantenvogel, Basti.rlp und wer sonst noch Erfahrung hat)

Wie gehts Euch mit dem Coil bei längeren Anstiegen (1000-1500hm)? Fahrt Ihr die? 
Und Anstiegen auf Trail?
Dämpfer unverändert oder LS Druckstufe zugedreht? Wie sehr wippt der Hinterbau bzw. sackt er in den Sag ein, auf der Forststrasse oder auf dem Trail?


Hab jetzt einen Vector Coil HLR daheimliegen und freu mich drauf, den einzubauen, wenn ich wieder daheim bin, aber doch noch letzte Zweifel gekriegt.

Das bike soll zwar eher mein Playbike sein, aber an den Gardasee würd ich trotzdem gerne mitnehmen, und typischerweise kurbel ich das meiste auch selber rauf. 

Danke!


----------



## basti.rlp (3. November 2012)

Montana03 schrieb:


> Basti,
> 
> da sind wir uns einig, dass die 2-fach Lösung mit 22-36 und 11/34 Kassette (9-fach) die gängigste Option ist.
> Er hat aber eine 11/32 auf dem Tisch liegen, die nur marginal anders übersetzt ist, und mit 2-fach Kurbeln perfekt funktioniert.
> ...



Es gibt jemanden, der diese 12-36er nach Wunsch anfertigt. Ist dann ein Scandium/Titan/Stahl mix für um die 230  mit extrem gutem Gewicht! Aber klar, deine Aussage stimmt dann schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (3. November 2012)

odysseus schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage an die Coil Fahrer unter Euch:
> (Bestmove, Elefantenvogel, Basti.rlp und wer sonst noch Erfahrung hat)
> 
> Wie gehts Euch mit dem Coil bei längeren Anstiegen (1000-1500hm)? Fahrt Ihr die?
> ...



Bin am Wochenende in Neustadt (Pfälzer Wald) die Kalmit (Hohe Logo) Zweimal hoch und zwichendrin auch noch bissl. Waren am Ende so 1000 Hm ... ich bin mit der Lowspeed offen (normale Einstellung) hochgefahren. Klar haben sich da 1x9 und Cool-Dämpfer bemerkbar gemacht, aber bergab wars ein Traum. Spätestens dann wirst du für das bisschen mehr Wippen und Treten belohnt. Denn dann hab ich allen Luftfahrer das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht geklaut 

Das ist also alles machbar. Zumal man beim Vivid R2C auch ganz einfach vom Rad aus die Lowspeed zudrehen kann und dann noch bequemer den Berg rauf kommt.

Fazit: Ganz klare Empfehlung wenn man es nach unten richtig geil krachen lassen will.

LG


----------



## benithedog (3. November 2012)

Hey danke Leute für die Hilfe bei der richtigen Antriebswahl super Support hier!!!

So Leute jetzt könnt Ihr mich gern zerreißen ich stehe nämlich seit heute vor einem Luxusproblem. Der Slayer Rahmen ist da und sieht wunderschön aus aber ich habe auch gerade noch bei einen LAST Herb 160 zugeschlagen. Jetzt steh ich vor der Wahl: Es waren beides gute Preise und ich werde wenn überhaut nur geringen Verlust beim Verkauf eines Rahmens machen. Hat irgendjemand mal beide Räder getestet? Ich habe nur das LAST bisher ausgiebig erprobt und war begeistert, ursprünglich wollte ich unbedingt das HERB haben dann kam mir das gute Angebot von dem sexy Slayer vor die Füße. Meine Rockymanie und die deutlich schönere Optik gepaart mit guten Rezensionen haben mich bewogen den Slayer Rahmen zu kaufen und jetzt hab ich doch für nen guten Kurs noch ein LAST bekommen. Was soll ich tun? Hat irgendjemand mal beide Räder verglichen? Gewichtsmäßig ist es mir egal der Uphill ist für mich nur die Pflicht die Kür kommt bergab. Und bitte kommt mir nicht mit dem Vergleich in der Bikebravo, ich zweifle deren Objektivität stark an nach allem was ich gehört habe. Eure Meinung dazu würde mich interessieren.

Gruß Benni


----------



## RattleHead (3. November 2012)

Jemand slayer 2011 30 rot 18 inch, nur rahmen (brauch auch kein dampfer) zum kaufen?


----------



## Jaspero (3. November 2012)

Wo kann ich ein rahmen oder komplett Slayer kaufen?


----------



## benithedog (3. November 2012)

Ich habe nen Slayer 70 Rahmen für 1599,- incl. FOX RP23 zu verkaufen in Gr.L 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/64716-rocky-mountain-slayer-70-19-gr-l

Hier ist auch noch einer in 18" zu nem guten Preis allerdings kein roter 50er, ich persönlich finde den auch viel schöner:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/63875-rocky-mountain-slayer-70-18

ausserdem hat der auch ein Hammerkomplettrad da mit sehr teurer Ausstattung, war heute da im Shop in Frankfurt, netter Typ:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/55219-rocky-mountain-slayer-70-mdell-2012-19

soweit ich weiss gabs doch auch nur das 70er Design als Rahmenset zu kaufen. 

btw.: vor kurzem war in der Bucht ein rotes Slayer 18" Komplettrad für 1799,- zu kaufen von einem Italienischem Händler aber das ist wohl weg wie ich sehe. Einfach mal bei ebay den Haken bei weltweit suchen machen.


----------



## benithedog (3. November 2012)

Braucht jemand Anregung fÃ¼r nen gut passenden Laufradsatz fÃ¼rs Slayer 70?
Wenn die Schrift weiss wÃ¤re dann wÃ¤re es 100%ig aber so auch sehr schick.
Spank Spike 28 Evo Race gibt es grad bei CRC fÃ¼r 322,18 â¬
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=73107


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big-p-fan (4. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe als potentieller Slayer-Neuling zwei Fragen. Betrifft den 2012er Frame: 

Handelt es sich bei der Montage des E-Type Umwerfers um eine "Direktmontage" am Hinterbau (ähnlich S3) oder wird dieser noch mittels Umwerfereigenen Platte am Innenlager geklemmt? 

Kettenführung (2-fach) und die mitgelieferte Anti-Chainsuck-Platte zusammen verwendbar? 

Thanx for help.


----------



## internetti (4. November 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ich hab nur das zitiert, was auf dem Dämpfer drauf stand ;-) Wie gesagt, habe ihn verkauft und mich deshalb wenig bis garnicht mit dem Teil beschäftigt!
> Zu Rahmenproblemen mit nur 125mm Federwegausnutzung kann ich dir nichts sagen, meiner nutzt die 16 schon recht gut! Glaube das Problem hast du eher, wenn du einen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge verbaust, der aber deutlich weniger als 57mm Hub hat...
> Du kannst auch eine normale 1 1/8 Gabel verbauen, mit einem gescheiten Steuersatz sollte da nichts knacken... klar schaut ne tappered Gabel besser aus, aber solang du ne andere daheim liegen hast würde ich die nehmen... das Knacken bei mir liegt eher an dem eher miesen werkseitig verbauten FSA Steuersatz... Mein Bruder hat in seinem Transition Double einen von Cane Creek verbaut und es knackt nichts...



Dämpfer hab ich geschaut: bei dem alten SXC Setup rebound 2 und Compression 3. Sollte also passen
Betreffs Rahmenproblemen schrieb jemand, dass durch irgendein Bauteil der Rahmen bei 125mm Federweg anschlagen würde. ich habe es gelesen, bevor das Thema New Slayer für mich aktuell wurde. Jetzt fällt es mir ein, aber ich finde es nicht mehr. Alzheimer lässt grüssen osä.


----------



## benithedog (5. November 2012)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe als potentieller Slayer-Neuling zwei Fragen. Betrifft den 2012er Frame:
> 
> ...



Es handelt sich um einen E-Type Umwerfer der direkt, ohne das Blech, am Hinterbau befestigt wird. Ich denke die Chainsuck Platte musst du abbauenn da sie ja an der ISCG Aufnahmen angeschraubt ist und ausserdem nicht mehr benötigt wird wenn du eine Kettenführung hast.


----------



## internetti (5. November 2012)

DEr Umwerfer wird am Hinterbau befestigt????
Ich habe dasselbe System am Genius, auch Blech ab und dann wird es direkt am Rahmen oberhalb des Tretlagers montiert. Wenn es dasselbe etypesystem ist und ich kenne da nur eines, dann lässt das doch nicht viel Variationsspielraum zu. Ich frage nur, damit ich mir nicht den falschen Umwerfer kaufe.


----------



## neikless (5. November 2012)

oh man ist es denn so schwer ?
Hier kommen auch auf jeder Seite die selben Fragen ... lesen hilft / google ist dein freund


----------



## mohrstefan (5. November 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> oh man ist es denn so schwer ?
> Hier kommen auch auf jeder Seite die selben Fragen ... lesen hilft / google ist dein freund


----------



## basti.rlp (5. November 2012)

Der von Rocky mitgelieferte Umwerfer ist dreifach?

LG


----------



## mohrstefan (5. November 2012)

Ja


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. November 2012)

Mein verbauter Roco Coil R mit Piggy hat nur ne Zugstufe, generell wippt er recht wenig und ich vermisse bis jetzt keine Lowspeed Compression oder Tst das ich zudrehen könnte... muss aber auch dazu sagen, das ich das Bergauffahren versuche möglichst kurz zu gestalten und eigentlich nur zum Traileinstieg kommen möchte- halt in etwa das, was du als Playbike bezeichnest ;-) Aber wie gesagt: Wippen hält sich in Grenzen und ich finde es akzeptabel!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. November 2012)

@internetti: aber doch nicht beim aktuellen Slayer? Ich glaube mal irgendwas beim Slayer SXC gelesen zu haben... aber nicht beim aktuellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (5. November 2012)

Hi zurück, ich habs im Zusammenhang mit dem Modellwechsel gelesen. Das war 2010?????Ich weiss nur nicht wo.


----------



## mohrstefan (5. November 2012)

Hi, von meinem Dealer 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/49438969"]Enduro Bike Test - Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## internetti (6. November 2012)

Hi in die Runde: ich habe noch einmal eine ganz andere Frage.
Versuche es mal zu umschreiben: ich erhielt einen Rahmen , der wegen schiefen Hinterbaus eingeschickt worden war, vom Importeur zurück. Alles in bester Ordnung, Lager geschmiert blabla. Ich schaue ihn mir genau an und sehe, das an der oberen und unteren Dämpferaufnahme jeweils eine Unterlegscheibe und das diagonal verbaut ist. Quintessenz, der Dämpfer steht etwas schräg im System???? Der Hinterbau steht dadurch in der Tat etwas gerader, nicht mehr so unter Spannung. Aber wie wirkt sich das Ganze (was ja offiziell mir gar nicht mitgeteilt wurde), auf die Lebensdauer des Dämpfers aus????????


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2012)

vielleicht steht ja auch der Dämpfer gerade im schiefen Hinterbau?
Hört sich für mich nicht korrekt an.


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. November 2012)

Wenn ich solche Sachen lese bin ich einfach nur schockiert was für eine Qualität Rocky inzwischen abliefert... unglaublich ...


----------



## crossboss (7. November 2012)

Ich suche nen 2011/2012 Slayer 70 Rahmen in 20,5 Zoll , am besten absolut Neu
Wer kann mir helfen?
Gruß Jörg


----------



## internetti (7. November 2012)

Hab jetzt den Rahmen, kein  Handbuch dabei. Das Einzige war ein Manual von Fox, obwohl kein Dämpfer  dabei. Eigenwillig.


----------



## internetti (23. November 2012)

Meine Nabe von Fun works ist von Schnellspanner auf 12 mm umzustellen. Kann ich sie dann auch mit der shimano e thru achse fahren? Die Frage wurde schon einmal vor 2 Jahren diskutiert, endete damals aber im Nirwana (müsste, könnte, sollte)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich den Umwerfer FD.M 770 für 10 fach auch für 9 fach Schaltungen verwenden kann oder welche Probleme da drohen?


----------



## mohrstefan (23. November 2012)

Le
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





v sei dank , ein Jahr gewartet ,150 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (23. November 2012)

hatte das Teil 2012 im Feb, bestellt !!
Nun ja ,habe das Teil seid zwei Tagen (Lev 150 mm ) das "alte" mit 125 mm ,war absolut stress-free!! 
bei der Neuen ? binn ich gespannt wie es sich macht 
Passt in jeder hinsicht die höhe zum ballern )
PS: und der Zug nerft nicht mehr "!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. November 2012)

Die nähme ich auch noch  Was hast du denn für nen Dämpfer eingebaut? enteloxierter Fox?


----------



## mohrstefan (24. November 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Die nähme ich auch noch  Was hast du denn für nen Dämpfer eingebaut? enteloxierter Fox?


ist ein Fox DHX 5 , da mein Evolver im Service ist !


----------



## internetti (24. November 2012)

Kann mir denn niemand sagen, welches Hinterradachssystem verbaut ist???????????????


----------



## neikless (24. November 2012)

142 x 12


----------



## mohrstefan (24. November 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> 142 x 12


 richtig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (24. November 2012)

@internetti:
142x12 Shimano.  Deine Nabe kann das. 
Denselben 10-fach XT Umwerfer habe ich auch mit einem 9-fach SLX Schalthebel, funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## internetti (25. November 2012)

Vielen Dank. Endlich eine Antwort mit der ich nun endlich die Achse ordern kann. 142x12 gibt es ja schliesslich einige........


----------



## culoduro (25. November 2012)

Achse ist beim Rahmen dabei!


----------



## internetti (25. November 2012)

aber leider nicht bei meinem!


----------



## Montana03 (26. November 2012)

Dann würde ich mal den Verkäufer kontaktieren. Denn die Achse gehört zum Rahmen dazu. Ohne zu versenden ist da nicht ganz fair... 
Ansonsten findest Du unter http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/tech-support/rocky-mountain.html einige brauchbare Grundlagen.


----------



## internetti (26. November 2012)

Ich habe den Rahmen als Garantietausch gegen einen 2008er von RM bekommen. Ohne alles. Nur die Dämpferbuchsen und ein Fox Manual 2011 lagen in dem Karton. Dämpfer habe ich jetzt meinen alten verbaut.
Aber besser als der vorhergehende Austauschrahmen Mod. 2008 mit schiefem Hinterbau. Man wird ja langsam genügsam. Das Ganze zieht sich jetzt seit August so dahin. Mit Bikeaction war ich diesbzgl. nicht sehr glücklich. Ich habe deren Mails direkt zu RM geschickt und gefragt, ob dies Vorgehen in ihrem Interesse sei. Daraufhin erhielt ich wenigstens den Austauschrahmen. Und sie wollten über das weitere Vorgehen von Händler und Generalimporteurunterrichtet werden. Ob dies nun aber nachfolgenden Problemfällen in irgendeiner Art weiterhilft, das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich war schon drauf und dran, die Marke zu wechseln.....


----------



## isartrails (26. November 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> aber leider nicht bei meinem!


Du brauchst auch unbedingt genau die zum Rahmen gehörende Achse, denn für die gibt es eine spezielle Gegenmutter, welche mittels Vielzahnaussparung in das Rahmenauge passt.
Hast du denn wenigstens diese Mutter?


----------



## isartrails (26. November 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> Ich habe den Rahmen als Garantietausch gegen einen 2008er von RM bekommen. Ohne alles. ...


Typisch BA. Wie immer ohne jeden Plan.


----------



## mohrstefan (26. November 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du brauchst auch unbedingt genau die zum Rahmen gehörende Achse, denn für die gibt es eine spezielle Gegenmutter, welche mittels Vielzahnaussparung in das Rahmenauge passt.
> Hast du denn wenigstens diese Mutter?


die ich meine immer gleich ist !!
bitte Händler kontaktieren !!!


----------



## internetti (27. November 2012)

Ja es ist dort eine Mutter mittels Kabelbinder befestigt. Ich hoffe wirklich nur inständigst, das das dann auch alles passt. Die Folgekosten sind doch nicht unerheblich. Warum passt eigentlich nicht die X12 Achse von DZ Swiss, auch 142x12. Die schaut doch vom Montageprinzip her recht ähnlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (27. November 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> Warum passt eigentlich nicht die X12 Achse von DZ Swiss, auch 142x12.


Es hat ja keiner behauptet, dass sie nicht passt.
Hier wurde lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass X12-Steckachse und Vielzahn-Gegenmutter zum Ausstattungsumfang des Rahmens gehören (sollten). Nix anderes.
Mindestens die Mutter ist für den Rahmen zwingend.
Natürlich könntest du jede andere Mutter aus dem Baumarkt auch ansetzen, dann bleibt aber die Vielzahnausparung im Hinterbau "ungenutzt" und das System Achse könnte sich drehen.
Theoretisch kannst du auch jede andere Achse mit dem richtigen Durchmesser einsetzen, im Grunde auch eine passend lange Schraube aus dem Baumarkt und die dann von links mit dem Engländer zuschrauben. Insofern "passen" sicher auch Steckachsen anderer Hersteller.

Aber wer will das schon? Einen teuren Rahmen fahren und daran dann "Fremdlösungen" hinbasteln...?
Ne ne, die Steckachse sollte schon diejenige sein, die zum Rahmen gehört.

Wenn sie dir den Rahmen als Austauschteil gegeben haben, dann sollten es an der Steckachse doch wohl nicht scheitern.
Was für ein Bild gibt der Support dieser Firma in der Öffentlichkeit eigentlich ab? Hak' bei denen nach, bevor du dich auf dem Markt nach anderen Lösungen verrückt machst.
Zur Not verkaufen sie dir die Steckachse als Zubehör.
In dem Fall speicherst du das Abwicklungshandling mit diesem Importeur einfach mal als ein Stück Lebenserfahrung ab.
Mehr gibt's dazu wirklich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## internetti (27. November 2012)

Hi zurück,
also ich habe gerade mit bike.components telefoniert. Es sind die Einzigen, die ich fand, die diese Achse vertreiben. Sie hoffen, dass die ab dem 4.12. lieferbar ist. Ich möchte aktuell auch keine andere mehr oder weniger Notlösung probieren. Eher verkaufe ich den Rahmen.
Ich habe das Problem des in Europa kaum verfügbaren Standarts (e thru) jetzt auch noch einmal per mail zu RM Canada gesendet. Mal sehen, was da kommt.

P.S. Wie ist eigentlich damals Deine Laufradfrage ausgegangen. Du warst doch da anfangs auch sehr unsicher, ob normale (12mm Steckachsnaben) passen würden.


----------



## isartrails (27. November 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> ... also ich habe gerade mit bike.components telefoniert. ...


Sach ma, hast du überhaupt gelesen, was ich dir geantwortet habe...? 


internetti schrieb:


> ... Wie ist eigentlich damals Deine Laufradfrage ausgegangen. ...


Positiv! 
Ich habe aus den Antworten Erkenntnis und Durchblick gewonnen und mir daraufhin die passenden Adapterhülsen für etwa 16 EUR für den LRS Mavic Crossmax SX (Jahrgang 2010) besorgt. Funktioniert bestens.
Es passt aber auch jedes andere Laufrad mit X12-Achsnabe, ob umrüstbar (beispielsweise Hope) oder nicht (beispielsweise Shimano WH-M788).


----------



## internetti (27. November 2012)

habe ich dich da etwas falsch verstanden??? ich wollte nur berichten, wie der stand der dinge ist.
Die bEstellung war halt schon gestern raus und vermutlich wird sich da RM Canada nicht weiter involviert sehen. Nun will ich wegen 39 Euronen für die Achse auch kein Fass aufmachen, hoffend, dass es dann auch endlich mal dabei bleibt und das Bike so funktioniert.
Habe jetzt eine 170/130 Talas tapered Gabel und einen tapered Steuersatz bestellt, an sich sollte einem funktionierenden Radl nun hoffentlich nichts mehr im Wrge stehn.


----------



## culoduro (27. November 2012)

Achsstandard ist übrigens nicht x12 g das wäre syntace) sondern 142x12. (Shimano)

Ggf. Kannst du ja auch mal bei Tobsens Bike World oder Frank Kimmerle nachfragen das sind grosse Rocky Händler.


----------



## internetti (27. November 2012)

Ja...so weit bin ich inzwischen doch wenigstens auch in meinem Erkenntnisstand vorangeschritten.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. November 2012)

SHIMANO Steckachse SM-AX75 E-Thru 12 x 142 sollte dir jeder Radladen um die Ecke bestellen können... Wenn die Mutter am Rahmen mit nem Kabelbinder befestigt war, passt doch alles....
BTW: Ich weiß ja net, was dein Google macht, aber meins hat mir direkt drei Läden ausgespuckt, die die Achse haben ;-)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a72847/e-thru-steckachse-hinterrad-sm-ax65-12-x-142mm.html 

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...igin=pla&kw=&gclid=CMbouKXc8bMCFcG_3godYWsAEw

http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-Steckachse-E-Thru-12-x-142-mm-SM-AX75

Doofe Frage vlt, aber wieso schlägst du dich überhaupt mit Bikeaction rum? Da ich davon ausgehe, dass du das Bike bzw. den alten Rahmen doch bei nem Händler gekauft hast, würde ich den Händler in den Arsch treten, dir das Ganze zu regeln...

Ansonsten: Rocky Mountain and Friends in München könntest du neben den beiden oben genannten Bikeläden auch bei der Frage nach Ersatzteilen schreiben/ anrufen- sehr nette und kompetente Menschen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2012)

Ich kann bisher nur Gutes von BikeAction berichten.
Mal ein vernünftiges Telefonat mit denen geführt?


----------



## mohrstefan (28. November 2012)

Oder den Rocky "Papst" 
http://radsportkimmerle.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgl-allmountain (28. November 2012)

Suche ein Rocky Mountain Slayer 70, 2012, Größe 18", wo bekommt man das komplette Bike oder einen Rahmen? Gebraucht oder neu.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. November 2012)

Im Laden. bikeaction.de , da die Händler Liste anschauen und mal ein bissl telefonieren... ODER einfach mal LESEN! Auf den letzten 2 Seiten bzw. sogar hier auf der letzten stehen allein schon drei Rocky Händler...
Manche Fragen sind schon ein wenig dämlich und zeugen nur davon, das manche Menschen einfach keinen Bock haben, mal ein wenig selber Zeit zu investieren...


----------



## casir (29. November 2012)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Suche ein Rocky Mountain Slayer 70, 2012, Größe 18", wo bekommt man das komplette Bike oder einen Rahmen? Gebraucht oder neu.



Habe einen Rahmen...1 Jahr alt.
Bei ernsthaftem Interesse schicke mir einfach eine PN.

Gruss
Carsten


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. November 2012)

So, heute ist der Schinken fertig geworden. Wenn ich am Sonntag dazu fähig bin, gibt´s mal ´ne kleine Testrunde. Bin sehr gespannt. Vor allem auf die Bremse. Fein ist es wieder geworden. Wegem kaputten Rücken sollen die Spacer so erstmal bleiben


----------



## mohrstefan (30. November 2012)

Unbedingt noch eine Bionicon Kettenführung und einen Zweifachumwerfer  .


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. November 2012)

Zweifachumwerfer ist schon drauf . Mit der Kettenführung will ich erstmal warten ob ich überhaupt Probleme bekomme. Trailfunktion hat das Schaltwerk auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (30. November 2012)

klapper,klapper,klapper wirst du !!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Unbedingt noch eine *Bionicon **Kettenführung *und einen Zweifachumwerfer  .



Aber immer schön drauf achten, dass das Ding nicht von der Kurbel gepackt werden kann!
Sonst findest du es nicht mehr wieder.......


----------



## mohrstefan (30. November 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber immer schön drauf achten, dass das Ding nicht von der Kurbel gepackt werden kann!
> Sonst findest du es nicht mehr wieder.......


Das ist ja wie'n Lottogewinn , habe das Teil schon zwei Jahre drauf u.a. auch in PDS 2011


----------



## janus_7 (2. Dezember 2012)

Wollte mir auch in Slayer aufbauen nd möchte mal fragen on sich die 2011er 2012er und evt. die 2013er Rahmen irgendwo unterscheiden ?


----------



## isartrails (2. Dezember 2012)

janus_7 schrieb:


> Wollte mir auch in Slayer aufbauen nd möchte mal fragen on sich die 2011er 2012er und evt. die 2013er Rahmen irgendwo unterscheiden ?



Der 13er-Reihe sind innenliegende Zugverlegungen spendiert worden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie'n Lottogewinn , habe das Teil schon zwei Jahre drauf u.a. auch in PDS 2011



Dann hast du Glüch gehabt.
Das von meinem Bruder hat nach 2 Tagen den Anschluss abgreissen.
Danach selbst Anschluss gedreht und wieder montiert.

Noch 2 Tage später war es dann ganz weg.

Kann deins nicht bis in den Kurbelbereich auspendeln?


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Dezember 2012)

eigendlich nicht, hatte bis vor kurtzen sogar noch das orginale lange X9 Schaltwerg drauf.
Jetzt mit dem mittleren XO läuft die Kette um einigeres straffer !


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Dezember 2012)

OK, passiert ist mit einem nornalen XT Shadow


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Dezember 2012)

Heute mal den ersten Ausritt gemacht. Ich bin positiv überrascht wie Antriebsneutral ein Slayer ist. Bei der Rumrutscherei im Schnee/Laub ist alles noch nicht so endaussagekräftig. Froh bin ich auch darüber das ich die Shimano Zee Bremse draufgeschnallt hab.

Fährt einer von euch eine "relativ" aktuelle XT Bremse am Slayer? Auf meinem Element finde ich die RX selbst mit Koolstop zu schwach. Die XT bin ich jetzt mal kurz auf der Straße gerollt und fand die noch weniger berauschend. Ich frage hier, da mich interessiert wer hier mit was beim Enduroeinsatz zufrieden ist.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Dezember 2012)

Fahre das Vorgängermodell der jetzigen XT und das bremst bei mir schon um einiges besser als die Formular RX... mit 180er Scheiben übrigens....
Da die neue XT eigentlich ordentlich Dampf haben soll, und ich selbst von der Bremsleistung der Deore durchaus beeindruckt bin (hat mein Bruder an seinem Transition Double und ein Kumpel am alten Slayer SS), war die XT, die du auf der Straße gefahren bist wohl entweder nicht eingebremst, die Beläge zugeschmoddert mit Öl oder so, die Scheiben waren winzig oder du bist mächtig dick ^^ (Das letzte bitte nicht ernst nehmen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (5. Dezember 2012)

Saint mit je 203er Scheiben ... ziehen --> stehen!


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem Flatline fahre ich auch die Saint. Am Slayer die Zee. An´s Element RSL werde ich aber bestimmt keine Saint basteln


----------



## ma.schino (5. Dezember 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Heute mal den ersten Ausritt gemacht. Ich bin positiv überrascht wie Antriebsneutral ein Slayer ist. Bei der Rumrutscherei im Schnee/Laub ist alles noch nicht so endaussagekräftig. Froh bin ich auch darüber das ich die Shimano Zee Bremse draufgeschnallt hab.
> 
> Fährt einer von euch eine "relativ" aktuelle XT Bremse am Slayer? Auf meinem Element finde ich die RX selbst mit Koolstop zu schwach. Die XT bin ich jetzt mal kurz auf der Straße gerollt und fand die noch weniger berauschend. Ich frage hier, da mich interessiert wer hier mit was beim Enduroeinsatz zufrieden ist.



Irgendwie krasser Aufbau - was wiegt denn der apparat?


----------



## Giuliano.B (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab´s noch nicht gewogen. Es kommt mir aber leichter als mein altes Element vor. Ich muss mir mal ´ne Waage kaufen. Mich interessiert auch was das neue Element und das Solo wiegen. Das soll nämlich auch noch unter die 7kg-Marke. 6gramm waren´s glaube ich die fehlen


----------



## neikless (7. Dezember 2012)

tippe mal so auf 13.5 Kg
typischer slayer aufbau aber gut ! rein optisch könnte es weniger rot und kein weiss sein


----------



## volpi (7. Dezember 2012)

Hope M4...da geht m.E. nicht drüber. 



Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Heute mal den ersten Ausritt gemacht. Ich bin positiv überrascht wie Antriebsneutral ein Slayer ist. Bei der Rumrutscherei im Schnee/Laub ist alles noch nicht so endaussagekräftig. Froh bin ich auch darüber das ich die Shimano Zee Bremse draufgeschnallt hab.
> 
> Fährt einer von euch eine "relativ" aktuelle XT Bremse am Slayer? Auf meinem Element finde ich die RX selbst mit Koolstop zu schwach. Die XT bin ich jetzt mal kurz auf der Straße gerollt und fand die noch weniger berauschend. Ich frage hier, da mich interessiert wer hier mit was beim Enduroeinsatz zufrieden ist.


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Dezember 2012)

Da schliese ich mich an,Hope M4 absolut stress frei !!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Da schliese ich mich an,Hope M4 absolut stress frei !!!



Da gibt es geteilte Meinungen.
Stressfrei ja, aber etwas wenig Bumms.


----------



## volpi (7. Dezember 2012)

fahre sie seit 2 Jahren und für den Enduro Einsatz hat sie m.M. nach genug Bumms...am Flatline fahre ich auch was anderes, aber da brauchst dann auch wirklich mehr Power.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (7. Dezember 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> tippe mal so auf 13.5 Kg



Halte ich für recht optimistisch - was wiegt der Slayer Rahmen nochmal ohne Dämpfer?

Ich hätte jetzt 14kg getippt... (nicht der Rahmen natürlich - das Bike!)


----------



## neikless (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja vielleicht ja auch um 14 kg

Hope M4 ist the one&only über jeden Zweifel erhaben
Mit 180er Disc und guten Belägen Top für am/enduro
Mit 200er Disc richtig viel Bums 
Standfestere gibt es ...


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Dezember 2012)




----------



## mohrstefan (7. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da gibt es geteilte Meinungen.
> Stressfrei ja, aber etwas wenig Bumms.


 
Ja Gewichtsabängig . daraufhin M6 am VR + M4 am HR 
habe beide Bikes somit ausgestattet 
einmal im jahr endlüften , und gut ist 
Ich denke unter 90kg auch am VR M4 !?
egal die Bremse'n von Hope funktionieren Prima sind Pflegeleicht.
und sehen auch noch supi aus !!


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Dezember 2012)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Halte ich für recht optimistisch - was wiegt der Slayer Rahmen nochmal ohne Dämpfer?
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt 14kg getippt... (nicht der Rahmen natürlich - das Bike!)



Der 70er wiegt angeblich auch 250g weniger als die 30er und 50er.


----------



## isartrails (8. Dezember 2012)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Der 70er wiegt angeblich auch 250g weniger als die 30er und 50er.



Man muss nur ganz fest dran glauben... 
... so wie ans Xkind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (9. Dezember 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse hat ... biete meinen Rock Shox Vivid R2C mit Titanfeder zum Verkauf an. Gerne nehm ich auch euren RP23 entgegen 

LG


----------



## bgl-allmountain (10. Dezember 2012)

Werd jetzt dann bald meinen Slayer 2006 Rahmen wechseln gegen den Slayer 2011, ist grad im Versand. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rahmen vom Fahrgefühl bergab schildern?


----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2012)

geil ... geiler ... lass dich überraschen !


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Dezember 2012)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Werd jetzt dann bald meinen Slayer 2006 Rahmen wechseln gegen den Slayer 2011, ist grad im Versand. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rahmen vom Fahrgefühl bergab schildern?


 Ich würde sagen Käfer VS Porsche beide sind auf ihre weise GEIL


----------



## neikless (11. Dezember 2012)

eher Golf R32 vs Porsche 
den Käfer fährt der mohr Ur-hot rod slayer  oder doch eher ein Golf 1


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Dezember 2012)

na, R32 ist eine Beleidigung für das 2006 Slayer.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (11. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt gehts ans aufbauen!
X12-Hinterrad muss her, was empfehlt Ihr denn?
Hätte mal an Mavic Crossmax gedacht.


----------



## ma.schino (11. Dezember 2012)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Hätte mal an Mavic Crossmax gedacht.



Bloss nicht !! :kotz:


----------



## Elefantenvogel (12. Dezember 2012)

Finger weg von Mavic.... (fahre zwar selber die Crossline, aber nur, weil ich sie SEHR GÜNSTIG bekommen hab...)


----------



## basti.rlp (12. Dezember 2012)

Easton, ZTR flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn's laut mag "Hope" Stressfrei dagegen "Dt Swiss"


----------



## bestmove (12. Dezember 2012)

Halte auch nix mehr von Mavic. Easton, ZTR Flow, DT Swiss sind Trumpf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2012)

wer mal versucht hat kontakt zum hersteller mavice zu bekommen, der kauft sich was anderes.


----------



## blaubaer (12. Dezember 2012)

Radsatz ; Fulcrum RedZone oder XLR 
seit 2 Jahren damit unterwegs, ohne Probleme...


----------



## casir (12. Dezember 2012)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts ans aufbauen!
> X12-Hinterrad muss her, was empfehlt Ihr denn?
> Hätte mal an Mavic Crossmax gedacht.



Hope Pro 2 + ZTR Flow hätte ich auch noch im Angebot. Passt auch perfekt zum Rahmen 
Wenn Du Interesse hast - einfach mailen. Bremsen mit 200er scheibe vo+hi hätte ich auch noch...


----------



## isartrails (12. Dezember 2012)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Hätte mal an Mavic Crossmax gedacht.


Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Habe aber auch einen sauberen Fahrstil und "ballern" gehört nicht zu meinem Fahrrepertoire...


----------



## internetti (12. Dezember 2012)

Was haltet Ihr von Fun works?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k7...m-laufradsatz-red-white-edition.html?mfid=498

z.B. dieser


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Dezember 2012)

Geh weiter.


----------



## internetti (13. Dezember 2012)

ahhhh ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (13. Dezember 2012)

Hat einer von Euch nen Slayer 70 ab 2011 in Größe 20,5 Zoll zu verkaufen? Es ist doch Weihnachten..............
Gruß Jörg


----------



## basti.rlp (17. Dezember 2012)

Bremse: XTR oder MT8?


----------



## ma.schino (17. Dezember 2012)

xtr! MT hab ich mal ausprobiert und nach 2 Monaten wieder verkauft - taugt nix das Zeug


----------



## basti.rlp (17. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ernsthaft? Die Tests zeigen ja beide gleich auf. Da scheint mit die marta sogar etwas schicker zu sein.


----------



## ma.schino (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja ernsthaft - hatte mit der MT nur Probleme. Andauerndes  Entlüften (im Vergleich zu Shimano aufwändig und eine richtige Sauerei...), Wandernder Druckpunkt, quietschen, extrem unterschiedliche Bremsleistung zwischen der rechten und linken Bremse.

Letztlich eingeschickt und beide Geber getauscht. Danach war´s ein bisschen besser aber immer noch nicht so der Hammer... also: weg damit!

Zusätzlich fand ich die Plastikoptik bei dem Preis einen Witz.

Bei Shimano dagegen: nichts dergleichen, Entlüften geht sauber und schnell (und ist dabei fast nie nötig...) Fahre selbst die neue XT und die kommt erstmal nicht mehr weg von meinem Bike, die XTR soll noch ein bisschen besser und leichter sein ...

Gruss


----------



## basti.rlp (17. Dezember 2012)

Dank Dir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgl-allmountain (17. Dezember 2012)

Das ultimative Feingefühl für technisches Fahren, Umsetzen etc. hat man nur mit der Formula The One.


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Dezember 2012)

:kotz:





bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Das ultimative Feingefühl für technisches Fahren, Umsetzen etc. hat man nur mit der Formula The One.


 das teil habe ich/wier zur genüge getestet und für nicht 
 empfehlenswert .....:kotz:


----------



## basti.rlp (17. Dezember 2012)

Das ist aber auch echt so ne Sache ... es gibt keine Bremse von der ich bisher nur Gutes gehört habe ... okay ... die XTR vllt ...


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Dezember 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch echt so ne Sache ... es gibt keine Bremse von der ich bisher nur Gutes gehört habe ... okay ... die XTR vllt ...


ich denke mit "Hope" ändert sich das !!


----------



## basti.rlp (17. Dezember 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> ich denke mit "Hope" ändert sich das !!



Leichtbau?

Bisher sind mir die Hope nur durch Gewicht aufgefallen


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Dezember 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Leichtbau?
> 
> Bisher sind mir die Hope nur durch Gewicht aufgefallen


Und Dosierbare-Power


----------



## alexschmalex (17. Dezember 2012)

Hope M4 hatte ich auch mal, da hat mch die Ersatzteilversorgung genervt. Ansonsten Super Bremse, gut dosierbar aber auch echt bissig.
Dann eine The One, die war mir zu bissig und außerdem haben die 
Kolben so wenig Spiel zur Scheibe gehabt, war eine ständige Einstellerei und wenn die Scheibe den kleinsten Schlag hatte, hat es geschleift.
Dann die aktuelle XT, die ist Super, Set and Forget!! Nie Probleme und Super Performance, dazu noch echt günstig.
Jetzt hab ich seit 6 Wochen am neuen Slayer 70 die Avd Trail und die find ich bisher auch genial, typisch Avid sehr feinfühlig zu dosieren aber zum Ende hin brachial, bin aber noch nicht so viel gefahren.


----------



## big-p-fan (17. Dezember 2012)

Habe seit kurzem auch die Avid X.0 Trail am Bike (Umstieg von Code r wegen Gewicht) und muss sagen, dass es bis dato eine feine Bremse ist. Sowohl von der Dosierbarkeit, als auch von der Power. 
Keine "Langzeiterfahrung" bis dato. 

Allerdings ist dies meine erste Bremse mit Carbonhebel. Hier stellt sich mir die Frage nach der Haltbarkeit bei einem "Abgang"... 
Das dürfte interessant werden.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (18. Dezember 2012)

Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber Shimano hat einfach einen gigantischen Vorteil: Kein Dot4/ Dot5.1 ... Das Zeug ist einfach Mist... Fahre das Vorgängermodell der jetzigen XT am Slayer, mein Bruder die Saint am Big Hit, die neue Deore am Dirtbike und alle drei sind super einzustellen, nichts schleift, easy zu entlüften und man schlägt sich nicht mit Wasser ziehendem Dot4 rum... also, um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen: XTR


----------



## bestmove (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Dot Bremsen und ich kenne auch niemanden der Probleme mit Dot Bremsen hat. Dein "gigantischer" Vorteil ist also gar keiner! Einfach nur deine subjektive Wahrnehmung 

Bei mir ist Hope immer erste Wahl und wenn es mal keine Hope wird, kommt ne Shimano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2012)

der slayer 2011 fred langweilt mich ...


----------



## Der Toni (18. Dezember 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> der slayer 2011 fred langweilt mich ...



Das Forum ist groß...


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2012)

​


neikless schrieb:


> der slayer 2011 fred langweilt mich ...



Irgendwann sind halt die ganzen slayerspezifischen Fragen geklärt, und/oder alle slayerspetzifischen Fotos gepostet. Was willst du denn sehen/hören?

Mein Slayer ist geil. Habe jetzt ein paar Teile getauscht und komme auf sehr gute 13,4 kg ... ohne wirklichen Leichtbau betrieben zu haben. Da könnte man locker noch 400g an der Gabel sparen (Talas 180 Fit RC2) und locker nochmals 400g bei dem Laufradsatz (2,25 kg). Es ist also durchaus möglich auf sehr gute 12,6kg zu kommen (mit Reverb-Stütze!!!). Super megageil 

Dabei bleibt das Slayer aber immer noch voll freeridetauglich. Bin aber gespannt wie sich der Nobby-Nic in 2.4 vorne schlägt. Glücklicherweise kann ich notubes fahren und erhoffe mir durch einen geringen Luftdruck (ca. 0,5-0,8 bar) ordentlichen Grip 

LG


----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2012)

mal ein Bild


----------



## bestmove (18. Dezember 2012)

Lasst Fotos sprechen ...


----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2012)

immer wieder die selben fragen und frasen, das nervt !

 Luftdruck 0,5 - 0,8 weniger von was ? hört sich nach sehr wenig an !


----------



## bestmove (18. Dezember 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> immer wieder die selben fragen und frasen, das nervt !



ja, das ist leider oft so.



basti.rlp schrieb:


> ​ ... ohne wirklichen Leichtbau betrieben zu haben. Da könnte man locker noch 400g an der Gabel sparen (Talas 180 Fit RC2) und locker nochmals 400g bei dem Laufradsatz (2,25 kg). Es ist also durchaus möglich auf sehr gute 12,6kg zu kommen (mit Reverb-Stütze!!!). Super megageil



Wie fährt sich eine 180er Gabel am Slayer, ist das eigentlich freigegeben? Bild zur Hand?


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2012)

1. 

Insgesamt 0,5-0,8 bar ... ist kein Problem. Fahr mit meinem Muddy Mary TrailStar TR immer 0,5 bar. Ohne Probleme. Das ist der Vorteil von Tubeless.

2. 

Die 180er Gabel macht sich wohl nicht anders als eine 170er. Ich hatte Kontakt mit RockyMountain München. Dort hatte man dann Kontakt mit RockyMountain Canada ... von dort aus gab es dann grünes Licht. Zumal die Gabel mit entsprechendem SAG auch keine 180 mehr hat.

(Bild ist auf meinem Profil zu finden!)

LG


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2012)

Du fährst mit 0,5bar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du fährst mit 0,5bar?



ja ... Muddy Mary 2.5 Trailstar auf Bontrager Cousin Earl Felge ... aber so 0,5-0,8 fahren alle bei uns in der Gruppe...


----------



## Montana03 (18. Dezember 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Dot Bremsen und ich kenne auch niemanden der Probleme mit Dot Bremsen hat.


 
Nach vielen Jahren Motorsport traue ich mir eine gewisse Kompetenz beim Thema Bremsen zu.
Die Anforderungen an Bremsflüssigkeit sind u.a. eine hohe Viskositätskonstanz im Temperaturfensterzwischen -50 Grad und 260 Grad (konstante Druck- und Fließeigenschaften, keine Dampfblasenbildung), eine hohe chemische Stabilität (kein Zerlegen der Moleküle, keine Reaktion vor allem mit Luftsauerstoff im Ausgleichsbehälter, keine Bildung von Feststoffen/Verstopfungen), hohe Systemverträglichkeit (keine Korrosion, verträglicher pH-Wert, Wassertoleranz).

Dazu hat das US *D*epartment *O*f *T*ransportation eben im Laufe der Jahre die immer anspruchsvolleren Normen DOT 3, DOT 4 und aktuell DOT 5.1 erlassen. Letztere deckt eben das Temperaturfenster bis 260 Grad ab, wird mit Polyglykolen erreicht und ist aktuell der Standard bei Auto- und Motorradbremsen. Mineralöle können solche Ansprüche nicht erfüllen und werden nur dort eingesetzt, wo eben die sonstige Hardware die Anforderungen auch nie erfüllen würde. Noch zu beachten wäre, dass die Norm DOT 5 Silikon-basiert und mit den anderen nicht mischbar ist.

Für die Praxis empfiehlt sich für Fahrten im anspruchsvollen Gelände das Wechseln der Bremsflüssigkeit alle 3 Jahre. Eben z.B. mit Ferodo oder TRW DOT 5.1 für ca. 5/250ml aus dem Autozubehör- oder Motorradhandel. Aber nur da (Alpine Abfahrten). Im Bergischen Land mit max. 200hm Downhills reicht die Erstbefüllung auch 8 Jahre. 

Im Rennsport nehmen wir noch besseres Zeugs wie Castrol SRF Racing Brake Fluid für 55/1000ml oder Ferodo Racing Super Formula für 20/500ml. Da gibt es so Ethylsilikate oder Silicon Ester mit Siedepunkten von über 300 Grad, die für glühende Bremsscheiben im Rennsport einfach notwendig sind. Etwas andere (Visko-)Eigenschaften machen dieses Zeugs zwar zu nur DOT 4  aber es müsste voll systemkompatibel sein und funzt 100% fadingfrei.
http://www.sandtler24.de/deutsch/fahrzeugtechnik/bremsentechnik/bremsfluessigkeit

Zur Praxis:
Am wichtigsten ist m.E.  die Positionierung des Bremshebels so weit innen am Lenker, dass bei normaler Griffposition am Lenker der Zeigefinger den Hebel ganz weit außen packt. 
Formula The One hatte ich über zwei Jahre mit mehreren Belägen. Die Dosierbarkeit ist erstklassig, die Belag-Scheibenkombi war nie zu bissig sondern passend für eine Ein-Finger-Bremse, fadingfrei außer auf steilen, langen Asphaltabfahrten in den Alpen. Toll auch der extrem kurze Leerweg des Hebels bis zur Bremswirkung  was auch das einzige Problem erklärt: bei häufigem Radwechsel und schon bei minimal verzogenen Scheiben hat man schnell ein Schleifen, was aufgrund des geringen Spaltmass Belag zur Scheibe nur mit viel Mühe wegzukriegen ist. Diese Schwäche ist bei den 2013er Modellen angeblich behoben.
Avid Code  am Slayer kommt dem bezüglich Dosierbarkeit ziemlich nahe, und hat noch besseres Fading-Verhalten. Ich habe noch nie Fading provozieren können.
Avid 7 am AM ist ähnlich, dürfte im Fading abfallen  was ich aber mangels alpiner Berge in NRW nicht austesten kann. 

Ich werde mal im Sommer (in Bozen Burg Rafenstein bis zum Fluss von 680 bis auf 300m extrem steil auf Asphalt und nicht im Gelände zu umfahren) eine Standardbremse mit Castrol SRF Racing Brake Fluid befüllen und die Straße runtertreiben bis die Scheibe glüht. Mit Full-Body-Protection. Ob der Bremssattel oder die Scheibe zuerst schmelzen???

Nicht mal Ansatzweise kann ich den Gewichtsfetischismus nachvollziehen. Wer an der Bremse Gewicht spart anstatt 100g Kühlmasse im alpinen Gelände in Kauf zu nehmen, sollte doch bergab besser schieben...


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2012)

Montana03 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nicht mal Ansatzweise kann ich den Gewichtsfetischismus nachvollziehen. Wer an der Bremse Gewicht spart anstatt 100g âKÃ¼hlmasseâ im alpinen GelÃ¤nde in Kauf zu nehmen, sollte doch bergab besser schieben...




Interessant. Die Leichtbaubremsen sind dafÃ¼r freigegeben und halten (aus Erfahrung und Tests diverser Magazine/ Downhiller im Worldcup) dieser Belastung auch stand. Warum also nicht auf das Gewicht achten?

Nur weils damals so war und sich damals das und jenes bewÃ¤hrt haben ... pf f f ff f f f f f f ...



Aber aktuell steh ich zwischen der XTR und der Avid X0 Trail ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja interessant zu lesen.

Aber trotz allem vertragen sich DOT und Lack nicht besonders.
Die Formula R1 z. B. gibt gerne mal etwas Bremsflüssigkeit In der Lenkerklemmung ab.
Da freut sich jeder Carbonlenker!

Ich teile deine Auffassung zur Masse einer Bremse.
Fahre mit 75kg die Saint/ Sinter / 203/ 180.
Keinerlei Probleme, kein schleifen, einfach anschrauben und vergessen.

Fading habe ich mit einer Louise 180/ 180 schon erleben dürfen.
Keine tolle Erfahrung!


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das Forum ist groß...


----------



## crossboss (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe den gerade  1 Jahr gefahren, kürzlich mit Komplettrad verkauft weil mal was anderes her sollte. Solider schicker und rel. leichter LRS. Recht hochwertig aber leider wenig bekannt. Top Chosen Naben. sehr hochwertig aufgebaut. Kann ich nur empfehlen



internetti schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von Fun works?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k7...m-laufradsatz-red-white-edition.html?mfid=498
> 
> z.B. dieser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2012)

bitte Herr tu doch was bitte bitte ich geh auch Weihnachten in die Kirche, versprochen !


basti.rlp schrieb:


> ja ... Muddy Mary 2.5 Trailstar auf Bontrager Cousin Earl Felge ... aber so 0,5-0,8 fahren alle bei uns in der Gruppe...


OMG wenn man denkt es geht nicht mehr schlimmer kommt sowas 
wo fahrt ihr denn, im Sandkasten, oder in Holland am Strand  ?
Da braut man auch keine anständige bremse, die ersten Wellen bremsen ab  !


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2012)

Rollwiderstand, Dämpfung, keine Durchschläge, Kurvengrip ... alles top! Keine Ahnung was du so mit tubeless fährst?!

Kannst es ja mal probieren, dann wirst du die Vorteile spüren.

LG


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja Basti, ich fahre seit 6 Jahren Tubeless.

Aber mit 0,5bar fährt man nicht mehr, da schwimmt man.
Und der Reifen hat auch keinen Grund auf der Felge zu bleiben.

Ich muss da neikless zustimmen...


----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2012)

tubeless fahr ich zwar nicht aber auch nicht nötig (für mich)
ich fahre vorne ca 1,8 bar hinten 1,8 - 2,2 bar
wenn Reifen mit der Zeit Luft verliert merke ich das spätestes bei ca 1.5 bar
dann wird das Fahrverhalten für mich spürbar schwammig ... ich mag es direkt !
Kann ja jeder wie er/sie will aber so wenig druck ...  bleibt mir unverständlich !


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2012)

Bei 0,5 bar schwimmt weder der Reifen, noch liegt er kritisch auf der Felge. Das ist echt kein Thema. Und nein es ist kein Sand  ... ganz normale Waldtrails mit teilweise verblockten Streckenabschnitten ...

Hinten habe ich auf dem Fat-Albert 1,4 bar. Das aber nur weil ich sonst Durchschläge bekomme. Vllt. liegts am Muddy Mary, dass man mit 0,5 noch sehr gut zurecht kommt.

LG


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> tubeless fahr ich zwar nicht aber auch nicht nötig (für mich)
> ich fahre vorne ca 1,8 bar hinten 1,8 - 2,2 bar
> wenn Reifen mit der Zeit Luft verliert merke ich das spätestes bei ca 1.5 bar
> dann wird das Fahrverhalten für mich spürbar schwammig ... ich mag es direkt !
> Kann ja jeder wie er/sie will aber so wenig druck ...  bleibt mir unverständlich !



Deine 1,5 bar kannst du mit keinem tubeless System vergleichen.
Ich gebe aber zu, dass meine 0,5 sicher schon extrem sind.


----------



## internetti (18. Dezember 2012)

Mir taugt die Shimano XT und XTR wegen der Dosierbarkeit und der angenehmen Entlüftung+ Belagwechsel, ein Tamagochi betreffs der klemmenden Kolben (ständige Reinigung erforderlich-eine Zahnbürste gehört quasi zur Grundausstattung) ist sie aber auch. Trotzdem finde ich den Druckpunkt angenehmer als z.B. Magura oder Avid. 

P.S. Arbeitet noch jemand mit Swiss Stop? Wenn ja, habt Ihr auch das Problem der angeklebten Belagscheiben am Kolben. Ich schleife den lack jetzt schon immer vor dem ersten Einsetzen ab. Mich würden mal Erfahrungen anderer interessieren.

Betreffs dem Funworks LRS. Ich habe ihn jetzt auch seit August und bin auch recht zufrieden, Ausser das man ständig beim Abbau der Kassette den Freilaufkörper in der Hand hält.


----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2012)

Tubeless mag ja Vorteile haben, zu weich ist mir aber zu weich egal wie
Oder ist ein Kilo Federn auch leichter als ein Kilo Blei ?

Das Swiss stop Brems Problem habe ich nicht mit Hope und swiss stop Belägen


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> Tubeless mag ja Vorteile haben, zu weich ist mir aber zu weich egal wie
> Oder ist ein Kilo Federn auch leichter als ein Kilo Blei ?



Auch wenn der Vergleich überhaupt nicht passen mag, ich kann dich verstehen. Jeder hat seine Vorlieben. Vllt. liegt's auch daran, dass ich mit Ausrüstung gerade mal an die 73kg wiege.

LG


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2012)

man sollte vielleicht mal zusammen fahren bevor man über 0,5bar spricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> man sollte vielleicht mal zusammen fahren bevor man über 0,5bar spricht.


----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2012)




----------



## mohrstefan (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi Hi hi geil hier ist ja wie die nummer seinerzeit des S...  ,
Luft ist lebendiger als Coil


----------



## culoduro (18. Dezember 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> ​
> Irgendwann sind halt die ganzen slayerspezifischen Fragen geklärt, und/oder alle slayerspetzifischen Fotos gepostet. Was willst du denn sehen/hören?
> 
> Mein Slayer ist geil. Habe jetzt ein paar Teile getauscht und komme auf sehr gute 13,4 kg ... ohne wirklichen Leichtbau betrieben zu haben. Da könnte man locker noch 400g an der Gabel sparen (Talas 180 Fit RC2) und locker nochmals 400g bei dem Laufradsatz (2,25 kg). Es ist also durchaus möglich auf sehr gute 12,6kg zu kommen (mit Reverb-Stütze!!!). Super megageil
> ...



Basti,
ist das Gewicht von 13,4 mit Pedalen oder ohne? Auf 12,6 komme ich mit einem ein halbes Kilo leichteren Rahmen mit 160 Federweg und 170er Deville (mein Slayer 19" Rahmen dagegen wiegt mit Dämpfer 3,5kg), dabei aber schon leichten Anbauteilen und ca 800g Reifen, wenn auch noch Enduro tauglich. 
Ich kann mir dein Gewicht bei dem Ausgangsgewicht vom Slayer Rahmen ehrlich gesagt nicht erklären.. Hast Du mal ne Teile Liste?


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Dezember 2012)

Sobald alles fertig ist ... auf die 13,4-13,7 komme ich locker. Die 12,6 waren dann natürlich volle Ausbaustufe ... keine Talas 180er mehr ... anderer LRS ... dann sollte das aber klappen ..


----------



## Eichkatzel (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Slayer Gemeinde,

ich bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mir ein Slayer zulegen soll.
Ich würde gerne mal eins Probe rollen.
Hat evtl. jemand ein Slyer im Großraum Stuttgart bis Ulm, der mich mal testen lassen würde?
Größe L oder M.

Danke


----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2012)

Frank Kimmerle Radsport Gärtringen


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Dezember 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> Frank Kimmerle Radsport Gärtringen [/quote
> Jes http://radsportkimmerle.de/


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Dezember 2012)

Jes  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQN_ndMzaiM"]Rocky Mountain Bikes von Radsport Kimmerle GÃ¤rtringen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgl-allmountain (19. Dezember 2012)

Gebrauchtes X12-Laufrad geordert; dann wird ab Samstag mal alles umgebaut vom Slayer 2006 aufs New Slayer. Race Face Atlas Kurbel passt in ein XT-Hollowtech-Lager rein? Für die Schaltzüge sind zwei Hülsen von den Shiftern bis zu Schaltwerk/Umwerfer nötig? Bin schon mal gespannt wie´s wird, das Schaltauge am neuen Rahmen ist aber wirklich 1A, bombenfest. Am alten Slayer war´s eher butterweich.


----------



## crossboss (19. Dezember 2012)

Also so nen Bullshit lniest man selten, o,5 Bar geht garnicht. Da müsste der Reifen ne superfette Karkasse haben uns 2 kg wiegen

Mit nem Cnti MK 2,4  normal 680 g schwer brauche ich immer 2 bar weil der sonst einfach bei nem Sprung wegklappt und sogar von der Felge würgtGut ich wieg 100 kg aber auch als Leichtgewicht fährt wohl keiner unter 1,5 BarCheck mal dein Manometer, das fängt wohl bei minus 1 bar an


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin schon mit 0,5bar bis zur Eisdiele gekommen......


----------



## isartrails (19. Dezember 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Bei 0,5 bar schwimmt weder der Reifen, noch liegt er kritisch auf der Felge. Das ist echt kein Thema. Und nein es ist kein Sand  ...


Irgendwas stimmt bei deiner Erzählung nicht.
Ich fahre tubeless mit 1,8 bar auf UST-Felgen, milchlos. Ich wiege nicht viel, 75 kg mit Ausrüstung.
Aber die von allen "Experten" beschworene "Tatsache", dass niedrigerere Luftdrücke zu besserer Traktion verhülfen, stellte sich schnell als Ammenmärchen heraus. 
Schon bei 1,5 bar vorne und hinten ein unglaublich schwammiges Gefühl und zwar ununterbrochen und nicht nur in Extremmanövern. 
Man hat ständig das Gefühl, die Reifen wollten sich vom kompletten Bike verabschieden. Ausserdem entstehen unüberhörbare Geräusche aus der Karkasse.
Zugegeben spielen auch die Kombination aus Felge und Reifenwahl eine Rolle - aber die Erfahrung hat mich geheilt.

Mehr Grip ist ja schön und gut, aber dafür riskier ich nicht so gerne meine Fahrkontrolle. Daher nehm ich dir deine 0,5 bar nicht ab.
Ein Reifen mit 0,5 bar ist am nächsten Tag leer, weil er die Luft mangels Druck nicht mehr hält. Du bist also ständig am nachpumpen und du riskierst ständig deine Fahrsicherheit. Und das alles für ein bisschen mehr "Grip".
Es sei denn, du fährst Vollgummireifen oder so dicke fette Reifen, die gar nicht von der Felge rutschen können.


----------



## big-p-fan (19. Dezember 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> ​
> Irgendwann sind halt die ganzen slayerspezifischen Fragen geklärt, und/oder alle slayerspetzifischen Fotos gepostet. Was willst du denn sehen/hören?
> 
> Mein Slayer ist geil. Habe jetzt ein paar Teile getauscht und komme auf sehr gute 13,4 kg ... ohne wirklichen Leichtbau betrieben zu haben. Da könnte man locker noch 400g an der Gabel sparen (Talas 180 Fit RC2) und locker nochmals 400g bei dem Laufradsatz (2,25 kg). Es ist also durchaus möglich auf sehr gute 12,6kg zu kommen (mit Reverb-Stütze!!!). Super megageil
> ...



Hallo Basti, mich würde ebenfalls sehr eine Teileliste interessieren. Kann beim besten Willen diese Gewichte nicht nachvollziehen... 

Baue mir gerade selbst ein Slayer auf. Sollte in den kommenden Tagen dann auch fertig werden, wenn das letzte fehlende Teil, die Kassette, dann mal angekommen ist. Der Weihnachts(post)mann hat offensichtlich viel zu tun.

Ich habe beim Aufbau den Fokus auf drei Dinge gelegt: 
1) Haltbarkeit / Standfestigkeit bei 
2) (akzeptablem) Gewicht 
3) Optik 

Der Rahmen (in 18") hat ein Gewicht von 3,4kg. Die Ausstattung ist, wie oben im Fokus genannt, ganz sicher nicht die schwerste (Avid X.0 Trail, Race Face SixC Kurbel, XTR-Kassette,...), aber ich denke, dass ich trotz alledem weit von deiner Gewichtsangabe weg sein werde. Das angepeilte Wunschgewicht wäre im Bereich 13,8kg (ohne Pedale), was ich bei einem Enduro für ein gutes und absolut akzeptables Gewicht halte. 
Die "13" vor dem Komma rein aus psychologischer Sicht  

Bild und Gewicht folgt, nachdem es fertig ist. 


Mich und ich denke ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil der anderen hier im Slayer-Forum würden daran interessiert sein, wie du auf die Gewichtsangaben kommst. Einfach mal die Teileliste reinstellen... 

Ach ja, eine Anmerkung zu den Reifen noch, ohne eine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten zu wollen: 
Ein Nobby Nic ist aus meiner Sicht KEIN Enduro- und schon gar kein Freeridereifen. Weder der Reifen, noch der Luftdruck von 0,5bar wird bei dem angepeilten Einsatzgebiet Freude bereiten, um es vorsichtig zu umschreiben. Hier ist sicher mehr der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens... 

Nix für Ungut!


----------



## Montana03 (19. Dezember 2012)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Aufbau den Fokus auf drei Dinge gelegt:
> 1) Haltbarkeit / Standfestigkeit bei
> 2) (akzeptablem) Gewicht
> 3) Optik


Das ist mal 'ne vernünftige Aussage!
Tja, ich komme auf ehrliche 15 kg.
Da stehe ich nun vor dem Bike und wüßte nicht, was ich weglassen wollte.
Ich finde den Aufbau absolut zweckmäßig und nach deutschen Kategorien eben ein waschechtes Enduro. 
OK, die NC-17 III Pedale zu 385g waren mit dran. Die Reverb-Stütze auch, der 66-Sick Sattel ist sein Geld und Gewicht absolut wert, die DT-Swiss EX-1750 mit dem Ardent / DHF (2.4'')  stufe ich mal als zielgruppengerechte und dennoch sehr leichte Wahl ein.
Die Fox Float 170 ist eine der am besten funktionierenden Luftgabeln.
Ich lege da schon Wert drauf, dass ich mit dem Bike auch 6 Stunden fahren kann, ohne dass 'was zwickt und ich habe auch keinen Bock auf ständiges Flicken oder sonstiges reparieren, wenn ich einen Bike-Urlaub mache.
Ansonsten muß ich doch immer schmunzeln, wenn ich von virtuellen Gewichtsangaben lese, so ohne Pedale, mit Schwalbe Rocket Ron und ohne Milch, ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze usw. 
Baut jemand den Krams wirklich ab, um mal auf der Waage die 12 zu sehen? Da fahr ich doch lieber 'ne Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big-p-fan (19. Dezember 2012)

So ging es mir mit meinem Vorgänger-Bike. Specialized Enduro. Das hatte 15,2kg und war definitiv "artgerecht". 
Beim Aufbau des Slayer war der Grundsatz schon ein wenig Gewicht zu sparen, sofern es sinnvoll ist. Eine Avid Code kann man am Enduro fahren, muss aber nicht sein.... eine Race Face Atlas Kurbel kann man am Enduro fahren, eine Sixc ist eine deutlich leichtere Alternative (und hatte RM ja bereits am 2011 verbaut),... Das hatte ich mit sinnvoll gemeint. 
Und eine x Stunden Tour ist doch sicherlich das Ziel beim Enduro, oder? 

Interessant bei Gewicht ist eh nur das real gewogene und nicht das Aufsummieren in irgendwelchen Exceltabellen. 

Das Thema Gewicht mit oder ohne Pedal ist zwiespältig. Normalerweise würde ich sagen, dass eine Gewichtsangabe immer mit Pedalen erfolgen sollte. 
Allerdings ist die Angabe ohne Pedale besser zum Vergleich untereinander geeignet, siehe dein eigenes Beispiel. Deine Pedale = 385g. Meine (gewogenen) Shimano 545 = 600g 

Ungeachtet dessen: Draufsitzen und einfach fahren war schon immer das beste!!!


----------



## basti.rlp (19. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Also so nen Bullshit lniest man selten, o,5 Bar geht garnicht. Da müsste der Reifen ne superfette Karkasse haben uns 2 kg wiegen
> 
> Mit nem Cnti MK 2,4  normal 680 g schwer brauche ich immer 2 bar weil der sonst einfach bei nem Sprung wegklappt und sogar von der Felge würgtGut ich wieg 100 kg aber auch als Leichtgewicht fährt wohl keiner unter 1,5 BarCheck mal dein Manometer, das fängt wohl bei minus 1 bar an



... glaubt und denkt was ihr wollt. Ihr MÜSST es ja wissen. Ich bin tubeless noch nie mehr als 1 bar gefahren (VR)! In diesem Sinne ...

Und mein Bike wiegt, wie es aktuell noch dasteht (siehe Bild auf Profil) 14,8 kg mit PEDALE!

Ergo bin ich mit den neuen Anbauteilen gerade mal ca. 0,8-1,4 kg runter ... (allein der Dämpferwechsel bringt 400g!). Und mal ganz ehrlich ... schaut doch mal auf die Profis ... was fahren denn Atherton oder Absalon? Fahren die Coil, Monsterreifen, Monsteranbauteile und super schwere Bremsen? So viel dazu ...


----------



## crossboss (19. Dezember 2012)

Vernünftiger Weise muß man sagen, da? ein Slayer in Größe S bestenfalls mit 13,5Kg mit Pedale hin zu bekommen ist. Es sei denn man hat es nicht artgerecht ausgestattet


----------



## Montana03 (19. Dezember 2012)

Und weil's so schön ist:
Vorne und hinten habe ich je 1,6kg Luft drin.
Mir stehen übrigens gelegentlich die Tränen in den Augen, wenn ich auf die zarten Dellen im Felgenhorn blicke. Man sollte schon glauben, bei nur etwas weniger Luft wird die Felge im verblockten Gelände definitiv zerstört. 
Wenn ich da so auf den Pedalen stehe und in eine Anliegerkurve einlenke - das fühlt sich so an als ob ziemlich genau je 50% der Last auf dem Vorder- und Hinterrad verteilt sind. Klar, die Kurbel ist etwas dichter zum Hinterrad - aber es ist auch etwas Druck auf dem Lenker. Warum sollte man da vorne mit weniger Luft fahren?


----------



## ma.schino (19. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meine Teileliste (selbst gewogen):

-Rahmen                           3207g (incl Steuersatz, Achse)
-Umwerfer                               141g
-Zughüllen                              100g
-Dämpfer (ccdb air).                  534g
-Laufradsatz (easton havoc)      1764g
-Lenker (easton carbon).             240g
-Sattel (Selle Italia)                      220g       
-Sattelklemme   (Thomson)           30g
-Vorbau (haven)                           144g
-Bremsen (XT)                           VR 283g HR 291g
-Adapter                                       80g
-Gabel (Fox 36)                            2100g
-Kassette   (Xt)                               336g
-Reifen  (hi roller ust dh).                     2440g
-Scheiben       (Xt)        VR 204g  HR 166g                             
-Griffe                                         100g
-Sattelstütze (Reverb)                   530g
-Pedale (sixpack)                       300g
-Schaltung (XTR)                           177g
-Shifter (XTR)                                 230g
-Kette (SRAM)                               270g
-Kurbel    (Sixc)                               705g  
-Lager (King)                                  100g
-Kettenführung (e thirteen).       149g

14841

Einsparpotenzial sehe ich eigentlich nur bei den Reifen. Laufräder könnten auch noch das eine oder andere Gramm bringen aber artgerecht sollte es halt schon noch sein.  - oder noch irgendwelche Vorschläge 

13,4


----------



## basti.rlp (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich klink mich aus. Fahrt mit eurem Druck und ich mit meinem. Und wiegen kann auch jeder selbst.


----------



## ma.schino (19. Dezember 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ich klink mich aus. Fahrt mit eurem Druck und ich mit meinem. Und wiegen kann auch jeder selbst.



Jetzt sei doch nicht gleich eingeschnappt! Geht doch hier nicht um Leben und Tod sind doch nur Zahlen und (von meiner Seite aus) ein bisschen Neugier wie sie zustande kommen.

Will ja auch wissen wo man noch optimieren kann!


----------



## basti.rlp (19. Dezember 2012)

Quatsch. Ich berichte dann bei Zeit. Alles locker.


----------



## neikless (19. Dezember 2012)

an LRS und Stütze kannst du noch 500g sparen ... ca.14 Kg sind ja auch völlig ok für den slayer !


----------



## basti.rlp (20. Dezember 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> an LRS und Stütze kannst du noch 500g sparen ... ca.14 Kg sind ja auch völlig ok für den slayer !



Auf jeden Fall. 14kg sind ok. 

Jemand eine Reifenempfehlung? Der Nobby Nic wiegt 600g in 2.4 mit Trailstar Compound. Aktuell fahre ich vorne den Muddy Mary mit 950g in 2.5. Bin bisher nur Schwalbe gefahren ... jemand noch gute Ideen für einen leichten Enduroreifen? Bzw. Erfahrungen mit dem Nobby?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. Dezember 2012)

Evtl. nimmste da statt der Nobby Nix besser den Conti MK II 2,4 , der vor Allem bei Nässe deutlich vorn liegtGleiches Gewicht haben die 2 eh.


----------



## Beefe (20. Dezember 2012)

Conti Mk 2 ca 600g


----------



## big-p-fan (20. Dezember 2012)

Maxxis Minion FR 2.5 3C ca. - 850g 
Onza Ibex DH 2.4 (120er Karkasse) - 710g 
Onza Ibex FR 2.25 (120er Karkasse) - 650g


----------



## Montana03 (20. Dezember 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Jemand eine Reifenempfehlung? Der Nobby Nic wiegt 600g in 2.4 mit Trailstar Compound. Aktuell fahre ich vorne den Muddy Mary mit 950g in 2.5. Bin bisher nur Schwalbe gefahren ... jemand noch gute Ideen für einen leichten Enduroreifen? Bzw. Erfahrungen mit dem Nobby?
> LG


Basti, 
probiere mal Maxxis Ardent hinten (800g), und vorne den Minion Front (850g in 2.5") oder du bleibst beim Muddy Mary. Das wären die Enduro-Empfehlungen. 
Wenn du doch etwas softer mit dem Bike umgehst (ich denke da an deine Posts...) dann würde ich den Hans Dampf oder Conti Rubber Queen, probieren. Oder den Fat Albert. Und die Onza Ibex. 
Aber der Nobby Nic oder Mountain King - das geht doch nicht. Vergleichsweise sehr wenig Grip und weiche Karkasse, die Schlauch und Felgen frist. Die sind doch eher als Tourenreifen positioniert.


----------



## basti.rlp (20. Dezember 2012)

Fat Albert fahr ich hinten. Der wäre auch was für vorne, ja. Danke für die Ratschläge.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2012)

Winter: hi/ vo Baron 2,3 BC
Sommer: hi HighRoller II/ vo HighRoller II 3C


----------



## crossboss (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe die Nobby Nic In 2,4 Snakeskin Evo gewogen. 
Zusammen 1360g. 2 Conti MK 2 2,4 protection 1380 g. Also gehopst wie gesprungen. Mir gefallen die Conti bei den Eigenschaften insgesamt deutlich besser.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Dezember 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> der slayer 2011 fred langweilt mich ...


----------



## bgl-allmountain (25. Dezember 2012)

Der Slayer-Aufbau geht in die finale Runde. Allerdings gibts noch ein Problem mit dem Steuerlager. Mit dabei ist unten ein 1.5-Lager, die Gabel, die ich einbaue hat allerdings     1 1/8. Demzufolge brauche ich einen Gabelkonus. Wer weiss was da am besten passt dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (25. Dezember 2012)

besorg doch einfach einen kleineren Gabelkonus


----------



## ma.schino (25. Dezember 2012)

@zet1 weiss rat


----------



## zet1 (26. Dezember 2012)

einfach eentweder den gabelkonus tauschen, das geht beim verbauten FSA, oder den Hope HS136 Konus nehmen der kommt zusätzlich auf den schaft und macht eine tapered draus. dait kannst bi Steuersatz dann so weiterfahren wie dus hast jetzt


----------



## bgl-allmountain (26. Dezember 2012)

Ok hab mir jetzt das Teil bestellt:

http://www.bike24.de/p127664.html

Verbaut ist in meinem Rahmen ein Hope-Steuersatz, hoffe das passt dann.


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Dezember 2012)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Ok hab mir jetzt das Teil bestellt:
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/p127664.html
> 
> Verbaut ist in meinem Rahmen ein Hope-Steuersatz, hoffe das passt dann.


----------



## big-p-fan (26. Dezember 2012)

So, bin nun auch mit dem Aufbau des Slayers fertig geworden... und bis dato zufrieden, wie es geworden ist.  
Das Wichtigste, die erste Ausfahrt, steht aber noch aus.  







Besseres Bild folgt, wenn das Wetter auch besser wird  
Ach ja, wann wird´s endlich Frühling?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## las_bushus (27. Dezember 2012)

Da will ich auch mal mit machen,
mein Slayer liegt jetzt bei ca. 14,1kg womit ich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Montana03 (27. Dezember 2012)

las_bushus schrieb:


> Da will ich auch mal mit machen,
> mein Slayer liegt jetzt bei ca. 14,1kg womit ich sehr zufrieden bin. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1279631


 
Sehr schön! Hab noch kein rotes live gesehen. 
Aber wie bist du auf 14kg gekommen? Mit dem Dämpfer, Gabel und Sattelstütze hätte ich mehr erwartet...


----------



## ma.schino (27. Dezember 2012)

Wie das gewicht zustande kommt interessiert mich auch - was wiegen die laufräder? Tubeless?


----------



## las_bushus (27. Dezember 2012)

Danke

der Laufradsatz liegt bei 1680g wenn ich mich recht erinnere
die SiXC-Kurbel ist auch nicht die schwerste
Turbine Vorbau+Atlas Lenker waren alleine 100g weniger als das Original
MT8 Bremsen incl. Matchmakern
der Sattel wiegt ca.135g
die Lenkergriffe sind einfachen Lenkerband
und die Talas ist jetzt nun auch nicht die schwerste (ich glaube irgendwo zwischen 2,3 und 2,4kg lag sie)
hinten ist eine XT-Kassette drauf mit einem XTR-Schaltwerk (und X-9 Trigger damit das ganze auf 9-Fach funktioniert  )

und so addiert sich das ganze, achso und Tubeless ist es auch noch =) (nach längerem Ringen, da ich mich mit der Duct tape Ghettoversion mit normalen Ventilen aus alten Schläuchen Version anfangs etwas blöd anstellte... aber jetzt gehts =) )


----------



## basti.rlp (27. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schick. Der LRS ist echt krass leicht. Meiner mit 2200 ist mir wirklich ein Dorn im Auge. 500g mehr oder weniger ist echt ordentlich.


----------



## blechfisch (28. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Räder. Gerade das Rote ist top! 






Gewicht auch so bei ~14kg. Reverb ist schon ersetzt durch ne KS Lev (Reverb ist mir zu soft) RP23 ist auf dem Weg zu mir und statt der SRS kommt noch eine Shaman Drake. Dann ists fertig


----------



## culoduro (28. Dezember 2012)

@blechfisch:
Warum der Wechsel von Monarch Plus auf RP23?

TFTuned findet den RP23 deutlich besser (tune-bar) als den Monarch Plus und hatten mir Mitte des Jahres ganz klar zum RP23 (tuned) geraten, auch für den Slayer. U.a. auch weil die Anodisierung der Luftkammer innen sehr kratzeranfällig sein sollt und der Dämpfer dann irgendwann steckenbleibt...

Aber war jetzt mal neugierig warum Du wechselst? Gewicht? Performance?

Deins übrigens auch sehr schönes Slayer!


----------



## blechfisch (28. Dezember 2012)

Tja, warum der Wechsel? Der Monarch macht seinen Job eigentlich schon recht ordentlich, nur ist er mir zu etwas bockig, d.h. in der lsc und vor allem im rebound überdämpft (M/M und 75kg tutto). Gerade jetzt bei niedrigen Temp. stokelt das Ding ziemlich drastisch. Nur wenn man richtig knallt, fühlt sich die Dämpfung okay an (auch wenn dann wieder etwas hsc fehlt). Wie ich mich kenne, würde ich über kurz oder lang wieder anfangen an der shim-Belegung, Ölstand und Kammervolumen herumzubastelt und eigentlich habe ich darauf keine Lust mehr. Soll einfach funktionieren.  

Mit dem RP23 hatte ich im alten Rahmen gute Erfahrungen gemacht. War out-of-the-box ziemlich gut und gefiel mir von der Charakteristik her besser als der Monarch. Deswegen will ich das nun auch mal im Slayer testen. (und auf den "Kashima-Effekt" bin ich auch gespannt  )


----------



## bgl-allmountain (30. Dezember 2012)

So erste Ausfahrt mit den Slayer absolviert! 
Bergauf wesentlich agiler, wirkt insgesamt wesentlich kürzer als das alte Slayer.
Der Federweg ist gefühlt deutlich länger.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (2. Januar 2013)

Könnte ich auch einen Fox RP3 150mm Einbaulänge verbauen, funktioniert das?
Brauche nicht soviel Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (2. Januar 2013)

150mm statt 200 mm EBL  ??? " OH GOTT NEIN " !

Im Slayer brauchst du 200mm und 57 Hub
kannst ja mal 200mm und 50 mm Hub versuchen aber wieso auf federweg verzichten ?
mit dem 150mm dämpfer verkackst du die geo völlig ! < 60° Lenkwinkel oder so und Tretlager schleift am Boden, unfahrbar ?!


----------



## ma.schino (2. Januar 2013)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Könnte ich auch einen Fox RP3 150mm Einbaulänge verbauen, funktioniert das?
> Brauche nicht soviel Federweg.



Was versprichst Du Dir von dieser (sorry) schnapsidee?


----------



## neikless (2. Januar 2013)

Schaps wäre gut !


----------



## isartrails (2. Januar 2013)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Könnte ich auch einen Fox RP3 150mm Einbaulänge verbauen, funktioniert das?


Die Frage ist doch hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint?

Mit einer anderen Einbaulänge veränderst du primär die Geometrie des Bikes, nicht den Federweg.
Ein kürzerer Hub des Dämpfers bewirkt zwar auch einen geringeren Federweg, aber das ist ein sekundärer Effekt.
Wie schon beschrieben: du könntest einen 200 mm langen Dämpfer mit 50 mm Hub nehmen. Der ergibt weniger Federweg.

By the way: wo hast du einen Fox RP3 mit 150 mm Einbaulänge her? Nie gehört, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt...


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Januar 2013)

einfach verlängern,dann passt das wieder 
http://www.eco-drome.de/-ToShowQQImageList/catQQ100-304-0-0-0/ArticleIDQQ421/


----------



## blaubaer (2. Januar 2013)

das jahr fängt ja gut an 

wieso kauft man sich den ein solches Bike ?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (2. Januar 2013)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wieso kauft man sich den ein solches Bike ?



... das hab ich mich auch gefragt


----------



## big-p-fan (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo, habe gerade das Slayer Forum zu Thema "Luft-Alternative zum RP23" durchstöbert. 
Da offensichtlich viele hier einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Bike haben, ist nicht ganz so viel "Vergleichendes", d.h. Luftdämpfer verschiedener Modelle zueinander, zu finden. 

Was wäre eure Meinung zur Alternative für den RP23? Es soll definitiv ein Luftdämpfer bleiben. 
Gibt es Erfahrungen mit ggf. nachfolgenden Dämpfern? 

- Manitou Swinger Expert 
- Fox DHX Air 
- Marzocchi Roco TST R Air 
- Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume 

Aus den Forumsbeiträgen scheint der Roco sehr gut für´s Slayer geeignet zu sein. 

Thanx.


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Januar 2013)

Bei der Luft immer den :[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqO4em9jTm8"]Manitou Evolver ISX-6 - YouTube[/nomedia]
Oh nein nur keinen MZ !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana03 (4. Januar 2013)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Was wäre eure Meinung zur Alternative für den RP23? Es soll definitiv ein Luftdämpfer bleiben.


Das kommt im Kern auf deinen Fahrstil und die typischen Strecken an. Dann auf deine Vorlieben. 
Mir persönlich gefällt das weiche Ansprechverhalten eines Stahldämpfers - so dass für mich der RP23 auch ausscheidet. 
Der Marzocchi Roco TST R Air war drin, funktioniert viel besser als mein vorheriges Bike mit dem RP23. Der Roco hat absolut kein Losbrechmoment und schluckt jedes überfahrene Sandkorn - wo der RP23 einfach garnicht reagieren würde. 
Ansonsten sind viele mit dem Monarch Plus zufrieden in der Enduro-Kategorie.
Der wahrscheinlich beste Dämpfer müßte der RockShox Vivid Air R2C sein - den gibt es auch in 200 / 57, aber bei der dicken Dämpferdose passt der vielleicht gar nicht ins Slayer?


----------



## basti.rlp (4. Januar 2013)

Montana03 schrieb:


> Das kommt im Kern auf deinen Fahrstil und die typischen Strecken an. Dann auf deine Vorlieben.
> Mir persönlich gefällt das weiche Ansprechverhalten eines Stahldämpfers - so dass für mich der RP23 auch ausscheidet.
> Der Marzocchi Roco TST R Air war drin, funktioniert viel besser als mein vorheriges Bike mit dem RP23. Der Roco hat absolut kein Losbrechmoment und schluckt jedes überfahrene Sandkorn - wo der RP23 einfach garnicht reagieren würde.
> Ansonsten sind viele mit dem Monarch Plus zufrieden in der Enduro-Kategorie.
> Der wahrscheinlich beste Dämpfer müßte der RockShox Vivid Air R2C sein - den gibt es auch in 200 / 57, aber bei der dicken Dämpferdose passt der vielleicht gar nicht ins Slayer?



Der Vivid Air passt ... günstig ist aber anders


----------



## Montana03 (4. Januar 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Der Vivid Air passt ... günstig ist aber anders


Billig ist er nicht. Aber wenn ich mir die Preise von Marzocchi, Manitou und Fox ansehe (die alle über 400 liegen, sogar der Float CTD), dann ist unter Berücksichtigung der Performance der Vivid ein außerordentlich günstiger Freeride Dämpfer. Da ja nun das ganze Slayer kein Billigbike ist, finde ich schon, dass ein Vivid preislich zum Bike paßt.


----------



## big-p-fan (4. Januar 2013)

Der Vivid war neben dem Marzocchi meine erste Überlegung... Aber irgendwie will mir der große Dämpfer im dazu verhältnismäßig filigranen Rahmen nicht gefallen. Ich weiß, form follows function, usw. aber alle Funktion bringt nichts, wenn dir dein Bike optisch nicht mehr gefallen mag! 

Tendiere zwischen Monarch und Roco. 

Hat vielleicht jemand den DHX Air oder den Swinger schon mal im Bike probiert?


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Januar 2013)

Ich habe ja schon so manchen DÃ¤mpfer ausprobiert und ...binn dann letzt endlich bei Manitou geblieben, auch wegen seiner anti wipp (SPV) kein hebel oder so !
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57831
und fÃ¼r ca.250â¬ bekommt man alles,was man brauch !


----------



## neikless (4. Januar 2013)

Runde/Asphalt/WAB/Trail > 10/5/3/2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (4. Januar 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> Runde/Asphalt/WAB/Trail > 10/5/3/2


 das mußte uns aber mal genauer erklären


----------



## basti.rlp (4. Januar 2013)

Aber hallo!!!


----------



## neikless (5. Januar 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> das mußte uns aber mal genauer erklären



deine Runde ist 10 Km lang davon 5 km Asphalt, 3 Km WaldAutoBahn und 2 Km Trail  nur damit man weiss wie du so ausgiebig getestet hast


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Januar 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> deine Runde ist 10 Km lang davon 5 km Asphalt, 3 Km WaldAutoBahn und 2 Km Trail  nur damit man weiss wie du so ausgiebig getestet hast


dazwischen war noch ein Kiosk und ne Eisdiele


----------



## neikless (5. Januar 2013)




----------



## mohrstefan (9. Januar 2013)

[/quote]
_Ich glaube der findet uns schei.... _


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Januar 2013)

Gefrotzel!


----------



## mephir (14. Januar 2013)

Auch mal von mir den derzeitigen Stand. So langsam wirds aber so wie ich das so brauche:

Folgende Änderungen vom 2011er 50 Original:
*- Deity Dirty 30 bars
 - Race Face Atlas 50mm Stem
 - Race Face Atlas Kurbel
 - Avid Codes
 - E13 LG1+ Kettenführung und damit 1x9
 - Kindshock Sattelstütze mit SDG Duster Sattel (i-Beam)
 - Sixpack Pedale*


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Januar 2013)

Die KS Zugverlegung,interessante Idee !!
binn auf Lev umgestiegen, wegen der schleiferei am HR .


----------



## mephir (14. Januar 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Die KS Zugverlegung,interessante Idee !!
> binn auf Lev umgestiegen, wegen der schleiferei am HR .




umlenkung funktioniert einwandfrei. Nur hat die innere Kammer wohl n Schlag. Interessiere mich auch für LEV. Deine erfahrungen? smooth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. Januar 2013)

mephir schrieb:


> umlenkung funktioniert einwandfrei. Nur hat die innere Kammer wohl n Schlag. Interessiere mich auch für LEV. Deine erfahrungen? smooth?


Die Lev , einbauen , und vergessen 
aber bei den Temperaturen ein bisschl träge !
und kein Stress mit Zügen !!!


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2013)

Einbauen, vergessen, Testfahrt bisher keine Problem ok , sage ja nicht das welche kommen, aber nach ein/zweimal fahren schon von sorgenfrei sprechen find ich seltsam.


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Januar 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> Einbauen, vergessen, Testfahrt bisher keine Problem ok , sage ja nicht das welche kommen, aber nach ein/zweimal fahren schon von sorgenfrei sprechen find ich seltsam.


 Fahre du weiter Freihändig  und lasse uns Testen !


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2013)

Einhändig  Remote brauch ich nicht


----------



## mephir (15. Januar 2013)

bis auf diese blöde Verzahnung oben am Sattel bei der Railversion der 950, hatte ich auch die ersten paartausend kilometer keine Probleme..aber dann aber dann


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Januar 2013)

Hm die 950er siffen + bekommen spiel mit der zeit, aber hatte meine guten Gewissen wieder verkauft .


----------



## bestmove (15. Januar 2013)

950er ist mir auch abgeraucht ... jetzt seit 1/2 Jahr mit Reverb ... bisher alles schön


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2013)

ich habe jetzt ein super natural *sexy 150mm Hub mal sehen wie die sich so macht ...
kostet halt gerade mal die hälfte von der Lev und remote will ich keinen !


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Januar 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt ein super natural *sexy 150mm Hub mal sehen wie die sich so macht ...
> kostet halt gerade mal die hälfte von der Lev und remote will ich keinen !


im Santa Cruz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2013)

bla bla bla bla bla ... für Dich steck ich ihn auch mal wieder in ein Rocky !


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Januar 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> bla bla bla bla bla ... für Dich steck ich ihn auch mal wieder in ein Rocky !


 Ne danke


----------



## big-p-fan (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

hatte heute eine interessante Erfahrung beim Einbau eines Marzocchi Roco Air TST R (2012). 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass sich der Dämpfer aufgrund der Platzierung des Ventils nur mit der Piggiback-Seite nach unten einbauen lässt, was nicht weiter tragisch ist, ergibt sich aber das Problem, dass man das Rädchen für den Rebound nach dem Einbau so gut wie nicht mehr erreicht. 

Ich habe bis dato den Dämpfer noch nicht "fest" eingebaut, sondern aufgrund dieser Tatsache ihn "lose" befestigt, um die Verbaubarkeit zu prüfen. 
Wenn man die originalen (Fox) Buchsen verwendet, sieht es sehr knapp aus, das Rädchen zu erreichen. Die mitgelieferten Buchsen, welche zum Kürzen sind, sind im Außendurchmesser deutlich kleiner und im Gegensatz zu den Originalbuchsen nicht konisch. Dadurch könnte es vielleicht gehen. 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung, ob dies in der Praxis problematisch ist, oder ob man doch einigermaßen den Rebound verstellen kann. Welche Buchsen werden / wurden zum Roco gefahren? 

Thanx for help.


----------



## Montana03 (17. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist der Roco auch mit dem Piggiback unten verbaut.
Funktioniert bestens. Die Zugstufe ist etwas fummelig zu erreichen, die Handschuhe muß man ausziehen. Aber es geht. 
Zu den Buchsen kann ich dir nix sagen, da der Vorbesitzer das gemacht hat.


----------



## blaubaer (17. Januar 2013)

ich hatte damals auch keine probleme, den Roco Air zu verbauen !!
die Zugstufe stellt man ja einmal ein und dann fertig !! 

Buchsen, hab ich immer die Originalen vomFfox übernommen...


----------



## big-p-fan (17. Januar 2013)

Verbauen lässt sich der Dämpfer... Mir ging es um die Verstellung des Rebound, da verdammt schwer erreichbar... aber offensichtlich machbar  

Durch den konischen Außendurchmesser der originalen Fox-Buchsen ist der Platz für die Finger um das Rädchen zu verstellen nochmals enger... oft wird man das wohl nicht machen... 
Mein RP23 welchen ich im Specialized hatte, war im Rebound "anfällig" bei Änderung der Außentemperatur, sozusagen ein Sensibelchen...! Da musste man das eine oder andere Mal nachstellen. Daraus resultiert die Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2013)

durch den AGB wirst du zwar etwas weniger Erhitzung haben, aber nachstellen wirst du nach wie vor.
Ich nutze den Reboundversteller oft, er muss erreichbar sein.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Januar 2013)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> ... Mir ging es um die Verstellung des Rebound, da verdammt schwer erreichbar... aber offensichtlich machbar



Für den Fall haben die bei Zocchi dem Reboundrädchen extra die kleinen Bohrungen verpasst um die Verstellung dann mit einem dünnen Inbus vornehmen zu können!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. Januar 2013)

Naja... meinen Roco Coil R mit Piggy in meinem Slayer hab ich im Herbst als ich ihn bekommen habe einmal ordentlich eingestellt und bis jetzt läuft er ganz gescheit ohne nachzustellen... Zugegebenerweise war ich bei Minusgraden noch net unterwegs dieses Jahr, aber bis 2/3°c gings problemlos...


----------



## sic_ (20. Januar 2013)

Ich bin gerade schwer am überlegen ob sich ein 2006er Slayer 90 zu meinem Fuhrpark gesellt.

Gibts da irgendwelche schwachstellen von dem Modell, zb anfällige Lager?
Ich brauchs eig nicht unbedingt und Zeit hab ich auch kaum ums zu  Fahren, hauptsächlich für alles von Touren bis local DH oder Bikepark.

Der Preis soll sich wohl bei weit unter 800eu bewegen.
Rein Bauchmäßig tendier ich zu instantkauf


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2013)

Nein, es gibt eigentlich keine Schwachpunkte.
Es gibt Stimmen, die sagen, dass der Hinterbau so konstruiert sei, dass er den Federweg nicht ausnutzt.
Baut man ihn auseinander, sieht man dass es klappt.
Und das bestätigt sich auch dann durch ein deutliches "Klack".

Mit Coil ist das Ding wirklich genial.


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Januar 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade schwer am überlegen ob sich ein 2006er Slayer 90 zu meinem Fuhrpark gesellt.
> 
> Gibts da irgendwelche schwachstellen von dem Modell, zb anfällige Lager?
> Ich brauchs eig nicht unbedingt und Zeit hab ich auch kaum ums zu Fahren, hauptsächlich für alles von Touren bis local DH oder Bikepark.
> ...


wieder falsch ,hier ist die Frage zu stellen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434932&page=28


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Januar 2013)

Heute aufm Kamm gewesen. Was ´ne Schlacht den Berg hoch zu kommen. Die Runde für zwischendurch im Sommer hat sich als ausgewachsener Zeitfresser herausgestellt


----------



## Climax_66 (22. Januar 2013)

Julian das gibt Körner fürn Sommer....


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Januar 2013)

Aber hallo . Ich hoffe ja für dieses Jahr und will zusehen endlich mit euch in die Alpen oder so für ein paar Tage zu können. Ich mus mich aber ranhalten. Für den Rücken zum wieder normal werden ist das Slayer wesentlich freundlicher als das Element


----------



## ma.schino (25. Januar 2013)

Fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (25. Januar 2013)

Wow! Mega!


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Januar 2013)

Auch sehr geil


----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. Januar 2013)

Echt mega geil! TOP Aufbau- jetzt noch die Fox gegen ne 55rc3 ti tauschen und es is perfekt! Das rot ist auch richtig klasse!


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Januar 2013)

lasse die Fox (eventuell tausch gegen VAN) mal schön da drinne .... aber wie macht sich der Dämpfer ??


----------



## ma.schino (25. Januar 2013)

Hab die MZ 55 letzte Saison gefahren und konnte die Euphorie mancher nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. 

Deshalb jetzt wieder die gute alte 36er 

Zum Dämpfer: mal sehen wie er sich macht - bei der Probefahrt heute im Schnee war noch nicht so viel Möglichkeit zu testen.

Mitte Februar steht La Palma an - da wird sich dann wohl zeigen wie er so ist...


----------



## Bluebear (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo 

hätte eine Frage welche Rahmengröße fährt ihr bei 1,82m? 18 oder 19" das 19" hatt ja eine Rahmengröße von 48cm müsste eigentlich passen oder? 

mfg Marvin


----------



## Montana03 (27. Januar 2013)

Marvin, 
ich fahre Größe M 18" mit 1,80 und das ist schon ziemlich kurz. Allerdings bevorzuge ich auch ein wendiges, verspieltes Bike und brauche nicht soviel DH-stabilität. 
Bei 1,82 würde ich zu 19" tendieren. 
Es kommt aber stark auf den Fahrstil an. Wenn du halt richtig den Trail runterballern willst, dann eher etwas länger. Wenn technisch eng mit umsetzen geplant ist, wirst du auch mit dem kleineren Rahmen happy. 
Gruß,


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Januar 2013)

Perfekt binn genauso " klein", und habe mit etlichen 18' Rahmen rumprobiert  die immer zu klein waren !


----------



## neikless (27. Januar 2013)

profi das merkst du erst nach etlichen rahmen ? vielleicht merkst du ja nach etlichen 19" das du doch 20 " brauchst oder doch 16.5 "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (27. Januar 2013)

dummlaberer....... einen 21er hatte ich auch mal , um den unterschied zu erBiken er ist RIESIG---der 21er unterschied zum 19er !!!, via.  unterschid zum 18er in meiner GRÖSSE !!!


----------



## neikless (28. Januar 2013)

dumm dumm ....  bla bla typisch rocky


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. Januar 2013)

Tipp: Fahr die Dinger probe, überleg dir, wozu du das bike haben willst und kauf dir dann das, was dir am besten taugt ;-) Bin 1,84 und fahre das Slayer in 16,5, wollte einen verspielten, wendigen Freerider und so hab ichs mir auch aufgebaut... Aber ich bin auch faul und schiebe steile Rampen hoch ;-)


----------



## dhpucky (28. Januar 2013)

Wenn´s Dir noch was bringt: Hab mit 1,82m M und L Probe gefahren. Mir war das L auf´m Trail trotz 50er Vorbau irgendwie zu unhandlich. Hab mich für M entschieden und es nicht bereut. 

... runter für mich die perfekte Geo ... hoch denke ich ab und zu das es vielleicht etwas eng zugeht ... aber immer noch völlig problemlos! .... straight up halt ; )


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2013)

lieber langes Oberrohr mit kurzem Vorbau als umgekehrt!


----------



## big-p-fan (28. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> lieber langes Oberrohr mit kurzem Vorbau als umgekehrt!



Das würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen... 

Bin von meinem Enduro mit 590mm Oberrohr auf das Slayer mit 575mm Oberrohr gewechselt, weil mir das 590er mit meinen 178cm Körpergröße zu lang war. Bei einem kürzeren Oberrohr bekommst du automatisch eine frontlastigere Position, d.h. von Haus aus mehr Druck auf dem VR. 

Größe 18" bei 178cm Körpergröße mit einem 50er Vorbau... Schön verspielt und immer noch geeignet um auch lange Touren oder steile Rampen zu bewältigen. Für mich top! 

Um beim Thema zu bleiben. Ich würde bei 182cm definitiv zum 18" (Gr. M) tendieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebear (28. Januar 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe  ich will das Rad für Touren einsetzen und spass auf dem Trail haben in 18 konnt ich es heut mal probe sitzen fand ich etwas eng ich denke ich werde die 19er variante nehmen  

L.G. Marvin


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Januar 2013)

Bluebear schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Hilfe  ich will das Rad für Touren einsetzen und spass auf dem Trail haben in 18 konnt ich es heut mal probe sitzen fand ich etwas eng ich denke ich werde die 19er variante nehmen
> 
> L.G. Marvin


eine gute endscheidung


----------



## Bluebear (28. Januar 2013)

@ mohrstefan: Du hast doch die Kind Shock Stütze an deinem Slayer verbaut? weil meine jetzige Stüze sinkt voll ausgefahren danze 8cm ein. hast du das bei deiner auch?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. Januar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> lieber langes Oberrohr mit kurzem Vorbau als umgekehrt!



Auch sowas europäisches.... bzw. ein Standartsatz in diesem Forum  Danach dürfte Matt Hunter echt nicht gescheit mit seinem Rad fahren können, mit nem 60!!!! mm Vorbau und einem Rahmen in M bei 1,84 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09...ters-specialized-enduro-s-works-im-bikecheck/

Muss halt jeder für sich selbst wissen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Auch sowas europäisches.... bzw. ein Standartsatz in diesem Forum  Danach dürfte Matt Hunter echt nicht gescheit mit seinem Rad fahren können, mit nem 60!!!! mm Vorbau und einem Rahmen in M bei 1,84
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09...ters-specialized-enduro-s-works-im-bikecheck/
> 
> Muss halt jeder für sich selbst wissen...




Ob das ein Standardsatz aus dem Forum ist kann ich nicht beantworten.
Ich finde ein Bike wird eher wendig wenn der Vorbau kurz ist, besonders wenn man Lenker >750mm fährt.

Merke ich mehr als etwas mehr Radstand.

Außerdem sollte man die die Oberrohrlänge bei den modernen Rahmenkonstruktionen eher kritisch sehen.
Besonders wenn das Sattelrohr einen Knick hat, bzw. nicht zentral ins Tretlager mündet.


----------



## Montana03 (29. Januar 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Auch sowas europäisches.... bzw. ein Standartsatz in diesem Forum  Danach dürfte Matt Hunter echt nicht gescheit mit seinem Rad fahren können, mit nem 60!!!! mm Vorbau und einem Rahmen in M bei 1,84
> 
> Muss halt jeder für sich selbst wissen...


 
Nee, dat is nich europäisch. Sondern Trend der letzten drei Jahre, global. Auch bei Trek, Specialized, Rocky und Norco.
Zur Sache: die Oberrohrlänge wird horizontal gemessen, also der in der horizontalen gemessene Abstand der Rohrmitte von Sattelrohr zu Lenkkopf. 





Die TTH = Top Tube Horizontal Length (somit hat hydroforming keinen Effekt auf das Maß). Diese horizontale Oberrohrlänge zusammen mit der Vorbaulänge bestimmt den Abstand zum Lenker im Sitzen und damit die Neigung des Oberkörpers (auch wenn es nicht ganz präzise so ist, weil ja der Sattel mit der ca. 75 Grad geneigten Stütze weiter hinten sitzt). Der Trend langes Oberrohr mit kurzem Vorbau bedeutet doch, dass bei gleicher Gesamtlänge dieser zwei Teile zusammen im Vergleich zu "früher" jetzt der Vorbau um 50mm kürzer und dafür das Oberrohr um 50mm länger gewählt wird. Man sitzt somit erstmal gleich (gebeugt) auf dem "Old-School-Bike" und der modernen Geometrie. 

Aber: das neue Bike hat logischerweise einen 50mm *längeren Radstand*! Dieser längere Radstand eignet sich besser zum "ballern" und zum bergauf fahren, und auch in steilen DH-Sektionen. Aber weniger zum fahren in engen Kehren. Ein wesentlicher Aspekt ist: da der Lenkkopf 50mm weiter vorne ist kommt man in Kehren nicht so schnell mit den trendigen 790mm Lenkern an die Knie . 

Für Marvin's Frage M oder L hat das insofern eine Bedeutung: Mit 1,82cm könnte er ein "Old-School-Bike" gar nicht in M fahren, weil er in Kurven mit dem Knie an den (breiten) Lenker stoßen würde . Bei der trendigen Geo geht es eben so gerade.
Wenn Marvin jetzt noch glaubt, dass für ihn der Reach (horizontales Maß vom Tretlager zum Lenkkopf) das wichtige Kriterium ist, weil er die Haltung im Stehen auf dem Flow-Trail optimiert haben will, dann tippe ich mal auf Vorliebe für mehr Speed und konsequent empfielt sich dann ein L-Rahmen. Fährt er nur ganz wenig im stehen, dann eben den 18" Rahmen.


----------



## neikless (29. Januar 2013)

Bluebear schrieb:


> @ mohrstefan: Du hast doch die Kind Shock Stütze an deinem Slayer verbaut? weil meine jetzige Stüze sinkt voll ausgefahren danze 8cm ein. hast du das bei deiner auch?



was tut sie ?


----------



## Bluebear (29. Januar 2013)

Meine jetzige Kind Shock Stütze singt bei voll ausgefahrenem Teleskop 12cm ganze 8cm ein


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2013)

Bluebear schrieb:


> Meine jetzige Kind Shock Stütze singt bei voll ausgefahrenem Teleskop 12cm ganze 8cm ein




Was singt sie den sonst noch so?


----------



## ma.schino (29. Januar 2013)

Bluebear schrieb:


> Meine jetzige Kind Shock Stütze singt bei voll ausgefahrenem Teleskop 12cm ganze 8cm ein



Sorry aber: Häh?????

Was willst du denn mitteilen???.

Bitte ankreuzen: 

A: die Stütze lässt sich nur 8 von 12 cm versenken
B: die Stütze sackt 8cm weit ein ohne dass du sie versenken willst
C: die Stütze singt Dir was vor
D: Du hast gesoffen (und das am hellen Tag) 

Gruss nach OG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluebear (29. Januar 2013)

oh entschulidigung hab nur die hälfte geschrieben  die Stüze sacke weg obwohl ich sie voll ausgefahren habe. Das heißt sie verstellt sich ohne das ich es will. Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage: Um die Funktion der Stütze wieder zu erlangen muss da Luft oder Hydrauliköl rein ?   

mfg Marvin


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Januar 2013)

ab zum Service !!


----------



## isartrails (30. Januar 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> ab zum Service !!


Und solange sie dort ist, könnte Bluebear gleich versuchen, auch mal seine Deutschkenntnisse auf einen vernünftigen Stand zu bringen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (30. Januar 2013)

isartrails schrieb:


> Und solange sie dort ist, könnte Bluebear gleich versuchen, auch mal seine Deutschkenntnisse auf einen vernünftigen Stand zu bringen.


----------



## neikless (30. Januar 2013)

Honig ! summmm summm !


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. Januar 2013)

<3 winnie the pooh


----------



## bgl-allmountain (3. Februar 2013)

So, endlich ist der Slayer 70 2011 Aufbau fertig, der Steuersatz war der letzte Part, der noch benötigt wurde. Ansonsten Aufbau mit Boxxer Worldcup und Fox-Dämpfer, also massig Federweg und ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel. Der Reach ist bei dem Rahmen ja eher kurz, bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Trails.


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Februar 2013)

Ähhh wie bitte du hast da ne Doppelbrücke reingebastelt


----------



## bgl-allmountain (3. Februar 2013)

Die luftgefederte Doppelbrücke fahr ich einfach gern, massig Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (3. Februar 2013)

Aber im Slayer ohh nein das fährt sich aber sowas von verbockt und anstrengend du nimmst dem Bike seine ganze BESTIMMUNG, nähmlich seine Allmountain's verspieltheit!


----------



## bgl-allmountain (3. Februar 2013)

naja werd mal ein bilduploaden, bin mal gespannt wie es euch gefällt


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Februar 2013)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> naja werd mal ein bilduploaden, bin mal gespannt wie es euch gefällt


Nein Schei....... 
habe ich auch mal probiert  und eine Freigabe gibts auch NICHT !





sieht nur gut aus


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Februar 2013)

Lad mal ein Bild hoch mit der Boxxer, bin gespannt


----------



## neikless (4. Februar 2013)

was ein durchfall hier wieder


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (4. Februar 2013)

wollte mir ja eigentlich das 2013 slayer ss kaufen aber der LW ist mir zu steil,
aber mit einer doppelbrückengabel würde das ja vielleicht passen


----------



## bgl-allmountain (4. Februar 2013)

Einsatzgebiet ist Vertride in den Bayrischen Alpen, die Doppelbrücke macht auch eine bessere Optik.


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Februar 2013)

Die Optik ist doch sch.... egal wenn das Rad wie Gulasch fährt. 160 hinten und 200 vorne fährt sich unausgewogen


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn es ihm doch taugt... Ich war noch nie Vertriden, kann dazu recht wenig sagen... also: viel Spaß mit deinem Rad, es muss dir Spaß machen und net anderen


----------



## bestmove (5. Februar 2013)

Vertriden mit ner Doppelbrücke? Ist man damit nicht zu unbeweglich?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2013)

Hi,
sucht jemand von euch vielleicht einen schicken neuen 2013 Fox CTD Kashima Dämpfer für sein Slayer?


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Februar 2013)

Schön, wie harmonisch sich mein Neuzugang in meine Wohnzimmereinrichtung einfügt:





Weitere Bilder und Infos hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/56612


----------



## Astaroth (5. Februar 2013)

Sehr Geil @All-Mountain


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Februar 2013)

Ist bis auf die XO-Drehgriffe und die Bereifung die Serien-Ausstattung. Ich hätte es aber nicht sehr anders aufgebaut. Und die blauen Akzente sind einfach nur hübsch.


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Februar 2013)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Schön, wie harmonisch sich mein Neuzugang in meine Wohnzimmereinrichtung einfügt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PrimaRocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yzf (6. Februar 2013)

hi, kann mir jemand die reachwerte für die unterschiedlichen grössen vom slayer sagen?
danke


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. Februar 2013)

Seite 1 von diesem Thread? ;-)


----------



## yzf (6. Februar 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Seite 1 von diesem Thread? ;-)



Danke.
hab den thread schon mal gelesen, aber vergessen das vorne die tabellen sind.
Auf de rocky hp werden die reachwerte nie angegeben.

nehme an für 2013 bleibts identisch..

Danke noch mal.


----------



## Ninjatune (6. Februar 2013)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Schön, wie harmonisch sich mein Neuzugang in meine Wohnzimmereinrichtung einfügt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 schönes ding.... Gewicht ?


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Februar 2013)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> schönes ding.... Gewicht ?



Mit Pedale, den Schalbe Reifen und XL-Rahmen 14,9 kg. leicht ist anders


----------



## Ninjatune (6. Februar 2013)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Mit Pedale, den Schalbe Reifen und XL-Rahmen 14,9 kg. leicht ist anders


 
Habe ein 2011 slayer 70 size M...Laufradsatz im serien bike ist extrem schwer... 2,1 kg hat meiner gewogen...ausgetauscht gegen tune king mk20 und kong mit sapim x-ray und ztr flow felge 1470g...meins wiegt nach weiteren Umbaumaßnahmen 12,98-bis 13,01 kg....mit Pedalen (auf 2 waagen in der firma gewogen)...


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Februar 2013)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> Habe ein 2011 slayer 70 size M...Laufradsatz im serien bike ist extrem schwer... 2,1 kg hat meiner gewogen...ausgetauscht gegen tune king mk20 und kong mit sapim x-ray und ztr flow felge 1470g...meins wiegt nach weiteren Umbaumaßnahmen 12,98-bis 13,01 kg....mit Pedalen (auf 2 waagen in der firma gewogen)...


Klar kann man auch beim Slayer noch gehörig an der Gewichtsschraube drehen. Aber ist das dann noch ein Enduro? 

Wenn ich ein leichtes Bike für Touren fahren will nehme ich mein Element oder das Alti, zum schreddern das Slayer. 

Ich werde in dem Bike kein Teil gegen Tune-Leichtbau & Co tauschen

...und wenn ich was richtig Leichtes fahren will dann nehme ich das hier:




Rennrad: 6,9 KG
Enduro: 14,9 KG


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. Februar 2013)

Du bist mir sympathisch!  Ein Fahrrad mit fast 17cm Federweg will bergab geprügelt werden und nicht leicht gemacht und dann auf langen Touren bewegt werden


----------



## neikless (7. Februar 2013)

das slayer übernimmt beide jobs großartig, bin damit schon 2.000 hm am stück hochgefahren nur um dann eben auch diese bergab zu prügeln beides hat sich gelohnt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab am Slayer die 36 Float und sonst halt Mittelmaß vom Gewicht drauf gebaut. Das Slayer ist ´ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit der ich Touren fahren will aber auch prügeln (Also nicht unnötig schwer machen bzw. bissl drauf achten". Zum kompromisslos abwärts ballern hab zumindest ich das Flatline 

Und ich finds auch top noch zum hoch radeln. Hätte gedacht da wippt mehr. Sehr angenehm. Und abwärts ist es auf schmalen Trails wendig mit massig Reserve


----------



## isartrails (10. Februar 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad mit fast 17cm Federweg will bergab geprügelt werden und nicht leicht gemacht und dann auf langen Touren bewegt werden


Quark! Ich fahr damit auch Alpencross und dafür kann's mir gar nicht leicht genug sein.
Und wer schnell runter fahren möchte, braucht ne gute Fahrtechnik und kein schweres Bike.


----------



## neikless (10. Februar 2013)

da geb ich dir gern recht, wer das slayer nicht auf zum Hochfahren nutzt verpasst mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit die besten Trails der Welt.


----------



## kiwibanane (10. Februar 2013)

Hi Jungs,

und zwar ist mir vor geraumer Zeit der Griff bei meiner Formula The One gebrochen und die Gauner wollten EUR 130,-- für die Reparatur
Nicht mit mir...

also muss jetzt eine neue Vorderbremse her...
und ja mir ist es völligst egal ob ich zwei verschiedene Bremsen am Rad habe...

Mein Ersatz war eine Avid Elixir ganz okay aber jetzt möchte ich entweder eine 

XTR Trail
XT
oder eben die AVID XO Trail wie auf dem 2013ener

Was würdet ihr mir raten?
2 oder 4 Kolben
ist die xt tatsächlich vom Druckpunkt besser als die XTR trail...

Kann mich nicht 100%ig entscheiden über Erfahrungen und Tipps würd ich mich freuen

und ja ich will definitiv keine Forumla mehr
Die spinnen bezüglich der Preise für Ersatzteile


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Februar 2013)

Hmm,was spricht gegen Hope ?


----------



## kiwibanane (10. Februar 2013)

ehrlich gesagt gar nichts 
ein unbeschriebenes Blatt für mich 
welche würdest du mir denn empfehlen, damit ich mal a bissal recherchieren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (10. Februar 2013)

kiwibanane schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt gar nichts
> ein unbeschriebenes Blatt für mich
> welche würdest du mir denn empfehlen, damit ich mal a bissal recherchieren kann?


M4 100% CNC 100% GB 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...9ef53f/s/Hope-Tech-M4-EVO-Scheibenbremse.html
und die Ersatzteilversorgung ist der Hammer,bekomms'te das kleinste Teil 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...Bremsen-Scheibenbremse-Ersatz-Kleinteile.html


----------



## neikless (10. Februar 2013)

Hope M4  aber man muss schon neidlos sagen das Shimano auch gute bremsen baut !


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Februar 2013)

aber die Ersatzteilversorgung bei den Japsen ist nicht so prickelnd ! !


----------



## mr.luke (10. Februar 2013)

Hab ein Komplettset Formula RX Bremsen von meinem 2011 Slayer abzugeben! Nagelneu, keinen Meter gefahren und in Weiß. Bei Interesse schick mir eine Nachricht...


----------



## kiwibanane (10. Februar 2013)

ha
danke euch 
also was ich jetzt gelesen habe...
sensationell
ich bin angetan 

wenn ich mir jetzt was anderes gekauft hätte und in 2. Monate wär ich auf hope aufmerksam geworden, dann würde ich mir in den... beißen

aber jetzt noch kurz eine Frage die M4 oder doch eher die V4

bremsenkauf is immer schwierig


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Februar 2013)

bei der V4 haben'se hier und da die CNC länger drann gehalten/mehr abgenommen also ein bisschl leichter  !


----------



## Nofaith (10. Februar 2013)

Für Shimano-Discs bekommst Du sämtliche Ersatzteile die in den Explosions-Zeichnungen aufgeführt sind(siehe hierzu Paul-Lange.de). Wenn's da hängt liegt's am Händler, Punkt.

Ich selbst fahr eine 980er 180er XTR sowie eine 185mm Elixir CR, die XTR hat mehr Bremsleistung und ist kinderleicht zu befüllen/entlüften. Die XT Trail hatte ich jetzt zum Testen von einem Kumpel geliehen und wird demnächst am Slayer meiner Süssen die AVID ersetzen.


----------



## kiwibanane (10. Februar 2013)

danke für die Info
ich bin begeistert

Gegen Gewichtsreduktion hab ich nichts einzuwenden 

also wenn es sonst keine Einwände gibt, die explizit für die M4 sprechen, dann bestell ich mir die V4, weil sie einfach noch a bissal leichter ist 

Alright?
Nach einem Wochenende Bremsen schauen, muss es jetzt auch mal reichen 

also keine Angst, den Powder dieses Wochenende konnte ich natürlich auch nicht meiden ;-)


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Februar 2013)

Hi hi Hier noch ein bisschl reichhaltiger aus GB!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=Hope+Bremsen
Und noch ein kleiner nachtrag zur V4
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597219


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. Februar 2013)

Das Argument, Shimanobremsen wegen der angeblich schlechten Versorgung mit Ersatzteilen nicht zu kaufen ist echt mal das bescheuertste, was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiwibanane (10. Februar 2013)

um das gehts ja nicht...

wenn du bessere Argumente für Shimano Bremsen für mich hast, nehm ich auch die...

Solang wir nicht über Formula zum diskutieren anfangen, wo ein Schräubchen EUR 7,-- kostet...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. Februar 2013)

Finde ein super Argument für die Shimanobremsen z.B. das kein Dot4 als Bremsflüssigkeit verwendet wird sondern Mineralöl... Auch das sie super easy zu entlüften sind, vom Preis her recht günstig usw... Im Endeffekt muss es jeder selbst wissen, ich würde mir aber immer wieder Shimanobremsen holen... und habe hier Saint, XT und neue Deore rumfliegen und alle funktionieren super...


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Februar 2013)

Hope brauch halt DOT 4 (an jeder Tanke erhältlich) besser 5.1er .
Hope läst sich super easy entlüften, änlich wie die Japsen .


----------



## bgl-allmountain (11. Februar 2013)

Formula The One fürs Vorderrad, nichts ist besser zu dosieren!


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Februar 2013)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Formula The One fürs Vorderrad, nichts ist besser zu dosieren!


und nicht's quiiiiiikt LAUTER


----------



## Giuliano.B (11. Februar 2013)

Auf das "die und die Bremse quitscht" gebe ich auch nichts mehr. Das ist vor allem Belagsache. Meine Saint hat mit den originalen Sinter auch gequitscht wie Hölle. Seit den organischen Koolstop hält die die Fresse. Genauso war´s bei der RX und der R1. Bei mir fahren viele Kolleschen die The One und die hat noch bei keinem rumgequitscht


----------



## bgl-allmountain (11. Februar 2013)

Hab mir jetzt für die Formula die Discs mit Spider geholt, die sollen angeblich weniger quietschen, bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Februar 2013)

Formula kommt mir auch nie wieder ans Rad....Bin mit meiner letzten Code R Fan von Avid geworden, funktioniert fantastisch und ist super zu warten. All das zu 'nem vernünftigen Preis. Ich bin sie persönlich noch nicht gefahren, stelle mir die neue X0 Trail aber als DIE Bremse für's Slayer vor


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. Februar 2013)

Ich hab die Zee drauf und bin sehr glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (12. Februar 2013)

von Formular zu Avid ist ja wie vom Regen in die Traufe


----------



## basti.rlp (12. Februar 2013)

Habe jetzt seit ca. 1 Monat die The One '12 im Gebrauch. Kann bisher nichts Negatives berichten. Satter Druckpunkt, extrem wertige Verarbeitung (da kann Shimano und Co einpacken!) und mittlerweile auch recht viel Power. Fahre hinten mit einer XT Aluspider-Scheibe (kein Thema!) und vorne noch die standart Formula-Disc ohne Aluspider. Quietschen habe ich hier auch (vorne) ... muss ich mal noch sehen, meine andere XT Scheibe ist leider zu verbogen  ... vielleicht liegts auch an den Belägen, kA ...


----------



## blechfisch (12. Februar 2013)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Formula kommt mir auch nie wieder ans Rad....Bin mit meiner letzten Code R Fan von Avid geworden, funktioniert fantastisch und ist super zu warten. All das zu 'nem vernünftigen Preis. Ich bin sie persönlich noch nicht gefahren, stelle mir die neue X0 Trail aber als DIE Bremse für's Slayer vor



Das ist *DIE* Bremse fürs Slayer!  Kann ich nur empfehlen. Masterpiece in allen Belangen die ich bisher testen konnte.


----------



## SlayMe (13. Februar 2013)

Ich kann auch die Hope M4 empfehlen. Die halten ewig.Ich habe drei Paar, das älteste ist ca. 7 Jahre alt und alle laufen tutti.  Ich habe mir übrigens auch einmal den Hebel der M4 stark verbogen und mit nem Maulschlüssel einfach zurückgebogen. Kein Ölverlust - gar nix.


----------



## basti.rlp (16. Februar 2013)

War heute unterwegs ... totaler Mist! Nur Matsch, total glatt ... war nicht so wirklich überzeugend. Bildchen habe ich mal gemacht


----------



## bgl-allmountain (16. Februar 2013)

Den Mashguard hab ich auch montiert, das is echt ein geiles Teil! Funktioniert vor allem bestens. In den Bayrischen Alpen liegt noch etwas mehr Schnee, werd aber morgen mal das Slayer etwas bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## las_bushus (17. Februar 2013)

Hab mein Slayer heute auch ausgeführt =)


----------



## basti.rlp (17. Februar 2013)

Wo sind denn da die Berge? Aber sonst top!!


----------



## las_bushus (17. Februar 2013)

Glaub mir da waren heute genügend und bei dem Schnee hat das schön gebrannt in den Oberschenkeln...





Wer genau hinschaut erkennt einen oder zwei


----------



## ma.schino (18. Februar 2013)

So war's hier die letzten Tage - der erste Test für mein Slayer.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Februar 2013)

Wo ist das? Ligurien?


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Februar 2013)

Eher Kanaren ... LaPalma evtl.


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Februar 2013)

Ja, ist La Palma. Schönes Slayer BTW


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Februar 2013)

Ob man wie gut. Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich Urlaub brauche?


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Februar 2013)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ob man wie gut. Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich Urlaub brauche?


da schließe ich mich  an


----------



## neikless (20. Februar 2013)

Ich fand La Palma nicht so prall, dann doch lieber Finale, ist einfach besser von den trails her, 
landschaftlich und klima ist natürlich in La Palma noch besser und lässt sich gut mit Stand/Frau/Freundin/urlaub verbinden ! ... zum Trails ballern würde ich nicht wieder hinfahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. Februar 2013)

Leute... war dat geil heut endlich nochmal nach meiner examensklausur das slayer über die trails zu prügeln  auch wenns ein wenig glatt war...


----------



## mephir (21. Februar 2013)

wie taugt dir der ccdb air im slayer?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Februar 2013)

Moin

Am Slayer 50 von 2011 ist ja der Steursatz FSA Orbit ZS no.57-1 verbaut. Die Originalgabel (Fox 36 Float R) hat nur ein 1,1/8" Schaft. Deshalb ist da so ein "Adapterkonus" an der Gabel. Ich wollte eventuell auf eine "tapered" Gabel umsteigen. 
Daher die Frage. Wo bekomme ich einen neuen Konus (laut Hersteller H6088) her? Die üblichen verdächtigen Onlineshops bieten nichts an. Der Steuersatz funktioniert noch tadellos. Deshalb wollte ich den eigentlich drin lassen.
Hat jemand von Euch beim Gabelumstieg einen neuen Konus verbaut?
Danke für die Hilfe.

MFG


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2013)

Importeur vielleicht?


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Februar 2013)

Ich habe nach Konus umstieg, einen "stressfreien" Hope verbaut !
und den "alten" verkauft !


----------



## isartrails (24. Februar 2013)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich einen neuen Konus (laut Hersteller H6088) her?


Wie wär's mal mit der Suchfunktion?
Gleich der erste Treffer beantwortet deine Frage.
Da du nicht der erste bist, der vor diesem Problem stand (auch ich), wurde die Frage hier im Forum schon mehrfach beantwortet.
Ich bekam meinen von FSA-Importeur Van Bokhoven für 3 Euro.

Selbst wenn du bei Google "H6088" eingibst, kommst du irgendwie ans Ziel...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. Februar 2013)

Hinauffahrmodus:





Hinabfahrmodus:





Hat Spaß gemacht, aber unter dem Schnee war eine richtig fiese Eisschicht...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Februar 2013)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wie wär's mal mit der Suchfunktion?
> Gleich der erste Treffer beantwortet deine Frage.
> Da du nicht der erste bist, der vor diesem Problem stand (auch ich), wurde die Frage hier im Forum schon mehrfach beantwortet.
> Ich bekam meinen von FSA-Importeur Van Bokhoven für 3 Euro.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.  
Ich versuche dann mal einen zu bekommen.

MFG


----------



## noie95 (25. Februar 2013)

bitte um info, danke im voraus!

slayer 2011 dämpfermasse?
- einbaulänge
- hub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2013)

wie gehabt 200/57mm


----------



## noie95 (25. Februar 2013)

aha... 
hmmmm und das bei 165mm travel.... *blöd*


----------



## big-p-fan (25. Februar 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> aha...
> hmmmm und das bei 165mm travel.... *blöd*



Und was willst du uns damit sagen...?


----------



## noie95 (25. Februar 2013)

sorry, nix eigentlich! hab nur laut gedacht.
das neue slayer hat doch 165mm travel hinten, oder irre ich?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2013)

ist doch bei 1: 2,895 i. M. noch im Rahmen.
63mm Hub würen zwar schöner, aber na ja.


----------



## noie95 (25. Februar 2013)

du kannst wohl gedanken lesen... ))) genau das ging mir im kopf rum.

aber mit nem coiler gehts bestimmt auch recht gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (25. Februar 2013)

es gibt ja durchaus rahmen mit 63 mm hub bei 216 EBL


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Februar 2013)

aber nicht hier


----------



## bestmove (25. Februar 2013)

geht doch richtig goil mit coil


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2013)

ja sag ich doch.
Der Hinterbau klappt mit 57mm.

Solange man i. M. die 1:3,0 nicht überschreitet sagt Fox "JA".


----------



## RobG301 (2. März 2013)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Naja, wie wir ja hier schon festgestellt haben sehen sich die aktuellen "Enduro"-Bikes alle recht ähnlich. Das ist wohl die momentan angesagte Design-Linie.
> 
> Warten wir also die ersten Testberichte plus eigene Testfahrten ab, hoffe mal das es im Kleinwalstertal vor Ort ist. Dann kann ich mal Slayer SXC gegen "New Slayer" direkt vergleichen.
> 
> ...



Und jetzt wieder 2 Jahre später kostet das Slayer 70 mit "nur" X9 Schaltung 4999,-!


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2013)

Hi Männers , ich bau mir jetzt endlich mein Slayer auf aber beim Umwerfertyp hänge ich noch. Was für ein Ding muß da eigentlich dran

Ist das dann eventuell _ e type ohne Blech_?


----------



## basti.rlp (5. März 2013)

E-Type. Adapterplatte sollte eigentlich beim Rahmen dabei sein.


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2013)

OK Danke,
 eben hats 2 Mal geklingelt


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. März 2013)

Viel Spaß beim aufbauen!


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2013)

Hatte ich den ganzen Nachmittag Spaß,bis ich folgendes feststellte. So aufgebaut is schon aber der tapered Steuersatz hat unten nen anderes Maß als der von meinem  Votec . Also wieder warten!

Welches Maß braucht das Slayer denn  unten Leute . Ich muß wegen unterem 1.5 Lager  nen neuen bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (6. März 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hatte ich den ganzen Nachmittag Spaß,bis ich folgendes feststellte. So aufgebaut is schon aber der tapered Steuersatz hat unten nen anderes Maß als der von meinem  Votec . Also wieder warten!
> 
> Welches Maß braucht das Slayer denn  unten Leute . Ich muß wegen unterem 1.5 Lager  nen neuen bestellen.



http://www.fullspeedahead.com/category_list/53/HEADSETS
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/292/Orbit-15E-ZS
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/stora...e-f108-431d-bad1-94f0436e9ad0_Orbit1.5EZS.pdf
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/293/Orbit-15E-ZS-1
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/stora...ba-4357-a9d4-25bb2c23caf6_Orbit 1.5E ZS-1.pdf
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/290/Orbit-15-ZS---NO-57
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/stora...-c440-414a-b630-2a84bda89c54_Orbit 1.5 ZS.pdf
Reicht das?
Je nach dem, was für ein Schaftrohr die Gabel hat.
Kann man übrigens leicht googeln.
Wenn du nur einzelne Ersatzteile brauchst, die führt van Bokhoven.
Mit der Teilenummer aus den Explosionszeichnungen bestellen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. März 2013)

Die einzige Angabe, die du benötigst, ist "ZS44mm Top / ZS56" und die findet sich sogar bei Bikeaction.de 

Unten also ZS56!


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2013)

Bike ist nur fast fertig , für die Info ich hatts selbst schon rausgefunden.

Welche Steckachse ist serienmäßig verbaut kann man das hier irgendwo nachlesen


----------



## mohrstefan (6. März 2013)

passt!!
der Wald ruuuft


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. März 2013)

Hinten? Klar, kannste bei bikeaction.de nachlesen  SHIMANO E-THRU 142 X 12 MM HINTERACHSE


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2013)

Danke ich hab bei bikecomponents die Achse gefunden die sollte gehen.

*shimano E-Thru Steckachse SM-AX65-A 12mm Modell 2013 *

http://www.bike-components.de/


----------



## big-p-fan (12. März 2013)

So, jetzt ist es fertig und fahrbereit für die anstehende Saison...


----------



## mohrstefan (12. März 2013)

OMG,sehen die Teile immer geil aus wenn'se NEU sind


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2013)

sieht einfach egeil aus das Slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. März 2013)

Aber mal was anderes. Ich habe beim Pedalieren festgestellt, das das Salyer mit dem originalen Fox RP23 Dämpfer nich annähernd wippferi zu bekommen ist. Kann man die Plattformhärte noch erhöhen lassen , das die Karre ruhig bleibt. Wer macht das perfekt für FOX. Oder nehm ich besser gleich den Monarchen ?


----------



## greg12 (14. März 2013)

wirst du auch nicht wippfrei bekommen, die kinematik des slayer ist auf minimalen pedalrückschlag ausgelegt und nicht auf wippfreiheit, heißt der hinterbau zieht sich unter kettenzug einfach zusammen. gut das könnte man mit einer zu hohen druckstufe ausgleichen, das wiederum beschneidet das fahrwerk allerdings im ansprechverhalten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

mit dem Monarchen wird es nicht anders, nur "toter".


----------



## ma.schino (14. März 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes. Ich habe beim Pedalieren festgestellt, das das Salyer mit dem originalen Fox RP23 Dämpfer nich annähernd wippferi zu bekommen ist. Kann man die Plattformhärte noch erhöhen lassen , das die Karre ruhig bleibt. Wer macht das perfekt für FOX. Oder nehm ich besser gleich den Monarchen ?



Ccdb air


----------



## mohrstefan (14. März 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes. Ich habe beim Pedalieren festgestellt, das das Salyer mit dem originalen Fox RP23 Dämpfer nich annähernd wippferi zu bekommen ist. Kann man die Plattformhärte noch erhöhen lassen , das die Karre ruhig bleibt. Wer macht das perfekt für FOX. Oder nehm ich besser gleich den Monarchen ?


 Manitou Evolver  SPV


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

RP23 gepusht ist bestiimt auch eine Versuchung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. März 2013)

bei Manitou macht das,das "SPV"


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

na ja, ich halte das spv für den letzten dreck.
spielt aber keine rolle


----------



## mohrstefan (14. März 2013)

hmm,funktioniert aber Prima "der dreck " . 
und komisch warum haben so viele den RP 23 rausgeschmissen !?
egal,


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

es wippt zwar weniger, aber die performance bleibt m. E. auf der Strecke.
Im RP23 mit BoostValve ist das SPV auch verbaut, allerdings funktioniert es dort besser.

Push wirft den Kram raus und ersetzt ihn gegen einen richtigen Shimstack.


----------



## basti.rlp (14. März 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> hmm,funktioniert aber Prima "der dreck " .
> und komisch warum haben so viele den RP 23 rausgeschmissen !?
> egal,




Ich finde den RP23 echt vernünftig. Nicht umsonst wird er von fast jedem Enduroprofi bevorzugt eingebaut. Klar geht auch ein CCDB Air oder Vivid Air ... aber der RP23 bringt einen super "Lockout" mit und leistet einigermaßen gute Qualität beim Dämpfen ... insofern man nicht viel schwerer als 85kg ist.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. März 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ich finde den RP23 echt vernünftig. Nicht umsonst wird er von fast jedem Enduroprofi bevorzugt eingebaut. Klar geht auch ein CCDB Air oder Vivid Air ... aber der RP23 bringt einen super "Lockout" mit und leistet einigermaßen gute Qualität beim Dämpfen ... insofern man nicht viel schwerer als 85kg ist.


Und da liegt eben der Hund begraben 85+  oder sogar dreistellig inkl. was Mann halt so dabei hat


----------



## basti.rlp (14. März 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Und da liegt eben der Hund begraben 85+  oder sogar dreistellig inkl. was Mann halt so dabei hat




Ja, sogar ich, mit meinen gerade mal so ca. 75kg fahrfertig, bekomme den RP23 nur schwer eingestellt. Durchschlagen ist immer drin, aber da mach ich mir keine Gedanken. Sobald wieder Geld da ist, kommt was vernünftiges an Luft rein. 

LG


----------



## Montana03 (15. März 2013)

Der Fox RP 23 ist nicht ohne Grund einer der teuersten Dämpfer in dem Segment. Es gibt für diesen Dämpfer mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten als die meisten denken. Und das ist aufgrund der individuellen Vorlieben  von uns, und auch aufgrund der Gewichtsunterschiede gut so.
Zum Setup: Als erstes den SAG und damit den Luftdruck = Federhärte einstellen, dann die Dämpfungseigenschaften Zugstufe einstellen. Dann die Propedal-Stufe 3 wählen. Siehe auch: http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/eng/rear_shocks/float_rp23.htm Für den Dämpfer gibt unterschiedliche Tunes, die je Druckstufe, Zugstufe und das Boostvalve beeinflussen, z.B.  Velocity M ,  Rebound L ,  Boost Valve 200. Kann man einstellen lassen. Vielleicht brauchst Du nur ein höher eingestelltes Boost Valve. Lass dich mal beraten: http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.php/service
Und dann kann man noch die Volume Air Spacer tauschen um das Progressionsverhalten zu ändern. 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html






Damit kriegst Du Dein Problem sicher hin. 
Schwer wird es, wenn man für semiprofessionelles Ballern mehr Konstanz auch für den heißen Dämpfer braucht. Dafür gibt's dann den CCDB-Air oder den Vivid Air. Oder wenn Du fluffigeres Ansprechverhalten suchst den Roco Air (aber du suchst ja das Gegenteil).  Gruß,


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. März 2013)

Am RP23 hat mich am meisten das wegsacken gestört (das man aber ja über Tuning in den Griff bekommen kann) , und die irgendwie Performance wenn es auf längeren Trails dauerhaft ruppig war und der Dämpfer heiß geworden ist- Bikepark Leogang und viele Trails in den Alpen lassen grüßen... Daher hab ich mir irgendwann den Stahlfederdämpfer geholt.... Wenn ich ehrlich bin, finde ich das Slayer eig. recht okay vom wippen beim pedalieren her- sogar mit dem bei mir verbauten Roco Coil R, der ja zwar wenigstens den Ausgleichsbehälter hat, aber kein Tst...


----------



## Montana03 (15. März 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ja, sogar ich, mit meinen gerade mal so ca. 75kg fahrfertig, bekomme den RP23 nur schwer eingestellt. Durchschlagen ist immer drin, aber da mach ich mir keine Gedanken.
> LG


 
Das kriegst'e mit den Volume Air Spacern aber sicher weg, oder machst Du 3m Drops?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2013)

Einem Coil kann sicher kein Luftdämpfer das Wasser reichen.

Ein RP wird wegen des kleineresn Ölvolumes sicher schneller heiß.
Folge: Öl wird dünnflüssiger, Zug- Druckstufe werden schneller.

Allerdings ist das sehr vom Öl abhängig.
"Dickes" Öl wird bei Erwäremung deutlich schneller "dünn" als ohnehin schon schon "dünnes" Öl.
Fox verwendet 10er Öl.

Ein gepushter RP wird mit 2,5er Öl abgestimmt.
Das "Wasser" ist um einiges temperaturresistenter als das 10er. 

Der RP ist danach deutlich weniger anfällig gegen Hitze.


----------



## basti.rlp (15. März 2013)

Montana03 schrieb:


> Das kriegst'e mit den Volume Air Spacern aber sicher weg, oder machst Du 3m Drops?



So 2m Drops sind schon als mal dabei. Glaube da kann ich machen was ich will, das macht der Dämpfer in Kombination mit korrektem SAG einfach nicht mit. Daher auf lange Sicht gesehen wohl ein Vivid Air. Sobald das Geld wieder vorhanden ist  - aber aktuell bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Teil. Hatte mal den Coil (Vivid RC2 mit Titanfeder) drin. Da war das Wippen zu stark für meinen Geschmack. Aber das Ansprechverhalten war halt Sahne. Dennoch bin ich zrück auf den RP23. Habe ihn für 140 gekauft, das war und ist ein Kampfpreis für diese Leistung. Aber leider passt mir de L Rebound Tune überhaupt nicht mehr. Habe den Rebound komplett rausgedreht, aber dennoch kommt mir der Hinterbau viel zu schnell. Hätte wohl lieber M genommen. Naja ... fahren wir mal noch so weiter bis der Vivid kommt 

Aber die Sache mit dem Öl ist echt interessant. Auch die massigen Tunemöglichkeiten sind schön, aber mühsam.

Mal was anderes. Meine Bolzen vom Rocky für den Dämpfer gehen aktuell kaum mehr durch die Dämpferbuchsen, muss da schon mit sampfter Gewalt dran. Jemand ne Idee wo ich neue bekomme, oder an was das liegen kann? Anfägnlich ging das noch super easy ... aber mittlerweile ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2013)

Hast du mal das Volumen der Luftkammer am RP verändert?
Bei CCdB wird das auch so gemacht.

Es führt einfach zu mehr Endprogression bei niedrigerem Ausgangsdruck.
kaputt geht da nix.


----------



## basti.rlp (15. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hast du mal das Volumen der Luftkammer am RP verändert?
> Bei CCdB wird das auch so gemacht.
> 
> Es führt einfach zu mehr Endprogression bei niedrigerem Ausgangsdruck.
> kaputt geht da nix.



Also weniger Druck?


----------



## Montana03 (15. März 2013)

Guck noch mal auf das Bild von meinem Post von 10:02 Uhr (vorige Seite). Wenn Du den großen Volume Spacer nimmst, dann hast Du weniger Volumen im Dämpfer. Und dieses "weniger" macht beim entlasteten Bike vielleicht nur ein paar Prozent aus - und beim voll eingefederten Bike macht es viel mehr Prozent aus. Dann steigt der Druck relativ viel stärker an und damit erzeugst Du eine starke Endprogression die Dich vor Durchschlägen schützt. 
Den Luftdruck und den Sag solltest Du so lassen wie vorher, damit Ansprechverhalten, wippen usw. nicht verändert werden. 
Gruß,


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2013)

1. man braucht die Fox- Spacer nur bei Dämpfern mit der kleinsten Luftkammer, oder ab 2013 Modellen. Sonst kann man sich Kunststoffstreifen aus Haribodosen schneiden und in den Ringspalt einlegen.

2. Der Druck für den sag bleibt etwa gleich, der Dämpfer wird nur progressiver.

Meistens fahren die Durchschlaggebeutelten mit weniger sag.
Für die gilt dann, "weniger Luftdruck" und "mehr sag" möglich.


----------



## crossboss (15. März 2013)

Erstmal meinen Dank für eure Unterstützung was den Rp23 angeht. In 3 anderen Bikes hat dertadellos gefunzt, jedenfallt gut genug. Ich schau mir das dann malgenauer an und reduzier erstmal  das Luft Volumen um den etwas progressiver zu machen. Ich hab den schon zerlegt . Die schöne große Luftkammen meines Dämpfers sollte ihn ja linearer machen, soweit die Ironie.
Für mich 100 kg Kerl ist der Dämpfer, trotz XL Rahmen wohl nicht abgestimmt worden.  Und ja, man merkt die nachlassende Dämpfung schon , sonst würd ich wohl auch nicht dauerernd nachregulieren müssen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. März 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> So 2m Drops sind schon als mal dabei. Glaube da kann ich machen was ich will, das macht der Dämpfer in Kombination mit korrektem SAG einfach nicht mit. Daher auf lange Sicht gesehen wohl ein Vivid Air. Sobald das Geld wieder vorhanden ist  - aber aktuell bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Teil. Hatte mal den Coil (Vivid RC2 mit Titanfeder) drin. Da war das Wippen zu stark für meinen Geschmack. Aber das Ansprechverhalten war halt Sahne. Dennoch bin ich zrück auf den RP23. Habe ihn für 140 gekauft, das war und ist ein Kampfpreis für diese Leistung. Aber leider passt mir de L Rebound Tune überhaupt nicht mehr. Habe den Rebound komplett rausgedreht, aber dennoch kommt mir der Hinterbau viel zu schnell. Hätte wohl lieber M genommen. Naja ... fahren wir mal noch so weiter bis der Vivid kommt
> 
> Aber die Sache mit dem Öl ist echt interessant. Auch die massigen Tunemöglichkeiten sind schön, aber mühsam.
> 
> Mal was anderes. Meine Bolzen vom Rocky für den Dämpfer gehen aktuell kaum mehr durch die Dämpferbuchsen, muss da schon mit sampfter Gewalt dran. Jemand ne Idee wo ich neue bekomme, oder an was das liegen kann? Anfägnlich ging das noch super easy ... aber mittlerweile ...



Mein Tipp: Besorg dir bei Huber Bushings die Kunststoffgleitlager und neue Buchsen, und wenn die Bolzen platt sind halt neue vom Rocky Händler!
Das gute bei den Kunststoffgleitlagern ist, das diese 1. ein besseres Ansprechverhalten garantieren als der Schrott von Fox und 2. zuerst platt gehen, bevor die teuren Buchsen oder die Bolzen leiden


----------



## mohrstefan (16. März 2013)

Ich weis nicht, auf der einen seite ist man froh über MEHR Luftvolumen im Dämpfer(+AGB) = Hitze,Ansprechverhalten,lineal und Durchschlagschutz .
auf der anderen seite beschneidet man den Dämpfer mit WENIGER Luftvolumen??
Der Sommer wird's zeigen !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2013)

Das Ansprechverhalten ändert sich mit dem Luftvolumen (in der Hauptluftkammer, nicht im AGB!) nicht.
Er wird nur linear.

Fox hat zwischenzeitlich auch Kunststoffgleitlager (IGUS)
Im Vergleich zu Huber aber mit Bund, Dichtung und generell durchgehender Achse.


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2013)

Was für Buchsen sind denn diese originalen am Slayer /Foxdämpfer? Mit O-RINGEN und Dichtkappen. Sind das Nadellager. Wenn die Lagerung wie beim Slayer extrem feinfühlig ist, macht es dem Wippen leider auch leichter.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2013)

bis 2012 hat man die Metallbuchsen mir der roten Beschichtung verwendet.
Drinen haben sich meist 2- teilige Alubuchsen (roh) gedreht.

an 2013 sind das die o. g. Kunststoffbuchsen, die Achsen sind dann durchgehend und beschichtet.

Zudem gibt es noch Nadellager, die gehen noch feinfühliger.

Ich fahre jetzt in allen Bikes Nadellager und bin begeistert.
Vielleicht wippt es etwas mehr?
Egal, das ist sowieso ein nicht greifbare Größe.


----------



## basti.rlp (16. März 2013)

Aktuell:












Neu: 
- Avid X0 Trail (noch ungekürzt)
- Nobby Nic
- Sunline V1 764 Flatbar
- Easton Havoc Vorbau 50mm

Demnächst wird noch mit einer kompletten X0-Gruppe auf 10-fach umgebaut und der Vivid oder CCDB Air kommt noch.

LG


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2013)

Basti, jetzt ist klar warum dein Dämpfer durchrauscht.
Du hast ja die XV2 Luftkammer drauf.
Original ist doch XV1 drauf?


----------



## basti.rlp (16. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Basti, jetzt ist klar warum dein Dämpfer durchrauscht.
> Du hast ja die XV2 Luftkammer drauf.
> Original ist doch XV1 drauf?



Was soll ich machen, war so im Rahmen drin. Habe ihn ja von Privat gekauft. Aber ich meine, dass da auch so eine XV2 drin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg


----------



## basti.rlp (16. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg



Ja danke, aber bevor ich da rumbastel kauf ich mir was anderes


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2013)

Wenn du dir das nicht zutraust und versuchst, wirst du mit einem Vivid oder DB auch überfordert sein.
Beim DB liegen übrigens schon diese Ringe für die Luftkammer bei.


----------



## basti.rlp (16. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir das nicht zutraust und versuchst, wirst du mit einem Vivid oder DB auch überfordert sein.
> Beim DB liegen übrigens schon diese Ringe für die Luftkammer bei.



Quatsch ... das ist gar kein Thema ... aber diesen Dämpfer baue ich noch ein Mal aus (brauche ja dann auch neue Bolzen/Buchsen) und das wird der Zeitpunkt sein, wenn ein neuer Dämpfer kommt.


----------



## basti.rlp (16. März 2013)

Btw:

Kennt jemand einen gute Händler? Brauche diese Dämpferbolzen hier:


----------



## mohrstefan (16. März 2013)

WIE IMMER Kimmerle


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2013)

oder bikeaction direkt.


----------



## basti.rlp (16. März 2013)

Danke.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. März 2013)

Je nachdem wie tief die Rillen und Kratzer sind, würde ich mal schauen ob du nicht ein bissl was mit polieren usw hinbekommst- die Bolzen sind, soweit ich weiß, nicht ganz günstig! Und bei neuen Bolzen, Buchsen und Gleitlagern unbedingt aufpassen, dass sich die Buchsen in den Gleitlagern drehen und nicht die Buchsen auf dem Bolzen!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Ansprechverhalten ändert sich mit dem Luftvolumen (in der Hauptluftkammer, nicht im AGB!) nicht.
> Er wird nur linear.
> 
> Fox hat zwischenzeitlich auch Kunststoffgleitlager (IGUS)
> Im Vergleich zu Huber aber mit Bund, Dichtung und generell durchgehender Achse.



Habe die neuen Fox Buchsen noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, aber hat die durchgängige Achse nicht Nachteile? Gerade die 2 Teilige Variante erlaubt es doch, eine größere Auflagefläche zu haben, an der die Buchse durch den Zug des Bolzens mit dem Rahmen verpresst wird, und sich der Dämpfer mit dem eingepressten Gleitlager auf der Buchse dreht. Wenn die Konstruktion der neuen Fox ähnlich ist wie die alten, die bereits beim Slayer verbaut waren und auf die durchgängige Achse die beiden Seitenstücke und Dichtungen einfach aufgesteckt werden, dann scheint mir das andere System (Huber) sinniger. Oder sind die von Fox mit der durchgängigen Achse so wie die dreiteiligen vom Huber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2013)

Durchgängige Achsen verformen sich nocht so wie die beiden Hälften.
Außerdem haben sie etwas mehr Auflagefläche und damit eine geringere Spannung.
Man erkennt das am Tragbild wenn man gebrauchte Buchsen ausbaut.

Zudem haben die neuen Varianten einen Bund eine Dichtung.


----------



## mohrstefan (24. März 2013)

KLEINE Revision dh alle Lager nachgeschmiert Dämpfer im Service !





Da kann JL-Service mal wieder zeigen was er drauf hat


----------



## basti.rlp (24. März 2013)

Ou man, der Vivid Air ist möglich ... aber ich bin total unsicher, ob er im Bike so gut performt und mir nicht die ganze Uphilltauglichkeit durch Wippen zerstört. Unsicherheit!


----------



## ma.schino (24. März 2013)

Ich finde wippen ist bei diesen Dämpfern nicht so sehr das problem. (Fahre selbst ccdb air)

Eher die Hecklastigkeit durch fehlendes propedal. Bei 180mm gabel wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer...
Der Hinterbau sackt schon ein bisschen ein nach einer Weile. Propedal oder tst hilft da schon ein bisschen mehr druck audf dem Vorderrad zu behalten.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. März 2013)

wieso soll der hinterbau einsacken? fande das gerad beim rp23 nervig, das der immer so durch den Federweg gerauscht ist... aber beim vivid air kannste doch jeden furz einstellen, das sollte doch hinzubekommen sein?!


----------



## ma.schino (24. März 2013)

Ich spreche vom bergauf fahren.


----------



## mohrstefan (24. März 2013)

daraufhin habe ich auch beim Dämpferservice bestanden (am DHX Coil) das ,das Propedal noch ein wenig verstärgt wird .
Am Alti mit dem Evolver ist das Prima geschehen .


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2013)

Das PP wird bei Fox mechanisch über eine Feder geregelt.
Die drückt eine Art Nadel in eine Bypassbohrung und verschließt sie.
Bypass zu= PP aktiv
Bypass auf= PP aus

Beim RP gibt es verschiedene Federn, beim DHX nicht.

SPV ist eine andere Art "Wippunterdrückung".

RS hat beides nicht.


----------



## mohrstefan (25. März 2013)

Wie das Funktioniert ist mier schnuppe !!!
hauptsache es macht was ich will nach dem Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blechfisch (26. März 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand die Dämpfer-Buchsenbreite vom Slayer sagen? Unten sollten es 22,2mm sein, aber oben bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. (mir fehlt ein präzises Messwerkzeug -.- )

Danke


----------



## mohrstefan (26. März 2013)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand die Dämpfer-Buchsenbreite vom Slayer sagen? Unten sollten es 22,2mm sein, aber oben bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. (mir fehlt ein präzises Messwerkzeug -.- )
> 
> Danke


 27,6 mm


----------



## blechfisch (26. März 2013)

Ich danke dir!


----------



## blechfisch (26. März 2013)

...und noch eine Frage: 

Einige haben, wie ich dem Fred hier entnehmen konnte, andere Buchsen als die orig. von Rocky verbaut. Das habe ich auch vor. Gerade die obere Buchsen"lösung" kommt mir nicht sehr geschickt vor und ich würde da gerne etwas normales haben (wo die Buchse nicht über die Spacer geklemmt wird). Als Dämpfer kommen bei mir Fox und RockShox zum Einsatz..beide gleiches Buchsenmass...Habt ihr einen Tip welche Buchsen ich da nehmen kann? Bin mir bei RockShox und/oder Fox schon mal gar nicht sicher ob die Buchsen in 10x27,6mm überhaupt haben? Also gleich Huber&Co?

Danke für Tips&Hilfe


----------



## basti.rlp (26. März 2013)

Sooo ... ich brauch eure Hilfe. Auf dem Bild sind meine zwei Dämpferbolzen zu sehen. Kein schöner Anblick  ... Also kommt jetzt alles neu.






Ich bräuchte von euch einen Tipp:

- Welche Buchsen soll ich (für einen normalen Einbau á la RM) für meinen Vivid Air kaufen?
- Welche Maße brauch ich genau?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## mohrstefan (26. März 2013)

blechfisch schrieb:


> ...und noch eine Frage:
> 
> Einige haben, wie ich dem Fred hier entnehmen konnte, andere Buchsen als die orig. von Rocky verbaut. Das habe ich auch vor. Gerade die obere Buchsen"lösung" kommt mir nicht sehr geschickt vor und ich würde da gerne etwas normales haben (wo die Buchse nicht über die Spacer geklemmt wird). Als Dämpfer kommen bei mir Fox und RockShox zum Einsatz..beide gleiches Buchsenmass...Habt ihr einen Tip welche Buchsen ich da nehmen kann? Bin mir bei RockShox und/oder Fox schon mal gar nicht sicher ob die Buchsen in 10x27,6mm überhaupt haben? Also gleich Huber&Co?
> 
> Danke für Tips&Hilfe


habe eben noch mal auf der Bikeaction seite nachgeschaut die sagen sogar 28mm, ich hatte damals 27,6 mm gemessen 




an den Huber für mein Fox Coil Projekt habe ich auch schon gedacht für 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (26. März 2013)

So ganz versteh ich das ja nicht.

Ich habe oben 2 Spacer und unten 2 Spacer die jeweils unterschiedlich groß sind. Bolzen habe ich 2 von je 22,2x10 mm ... stimmt das jetzt? Die Information findet man ja niergends ...

LG und danke für eure Geduld ;D


----------



## mohrstefan (26. März 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> So ganz versteh ich das ja nicht.
> 
> Ich habe oben 2 Spacer und unten 2 Spacer die jeweils unterschiedlich groß sind. Bolzen habe ich 2 von je 22,2x10 mm ... stimmt das jetzt? Die Information findet man ja niergends ...
> 
> LG und danke für eure Geduld ;D


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. März 2013)

Die Bolzen bestellste ganz normal über irgendeinen Rocky Händler, sind leider nicht ganz billig.... Bei den Buchsen würde ich mich mal an Huber Buchsen wenden, mit denen habe ich bis jetzt nur super Erfahrungen gemacht- sprich sie machen das, was sie auch sollen...

28 bei den Buchsen sollte passen, der Bolzen soll ja nur die Buchsen in die Schwinge klemmen und die Buchsen sollen sich nicht auf den Bolzen drehen wie es bei den original verbauten leider oft passiert: daher ja die miesen Schleifspuren...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2013)

Fox baut sein 2013 andere Lager.
http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...2013-HARDWARE/?listing_sort=&listing_count=96
Sind jetzt auch wie Huber aus IGUS Material, haben aber zusätzlich Bund und Dichungen.
Drehen sich deutlich einfacher als früher.
Das Material ist haltbarer als der alte rote Kram.


----------



## mohrstefan (26. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fox baut sein 2013 andere Lager.
> http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...2013-HARDWARE/?listing_sort=&listing_count=96
> Sind jetzt auch wie Huber aus IGUS Material, haben aber zusätzlich Bund und Dichungen.
> Drehen sich deutlich einfacher als früher.
> Das Material ist haltbarer als der alte rote Kram.


 danke


----------



## blechfisch (27. März 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> So ganz versteh ich das ja nicht.
> 
> Ich habe oben 2 Spacer und unten 2 Spacer die jeweils unterschiedlich groß sind. Bolzen habe ich 2 von je 22,2x10 mm ... stimmt das jetzt? Die Information findet man ja niergends ...
> 
> LG und danke für eure Geduld ;D



Ja stimmt. Oben und Unten sind 22.2mm Bolzen im StandardSetup verbaut. Das die Spacer oben größer sind, liegt daran, dass der obere Bolzen über die Spacer geklemmt wird. Das ist genau das, was ich eigentlich gerne ändern möchte. Ich weiss eh nicht so recht wieso das Rocky so gelöst hat. Kerbwirkung der Bolzen auf die Umlenkhebel verringer? 

Aber wie auch immer. Wenn man oben normale Spacer verwenden möchte (siehe Bild mit dem Manitou) muss der Bolzen also etwas länger sein --> knapp 28mm


----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fox baut sein 2013 andere Lager.
> http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...2013-HARDWARE/?listing_sort=&listing_count=96
> Sind jetzt auch wie Huber aus IGUS Material, haben aber zusätzlich Bund und Dichungen.
> Drehen sich deutlich einfacher als früher.
> Das Material ist haltbarer als der alte rote Kram.



Du sagtest es  Aber da ich seit über einem Jahr mit den Huber Bushings sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, und zudem die Technik hinter seinen Produkten sinniger finde, da beim Huber die Klemmung im Rahmen bzw. der Schwinge nicht nur über die kleine Auflagefläche der Stirnflächen der Achse , auf die dann der Bund aufgesteckt wird, erfolgt, sondern über die massivere Achsenstirnfläche, da der Bund direkt als Verdickung außerhalb des Bereichs, der in den Lagern läuft, vorhanden ist... siehe http://huber-bushings.com/technik/ Sry wenn das ganze nicht in Fachtermini ausgedrückt ist, ich bin Geograph und kein Maschbauer


----------



## basti.rlp (27. März 2013)

Die Huber-Bushings sehen gut aus. Sind sogar mit knapp über 30 (kann mir jemand sagen was die Spezialanfertigung für die 27x10 kostet) inkl. Gleitlager sogar recht günstig. Könnte man irgendwann mal in Angriff nehmen. Aber was ich mich frage ... sind durchgehende Dämpferbuchsen nicht besser als geteilte? Vor allem wenn man sich mal die Belastungsgrafik der Huber-Bushings ansieht, ist ganz klar zu sehen, dass die Kontaktstelle der beiden Teile am höchsten belastet ist. Würde mich mal interessieren wie das bei einer durchgehenden Buchse aussieht.


LG


----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. März 2013)

Klar ist eine durchgängige Achse besser, aber die Fläche, mit der die Buchsen geklemmt werden sollte denke ich zumindest ebenfalls bedacht werden. Es kommt ja aber auch auf die Länge der Achse an, und dort setzt der Huber ja die dreiteiligen Buchsen ab Einbaulängen von 40mm ein, die eine Achse haben, die zumindest im Bereich der Gleitlager durchgängig ist und dann außerhalb von den beiden äußeren Teilen aufgenommen und geklemmt wird... 
Ich habe bei mir die Huber Buchsen jetzt im Slayer seit nem halben Jahr verbaut und mein Bruder in seinem Big Hit und Transition Double seit einem Jahr- und trotz vielem Fahren sind noch die ersten Gleitlager drin und an den Buchsen selbst lässt sich kein Verschleiß beobachten- Klar zeigen die Gleitlager an der Stelle, wo sich die beiden Buchsenteile treffen Spuren davon, hat aber die Funktion bis jetzt noch nicht beeinflusst... Darüber hinaus ist ja der Vorteil der Kunststoffgleitlager, dass diese eher verschleißen als die Buchsen selbst...

Ich hab für die Sonderanfertigung beim Slayer nicht mehr bezahlt, meine ich mich zu erinnern!

Im Zweifelsfall: Schreib ihm doch einfach ne Mail über das Kontaktformular und frag ihn, was er dazu meint und wie er zu der Belastung an der Stelle, wo die beiden Buchsenteile zusammentreffen, steht!


----------



## basti.rlp (28. März 2013)

So, Vivid ist drin. Gefahren bin ich auch schon. Ausführlich Details schreibe ich morgen hier rein 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (29. März 2013)

So ... meine Erfahrung zum Vivid.

*Einbau und Set-up:*

Problemlos. Ich habe den Dämpfer bewusst "falsch herum" eingebaut, da ich es so schicker finde. Letztendlich ist es ja sowieso egal. 
Das Set up wurde von einem super Sram-Video zum Dämpfer angeleitet. Von dieser Basis aus habe ich dem Dämpfer vorerst den korrekten SAG verpasst. Aktuell fahre ich ihn mit ca. 30-35% SAG (muss wohl nochmals etwas nachpumpen) und nutze den Federweg bis auf ca. 0,5 cm vollkommen aus. Die Compression (Low-Speed) ist bei mir bis auf 2 Klicks vollends auf +, damit fährt es sich angenehmer nach oben, ohne dabei viel an Feinfühligkeit auf langsamen Wurzelpasagen zu verlieren. Soweit so gut. In Punkto Rebound, bzw. Beginning Stroke gibt es nicht viel zu berichten. Die Sache erfüllt ihren Zweck sehr gut. Die Einstellungsmöglichkeit Ending Stroke ist sicherlich ein nettes Feature, bisher aber kaum ins Gewicht gefallen (ich fühle kaum Veränderungen wenn ich dort etwas verstelle - getestet an Drops oder Sprüngen bei dem der Dämpfer auch voll einfedert!). Aktuell fahre ich hier die angesprochene Standardeinstellung des Sram-Videos - Das passt mir soweit ganz gut.

*Auf dem Trail/Bergauf*

Bergauf

Der Dämpfer ist im Gegensatz zum RP23 sicherlich viel wippanfälliger und auch in Punkto ProPedal-Funktion, gerade bei Bergauffahrten, sicherlich benachteiligt. Aber mit der aktuellen Low-Speed-Einstellung bin ich sehr zufrieden. Auch ein "Einsacken" des Hinterbaus bei längeren Anstiegen konnte ich nicht feststellen. Da ich als Vergleichswert eigentlich nur meine eigene Anstrengung betrachten kann, bin ich hier positiv überrascht. Ich empfand es in keiner Weiser als anstrengender mit dem Dämpfer längere Zeit bergauf zu fahren. (vllt. hatte ich auch nur einen guten Tag  ). Somit bin ich auch hier sehr zufrieden.

Auf dem Trail

Bergab. Jaha ... das wollen wir doch fahren, oder nicht? Genial! Sehr feinfühlig. Super Ansprechverhalten, auch bei voller Federwegsnutzung. Ich bin einfach begeistert. Zwar ist der Vivid nicht ganz so fluffig wie der RC2 Coil, aber das ist vielleicht auch gerade der Vorteil, wenn er in einem Enduro eingebaut wird. Den Vergleich zum RP23 spare ich mir an dieser Stelle, da kann der Fox-Dämpfer einfach nicht mithalten. Dementsprechend steigert sich natürlich auch das Abfahrtspotential des Slayers. Drops und Sprünge sowie ruppige Abfahrten fahren sich jetzt nochmals entspannter.

*Verarbeitung*

Wie bereits beim RC2 Coil, ist auch hier die Fertigung hervorragend. Einstellmöglichkeiten satt, AirCan-Ventilverstellung, Bedienelemente ... alles top! Lediglich die Verstellung des Ending Stroke via Inbus ist nervig, aber das wurde ja jetzt beim neuen Modell geändert und wer seine Einstellung hat, wird hier sowieso nicht des öfteren rumhantieren - Daher ist die ganze Sache akzeptabel. 


*Fazit*

Nach Fox Float RP23 und RS RC2 Coil bin ich nun mit dem Vivid vollends glücklich. Alle meine Erwartungen wurden erfüllt. Zudem behält man mit der Möglichkeit der Luftdruckverstellung die Variabilität den Dämpfer auf die Strecke oder seine Vorlieben abzustimmen. Des Weiteren hat der Dämpfer absolute DH-Gene und holt das ganze Abfahrtspotential des Slayers heraus (vor allem in Kombination mit meiner 180er Fox Talas). Meine Empfehlung: Kaufen  - Zumindest für diejenigen, die das Endurofahren auch wörtlich nehmen (Zeitfaktor bergauf egal, aber dennoch recht zügig machbar. Danach volle Lotte abwärts!)

Zum Schluss noch ein Handybild. Verzeiht mir die schlechte Qualität, aber die große EOS war heute daheim


----------



## Climax_66 (29. März 2013)

Hab den DHX 5 Air drin, wie gemacht fürs Slayer!


----------



## basti.rlp (29. März 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hab den DHX 5 Air drin, wie gemacht fürs Slayer!



Wäre meine Alternative gewesen. Allerdings hat der Vivid in etwa gleichviel gekostet. Und da ich den DHX bereits im Liteville hatte, dort die ProPedal sehr enttäuschend war, habe ich mich für den Vivid entschieden. Aber insgesamt ist der DHX auch ein schöner Dämpfer.


----------



## mohrstefan (29. März 2013)

nur Nobby Nic und 180mm , ich weis nicht


----------



## basti.rlp (29. März 2013)

Nur Nobby Nic. Schon gefahren? Als HR in 2.4 sehr akzeptabel. Im Vgl. zum FA zuvor kaum Nachteile.


----------



## mohrstefan (29. März 2013)

früher mal am CC-Bike OK, aber am Enduro NEIN .
Ich fand das teil halt sehr Pannenanfällig !!


----------



## basti.rlp (29. März 2013)

Jap. Fahr ihn sicher mit so 0,3-0,5 bar mehr als den Fat Albert, sonst habe ich Durchschläge.


----------



## mohrstefan (29. März 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Jap. Fahr ihn sicher mit so 0,3-0,5 bar mehr als den Fat Albert, sonst habe ich Durchschläge.


 so so   na dann wenn's passt !


----------



## basti.rlp (29. März 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> so so   na dann wenn's passt !



immer diese Reifendiskussion ... Viele würden sich auch niemals einen 2.2er Conti RBQ auf's Hinterrad ziehen. Schaut's euch bei Dan Atherton an. Der hat damit die krassesten Trails am Wochenende gerockt - Aber klar, zwischendurch ist er als mal abgestiegen und hat auch gegrübelt ob der Reifen hält, denn so wirklich Enduroreif ist er ja nicht 

Aber vielleicht bezieht sich die Pannenanfälligkeit auch auf Schlauchfahrer ... Tubeless habe ich keine Probleme. Und bei knapp 1,8 bar passt mir auch der Grip, bzw. die Lauffläche. 

Sollte mir vllt. auch Gedanken beim VR machen! Immerhin sind es da seit dem Wechsel weg von der MM 2.5 auf die MM 2.35 auch schon fast XC-Maße - Dass ich mich damit noch traue zu fahren ...    


PS: Nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (29. März 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Jap. Fahr ihn sicher mit so 0,3-0,5 bar mehr als den Fat Albert, sonst habe ich Durchschläge.


besuch einmal einen Bikepark oder Alpen(wozo deine mm gemacht sind ) mit deinem Reifencombo und du wirst sehen bzw erfahren was ich meine 

PS: Nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## basti.rlp (29. März 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> besuch einmal einen Bikepark oder Alpen(wozo deine mm gemacht sind ) mit deinem Reifencombo und du wirst sehen bzw erfahren was ich meine



Stimmt. Im Bikepark würde ich den Nobby Nic auch nicht fahren und in den Alpen ganz sicher nicht. Darin sind wir uns einig. Aber auf den normalen Trails zum Ballern reicht das 100%. Mit einer Bikepark-Kombination würde ich aber auch nur ungern einen Berg erklimmen wollen


----------



## mohrstefan (29. März 2013)

rrrrrrrichtig du hast dier ein baller Bike zusammengebastelt , und da gehören nun mal kein Racing-Nobby und co drann !
sondern Top enduro Pneu's 
OK  !!
Sonst ein Toller Aufbau !!!


----------



## basti.rlp (30. März 2013)

Alles klar Cheff. Morgen hau ich die gooey glue drauf


----------



## mohrstefan (30. März 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Alles klar Cheff. Morgen hau ich die gooey glue drauf


prima !


----------



## neikless (31. März 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> rrrrrrrichtig du hast dier ein baller Bike zusammengebastelt , und da gehören nun mal kein Racing-Nobby und co drann !
> sondern Top enduro Pneu's
> OK  !!
> Sonst ein Toller Aufbau !!!


sagte erund hat selbst nen xc pelle drauf aber ich mag den groundi auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (31. März 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> sagte erund hat selbst nen xc pelle drauf aber ich mag den groundi auch


wohl zu viele Eier gegessen
aber JA, Speci Reifen sind die ungekrönte CC Pneu's HINTEN


----------



## ma.schino (4. April 2013)

Eine Frage an die Monarch Fahrer: welches tune benutzt Ihr im Slayer?


----------



## blechfisch (5. April 2013)

Original wars M/M (Zug-/Druckstufe) War mir gerade in der Zugstufe zu träge. Habe dann auf L/L-M umgebaut und das hat sich wesentlich besser angefühlt.


----------



## mohrstefan (5. April 2013)

Sooooo alle Servicearbeiten sind abgeschlossen


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. April 2013)

Coil is goil!


----------



## ma.schino (6. April 2013)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Original wars M/M (Zug-/Druckstufe) War mir gerade in der Zugstufe zu träge. Habe dann auf L/L-M umgebaut und das hat sich wesentlich besser angefühlt.




Du hast auf LOW? Umgebaut?
Hätte jetzt eher eine Tendenz richtung High erwartet...

Irgendwo hab ich glaub ich einen Denkfehler


----------



## blechfisch (6. April 2013)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Du hast auf LOW? Umgebaut?
> Hätte jetzt eher eine Tendenz richtung High erwartet...
> 
> Irgendwo hab ich glaub ich einen Denkfehler



Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nur 75kg fahrfertig wiege. M/M funzt bei mehr Gewicht sicher besser. Die Druckstufe war noch ganz iO, wenn auch etwas fest bei geringem speed, aber die Zugstufe war mir deutlich zu träge und der Einstellbereich fürn Ar***. Auf min hatte man bei Wintertouren das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer im Federweg hängenbleibt. Habe 2 Shims rausgenommen und danach liess er sich besser einstellen und war spürbar aktiver. Mit der Highvolume aircan bin ich auch nicht wirklich klar gekommen. Damit ist der Dämpfer schon bei kleinem Zeug  durchgeschlagen. Mit der kleinen Aircan ging das besser. Schlug zwar immer noch durch, aber später und nicht mehr spürbar.

Naja, trotzdem habe ich jetzt einen gepushten Fox RP2 drin. Der fühlt sich in allen Belangen besser an. Mal sehen welche Reserven er hat wenn man richtig knallen geht. Wirkt ja schon etwas popelig so ein kleiner Fox.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. April 2013)

WICHTIG  !! 
Der Fox RC4 hatte ich 'FALSCHHERUM' montiert 
Zum GLÜCK war eine zu HARTE Feder montiert,puuuuhhh (glück gayhabt).
somit nur ein kleiner Stupser am Fox Aufkleber am Rahmen 




So muss dass !! nochmal danke Nico für den Hinweis


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2013)

@blechfisch:
Ich teile deine Meinung zu VIVID und RP.
Habe auch seit März einen RP23 von Push.
Zwar in einem anderen Bike, aber mit ähnlichem Federweg.
Der original war schon recht gut, der Push ist der Hammer.
Besonders bei schnellen harten Schlägen.
Das Ding saugt jetzt Bremswellen förmlich auf.
Die Federelemente von RS finde ich bisher immer zu träge, egal in welchem Bike.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (7. April 2013)

Bald wird´s Zeit dass das slayer endlich ins Rollen kommt, die Dauereiszeit in den bayrischen Alpen bei mir ist nicht mehr auszuhalten. Dafür ist mein Aufbau mittlerweile schon sehr individuell geworden, also nícht zu übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgl-allmountain (7. April 2013)

Hat jemand die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth im Slayer montiert?
Funktioniert das halbwegs?


----------



## basti.rlp (7. April 2013)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth im Slayer montiert?
> Funktioniert das halbwegs?




Also mein Slayer hat keine Bohrung für eine Kabelführung durch das Sattelrohr ... so far ....


----------



## bgl-allmountain (7. April 2013)

Vielleicht hat ja schon wer selber gebohrt und kann berichten.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. April 2013)

blechfisch schrieb:


> ... trotzdem habe ich jetzt einen gepushten Fox RP2 drin. Der fühlt sich in allen Belangen besser an. Mal sehen welche Reserven er hat wenn man richtig knallen geht...



Das wäre mal sehr interressant zu erfahren,bitte berichten! 
Welchen "Riding Style" hast du gewählt?


----------



## blechfisch (8. April 2013)

Leider war gestern nichts mit "richtig" testen. Hier im Wald ist noch tiefster Winter. Das bissl Grip was es gab, reichte gerade so zum vorwärts kommen, aber nicht wirklich zum zügig fahren. Sollte im Laufe der Woche ja endlich mal besser werden. Ich berichte, sobald der Fox artgerecht bewegt wurde. 

Den Fox habe ich inkl. Tuning gekauft. Pokerspiel, da natürlich nicht perfekt auf slayer und mich abgestimmt. Wollte es aber einfach mal probieren und bei Bedarf shimt TFtuned beim Service für lau um. Geshimt ist das Ding gerade für den Riding Style "Trail".


----------



## Soulbrother (8. April 2013)

Dank dir,dann warte ich mal noch so lange


----------



## Daniel12 (8. April 2013)

moin Männer,
ich schreibs hier rein weil ich weiss dass es der eine oder andere versteht 

hat wer von Euch aus seinem z.B. Slayer 50 den Ring übrig, der unten in dem tapered Steuersatz steckt und die verbaute Float mit 1 1/8 Schaft zu fahren?  
wenn jemand auf ne andere Gabel mit tapered Schaftrohr umgerüstet hat bleibt das Teil ja über.

möchte in nem anderen Bike mit tapered Steuersatz ebenfalls eine 1 1/8 Gabel fahren und wollte jetzt nicht den kompletten Steuersatz deswegen wechseln.

also, wenn jemand so nen Teil übrig hat bitte melden! danke!


----------



## crossboss (8. April 2013)

Nach Finale Ligure sind wir dem dem Winter etwas über die Osterferien 10 Tage entflohen, um endlich das Slayer artgerecht zu bewegen


----------



## crossboss (8. April 2013)

Welche Spezialist ( wer ist Push?) tunt mir den Fox RP 23 Dämpfer entsprechend deutlich mehr Plattformdämpfung in Stufe 3. Oder nehme ich besser gleich den Monarch Plus RT3 HV ? 
Welche Version/ Tune brauche ich da bei 95 KG Körpergewicht? Wäre für konstruktive Antworten sehr dankbar. Steht das schon irgendwo genauer auf den gesammelten RM Seiten im Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. April 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> moin Männer,
> ich schreibs hier rein weil ich weiss dass es der eine oder andere versteht
> 
> hat wer von Euch aus seinem z.B. Slayer 50 den Ring übrig, der unten in dem tapered Steuersatz steckt und die verbaute Float mit 1 1/8 Schaft zu fahren?
> ...



Für den Gabelkonus habe ich seit gestern keine Verwendung mehr 
Der passt meines Wissens aber nur bei dem im Slayer verbauten FSA (genaue Bezeichnung habe ich grad nicht im Kopf) Steuersatz, oder? Kannst Du gern haben. Wenn Du Interesse hast, dann PM an mich.

MFG


----------



## blechfisch (8. April 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Welche Spezialist ( wer ist Push?) tunt mir den Fox RP 23 Dämpfer entsprechend deutlich mehr Plattformdämpfung in Stufe 3. Oder nehme ich besser gleich den Monarch Plus RT3 HV ?
> Welche Version/ Tune brauche ich da bei 95 KG Körpergewicht? Wäre für konstruktive Antworten sehr dankbar. Steht das schon irgendwo genauer auf den gesammelten RM Seiten im Forum?



Konnte mit meinem RP zwar noch nicht ballern wegen des Wetters, aber zur uphill-tauglichkeit kann ich schon ne Aussage treffen. Hebel umlegen -> Ruhe, kein Wippen mehr. Interessant ist, dass er trotzdem noch mehr Restkomfort bietet als ein Monarch...trotzdem der Monarch mehr wippt.


----------



## ma.schino (8. April 2013)

Welchen tune hat denn dein rp23 ? Könne die bei tft das auch an den Rahmen anpassen wenn man einen Dämpfer mit anderem tune hat?


----------



## blechfisch (8. April 2013)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Welchen tune hat denn dein rp23 ? Könne die bei tft das auch an den Rahmen anpassen wenn man einen Dämpfer mit anderem tune hat?



Das orig. Tune spielt da eigentlich keine Rolle. Im Factory Tuning wird die Fox-Druckstufe rausgeschmissen und die HighFlow von Push verbaut. Der Rest wird dann per Shims/Ölvisko nach deinen Wünschen/Vorgaben abgestimmt.


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2013)

Wie bist du vorgegeangen. Must du den Dämpfer mit deinen Daten nach californien einschicken ? Was hat der Tune bei Push mit Versand gekostet? Klär mich doch bitte mal umfassend auf. Die Web Site von Push Industries habe ich aber bereits entdeckt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2013)

geh auf die seite Tf Tuning in England.
http://www.tftunedshox.com/ 
Da steht alles, lÃ¤uft Ã¼ber die.
Termin usw. kannst du online festlegen.
Hinsendung als Briefsendung per Einschreiben hat mich keine 10,-â¬ gekostet.
RÃ¼cksendung usw. ist dann im preis enthalten.
DÃ¤mpfer ist insgesamt etwa 10 Tage unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. April 2013)

Merci


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2013)

Bist dir aber bewusst, dass du als nächstes mit deiner Gabel unzufrieden sein wirst?


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2013)

Die find ich supi, da muß garnix dran gemacht werden, paßt mir_ quasi *plug and play*_ mäßig.


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2013)

Was hast du denn insgasamt fÃ¼r den Tune gelegt?



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> geh auf die seite Tf Tuning in England.
> http://www.tftunedshox.com/
> Da steht alles, lÃ¤uft Ã¼ber die.
> Termin usw. kannst du online festlegen.
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Die find ich supi, da muß garnix dran gemacht werden, paßt mir_ quasi *plug and play*_ mäßig.



Warte ab was der Dämpfer aus deine Gabel nachher macht.

Ich habe "agressiv Trailriding" gewählt, oder so sinngemäß.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. April 2013)

Reizt mich ja mittlerweile auch sehr,so ein RP-PUSH Tuning mal auszuprobieren ... hmm


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Reizt mich ja mittlerweile auch sehr,so ein RP-PUSH Tuning mal auszuprobieren ... hmm




Wir treffen uns vom 19. 21. April mit einigen Forumsmitgliedern im Pfälzer Wald.
Da kann jeder mitfahren, egal welches Bike:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10475895&postcount=6911 

Ich kann dir eine Probefahrt mit meinem E1 und RP23 Push anbieten.

Außerdem habe ich einen RP3 von 2006 in 200/57 im Gepäck.
Das Ding wurde 2010 von Push auf ein Slayer 2006/ agressiv Trailriding/ 63kg abgestimmt.
Kannst du gerne auch mal in dein Bike einbauen und damit fahren.
Möglicherweise ist die Zugstufe aber nicht langsam genug wenn du über 75kg wiegst.


----------



## mohrstefan (9. April 2013)

habe heute ewig mit dem ---RC4 --RUMPROBIERT--und ein/verstellt .
mit was für'n 'SAG' Ballert ihr so rum !?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2013)

28-30% für Enduroeinsatz


----------



## big-p-fan (9. April 2013)

30-35% bei meinem Marzocchi Roco TST R Air. Dann ist fühlt sich der Hinterbau richtig "satt" an, wie es (zumindest für mich) sein soll. 
Sackt im Wiegetritt ordentlich ein, was mich aber überhaupt nicht stört, eher im Gegenteil, da ich eh nicht der "Ich-verstell-jetzt-mal-den-Dämpfer-und-senk-die-Gabel-ab-Typ" bin! Sicherlich aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (9. April 2013)

http://www.bikes.com/main.cfm?l=en&p=02_101&CID=61
ich habe mich auf ca. 28% eingeschossen !?


----------



## Soulbrother (10. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns vom 19. 21. April mit einigen Forumsmitgliedern im Pfälzer Wald.
> Da kann jeder mitfahren, egal welches Bike:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10475895&postcount=6911
> 
> ...



Danke fürs Angebot,aber 75Kg hab ich zuletzt mit 14J gewogen 

Mein RP23 geht morgen früh zur Post,dann bin ich mal gespannt was da zurückkommt!


----------



## basti.rlp (11. April 2013)

Ich fahr auch um die 30-35% ... gefällt mir so besser als um die 25%

LG


----------



## mohrstefan (11. April 2013)

Diese 30-40 % hatte ich früher auch mal drinn 





hier ist das OK , wo es überall einen Lift gibt(URLAUB) und du keinen Meter berghoch Treten mußt !!


----------



## neikless (11. April 2013)

nunja wenn du bei der straight up geo im sitzen schon 40% hast, 
dann hast du beim locker draufstehen/downhill sicher 50% aber wem´s gefällt nur zu !


----------



## bgl-allmountain (14. April 2013)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/onoff-mondraker-stoic-dh-10mm-am-amber-vorbau-direct-stem.html

mein neuer vorbau am Slayer


----------



## basti.rlp (14. April 2013)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> http://www.jehlebikes.de/onoff-mondraker-stoic-dh-10mm-am-amber-vorbau-direct-stem.html
> 
> mein neuer vorbau am Slayer




Nur so rein informativ. Wie befestigst du den an deiner Gabel?

LG


----------



## numinisflo (14. April 2013)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. 
Alternativ halt einfach eine 40 am Slayer verbauen...


----------



## bgl-allmountain (14. April 2013)

Wird an die Boxxer geschraubt; der stem soll im sehr steilen Gelände beste Performance bieten da man möglichst weit hinter dem Vorderrad den Lenker hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (14. April 2013)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Wird an die Boxxer geschraubt; der stem soll im sehr steilen Gelände beste Performance bieten da man möglichst weit hinter dem Vorderrad den Lenker hat



sehr interessant ... eine Boxxer im Slayer


----------



## mohrstefan (14. April 2013)

und am HR 40% SAG


----------



## basti.rlp (14. April 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> basti.rlp schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sehr interessant ... eine Boxxer im Slayer
> ...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (14. April 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


>



Wenns ihm doch passt Andere haben halt eine fette 4 Kolben Bremse und Coil Elemente in Kombination mit nem Flaschenhalter, Nabenplüschdingsdas und ähnlichen Gadgets  und im Slayer SS Fred postet einer ein fett aufgebautes Slayer SS mit ner Klingel...


----------



## mohrstefan (14. April 2013)

Hey,das Bike ist von langer hand endwickelt worden von Leuten die wissen wie das geht .
und da kommt soon ,,,,daher und bastelt ne Doppelbrücke rein und findet das noch dolle ,NEIN ne nö !!
aber wenn er meint es Rockt,gut  viel spass .




war genau --EINE-- Abfahrt drinn


----------



## neikless (14. April 2013)

google mal bitte die Einbauhöhe von der 888 und die der fox 36 - 180 !
wäre sicher interessant im vergleich zu deinem neuen projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. April 2013)

die 888 geht garnicht , aber die 36 mit 180mm haben doch hier einige, ich hoffe sie ist schnell da 
und Rocky gibbet sie frei !!!
---ZUM BALLERN---


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. April 2013)

Hmm, wenn ich mich net schwer täusche, hat die Fox 36 180 565mm Einbauhöhe und ne Boxxer 568mm .... Meinste echt, die 3 mm machen den Bock fett? Abgesehen davon, das bei den Vertridern ja ne höhere Front ja von Vorteil ist, wie er mal erklärt hat...


----------



## LH_DJ (15. April 2013)

*Es geht wieder los........*


----------



## basti.rlp (16. April 2013)

Ich fahr die 180er Talas in meinem Rocky. RM & Friends in München hatten Kontakt mit RM und haben an mich eine Freigabe weitergeben. Bisher habe ich absolut keine Probleme. Bei angemessenem SAG fällt das eh nicht auf. Bergauf nutze ich wirklich sehr oft die Absenkfunktion auf 140 mm, ist einfach angenehmer.

LG


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. April 2013)

Klar kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich das ganze gut fährt und mit angemessenem Sag das Ganze nicht auffällt... Finde nur die Diskussion strange, weil ja nun beide Gabeln eine annähernd gleiche Einbauhöhe haben, das eine als geil bezeichnet wird und das andere als schwachsinnig.... hart ausgedrückt  Finde es soll jeder so fahren wie es ihm taugt.


----------



## basti.rlp (16. April 2013)

Klar. Stimmt schon. Ist aber eigentlich unnötiges Mehrgewicht. Wenn ich vorne keine 20mm Steckachse hätte, würde ich wohl auch direkt auf die neue Pike wechseln.


----------



## noie95 (16. April 2013)

hallo,

hat jemand von euch ein slayer das keinen knick im oberrohr hat? so viel ich weiß, hat nur das 15" keinen knick....
falls jemand unter euch ist, der das slayer so klein hat, wäre dieser jemand bitte so nett und stellt bite ein foto von seinem bike ein für mich? ich würde es gerne mal sehen wie das aussieht...
im www finde ich einfach keins. danke schonmal!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. April 2013)

Das 16,5er hat auch keinen Knick im Oberrohr, Fotos müssten eigentlich ein paar Seiten vor der aktuellen sein!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. April 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Hinauffahrmodus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte sehr


----------



## mohrstefan (16. April 2013)

Heute , kam der weiße RIESE  





MORGEN AUSGIBIGE TEST#S AM ALTKÖNIG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (16. April 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch ein slayer das keinen knick im oberrohr hat?


Jau, mein rotes hat auch keinen Knick, ist 16,5", Fotos müssten in diesem Thread ziemlich weit vorne zu finden sein.

Edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8015425&postcount=383


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. April 2013)

Dat rot gefällt mir sowas von... glaub ich lasse meins doch mal umlackieren irgendwann


----------



## isartrails (17. April 2013)

Mehrere ladenneue Slayer aus F unter UVP an der Cote d'Azur gesichtet: http://www.ebay.de/itm/321106310082


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. April 2013)

Der Preis ist mal gut!


----------



## mr.luke (19. April 2013)

Hallo "Slayer-Experten",

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 2013 Slayer 70 Rahmen. Allerdings ist er schwer bis gar nicht zu bekommen... Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps geben wo ich anfragen könnte?! Gerne auch als PM, dann wird der Thread hier nicht zugemüllt.

Dankeschön!


----------



## bestmove (19. April 2013)

Ruf doch mal den Markus an -> http://www.mt-sports.de/


----------



## isartrails (19. April 2013)

mr.luke schrieb:


> ... ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 2013 Slayer 70 Rahmen. ...


Bei Bike Action anfragen, welcher Händler diesen geordert hat, so einfach ist das.
Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass vom gesamten Händlernetz auch nur einer das wirtschaftliche Risiko eingeht, sich sowas ins Schaufenster zu stellen.
Sowas funktioniert normalerweise nur umgekehrt: Einzelrahmen werden im Auftrag des Kaufinteressenten extra bestellt. 
Nur wenn du ernsthafte Kaufabsichten mit entsprechender Vorauszahlung erfüllst, wird ein Händler sowas beim Importeur ordern.
Ich schätze mal, dass selbst beim Importeur kaum Einzelrahmen geordert wurden (aber das ist jetzt wirklich nur eine Vermutung...). 

Einfacher (und billiger) dürfte es für dich sein, ein Komplettrad zu kaufen und es nach deinen Bedürfnissen umzubauen.


----------



## basti.rlp (19. April 2013)

Die Komplettrad-Variante wird sicherlich billiger kommen. Schau auch mal hier im Bikemarkt rein. Da hatte ich ketztens welche gesehen. 

LG


----------



## blechfisch (20. April 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Das wäre mal sehr interressant zu erfahren,bitte berichten!
> Welchen "Riding Style" hast du gewählt?



So, nach ein paar Tagen und KM wage ich mal eine erste Einschätzung des gepushten Fox.

Kurzfassung: Yeah!! Da geht was! 

Der erste Eindruck hat sich bestätigt. Der Dämpfer kann eigentlich alles besser als mein umgebauter(!) Monarch. Habe Glück mit dem Shim-Setup gehabt. Das passt ziemlich gut zum Slayer und meinem Gewicht. 

Im Stand fühlt sich der Dämpfer an als sei er kaputt (17mm sag). Brutal straffe Druckstrufe. Das relativiert sich vollständig, wenn er in Bewegung ist. Offen ist er unheimlich sensibel und futtert alles, wippt aber natürlich auch stärker. Zu wird alles viel straffer, dafür geht es auch im Wiegetritt gut vorran. 
Durchsacken konnte ich kaum noch feststellen. Schön definierte Mitte. Lässt sich dadurch prima in Kurven pushen. 
Spürbare Durchschläge habe ich keine gehabt. "Größte" Aktion war ein kleiner FlatDrop mit knapp 1,8m. Dabei hat er den Federweg gut genutzt und liess noch 2mm Reserve. So mag ich das. Der Monarch hat mir bei der gleichen Aktion fast den Fuss gebrochen (trotz kleiner Aircan und kleinerem PiggyVolumen) 
Erwähnenswert ist noch, das der Fox in Steinfeldern uÄ. schön "aufmacht". Man merkt, dass er bei harten Schlägen viel Öl strömen lässt. Top! 

Vermutlich kann ein Coil oder ein großer Air ala Vivid oder DB alles noch besser, aber der Kleine gepushte schlägt sich wirklich beachtlich...und wiegt viel weniger. Ich behalte ihn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (20. April 2013)

Oh prima,danke  

Ich würd sagen da hast du echt Glück gehabt,daß das tuning auf Anhieb für dich und dein Bike passt!

... habe meinen gerade gestern von TF zurück bekommen und natürlich auch gleich einem ersten trailtest unterzogen.Im großen und ganzen decken sich meine Eindrücke mit den deinen 

Morgen wird aber auch nochmal mit etwas veränderten Einstellungen getestet.


----------



## blechfisch (21. April 2013)

Berichte doch bitte mal wie deiner so geht. 

War gerade wieder ne Runde fahren, heute schnell und wurzelig, und muss sagen, dass die Druckstufe gerne noch ein wenig härter sein könnte. Zugegeben, meckern auf (sehr) hohem Niveau, aber ich werde das beim nächsten Service von TFT noch optimieren lassen.  Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Prachtstück. Das Slayer fliegt mit dem Teil. Bin schwer begeistert.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (21. April 2013)

Hallo, hier mal mein Slayer


----------



## Soulbrother (21. April 2013)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Berichte doch bitte mal wie deiner so geht.



Genauso wie von dir schon absolut treffend beschrieben  ... mit der Ausnahme eines Flat Drop Tests (mag ich aber generell nicht) und fehlenden Steinfeldern,dafür aber ersatzweise mit steilen unregelmäßigen Treppenstufen und einem etwas tieferen Stepdown.

Davon ausgehend würde ich darauf schließen,daß deiner ebenfalls das tuning: AM/Agressiv Trail bekommen hat!

Ich fahr meinen im Alti mit 185psi und 22,8% Sag


----------



## Elefantenvogel (22. April 2013)

Gerade angepisst.... Marzocchi 55 R, in die ich erst vor kurzem die Druckstufe der CR gebaut hab, hat mega ausgeschlagene Buchsen in den letzten 3 Fahrtagen bekommen... WAS ein Dreck -.-


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2013)

Ui, hier sind aber jetzt viele Biker die Push- Dämpfer fahren.

Ich fahre seit März auch einen, alledings in einem andern Bike.
Aber das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, einfach geil!

Das lageabhängige BoostValve gegen einen geschwindigkeitsabhängigen Shimstack auszutauschen macht Sinn.

Viel Spaß mit den Dingern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (23. April 2013)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mal mein Slayer


Ähh,wollen wier Tauschen grün---gegen---rot---den Bionicon


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. April 2013)

Ja sofort!!!!!
Im Ernst.


----------



## big-p-fan (23. April 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Gerade angepisst.... Marzocchi 55 R, in die ich erst vor kurzem die Druckstufe der CR gebaut hab, hat mega ausgeschlagene Buchsen in den letzten 3 Fahrtagen bekommen... WAS ein Dreck -.-



Geht mir gerade ähnlich mit Marzocchi... 
Mitte Januar einen Roco Air TST R neu gekauft und reingebaut. Bei den vergangenen Ausfahrten, als dann der Schnee endlich weg war, das Ding schön abgestimmt. Die Performance des Hinterbaus ist kein Vergleich zum normalen RP23, einfach top. 
Allerdings nutzt der Dämpfer lediglich 52mm der eigentlichen 57mm. Egal ob bei 50% SAG, etc. Somit fehlen am Hinterbau fast 15mm. 

Zum einen beeindruckend, wie gut und satt der Hinterbau mit "nur" 150mm funktioniert, zum anderen bleibt dann natürlich die Frage, wie geil wären dann die 165mm!?! 

Weiter ärgerlich: Weder der Marzocchi Service noch der Vertrieb (Cosmic Sports) geben eine Auskunft hierzu. Auch der Shop bei dem ich den Dämpfer gekauft hatte, hat es bis jetzt nicht für notwendig erachtet, eine Rückinfo zur Reklamation zu geben. 

Schade eigentlich da wie gesagt Top Performance des Dämpfers an sich. 
Geht zurück da eindeutig nicht der Spezifikation 200/57 entsprechend!!


----------



## mohrstefan (23. April 2013)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Ja sofort!!!!!
> Im Ernst.


Passt !!
wollte schon immer einen "grünen" haben 
und ich denke,dier passt ein "roter"


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. April 2013)




----------



## mohrstefan (30. April 2013)

NACH LANGEN Tests !!
180mm mit einer 36er Fox !!
Ich freu mich schon auf Saalbach ))


----------



## mohrstefan (30. April 2013)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


>


danke supi gelaufen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. April 2013)

Seh ich genauso Das Rad ist der Hammer, kein Vergleich zum AMS 150


----------



## blechfisch (4. Mai 2013)

Schönschön mit der 180iger da oben  

Ich geiere so ein wenig in die andere Richtung. Die neue 160iger Pike hats mir echt angetan. Schaumermal.

Aktuell:







Mit den den kleinen Reifen da fast genau 13kg. Mit dem neuen Vorbau knacke ich die 12


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Mai 2013)

Wieso denkste über den Tausch der Lyrik zu ner Pike nach?
Schaut doch so super aus und sollte sowohl bergauf als auch bergab richtig laune machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blechfisch (4. Mai 2013)

Also wenn die Dämpfung der neuen Pike wirklich so gut performed wie es in den Previews behauptet wird, dann kann ich auch durchaus mit 160mm vorne leben. Vorteil der Pike ist das geringe Gewicht. Die wiegt doch deutlich weniger als die Lyrik. Müssten 300-400g sein. Zudem wäre der LW dann wieder einen ticken steiler...im Moment ists durch die -1.5° doch schon ordentlich flach. Das ist im DH natürlich der Knaller, geht aber doch zu Lasten der Trailtauglichkeit.


----------



## crossboss (4. Mai 2013)

Ich bleib bei der bewährten Lyrik

gestern Abend, Trailtour im Teutoburger Wald bei Bielefeld


----------



## blechfisch (4. Mai 2013)

Nice! Sieht schön aus da! 

Lyrik RC2DH ist eine SahneGabel, ganz ohne Frage. Vielleicht behalte ich meine ja auch!  

Gerade ne kleine Runde mit den neuen, kleinen Reifen: Mit den Dingern kann ma ja richtig knallen wenn es trocken ist! Sehr gut! Im Nassen sind sie natürlich Schrott, was aber auch nicht wirklich überrascht. Wie geht dieser kleine Baron 2.3 BCC?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Mai 2013)

Aber die Pike wirds doch nur mit 15mm Stechachse geben? Sind da die Naben nicht nur 100mm breit und nicht 110?


----------



## blechfisch (4. Mai 2013)

Vollkommen Richtig. Das hatte ich überlesen. Ich kann zwar das VR problemlos auf 15mm umbauen, aber ich weiss nicht ob ich ne 15mm Achse fahren möchte. Muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. Mai 2013)

Das ist halt genau das, was mich an der Pike stören würde... Bin bis jetzt ne 55r umgebaut auf CR gefahren, die ist platt, hab mir jetzt billig ne domain rc mit 16cm geschossen weil ich nicht aufs radln verzichten möchte, solange die 55 im service ist- mit 16cm geht das Slayer ja astrein... Aber 15*100 ist mir zu wenig -.-


----------



## crossboss (6. Mai 2013)

Wir sind am Woe erst grad wieder die wilden Deistertrails beballert. Das _Slayer_ kann echt fast Alles. Geilomat! Speziell die 170 Lyrik hat mich recht oft _gerettet_ Mit meien knapp 100 Kg ist die 20er Steckachse doch sehr angemessen. Es wird immer irgendwas neues geben, was man haben möchte,  aber nicht haben muß


----------



## kiwibanane (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen und zwar ich hab das Problem, dass die Kette immer beim Frontwerfer streift...

Ich hab noch immer den Standardwerfer Shimano SLX drinnen.

Nun zu meiner Frage der ist ja mittels E-Mount befestigt

Bei dem 2013 sehe ich, dass dort ein SRAM mittels direct mount montiert ist.

Kann ich nun problemlos auf einen SRAM direct mount Frontwerfer umsteigen?
Problem 2011
Vorne 32/22 Zähne
2013
Vorne 36/24 Zähne

Welchen Frontwerfer kann ich denn jetzt überhaupt montieren, ohne auch die Granzal zu wechseln?

Vielen Dank für die Information!

Ich hab einfach einen spacer von der einen Seite auf die andere getan und jetzt funktioniert es wie es soll.

Vl hat ja jemand zukünftig das selbe Problem


----------



## crossboss (7. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir extra 32-22 /11-36 für die Alpen dran gemacht. ich komm gut damit zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastForward58 (7. Mai 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hat jemand von euch ein slayer das keinen knick im oberrohr hat? so viel ich weiß, hat nur das 15" keinen knick....
> falls jemand unter euch ist, der das slayer so klein hat, wäre dieser jemand bitte so nett und stellt bite ein foto von seinem bike ein für mich? ich würde es gerne mal sehen wie das aussieht...
> im www finde ich einfach keins. danke schonmal!



Da schau mal. Das ist ein 16,5" Rahmen.


----------



## FastForward58 (7. Mai 2013)

Sorry das war das falsche Bild.
Schau unter diesem Link, da findest mein Bike.
Ist ein 16,5" Rahmen und ich bin 1,68m groß.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1293750


----------



## noie95 (8. Mai 2013)

danke für die info


----------



## big-p-fan (9. Mai 2013)

Frage an die Stahlfederdämpfer-Fraktion: 

Welche Federhärte fahrt ihr bei welchem Fahrergewicht?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2013)

70kg naggisch mit 450er Feder


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand erfahrungen damit, wie sich der Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 im Slayer fährt? Wenn ja, welchen Tune braucht man?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## las_bushus (10. Mai 2013)

hab ihn als high volume mit dem tune M/H drinn und bin ziemlich zufrieden, habe aber recht viel druck drauf... bin bei 250psi bei ca.80kg nackt, für mich ist der unterschied zwischen offen und zu wirklich gut spürbar und er funktioniert für mich persönlich wesentlich besser als der originale RP2. In der mittleren Position nutze ich ihn recht selten, da ich ihn entweder plüschig für berg runter und trails will oder hart damit das Rad berghoch schön ruhig bleibt.


----------



## blechfisch (10. Mai 2013)

Meine Erfahrungen waren nicht so doll mit dem Monarch in MM Tune und HV Can. Zugstufe überdämpft, sackt durch, schlägt schnell durch. Nach dem Umbau auf ML und LV Can wars aber besser. Bin ihn mit 25-30% Sag bei 75Kg Gewicht gefahren.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. Mai 2013)

Aber mit dem M/L Tune hat sich doch die Zugstufe nicht verändert, oder? Der Rebound wird doch immer zuerst angegeben... 

Dämpfer wechseln nervt einfach


----------



## blechfisch (11. Mai 2013)

Keine Ahnung wie rum das richtig angeben wird  Ich habe auf jeden Fall die Zugstufe abgerüstet.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. Mai 2013)

Ahjo  mal gucken... Sport- Import macht das Umshimmen ja soweit ich weiß recht günstig... Ne andere Alternative wäre der CCDB Air mit der größeren Aircan und der anderen inneren Aircan, so soll das ganze ja auch den vollen Federweg bei progressiven Hinterbauten freigeben...


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Mai 2013)

Die 180er bleibt drin , Vatertagsgeballer  in Stromberg


----------



## mr.luke (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jemand nen guten Steuersatz für meinen neuen Slayer Rahmen empfehlen?

Bin ich da richtig informiert, die exakten Maße wären ein ZS44/ZS55 Steuersatz? Right?

Dankeschön...


----------



## neikless (13. Mai 2013)

Hope !


----------



## big-p-fan (13. Mai 2013)

Acros ZS


----------



## 2o83 (13. Mai 2013)

Reset.

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Mai 2013)

Cane Creek


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Mai 2013)

hatte der Neikless nicht noch mal was für "oben" und unten einen Hope rein !
absolut STRESSFREI


----------



## mr.luke (13. Mai 2013)

Nee, der Rahmen ist komplett "naked" gekommen. Liebäugel auch mit nem Nukeproof um etwas die Kosten zu drücken...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Mai 2013)

Dann kannste auch nen Cane Creek 40er nehmen, mÃ¼sste sich dann knapp auf 55â¬ belaufen!


----------



## Suki03 (14. Mai 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Slayer-Fahrer: 
Werde im Sommer nach Whistler und Silverstar gehen, und will mir drüben ein Slayer 50 oder 70 kaufen. Natürlich schon ein aufgebautes, da ich keine Zeit opfern möchte. 
Nun, was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Grundsätzlich mal, das Slayer ist ja auch gut im Park zu gebrauchen, oder? Und zu was würdet ihr tendieren, eher ein Gebrauchtes oder ein letztjähriges kaufen? Sind die Unterschiede bei den Jahrgängen gross? Wenn ein Gebrauchtes, kennt wer Online-Anzeiger wie z.B Pinkbike für den Raum BC?

THX


----------



## volpi (14. Mai 2013)

Grundsätzlich würde ich dir nicht wirklich empfehlen ein Slyer für Whistler zu nehmen. Ich war letztes Jahr in beiden Parks und war froh, dass ich mein Flatline mitgenommen habe. Klar kannst du auch alles mit dem Slyer fahren, aber es ist definitiv nicht das perfekte Bike für den Park. 


Suki03 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Slayer-Fahrer:
> Werde im Sommer nach Whistler und Silverstar gehen, und will mir drüben ein Slayer 50 oder 70 kaufen. Natürlich schon ein aufgebautes, da ich keine Zeit opfern möchte.
> Nun, was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Grundsätzlich mal, das Slayer ist ja auch gut im Park zu gebrauchen, oder? Und zu was würdet ihr tendieren, eher ein Gebrauchtes oder ein letztjähriges kaufen? Sind die Unterschiede bei den Jahrgängen gross? Wenn ein Gebrauchtes, kennt wer Online-Anzeiger wie z.B Pinkbike für den Raum BC?
> 
> THX


----------



## bestmove (14. Mai 2013)

Es kommt meistens nicht auf den Park an sondern eher darauf wie und was man fährt.


----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2013)

Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte Flatline oder Slayer 2011
würde ich das Slayer in Whistler fahren wollen, vorrausgesetzt stabile Reifen 
geeignete Ausstattung am besten coil Fahrwerk ! kefü !

Ich kenne beide Parks sehr gut und in Whister bist du zu min. 80% mit dem Slayer 
besser/spassiger unterwegs, für einen Urlaubstrip perfekt !

Ich war in Whistler mit dem RMX/Switch/Flatline sowei mit Slayer SS und SXC unterwegs
 sowie dem eine oderer anderem DH - Dirt ...  geliehen oder Probefahrt ... Nimm das Slayer ! 
und schau dir auch die anderen (nicht Park)Trails um Whistler herum an !!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. Mai 2013)

So... brauche einen neuen Dämpfer :-( Stehe momentan zwischen dem X Fusion Vector HRL Air, nem Double Barrel Air, der ja mit der anderen Inner Air Can auch beim Slayer den vollen Federweg freigeben soll, und nem Monarch Plus, wobei letzterer eher am unliebsten wäre... was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (15. Mai 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> So... nun ist es absolut nicht abwendbar, brauche einen neuen Dämpfer :-( Stehe momentan zwischen dem X Fusion Vector HRL Air, nem Double Barrel Air, der ja mit der anderen Inner Air Can auch beim Slayer den vollen Federweg freigeben soll, und nem Monarch Plus, wobei letzterer eher am unliebsten wäre... was meint ihr?



Was ist mit dem Vivid?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. Mai 2013)

Gefällt mir absolut nicht.... finde der schaut einfach übelst zu dick aus irgendwie^^ Ich weiß, hat mir der Funktion nichts zu tun und die soll ja auch super sein... aber vlt könnt sich mein auge dran gewöhnen, wenn ich mir das bild von deinem bike oft genug anschaue  was für einen tune fährst du? und wie ist der zugstufeneinstellbereich? Ein kumpel von mir hat den vivid coil und da ist mir der zugstufeneinstellbereich einfach zu klein- sprich eindeutig zu langsam... ist ein giant faith


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Mai 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Gefällt mir absolut nicht.... finde der schaut einfach übelst zu dick aus irgendwie^^ Ich weiß, hat mir der Funktion nichts zu tun und die soll ja auch super sein... aber vlt könnt sich mein auge dran gewöhnen, wenn ich mir das bild von deinem bike oft genug anschaue  was für einen tune fährst du? und wie ist der zugstufeneinstellbereich? Ein kumpel von mir hat den vivid coil und da ist mir der zugstufeneinstellbereich einfach zu klein- sprich eindeutig zu langsam... ist ein giant faith



Hi,

hatte sowohl beim Coil, als auch beim Air einen Tune M. Die Zugstufe passt mir absolut. Der Bereich geht gefühlt von zu langsam bis zu schnell ... Kann ihn wirklich nur empfehlen, nutze ebenfalls den kompletten Federweg (ca. 215 psi, bei 73 kg Gesamtgewicht.)

LG


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. Mai 2013)

Hast du den 2012er oder den 2013er?


----------



## Suki03 (16. Mai 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte Flatline oder Slayer 2011
> würde ich das Slayer in Whistler fahren wollen, vorrausgesetzt stabile Reifen
> geeignete Ausstattung am besten coil Fahrwerk ! kefü !
> 
> ...



Danke für die vielen Antworten!

 @neikless: Das gute am Slayer wär eben, dass ich es auch bei mir zu Hause gut einsetzen könnte, im Gegensatz zu ner reinen DH-Maschine. 
Was würdest Du mir raten, lohnt sich der AUfpreis für das 70er im Vergleich zum 50er? Die Lyrik DH wär ja sicher sinnvoller in BC...
Oder würdest du ein gebrauchtes Bike kaufen und nachrüsten mit ner Lyrik oder ner Totem?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2013)

50er umrüsten, keine Totem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suki03 (16. Mai 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 50er umrüsten, keine Totem



Welche Gabel und welchen Dämpfer würdest Du den empfehlen, sodass ich preislich noch unter dem 70er bleibe?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Mai 2013)

DHX 5.0 oder DHX RC4, auf jeden Fall Coil.
Gabel 36er VAN RC2 in 160- 180mm.
Einbauen und vergessen, scheisss aufs Gewicht!


----------



## neikless (16. Mai 2013)

sorry bin im urlaub inet ist so laaahm jeder Buchstabe dauert 1 minute !

Totem find ich zuviel
Fox Van 
mit der lyric Dh solo air kommt man sicher auch gut klar !


----------



## Deleted 28330 (16. Mai 2013)

ich habe den float rp3 BV und großen volumen, einen ccdb air und einen x-fusion vector hlr im slayer gehabt. kann nur sagen - stahlfeder passt mir besser. und nicht weil "ein stahfederdämpfer besser geht", sondern weil das bike sich leichtfüßiger fährt. über sachen drüberhüpfen geht leichter, trotzdem hat der hinterbau noch ordentlich reserven und grip. 

vorne fahre ich eine vengeance hlr in luftversion (auf 160 mm reduziert), da hat man mehr von der gewichtsersparnis und die gabel ist für mich ausreichend linear. ich fahre recht straff (ca 15% sag) und nutze den federweg noch aus, wobei ich noch genug raum habe, um mit der highspeed-druckstufe zu spielen.

ich habe mein glory verkauft und bin nur noch mit dem slayer unterwegs - ich bereue nichts! das fahrwerk macht einfach spaß.


----------



## noie95 (16. Mai 2013)

Suki03 schrieb:


> Welche Gabel und welchen Dämpfer würdest Du den empfehlen, sodass ich preislich noch unter dem 70er bleibe?



ich habe zwar kein aktuelles slayer sondern "nur" ein sxc, aber ich rate dir aus meiner erfahrung mach ein coil fahrwerk rein. damit hast du eine geile performance bergab, top ansprechverhalten und das bike liegt wie ein brett.
ich hatte früher auch ein luftfahrwerk wegen gewicht und tretperformance usw *blabla*... als ich dann mein coil hatte war mein bock zwar fast ein kilo schwerer, aber es war ein ganz anderes bike. bergab ist es einfach ein traum...
und bergauf komme ich immer noch überall dort an wo ich vorher auch hinkam. sogar durch den schwarzwald (westweg) oder die alpen. dein steiler sitzwinkel hilft dir beim treten viel mehr wie das federungssystem

such dir nen günstigen gebrauchten dhx 5 mit titanfeder, lass nen service machen v toxo odr gleich v tft auf dein bike anpassen.
viell hast du glück u findest für vorn noch ne 36 van rc2 mit 160mm 

viel spaß jedenfalls


----------



## alexschmalex (17. Mai 2013)

Suki03 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten!
> 
> @neikless: Das gute am Slayer wär eben, dass ich es auch bei mir zu Hause gut einsetzen könnte, im Gegensatz zu ner reinen DH-Maschine.
> Was würdest Du mir raten, lohnt sich der AUfpreis für das 70er im Vergleich zum 50er? Die Lyrik DH wär ja sicher sinnvoller in BC...
> Oder würdest du ein gebrauchtes Bike kaufen und nachrüsten mit ner Lyrik oder ner Totem?



Servus,
ich hatte genau die gleiche Überlegung letzten Herbst und bin das Slayer 50 probegefahren. Nach 3 Tagen Nordkette und Wildkogel habe ich es zurückgegeben und das Slayer 70 genommen (Danke nochmals an Rocky Mountain and Friends in München!). Die Lyrik mit/ohne DH ist ein Riesen Unterschied und der Dämpfer auch. Das Bike fährt sich komplett anders. Die Bremsen am 50 sind auch Mist. 
Am 70er habe ich jetzt nur noch die Reifen getauscht (RQ 2,4) und ich bin echt begeistert von dem Bike. 
Im Bikepark reicht mir die Performance dicke aus, auch große Sprünge und Drops steckt es locker weg ist dabei aber so wendig dass man es in der Luft super bewegen kann und sich nicht nur "dran festhält". Isartrails machen auch Spass, das Bike ist unheimlich verspielt. Die letzten Wochen bin ich jetzt auch die ersten Touren in den Bergen gefahren und auch da geht es Super. Ich glaube es ist der steile Sitzwinkel, ich komme überall genauso gut hoch wie davor mit meinem LV301 und bergab ist es eine andere Klasse. 
Für mich das perfekte Bike )


----------



## Suki03 (17. Mai 2013)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Glaube ich werde mich für ein originales 50er oder 70er entscheiden. Mit Coils wird das ganze einfach zu schwer, schlussendlich soll es ja primär ein Trailbike werden, auch wenns im ersten Monat nur im Bikepark unterwegs ist...

Nun, wie sehen das die anderen? Habt Ihr mit den Komponenten die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie alexschmalex? Lohnt sich das 70er oder soll ich mit dem 50er gehen?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn du halbwegs in der Lage bist, selbst ein paar Teile zu tauschen und dazu bereit bist, im Bikemarkt hier was zu verkaufen und dir ein paar neue Teile zu ordern, wirst du mit nem Slayer 50 Kohle sparen können...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Mai 2013)

hab ich auch gemacht. 2500 hat das slayer 50 2011 gekostet (angebot). alles raus bis auf die schaltung. der rahmen hÃ¤tte das gleiche gekostet wie das ganze fahrrad. der ganze fox kram, die bremsen, die kurbel und der lrs haben ordentlich was gebraucht. ich habe meinen wunschaufbau bekommen und habe etwa 500-700 â¬ draufgezahlt.


----------



## mr.luke (17. Mai 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Wenn du halbwegs in der Lage bist, selbst ein paar Teile zu tauschen und dazu bereit bist, im Bikemarkt hier was zu verkaufen und dir ein paar neue Teile zu ordern, wirst du mit nem Slayer 50 Kohle sparen können...



Das kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. Mai 2013)

exact.... Und z.B. bei der Rock Shox Lyrik kannste auch schauen, was dich die RC2 DH Druckstufeneinheit kostet... den Monarch RT3 kannste auch easy verkaufen, der Monarch Plus kostet ja net wirklich viel- und du bekommst das 2014er Modell.... abgesehen davon, das z.B. ein Cane Creek 40er Steuersatz an einem 5000â¬ Bike nichts, aber auch gar nichts verloren hat


----------



## basti.rlp (17. Mai 2013)

Denke auch, dass der Umbau besser ist. Dämpfer und Gabel würde ich auf deine Votlieben abstimmen. Ich bin mit der Talas in 180mm super zufrieden. Nutze bei längeren und steilen Anstiegen die Absenkfunktion. Andernfalls bieten 180mm absoluten Trail und Downhillspass. Der Vivid performt dazu super obwohl hier auch ein Monarch, DHX, RP, oder Coil super geht. Je nach Vorlieben halt. Letztendlich fahre ich vom 70er ja auch nur den Rahmen. Alles andere ist Eigenwahl.


----------



## isartrails (17. Mai 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> .... abgesehen davon, das z.B. ein Cane Creek 40er Steuersatz an einem 5000 Bike nichts, aber auch gar nichts verloren hat


Heut is scheint's wieder mal Expertenabend hier.
Die Fachhändler zittern alle schon.
Nehme an, du hast deine Empfehlungen längst an den Hersteller gekabelt, oder?
Oder den Jungs von Cane Creek deine Verbesserungsvorstellungen gemailt.
Ja?
Prima!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. Mai 2013)

isartrails schrieb:


> Heut is scheint's wieder mal Expertenabend hier.
> Die Fachhändler zittern alle schon.
> Nehme an, du hast deine Empfehlungen längst an den Hersteller gekabelt, oder?
> Oder den Jungs von Cane Creek deine Verbesserungsvorstellungen gemailt.
> ...



??? Was geht den bei dir? Nur weil ich der Meinung bin, das, wenn ein Bike schon die Kleinigkeit von 4999 kostet, der Hersteller ruhig auch die Topversion eines Steuersatzes verbauen könnte?

Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, dass der Cane Creek 40er ein schlechter Steuersatz ist- bin mit meinem durchaus zufrieden. Aber für knapp 5k würde ich persönlich ein wenig mehr erwarten...


----------



## kiwibanane (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

passt die Conti Rubber Queen in 2.4 ins Slayer?

VL hat ja einer den Reifen hinten verbaut

Danke für die Info


----------



## basti.rlp (19. Mai 2013)

kiwibanane schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> passt die Conti Rubber Queen in 2.4 ins Slayer?
> 
> ...



Ja ... jedoch nicht verbaut.


----------



## kiwibanane (19. Mai 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ja ... jedoch nicht verbaut.



naja dann warten wir vl noch auf jemanden, der diese Kombi verbaut hat oder hast du sie schon montiert gesehen?

Die Queen ist ja schon ziemlich breit und nicht wirklich ein klassischer 2.4er aber trotzdem danke


----------



## alexschmalex (19. Mai 2013)

kiwibanane schrieb:


> naja dann warten wir vl noch auf jemanden, der diese Kombi verbaut hat oder hast du sie schon montiert gesehen?
> 
> Die Queen ist ja schon ziemlich breit und nicht wirklich ein klassischer 2.4er aber trotzdem danke


Ja, passt. Hab ich drin, kein Problem.


----------



## kiwibanane (19. Mai 2013)

alexschmalex schrieb:


> Ja, passt. Hab ich drin, kein Problem.



super danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiwibanane (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo nochmals ich also wenn ich jetzt meinen RP23 auch wechseln will, dann benötigt der Ersatzdämpfer eine Länge von 200/57 damit er ins slayer reinpasst...

Richtig?

Schon mal Danke


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Mai 2013)

Richtig !


----------



## neikless (19. Mai 2013)

richtig, nicht zu fassen in keinem anderem thread werden immer und immer wieder die selben Fragen gestellt,
da kann man fast irgendeine x beliebige Seite aufmachen und die Antwort nachlesen !


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Mai 2013)

Auch richtig


----------



## isartrails (19. Mai 2013)

Is ja auch ein kompliziertes Fahrrad...


----------



## kiwibanane (19. Mai 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Richtig !



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. Mai 2013)

Wetten, das auf der nächsten Seite jemand nach dem Steuersatzmaß fragt?


----------



## basti.rlp (20. Mai 2013)

^^


----------



## Mani2 (20. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen,

bin neu auf dem Slayer 70 unterwegs und würde gerne den umwerfer auf xo tauschen. Die Suchfunktion hat mich hier noch nicht weitergebracht.

Welcher passt denn bei 2fach mit bash?
direct mount high/low? 
Müsste Bottom Pull sein oder?
Gibts bei Sram überhaupt nen richtigen 2fach umwerfer oder wird der nur zugeschschraubt?

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung
Mani2

Die Infos auf der Sram HP finde ich nicht sehr aufschlussreich:

Gänge	10-fach für 2X10
Reihenfolge	130 g
Kompatibilität	Nur 10-fach, 36 Zähne
Befestigungsmöglichkeiten	High Clamp / Low Clamp (31,8, 34,9, 38,2), Low Direct Mount (S1, S3) , High Direct Mount
Zug	Top- oder Bottom-Pull
Technology Highlight(s)	X-Glide-Schalttechnologie


----------



## ma.schino (20. Mai 2013)

Wozu denn den umwerfer tauschen???


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Mai 2013)

da der dreifach SCHEPPERT , bei zwei


----------



## neikless (20. Mai 2013)

einfach, umwerfer rauswerfen und 1x11/10/9 ... 
oder eben slx eh typ !


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Mai 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> richtig, nicht zu fassen in keinem anderem thread werden immer und immer wieder die selben Fragen gestellt,
> da kann man fast irgendeine x beliebige Seite aufmachen und die Antwort nachlesen !


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. Mai 2013)

Ist eigentlich recht einfach: 
Du gehst auf die Seite www.bikeaction.de, wählst das Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 aus, schaust, welcher Umwerfer angegeben ist :

Sram X7 S3 Direct Mount 2x10spd. (Alle Infos, die du benötigst, sind also auf der Seite des Importeurs und übrigens auch auf der des Herstellers (www.bikes.com) verfügbar)

Anschließend gehst du auf einen X-beliebigen Online Shop deiner Wahl 
(Das du nicht zum Fachhändler gehst, entnehme ich einfach mal der Frage hier, weil sich ja sonst der Fachhändler damit rumschlagen würde),
schaust, in welchen verschiedenen Varianten der XO Umwerfer vorhanden ist 

(Beispiel Bike-components), (Kettenblattgröße, Farbe, S1 oder S3, Top oder bottom pull),

und stellst fest: S3 (weil ist beim verbauten X7 auch so ;-)), 39- 26, Farbe deiner Wahl, natürlich bottom pull, schließlich kommt der Schaltzug ja auch von unten und nicht von oben...

Aber wieso du den Umwerfer tauschen willst, frag ich mich auch :-D von klein auf groß schalten sollte der x7 doch auch noch schaffen...


----------



## alexschmalex (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hab das Slayer 70 und bei mir ist ein 3-Fach Umwerfer dran. Auf meine Nachfrage hieß es, das stimmt so, denn es sei eine 3-Fach Kurbel bei der anstatt des 3. Kettenblattes ein Bash montiert ist. Auch wenn es auf der HP anders ist. 
Bisher funzt es ohne Probleme, deswegen hab ich nichts geändert. Ich will auf X9 oder X0 1X11 warten )


----------



## Mani2 (22. Mai 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> da der dreifach SCHEPPERT , bei zwei



korrekt der 3fach scheppert bei 2. Ansonsten schafft es auch der X7 von Klein auf groß das ist korrekt.

Die Story zum SLX Umwerfer habe ich bereits gelesen. Wollte aber gerne Komplett XO verbauen und wurde auf Grund der "einfachen" Infos nicht schlau, was ich ja schon geschrieben hatte.

Immerhin steht bei Bikeaction was von 2 fach und es wurde 3fach verbaut, also eine Info die ich nicht vertrauenserweckend finde.

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos
Mani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleischlucker (22. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch ein Slayer 2011 .Mein Antriep 2x9 mit einem Xo Umwerfer für 3x10 und einer Kmc 10 Kette kein Scheppern geht einfach super.


----------



## isartrails (22. Mai 2013)

Entschuldigt mal die naive Frage: was soll an einem 2fach Umwerfer denn bauarttechnisch anders sein als an einem 3fach Umwerfer?

Die gleiche Frage beschäftigt mich schon seit längerem bei den 10fach Schaltwerken im Vergleich zu den 9fach Schaltwerken.

Ist es denn nicht der Schalthebel, der den Unterschied macht, sprich die Schaltzuglänge, über die die Abstufung geschaltet wird?


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Mai 2013)

isartrails schrieb:


> Entschuldigt mal die naive Frage: was soll an einem 2fach Umwerfer denn bauarttechnisch anders sein als an einem 3fach Umwerfer?
> 
> Die gleiche Frage beschäftigt mich schon seit längerem bei den 10fach Schaltwerken im Vergleich zu den 9fach Schaltwerken.
> 
> Ist es denn nicht der Schalthebel, der den Unterschied macht, sprich die Schaltzuglänge, über die die Abstufung geschaltet wird?



2-fach Umwerfer haben einen kürzeren Kafig und sitzen tiefer.

Bei 10-fach haben ... neben den Schalthebeln ... auch die Schaltwerke eine geänderte Übersetzung.


----------



## isartrails (22. Mai 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> 2-fach Umwerfer haben einen kürzeren Kafig und sitzen tiefer.
> 
> Bei 10-fach haben ... neben den Schalthebeln ... auch die Schaltwerke eine geänderte Übersetzung.


Aha, danke. War mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Obschon bei mir beides im Einsatz ist...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (25. Mai 2013)

ich kann für mich sagen, dass der 3x-umwerfer bei meiner 2x-kurbel (slx, 36&22 zähne glaube ich) nicht gut funktioniert hat. der 2x slx, den ich jetzt habe, sitzt tiefer, so dass probleme mit kette äußerst selten sind (vorausgesetzt, die doe kefü ist richtig eingestellt). eine nachlässigkeit von rm, im komplettbike mit 2-kurbel einen 3x umwerfer zu verwenden.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. Mai 2013)

So...habe jetzt bei mir den Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 HV verbaut im Tune M/M... Zugstufe passt super mit 2 clicks und den Huber Bushings, Druckstufe taugt mir auch super, der Dämpfer sackt nicht weg, schluckt alles was er soll und die Federwegsausnutzung ist auch gescheit  Passt!


----------



## isartrails (25. Mai 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> eine nachlässigkeit von rm, im komplettbike mit 2-kurbel einen 3x umwerfer zu verwenden.


Da sollte man differenzieren, ob es sich um eine "echte" Zweifach-Kurbel handelt, oder um eine "künstliche", bei der einfach nur das große Kettenblatt gegen einen Bash getauscht wurde.
Wenn die von dir genannte Abstufung (36/22) zutreffend ist, deutet das eher auf ein Dreifach-Kettenblatt hin, bei dem großes Blatt gegen Bash getauscht wurde. 
Zweifach Kurbeln haben in der Regel andere Abstufungen, nämlich race-orientierte.
Insofern müsste der 3fach Umwerfer eigentlich bei deiner Kombi der richtige sein, nur dass der Anschlag über die Schrauben anders begrenzt wird.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. Mai 2013)

rocky hat eine 3x kurbel mit bash verbaut. somit gibt es auf der kurbel 3 positionen, an welchen sich kettenblätter montieren lassen. da eine position durch den bash besetzt ist, bleiben 2 positionen über. 

bitte erkläre mir, welche vorteile hier ein 3x umwerfer hat, wenn man noch bedenkt, dass der 3x umwerfer die kette wesentlich schlechter führt als ein 2x umwerfer. ich würde die führung für den enduro einsatz aufgrund meiner erfahrungen als mangelhaft bezeichnen. dazu kommt noch, dass rocky gar keine kefü verbaut hat.

speciliazed verbaut beim enduro evo einen 2x umwerfer mit einer 3x-kurbel mit bash (und kefü). wahrscheinlich hat specialized genauso wenig ahnung wie ich und hat die vorteile eines 3x-umwerfers an einer kurbel mit 2 kettenblättern nicht erkannt.


----------



## isartrails (26. Mai 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ...ich würde die führung für den enduro einsatz aufgrund meiner erfahrungen als mangelhaft bezeichnen... wahrscheinlich hat specialized genauso wenig ahnung wie ich und hat die vorteile eines 3x-umwerfers an einer kurbel mit 2 kettenblättern nicht erkannt.


Schau mal, gegen deine Erfahrungen kommt hier ohnehin kein Argument an. Wie wär's also, wenn Du solche Suggestivfragen direkt an den Hersteller richtest? Und mich mit deinem "aggressiv bla bla" verschonst?

Bei manchen Fragen hier scheint es nicht um eine konstruktive Antwort zu gehen, sondern nur darum, ein wenig rumzubashen.
Glücklicherweise finden Leute wie du immer einen Dummen, der darauf hereinfällt.

Los, hab den Mut und richte deinen Post in genau diesem Wortlaut direkt an Rocky Mountain und wenn sie dir eine Antwort geben, dann hab auch den Mut, sie hier zu veröffentlichen. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass du dann um eine Erfahrung reicher bist. Und zwar um eine echte Erfahrung.
In diesem und anderen Threads finden sich immer mehr von Allwissenheit geschlagene Zeitgenossen mit grenzenloser Erfahrung, die ihre Weisheiten zum Besten geben, dabei aber andere Auffassungen einfach nur runterbügeln. 
Abgesehen davon, dass das kindisch und unerwachsen ist, schlage ich vor, hätten sie doch die Eier, ihre Klugheit direkt an die Hersteller zu richten. Mal schauen, wie sie da dann wieder rauskommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (26. Mai 2013)

aha... und was würde dabei herauskommen? bzw. was soll das bringen? ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ursprünglich ein 3x kurbelsatz verbaut werden sollte. oder vielleicht wollte rocky dem fahrer die freiheit geben, ein 3. kb zu montieren, ohne einen neuen umwerfer zu kaufen. vielleicht hatten sie nicht die erfahrung, dass ein 3x umwerfer so schlecht funktioniert. das würde dazu passen, dass rocky eine anti-chainsuck-platte anstatt einer kettenführung montiert hat. wobei, das 32-er kb, das am bike verbaut war, von der übersetzung her auch wenig sinn ergibt. 

es ist jedenfalls ein fehler passiert bzw. es ist eine lösung entstanden, die meiner ansicht nach die wünsche des typischen enduro-fahrers nicht trifft. kann ja passieren, ich weiß aus erfahrung, wie sowas entsteht. aber rocky hat draus gelernt - die von mir angesprochenen unzulänglichkeiten sind heute behoben. und das bike selbst in einfach der hammer.

außerdem: denkst du echt, dass es mut erfordert, einen hersteller anzuschreiben? und die antwort zu veröffentlichen? aber vielleicht schließt du nur von dir auf andere...


----------



## Ninjatune (26. Mai 2013)

es ist jedenfalls ein fehler passiert bzw. es ist eine lösung entstanden, die meiner ansicht nach die wünsche des typischen enduro-fahrers nicht trifft. kann ja passieren, ich weiß aus erfahrung, wie sowas entsteht. aber rocky hat draus gelernt - die von mir angesprochenen unzulänglichkeiten sind heute behoben. 

Gott sei Dank.........gibt es alex.m....was würde Rocky Mountain ohne dich und dein grenzenloses fachwissen bloß machen ?   hahahahhahahaha 
Komm mal klar...noob


----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. Mai 2013)

ich finde es schon befremdlich, wie hier mit kritik umgegangen wird. das scheint hier zu einer art rocky-fanboy-forum zu verkommen. wenn jemand aus der reihe tanzt oder das wort "specialized" in den mund nimmt, gibts einen shit-storm. ich muss aber zugeben, dass der ausdruck "nachlässig" etwas provokant klingt. ist aber kein grund gleich auszuflippen.

auf der sachlichen ebene kommt hier aber nichts herum außer geblubber, daher sehe ich keinen grund, meine meinung zu ändern. es ist ja nicht so, dass ich unbedingt auf meiner meinung bestehen muss, ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen. allerdings nur mit argrumenten.


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2013)

da bin ich manchmal froh das ich kein slayer mehr habe


----------



## isartrails (27. Mai 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ... auf der sachlichen ebene kommt hier aber nichts herum außer geblubber, ...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. Mai 2013)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> es ist jedenfalls ein fehler passiert bzw. es ist eine lösung entstanden, die meiner ansicht nach die wünsche des typischen enduro-fahrers nicht trifft. kann ja passieren, ich weiß aus erfahrung, wie sowas entsteht. aber rocky hat draus gelernt - die von mir angesprochenen unzulänglichkeiten sind heute behoben.
> 
> Gott sei Dank.........gibt es alex.m....was würde Rocky Mountain ohne dich und dein grenzenloses fachwissen bloß machen ?   hahahahhahahaha
> Komm mal klar...noob



Hmmm... m.E. hat er jetzt nichts geschrieben, womit er nicht recht gehabt hat.... 22+ 32er Kettenblatt beim 2011er Slayer 50 war einfach nur unsinnig- Chainsuckplatte anstelle einer Kefü ebenfalls, und der 3fach Umwerfer- KA, habe direkt auf 1*9 umgerüstet, weil ich 1. mit nem 32er Kettenblatt wenig anfangen kann und 2. auch mit 1*9 bestens klar komme.... Und abgesehen davon: wenn sich niemand beschwert hätte bzw. alle das Setup so toll gefunden hätten- warum hat Rocky bei den 2013er Bikes nun auf einmal ne Kefü und 24/36er Kettenblätter vorne verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider72 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mit meinem Slayer auch ein Problemchen 
Nach einer Saison habe ich gemerkt, dass es für mich eigentlich nicht das richtige Bike ist, da ich doch mehr Tourenorientiert unterwegs bin und das Slayer dafür m.M. nach zu schwer ist! Verkaufen läßt sich das Bike auch nicht zu einem angemessenen Preis deshalb muß ich wohl investieren um Gewicht einzusparen! Meine Frage ist nun womit fang ich an bzw. wo holt man mit dem möglichst geringen finanziellen Aufwand einiges an Gewicht raus?

Bitte um Tipps!
Danke!

Oder mag doch wer gegen ein Stumpjumper / Camber tauschen, wäre mir auch recht?


----------



## ma.schino (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn dein slayer das 30er in originalausführung ist sollte es absolut kein problem sein was einzusparen.

Fahre den gleichen Rahmen wie du und bin mittlerweile bei 13,9 kg (incl pedale...) 

Würd mal mit laufrädern anfangen.
Bei der Gabel gibts auch noch einiges an potential. Der rest liegt im Grammbeich aber in der Summe kommt doch was zusammen...


----------



## basti.rlp (31. Mai 2013)

Das Bauteil mit dem größten Gewichtseinsparungspotential ist der Laufradsatz


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Mai 2013)

Fang bei der Gabel und beim LRS an! Fox Float R kriegste sicherlich halbwegs bezahlbar im Bikemarkt, und denke, das wenn du eher Touren orientiert fahren möchtest du auch ohne verstellbare Druckstufe auskommst. Dann wie schon gesagt der Laufradsatz, Schläuche und Bereifung! Am Sattel kann man auch durchaus für wenig Geld Gewicht sparen, Vorbau ebenso.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (31. Mai 2013)

das slayer ist für touren definitv zu fett. um wirklich gewicht zu reduzieren, musst du schon einiges ausgeben. außerdem bleibt der ganze federweg. ich würde mir lieber was anderes kaufen - auf dauer ist das die bessere lösung, denke ich.


----------



## Ghostrider72 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge! Gabel und Lrs hab ich mir schon gedacht, könnt ihr mir spezifisch einen vorschlagen, ich hab da echt keinen durchblick bei dem Angebot :-( 

Gracias


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn eine neue Gabel kaufen dann nur die

http://www.bosmtb.com/en/forks/enduro/detail/produit/deville-170/21.html


----------



## Ghostrider72 (31. Mai 2013)

Die kann ich mir nicht leisten


----------



## neikless (31. Mai 2013)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Wenn eine neue Gabel kaufen dann nur die
> 
> http://www.bosmtb.com/en/forks/enduro/detail/produit/deville-170/21.html



BÄM


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2013)

mit einer float R kannst du problemlos touren.
aber falls du denkst, es sei das falsche bike, dann verkaufe es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Mai 2013)

Sry, aber wenn er schreibt, das er Vorschläge für günstige Umrüsttipps sucht, und ihm eine BOS vorgeschlagen wird, frage ich mich, ob derjenige echt entweder ein wenig unfähig ist zu lesen, weltfremd ist, einen Geld*******r hat oder einfach nur rumtrollen will... 

@ Ghostrider:
Guck dich mal hier im Bikemarkt nach ner Rock Shox Lyrik oder ner Fox Float um! Beim Laufradsatz kannste dir mal den hier anschauen: http://www.laufraddesign.de/laufrad...-sapim-d-licht-speichen-gewicht-ca-1730g.html ... Musst dir halt nur überlegen, ob du nicht eher zufrieden sein wirst und es dich letztendlich günstiger kommt, wenn du das Slayer zu einem niedrigeren Preis verkaufst und dir dann ein eher Touren taugliches holst- es gibt ja auch noch Versender, die Bikes zu recht guten Konditionen anbieten.


----------



## Dome_2001 (31. Mai 2013)

will nicht rum tollen. meine Idee wäre alles so zu lassen, sparen und wenn das Geld da ist mir etwas geiles für das bike kaufen. alternativ radel verkaufen und ein passendes neu holen


----------



## blechfisch (1. Juni 2013)

Mit den richtigen Parts eignet sich das Slayer sehr wohl zum touren finde ich. Effizient zu pedalieren und leicht genug.

Keine Ahnung was am 30iger Slayer genau verbaut ist, aber so lässt sich gut Gewicht sparen und die tourentauglichkeit erhöhen:

-Gabel: Lyrik Solo Air oder Fox Float

-LRS: max 1.8kg. 100%bike ist super und auch superstarcomponents hat gute superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=74&products_id=657

-Reifen: Leicht und Leichtläufer. Ich fahre gerade gerade Conti XKing/Baron Kombi und das funktioniert super.

-Kurbeln&Pedale: Stylo, XT oder SLX und Pedale mit <400g 

-Sattel: An Serienbikes sind häufig >400g Sofas. Für nicht so viel Geld gibt es 200g und genug Restkomfort. zB SLR XP


----------



## Deleted 28330 (1. Juni 2013)

kann jemand mal ein kosten/gewicht verhÃ¤ltnis aufstellen?

ich sage, besser als 1000â¬/2 kg wirds nicht. dann hast du ein enduro mit einem fÃ¼r diese bikegattung gutem gewicht. ist aber immer noch ein enduro und hast gesagt, du fÃ¤hrst eher touren.

jetzt musst du Ã¼berlegen, was du fÃ¼r dein slayer bekommst. ich sage, 1000â¬ sind allemal drin. wenn du dann die 1000 â¬ dazunimmst, die du benÃ¶tigt hÃ¤ttest, um dein slayer aufzumÃ¶beln, dann hast du 2000â¬, um dein tourenbike zu verwirklichen. und fÃ¼r das geld bekommst du einiges, z.b. das hier: http://www.bikeinsel.com/product_info.php?cPath=63_106&products_id=856 (da sind noch ein paar weitere knaller dabei, musst mal gucken).


----------



## blechfisch (1. Juni 2013)

Gut argumentiert!  1000,- für 2kg ist eine vernünftige Schätzung und wenn es ein "richtiger" Tourer sein soll, dürfte ein Bikewechsel die beste Entscheidung sein.


----------



## neikless (1. Juni 2013)

ein Slayer um 13-14 Kg ist doch kein Hexenwerk und voll tourentauglich !


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Juni 2013)

z.B.
Rock Shox Domain R: 2800 gr. - Fox 36 Float R: 2100 gr. : Gewichtsersparnis: 700gr
Kosten der Fox 36 Float R: 300- 500 euro, gebraucht im Bikemarkt oder neu

Laufradsatz Rocky Mountain: Gewicht KA, geschÃ¤tzt 2400gr. - Laufradsatz Superstar- Components: ungefÃ¤hr 1650gr, 300 euro, Laufradsatz 100% Bike: 1700gr, 330euro
Gewichtsersparnis: 600- 700gr

Sattel: Serienmodell: 300-350gr.- Sattel Reverse Fort Will Sattel Titan Streben 206gr. Gewichtsersparnis: 100- 150gr, Kosten 49 euro

Kurbel: Originalkurbel in etwa 1100gr.- Shimano SLX Kurbel etwa 840 gr. Gewichtsersparnis 260gr, Kosten 120 euro .... 

=1800gr. in etwa gespart, zwischen 790 und 900â¬... Wenn du dann noch alte Teile verkaufst, kannste den Umbau schon fÃ¼r so 500â¬ machen...

DarÃ¼ber hinaus kannste natÃ¼rlich noch mit der Kette usw. auch noch Gewicht sparen... z.B. irgendwann auf 1*10 umrÃ¼sten, dann sparst du dir den Schalthebel+ Umwerfer+ das kleine Kettenblatt, Schaltzug und HÃ¼lle... Der Umbau auf z.B. Slx 10Fach mit dem Shadow Plus kostet dich in etwa 150â¬ wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe...


----------



## isartrails (1. Juni 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> ein Slayer um 13-14 Kg ist doch kein Hexenwerk und voll tourentauglich !


Stimmt. Mein kleines Rotes wiegt nach einigen Tauschmaßnahmen 13,7 kg und ist voll tourentauglich. Habe damit sogar einen Alpencross mit vollem Rucksack absolviert.
Dennoch bin ich froh, dass es nicht mein einziges tourentaugliches Bike ist. Wann immer ich erwarte, dass es auf einer Tour nicht allzu grob zur Sache geht, greife ich zu einem anderen Bike aus dem häuslichen Fuhrpark, denn die sind leichter. Ich ertappe mich also dabei, dass das Slayer bei mir zum "Bike fürs Grobe" geworden ist, tourentauglich zwar, aber nicht so agil wie andere. Das Slayer setze ich fast ausschließlich nur noch in Italien ein, wo ich Gelände vorfinde, in das ich mich mit den anderen Bikes nicht "hineintraue". Zuhause in BY finde ich praktisch nirgendwo Gelände vor, das den Einsatz des Slayer notwendig machen würde. Hier komme ich sehr gut mit den anderen Bikes klar.


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Juni 2013)

"Bike fürs Grobe"
so sehe ich das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juni 2013)

Upgrade: Mavic Crossmax SX






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ma.schino (4. Juni 2013)

hmgrmpf


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juni 2013)

Noch weitere Meinungen?


----------



## Ghostrider72 (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nochmal darüber nachgedacht habe bin ich zu dem Entschluß gekommen - das Slayer ist nix für mich! Ich werde das Radl also verkaufen. Was kann ich dafür verlangen bzw was ist realistisch dafür zu erwarten?

Danke,
Gruß Markus


----------



## ma.schino (4. Juni 2013)

Hmm - nicht viel würd ich sagen. 

Das rote Slayer 30 gab´s letzten Herbst bei ebay Neu für rund 1900 euro zu kaufen - Ich würde sagen mit 1000 Euro wärst Du schon gut bedient.
Würd mich wundern wenn Du mehr rausschlagen könntest.


----------



## basti.rlp (4. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein Update meines Hobels ...







- Sattel ist eine Notlösung (Bontrager Rythm - aber sehr bequem!), da mein alter futsch ist 
- Übersetzung 1x9 bleibt bis SRAM im September die X01 auf den Markt wirft ...


Noch eine kleine Frage an die Experten, ich habe für die Zugverlegung am Unterrohr eine Halterung (Schraube und 2 teigige Aluhalterungssystem --> Ihr wisst schon was ich meine) (das ganze Zeugs was man eben durch die Helicoils befestigt^^) verloren - mit welchen preislichen Aufwand muss ich rechnen und wo bekomme ich das her? Wie immer ist die Antwort wohl der übliche Händler, oder? 

Dankeschöööön!

LG

PS: Wer das liest, sollte lieber draussen sein und das Wetter mit dem Bike geniessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.luke (4. Juni 2013)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Noch weitere Meinungen?



Bin gerade dabei mir ein Slayer aufzubauen, bei mir wirds auch der SX Laufradsatz!


----------



## basti.rlp (4. Juni 2013)

mr.luke schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei mir ein Slayer aufzubauen, bei mir wirds auch der SX Laufradsatz!



gute Wahl, bis auf den Fakt, dass er leider die falsche Farbe hat


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Juni 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> gute Wahl, bis auf den Fakt, dass er leider die falsche Farbe hat



War bei mir folgender Gedanke: das Schwarz-blaue Design der Orginal-Laufräder ging gar nicht. Da hat es Rocky mit der Schwarz-Blau-Geschichte etwas zu weit getrieben. 
Bleibt die Option die blauen Aufkleber einfach runterzumachen und schwarze Laufräder daraus zu machen. Einfach nur schwarz ist mir aber zu eintönig.

Also was ganz anderes: die Crossmax SX. Weiss-Schwarze Elemente findest Du an dem Bike einige, somit passt das meiner Meinung ganz gut dazu. 
Ich find's geil (klar, sonst hätte ich mir die Teile ja nicht gekauft). 
Etwas Gewicht (genau 238 Gramm) habe ich bei der Sache ganz nebenbei auch noch gespart


----------



## isartrails (4. Juni 2013)

Ghostrider72 schrieb:


> ... Was ist realistisch dafür zu erwarten?


Ohne aussagefähige Fotos gar nichts.


----------



## numinisflo (4. Juni 2013)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Noch weitere Meinungen?



Schönes Rad Tom. Mir gefällt der blau-schwarze Rahmen sehr gut.
Vermutlich würde mir persönlich ein schwarzer LRS besser gefallen, aber das ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## mr.luke (4. Juni 2013)

Ich denke da gehts einfach um den persönlichen Geschmack, fertig aus...

Hab mir auch lange überlegt welchen LRS ich nehmen soll. Schwarz war mir zu dezent, bei Blau muss man bei dem Bike echt aufpassen, da es schwer wird das gleiche Blau exakt zu treffen ohne das es (m.M.n.) zu überladen wirkt (finde meine blauen RF Kurbeln fast schon etwas "too much"). Und weiße Elemente hat der Rahmen ja durchaus. Also hast du von mir ein dickes SEHR GEIL


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Juni 2013)

basti.rip 
schleift der zug nicht beim einfedern , war ein Hauptgrund auf Lev-Umrüst !?


----------



## ma.schino (4. Juni 2013)

Bei mir macht der auch so einen Bogen und da schleift nix!


----------



## Ghostrider72 (4. Juni 2013)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ohne aussagefähige Fotos gar nichts.



Naja, wie halt ein Slayer 30 mit max. 300km Feldweg so aussieht! Rot, schwer, ohne Kratzer, Dellen usw.


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Juni 2013)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Bei mir macht der auch so einen Bogen und da schleift nix!


ist wohl zoll abhängig, ich 19Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (5. Juni 2013)

Ghostrider72 schrieb:


> Was ist realistisch dafür zu erwarten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun, ich hab das mit den Fotos ernst gemeint.
Weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass Bikes in diesem Forum im Bikemarkt wie sauer Bier angeboten und seltenst verkauft werden. Da muss man sich echt Mühe geben und Fotos gehören dazu...


----------



## basti.rlp (5. Juni 2013)

Manchmal. Aber eher weniger. Scheint wohl knapp daran vorbeizugehen. Aber klar, ohne Schlaufe wäre es besser.


----------



## blechfisch (6. Juni 2013)

Gabelupdate


----------



## neikless (6. Juni 2013)

schön und leicht, eigentlich mag ich selten weisse gabeln aber in dem rahmen passt es ganz gut !


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2013)

ansprechendes Fahrtwerk!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (7. Juni 2013)

Slayer mit Hänger. Ich habe noch Achsen falls jemand will.


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Juni 2013)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Slayer mit Hänger. Ich habe noch Achsen falls jemand will.


----------



## BergabHeizer (10. Juni 2013)

Servus,
ich gehör auch wieder zu den Slayern, Packerl aus Kanada kam heute endlich an 




entpackt  besser wie Apple Geräte auszupacken 





Gruß
BgH


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. Juni 2013)

hübsch hübsch... auch das B&O Play Beolit 12  Wie ist denn der Sound von dem Gerät?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (10. Juni 2013)

Kennt sich wer aus  echt der Hammer was aus dem kleinen Teil kommt, hab lange überlegt und Probe gehört aber kein Vergleich zu b&w Zeppelin oder libratone live. 
Sehr klarer Klang und kein zu heftiger Bass


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Juni 2013)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Kennt sich wer aus  echt der Hammer was aus dem kleinen Teil kommt, hab lange überlegt und Probe gehört aber kein Vergleich zu b&w Zeppelin oder libratone live.
> Sehr klarer Klang und kein zu heftiger Bass


 http://www.pinkbike.com/video/310112/


----------



## BergabHeizer (11. Juni 2013)

ðHahaha


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. Juni 2013)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Kennt sich wer aus  echt der Hammer was aus dem kleinen Teil kommt, hab lange überlegt und Probe gehört aber kein Vergleich zu b&w Zeppelin oder libratone live.
> Sehr klarer Klang und kein zu heftiger Bass



Hört sich cool an! Vom Design her finde ich die kleine Kiste auf jeden Fall mal sehr ansprechend 

Bin auf den Slayeraufbau gespannt


----------



## BergabHeizer (11. Juni 2013)

Ich auch  such mir grad noch die ganzen Parts zusammen und überleg ob ich gleich xx1 verbaue, bin mir da unsicher.
Oder lieber ne normale Kurbel mit dem hope integrated bashguard und 10fach hinten


----------



## mr.luke (11. Juni 2013)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> entpackt  besser wie Apple Geräte auszupacken



Das kann ich nur bestätigen! Mein Slayer Rahmen wartet auch auf Parts und vor allem Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystical_meo (16. Juni 2013)

Bei mir gehts auch bald los ... bei den Teilen bin ich auch noch am Grübeln.





Gruß
Franco

PS.: nein, keine Talas


----------



## BergabHeizer (16. Juni 2013)

Was würdet ihr für eine Schaltung empfehlen? 1x10, 2x10 oder gar xx1? Da hammerschmidt zu schwer ist.
Einsatzgebiet für das Rad werden Touren mit längeren Anstiegen sein und den dazugehörigen Abfahrten (bodenfreiheit).


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2013)

1x 9
2x 9
1x 10
2x 10
oder xx1 !


----------



## BergabHeizer (16. Juni 2013)

Ich kann mir iwie nicht vorstellen das 1x10 zb reicht, bin vorher mit ner hammerschmidt und 9 Fach hinten gefahren, allerdings waren mir dort die mittleren Gänge zu groß abgestuft. Bin was das Thema angeht bisschen planlos...


----------



## BergabHeizer (16. Juni 2013)

Und um das Gewicht geht's mir auch etwas


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Juni 2013)

gute "alte" 2X9 und du bist echt stress frei unterwegs !!!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (17. Juni 2013)

2x10.  -   11-36 Kassette und 22/36 vorne find ich gut.

Mein Hinterbau knatzt, haben huberbushings bei jemandem Abhilfe gebracht?
Aber nur bei hoher Belastung berghoch.
Danke.


----------



## big-p-fan (17. Juni 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> gute "alte" 2X9 und du bist echt stress frei unterwegs !!!



Kann ich absolut bestätigen. 2x9 reicht in allen Sitationen. Auf den Hometrails ebenso wie in den Alpen. Vorne 22 / 36, hinten 11 / 34 

Und ist echt stressfrei!!!


----------



## neikless (17. Juni 2013)

wir waren am wochenedne fünf leute auf dem enduro rennen in willingen, welches leider sehr xc lastig war, alle fünf auf 1 x 10 keine probleme !
Wenn zweifach finde ich 26/38 + 11-34oder36 sinnvoll (10fach)


----------



## Montana03 (17. Juni 2013)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Ich kann mir iwie nicht vorstellen das 1x10 zb reicht, bin vorher mit ner hammerschmidt und 9 Fach hinten gefahren, allerdings waren mir dort die mittleren Gänge zu groß abgestuft. Bin was das Thema angeht bisschen planlos...


Planlos oder nicht, das kannst nur Du selbst entscheiden auf Basis Deines Fahrprofils und der Kondition.
Alle Optionen haben zumindest weitestgehend die gleichen Abstufungen von im Mittel 15%-Sprüngen - so dass dieser Aspekt rausfallen kann. 
1x9 hat eine arg kleine Bandbreite.
1x10 stellt den Teil von uns zufrieden, der z.B. keinen Asphalt runter fahren muss. Manche fahren dann vorne mit 32er Kettenblatt, andere 28er und die Variante mit dem 24er kenne ich nur vom hören-sagen... - wäre aber für mäßig trainierte Berghochfahrer und 29er-Bikes geeignet.
1x11 hat so eine große Bandbreite, dass 95% glücklich werden sollten. 
Der kurze Gang bei 1x11 mit 28er Blatt entspricht der Kombi Hammerschmidt 24er Blatt mit 10-fach Ritzelpaket 11-36 oder eben 2x10 mit 24er und 38er Kettenblatt und stellt damit die Bergfahrer voll zufrieden. Es fehlt nur der eine schnellste Gang der zweifach-Kombi.
Das würde man bei 1x11 mit 32er Blatt hinkriegen - aber dann fehlt der kleinste Berggang. Da bei 1x11 wirklich nur ein Gang fehlt - und durch einen Wechsel des Kettenblattes jederzeit vor einer Tour kompensiert werden könnte, landet man bei der Preisfrage. 
Und da dürfte bei einem Neuaufbau die neue günstigere 1x11 SRAM X01 gegenüber einem 2-fach X0 oder XTR-Aufbau so dicht beieinander liegen, dass sich die Frage schnell beantwortet. 
(Ach so, ich fahre ein Bike mit Hammerschmidt und 9-fach, das zweite mit 1x10 - weil es 1x11 beim Aufbau noch nicht gab...)
Gruß, R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juni 2013)

*vorne *9-fach (22/36/Bash)

*hinten *10-fach 34/11 mit kurzem ShadowPlus Schaltwerk

*vielleicht *klappt auch noch 36er Cassette mit dem kurzen Schaltwerk, habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## noie95 (17. Juni 2013)

hey rocky...
geil! 9fach vorn... des wär a sach!


----------



## BergabHeizer (17. Juni 2013)

Also ich werd mal xx1 allerdings mit race face kurbeln und narrow Blatt.
Mir sagen Carbon kurbeln iwie nicht zu


----------



## isartrails (17. Juni 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> geil! 9fach vorn... des wär a sach!


Das ist mal wieder Kabarett hier.


----------



## noie95 (18. Juni 2013)

isartrails schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder Kabarett hier.




muß der kleine wdr weinen ooooh


----------



## neikless (18. Juni 2013)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Also ich werd mal xx1 allerdings mit race face kurbeln und narrow Blatt.
> Mir sagen Carbon kurbeln iwie nicht zu



ob die kombi funz würde ich auch gern wissen, sind die wide/narrow Kb von RaceFace schon lieferbar ober bringt die Obama mit ?


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juni 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> ob die kombi funz würde ich auch gern wissen, sind die wide/narrow Kb von RaceFace schon lieferbar ober bringt die Obama mit ?


um dann stundenlang einzustellen


----------



## BergabHeizer (18. Juni 2013)

Sind lieferbar unter wigglessport.de


----------



## isartrails (19. Juni 2013)

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (23. Juni 2013)

Es wird, ich hoff das restlich Zeug bekomm ich nächste woche zusammen


----------



## neikless (23. Juni 2013)

Man munklet 2014 könnte ein 27.5(650B) Slayer kommen.


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Juni 2013)

noch geht das aber Prima


----------



## neikless (23. Juni 2013)

du musst dazusagen das du 2/3 der HM geschoben hast  geht klar und Respekt !


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. Juni 2013)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Es wird, ich hoff das restlich Zeug bekomm ich nächste woche zusammen



Schick! 55CR? tapered variante?


----------



## BergabHeizer (24. Juni 2013)

Jo 55 cr Switch ta mit tapered


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (25. Juni 2013)

Der Dämpfer ist unmodifiziert nehm ich an? Oder hast du eine high volume air can verbaut? Oder sonstwie modifiziert?


----------



## BergabHeizer (25. Juni 2013)

Is schon der neue mit High Volume can.


----------



## crossboss (27. Juni 2013)

mit neuen Hope No Tubes LRS und Bremse


----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. Juni 2013)

zum teuefel, ist das etwa eine 4-kant-kurbel?


----------



## neikless (27. Juni 2013)

saugail


----------



## crossboss (28. Juni 2013)

Yepp, habe meine alte XT 1995 dran die hat nen schönen schmalen
Q Faktor, was meine Knie ihr danken
Beim Schalten und treten hat sich auch in der langen Zeit bis heute nix wirklich merklich zur heutigen Xt Kurbel getan. Die waren damals schon echt jut!
Ich mag auch die 5 Arm Optik



alex m. schrieb:


> zum teuefel, ist das etwa eine 4-kant-kurbel?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Juni 2013)

ok, wenns hält, ist das eine gute sache.


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Juni 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> Man munklet 2014 könnte ein 27.5(650B) Slayer kommen.



Du munkelst noch, wir fahren schon.....
Ins 26er gehen 650b rein, allerdings nur mit 2.2er Reifen und an der Schwinge bisschen feilen. 
Ein mega Fahrfeeling, so schnell warst Du noch nie mit dem Slayer unterwegs.
Ins 26 Element Team gehen die 650b Laufräder ohne Änderung rein.
Bevor jetzt wieder ein "Shitstorm" wegen Geometrie und Tretlagerhöhe kommt, lasst euch gesagt sein probieren geht über studieren.

Drauf gekommen und als erster getestet hat er hier:
http://www.tobsensworld.com/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tobsens-World-Bike-Store/136548353072607?fref=ts


----------



## noie95 (28. Juni 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Du munkelst noch, wir fahren schon.....
> Ins 26er gehen 650b rein, allerdings nur mit 2.2er Reifen und an der Schwinge bisschen feilen.
> Ein mega Fahrfeeling, so schnell warst Du noch nie mit dem Slayer unterwegs.
> Ins 26 Element Team gehen die 650b Laufräder ohne Änderung rein.
> ...



und du fährst auch ne normale 36er 160mm fox?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Juni 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Du munkelst noch, wir fahren schon.....
> Ins 26er gehen 650b rein, allerdings nur mit 2.2er Reifen und an der Schwinge bisschen feilen.



naja... für mich würde es keinen sinn machen, auf die garantie des rahmens zu verzichten und auf den wiederverkaufswert gleich mit, um den hype mitzuerleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (28. Juni 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> und du fährst auch ne normale 36er 160mm fox?


Passt rein, zwar kann man keine Pneus mit hohen Stollen fahren 
aber passt rein und funzt.


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Juni 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> naja... für mich würde es keinen sinn machen, auf die garantie des rahmens zu verzichten und auf den wiederverkaufswert gleich mit, um den hype mitzuerleben.



Hype haben früher alle zu größeren Laufräder gesagt, bis zu dem Tag an dem Sie größere Laufräder gefahren sind.

Die Schwinge hat ja jetzt nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun und gibts auch Einzeln als Ersatzteil.
Sein Slayer verkaufen, auf sowas kommt man doch im Leben nicht, wenn es ausgedient hat wird es ein Kleiderständer oder wird an die Wand getackert.


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Juni 2013)

hatte mich mit einem HIBIKE Mitarbeiter unterhalten , die haben einen Hope Leihsatz vor Ort , bestückt mit dem Racing Ralf !?
und der meinte auch auf alle FOX würde es passen , nur Fox gibbet ein verbot raus !!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Juni 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Hype haben früher alle zu größeren Laufräder gesagt, bis zu dem Tag an dem Sie größere Laufräder gefahren sind.
> 
> Die Schwinge hat ja jetzt nix mit dem Rahmen zu tun und gibts auch Einzeln als Ersatzteil.
> Sein Slayer verkaufen, auf sowas kommt man doch im Leben nicht, wenn es ausgedient hat wird es ein Kleiderständer oder wird an die Wand getackert.



ok, ich formuliere es mal anders. der potentielle vorteil, der durch 27,5" entsteht, rechtfertigt für mich nicht das vornehmen von änderungen am rahmen, die stabilität beeinträchtigen, geometrie verschlechtern und einschränkungen in der reifenwahl bewirken können.

ich schreibe bewusst "potentieller" vorteil, weil ich nicht nicht zwangsweise mehr spaß am fahren habe, selbst wenn ich schneller bin. das liegt daran, dass ich den fahrspaß nicht aus dem relativen gefühl der geschwindigkeit schöpfe, sondern aus dem gefühl, flüssig durchgekommen zu sein. daher habe ich mein dh-bike verkauft. dazu kommt noch, dass die vorteile, die aus dem leichteren überrollen von hindernissen enstehen, auch gleichzeitig bewirken, dass man durch das puschen weniger erreicht und es schwieriger ist, an hindernissen abzuspringen. zum thema gibts ein interessantes interview mit fabien barel und steve jones von dirt. ein fahrer, der in technischen gelände wie ein sack kartoffeln auf seinem bike verharrt, wird durch die größeren laufräder eher profitieren. dann sollte man aber eher 29" nehmen.


----------



## isartrails (28. Juni 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> ... wenn es ausgedient hat wird es ein Kleiderständer oder wird an die Wand getackert.


Oder bunt bemalt.


----------



## Montana03 (29. Juni 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ok, ich formuliere es mal anders. der potentielle vorteil, der durch 27,5" entsteht, rechtfertigt für mich nicht das vornehmen von änderungen am rahmen, die stabilität beeinträchtigen, geometrie verschlechtern und einschränkungen in der reifenwahl bewirken können.
> 
> ich schreibe bewusst "potentieller" vorteil, weil ich nicht nicht zwangsweise mehr spaß am fahren habe, selbst wenn ich schneller bin. das liegt daran, dass ich den fahrspaß nicht aus dem relativen gefühl der geschwindigkeit schöpfe, sondern aus dem gefühl, flüssig durchgekommen zu sein. daher habe ich mein dh-bike verkauft. dazu kommt noch, dass die vorteile, die aus dem leichteren überrollen von hindernissen enstehen, auch gleichzeitig bewirken, dass man durch das puschen weniger erreicht und es schwieriger ist, an hindernissen abzuspringen. zum thema gibts ein interessantes interview mit fabien barel und steve jones von dirt. ein fahrer, der in technischen gelände wie ein sack kartoffeln auf seinem bike verharrt, wird durch die größeren laufräder eher profitieren. dann sollte man aber eher 29" nehmen.


 
ok, wir sind im Slayer 2011 thread. Aber auch die selektiven Argumente ändern nix daran, dass kein neues 26er Bike mehr konstruiert wird - weil eben 27 und 29 Zoll so viel besser fährt (gerade mit Blick auf flüssig durchkommen und Gefühl). Darum freue ich mich über alle kreativen Versuche, das Bessere auch an ein Slayer zu adaptieren. 
Natürlich behalte ich beide Bikes - wäre aber trotzdem Genial, wenn 27 Zoll Räder passen würden.


----------



## Climax_66 (29. Juni 2013)

Es wird ja niemand dazu genötigt was zu tun was er nicht will.
Wenn ich mehr Fun und ein breiteres Spektrum mit dem Slayer durch größere Laufräder habe, weil Vorteile hat man ja auch im Uphill, dies aber nur daran liegt weil ich Fahrtechnisch ein Sack Kartoffel bin und kein Prof., dann ist das halt so, am Ende bringts mich aber weiter.
Die Überlegung ist doch die, Pfiffige Tuner die was drauf haben bieten am Ende ein Upgrate Kit 27,5 für das 2011er Slayer an.
Da braucht man nicht gleich ein neues Bike und bekommt trotzdem die Vorzüge.
Der Tobsen bei uns war nur scharf drauf zu wissen wie sich das Slayer mit 27,5 wohl anfühlt. Das Feeling war so überzeugend das sich der Eingriff gelohnt hat, es ging ja erst mal darum zu testen auf dem Trail wie es sich anfühlt.
Warum Fox nicht will das man in der 36er keine 27,5 Zoll Laufräder fährt dürfte jedem klar sein.
Ich finds halt Geil einen Rocky Dealer vor der Haustüre zu haben der keine Spaßbremse ist sondern noch durchgeknallter ist als so mancher Kunde.  Zukunftsorientiert halt.

Spricht aber vieles dafür das Rocky 2014 ein 27,5er Slayer bringen könnte.


----------



## neikless (29. Juni 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Spricht aber vieles dafür das Rocky 2014 ein 27,5er Slayer bringen könnte.



sag ich doch


----------



## mr.luke (29. Juni 2013)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Spricht aber vieles dafür das Rocky 2014 ein 27,5er Slayer bringen könnte.



Mein Rocky Händler meinte, das dieses Jahr extrem wenige Slayer Komplettbikes und Rahmen zur Verfügung standen... Wahrscheinlich will Rocky nicht auf den "alten" Modellen sitzen bleiben. Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (29. Juni 2013)

ich träum mal...

ein 27,5 slayer mit 160mm fw ringsrum
ein coil rc4 und eine 27,5 van....
oh ds wäre schön

leider wirds an der gabel scheitern

traum ende


----------



## numinisflo (29. Juni 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> sag ich doch



Du alter Wahrsager du!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juni 2013)

noie95 schrieb:


> ich träum mal...
> 
> ein 27,5 slayer mit 160mm fw ringsrum
> ein coil rc4 und eine 27,5 van....
> ...



und?
feucht?


----------



## noie95 (29. Juni 2013)

ohja... mehr als das


----------



## mr.luke (29. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab erstmal mein Slayer fertig  Egal was nächstes Jahr kommt


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Juni 2013)

@mr.luke
Schickes Bike mit schönen Laufrädern 

Das RM ein 27,5er Enduro bringt ist m. E. eigentlich keine Frage mehr "ob", sondern "wann". Wahrscheinlich wird es dann aber wieder eine Änderung der Dämpferposition unter das Oberrohr geben. "Nachrüstkits" für die 26er Slayer wird man somit vergessen können.
Allerdings haben sich mit die Vorteile von 27,5 oder 29ern bisher eh nicht erschlossen. Weder das 29er Canondale, noch das 27,5er Alti das ich probegefahren bin haben mich von der Geometrie her überzeugt. Da sitzt man zu sehr "auf" dem Bike statt "drin". Hat für mich eher was von Rennradfahren. Leider wird sich der Schmarrn aber nicht mehr verhindern lassen, da jetzt auf einmal alle meinen Bikes mit größeren Rädern bauen zu müssen. Hoffentlich entwickelt man dann auch irgendwann mal die passenden Geometrien dazu, die ählichen Fahrspaß vermitteln bei meinen 26er Slayer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (30. Juni 2013)

also mein 26er fährt mit fetten 2,4 Zoll Rubber Queen Pellen so gut, das ich bestimmt die nächsten jahre nix dran ändere.
D_ie tollen neuen LRS Trends _sitze ich dabei schmunzelnd aus 
Aber vermutlich sind die Queen Dinger außenrum min. so groß wie 27,5 mit 2,2 Zollhttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1365743


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juni 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> also mein 26er fährt mit fetten 2,4 Zoll Rubber Queen Pellen so gut, das ich bestimmt die nächsten jahre nix dran ändere.
> D_ie tollen neuen LRS Trends _sitze ich dabei schmunzelnd aus
> Aber vermutlich sind die Queen Dinger außenrum so groß wie 27,5 mit 2,2 Zoll


das würde erklären warum mein Slayer auf einmal so gut bergaufgeht


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juni 2013)

Kann mal jemand mit einem 18" Rahmen messen, wie weit sich die Sattelstütze versenen lässt?

Also von UK Oberrohr bis das Schluss ist.

Danke.


----------



## BergabHeizer (3. Juli 2013)

Servus
hat einer von euch noch die Race Face Chainring Tabs über?
http://www.raceface.com/components/small-parts/accessories/chainring-tab-shims/

gruß
BgH


----------



## bike-destructor (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,


----------



## bike-destructor (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
habe seite Februar ein neues Slayer 50. nach einem Urlaub in Österreich kam ich nun mit einer gebrochenen Schwinge zurück...!  Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen sachen bei diesem Bike? Vielen Dank, Grüße von der Bergstraße


----------



## Climax_66 (4. Juli 2013)

bike-destructor schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe seite Februar ein neues Slayer 50. nach einem Urlaub in Österreich kam ich nun mit einer gebrochenen Schwinge zurück...!  Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen sachen bei diesem Bike? Vielen Dank, Grüße von der Bergstraße


 Kommt selten vor aber letztes Jahr hatte mein Kumpel mit dem 30er auch die Schwinge an der Schweißnaht geschrottet, bekommst Du Anstandslos auf Garantie vom Dealer ersetzt! Lebenslange Garantie auf Rahmen bei Rocky.


----------



## Dome_2001 (5. Juli 2013)

Wäre mir echt neu das Rocky wirklich Lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen gibt.

Edit:

http://www.bikes.com/main+de+03_400+garantie.html


----------



## noie95 (5. Juli 2013)

rocky gibt auch keine lebenslage garantie auf rahmen!


----------



## Climax_66 (5. Juli 2013)

Bei unserm Dealer gibt es die und von den 2 die ich kenne gab es da auch keine Probleme. Unser Dealer betont das auch immer bei Kaufinteressenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich werde auf jedenfall beim nächsten Riss im Rahmen auch mal schauen was noch geht. Obwohl mein Rocky aus 2006 (Neuer Hauptrahmen Anfang 2010 und neuer Hinterbau Ende 2010 ist  ) Quasi ein RM Slayer 2006 mit Baujahr 2010 .. lach .... Laut dieser Rechnung müsste dann näcshtes Jahr wieder was kaputt gehen .. Dann wäre ich satte 3 Jahre über dem Rocky Garantie Zeitraum. Mal schauen ob dann noch etwas geht ...


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Juli 2013)

Hatte einen neuen Tigger bekommen da 2Jahre Garantie auf Anbauteile !


----------



## MWU406 (5. Juli 2013)

warum ersetzt Dir Rocky Deinen Tigger:


----------



## neikless (5. Juli 2013)

weil puh es so wollte tideldipom


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Juli 2013)

MWU406 schrieb:


> warum ersetzt Dir Rocky Deinen Tigger:


 Ne das war HIBÄR tidedipomp !

http://bilder.4ever.eu/zeichentrick/pu-der-bar-und-tiger-143973#pic143973


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. Juli 2013)

Lebenslange Garantie ist doch nur möglich, wenn sich der Händler dazu bereit erklärt, eine neue Rechnung mit falschem Kaufdatum im Garantiefall auszustellen, oder sehe ich das falsch? Wenn dem so ist, würde ich persönlich das nicht in einem Forum verbreiten ;-)


----------



## Climax_66 (6. Juli 2013)

Das siehst Du falsch. Dann würden ja nach Deiner Theorie zb. 5Jahre alte Bikes beim Händler stehen.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Juli 2013)

in der Rahmennummer ist auch das Bj. mit drin .....


----------



## bike-destructor (6. Juli 2013)

Hallo, vielen Dank erstmal.

Ich war heute beim Hibike, das Bike steht nun dort und die kümmern sich darum. Entweder bekomme ich einen neuen Hinterbau oder einen kompletten neuen Rahmen, das müssen die mit RM klären. 
Ich bin mal gespannt wie dauert.

Werde Bericht erstatten. 

Grüße von der Bergstraße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (7. Juli 2013)

Fast fertig... leider muss ich noch auf´s hinterrad warten...


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Juli 2013)

mach über der Kettenseite an der Schwinge SCHRUMPFSCHLAUCH drüber , schützt prima und in dem Stadion bietet sich das an


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Juli 2013)

ein hauch von 27,5


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. Juli 2013)

Schick,
Meins ist jetzt auch fertig, nur noch einstellen und Leitungen kürzen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (12. Juli 2013)

Schick! Sattelstellung schaut ein wenig strange aus aber sonst echt gut geworden!


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Juli 2013)

mir waren die AMP immer zu nahe an der Kurbel, mit meinen schiefen Füße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (12. Juli 2013)

ja is mir auch grad aufgefallen aufm foto aber wie gesagt muss eh noch alles einstellen bis auf die schaltung


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2013)

schepp fiess ?


----------



## big-p-fan (14. Juli 2013)

Servus, 

hab mal ne Frage zu den Erfahrungen mit dem Easton Haven Vorbau, der an den ´11 und ´12 Slayer im Original verbaut war. 
Wie sieht es da mit der Dauerhaltbarkeit aus? Ich würde gerne meinen RF Atlas gegen einen 2013er Haven tauschen (in Verbindung mit einem Havoc Carbon Lenker), aber der Easton Vorbau schaut (auf den Bildern) irgendwie so filigran aus...  

Thanx for help.


----------



## basti.rlp (14. Juli 2013)

Habe ihn auch dran. Der ist keinesfalls filligran. Top Teil, recht gewichtsbewusst. Kann ich nur empfehlen. <br />
<br />
LG


----------



## Montana03 (14. Juli 2013)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Schick,
> Meins ist jetzt auch fertig, nur noch einstellen und Leitungen kürzen.


 
Sehr schöner Aufbau !
Vor allem die schwarzen Gabelrohre der 55er. Ist das eine RC3?
Na ja, die Griffe kannst Du noch tauschen. Die passen besser zum Telefon als zum rot der Bremse. 
Für die Kurbel gäb es bald noch eine stimmigere Option mit der e-13 TRS-race: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1397847 
Da kommt das rot der Achse zur Geltung, und die moderne dick-dünn-Verzahnung gibt es da auch in Kürze. Vor allem gefällt mir an der Kurbel der cleane und wertige Aufbau mit polygonaler Passung der Kettenblätter und damit der Verzicht auf Schrauben an einem Spider. Und zu den Rädern paßt das dann auch...


----------



## BergabHeizer (14. Juli 2013)

Die Kurbel wollte ich nicht da ich vom Gesamtkonzept der Kurbel nichts halte. Gabel ist eine cr Switch ta. Griffe waren über und werden erstmal gefahren


----------



## Montana03 (15. Juli 2013)

Wie? Was gefällt Dir an der e13-Kurbel nicht?
Das Adaptive Preload System zur Lagervorspannung? Oder die polygonale Passung der Kettenblätter? Oder die dick-dünn-Verzahnung? Die 30mm Achsen? Kettenblätter von 28 bis 36 Zähne reichen nicht?  
Weil: die e13 TRSr-single wollte ich mir als nächstes gönnen und bisher hat noch keiner darüber etwas negatives erzählt.


----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2013)

ICH war mit der e.13 Kurbel nicht happy,
nach 4 Tagen war das Lager fest, ausgetauscht ...
neues Lager mit dem allerfeinsten Lagerfett versehen, völlig unverständlich
das selbe Problem , Kurbel hui - Lager pfui !


----------



## BergabHeizer (16. Juli 2013)

Mir sagt die ganze Konstruktion einfach nicht zu, das race face System ist bewährt und die sicx hab ich sehr günstig geschossen.
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## Deleted 28330 (16. Juli 2013)

Montana03 schrieb:


> Das Adaptive Preload System zur Lagervorspannung? Oder die polygonale Passung der Kettenblätter? Oder die dick-dünn-Verzahnung? Die 30mm Achsen?



ich verstehe nicht, warum die ganzen features immer so eine positive resonanz finden. wenn es jemand es schafft, ohne komplizierten klimbim ein funktionierendes produkt auf den markt zu bringen (shimano z.b.) ist das doch besser als die ganzen "innovationen" wie das allseits bekannte polygonprofil, das laut e13 in österreichischen panzern im irgendeinem weltkrieg verbaut wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (16. Juli 2013)

Klar ! 7 gang Daumenschalter haben ja auch funktioniert - weiss nicht was der ganze "Innovationsscheiss" eigentlich soll


----------



## BergabHeizer (16. Juli 2013)

Naja Vergleichbar ist das nun nicht so ganz ne bessere Abstufung ist schon was anders wie ne Befestigungsart oder lagervorspannung. Aber jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack den man respektieren muss.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (16. Juli 2013)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Klar ! 7 gang Daumenschalter haben ja auch funktioniert - weiss nicht was der ganze "Innovationsscheiss" eigentlich soll



lies doch einfach, was ich geschrieben habe. es geht nicht darum, innovation insgesamt in frage zu stellen.


----------



## ma.schino (16. Juli 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> lies doch einfach, was ich geschrieben habe. es geht nicht darum, innovation insgesamt in frage zu stellen.



Sondern?

Innovation die Du für unnötig hältst?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (16. Juli 2013)

wenn du ein zwei produkte hast mit gleicher funktion, wovon eines eher einfach gestrickt ist und auf bewährter technik basiert und eines innovativ und technisch aufwendig, welches davon ist besser? meiner meinung nach ersteres, denn innovation ohne irgendeinene objektiv wahrnehmbare verbesserung der funktion brauche ich nicht. nur weil etwas "alt" ist, muss es nicht schlecht sein. genauso muss innovativ nicht gleich gut sein.


----------



## ma.schino (16. Juli 2013)

Ich sag ja - 7fach daumenschalter!

Man kann damit Gänge wechseln (was erwartet man sonst von einer Schaltung?)
Und den Berg hochfahren kann man damit auch (wenn nicht muss man halt mehr trainieren!)


----------



## Deleted 28330 (16. Juli 2013)

...


----------



## BergabHeizer (16. Juli 2013)

Eine 10 bzw 11 Fach Schaltung erleichtert den Anstieg, eine lagervorspannung oder panzertechnik aus dem Weltkrieg muss sich erstmal bewähren! Und es gibt deutlich leichtere kurbeln als die e13 trs race. Race face, shimano verwenden vielzahnwellen, da dass System erprobt und bewährt ist. Aber wie gesagt Geschmäcker sind verschieden und wenn du mit deiner 7 Fach Schaltung zufrieden bist sowie mit der e13 Kurbel ist das völlig in Ordnung.
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## Montana03 (17. Juli 2013)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> ... Geschmäcker sind verschieden ...
> Gruß
> Bgh


 
Damit bringst du es am besten auf den Punkt. Wir geben doch alle viel Geld aus, um mit unserem Hobby richtig Spaß zu haben. Nicht alles ist technisch notwendig - oft hat man einfach Freude dran. Was man auch an deinem Bike sehr gut sieht . Sieht sehr cool aus und funktioniert sicher auch top.
Und was die Ingenieure aus dem Bike-Bereich in den letzten Jahren auf die Beine gestellt haben fällt doch jedem auf, der mal den Vergleich mit dem alten Bike im Keller macht. Geometrie, Rahmengewicht, Abstimmbarkeit der Dämpferelemente, Scheibenbremsen, gedämpfte Schaltwerke, Ersatz des leidigen und klappernden Umwerfers durch 1x11 oder Hammerschmidt oder Pinion... 
Klar, nicht alles setzt sich durch, weil entweder zu speziell, zu wenig ausgereift oder zu teuer oder zu schwer. 
e13 gehört für mich zu den innovativen Läden, die oft top funktionale Sachen gebracht haben. 
Die TRSr Kurbel mit polygonaler Verbindung der Kettenblätter zur Welle scheint mir eine tolle Idee zu sein. Das Problem nicht kompatibler Lochkreise und Kettenblätter (die alte SLX, die neuen 2-fach mit vergrößertem Lochkreis) kann man aus der Welt schaffen. Torx-Schrauben setzen sich ja auch mit ihrem Profil durch, weil sie eben nicht so schnell rund genudelt werden können und mehr Kraft aufnehmen. Wenn es dann noch so gut aussieht wie die TRS, darf man das auch mal ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (17. Juli 2013)

Montana03 schrieb:


> Damit bringst du es am besten auf den Punkt. Wir geben doch alle viel Geld aus, um mit unserem Hobby richtig Spaß zu haben. Nicht alles ist technisch notwendig - oft hat man einfach Freude dran. Was man auch an deinem Bike sehr gut sieht . Sieht sehr cool aus und funktioniert sicher auch top.
> Und was die Ingenieure aus dem Bike-Bereich in den letzten Jahren auf die Beine gestellt haben fällt doch jedem auf, der mal den Vergleich mit dem alten Bike im Keller macht. Geometrie, Rahmengewicht, Abstimmbarkeit der Dämpferelemente, Scheibenbremsen, gedämpfte Schaltwerke, Ersatz des leidigen und klappernden Umwerfers durch 1x11 oder Hammerschmidt oder Pinion...
> Klar, nicht alles setzt sich durch, weil entweder zu speziell, zu wenig ausgereift oder zu teuer oder zu schwer.
> e13 gehört für mich zu den innovativen Läden, die oft top funktionale Sachen gebracht haben.
> Die TRSr Kurbel mit polygonaler Verbindung der Kettenblätter zur Welle scheint mir eine tolle Idee zu sein. Das Problem nicht kompatibler Lochkreise und Kettenblätter (die alte SLX, die neuen 2-fach mit vergrößertem Lochkreis) kann man aus der Welt schaffen. Torx-Schrauben setzen sich ja auch mit ihrem Profil durch, weil sie eben nicht so schnell rund genudelt werden können und mehr Kraft aufnehmen. Wenn es dann noch so gut aussieht wie die TRS, darf man das auch mal ausprobieren...




100% ige Zustimmung


----------



## mystical_meo (18. Juli 2013)

Und eeendlich on the Road...





Fehlt nur noch neuer Sattel, schönere Kettenstrebenschützer und meine Kettenführung. Hauptsache ich kann seit paar Tagen die Kiste fahren. Macht übelst Laune ... nur das Fahrwerk ist langweilig, bügelt einfach alles glatt 

Gruß
Franco


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Juli 2013)

gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## neikless (18. Juli 2013)

bähbäh Goldzeugs sonst nette Bude !


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juli 2013)

wie geymalt


----------



## neikless (18. Juli 2013)

ja hauptsache schön ;( ganz ehrlich ich finds lächerlich 
vom Kornfeld zur Eisdiele ok aber 180mm front keine fefü hinten 
*bling bling*
... mehr Schein als sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (19. Juli 2013)

Gut - die kefü ist bei dem schaltwerk vielleicht nicht unbedingt notwendig. 

Aber die Gabel.... Ich versteh nicht warum leute sowas machen!

Zum Thema gold: manchen gefällt sowas halt - naja nicht so meins


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Juli 2013)

wie schon erwähnt (Fahrwerk ist langweilig, bügelt einfach alles glatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
kann ich nur betätigen


----------



## mystical_meo (19. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr!



Big thanks 



neikless schrieb:


> bähbäh Goldzeugs sonst nette Bude !



Geschmäcker, gell?!
Aber es gibt noch so viele Farbkombinationen die mir zusagen würden. Allerdings ist die Idee darauf gebohren, dass ich mein Stump jahrelang super gerne fuhr. Es für meine Bedürfnisse zu wenig und Kinematisch zu alt wurde. Da spielen bereits meine I9's eine große Rolle.



mohrstefan schrieb:


> wie geymalt



hahahahahhaahah 



neikless schrieb:


> ja hauptsache schön ;( ganz ehrlich ich finds lächerlich
> vom Kornfeld zur Eisdiele ok aber 180mm front keine fefü hinten
> *bling bling*
> ... mehr Schein als sein !



Das Problem ist nur, ich wohne auf dem Berg und die Eisdiele ist im Tal ... irgendwie muss ich ja über Stock und Stein 
Ne, im Ernst. Kennst Du die Type 2 Schaltwerke von Sram oder bei Shimano glaub Shadow+? Die ziehen die Kette ordentlich stramm.
Aber, und das konnte ich auch feststellen, wird es mir wohl nicht 100%ig langen. Daher ist meine Kettenführung für's ISCG bereits unterwegs.
Fahren ist mir ersteinmal wichtiger 



ma.schino schrieb:


> Gut - die kefü ist bei dem schaltwerk vielleicht nicht unbedingt notwendig.
> 
> Aber die Gabel.... Ich versteh nicht warum leute sowas machen!
> 
> Zum Thema gold: manchen gefällt sowas halt - naja nicht so meins



Kein Ding. Mir gefällt es bombastisch. 
Im übrigen liegt mir Fox total. Im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern ist sie, subjektiv betrachtet, für meinen Geschmack Racelastiger, u.a. die Progressivität, ausgelegt und ich komme damit perfekt zurecht.
Kurzum: Taugt mir Leistungstechnisch wie optisch 



mohrstefan schrieb:


> wie schon erwähnt (Fahrwerk ist langweilig, bügelt einfach alles glatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hammer, gell 

Gruß
Franco


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juli 2013)

hätte mir das Bike ähnlich aufgebaut, aber gleiche Federelemente.


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Juli 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hätte mir das Bike ähnlich aufgebaut, aber gleiche Federelemente.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. Juli 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> wie schon erwähnt (Fahrwerk ist langweilig, bügelt einfach alles glatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann fahr doch härtere Trails ;-)


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Juli 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch härtere Trails ;-)


Elefantenvogel ,  mit dem Alter überlegt / denkt "Mann" über ob da nicht was passieren könnte/kann  
die Vergangenheit hat es gezeigt AUA 
Ride on


----------



## basti.rlp (20. Juli 2013)

Dann solltest du im "hohen" Alter auch über deine subjektiven Äußerungen nachdenken und jedem das seine Fahrwerk lassen


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Juli 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Dann solltest du im "hohen" Alter auch Ã¼ber deine subjektiven ÃuÃerungen nachdenken und jedem das seine Fahrwerk lassen â¦


das Fahrwerk ist spitzenmÃ¤Ãig und genau richtig fÃ¼r mein alter


----------



## basti.rlp (21. Juli 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> das Fahrwerk ist spitzenmäßig und genau richtig für mein alter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (2. August 2013)

So nachdem ich jetzt mal bisschen fahren war muss ich sagen das Teil geht ab wie a ungschälter reddich, da braucht man fast kein Downhiller mehr.

Gewicht hat mich sehr überrascht da ich mit mehr gerechnet hatte 




gruß
BgH


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. August 2013)

Das ist schon ziemlich geil! 
Wie zufrieden biste mit der Marzocchi 55 CR?


----------



## BergabHeizer (4. August 2013)

Sehr, hatte sie vorher auch schon gefahren, sensibel wie eine marzocchi sein soll und wartungsarm. Kann man empfehlen das Teil.
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. August 2013)

Ist irgendwie nur leider nicht so einfach, sie in tapered zu bekommen... Hätte gern die 2013er mit den goldenen Standrohren... Aber die gibts laut Cosmic Sports nicht in Tapered...


----------



## mohrstefan (9. August 2013)

trotz Unkerei mal doch wieder einen MZ seit zwei Tagen drin , und was soll ich euch sagen das Teil ist der Hammer !! freue mich schon auf die JL-Service Anpassung


----------



## neikless (9. August 2013)

das sagst du alle paar wochen über jeden neuen dämpfer ....


----------



## basti.rlp (9. August 2013)

Aber es ist auch schwer die Eierlegendewollmilchsau zu finden. Im DH und auf Trails bin ich mit dem Vivid Air absolut zufrieden. Bergauf ist er halt ein Kompromiss. Aber wie gesagt. Bei jedem Bikeparkbesucj zaubert er zusammen mit meiner 180er Talas ein Lächeln auf mein Gesicht


----------



## mohrstefan (9. August 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> das sagst du alle paar wochen über jeden neuen dämpfer ....


Sprach ein  Orange mit Monarch  du bist im Moment in einer ganz anderen Liga mit deinem Eingelenker :kotz:


----------



## neikless (9. August 2013)

aber hallo !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (9. August 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Aber es ist auch schwer die Eierlegendewollmilchsau zu finden. Im DH und auf Trails bin ich mit dem Vivid Air absolut zufrieden. Bergauf ist er halt ein Kompromiss. Aber wie gesagt. Bei jedem Bikeparkbesucj zaubert er zusammen mit meiner 180er Talas ein Lächeln auf mein Gesicht


kann ich nur bestätigen 180mm, gehen auch prima auf dem Home-Trail


----------



## neikless (9. August 2013)

Home Boy !


----------



## bgl-allmountain (24. August 2013)

Was ist denn der beste Luftdämpfer fürs Slayer?
Einbaulänge und Breite?


----------



## mohrstefan (24. August 2013)

200x57
28,0x10 und 22,2x10
und Dämpfer siehe oben


----------



## bgl-allmountain (24. August 2013)

gibts einen luftdämpfer wo ich mehr als 165 mm federweg hab?


----------



## mohrstefan (24. August 2013)

klar mit 216x65


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgl-allmountain (24. August 2013)

Wieviel federweg ist da maximal machbar??


----------



## mohrstefan (24. August 2013)

ich befürchte dann bekommst du kontakt mit den Sattelrohr, beim einfedern !
ich finde das Slayer ist ausreicheng befedert mit 165 x 180 mm


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. August 2013)

Lass.Es.Sein. Wenn du mehr Federweg brauchst, kauf dir halt ein DH Bike...


----------



## big-p-fan (25. August 2013)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen (einstellbaren) Angleset? Mir ist der Lenkwinkel zu flach. Wird zur kommenden Saison auf jeden Fall ne Pike werden...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. August 2013)

Warum travelst du nicht einfach deine Lyrik runter? Ist doch die Solo air mit 170mm?
Die kannst du doch echt easy auf 150 oder 160mm traveln


----------



## big-p-fan (26. August 2013)

Wäre eine Alternative, ja. Allerdings bringen die 10mm auf 160 etwa ein halbes Grad. 
Von daher eine Angleset, wo ein Grad + verkürzter Travel oder dann die Pike wo noch das reduzierte Gewicht zus. hinzukommt, was allerdings gänzlich Nebensache ist.


----------



## mohrstefan (26. August 2013)

der eine hoch der andere runter ist ja wie auf'n nem Rummel


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. August 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> der eine hoch der andere runter ist ja wie auf'n nem Rummel



 Ich bin mit den 170mm meiner Lyrik zumindest sehr zufrieden und finde den Lenkwinkel klasse zum ballern


----------



## big-p-fan (26. August 2013)

Das ist auch vollkommen richtig, fürs ballern. 
Allerdings habe ich mit dem Lenkwinkel in sehr langsamen, technischen und engen Passagen so meine Probleme. Bspw. Sigletrail bergauf oder stark verblockter Trail... 
Da neigt das Bike beim Einlenken (eben bedingt durch den Winkel) sehr zum abrupten abkippen. Und das mag ich nun mal überhaupt nicht! Ist nicht Slayer abhängig, sondern war eim Enduro zuvor ebenso. Nur dort aufgrund des längeren Oberrohrs gefühlt noch stärker ausgeprägt. 
Also werd ich mir am Sa. auf der Eurobike mal die Steuersätze genauer ansehen und auch der Pike etwas Aufmerksamkeit widmen.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (27. August 2013)

Fox Float Kashima CTD Trail Adjust 2013 geordert fürs Slayer, was haltet Ihr von dem Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2013)

ist ähnlich dem rp23.
wenn das werkssetup passt ist der dämpfer prima.


----------



## mr.luke (27. August 2013)

Also der Dämpfer war serienmäßig in meinem 2013´er Slayer Rahmen verbaut und ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Für meine 78 Kilo arbeitet er super und das CTD finde ich eine sehr gute Sache...


----------



## bgl-allmountain (27. August 2013)

Gibts eigentlich einen Carbonschutz für die Kabel am Slayer-Unterrohr zum Montieren wo zu kaufen?


----------



## mohrstefan (27. August 2013)

Carbonfolie schützt auch Prima,bam


----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. August 2013)

ich hatte bei einem hÃ¤ndler ein schaltauge fÃ¼r das slayer bestellt. das soll 39,90â¬ kosten. hat rocky/hÃ¤ndler eigentlich noch alle tassen im schrank?!   das Ã¤rgert mich enorm


----------



## basti.rlp (27. August 2013)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen Carbonschutz für die Kabel am Slayer-Unterrohr zum Montieren wo zu kaufen?



unnötig ... habe ich seit 1 1/2 Jahren keine Probleme mit ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> unnötig ... habe ich seit 1 1/2 Jahren keine Probleme mit ...



Ich fahre auch seit 1,5 Jahren ein Bike mit Zügen am Unterrohr.
Je nach Einsatzzweck macht ein Schutz Sinn.
Meine Bremsleitung ist bereits ordentlich von hochfliegenden Steinen angeknabbert.
Die Beulen im Unterrohr sind gerade so neben den Zügen, also reine Glücksache.

Eine einfache Kunststoffschiene würde ich begrüßen.


----------



## basti.rlp (27. August 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch seit 1,5 Jahren ein Bike mit Zügen am Unterrohr.
> Je nach Einsatzzweck macht ein Schutz Sinn.
> Meine Bremsleitung ist bereits ordentlich von hochfliegenden Steinen angeknabbert.
> Die Beulen im Unterrohr sind gerade so neben den Zügen, also reine Glücksache.
> ...



Ja ..., kann sicherlich auch variieren - je nach Terrain. Im Pfälzerwald und auf Touren im Umland hatte ich jedoch noch nie Probleme, weder beulen noch sehen meine Leitungen malträtiert aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2013)

na im Pfälzer Wald knallt es aber auch ordentlich unterem Rohr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (27. August 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> na im Pfälzer Wald knallt es aber auch ordentlich unterem Rohr.....


 Der Altkönig im Taunus ist auch nicht ohne


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2013)

wo ist der?


----------



## mohrstefan (27. August 2013)

Im Taunus - Ffm


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2013)

Jo, soweit war ich auch schon.
Nähe HiBike nehme ich an?


----------



## mohrstefan (28. August 2013)

vom HIBIKE aus gut zu erkennen


----------



## basti.rlp (28. August 2013)

Man müsste mal ein Rockytreffen organisieren  *duck und weg*

Mal was aktuelles. Habe mir jetzt die neue Saint ans Rad geschraubt, aber in nächster Zeit kommen noch so einige Neuerungen ... neuer LRS (Empfehlungen? - leicht und stabil bis 500), XX1/X01 und Pike  *träum*

wie war das mit dem Treffen?^^

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (28. August 2013)

LRS-- DT-Swiss --  !
 blos keine Hope Rrrrrrr [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4lAcouFhFc"]Freilauf Hope Pro 2 EVO Nabe - YouTube[/nomedia] :-/


----------



## basti.rlp (28. August 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> LRS-- DT-Swiss --  !
> blos keine Hope Rrrrrrr Freilauf Hope Pro 2 EVO Nabe - YouTube :-/



DT Swiss (z.B. 240s) ist aber in keiner Weise leiser  ... und außerdem muss es "rrrrrrrrrrrr" machen


----------



## mohrstefan (28. August 2013)

ich habe die 440er +240s in meine Bikes verbaut,brauchen ab und an ein bisschl ihr fett weg dann schnurrense wie ein Kätzchen 
Die Hope machen nur rabatz,wer's mag "rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"


----------



## basti.rlp (28. August 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> ich habe die 440er +240s in meine Bikes verbaut,brauchen ab und an ein bisschl ihr fett weg dann schnurrense wie ein Kätzchen
> Die Hope machen nur rabatz,wer's mag "rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"



Ist halt auch eine Preisfrage ... 240s + ZTR Flow sind wesentlich teurer als Hope Pro2 Evo + ZTR Flow ... dabei unwesentlich leichter ... Und die Hopes haben sich ja bereits als qualitativ bewiesen - abgesehen vom Freilauf


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2013)

es hat schon mehrer Treffen im Pfälzer Wald gegeben.
Diejenigen die beim erstam Mal teilgenommen haben sind eigentlich immer wieder dabei gewesen.
Im Herbst werde ich sicher nochmal was ausrufen, aber nicht spez. an Rockyfahrer sondern an Biker allgemein.
Treffpunkt wäre dann Weyher.


----------



## basti.rlp (28. August 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> es hat schon mehrer Treffen im Pfälzer Wald gegeben.
> Diejenigen die beim erstam Mal teilgenommen haben sind eigentlich immer wieder dabei gewesen.
> Im Herbst werde ich sicher nochmal was ausrufen, aber nicht spez. an Rockyfahrer sondern an Biker allgemein.
> Treffpunkt wäre dann Weyher.



Alles klar. Klingt gut ... und hatte ich ja schon mal geplant!


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2013)

schreib mich einfach mal an wenn du in der gegend bist.


----------



## basti.rlp (28. August 2013)

Okay.


----------



## mohrstefan (31. August 2013)

**** bastelei ABER !!!
die Teile sind der Hammer Top----Grip


----------



## basti.rlp (31. August 2013)

Ich sag nur "Syntace Number Nine" ... das Pedal für die Ewigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystical_meo (31. August 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "Syntace Number Nine" ... das Pedal für die Ewigkeit



Bei dem Preis kann man das auch nur hoffen 

DMR Vault Brendog sind auch absolut top. Brendog Signature, da black stealth und ein zweiter Satz Spike-Pins dabei ist, statt der etwas breiteren standart. Wobei letztere bei der richtigen Sohle schon bombig halten.

 @mohrstefan

sehen auf jeden Schnieke aus 

Gruß
Franco


----------



## basti.rlp (31. August 2013)

Syntace bietet bei dem Pedal 10 Jahre Garantie. Da lohnt der Preis mMn.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (2. September 2013)

grad nen neuen kashima CTD 2013 bestellt, da will man das teil gleich montieren und siehe da die achsen vom Slayer passen nicht durch; montiert war bis jetzt ein Fox Float 2011
was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## basti.rlp (2. September 2013)

Die Buchsen wechseln?^^


----------



## BergabHeizer (2. September 2013)

Servus, 
Hast mit Buchsen gekauft? Falscher Bohrungsdurchmesser? 
Gruß
BGH


----------



## BergabHeizer (2. September 2013)

Hab auch noch ne frage will mir noch andere Reifen drauf machen, wie sieht's mit der Conti rubber queen 2.4 für Touren und  Trails.
Gruß
BGH


----------



## bgl-allmountain (2. September 2013)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...e-Modelle-für-ein-Dämpferauge-DU-Bushing.html


ist das das passende lager?


----------



## basti.rlp (2. September 2013)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ne frage will mir noch andere Reifen drauf machen, wie sieht's mit der Conti rubber queen 2.4 für Touren und  Trails.
> Gruß
> BGH



werde ich jetzt auch versuchen ...


----------



## bgl-allmountain (2. September 2013)

macht das rausschlagen aus dem alten  float dämpfer und das reinpressen in den neuen float dämpfer sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (2. September 2013)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...e-Modelle-für-ein-Dämpferauge-DU-Bushing.html
> 
> 
> ist das das passende lager?



irgendwas sagt mir, dass du nicht wirklich weißt was du da machst? kann das sein?


----------



## bgl-allmountain (2. September 2013)

ich möcht vor allem nichts kaputtmachen


----------



## basti.rlp (2. September 2013)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> macht das rausschlagen aus dem alten  float dämpfer und das reinpressen in den neuen float dämpfer sinn?



auf keinen Fall! Aber bei Fox sind die standardisiert. Deine Buchsen sollten in die Lager passen, wenn die Buchsen korrekt sind auch deine Achsen ... ich weiß jetzt nicht warum du da mit den Buchsen rummachst?

Zudem wird das nicht ausgeschlagen sondern gepresst ---> Werkbank!


----------



## basti.rlp (2. September 2013)

Dämpferauge --> Gleitlager von Fox (z.B. die aus deinem Link) oder eben Kunststoffgleitlager (da gibts mehrere Hersteller) --> Buchsen in der Größe vom Slayer. Dann passt alles.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2013)

Fox hat jetzt auch Kunststofflager


----------



## mohrstefan (3. September 2013)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Hab auch noch ne frage will mir noch andere Reifen drauf machen, wie sieht's mit der Conti rubber queen 2.4 für Touren und  Trails.
> Gruß
> BGH


 habe die Teile schon den halben Sommer drauf, du wirst begeistert sein ein hauch von 650b 

und zu Dämpferbuchsen, man kann auch die alten nehmen vom Slayer !
Fox Empfehlung sind die Teile  http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...457/s/Fox-Edelstahl-Dämpferbuchsen-5-tlg.html hatte ich im Alti drin naja nicht viel besser !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (4. September 2013)

sorry paßt nicht ganz zum thema... 

helft der dimb und uns schwaben, natürlich auch den badensern , das dieses sinnlose 2m gesetzt auch in baden württemberg gekippt wird...

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## bestmove (4. September 2013)

Dabei!


----------



## mohrstefan (4. September 2013)

Hessen Power, NATÜRLICH DABEI !!


----------



## mohrstefan (7. September 2013)




----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. September 2013)

50mm Rise?

Hab selten ein so unstimmig aufgebautes Bike gesehen^^ Ohne dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen!

Aber: muss dir ja taugen, und niemand anderem! In dem Sinne: Viel Spaß und Ride on!


----------



## mohrstefan (8. September 2013)

he he die Zeiten sind vorbei mit , der 50 Rise ist sowas von endspannend zu Biken war auch überrascht .
Aber in Verbindung mit dem 0er Vorbau und 2,5mm Spacer , es Passt !!!


----------



## mystical_meo (8. September 2013)

@mohrstefan

Die Kiste sieht auf jeden Fall nach 'ner Menge Spaß aus. So soll es sein!

Was den Lenker angeht ... ich wünsche mir auch manchmal etwas mehr Lenkerhöhe.
Werde da wohl noch ein wenig testen. Nur aktuell ist das meiste, was mir gefallen würde, vergriffen oder geht eben in die neue Produktpalette 2014.

25mm Rise und evtl. einen Vorbau mit Steigung könnte ich mir vorstellen.
Aktuell fahre ich einen 10mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Hatte mal mit einem 20mm probiert und es fühlte sich angenehmer an. Die Front lies sich auch ein wenig besser lupfen.

Was mir aktuell noch keiner erklären konnte war, dass mein Sixpack Millenium Carbon nach Datenblatt 25mm Rise haben sollte. Aber 18mm drauf stehen. Laut Sixpack sollte es das nicht geben. Noch einen bestellt, der kam in 35mm statt 31,8mm Klemmung. Was es laut Sixpack auch nicht geben sollte und hatte mit ihnen telefoniert. Aber insgesamt macht der Lenker eine Top Figur und anfänglich streubte ich mich ein wenig gegenüber Sixpack. _Wobei einen Sixpack Menace Vorbau würde ich nie kaufen. Sieht für meine Auffassung sehr billig gemacht aus._


----------



## mohrstefan (8. September 2013)

Der Lenker ist ein Deity Topsoil in 735mm


----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. September 2013)

50mm Rise schauen auf jeden Fall besser aus als ein riesiger Spacerturm


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. September 2013)

ich hab mal eine frage zu der dämpferbefestigung bei der oberenen aufnahme. irgendwie haben sich die alukappen, in welchen die o-ringe sitzen, derart verformt, dass ich die achsen nur mir hämmern rausbekommen habe. die kappen müssen sich also plastisch verformt haben. ich habe erstmal mit der feile nachgeholfen, aber irgendwie ist das murks.

habt ihr mal die originale dämpferbestigung (also die hülse und die alukappen) mal durch was anderes ersetzt (z.b. huber bushings o.ä.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (8. September 2013)

mohrstefan kennt den murks wird sicher gleich dazu was sagen


----------



## mohrstefan (8. September 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine frage zu der dämpferbefestigung bei der oberenen aufnahme. irgendwie haben sich die alukappen, in welchen die o-ringe sitzen, derart verformt, dass ich die achsen nur mir hämmern rausbekommen habe. die kappen müssen sich also plastisch verformt haben. ich habe erstmal mit der feile nachgeholfen, aber irgendwie ist das murks.
> 
> habt ihr mal die originale dämpferbestigung (also die hülse und die alukappen) mal durch was anderes ersetzt (z.b. huber bushings o.ä.)?


richtig Neiklöess
bei mir war da sogar ein übles KNARTZEN und RIEFEN am Bolzen, einfach die Alukappen ein zehntel aufbohren


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. September 2013)

Huber ist der Hit. Seid 6 Wochen drin Top!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (9. September 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> richtig NeiklÃ¶ess
> bei mir war da sogar ein Ã¼bles KNARTZEN und RIEFEN am Bolzen, einfach die Alukappen ein zehntel aufbohren



das mit den riefen kenne ich, aber nur von der unteren dÃ¤mpferaufnahme. bei mir sind seit einem jahr einfach die normalen alu-buchsen drin - vÃ¶llig problemlos. da ist aber auch kaum bewegung.




SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> Huber ist der Hit. Seid 6 Wochen drin Top!


kannst du evtl mehr dazu sagen bzw. fotos machen? ich will zum winter dem dÃ¤mpfer mal zum service geben, da kann ich gleich dem ganzen elend ein ende machen.

Ã¼berings kleiner nachtag zum schaltauge: das 40â¬ teilchen sieht anders aus als das original. das alte war gefrÃ¤st, das neue kommt bis auf die gewinde ohne spanende bearbeitung aus. auÃerden sind da zusÃ¤tzliche aussparungen drin. komische sachen macht rocky da...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. September 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine frage zu der dämpferbefestigung bei der oberenen aufnahme. irgendwie haben sich die alukappen, in welchen die o-ringe sitzen, derart verformt, dass ich die achsen nur mir hämmern rausbekommen habe. die kappen müssen sich also plastisch verformt haben. ich habe erstmal mit der feile nachgeholfen, aber irgendwie ist das murks.
> 
> habt ihr mal die originale dämpferbestigung (also die hülse und die alukappen) mal durch was anderes ersetzt (z.b. huber bushings o.ä.)?



Huberbushings. Sind TOP!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (10. September 2013)

habe ich schon kapiert. aber welche variante? 2- oder 3-teilig? habt ihr auch die kunststoff-gleitlager?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. September 2013)

Ja, hab ich! Zweiteilige Variante habe ich beim Slayer, soweit ich weiß, brauchste dreiteilig erst ab 40mm.

Die Kunststoffgleitlager sind ja gerade das Gute.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (17. September 2013)

Mal ein Foto von meinem wie es aktuell aufgebaut ist 





Werde wenns nötige Kleingeld da ist und die erste Welle an Kinderzubehör für den kommenden Nachwuchs gekauft ist, noch auf 10fach Shimano Zee und eine Race Face Atlas Kurbel umrüsten...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (17. September 2013)

Ich hab 3 teilig verbaut auch wenn es ert ab 40mm sein soll, erschien mir besser!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuuth (20. September 2013)

Hallo werte 'Würger-Gemeinde',
ich glaub ich hab jetzt mal wieder den ganzen Fred hier durchgelesen, aber irgendwie habe ich wohl dann doch die Antwort auf die hier schon vor Jahren gestellte Frage übersehen (sofern sie mal gegeben wurde): 

Passt der Dämpfer vom 2010er SXC in den 2011 'new Slayer' Rahmen? 

Nun ist es ja ein 200x57er Dämpfer. im SXC Fred habe ich auch mal 200x57 beim Vorgänger-Bike gelesen.

Ich hab ein 2010er SXC mit einem Fox DHx 5 Air Dämpfer. Und jetzt auch bald einen 2011er Slayer Rahmen (allerdings ohne Dämpfer). Daher die Frage. Kann ich den Dämpfer mal vorübergehend übernehmen?

Grüße
knuuth


----------



## mohrstefan (20. September 2013)

Ja !
sLAYEr 20011 hat 200x57mm und Busching's 28x22,2x10 !
Prost !


----------



## blechfisch (20. September 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> habe ich schon kapiert. aber welche variante? 2- oder 3-teilig? habt ihr auch die kunststoff-gleitlager?



Hab jetzt mal die "neuen" orig. Fox-Buchsen mit durchgehender Stahl-Achse und IGUS-Lagern eingebaut. Hab oben die originalen Slayer-Spacer genommen. Musste ich ein paar mm abdrehen, aber dafür siehts jetzt schick aus und die Achse stützt sich nicht direkt am Umlenkhebel ab. Ansprechverhalten ist schon ne andere Nummer. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man das so deutlich spürt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. September 2013)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal die "neuen" orig. Fox-Buchsen mit durchgehender Stahl-Achse und IGUS-Lagern eingebaut. Hab oben die originalen Slayer-Spacer genommen. Musste ich ein paar mm abdrehen, aber dafür siehts jetzt schick aus und die Achse stützt sich nicht direkt am Umlenkhebel ab. Ansprechverhalten ist schon ne andere Nummer. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man das so deutlich spürt.



Und jetzt noch ein Nadellager, dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2013)

Ich habe letztes Jahr auch nur mit Mühe die beiden Dämpferbolzen herausschlagen können. Beide Alubolzen waren durch die Stahlbuchsen so mit Riefen zerfressen das ich zwei neue Bolzen kaufen musste.
Die nicht vorhandene Leichträngigkeit der Drehbewegng in den Buchsen wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die Hinterbauperformanc aus.
 Ich denke mal jetzt würde ich die neuen auch nicht mehr heraus bekommen.

Rocky halt. Außen hui und innen pfui.
Bei 4 von 5 Rockys war irgendwo, von Rocky verzapfter Murks versteckt. Klasse!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. September 2013)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr auch nur mit MÃ¼he die beiden DÃ¤mpferbolzen herausschlagen kÃ¶nnen. Beide Alubolzen waren durch die Stahlbuchsen so mit Riefen zerfressen das ich zwei neue Bolzen kaufen musste.
> Die nicht vorhandene LeichtrÃ¤ngigkeit der Drehbewegng in den Buchsen wirkt sich natÃ¼rlich auch auf die Hinterbauperformanc aus.
> Ich denke mal jetzt wÃ¼rde ich die neuen auch nicht mehr heraus bekommen.
> 
> ...



das problem ist ja, dass rocky unbedingt auf achsen mit Ã10 mm gehen wollte. da die gleitlager einen innen-Ã von 12,8 mm haben, ist die seitenflÃ¤che der buchsen, die mit den alukappen schultert, sehr gering. dazu kommen noch fasen, damit man die buchse Ã¼berhaupt ins gleitlager bekommt. und dann halt noch die miese oberflÃ¤chenqualitÃ¤t der buchsen. man kann also saen, dass die seitenflÃ¤che komplett rund ist mit vielen reifen. kein wunder, dass sich die alukappen verformen. das design der unteren dÃ¤mpferaufnahme ist kompletter murks. man kann doch die o-ringe nicht als axiallager missbrauchen. 

naja, wenn das das einzige problem bleibt, bin ich mit dem slayer immer noch sehr zufrieden. ob ich mir wieder ein rocky kaufe, ist jedoch eine andere frage. von einem premium-hersteller mit so einer geschichte erwarte ich doch etwas mehr. und schaltaugen fÃ¼r 40 â¬ mÃ¼ssen auch nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystical_meo (21. September 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich! Zweiteilige Variante habe ich beim Slayer, soweit ich weiß, brauchste dreiteilig erst ab 40mm.
> 
> Die Kunststoffgleitlager sind ja gerade das Gute.



Ab 22mm ist die dreiteilige Variante möglich. Diese bevorzuge ich persönlich, da durchgehende Achse.

@all

Wo bekommt man die Nadellager einzeln in 0,5 Zoll bzw. 12,7mm Aussendurchmesser?

Gruß
Franco


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. September 2013)

Die Igusgleitlager tun es vollkommen, für Nadellager findet doch viel zu wenig Drehung statt...

Durchgängige Achse ist ein Argument, allerdings muss ich sagen, das ich bei meinen zweiteiligen Buchsen nach knapp einem Jahr Fahren kaum Spuren auf den Gleitlagern sehe... und wenn davon eines zerstört wird- Teuer sind die Dinger wohl wirklich nicht.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. September 2013)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr auch nur mit Mühe die beiden Dämpferbolzen herausschlagen können. Beide Alubolzen waren durch die Stahlbuchsen so mit Riefen zerfressen das ich zwei neue Bolzen kaufen musste.
> Die nicht vorhandene Leichträngigkeit der Drehbewegng in den Buchsen wirkt sich natürlich auch auf die Hinterbauperformanc aus.
> Ich denke mal jetzt würde ich die neuen auch nicht mehr heraus bekommen.
> 
> ...



Miese Buchsen/Lager und Bolzen habe ich ebenfalls schon bei Specialized, Cannondale, Transition und Giant gesehen. 
Anders ausgedrückt: ich habe in den seltensten Fällen gesehen, das sich wirklich die Buchsen in den Gleitlagern gedreht haben und nicht das ganze auf den Bolzen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2013)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> Ab 22mm ist die dreiteilige Variante möglich. Diese bevorzuge ich persönlich, da durchgehende Achse.
> 
> @all
> 
> ...



Entweder ein Endurolager von Toxo, oder das gelabelte von Syntace.
Ist dann ~21,84mm breit


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Die Igusgleitlager tun es vollkommen, für Nadellager findet doch viel zu wenig Drehung statt...
> 
> Durchgängige Achse ist ein Argument, allerdings muss ich sagen, das ich bei meinen zweiteiligen Buchsen nach knapp einem Jahr Fahren kaum Spuren auf den Gleitlagern sehe... und wenn davon eines zerstört wird- Teuer sind die Dinger wohl wirklich nicht.



Ja, das Nadellager macht nur da Sinn, wo sich auch was dreht.
Also oben am Dämpfer.

Ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren/ 11.000km/ 200.000hm damit ohne Probleme.
Nehem es aber etwa alle 2.000km raus und drehe es mal etwas damit es sich nicht einarbeitet.


----------



## mystical_meo (21. September 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Entweder ein Endurolager von Toxo, oder das gelabelte von Syntace.
> Ist dann ~21,84mm breit



Wäre dann das HIER?

Gruß
Franco


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2013)

Ja, aber ich wurde wegen der Achslänge mal dort anrufen.


----------



## Nofaith (22. September 2013)

Ich hab diese Lager verwendet:





Bezugsquelle


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. September 2013)

Siehe unten


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. September 2013)

Als realistisch wÃ¼rde ich jetzt so 1900- 2200â¬ schÃ¤tzen....

Gabel ist ne Float R?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. September 2013)

Ok, danke.R mit talas


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. September 2013)

Oder doch in Teilen ?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. September 2013)

Ich denke, dass du leider nur um 1.600,-â¬ erzielen wirst.
Der beschissene 27,5" Boom ist das schuld.
In Teilen kÃ¶nnte dabei etwas mehr rauskommen.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. September 2013)

Also Schlachtfest!
Demnächst hier im Bikemackt und in der Bucht.
Danke


----------



## ollum104 (25. September 2013)

Edit.
Hab die Info selbst gefunden


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. September 2013)

Verkauft!Danke


----------



## basti.rlp (3. Oktober 2013)

Futter 






















Das Slayer ist einfach ein geiles Teil


----------



## ollum104 (3. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand einen Rahmen in XL abgeben will. PN an mich


----------



## knuuth (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
Meine Umbauaktion Slayer SXC 70 - Slayer 70 (2011) kommt langsam zum Ende. Thx auch an Euch für die Beantwortung diverser Fragen dazu. 

Dank einem großen Deutschen Logistik Dienstleister hat der Umbau über eine Woche Verspätung.  So muss das obligatorische Premieren-Foto am Gardasee eben auf 2014 verschoben werden. 

Nun bin ich also gerade beim Dämpfereinbauen und ich stelle mir die Frage, wie rum den nu? Vorerst nehme ich ja den DHX 5.0 Air vom SXC. Auf verschiedenen Bilder habe ich beide Varianten gesehen. Gut, bei manchen Dämpfer gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit, Piggyback oben, da sonst unten u.U. der Rahmen getroffen werden könnte. Beim DHX 5.0 scheint mir der Platz aber ok zu sein, so dass ich beide Möglichkeiten nehmen kann. 

Piggyback oben hätte den Vorteil, dass ich leichter an die Propedal Einstellung komme. Aber in dieser Variante bewegt  sich dann das ganze Luftkammergehäuse. Andersrum eingebaut, finde ich es eher normaler, da dann das Luftkammergehäuse 'ruhiger' ist. Weiß jemnad das? Wie hat es den so ein Dämpfer persönlich? Ist ihm das egal wie rum, oder gibt es auch technische Gründe für eine Richtung? Klar, vom Arbeitsprinzip ist es egal, wie rum die Luft komprimiert wird, aber ist es das auch hinsichtlich der Bewegung der Luftkammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2013)

Dem Dämpfer ist es egal wie er eingebaut ist.
Wenn du ihn so einbaust wie original, dann ist die ungefederte Masse kleiner, also besser.
Ob er andersrum eingebaut werden könnte weiß nicht.


----------



## knuuth (9. Oktober 2013)

@RockyRider66: Danke für das schnelle Feedback. Ich nehme an, mit 'original' meinst du, Luftkammer oben. 
Verstehe, so eingebaut ist die Luftkammer, also die größere Masse, gefedert.

Ich lese also daraus, dass es besser ist, wenn man bei Dämpfer darauf achtet, dass möglichst viel Masse gefedert wird?

Bei meinem alten Element ist das ja auch so, da wird die Dämpferkammer ja auch mehr bewegt. Ich wundere mich nur, weil im SXC war es ja genau andersherum.... Obwohl, denke anders geht es dort mit diesem Dämpfer auch nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2013)

Mit AGB oben hast du weniger ungefederte Masse.
Bau das Ding so ein, original ist er ja auch so drin.

Wie gesagt, ob er überhaupt anders zu montieren ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## knuuth (9. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mit AGB oben hast du weniger ungefederte Masse.
> Bau das Ding so ein, original ist er ja auch so drin.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ob er überhaupt anders zu montieren ist weiß ich nicht.



Aye Aye Sir  Dann mach ich das mal so  - Thx - sieht glaub auch besser aus....


----------



## NobbyRalph (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Slayer Profis!
Muss eigentlich am Slayer (Bj.2013) immer mindestens ne 170er Gabel verbaut werden oder kann man das Bike auch mit ner 160er ordentlich bewegen?
Am Lenkwinkel wird das wohl kaum viel verändern, oder?
MFG


----------



## blechfisch (14. Oktober 2013)

So gaanz! grob über den Daumen, bedeutet 1cm Federwegsveränderung an der Gabel ein halbes Grad Lenkwinkelveränderung. Musst du wissen, ob dir der LW damit zu steil werden würde.

Ich fahre ne 160iger Forke inklusive -1° Angleset. Passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Oktober 2013)

160mm ist absolut OK.
Hauptsache die Qualität des Federwegs stimmt.


----------



## blechfisch (14. Oktober 2013)

Volle Zustimmung. Ich liebe meine 36er


----------



## NobbyRalph (14. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 160mm ist absolut OK.
> Hauptsache die Qualität des Federwegs stimmt.


 
Das ist auch meine Meinung. Ich habe aktuelle eine 170er Lyrik drin und die überzeugt mich (noch) nicht so 100%
Mein "alte" Lyrik RC2L mit 160mm (und Absenkung!) spricht einfach sensibler an.
Ich denke, ich werde es einfach mal antesten und schauen, wie es sich mit etwas steilerem LW verhält
MFG


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Oktober 2013)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung. Ich liebe meine 36er


Ich auch,NUR 180mm


----------



## NobbyRalph (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Slayer-Fans!
Hab jetzt schon ein paar kleinere Ausritte hinter mir und muss echt sagen, dass ich begeistert bin von dem Bike.
Warum manche hier die Tourentauglichkeit so in Frage stellen, verstehe ich nicht. Das Teil geht auch bergauf (trotz nicht absenkbarer 170er Lyrik, die mir mehr und mehr zusagt...) völlig problemlos.
Die Sitzposition ist klasse und längere Touren sehe ich damit keinesfalls problematisch.
Auch an meinem Bike ist diese ominöse Kombi aus 3-fach Schalthebel und 3-fach-Umwerfer mit 2-fach Kurbel verbaut, aber anscheinebd hat RM ja hier die 3-fach Option an der Kurbel "berücksichtigt" 
Wenn ich nun den Umwerfer mal tauschen möchte, worauf muss ich achten? Die Befestigung des Umwerfers ist mir bis dato so noch nie untergekommen. Was ist denn das für eine komische Konstruktion??
Was gibt es denn da für Modelle (Hersteller egal) die direkt hinpassen?
Gruß und Danke schon mal


----------



## knuuth (16. Oktober 2013)

Mein SXC - 2011 Umbau ist abgeschlossen. Wie schon angemerkt konnte ich das obligatorische 'Premieren-Foto' nicht am Lago di Garda machen. So musste nun halt der nahe gelegene Lago di Constanza erhalten. Aber der ist ja auch mal schön 





Slayer 70 - 2011 Umbau 2013 vom SXC, 15,4 kg (incl. Pedale)
--------------
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 Air
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 DH 170 (momentan geliehen)
Räder: Stan's ZTR Flow, Hope Pro 2 Evo
Reifen: HR: Conti's Rubber Queen 2.4, VR Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5
Antrieb: Shimano XT 2-/9 fach, XT, Truvativ / Race Face Ritzel, SRAM x9 Shifter
Kurbel: Race Face Atlas + Race Face Bash
Bremsen: Shimano XT BR-M 785 mit 203er Scheiben
Lenkung: Syntace Vector, Syncros Fric 45, Cane Creek, Syntace Screw-On Gripz
Pedale: NC-17
Stiz: Rock Shox Reverb, SDG Bel Air

ps Der hässliche Aufkleber mit der Serien Nummer an der HR Strebe ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen


----------



## knuuth (16. Oktober 2013)

@ Nobby Ralph: Ich hab  einen Shimano XT E-Type 2fach Umwerfer verbaut.


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. Oktober 2013)

OK, das ist natürlich auch noch eine Option! Danke


----------



## Bleischlucker (16. Oktober 2013)

Einen Umwerfer Von Sram Type S3 Direct Mount.


----------



## mr.luke (16. Oktober 2013)

Bleischlucker schrieb:


> Einen Umwerfer Von Sram Type S3 Direct Mount.


Genau! Ich hab nen Sram X7 Umwerfer 2-fach Low Direct Mount S3 verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (16. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, genau den X7 will ich ja irgendwann nicht mehr...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Oktober 2013)

Ahoi!
Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem vorerst finalen Aufbau meines Slayers 









Neu dazu gekommen ist:

Shimano Saint Kurbel
Shimano Saint Bremsen
Shimano Zee 10fach
Race Face Strafe Griffe
Hope Sattelklemme
Hope Kettenblatt
Race Face Atlas Sattel

Fährt sich als leichter, kurzer und wendiger Freerider echt klasse


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2013)

Rocky in the Bronx


----------



## kiwibanane (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

das Christkind steht ja vor der Tür und ich würd gern mein bike beschenken 

Ein neuer Hinterraddämpfer soll es werden

Ich überlege zwischen Vivid Air Shock R2C, Vector Air HLR und dem Fox FLoax X CTD

Was sagen eure Erfahrungswerte
Zu was würdet ihr mir raten?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## basti.rlp (5. Dezember 2013)

Fox Float X soll ja ganz gut sein, finde ich aber absolut überteuert. den Vivid hatte ich schon drin. Guter Dämpfer, gibt dir ordentlich mehr an Bergab-Perfomance, bergauf so lala. Ich würde den RS Monarch RC3 Plus noch ins Spiel bringen. Ist meine nächste Wahl.


LG




kiwibanane schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das Christkind steht ja vor der Tür und ich würd gern mein bike beschenken
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2013)

schick das christkind mit deinem rp nach england zu push...


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Dezember 2013)

Marzocchi Ronco Air TST ......fast wie ein Coil Dämpfer in meinem Teil aber der Monarch + soll auch prima taugen oder wenn du richtig brav warst -----las dir ein cane Creek auf dein Bike abstimmen ----ho ho ho


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. Dezember 2013)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Fox Float X soll ja ganz gut sein, finde ich aber absolut überteuert. den Vivid hatte ich schon drin. Guter Dämpfer, gibt dir ordentlich mehr an Bergab-Perfomance, bergauf so lala. Ich würde den RS Monarch RC3 Plus noch ins Spiel bringen. Ist meine nächste Wahl.
> 
> 
> LG



Monarch RC3 Plus ist ganz nett... Funktioniert gut, ist aber in der Variante in der ich in habe unterdämpft. Welche es ist, weiß ich gerade nicht, kann ich morgen mal schauen!
Was mich besonders nervt, ist im Endeffekt die 3 Stufen Druckstufe- Fürs normale Trailfahren ist ganz offen super, für größere Sprünge sind offen und mittlere Druckstufenstellung zu unterdämpft und man wünscht sich grundsätzlich, einfach zwei Klicks Druckstufe mehr einstellen zu können... 
Wenn ich mir irgendwann nochmal einen Dämpfer holen sollte, wird's ein DB Air CS.


----------



## kiwibanane (7. Dezember 2013)

Hi Jungs,

vielen Dank für die Erfahrungsberichte. Ich lese aus euren Berichten heraus, dass der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air das Maß aller Dinge sein soll. Das Problem was ich da sehe, ist nur, dass Ihn keiner von euch tatsächlich verbaut hat. Kann einer der Ihn verbaut hat vl noch was zu sagen, dass wär echt nett 

Achja und wo kann man den auf sein Bike einstellen lassen?

Der ROCO AIR TST R klingt auch überaus interessant
Monarch vl auch, wenn sich da jetzt mit dem unterdämpft sein bei der neuen Version geändert hat 
Beim Cane Creek Double Barrel Air gibts jetzt auch die CS Version....

Jetzt wird der Entscheidungsfindungsprozess noch schwieriger :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. Dezember 2013)

Der CC DB Air hatte wohl in der ersten Version das Problem, bei bestimmten Rahmen nicht den vollen Federweg freizugeben. Angeblich wurde das mittlerweile durch eine andere inner Air Can behoben. 

Auf dein Bike einstellen lassen kannst du den wohl im kompetenten Rad Laden, wo du ihn dann aber auch kaufen solltest- oder dich selbst mit der Materie auseinander setzen, was wohl bei einem Dämpfer wie dem DB, der ein breites Maß an Einstellmöglichkeiten und ein breites Einstellspektrum bietet, aber auch Sinn macht. 

Für ein Set up benutzen, zum Hochfahren mal evtl. nen Hebel umlegen und beim Bergab fahren wieder zurücklegen solltest du wohl besser nen TST R, Monarch oder Float X holen... Zudem merke ich von der für mich zu schwachen Dämpfung beim Monarch nur etwas, wenn ich größere Sprünge springe oder auf lokalen Trails mal ein 1-2 Meter Drop in ne eher flache Landung geht... Da hilft bei meinem Dämpfer dann halt nur mehr Luft reinpumpen...


----------



## basti.rlp (7. Dezember 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Der CC DB Air hatte wohl in der ersten Version das Problem, bei bestimmten Rahmen nicht den vollen Federweg freizugeben. Angeblich wurde das mittlerweile durch eine andere inner Air Can behoben.
> 
> Auf dein Bike einstellen lassen kannst du den wohl im kompetenten Rad Laden, wo du ihn dann aber auch kaufen solltest- oder dich selbst mit der Materie auseinander setzen, was wohl bei einem Dämpfer wie dem DB, der ein breites Maß an Einstellmöglichkeiten und ein breites Einstellspektrum bietet, aber auch Sinn macht.
> 
> Für ein Set up benutzen, zum Hochfahren mal evtl. nen Hebel umlegen und beim Bergab fahren wieder zurücklegen solltest du wohl besser nen TST R, Monarch oder Float X holen... Zudem merke ich von der für mich zu schwachen Dämpfung beim Monarch nur etwas, wenn ich größere Sprünge springe oder auf lokalen Trails mal ein 1-2 Meter Drop in ne eher flache Landung geht... Da hilft bei meinem Dämpfer dann halt nur mehr Luft reinpumpen...



Lass uns auf jeden Fall wissen welcher Tune das ist!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. Dezember 2013)

ich kann nur davon abraten, ein ccdb air zu kaufen. ich hatte eins, das war wohl die version mit der "falschen" luftkammer. aber sowas überhaupt in umlauf zu bringen ist kein gutes zeugnis für cane creek.

ich würde mir noch den manitou swinger und x-fusion vector air hlr anschauen. beide reczt günstig und man hört nur gutes. vom roco würde ich ebenfalls die finger lassen.


----------



## basti.rlp (7. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt hast du aber eine Diskussion angestossen


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke dass 95% aller Biker mit einem vernünftig abgestimmten RP besser unterwegs sind.
Die Abstimmung überfordert meistens und das Ergbnis ist eher mittelprächtig.
Und dann alles bei verschiedenen Außentemperaturen wieder korrigieren, natürlich nur mit spez. Werkzeug.

Auch ein Model wie Float X & Co. halte ich für sinvoll.

Beste Lösung ist sicher ein Coildämpfer mit Titanfeder.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. Dezember 2013)

Habe bei meinem Rock Shox mid tune...
Kann man so auch nicht sagen, Alex... Der Umtausch der Luftkammer erfolgte soweit ich weiß auf Kulanz und wenn der Dämpfer nun mal mit der ursprünglichen Kammer eher für andere Hinterbauten geeignet war...

Genauso kann man sagen, das Fox unverschämt ist, den RP23 so zu bauen- Klar kann Rockyrider jetzt sagen, getunt von Push ist der super, aber dann ist es auch kein Serienrp23 mehr...

Ich wünschte mir für meinen Dämpfer mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten und bin mit der 3fach verstellbaren Druckstufe nicht zufrieden, aber das ist auch meine persönliche Meinung und ich mag es auch, mich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Dezember 2013)

warum schickst di den RS nicht mal zu Push?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. Dezember 2013)

:-D Weil ich den Dämpfer erst irgendwo hin einschicke, wenn wir hier so viel Schnee liegen haben, das ich nicht mehr fahren kann ;-) Auf der Seite von Push Industries ist nicht aufgeführt, dass die auch RS Dämpfer tunen?! Mal schauen, vlt schreib ich denen die Tage mal ne Email...

Kann auch sein, das ich mir einfach mal die Shims bestelle, die ich für das High Tune benötige und ihn umshime. Generell läuft er ja super


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. Dezember 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Genauso kann man sagen, das Fox unverschämt ist, den RP23 so zu bauen- Klar kann Rockyrider jetzt sagen, getunt von Push ist der super, aber dann ist es auch kein Serienrp23 mehr...



der rp23 war ganz ok. mit etwas mehr druckstufe ein guter dämpfer für hometrails. da ich mir jetzt ein kona entourage bestellt habe, muss mein slayer nicht mehr für bikepark herhalten, vielleicht baue ich den wieder ein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ruf lieber dort an.


----------



## crossboss (8. Dezember 2013)

also ich komme mit dem RP gut zurecht aber bei mir ist der Zugstufenbereich zu klein und ich bin schon am Anschlag in Richtung starker Rebounddämpfung


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hat du mal getestet ob er Luft gezogen hat?
Falls nicht einfach umshimen lassen.


----------



## neikless (9. Dezember 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeYgz4xUp1w"]2011 Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 in action 2 CRASH at end! - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dhpucky (9. Dezember 2013)

.. weil´s grad dazu passt: war jetzt ein Jahr mit nem Roco TST R ... Coil unterwegs ... im Originalzustand war mir die Zugstufe etwas zu überdämpft. Hab dann 5er Öl reingepackt und war damit sehr zufrieden. Funzt gut im Slayer. Schön satt und is coiltypisch absolut stressfrei .. wenn man sich am Gewicht nicht stört  Hab aus dem Grund auch mal wieder auf meinen RP mit Push Tuning gewechselt .. auch sehr geil! Im direkten Vergleich wird das Bike straffer und verspielter  Ich mag´s ... fahr gern aktiv. 

... aber dafür das es "nur" ein RP is, halt doch ne recht teure Variante und er bekommt trotzallem bei langen Vollgas Abfahrten ein Problem mit der Hitze.... bei mir zuletzt in Bozen. 

Ich denk daher wenn man einen Monarch RC3 Plus ordentlich auf´s Slayer abgestimmt bekommt, macht das in Sachen Preis/Leistung wohl am meisten Sinn.


----------



## Montana03 (9. Dezember 2013)

dhpucky schrieb:


> .. weil´s grad dazu passt: war jetzt ein Jahr mit nem Roco TST R ... Coil unterwegs ... im Originalzustand war mir die Zugstufe etwas zu überdämpft. Hab dann 5er Öl reingepackt und war damit sehr zufrieden. Funzt gut im Slayer. Schön satt und is coiltypisch absolut stressfrei .. wenn man sich am Gewicht nicht stört  Hab aus dem Grund auch mal wieder auf meinen RP mit Push Tuning gewechselt .. auch sehr geil! Im direkten Vergleich wird das Bike straffer und verspielter  Ich mag´s ... fahr gern aktiv.
> 
> ... aber dafür das es "nur" ein RP is, halt doch ne recht teure Variante und er bekommt trotzallem bei langen Vollgas Abfahrten ein Problem mit der Hitze.... bei mir zuletzt in Bozen.
> 
> Ich denk daher wenn man einen Monarch RC3 Plus ordentlich auf´s Slayer abgestimmt bekommt, macht das in Sachen Preis/Leistung wohl am meisten Sinn.


Das sehe ich genauso.
Bei meinem Bike ist der RP rausgeflogen, weil er wohl der unsensibelste Dämpfer von allen hier diskutierten ist. Drum hab' ich jetzt den Roco TST Air, weil der viel leichter als ein Dämpfer mit Stahl- oder Titanfeder ist und trotzdem erstklassig anspricht. Damit macht mir Bozen und Latsch richtig Spaß. Das niedrige Losbrechmoment wird allerdings mit erhöhtem Serviceaufwand erkauft. Meiner zieht halt irgendwann Luft...

 Wer es gerne etwas straffer mag, wird mit dem Monarch RC3 Plus wirklich fair und günstig bedient.  

Noch ein Gedanke: Ein Dämpfer muß in erster Linie auf den Fahrer, vor allem auf Fahrstil, auf Gewicht, auf die Vorlieben abgestimmt werden. Der eine mag es mit sensiblem Ansprechen, schluckfreudig, fährt selten in den Bikepark, dafür zügig in Bozen den Berg runter.
Andere mögen es straff, gehen häufig in den Park und brettern Vollgas den Kohlern runter. 
Der dritte fährt gar nicht Gondel sondern kurbelt selbst den Berg hoch - so dass er das Wippen ausmerzen muß.
Ohne entsprechende Info kann man doch keinen Dämpfer empfehlen... 
P.S. gleiches gilt für Reifenempfehlungen. Magic Mary in Super Gravity mit Maxxis Minion fahr ich doch nur wo es Lift / Shuttle gibt...


----------



## dhpucky (9. Dezember 2013)

... ja klar! Das mit dem Empehlen is immer so ne Sache. So war´s auch gar nicht gemeint. Wenn´s jemand bei seinen Überlegungen hilft ... gerne! Wenn nich .. ignorieren ;-)

Um´s einordnen zu können: Fahr mit meinen rund 90 Kilo gern aggressiv und schnell vorallem verblocktes Zeuchs. Für Drops über 1,50m und Sprünge weiter als 3m nehm ich dann aber lieber was Fetteres ;-)

... haut rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe ihn nun auch schon den Sommer über drin und nur Geil das Teil mit TST supi abzustimmen und bei meinem Gewicht Bike ich mit 10er Oel


----------



## bestmove (9. Dezember 2013)

Einfach einen DB Coil Ti rein und Ruhe ist. Funktioniert in allen Lebenslagen  
Nothing else matters!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. Dezember 2013)

dhpucky schrieb:


> ... ja klar! Das mit dem Empehlen is immer so ne Sache. So war´s auch gar nicht gemeint. Wenn´s jemand bei seinen Überlegungen hilft ... gerne! Wenn nich .. ignorieren ;-)
> 
> Um´s einordnen zu können: Fahr mit meinen rund 90 Kilo gern aggressiv und schnell vorallem verblocktes Zeuchs. Für Drops über 1,50m und Sprünge weiter als 3m nehm ich dann aber lieber was Fetteres ;-)
> 
> ... haut rein!



Dann könnte der Monarch RC3 Plus was taugen, wiege mit Rucksack, Helm usw. auch etwa 90 Kg... Was du dir nur überlegen solltest, wäre Tune High anstelle Tune Mid...


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Dezember 2013)

währe ratsam  am RS !!beimSlayer !!


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahr dem cc dB Air mit größerer Kammer und ich würde nie mehr was anderes fahren wollen, das Fahrwerk ist bergauf sehr neutral kaum wippen, bergab spielt das Teil dann sein wirkliches können aus egal ob grobe Schläge oder mehrere feine Schläge, er Arbeit progressiv aber nutzt den vollen Federweg. Kann ihn nur empfehlen.
Gruß 
BGH


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Dezember 2013)

Danke @ Bergabheizer :-D Jetzt will ich wieder meinen Kontostand ruinieren


----------



## ollum104 (15. Dezember 2013)

Frage: welchen Innenlagerstandard hat nun eigentlich das Slayer? Hab unterschiedliche Angaben gefunden.
Merci schonmal...


----------



## ollum104 (16. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem ich des Ding jetzt fast komplett durchgelesen hab und ich immer noch kurz vorm Kauf stehe, habe ich dennoch keine Antwort auf meine Größenfrage gefunden.

193 cm, SL 93 cm sollte 20,5 Zoll bestens passen, oder!?


----------



## ollum104 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ach ja genau. Bike wird für Tour und nicht für Park benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (16. Dezember 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich des Ding jetzt fast komplett durchgelesen hab und ich immer noch kurz vorm Kauf stehe, habe ich dennoch keine Antwort auf meine Größenfrage gefunden.
> 
> 193 cm, SL 93 cm sollte 20,5 Zoll bestens passen, oder!?


Ja,sollte passen bei deiner größe !


----------



## crossboss (19. Dezember 2013)

Das passt bei Dir sicher. Ich bin 191m ,Sl 191 und 20,5 Zoll, passt perfekt!


----------



## bgl-allmountain (7. Januar 2014)




----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. Januar 2014)

Schon ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig  aber wenns dir taugt!
Auf welchem Berg seids da?


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Januar 2014)

hier passt mal ALLES


----------



## ollum104 (9. Januar 2014)

Gibt's eigentlich beim Slayer Baujahr > 2011 eine Schwachstelle, auf die man bei einem Gebrauchtkauf schauen sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. Januar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich: mir fällt keine ein...


----------



## pndrev (9. Januar 2014)

Den Fahrer!


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Januar 2014)

Bei den "alten" Slayer's würden mir einige einfallen , aber beim Aktuellen ,noch keine


----------



## joeruest (11. Januar 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Bei den "alten" Slayer's würden mir einige einfallen , aber beim Aktuellen ,noch keine



Sooo Rocky Fans,

heute hatten wir in Koblenz kurz mal Sonne, bevor es dann wieder zu giessen begann. Im Canyonland macht sich so ein Slayer sowieso viel besser.

Hier mal Bilder von meinem neuen Slayer 50. Derzeit noch in der Tourenausstattung mit dem Lenker von meinem Alti. Der weitere Ausbau wird noch ein wenig  dauern, weil jetzt die Regierung mit wachsamen Augen den Kontostand beobachtet.









Soooo schlecht sieht das Bike nun mal auch nicht aus, oder ?

Grüße aus dem Canyonland


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2014)

so sauber, das kann nicht koblenz sein


----------



## joeruest (11. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> so sauber, das kann nicht koblenz sein



Das Bike noch flashneu und gerade mal 10 km auf dem buckel.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2014)

schick schick, aber auf den Trails bist du nicht gewesen?


----------



## fntms (21. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute, 

zu welcher Größe ratet ihr bei 1,88m? Hätte jetzt spontan das 19" Modell im Auge. 
Vielleicht gibt es hier ja jemanden mit der gleichen Kombination?


----------



## joeruest (21. Januar 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> zu welcher Größe ratet ihr bei 1,88m? Hätte jetzt spontan das 19" Modell im Auge.
> Vielleicht gibt es hier ja jemanden mit der gleichen Kombination?



Hi, 

kommt wie immer darauf an, was man machen will. Ich bin 1,86 / 89 und habe L genommen. Allerdings war mit der Vorbau mit 45 mm zu kurz, weil mit meinen 56 Jahren mehr toure und nicht springe ......Ich habe jetzt ein 60 mm Vorbau drauf. Das passt für mich.
Der Unterschied zwischen L und XL ist meiner Meinung auch ziemlich groß. Das geht dann das verspielte ein wenig verloren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Januar 2014)

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (21. Januar 2014)

Was traut ihr eurem Slayer eigentlich zu hinsichtlich Drops? Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass ich relativ schnell (70-80 cm Drop) viel Federweg benutze (bei knapp unter 30% Sag) und bin dementsprechend zurückhaltend.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Januar 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> zu welcher Größe ratet ihr bei 1,88m? Hätte jetzt spontan das 19" Modell im Auge.
> Vielleicht gibt es hier ja jemanden mit der gleichen Kombination?


Schrittlänge ?


----------



## fntms (21. Januar 2014)

joeruest schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kommt wie immer darauf an, was man machen will. Ich bin 1,86 / 89 und habe L genommen. Allerdings war mit der Vorbau mit 45 mm zu kurz, weil mit meinen 56 Jahren mehr toure und nicht springe ......Ich habe jetzt ein 60 mm Vorbau drauf. Das passt für mich.
> Der Unterschied zwischen L und XL ist meiner Meinung auch ziemlich groß. Das geht dann das verspielte ein wenig verloren.



Danke für die genaue Info, mit einem kürzeren Vorbau sollte das 19" dann genau richtig für mich sein. Die Schrittlänge müsste ich nochmal nachmessen, ist aber ziemlich normal.
Das Slayer käme für mich als Bike für etwas gröberes Gelände, Bikeurlaube a la Saalbach/PdS bzw. Bikeparks (ohne riesige Drops) in Frage. Von daher ist die Frage von @pndrev für mich auch interessant. Dafür würde ich es mit einem DHX mit Titanfeder und Totem aufbauen. Seht ihr Slayer-Besitzer da Probleme? Der Rahmen hat sich von 2011 bis zur aktuellen bis auf den Lack nicht verändert, stimmts?

Habe mich ziemlich in das Slayer verguckt, also macht es mir ruhig schlecht – das Konto dankt's!


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Januar 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Danke für die genaue Info, mit einem kürzeren Vorbau sollte das 19" dann genau richtig für mich sein. Die Schrittlänge müsste ich nochmal nachmessen, ist aber ziemlich normal.
> Das Slayer käme für mich als Bike für etwas gröberes Gelände, Bikeurlaube a la Saalbach/PdS bzw. Bikeparks (ohne riesige Drops) in Frage. Von daher ist die Frage von @pndrev für mich auch interessant. Dafür würde ich es mit einem DHX mit Titanfeder und Totem aufbauen. Seht ihr Slayer-Besitzer da Probleme? Der Rahmen hat sich von 2011 bis zur aktuellen bis auf den Lack nicht verändert, stimmts?
> 
> Habe mich ziemlich in das Slayer verguckt, also macht es mir ruhig schlecht – das Konto dankt's!


PDS


----------



## mr.luke (21. Januar 2014)

Hey,

ich will dich jetzt nicht verwirren oder unsicher machen, ich selbst bin 1,89m groß und fahre das Slayer in M mit nem 50 mm Vorbau. Taugt mir persönlich prima! Bin beide Bikes, M & L, probe gefahren. 
Bergauf wie bergab top, natürlich aber liegen meine Preferenzen auf verpielt und agil. 
 Ich würde dir auch wenn möglich zu einer Probefahrt raten um deine persönliche Vorliebe herauszufinden. Kostet ja schließlich auch ne Stange Geld das Radl...

Grüße!


----------



## pndrev (21. Januar 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Das Slayer käme für mich als Bike für etwas gröberes Gelände, Bikeurlaube a la Saalbach/PdS bzw. Bikeparks (ohne riesige Drops) in Frage. Von daher ist die Frage von @pndrev für mich auch interessant. Dafür würde ich es mit einem DHX mit Titanfeder und Totem aufbauen.




Mein '13er Slayer habe ich mir "extra" für Saalbach gekauft, das ging 2013 ganz gut mit den Standard RS Luft-Elementen. Aber ich wüsste halt gerne, was ich den Dämpfern bei nur durchschnittlicher Fahrtechnik ruhigen Gewissens zumuten kann...


----------



## joeruest (21. Januar 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Danke für die genaue Info, mit einem kürzeren Vorbau sollte das 19" dann genau richtig für mich sein. Die Schrittlänge müsste ich nochmal nachmessen, ist aber ziemlich normal.
> Das Slayer käme für mich als Bike für etwas gröberes Gelände, Bikeurlaube a la Saalbach/PdS bzw. Bikeparks (ohne riesige Drops) in Frage. Von daher ist die Frage von @pndrev für mich auch interessant. Dafür würde ich es mit einem DHX mit Titanfeder und Totem aufbauen. Seht ihr Slayer-Besitzer da Probleme? Der Rahmen hat sich von 2011 bis zur aktuellen bis auf den Lack nicht verändert, stimmts?
> 
> Habe mich ziemlich in das Slayer verguckt, also macht es mir ruhig schlecht – das Konto dankt's!



Ich hab einen Test in der Freeride (von 2012, gibt es als pdf) gelesen, das die da 4 m Drops springen. Das sollte also Reserve genug sein. Ich selbst wollte das Slayer neben meinem Alti als Skill erweiterndes Teil für Schlechtfahrer wie mich


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Januar 2014)

He he
ich hatte parallel zum Slayer 2011er schon einige RMB's und du wirst dein Alti nicht mehr bewegen da das Slayer "ALLES" in bissschl besser  kann als das Alti!!!


----------



## joeruest (21. Januar 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> He he
> ich hatte parallel zum Slayer 2011er schon einige RMB's und du wirst dein Alti nicht mehr bewegen da das Slayer "ALLES" in bissschl besser  kann als das Alti!!!



Da bin ich mal gespannt. Mein Alti ist ja von Mai 2013, also das neue mit 650 b Dingern. Das Slayer habe ich erst 2 Wochen. Das müssen erst einmal andere Reifen drauf und das Wetter sollte mal mitspielen. Dann kann ich das ganze mal richtig unter die Lupe nehmen. Wenn das meine Regierung liest, drängt die nachher, das ich das Alti verkaufe. Aber so ein paar Bikes müssen doch in der Garage stehen .
Von meinem Kumpel gibt es dann schon mal gebrauchte Crossmax SX, damit das Gewicht auch einigermaßen stimmt.

Klar ist jetzt schon, das ich das 29ér Speci Enduro verkaufe. An mir geht der 29´er Hype vorbei.
Da fühlt sich das Slayer ja jetzt schon besser an. Eben Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (21. Januar 2014)

Das Slayer ist bei mir speziell das Bike für das etwas schlammigere Wetter. Schöne dicke Reifen mit Profil drauf, schaut geil aus und mit dem Fahrwerk geht fast alles als wenn's trocken wär.

Meine Finanzministerin meint auch schon dauernd ich sollte doch bitte mein anderes Bike auch mal bewegen.


----------



## joeruest (21. Januar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Das Slayer ist bei mir speziell das Bike für das etwas schlammigere Wetter. Schöne dicke Reifen mit Profil drauf, schaut geil aus und mit dem Fahrwerk geht fast alles als wenn's trocken wär.
> 
> Meine Finanzministerin meint auch schon dauernd ich sollte doch bitte mein anderes Bike auch mal bewegen.



Hast Du einen Reifen tip ?.


----------



## pndrev (21. Januar 2014)

Für das Gelände _hier _(Mittelfranken) hab ich mir jetzt 2.4er Rubber Queen geholt, im Sommer bleib ich bei den normalen 2.4er Mountain King II. Mit der Wahl bin ich im Augenblick ganz zufrieden, mal schauen wie's aussieht wenn Schnee ist.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Januar 2014)

Im Sommer 2,4er Conti und im Winter specialized ground control 2 bliss


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Januar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Was traut ihr eurem Slayer eigentlich zu hinsichtlich Drops? Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass ich relativ schnell (70-80 cm Drop) viel Federweg benutze (bei knapp unter 30% Sag) und bin dementsprechend zurückhaltend.



Bei Drops mit guter, halbwegs steiler Landung so 2-3 Meter... Dann fahre ich allerdings nur 20% Sag.... Beim Trailfahren mit 25-30% Sag gehen aber auch so 1-2 Meter... Klar- wenn ne Landung wirklich flach ist, kommt es ab und zu mal vor, dass das Bike total durch den Federweg rauscht...

Wieviel ist bei dir "viel Federweg"? Bei nem hohen Bunny Hop im Flat nutzt man auch viel Federweg- aussagekräftig ist das fürs im Gelände fahren jedoch nicht...


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Januar 2014)

bei ca. 25% Sag geht das Slayer in allen Lebenslagen Prima !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (24. Januar 2014)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Bei Drops mit guter, halbwegs steiler Landung so 2-3 Meter... Dann fahre ich allerdings nur 20% Sag.... Beim Trailfahren mit 25-30% Sag gehen aber auch so 1-2 Meter... Klar- wenn ne Landung wirklich flach ist, kommt es ab und zu mal vor, dass das Bike total durch den Federweg rauscht...
> 
> Wieviel ist bei dir "viel Federweg"? Bei nem hohen Bunny Hop im Flat nutzt man auch viel Federweg- aussagekräftig ist das fürs im Gelände fahren jedoch nicht...





Meine Übungs- und Spieldrops (bis 80cm) haben alle eine ziemlich steile Landung, da bin ich dann bei um die 75% Federweg ausgenutzt. Ins Flat ist der Federweg natürlich schneller weg, klar, aber für größeres in Flat fehlt mir eh Technik und Mut. 

Ich werde mal schauen, wie sich 5% weniger Sag hinten bei meinen üblichen Touren + Spieleinlagen anfühlen. Will ja Enduromäßig auch noch bergauf gefahren werden, nicht nur Bikepark.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Was traut ihr eurem Slayer eigentlich zu hinsichtlich Drops? Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass ich relativ schnell (70-80 cm Drop) viel Federweg benutze (bei knapp unter 30% Sag) und bin dementsprechend zurückhaltend.



Die Federwegsausnutzung hat doch nix spezell mit dem Slayer zu tun?
Ein DHler gibt auch so  viel Federweg frei wenn der Dämpfer ähnlich eingestellt ist.

Und Hut ab, 2- 3m Drops fahr ich nicht.


----------



## pndrev (24. Januar 2014)

Der Hinterbau arbeitet schon je nach Bike anders, auch wenn es der gleiche Dämpfer ist. Außerdem ging es mir auch um den Rahmen, bzgl Durchschlagen durch die Federung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2014)

dein Dämpfer sollte so abgestimmt sein, dass er bei keinem Bike durchschlägt.
Das mag kein Rahmen.

Beim RP kann man ein zusätzlich Elsatomeranschlag wie der Endanschlag beim Stahldämpfer einsetzen.
Das macht z. B. Push beim Tuning, ansonsten muss man das selbst machen.


----------



## pndrev (24. Januar 2014)

Das stimmt. Aber voll ausnutzen sollte man den Federweg trotzdem. Mir z.B. hilft der Hinweis, dass andere den Dämpfer mit wesentlich weniger Sag fahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2014)

weniger als 25% sag halte ich für kontraproduktiv


----------



## crossboss (24. Januar 2014)

habe mir den Monarch Plus RC3 2014 für mein Salyer gegönnt und den alten RP23 in die Ecke gehaun. it dem Fox war ich so gar nicht zufrieden besonders bei Wärme über 20 Grad.

Erstmal teste ich den Rock Shox in Setrien tune m/m. Ich erhoffe deutlichen Performancezuwachs bei meinem Gewicht von 100 kg. Beim Fox war ich schon am Außenrand der Zugstufe angekommen. Der rauschte auch durch und die Plattformdämpfung war kaum zu spüren bei Zuschaltung auf 3-
Also schaun wir mal am Woe im Schnee wie der Neue geht.


----------



## joeruest (24. Januar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> habe mir den Monarch Plus RC3 2014 für mein Salyer gegönnt und den alten RP23 in die Ecke gehaun. it dem Fox war ich so gar nicht zufrieden besonders bei Wärme über 20 Grad.
> 
> Erstmal teste ich den Rock Shox in Setrien tune m/m. Ich erhoffe deutlichen Performancezuwachs bei meinem Gewicht von 100 kg. Beim Fox war ich schon am Außenrand der Zugstufe angekommen. Der rauschte auch durch und die Plattformdämpfung war kaum zu spüren bei Zuschaltung auf 3-
> Also schaun wir mal am Woe im Schnee wie der Neue geht.




Hi crossboss,

das interessiert mich auch. Ich habe nämlich auch 100 KG mit den üblichen Zeugs (Helm, Rucksack, etc. ) auf den Rippen.
Mein 50 ér hat ja "nur" den normalen Monarch an Bord. Der Lyrik RC habe ich einen Update verpasst, nämlich das Kompression Kit von FAST Suspension.
Mal sehen, wie das am WE auf der Hausrunde klappt.


----------



## crossboss (24. Januar 2014)

Ich denke mal der kann nur besser sein als der Fox. Sebst mit dem Rt3 Dämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehälter ist man da schonmal besser dran ,denke ich. Ist ja auch nicht mein erster RS


----------



## Brookes (14. Februar 2014)

Crossboss: Konntest den monarch jetzt dchon mal testen? Spiele in derselben Gewichtsklasse und erwäge auch den Monarch Plus. Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2014)

Fahre momentan den kleinen Rt3 HV  und der ist fürs Mittelgebirge locker sogar mehr als ausreichend und echt leicht. Der Plus setzt bei langen heißen DHs noch eins drauf, mit Standfestigkeit, muß man aber nicht unberdings haben, denke ich. Ich hatte ohne Piggybag selbst in Finale und a,m Lago Null Probleme mit Überhitzung der dämpfung und laß es auch wirklich runter ordentlich gehen. 
Will nicht sagen, dass das alles nur Maketing ist, wird meiner meinung nach aber oft etwas überbewertet. Durch deutlich (ca. 100g ) bei RS wenig Gewicht spart man auch ein paar Körner insgesamt aber insbesondere hoch


----------



## Brookes (16. Februar 2014)

Das klingt doch mal vielversprechend! Danke.


----------



## joeruest (17. Februar 2014)

Sooo Kollegen, 

Mein Slayer hat nochmals einen Update bekommen. 
1. Einen 30 mm Riser von Renthal. Die Carbon Version 
2. Einen Mavic Crossmax SX von meinem Kumpel mit den FATALberts drauf 

Aktuelles Gewicht lt. Digiwaage 14,2 KG 

So langsam nähere ich mich dem Ziel ein schönes und leichtes Superenduro mein Eigen zu nennen.


----------



## Brookes (23. Februar 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, dem bei einem Rahmen in L bei 1,82 das Sattelrohr gefühlt viel zu lang ist? Meine anderen Bikes mit vergleichbarer Geometrie waren hier viiiiiel tiefer. Ich überleg sogar ernsthaft schon das Sattelrohr zu kürzen. Gerade mit Reverb echt nervig. Meinungen?


----------



## fntms (23. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das Sattelrohr bei 19" eigentlich durchschnittlich hoch – auch im Vergleich mit anderen Bikes. Zumindest mit 1,88m habe ich keine Probleme damit.


----------



## crossboss (23. Februar 2014)

bei mir war 20,5 eher noch zu kurz


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Februar 2014)

Ich kann auch nicht klagen "L" ist bei einer Schrittlänge von 89cm ok !
Naj die Lev könnte ab und an mal 200mm können aber sonst ......


----------



## Shlousi (24. Februar 2014)

bin 183 und kann mich über mein L Rahmen auch nicht beklagen finde die Größe perfekt


----------



## Brookes (24. Februar 2014)

Hm, okay, dann liegts wohl echt daran, dass ich bisher nur tiefe Freerider u Downhiller gefahren bin. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass bald die Gewohnheit einsetzt.  Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (24. Februar 2014)

Es gibt auch eine Option , das Sattelrohr zu kürtzen .


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Februar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sattelstuetze-kuerzen.274798/


----------



## Brookes (24. Februar 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sattelstuetze-kuerzen.274798/



Der hat ja eher das Problem, dass seine Stütze zu lang ist... Aber danke, ich werd mir morgen bei einem Kumpel nen Trennschleifer organisieren und das Sattelrohr etwas "nacharbeiten"


----------



## BergabHeizer (28. Februar 2014)

Gabel update, morgen wird mal probegefahren


----------



## basti.rlp (8. März 2014)

Mal ein Update ...

neu sind:

- X01 (X0 Carbon-Kurbel ist noch unterwegs, leider  )
- Pike RCT3 Solo 160
- ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro 2 Evo und Messerspeichen


----------



## bgl-allmountain (8. März 2014)

Sehr geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bgl-allmountain (8. März 2014)

Ich fahr mein Vertride-Slayer jetzt mit 24-Zoll Hinterrad, das geht wie die Sau und die Pedale setzen im Vergleich zu anderen Rahmen nie am Boden auf.


----------



## basti.rlp (13. März 2014)

finito ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Geht ab wie ne Rakete


----------



## mohrstefan (13. März 2014)

min. änderungen aber passt !




Geht auch ab


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. März 2014)

Schutzblechmassaker  
@ Basti: wieviel Zähne fährst du vorn?


----------



## basti.rlp (15. März 2014)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Schutzblechmassaker
> @ Basti: wieviel Zähne fährst du vorn?


30 (Bild) mal 32, mal 34. Alle Blätter liegen im Keller. 30 sind aktuell absolut bequem.


----------



## basti.rlp (15. März 2014)

Mal was anderes. Ich habe vorhin mal den Link sauber gemacht. Die Verbindung oberhalb des Tretlagers hat 2 Spacer/Unterlagen … beim Ausbau sind die einfach rausgefallen und ich konnte leider nicht  mehr nachvollziehen wie sie eingebaut werden. Tipps? Danke!


----------



## bgl-allmountain (15. März 2014)

Kann man beim Slayer das Sattelrohr kürzen um einen cm ohne dass Schäden entstehen?


----------



## blechfisch (16. März 2014)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. Ich habe vorhin mal den Link sauber gemacht. Die Verbindung oberhalb des Tretlagers hat 2 Spacer/Unterlagen … beim Ausbau sind die einfach rausgefallen und ich konnte leider nicht  mehr nachvollziehen wie sie eingebaut werden. Tipps? Danke!



Du redest vom Hauptlager nehme ich an? Da muss die schmale Seite der Spacer Rchtg. Kugel- und die dicke Seite Rchtg. der Gleitlager.


----------



## blechfisch (16. März 2014)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Kann man beim Slayer das Sattelrohr kürzen um einen cm ohne dass Schäden entstehen?



Dürfte problemlos gehen. Garantie geht dabei aber sicherlich flöten 

Achja, aktuelle Ausbaustufe...


----------



## basti.rlp (16. März 2014)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Du redest vom Hauptlager nehme ich an? Da muss die schmale Seite der Spacer Rchtg. Kugel- und die dicke Seite Rchtg. der Gleitlager.


Ja genau, Danke! Aber ich habe die Spacer jetzt genau umgekehrt eingebaut, sprich schmale Seite zu den Gleitlagern hin (Sitzrohr) und breite Seite Richtung Lager. Dachte mir, dass es besser sei die Kugellager mit der breiten Seite einzuklemmen ... naja, falsch gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blechfisch (16. März 2014)

Das ist nicht so toll. Da zerquetscht du im schlimmsten Fall die Gleitlager und die Kugellager.


----------



## basti.rlp (16. März 2014)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so toll. Da zerquetscht du im schlimmsten Fall die Gleitlager und die Kugellager.



Dann muss ich wohl nochmals Hand anlegen  Danke für den Hinweis. 

Aber sehr schönes Radl. Der FOX Float X gefällt mir sehr gut. Wäre auch für mich eine Option, allerdings find ich die Preise einfach nur noch unverschämt.


----------



## blechfisch (16. März 2014)

Besser ist das. Aber mach dir nichts draus. Bist nicht der erste dem das passiert ist  Glücklicherweise lässt sich das ja alles superfix auseinandernehmen 

Der Float X ist Bombe. Der passt ganz hervorragend zum Slayer und kitzelt nochmal schön Leistung aus dem Hinterbau. ListenPreis ist aber in der Tat recht gesalzen. Ich hatte aber im Netz ein paar Händler angeschrieben und gefragt ob da am Preis noch etwas geht. Und was soll ich sagen...JA, da ging einiges!! Da war ich wirklich SCHWER überrascht wieviel da geht!


----------



## joeruest (16. März 2014)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Dürfte problemlos gehen. Garantie geht dabei aber sicherlich flöten
> 
> Achja, aktuelle Ausbaustufe...



Wow, supergeil. Hast du eine steahlt verbaut ? Wo hast du das loch gebohrt?

Wie klappt der neue fox x auf dem bike ?


----------



## blechfisch (16. März 2014)

Danke 

Nein, keine Stealth. Das ist eine KindShock Lev. Die Leitung ist auf der anderen Seite vom Oberrohr. Beste Stütze! 

Ich finde den Float X spitze. Sehr sensibel, ordentlich Reserven und lässt sich prima für alles Einstellen. Der Beste den ich bisher hatte (Monarch Plus...untauglich, RP23...zu soft, pushed RP2..der war auch sehr geil)


----------



## bgl-allmountain (16. März 2014)

Bei mir kommt in Kürze ein Vidid Air in den Rahmen


----------



## MikeGa (16. März 2014)

bgl-allmountain schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt in Kürze ein Vidid Air rein hinten.



Hoffentlich ins Bike  
Sorry, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## fntms (17. März 2014)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Dürfte problemlos gehen. Garantie geht dabei aber sicherlich flöten
> 
> Achja, aktuelle Ausbaustufe...



Schick! Passt der FloatX auch anders rum in den Rahmen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Schick! Passt der FloatX auch anders rum in den Rahmen?


Sollte da der AGB kleiner ist als beim DHX, und der geht ja auch rein.
aber sorum ist nun mal die sinnvollere Variante, auch wenn die Zugstufe nur schwer ereichbar sein dürfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blechfisch (17. März 2014)

Nein, anders herum geht nicht. Der AGB ist dabei aber nicht das Problem, sondern der obere Teil der Aircan. An der Stelle ist der Dämpfer so voluminös, dass er an der Wippe anschlägt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2014)

ach so, logo.
Zugstufe ist fummelig?

Kannst du kurz beschreben was der FloaX besser kann als der gepushte RP?


----------



## blechfisch (17. März 2014)

Ja, Zugstufe ist ziemlich fummelig. Ohne nen kleinen Imbus kommt man da nicht ran ausser man hat spiderfingers. Das wäre aber auch nur marginal besser, wenn sie oben wäre. Wenigstens ist sie sehr leichtgängig und schön indexiert. 

Der große Vorteil ggü dem gepushten RP ist für mich die Einstellbarkeit der Druckstufe. Von quasi lockout in 5 Stufen bis butterweich. Das konnte mein RP nicht - da gabs nur "hart" und weich. Zudem habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Float X sensibler ist und nochmal etwas kontrollierter mit dem Federweg umgeht..mehr Gegendruck in der Federwegsmitte und trotzdem bessere Federwegsausnutzung. Fühlt sich einfach sehr stimmig an.


----------



## blechfisch (17. März 2014)

doppelt


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. März 2014)

Was sagst du zum Climbmode am Float X? Angeblich soll er ja wie ein Lockout sein. Ich bin vorher mal kurz ein Altitude mit dem Dämpfer gerollt und habe mir mehr erwartet


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2014)

Ist ganz sicher kein LockOut.
Aber er ist zugeschaltet "strammer" als ein vergleichbarer RP.
Wer will an einem Enduro schon LockOut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (20. März 2014)

Für längere Touren finde ich es schon ganz praktisch wenn man mal ein bisschen im Wiegetritt fahren will ohne das das Heck so durchsackt


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2014)

en durchsackendes heck liegt meist am Luftdruck oder einer verkrüppelten Kinematik des Hinterbaus


----------



## mohrstefan (21. März 2014)

Ich denke , es ist wohl eher das "wippen" beim berghoch gemeint


----------



## blechfisch (21. März 2014)

Im Climbmode ist der Dämpfer superstraff, aber nicht gelockt. Man kann noch minimales Wippen provozieren, aber in normaler Fahrt zuckt da nichts.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (22. März 2014)

ich habe hier ein problem. ich habe bei meinem sayer die lager in einem fahrradladen wechseln lassen. schon beim abholen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die abdeckkappen recht weit herausstehen. ich wir mir aber nicht 100prozentig sicher, dass da was nicht stimmt. der mechaniker meinte, am lagersitz seien irgendwelche riefen/absätze und dass er der meinung sei, dass das alles schon ok ist. 

heute wollte ich den dämpfer einbauen - geht nicht. der abstand zwischen den wippen-platten ist zu klein - es sind etwa 25 mm anstatt 28 mm wie es sein sollte. ich habe auf einer seite eine der platten abgebaut - ist sieht so aus, als ob es einen spalt zwischen dem absatz und dem lager gibt. dazu kommt, dass auf der gleichen seite das lager, welches die wippe und die sitzstrebe verbindet, rau läuft.

meine vermutung ist, dass die lager nicht weit genug reingepresst wurden. der lagerschaden entstand wohl dadurch, dass beim zusammenschrauben ein hohes biegemoment ins lager eingeleitet wurde. was meint ihr: wenn die lager richtig eingepresst sind, sieht man einen spalt? hat jemand vielleicht ein foto?

wäre für hilfreiche antworten dankbar. bin gerade etwas genervt...


----------



## joeruest (22. März 2014)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich habe hier ein problem. ich habe bei meinem sayer die lager in einem fahrradladen wechseln lassen. schon beim abholen ist mir aufgefallen, dass die abdeckkappen recht weit herausstehen. ich wir mir aber nicht 100prozentig sicher, dass da was nicht stimmt. der mechaniker meinte, am lagersitz seien irgendwelche riefen/absätze und dass er der meinung sei, dass das alles schon ok ist.
> 
> heute wollte ich den dämpfer einbauen - geht nicht. der abstand zwischen den wippen-platten ist zu klein - es sind etwa 25 mm anstatt 28 mm wie es sein sollte. ich habe auf einer seite eine der platten abgebaut - ist sieht so aus, als ob es einen spalt zwischen dem absatz und dem lager gibt. dazu kommt, dass auf der gleichen seite das lager, welches die wippe und die sitzstrebe verbindet, rau läuft.
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
Hab nicht alles verstanden. Kannst du mal ein Foto einstellen, damit ich das ganze mal mit meinem vergleichen kann....


----------



## Deleted 28330 (22. März 2014)

ok, werde ich gleich machen. du müsstest aber die wippen abbauen, um das zu sehen. was man von außen sieht, ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. außer halt dass der dämpfer nicht passt, aber das sollte klar geworden sein.

was hast du nicht verstanden? ich werde versuchen, das ausführlicher/anschaulicher zu erklären.


----------



## blechfisch (23. März 2014)

Nein, da ist nichts okay. Die Lager wurden nur aussenbündig in die Wippe eingepresst, die müssen aber "auf Anschlag" rein. Mit "riefen/absätze" meinte der Mech vermutlich(hoffentlich) die kleine Phase aussen, die aber nur beim Ansetzen der Lager helfen soll. Das eins der Lager schon rau läuft, ist eigentlich ein untrügliches Zeichen, dass es schief eingepresst und damit kaputt gemacht wurde. Klingt ehrlich gesagt nach ziemlich dilettantischer und grobmotorischer Schraubstock-Arbeit. Komisch eigentlich, denn der Lagerwechsel beim Slayer ist eigentlich ein Kinderspiel :/ 

Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall noch die anderen Lager ansehen! Bei den Gleitlagern kann man ja eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen, aber das Hauptlager muss eben auch auf Anschlag und nicht nur bündig rein!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (23. März 2014)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Nein, da ist nichts okay. Die Lager wurden nur aussenbündig in die Wippe eingepresst, die müssen aber "auf Anschlag" rein. Mit "riefen/absätze" meinte der Mech vermutlich(hoffentlich) die kleine Phase aussen, die aber nur beim Ansetzen der Lager helfen soll. Das eins der Lager schon rau läuft, ist eigentlich ein untrügliches Zeichen, dass es schief eingepresst und damit kaputt gemacht wurde.



danke, das entspricht völlig meiner sichtweise. da die lager eben nicht nicht bündig sein müssen, sondern etwas tiefer, war das problem wohl der richtige dorn zum einpressen. mit schraubstock hätte ich an sich kein problem.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2014)

drehen sich dich die lager sauber ohne zu kratzen/ ruckeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Segel_Segler (23. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, dies ist mein erster Beitrag. Bisher war ich nur stiller Mitleser (und Einkäufer im Bikemarkt) - daher: vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps, Anregungen und Hinweise in diesem Thread. Ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen auch am Zusammenbau meines Slayer versuchen - die Teilesammlung ist inzwischen fast vollständig.
Zum obigen Problem gleich mal eine Frage: nachdem im Moment noch nichts montiert ist: diese Lager gleich von Anfang an raus oder die vormontierten erst mal verschleißen und dann wechseln?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (23. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> drehen sich dich die lager sauber ohne zu kratzen/ ruckeln?



ich habe nicht bei allen nachgeschaut (werde ich aber garantiert noch machen), aber wie oben geschrieben, hat eines spürbare macken beim drehen.



Segel_Segler schrieb:


> Zum obigen Problem gleich mal eine Frage: nachdem im Moment noch nichts montiert ist: diese Lager gleich von Anfang an raus oder die vormontierten erst mal verschleißen und dann wechseln?



das habe ich leider nicht ganz verstanden. ich bin aber bestrebt, dafür zu sorgen, dass alles tip top ist, bevor in den rahmen wieder aufbaue.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2014)

alles was nicht sauber ohne zu kratzen/ ruckeln läuft ist falsch eingepresst.
bei meinen fotos findest du selbst gemachtes Aus- Einpresswerkzeug für ein Rotwild.
Wenn man die Dinger mit dem Hammer reinhaut sind sie schnell verkantet und laufen dann unrund,


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2014)

Segel_Segler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, dies ist mein erster Beitrag. Bisher war ich nur stiller Mitleser (und Einkäufer im Bikemarkt) - daher: vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps, Anregungen und Hinweise in diesem Thread. Ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen auch am Zusammenbau meines Slayer versuchen - die Teilesammlung ist inzwischen fast vollständig.
> Zum obigen Problem gleich mal eine Frage: nachdem im Moment noch nichts montiert ist: diese Lager gleich von Anfang an raus oder die vormontierten erst mal verschleißen und dann wechseln?


Im Slayer sitzen teure und nich an jeder Ecke erhältliche Lager.
Lass die drin.


----------



## Segel_Segler (25. März 2014)

OK, danke, RockyRider. 
Inzwischen nimmt das Bike langsam Gestalt an...


----------



## joeruest (26. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> alles was nicht sauber ohne zu kratzen/ ruckeln läuft ist falsch eingepresst.
> bei meinen fotos findest du selbst gemachtes Aus- Einpresswerkzeug für ein Rotwild.
> Wenn man die Dinger mit dem Hammer reinhaut sind sie schnell verkantet und laufen dann unrund,



genau so ist es. Das solltest Du reklamieren.......


----------



## Segel_Segler (27. März 2014)




----------



## Segel_Segler (27. März 2014)

...irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht, oben was dazu zu schreiben.
Endlich fertig.
Schaltung Sram, Gabel Pike, Kurbel Turbine, Bremsen XT. 
Zum Fahren kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da bisher nur eine Hofrunde im Dunkeln drin war.


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

ein sehr stimmiges Slayer hast Du da aufgebaut Segler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Segel_Segler (30. März 2014)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. April 2014)

Moie!
Mal ne Frage: mit wieviel Euronen muss ich in etwa rechen, wenn ich bei meinem Slayer alle Lager des Hinterbaus tauschen lasse und auch die beiden Alubolzen bei den Gleitlagern nahe der Stechachse?

Gruß Johannes


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2014)

Frag doch mal bei Bikeaction nach was das lagerset und die Bolzen kosten.
Liebevoller Einbau dürfte noch teurer sein.

Mein Lagerset fürs Rotwild hat 50,-€ gekostet.


----------



## bestmove (3. April 2014)

http://boutique.bikes.com/11-16-storee-small-parts-slayer-kit.html


----------



## isartrails (3. April 2014)

bestmove schrieb:


> http://boutique.bikes.com/11-16-storee-small-parts-slayer-kit.html


Angesichts der aufgerufenen Preise wirken die Facebook-Buttons neben dem Preis wie blanker Hohn...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. April 2014)

Wirklich aussagekräftig is der Link aber eh nicht, da die Gleitlager fürs Slayer 11 und die Bolzen nicht lieferbar sind und deshalb keine Preise genannt werden.... Aber nach dem was da steht, würde ich also mal bei den Originallagern komplett+ Bolzen mit 150€ rechnen... Würg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2014)

Ich würde die Bolzen nur austauschen wenn sie wirklich defekt sind.
IGUS Lager gibt es auch woanders, das ist Standardkram.
Und die reinen Kugellager würde ich mal im Netz suchen, Abmessungen sind ja bekannt?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. April 2014)

Jo, das hatte ich auch vor. Die Bolzen haben halt deutlich fühlbare Verschleißspuren, sprich Riefen... was ich persönlich irgendwie komisch finde, da ja eigentlich die Iguslager weicher sein sollten als die Alubolzen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. April 2014)

Das ist ein Irrglaube.
Der IGUS Kram hält wirklich lange, meist länger als das Alu.
Ich hatte das Eöement von 1998, dort waren in allen Gelenken IGUS Lager.
Die müsste man mit Wachs schmieren, sonst haben die gerne an der Hartbeschichtung des Alus gefressen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. April 2014)

Okay, danke für den Tipp! Irgendein spezieller Wachs?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. April 2014)

nein, der normale Kettenwachs von FinishLine


----------



## hugolost (5. April 2014)

Bin heute das Aktuelle Slayer von einem Freund gefahren und konnte mit meinem 2007er vergleichen. Bis auf das die Front etwas tiefer ist und es ein tick leichter ist fährt es sich bergauf wie bergab genau wie mein altes.


----------



## Montana03 (7. April 2014)

hugolost schrieb:


> Bin heute das Aktuelle Slayer von einem Freund gefahren und konnte mit meinem 2007er vergleichen. Bis auf das die Front etwas tiefer ist und es ein tick leichter ist fährt es sich bergauf wie bergab genau wie mein altes.


Hugo, da bist du im falschem Thread gelandet. Das hättest du im "Slayer SXC" Thread veröffentlichen müssen.


----------



## hugolost (11. April 2014)

Hab je kein SCX.


----------



## pndrev (6. Mai 2014)

Bei meinem 2013'er Slayer 50 überlege ich im Augenblick, den Monarch RT3 durch den Monarch Plus zu ersetzen, wie er im Slayer 70 verbaut ist. (Vivid Air ist mir dann doch eine Nummer zu teuer). Leider habe ich auf der RM Webseite keine Angabe zu der Einbaulänge etc. vom Dämpfer gefunden.

Kann hier einer mir Blindfisch helfen? 

Und - lohnt sich das Upgrade überhaupt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2014)

200/57


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (6. Mai 2014)

Merci.


----------



## Brookes (6. Mai 2014)

Habe aktuell einen Push-getunten Float drin und muss sagen, dagegen stinkt der Monarch Plus leider ab... Vielleicht lohnt sich für den RT3 auch einfach ein Tuning. Gibt viele, die sagen sie merken keinen grossen Unterschied zwischen RT3 und Plus. Also wenn du ihn nicht so heiss kriegst, dass er zickt, lohnt sich ein Tuning eher als ein Upgrade. Imho.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn du den Monarch RT3 nicht so warm bekommst, dass du es wirklich merkst, kannst du dir das Geld sparen.
Zumal der Monarch Plus auch von der Dämpfung nicht so pralle ist. (Meines Erachtens.) Da ist selbst der um einiges günstigere Rock Shox Kage um einiges besser (halt Stahlfeder und schwerer...)

Deshalb: Entweder mach ein Upgrade, was sich lohnt (Vivid Air, der neue CCDB Air mit der anderen Inner Air can soll gut sein, Float X oder so...), oder spar dir das Geld, da sich wie gesagt der Plus net so lohnt...


----------



## pndrev (8. Mai 2014)

Hm. Dann spiel ich mal weiter an Luftdruck und Rebound - vielleicht ist irgendwann ja ein Vivid Air preislich drin.


----------



## Brookes (8. Mai 2014)

Ich wage jetzt mal zu behaupten, dass der Vivid Air mal so gar nicht zum Einsatzgebiet des Slayers passt... Vor allem in der Dämpferlänge. Der CCDB Air dagegen ist ne Sahneschnitte!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2014)

Man muss so ein Ding auch einstellen können. Das können die wenigsten.


----------



## pndrev (8. Mai 2014)

Deswegen scheue ich vor dem CCDB zurück. Das sind mir dann doch ein paar Knöpfe zuviel. 

Wenn ich hier lese, ist das Upgrade auf den Vivid Air doch nicht soooo selten, wieso siehst du das als Problem?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2014)

auch viele Knöpfe und keine Wippuntwrdrückung


----------



## Brookes (8. Mai 2014)

Drehen wir das Spiel doch mal um. Wie und wo fährst du denn und was erwartest du dir vom Vivid? Ich vermute nämlich, du willst einfach nur etwas, was du im Grunde gar nicht brauchst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. Mai 2014)

@Brookes Warum sollte der Vivid Air nicht zum Einsatzgebiet des Slayers passen? Gerade beim Slayer lässt sich über die verbauten Teile das Einsatzgebiet durchaus anpassen... Ist doch durchaus möglich, dass er sein Slayer als Lightfreerider aufbauen möchte? Wenn er also damit Trails shredden möchte, gechillt bergauf zum Trailbeginn fahren möchte und Sprünge nicht links liegen lässt, ist ein Vivid Air sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl.

Und seine Fotos schauen ja mal zumindest schon eher freeridelastig aus....


----------



## Brookes (8. Mai 2014)

Naja, das Slayer bietet mit einem "kleinen" Dämpfer schon ziemlich viel Performance und ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man aus dem Vivid bei einer guten Geo nicht mehr so viel mehr rausholt. Der hat zwar nen gutmütigeren Charakter und lässt sich besser auf diverse Gelegenheiten anpassen, aber die Geo vom Slayer ist  schon recht perfekt und auch vielseitig, damit man ihn imho nicht zwingend braucht. Wenn er also aktuell den RT3 nicht ausreizt, wird er ihn vor allem wenn man Angst vor Knöpfen hat, nicht zu schätzen wissen. Gerade über den relativ geringen Hub ist der dann schon um einiges schwieriger einzustellen, damit man über den Federweg das Optimum rausholt. Ich bin da der Meinung, dass man mit einem Vivid mehr an Spritzigkeit aufgibt, als man gewinnt. Ich bin das Slayer mit einem RT3 auch schon ne gute Zeit im Park gefahren und bin auch keiner der Sprünge, Drops oder Steinfelder links liegen lässt. Meinen Freerider hab ich sogar verkauft und mein Flatline kommt nur noch raus, damit er nicht zuviel Staub ansetzt. Mir persönlich gefällt der Float mit Pushtuning nur noch viel besser zu meiner Pike. Also mein Fazit ist immer noch, wenn er den RT3 nicht zum Versagen bringt und er nur mit der Leistung an sich nicht zufrieden ist, machen grob 80 Euro für ein Tuning mehr Sinn als ein neuer Dämpfer für 400-500 €. Deswegen würde mich interessieren, was ihn jetzt stört, bzw. was er haben will, um das besser zu beurteilen. Der CCDBA wäre da nochmal ne andere Geschichte, wenn man sich mit seinem Fahrwerk auch beschäftigt. Momentan hatte es den Eindruck, wie wenn er ihn nur haben will, weil am Topmodell was optisch dickeres ist (siehe oben). War nicht so böse gemeint, wie es vielleicht klang.


----------



## Brookes (9. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema Fotos. Das Video (Navi am Lenker, Bereifung, Linienwahl etc.) lassen mich darauf schliessen, dass er auch gerne Touren fährt und noch keinen FR-/DH-Dämpfer braucht. Wobei das Pumpen der Gabel im Bionicon schon irgendwie sehr cool ist.


----------



## pndrev (9. Mai 2014)

Die Performance bergauf ist mir tatsächlich zweitrangig, da ist intensiveres, gezielteres Training angesagt. Reifen und Lenker habe ich bereits mehr Richtung Freeride getrimmt.

Ich möchte prinzipiell mehr Unterschied zu meinem Allmountain, da ich merke, dass sich der Einsatzbereich noch etwas zu sehr überschneidet, so wie ich die Bikes nutze. (Ich nehme an, das ist ein Unterschied - du hast noch größere Bikes, die du nicht benutzt, weil das Slayer so gut geht, ich hab kleiner Bikes, die ich nicht genug fahre )
Der Monarch RT3 ist mir im Gegensatz dazu sowohl bei meinen Bikepark-Ausflügen als auch im Urlaub in Hinterglemm etwas zu hart gewesen, bzw. hat gefühlt zu wenig Sicherheit gegeben. Rockshox gibt als ideale Kombination mit der Lyrik auch mindestens den Monarch Plus an, deswegen die ursprüngliche Frage.

Dieses Jahr wollte ich mich außerdem an Sprungtechnik herantasten, wo ich mit dem Monarch nach bisherigen Erfahrungen auch ein schlechtes Gewissen hätte. Evtl liegt es auch an der Fahrtechnik, ich nutze auch bei geringem Sag bei Drops (steil, keine flache Landung) ziemlich schnell den kompletten Federweg. Das Problem habe ich aber bei *allen* Bikes bisher gehabt, trotz Fahrtechnikkurse und Personal Coachings.

Angst vor Knöpfen habe ich übrigens nicht wirklich, im Gegenteil, ich mag es, an solchen Einstellungen zu tüfteln.

Zum Bezug "Topmodell weil es besser aussieht" - je günstiger ich eine Veränderung bekomme, desto besser. Videos habe ich länger keine hier eingestellt, aber ja, im Prinzip fahre ich mit dem Slayer derzeit auch viele Touren. Deswegen ja etwas mehr Abgrenzung zu meinem eigentlich Tourenbike. Wobei ich seit dem letzten hier eingestellten Video einiges an Fortschritten gemacht habe, auch durch Wechsel Reifen / Lenker. 

Ob ich einen FR Dämpfer brauche? Gute Frage. Ich war vor zwei Wochen bei der Bikeline in Ulm, selbstbezeichnete Dämpfer- und Federungsspezialisten. Auf meine Prolemschilderung hin hieß es nur "mehr Luft", mit dem zusätzlichen Kommentar "nie mehr als 20% Sag fahren, ideal wären 15%". Was ich irgendwie auch ein wenig bezweifle.... Ich habe nur auch noch keine Adresse gefunden, wo man mal das Fahrwerkssetup komplett mit einem Profi macht, der evtl auch sagt "hier ist deine Fahrtechnik einfach falsch".

Wenn die Empfehlung ist, der Monarch Plus bringt's nicht und der Vivid ist überdimensioniert, dann versuche ich gerne erstmal das Tuning, ist die geldbeutel-schonendste Variante  Wobei ich da nicht wüßte, wo ich am besten nach Anbietern suche.


----------



## pndrev (9. Mai 2014)

PS: Ich hab den Dämpfer auch gerade zum ersten großen Service eingeschickt, evtl löst der ja schon das ganze Problem...


----------



## Brookes (9. Mai 2014)

Mehr Luft führt zwar dazu, dass nix mehr durchschlägt aber du dann auch den Federweg nicht mehr richtig nutzt. Das wäre jetzt von Vorteil, wenn du extern die Druckstufe einstellen könntest -> z.b. Vivid oder CCDBA, oder du lässt diese bei nem kleinen Dämpfer eben intern auf dich anpassen. Hm, schade. Das Tuning hättest gleich mit dem Service verbinden können  gut  Adressen sind hier TF-Tuned (mein Favorit weil PUSH) und Flatout Suspension (Gino). Mit dem kannst einfach mal telefonieren und ihm dein Problem schildern. Der kann evtl die Druckstufe
des Dämpfer dann mit entsprechendem Shimstack auf Bike, Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil anpassen, ohne dass dadurch die Tourentauglichkeit und die Sensibilität aufgibst. Auf seiner Seite findest auch allgemein gute Tips zur Fahrwerkseinstellung. Fährst du den Dämpfer offen oder im Trail-Modus wenn du springst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (9. Mai 2014)

Zur Veranschaulichung: ich fahre 30% Sag, wiege fahrfertig 110 kg und bei mir schlägt offen bei Drops ins Flat von über 1,5m nix durch. Ohne Anpassung würde der dauernd durchschlagen oder ich müsste ihn mit soviel Luft fahren, dass er sich wie ein Hardtail fährt


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2014)

Mal über einen FloatX nachgedacht?
Ist zwar teuer, aber neu ab 450,-€ im BikeMarket.
Der geht im offenen Modus stark Richtung CCDB & Co..
Zudem hat er 3 Trailmodis die man wirklich nutzen kann.
Der Blockmodus ist fast komplett zu.

Lest einfach mal die akteuelle Tests, überall das gleiche Lob.

Ich fahre seit etwa 5 Wochen auch so ein teil.
Einfach genial.


----------



## Brookes (9. Mai 2014)

Der gefällt mir auch gut. Kommt dann im nächsten Bike wenn das Slayer zugrunde geritten ist. Was wohl noch dauern wird


----------



## pndrev (9. Mai 2014)

Brookes schrieb:


> Mehr Luft führt zwar dazu, dass nix mehr durchschlägt aber du dann auch den Federweg nicht mehr richtig nutzt. Das wäre jetzt von Vorteil, wenn du extern die Druckstufe einstellen könntest -> z.b. Vivid oder CCDBA, oder du lässt diese bei nem kleinen Dämpfer eben intern auf dich anpassen. Hm, schade. Das Tuning hättest gleich mit dem Service verbinden können  gut  Adressen sind hier TF-Tuned (mein Favorit weil PUSH) und Flatout Suspension (Gino). Mit dem kannst einfach mal telefonieren und ihm dein Problem schildern. Der kann evtl die Druckstufe
> des Dämpfer dann mit entsprechendem Shimstack auf Bike, Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil anpassen, ohne dass dadurch die Tourentauglichkeit und die Sensibilität aufgibst. Auf seiner Seite findest auch allgemein gute Tips zur Fahrwerkseinstellung. Fährst du den Dämpfer offen oder im Trail-Modus wenn du springst?



Der Luft-Vorschlag von Bikeline war Blödsinn. Zumal sie, auf mein Bitten hin, sich evtl trotzdem den Dämpfer mal anzuschauen als Lösung den Luftdruck in der Gabel erhöht haben. Ich fahr jetzt mit etwas weniger Sag (20%), aber das ist halt ein insgesamt ziemlich unbequemer Kompromiss. Drops gehen, dafür rüttelt es mich auf Wurzelfeldern fast von den Pedalen. Also genau das, was du meinst - Hardtail Feeling.

Für die Kombination Tuning / Service habe ich zu spät geschaltet, das habe ich damals am AM Bike mit der Fox Gabel so gemacht... Da war das Tuning auch sehr effektiv. Mir ist der Toxoholic Service bloß einfach überteuert, weswegen ich am Slayer lieber bei RockShox bleiben würde.

Ein richtiger Durchschlag ist es zum Glück nicht, aber halt 90-95% Federweg bei einem 1m Drop mit gut geshapter Landung und laut Trainern richtiger Technik - Sag knapp unter 25%, 85kg Einsatzgewicht. Bei Sprungversuchen hatte ich immer den Trailmodus an, bei Drops komplett offen. Ist das mein Denkfehler bei der Sache? Ich dachte, je grober, desto offener?

Nur mit Luftdruck / Rebound bekomme ich den Monarch halt irgendwie nicht wirklich auf mein Tourprofil eingestellt. Deswegen bin ich fasziniert von dem Mehr an Optionen, die Vivid oder CCDB bieten. Vom Preis weniger - wenn ich zu doof zum Setup bin, ok, aber wenn das Upgrade an sich dann nichts bringt, würde ich mir halt auch in den Arsch beißen. 

Um das hier auch noch zu diskutieren, mein idealer Biketag sieht so aus:
- Vormittags schön gemütlich 600-700hm hoch zur Hütte hochkurbeln, egal wie lange es dauert.
- Mittags auf dem Trail wieder runter ins Tal.
- Nachmittags per Gondel noch zwei oder drei Park-Strecken dran hängen.

Für einen reinen Bikepark Tag muss ich mir ein extra Setup suchen, das ist klar, aber meist ist es halt so eine kombinierte Version. Meiner Meinung nach eigentlich exakt das Revier des Slayer. 


Das PDF zum Basis Setup erzählt mir leider keine neuen Geheimnisse. 
Aber ich werde mal Kontakt aufnehmen, was ich mir von dem Tuning erwarten könnte.


----------



## Brookes (9. Mai 2014)

Siehst du tendenziell fast richtig. Je grober der Untergrund, also die Kräfte von unten, desto offener. Schläge von oben kompensiert man dann mit der Druckstufe. Die ist hier ja nicht frei einstellbar, also wäre die nächstbessere Stufe die Traileinstellung. Slopestyler fahren z.B. ihren Dämpfer extrem straff. Klar auch um sich besser abdrücken zu können und weil sehr gute Landetechnik. Aber eins für alles gibts halt leider nicht, bzw. nur mit einem sehr potenten Dämpfer und sehr sauberer Einstellung. Aber auch da hast immer Kompromisse.

Probier doch mal bei sprunglastigen Strecken (gerade im Park bei Flow- und Jumptrails) die Traileinstellung aus. Evtl musst dann wieder ein bisschen mit dem Rebound gegensteuern, bis sich die Landung für dich vertrauensweckend anfühlt. Gerade auf den Hometrails würde ich den Dämpfer aber je nach Beschaffenheit der Strecke und Vertrauen in die eigenen Fähigkeiten eher offen fahren und den Dämpfer gelegentlich mal durchschlagen lassen. Die dürfen das!  Kannst ja einfach mal mit verschiedenen Strecken experimentieren und dir Notizen machen. Irgendwann hast dann schon jeweils das Optimum raus und wenn dir dann die Leistung nicht reicht, gibts ja immer noch Tuning, einen Float X oder CCDBA.

Zum Thema Service muss man bei Fox auch nicht übertreiben. Ich mach mein Fahrwerk immer gescheit sauber und reinige die Kolben und Standrohre mit Gabelöl und Service gibts nur alle 2-3 Jahre je nach Zustand der Dichtungen. Wenn handwerklich nicht unbegabt bist, kannst den kleinen Service auch selber machen.

Ich mag Fox UND Rockshox ganz gerne. Je nachdem was. Grundsätzlich brauchen die bisher genutzten Rockshoxkomponenten subjektiv aber öfter Liebe, damit sie sauber laufen. Mein Eindruck.


----------



## pndrev (9. Mai 2014)

Die normale Pflege der Elemente kommt schon nicht zu kurz, dafür fahr ich das Bike zu gerne. Den kleinen Service mache ich aber mangels passendem Arbeitsraum schon nicht selber - zutrauen würd ich es mir, vor allem bei RockShox.

Wenn Dämpfer und Gabel vom Service zurück sind geht es erst nach Rabenberg und dann an den Geisskopf, ich glaube da werde ich mir entsprechend Zeit einplanen (insb. am Geisskopf) um mit verschiedenen Einstellungen zu experimentieren. Am Geisskopf habe ich übrigens damals die Gabel meines Bionicon zur Aufgabe gezwungen per Evil Eye und BikerX. 

Mit Rebound gegensteuern - jetzt mal konkret - wenn ich den Dämpfer von Offen zu Trail schalte, dann schnellerer oder langsamerer Rebound? Das ist einer der Zusammenhänge, die ich noch nicht ganz durchschaut habe.


----------



## Brookes (9. Mai 2014)

Geisskopf bin ich auch sehr oft. Neben Samerberg mein Stammpark. Wobei ich dieses Jahr dank übernachtungsfähigem Auto mehr Fiss und Saalbach angreifen werde  Vielleicht slayert man sich da mal über den Weg. Mit Rebound gegensteuern heisst mehr Schildkröte. Mit der Druckstufe bewirkst du, dass die Dämpfung straffer wird und nicht zu tief in den Federweg geht und durchschlägt. Durch das Straffe kann es aber sein, dass es dich wie bei einem Trampolin schneller wieder nach oben schleuderst, was sich wenn du es nicht gewohnt bist unsicher anfühlen wird. Durch den Rebound machst das alles wieder langsamer. Mehr Rebound (Schildkröte) heisst also du nimmst dem Trampolin sozusagen die Spannkraft  Beim Springen ideal, aber bei schnellen Schlägen (Wurzeln, Steinfeld) hättest jetzt das Problem, dass der Dämpfer dadurch zu träge reagiert.


----------



## pndrev (9. Mai 2014)

Ok, damit kann ich was anfangen. Ich bin von dem Schildkröte / Jackalope Aufdruck eh begeistert. 

Ich seh schon, eine echter Allround Einstellung wird wirklich nichts. Also mindestens zwei Setups erarbeiten - Trailtour und Flowtrail / Jumps / Drops. Das mit mehr Rebound bei Sprüngen / Drops hatte ich schon mal gelesen und am Anfang auch konsequent gemacht beim Üben. Irgendwann war es mir dann etwas nervig geworden ständig dran zu drehen. Muss ich wohl zumindest auf den Hometrails wieder anfangen wenn ich an der kleinen Dropbatterie vorbeikomme.


Nur aus Interesse: Cane Creek gibt das Montagebuchsen Set die Maße 22.2x10mm an für's Slayer - die gibt's aber in keinem der üblichen Shops?

Saalbach bin ich in der ersten August Woche, so viele Rockys sieht man da ja nicht, wir sollten also auffallen. Vielleicht trifft man sich auch am Geisskopf, wäre cool.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. Mai 2014)

@Brookes Okay, kam dann falsch rüber!
Durchsacken bzw. viel Federweg freigeben tut der Monarch Plus auch, nur so als Beispiel...
Wenn du wenig ausgeben möchtest, eine einstellbare Druckstufe willst, nur 2 Knöpfe zum dran drehen (Druckstufe+ Zugstufe), dann könntest du dir auch überlegen, von Luft zu Stahl zu wechseln und z.B. den Rock Shox Kage zu nehmen... Bin damit eigentlich recht zufrieden, zumal für die 180 mit Feder, die das Teil neu kostet..


----------



## blechfisch (10. Mai 2014)

-offtopic-

(Irgendwann im Bikemarkt/Ebay: Float RP2 Kashima 200x57 TFT/PUSH factory tuned, Aggressive Trail tune, 85kg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (11. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht solltest du dazu schreiben, für welchen Einsatzzweck er getunt wurde.
Das ist ja der Sinn des Tunings, dass man ihn an seine persönlichen Vorlieben und Einsatzbereiche anpassen lässt.
Und wer jetzt nicht weiß, wieviel du wiegst und für welchen Einsatzbereich du ihn dir hast tunen lassen, wird mit einem auf dich abgestimmten Dämpfer wenig anfangen können.
Außerdem fänd ich es angebracht, wenn du deine Preisvorstellungen eventuell gleich öffentlich kund tun würdest, damit alle was davon haben.


----------



## blechfisch (11. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte den thread nicht so zuspammen. Ist so&so ziemlich offtopic, ich lösche das mal wieder


----------



## fntms (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

welche Empfehlung für einen Stahlfederdämpfer bzw. dessen Tune könnt ihr geben?
Würde gerne was für für Bikepark & Co haben und vom DHX Air weg kommen.


----------



## basti.rlp (19. Mai 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> welche Empfehlung für einen Stahlfederdämpfer bzw. dessen Tune könnt ihr geben?
> Würde gerne was für für Bikepark & Co haben und vom DHX Air weg kommen.



Vivid R2C M/M ... hat mir gut gepasst


----------



## pndrev (19. Mai 2014)

Nächstmöglicher Termin bei Flatout Suspension: 16.07. die stehen wohl auch voll unter Beschuss. 

Hoffentlich kommt der dann rechtzeitig wieder, am 01.08. geht es nach Österreich...


----------



## Devilz_eye (19. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe an meinem Slayer seit der letzten Ausfahrt ein paar unangenehme Knackgeräusche... habe nach ersten Versuchen die Hinterbaulager in Verdacht. 
Ich würde diese jetzt gerne alle mal ausbauen und reinigen... habe das am Slayer noch nicht gemacht und bin etwas unsicher was den Einbau angeht.
Wie fest werden die Schrauben jeweils angezogen (Drehmomentschlüssel ist vorhanden)? Mit welchen Mitteln schmiere ich die Lager beim Wiedereinbau am Besten?


----------



## pndrev (19. Juni 2014)

Wenn du rausfindest, wo die herkommen, sag bescheid... ich hab ständiges Knacken, hab schon Tretlager, Dämpfer, Hinterbau... alles durch.

Drehmoment sollte eigentlich an den Schrauben dranstehen?


----------



## Brookes (19. Juni 2014)

http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Tech-SpecsSLAYERNEW2011.pdf

Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## Devilz_eye (19. Juni 2014)

Brookes schrieb:


> http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Tech-SpecsSLAYERNEW2011.pdf
> 
> Google ist dein Freund.




Perfekt, genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (19. Juni 2014)

Gerne!  Das Knarzen kenne ich. Zerlegen, säubern, fetten und wieder zusammenbauen hilft ungemein.


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Juni 2014)

Sattelrohr säubern/fetten !!! kommt ab und an


----------



## Devilz_eye (20. Juni 2014)

Fetten? Da brauch ich doch dann völlig ungescheite Klemmkräfte damit sich die Stütze nicht verdreht.


----------



## Brookes (20. Juni 2014)

Das geht schon, wenn du nicht mit einer Carbonstütze rumfährst. Alternativ nimmst Montagepaste. Dann passts auch mit den Klemmkräften.


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Juni 2014)

das http://www.ebay.de/itm/Molykote-D-P...0801?pt=Öle_Schmierstoffe&hash=item35d7fedcd1
oder ähnlich !
Für Carbonstützen dieshttp://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Dynamic-Montagepaste-fuer-Carbon-und-Alu.html


----------



## Devilz_eye (21. Juni 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Wenn du rausfindest, wo die herkommen, sag bescheid... ich hab ständiges Knacken, hab schon Tretlager, Dämpfer, Hinterbau... alles durch.
> 
> Drehmoment sollte eigentlich an den Schrauben dranstehen?




Update: Ich habe bisher die Sattelstütze & Klemme ausgebaut, jede Schraube rausgedreht und alles penibel gesäubert... ganz weg sind die Geräsche nicht, aber bei der heutigen tour war es deutlich besser und knackte nur noch sporadisch. Danke für den auf den ersten Blick etwas abgewigen Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (21. Juni 2014)

An Sattelstreben und Sattelrohrschlitten, gleich Protzedur !
Den Dämpferbolzen auch eine Packung verpassen !


----------



## MikeGa (22. Juni 2014)

Hi Slayer-Fahrer,

Wenn grad das Thema Geräusche sind...
Hab bei starken Reintreten, speziell im Wiegetritt wenn das linke Pedal vorne und das Bike nach rechts gelegt wird ein ganz fieses Quietschen. Hört sich an als ob Metall auf Metall ohne Schmierung reibt und frisst.
Kennt das jemand?

Gruß Mike


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Juni 2014)

Welche Kurbel ist verbaut .
Aber ich meine der "obere" Dämpferbolzen ist's .


----------



## MikeGa (22. Juni 2014)

Hi,
Ist ne Race Face Evolve.
Dämpferbolzen hab ich nich nicht gecheckt, werd ich mal prüfen.
Danke


----------



## Elefantenvogel (22. Juni 2014)

Haut die original verbauten Dämpferbuchsen und Lager in den Dämpferaugen raus und baut z.B. Huber-Bushings ein... dann hört z.B. der Fraß an den Bolzen auf....


----------



## MikeGa (22. Juni 2014)

Beim gerade Einfedern ist nichts zu hören, nur wenn seitliche Belastung dazu kommt. Werd aber berichten wenn es die Buchsen waren


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Juni 2014)

Hatte damals die "Schalen" einen zehntel aufgebohrt und nun habe ich seid Jahren ruhe !
Und check ob dei Kurbel seitlich spiel hat .


----------



## MikeGa (22. Juni 2014)

Welche Schalen genau meinst Du?
Die rechts und links der Dämpferbuchse?


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Juni 2014)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Welche Schalen genau meinst Du?
> Die rechts und links der Dämpferbuchse?


JA ! aber nur wenn einer der Bolzen starke Riefen aufweisen .


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Juni 2014)

Die Riefen kommen ja aber nicht daher, dass die Buchsen auf dem Bolzen ne Presspassung sind, sondern dass sich die Buchsen auf dem Bolzen drehen und nicht in den Gleitlagern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (23. Juni 2014)

Von mier aus , bei mier waren die Buchsen owal  nach bearbeitung halten sie heute noch ruhe .


----------



## MikeGa (23. Juni 2014)

Nochmal danke an alle für die Tips.
Es war aber eines der hinteren Gleitlager das gefressen hat. Keine Ahnung ob die trocken laufen sollten, nach Reinigen und Fetten ist's erst mal still.
Wo bestellt Ihr eure Slayer Ersatzteile ? Hab jetzt mal beim Kimmerle angefragt. Das Bike stammt auch von dort 
Gruß Mike


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Juni 2014)

Glaube Bolzen und den ganzen Rotz, den man sinnvollerweise original kauft, besorgt man sich am besten bei rocky mountain selbst... www.bikes.com ... ansonsten rocky mountain and friends in München


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Juni 2014)

Immer´ever seid Jahren hier


----------



## pndrev (24. Juni 2014)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Glaube Bolzen und den ganzen Rotz, den man sinnvollerweise original kauft, besorgt man sich am besten bei rocky mountain selbst... www.bikes.com ... ansonsten rocky mountain and friends in München




Direkt aus Kanada? Schaltauge habe ich letztes Mal dort nur nachgeschaut welches genau ich brauche und dann bei deutschen Versender bestellt. Über meinen Händler habe ich versucht, die kleine Plastikklappe am Unterrohr (für die Zugverlegung) nachzubestellen von Rocky. Warte da seit zwei Monaten, das wird nix mehr. Habe die Schaltzüge jetzt halt wieder komplett extern...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. Juni 2014)

http://shop.bikes.com/collections/parts/products/1813414rmb-bolt-kit-slayer-slayerss Das komplette Bolzenset fürs Slayer... Da kann man als Land auch Deutschland auswählen


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Juni 2014)

den unteren hatte ich noch "netter uff"


----------



## basti.rlp (24. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen: Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit irgendwo Spiel. Bemerkbar vor allem bei Lastwechsel, also beim "Reintreten" am Berg ganz deutlich. Das "klackert dann auch schon". Die Bolzen der Dämpferaufnahme sind neu. Der Freilauf ist ebenfalls neu, die x01 Kasette sitzt auch. Ebenso ist das Tretlager neu und die Kurbel fest. Ich habe wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung. Aber es ist wirklich deutlich spür- und hörbar. Wie gesagt am deutlichsten beim immer wieder starken "Reintreten" am Berg. 

LG


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juni 2014)

Gelenke am Ende der Kettenstrebe geprüft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (25. Juni 2014)

Wenn du mit geprüft, festziehen meinst, habe ich das an jeder Gelenkstelle getan.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. Juni 2014)

Ne, bau das ganze mal auseinander, reinige es und schau, wie sowohl die Bolzen als auch die Gleitlager aussehen!
Gegebenenfalls musste beides erneuern oder mal z.B. mit diesem Lagerwachs, was glaube ich Rockyrider66 erwähnt hatte, schmieren


----------



## basti.rlp (25. Juni 2014)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ne, bau das ganze mal auseinander, reinige es und schau, wie sowohl die Bolzen als auch die Gleitlager aussehen!
> Gegebenenfalls musste beides erneuern oder mal z.B. mit diesem Lagerwachs, was glaube ich Rockyrider66 erwähnt hatte, schmieren




Hajeeee. Ich schraube ja ganz gern, aber das könnte ich mir als sparen


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2014)

Ja, mit Wachs schmieren.


----------



## Montana03 (27. Juni 2014)

Mal was anderes:
Braucht jemand ein Schaltauge?
http://shop.bikes.com/collections/p...ex-element-altitude-element-instinct-slayerss



Original Derailleur Hanger 9 mit Artikelnummer 1092020 für Slayer usw. allerdings in Alufarbe und nicht schwarz.
Derailleur hanger for SRAM or Shimano non-direct mount:

Vertex carbon 2012-2014
Element RSL and alloy 29" 2012-2014
Slayer 2012-2014
Slayer SS 2013-2014
Instinct 2013-2014
Falls ja, bitte PN.


----------



## pndrev (30. Juni 2014)

Ok. Scheinbar bin ich zu blöd Google und die Forumssuche zu bedienen...

Die Schrauben am Dämpfer*, welches Drehmoment?

Entgegen meiner Erwartungen habe ich dort nichts eingelasert gefunden. Wenn ich das Techmanual ( http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/tech-support/rocky-mountain.html ) anschaue, komme ich zu dem Schluss 6,7 - 9 Nm. Das kann bei einer M4 doch nicht sein, oder?


*) Also die an den Dämpferaugen, die den Dämpfer an der Wippe befestigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juni 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Ok. Scheinbar bin ich zu blöd Google und die Forumssuche zu bedienen...
> 
> Die Schrauben am Dämpfer*, welches Drehmoment?
> 
> ...


 Im allgemeinen 11Nm bei allen Rocky's ....also einen 10er !!!


----------



## pndrev (1. Juli 2014)

Krass. Ich hab das echt für einen Fehler im Dokument gehalten.


----------



## pndrev (1. Juli 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen 11Nm bei allen Rocky's ....also einen 10er !!!



Ok, jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nachhaken. Auf Seite 29 des Techmanual würde ich die Schrauben die ich meine mit der Nummer 34 identifizieren (zur Befestigung des Dämpfer an der Wippe eben). Laut Kleinteilliste auf Seite 31 sind das M6x20 Schrauben.

Gilt das so auch für Modelljahr 2013? Die Zeichnung ist ja nur für 2011-2012.

Bei M6 würde mich das Drehmoment von 10 Nm nämlich auch nicht wundern. Mich hat nur irritiert, dass ich einen kleineren Sechskant benötigt habe zum Lösen, besonders fest waren sie auch nicht angezogen (wobei das durch den Hebelarm täuschen kann).

Wenn du die Maße so nochmal verifizieren kannst und meine Deutung der Explosionszeichnung, wäre das super beruhigend für mich. 


Sorry, wenn ich da doppelt nachfrage, aber falls ich da was falsch (oder kaputt) mache beim Wiedereinbau habe ich vor dem Bikeurlaub exakt zwei Werktage Zeit den Fehler zu korrigieren - lieber nerve ich da kurz als dann ohne Bike dazustehen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube, wegen 2-3 Nm mehr musst du dir da wenig Gedanken machen... die werden das Gewinde schon nicht zerstören


----------



## pndrev (1. Juli 2014)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wegen 2-3 Nm mehr musst du dir da wenig Gedanken machen... die werden das Gewinde schon nicht zerstören



Sag das mal den Überresten meiner Sattelklemme. 

Aber ja, hab nochmal nachgemessen, sind M6 Schrauben, 10Nm passen, ich bin beruhigt.


----------



## basti.rlp (4. Juli 2014)

Das war dann wohl mein Wochenende … einzeln kaufbar?


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Juli 2014)

Ne nur als Rahmenset ;-)


----------



## Nofaith (4. Juli 2014)

@basti.rlp 

Versuch's mal beim Kimmerle.

Für's Wochenende würde ich die "Scheibe(ehemals Schraube)" von außen ansenken und mit einer normalen Schraube einschrauben.


----------



## NobbyRalph (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute!
Habe mal wieder ein paar Seiten mitgelesen, speziell die Dämpfer-Geschichte ist für mich immer wieder hochinteressant.
Ich wiege fahrfertig so um die 110kg und kann logischerweise am serienmässig verbauten RS Monarch RT3 den FW nicht ganz ausnutzen (bzw. bei niedrigerem Luftdruck wippt das Bike zu stark und ausserdem sackt mir der Hobel schon beim Aufsitzen stark ein)
Eine optimale Einstellung habe ich nach wie vor nicht gefunden.
Mein bevorzugtes Einsatzgebiet sind längere Touren mit viel Trail-Anteil, auch immer wieder kleinere Bikepark-Geschichten. Im Prinzip alles, was bergab Spass macht, aber auch bergauf muss sich das Bike immer wieder bewähren…
Da ich durch andre Forums-User nun auch schon mehrfach auf Stahlfeder-Dämpfer hingewiesen wurde, interessiert mich dieser RS Kage sehr.
Habe vor Kurzem die RS Lyrik gegen eine Suntour Durolux (180) getauscht und das Slayer hat dadurch bergab spürbar zugelegt.
Meint Ihr, der Kage wäre da ein brauchbarer Partner für die Durolux und wenn ja, welche Feder sollte ich denn da mitbestellen?
Kriegt man den Kage bergauf einigermassen wippfrei und kann bergab doch den FW ausnutzen bei meinem Gewicht?
MFG und Danke schon mal vorab!


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2014)

Beim SXC musst du den federdurchmesser außen und den Ausgleichsbehälter beachten.
Möglicherweise passt das RS Gedöns nicht in den rahmen.

Federrate kannst du online rechnen, google mal.

Ich würde den DHX 5.0 Coil nehmen weil er eine Plattform hat und sich zigmale bewährt hat.

Federweg wirst du ausnutzen wenn du die richtige Feder hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (8. Juli 2014)

Platzprobleme dürfte ich im Slayer XL (2013) keine haben


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2014)

Die Rahmenhöhe spielt doch keine Rolle, denk doch mal nach.


----------



## NobbyRalph (8. Juli 2014)

Wippe oder was?
Vielleicht erklärst Du's einfach, dann muss ich nicht nachdenken


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2014)

ach sorry, du haste in news Slayer, kein SXC.
Da ist mehr Platz, keine Frage.


----------



## NobbyRalph (8. Juli 2014)

Ja OK, jetzt check ich Deinen Einwand. Sind ja im New Slayer Thread.
Also da gibt's dann keine Kollisions-Probleme? Gut.
Hat noch jemand Erfahrungswerte mit dem Kage im New Slayer, idealerweise in meiner Gewichtsklasse?


----------



## Nofaith (8. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht kann Dir jemand auf www.mtbr.com was zur Kombi Slayer plus Kage sagen.

Federhärte kannst Du hier berechnen => http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Alle relevanten technischen Daten für Dein Bike sind hier=> http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Tech-SpecsSLAYERNEW2011.pdf


----------



## NobbyRalph (8. Juli 2014)

Danke, aber mit der Berechnung komme ich nicht klar, das ist mir viel zu komplex
Ich warte mal ab, ob mir jemand einfach nur sagen kann: Du wiegst 106 kg, nimm die Feder XY und gut
MFG


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2014)

650er Feder = 25,7% sag
700er Feder = 23,9% sag
750er Feder = 22,3% sag


----------



## NobbyRalph (8. Juli 2014)

Dann würde ich vermutlich mit der 700er Feder etwa 25% SAG herbringen oder hab ich mich vertan...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2014)

habmeinen Beitrag mal kurz korrigiert.


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Juli 2014)

Nobby habe deine ähnliche gewichte  und ...wenn ich in den Alpen,Bikepark , oder ahnlichen , habe ich 650 oder 700 Federn dabei je nach Trail !!


----------



## MikeGa (9. Juli 2014)

Bin zwar mit weniger Gewicht unterwegs, hab aber seit paar Wochen den Cane Creek DB Air drin.
Da braucht's keine Stahlfeder mehr.
Gruß Mike


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Juli 2014)

Ja ja oder den Roco Air..........


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Juli 2014)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Bin zwar mit weniger Gewicht unterwegs, hab aber seit paar Wochen den Cane Creek DB Air drin.
> Da braucht's keine Stahlfeder mehr.
> Gruß Mike


 Pack dir 50kg in deinen Rucksack, und versuch das Teil abzustimmen )


----------



## MikeGa (9. Juli 2014)

50 Kilo Übergewicht sollte man keinem Bike bzw. Dämpfer zumuten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (9. Juli 2014)

Natürlich, NUR du kannst den Dämpferhub nicht ausnutzen da man so viel Luft draufgeben muß um einen gescheiten SAG zu bekommen das geht beim Stahl-Dämpfer viel besser, darum in den Bergen immer Coil !!


----------



## BergabHeizer (10. Juli 2014)

Wenn Geld da is Double barrel air  cs mit x Volume can. Kannste alles einstellen und bleibt gut im Federweg ohne durchzusacken. Bzw bergauf zu wippen.
Gruß
BGH


----------



## basti.rlp (11. Juli 2014)

Hi Slayer-Fahrer,

bin seit heute mit dem RS Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir unterwegs und muss mal ein kurzes Feedback loswerden. Wiege fahrfertig ca. 75kg. 

Kurzer Test auf dem Hometrail. Der Dämpfer hat mit voll und ganz überzeugt. Die 3-Stufeneinstellung ist der Wahnsinn. Kenn sie ja schon von der Pike, aber der Lock kommt mir beim Dämpfer noch besser vor. Kein Wippen bergauf. Offen zeigt sich dann, was der DebonAir besser macht. Super soft, top Feedback. Macht im Gegensatz zum bis Dato verwendetetn Fox RP einen gewaltigen Schub. Gefühlt fährt er sich offen wie der VividAir, mit dem Vorteil der 3-Stufen. 

Dementsprechend kann ich den Dämpfer wirklich nur empfehlen. Einzig Fahrer mit etwas mehr Gewicht könnten an die Grenzen kommen. Denn sogar ich fahre mit - für meine Verhältnisse - viel Luftdruck (ca. 225 psi) bei 30% SAG. 

Liebe Grüße, Sebastian. 

PS: Nicht zu verachten, ist der megaporno Look der schwarzen Pike und des schwarzen DenonAir


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. Juli 2014)

Ganz wippfrei bekommst den kage nicht, ist aber für den Preis vollkommen in Ordnung und gut abstimmbar. Macht aber m.E. eher Sinn, wenns mehr bergab geht als bergauf.

Ich war mit dem Kage in meinem zufrieden, lief besser als der Monarch rc3 plus, der Fox und ein marzocchi Roco coil, den ich auch mal drin hatte...


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. Juli 2014)

Danke für Eure Tips und Infos, ich mache jetzt dennoch nochmal einen Versuch mit einem Luftdämpfer, allerdings fällt der CKDB allein schon aus Budget-Gründen 100% durchs Raster... werde demnächst Details und Erfahrunsgwerte ergänzen


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es, wenn du ein bissl wartest und dir den Cane Creek dbinline holst?  der wird doch günstiger!


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. Juli 2014)

"Günstig" liegt wie vieles im Auge des Betrachters... ;-)
Ich stelle vorerst der Durolux Gabel (von der ich recht angetan bin) einen gleichnamigen Dämpfer zur Seite und werde den auf Herz und Nieren testen.
Bericht folgt
MFG


----------



## NobbyRalph (17. Juli 2014)

So, guten Abend!
Ich hole jetzt mal ein bisschen weiter aus bzw. beschreibe den (Umbau-)Werdegang meines Slayer 50, das ich Ende 2013 erworben habe, so wie es 2013 auch von Rocky Mountain spezifiziert war.
Der erste und ausgesprochen wichtige Schritt war der Wechsel von SRAM X7 auf X9 Schalt-Komponenten. Wie so oft gibts genau ein vernünftiges Teil im Ursprungszustand und der Rest ist Billigzeug. So auch beim Slayer 50. SRAM X9 Schaltwerk (absolut Top!) kombiniert mit X7 Schalthebeln und X7 Umwerfer. Das geht gar nicht, da die X7 Schalthebel einen wirklich schwammigen Druckpunkt haben - dagegen sind die X9 absolut überzeugend. Auch der X7 Umwerfer nervt (zumal RM hier einen 3-fach Umwerfer mit einem 2-fach Schalthebel kombiniert, was die Schaltperformance zusätzlich einschränkt) Ich kann SRAM X9 (2x10) wirklich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Der 50mm Stummelvorbau von Race Face wurde durch einen 70mm Syntace F149 ersetzt, sowie der nur minimal gekröpfte Race Face Lenker durch einen etwas stärker gekröpften Spank Spoon mit 750mm Breite - so ist das Cockpit am XL Rahmen (der ja nicht gerade riesig ausfällt) für mich als 2 Meter-Mann sehr ausgewogen - bergauf und bergab.





Anschliessend habe ich die Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35er durch meinen persönlichen Allround Favoriten Maxxis Ardent EXO 2.40 ersetzt. Der Seitenhalt (gerade an der Front) ist beim Ardent nicht überragend, aber seine Allround-Eigenschaften in Verbindung mit der sensationell geringen Pannenanfälligkeit überzeugen mich immer wieder aufs Neue (und man möge auch hier bedenken, was 100kg Fahrergewicht einem Reifen permanent abverlangen...)
Serienmässig verbaut war u.a. die Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze (125mm), von der ich an sich sehr viel halte (hatte ich schon 2 Jahre lang an meinem vorigen Bike montiert) Die (Standard-)Reverb hat aber 2 klare Defizite: Für große Biker reicht der 125er Verstellbereich oftmals nicht aus (150mm leider nur als Stealth verfügbar) und dazu kommt ein schon fast serienmässiges Spiel. Das bemerkt man zwar im Fahrbetrieb kaum, aber irgendwie nervts dann doch. Bei meiner Reverb war es nun doch stark ausgeprägt und bevor mich der "Sudden Death" im Urlaub oder sonstwo abseits der Zivilisation ereilt, habe ich die Reverb kurzerhand gegen eine Kindshox i950 mit 150mm Verstellbereich getauscht. Und das Ding taugt wirklich gut, zumal 0,0 Spiel zu verspüren ist. Die i950 ist zudem die Variante mit der I-Beam Sattelklemmung, was mich auf Anhieb total überzeugt hat, weil die Ausrichtung und Klemmung des Sattels in kürzester Zeit vonstatten ging und keinerlei nervige Knarzgeräusche zu hören sind, was bei der Klemmung der Reverb mit einem Standard-Sattel schon fast als normal zu bezeichnen ist







Auch der SDG Bel Air I-Beam Sattel hat mich total begeistert, aber das ist natürlich eine sehr subjektive Angelegenheit, schliesslich ist jeder Arsch anders, aber zu meinem passt er recht gut und ist auch absolut einwandfrei verarbeitet.






So, dann wollen wir mal den wichtigsten Bereich eines Fullys angehen, das Fahrwerk...
Die standardmässig verbaute Gabel namens Rock Shox Lyrik RC Solo Air (170mm FW) machte einen durchaus guten Job, ein Highlight war sie aber in einem Punkt nicht: Das Ansprechverhalten hat mich nie überzeugt, das Losbrechmoment war für meinen Geschmack immer etwas zu hoch, die Sensibilität war nicht überzeugend. So musste sie gehen und wurde gegen eine SR Suntour Durolux TAD (180-140mm) ersetzt. Und diese Gabel macht wirklich Spass, zumal die Anschaffungskosten vergleichsweise schon schnäppchenmässig günstig sind und die Performance auf dem Trail bis jetzt absolut überzeugt. OK, der Hebel zur Absenkung ist eher billig, aber er funktioniert und für Eisdielen-Poser ist die Durolux sowieso nicht das Richtige (aber zu dieser Gattung gehöre ich ja eh nicht ;-)
















Und damit sich der Kreis zum ursprünglichen Thema nun endlich schliesst, kommen wir last but not least zum Dämpfer:
Der serienmässig verbaute Rock Shox Monarch RT3 ist sicher nicht schlecht, kommt aber bei schweren Fahrern recht schnell ans Limit. Entweder man stimmt ihn straff ab, damit er nicht zu schnell durch den Federweg rauscht, dann ist er halt auch dementsprechend wenig feinfühlig...oder man lässt Druck ab, dann entwickelt er sich recht schnell zum Schwabbel-Typ, der zwar viel aufsaugt, aber dafür ist das Bike dann eher eine fahrende Couch und kommt recht unkontrolliert daher, vor allem dann, wenn viele kurze Schläge (z.B. Wurzelteppich) aufeinander folgen....
So habe ich dem eher "unbekannten" Hersteller SR Suntour an meinem Slayer gleich noch eine 2. Chance gegeben, und den Monarch gegen einen Durolux RC getauscht. Ich kann zwar noch keinen Langzeit-Test vorweisen, aber die ersten Trail-Erfahrungen sind durchweg positiv. Der Durolux verlangt nach viel Luft (bei mir sinds ca. 250 PSI) aber er spricht dennoch sehr feinfühlig an bei gleichzeitig völlig ausreichender End-Progression. Was wirklich auffällt, ist die absolut starke Veränderung der Rebound Einstellung, wenn man am Rädchen dreht - das kannte ich bei keinem Fox oder Rock Shox bisher in dieser spürbaren Dimension. Dazu ist der Durolux wirklich top verarbeitet und steht den "Großen" in der Haptik eigentlich kaum nach.






Die "vorerst" finale Ausbaustufe sieht so aus und wird in den kommenden Wochen weiterhin intensiv über Trails gescheucht, möge das Wetter mit uns sein 






Ach ja: der Serien-Laufradsatz (Sun Ringle Inferno 27) wurde aus Stabilitäts-Gründen gegen einen Track Mack Evo mit Fun Works 4-Way Naben getauscht - funktioniert auch bei fetten Bikern wie ich es bin, tadellos und kostet nicht die Welt.
Ride on!
MFG


----------



## pndrev (18. Juli 2014)

Nicht schlecht. Einige ähnliche Änderungen habe ich am identischen Modell auch vorgenommen. Werde ich demnächst vielleicht auch mal aufbereiten.


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. Juli 2014)

Ja gerne, zeig mal her das gute Stück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spanier8877 (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo an die Slayer Gemeinde, 

ich bin gerade am überlegen, mir ein Slayer (nur Rahmen) aus dem Bikemarkt zu ziehen. 

Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass ich das Bike nicht Probefahren kann und mir bezüglich der Größe unsicher bin. 

Körpergröße: 1,91 m 
Angebotenen Rahmengröße: L

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen. Mir ist es wichtig, dass ich das Rad auch noch bergauf bewegen kann und meine Knie den Lenkanschlag bergab nicht unnötig begrenzen. 

Grüße und Danke 
AL


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Juli 2014)

Aus meiner Sicht kommt da für Dich eigentlich nur XL in Frage. Ich habe ein XL bei 1,98m und 98cm Schrittlänge.
Brauche einen vergleichsweise heftigen Sattelauszug und wäre froh, wenn es den Rahmen in XXL gäbe.
Letztendlich kann aber nur eine Probefahrt endgültig Aufschluss geben, dazu kommen dann auch noch persönliche Vorlieben und bevorzugter Einsatzzweck...
Wo wohnst Du denn, mit meinem Bike kannst Du gerne eine Probefahrt machen (südl. Allgäu)
MFG


----------



## fntms (24. Juli 2014)

Bin 1,88m und finde meinen Rahmen in L relativ kurz. Kürzer dürfte er auf keinen Fall sein.


----------



## pndrev (24. Juli 2014)

1,80m groß, ich hab den M Rahmen - könnte schon etwas länger sein...


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Juli 2014)

183 und alle Rocky's  "L" PERFECKT !!


----------



## spanier8877 (24. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. 

Ich hab es ja fast schon befürchtet. Ich fahre momentan ein Stevens Ridge Max in 21 und das passt eigentlich perfekt. Es könnte halt einen Tick kürzer sein und vor allem stabiler!! 
Ich nutze das Rad für alles. Egal ob Bikepark oder Bodenseerundfahrt. Ich dachte mir schon, dass ein Reach von 431mm zu klein ist. Das Stevens hat 25mm mehr. 

Danke! In der Hoffnung, dass mal ein XL Angeboten wird oder auf der Eurobike ein "must have" Slayer 2015 erscheint.

LG Al


----------



## pndrev (24. Juli 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Nächstmöglicher Termin bei Flatout Suspension: 16.07. die stehen wohl auch voll unter Beschuss.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt der dann rechtzeitig wieder, am 01.08. geht es nach Österreich...




Soooo, vorgestern meinen tuned Monarch RT3 eingebaut (ihr erinnert euch, im originalen Zustand viel zu hart auf den Wurzeltrails, dafür aber bei kleinen Drops schon voll durchgerauscht), gestern gefahren... GEIL!

Statt ca. 15% Sag (alter Wert, um die Drops fahren zu können und nicht komplett durchgerüttelt zu werden auf Wurzeln) jetzt mit knapp über 25% unterwegs, Hinterrad klebt auf den Trails am Boden und bei den Drops immer noch genug Reserven dass ich sage "ok, wenn ICH es könnte, ginge auch mehr". Dazu, was mich am meisten verblüfft hat, die bergauf Leistung bei technischen Anstiegen. Wesentlich weniger Traktionsverlust als früher.

Jetzt muss ich nächstes Jahr tatsächlich meine Lyrik auch einschicken zum Tuning, die passt einfach nicht mehr zu der neuen Performance des Dämpfers.

Statt für 450€ einen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen hat das 100€ Tuning (inkl Service) genau den erwünschten Effekt erzielt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (24. Juli 2014)

@ pndrev: Klingt gut.
Ich teste jetzt mal längerfristig den Durolux, mal schauen wie der sich im Slayer schlägt
Die ersten Ausfahrten waren recht vielversprechend

edit: Gestern Abend durfte sich der Durolux auf langen und teils wirklich fiesen Wurzelteppichen bewähren, und ich muss sagen, er meistert den Großteil der Hindernisse souverän. Nach etwas Gefummel mit der Abstimmung (ich mags, wenn der Dämpfer möglichst schnell wieder ausfedert) passt es jetzt sehr gut für meine Ansprüche.
Wenn Kritik, dann an der mangelnden Plattform, bergauf stellt sich dann schon ein leichtes Wippen ein, aber damit kann man (ich) leben


----------



## mr.luke (24. Juli 2014)

spanier8877 schrieb:


> Hallo an die Slayer Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin gerade am überlegen, mir ein Slayer (nur Rahmen) aus dem Bikemarkt zu ziehen.
> 
> ...


Ohne jetzt Verwirrung stiften zu wollen, ich bin 1,89m groß und fahre das Slayer in der Größe M. Es fährt sich bestens, bergauf wie bergab! Konnte beide Rahmen M & L Probe fahren und habe mich für die Größe M entschieden... Um mich den Vorrednern anzuschließen, eine Probefahrt wäre das beste für dich (vor allem bei so einer Investition)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (24. Juli 2014)

spanier8877 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> Ich hab es ja fast schon befürchtet. Ich fahre momentan ein Stevens Ridge Max in 21 und das passt eigentlich perfekt. Es könnte halt einen Tick kürzer sein und vor allem stabiler!!
> Ich nutze das Rad für alles. Egal ob Bikepark oder Bodenseerundfahrt. Ich dachte mir schon, dass ein Reach von 431mm zu klein ist. Das Stevens hat 25mm mehr.
> ...


 Das XL Slayer hat einen Rech von exakt 453,4mm das sollte wohl ausreichend sein .


----------



## basti.rlp (25. Juli 2014)

1,80 m und fahre in M ... könnte aber ab und an wirklich etwas größer sein. 

--> Um mich den Vorrednern anzuschließen. Probefahrt!


----------



## Brookes (25. Juli 2014)

1,82 und mit L sehr zufrieden! 50mm Vorbau. Kürzer sollts an nem Enduro nicht sein.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. Juli 2014)

Meins war bei 1.84 Größe S, bergab wars geil mitm 50mm Vorbau, Bergauf für kurze Strecken okay, Größe M wäre sicherlich besser gewesen. mit 1.91 sollte XL schon gut passen, L könntest du auch noch Probefahrten.


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Juli 2014)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Meins war bei 1.84 Größe S, bergab wars geil mitm 50mm Vorbau, Bergauf für kurze Strecken okay, Größe M wäre sicherlich besser gewesen. mit 1.91 sollte XL schon gut passen, L könntest du auch noch Probefahrten.


 ALSO XL;Punkt hier !!


----------



## Ninjatune (26. Juli 2014)

*Bin 1.78 fahre M mit 50mm Vorbau passt perfekt...........*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Juli 2014)

Sollte Rocky Mountain dieses Jahr kein Slayer mehr bauen- oder es hässlich machen- kann man ja bald einfach ein Transition kaufen  http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/11220611/


----------



## isartrails (26. Juli 2014)

Da leg ich mir doch lieber ein Reign zu.


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. Juli 2014)

Der RockyMountain Thread driftet bedenklich ab...


----------



## Brookes (26. Juli 2014)

Der einzige Grund mein Slayer gegen etwas zu tauschen wäre ein neues Carbon-Slayer. Stabiler und mit flacherem Lenkwinkel. Am besten wieder schwarz-rot.  So, wieder im Thema. Alles wieder gut, NobbyRalph?


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Juli 2014)

Ich hingegen warte ....auf's 28zoll  Slayer


----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. Juli 2014)

Brookes schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund mein Slayer gegen etwas zu tauschen wäre ein neues Carbon-Slayer. Stabiler und mit flacherem Lenkwinkel. Am besten wieder schwarz-rot.  So, wieder im Thema. Alles wieder gut, NobbyRalph?


Warum stabiler? Wenn man all den Rocky Händlern glauben kann, wissen die alle von keinem gebrochenen Slayer...
Abgesehen davon:

"Today there is no carbon in the Commencal range, in today's market that seems unusual.

It's... It's complicated. We have produced Metas and hardtail frames in carbon in 2007-2008. I went to China to visit these factories. It was a shock for me, because the conditions were a disaster. The workers were working on frames with only paper masks. Kids, I say kids, but they are not kids because they are 18 or 20, are working there weaving the carbon fibre. It's dangerous. When you speak with their boss, he says, "in my factory you don't stay too long because your life might only be five years." So they work six months and they change. All the suppliers are asking for cheaper and cheaper carbon frames. When I came back, believe me, I was not comfortable. I said, I will lose sales, but I do not want to produce carbon. We produce aluminium frames, strong frames, it's a game and we are not there to... kill... only because we want to save 300g weight. So I said, "No, I don't want to produce carbon." I have produced carbon in Toulouse for Nico Vouilloz and Cedric Gracia, 15 or 20 years ago. But it was made in a room with no air in it, with people wearing protective equipment, and it's very expensive. In China, for me... I do not want to communicate on this, I only talk about this because you asked about it. I don't say that all factories are the same, maybe some are cleaner, but, for the moment... And we are working on some other technologies, you will see next year or the year after... With carbon you cannot repair it, you cannot recycle it. Too many bad things" (Max Commencal in einem Interview mit Pinkbike)

Abgesehen davon ist Carbon Sondermüll...


----------



## Brookes (27. Juli 2014)

Danke, sehr guter Post! Regt zum Nachdenken an. Ich habe übrigens schon einen Slayer Hinterbau zerstört.


----------



## NobbyRalph (27. Juli 2014)

Kein Mensch braucht ein Bike aus Plastik, wenn man dann noch die Herstellungspraktiken verfolgt (dieser Post von elefantenvogel ist ja längst nicht der einzige zu diesem Thema) muss klar sein: Alu rules (und selbst da gibts vermutlich genug Fabriken, wo auf die arbeiter genauso geschi§§sen wird)


----------



## Livanh (27. Juli 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht ein Bike aus Alu, wenn man dann noch die Herstellungspraktiken verfolgt (dieser Post von elefantenvogel ist ja längst nicht der einzige zu diesem Thema) muss klar sein: Stahl rules (und selbst da gibts vermutlich genug Fabriken, wo auf die arbeiter genauso geschi§§sen wird)


----------



## NobbyRalph (27. Juli 2014)

Stahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (27. Juli 2014)

O.M.G. solch ein Sondermüll hatte ich auch mal 
Soooo hier mal wider ein Bildchen von Heutigen-geballer!


----------



## MikeGa (27. Juli 2014)

Trail sieht nett aus, wo hat das stattgefunden ?


----------



## MikeGa (27. Juli 2014)

Ähm, und ist das ne 180mm Gabel?


----------



## NobbyRalph (27. Juli 2014)

Sieht schwer nach ner 180er Talas aus, ja. Gute Wahl fürs Slayer... und so trockene Trails hätt ich mir fürs Allgäu auch gewünscht, wo es seit ca. 40 Stunden fast nur runterschüttet wie aus Kübeln...


----------



## Cedric999 (27. Juli 2014)

Hey ich wollte mal fragen warum es so wenige Shops mit Slayer 50/70 gibt wollte mir es mal anschauen und schauen was es kostet. Denn ich finde auch im Internet kaum Preise für 2013/14.


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Juli 2014)

Gabel 180er Van ! die Funzt !!
Trail hier im Taunus/Altkönig !


----------



## NobbyRalph (28. Juli 2014)

Mal ne kleine Rechenaufgabe für die Freaks unter Euch:
Eine 27,5" Gabel mit 160mm Federweg in Kombination mit einem 26" Laufrad müsste doch annähernd die selbe Geometrie erzeugen wie eine 26" Gabel mit 180mm Federweg bei gleichem 26" Laufrad...? Passt das oder verändert sich dabei der Lenkwinkel merklich?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juli 2014)

ist kacke weil du das tretlager in  bezug auf das tretlager anhebst


----------



## NobbyRalph (28. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ist kacke weil du das tretlager in  bezug auf das tretlager anhebst


 
??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. Juli 2014)

keine Ahnung habe in der Schule nur meinen Namen in den Wald getanzt
aber wenn geo gleich ist und du scheinbar bei 26" bleiben willst wieso dann eine 650B gabel wenn du mit
der 26" dazunoch mehr federweg hast? Verstehe den sinn dahinter nicht so recht.


----------



## NobbyRalph (28. Juli 2014)

Die Frage ist nicht der Sinn dahinter, sondern *ob* die Geo dabei wirklich gleich bleibt... (?)


----------



## isartrails (28. Juli 2014)

Du kennst den Sinn also selber nicht.


----------



## neikless (28. Juli 2014)

versuch es doch mal mit einer Mz super moster 300mm Federweg und 20" Vorderrad


----------



## fntms (28. Juli 2014)

Ich abonnier' den Thread mal ab – kann mir jemand Bescheid geben, wenn's wieder um richtige Themen geht?


----------



## basti.rlp (28. Juli 2014)

Stand der Dinge ... momentan absoluter Höhepunkt meiner RMS-Bauerei  ... bin wohl am Ende der Fahnenstange angelangt. Bisher wohl auch, aus meiner Sicht und verglichen mit meinen vorherigen, der beste Aufbau ... *because I'm happy ....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (28. Juli 2014)

Sieht nach einem sehr guten Aufbau aus! Den Debon Air ziehst Du tatsächlich dem Vivid Air vor? Was wiegt der Gerät so und Du? Habe gehört, der Debon Air wäre für Fahrer ab 90kg nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## basti.rlp (28. Juli 2014)

Ich habe hier aktuell keine Waage. Daher kann ich nur schätzen - ca. 13,5, eher etwas weniger. Hatte erst vor kurzem das Vergnügen das RMS mit einem YT Capra (Top Modell mit BOS Teilen und Carbon) zu vergleichen. Der Unterschied war marginal (Glaube das Capra hat laut Liste 13kg).

Der Vivid war mir bergauf einfach zu weich. Den DebonAir kann man locken, was ich wahnsinnig gut finde. War am Samstag länger bergauf fahren ... das war wirklich effizient. Bergab ist der Unterschied auch nicht wirklich groß.

Zum Thema Gewicht. Wiege ca. 75kg (fahrfertig). Bis 85-90 kg kann ich den DebonAir auch vertreten, mehr darf es wirklich nicht sein. Selbst ich bin bei ungewöhnlich hohen 250 psi bei 25% SAG und 3 Volumenspacern in der HV Kammer.


----------



## bestmove (28. Juli 2014)

Schönes Slayer  aber unter 14 Kg  Partliste?


----------



## fntms (28. Juli 2014)

bestmove schrieb:


> Schönes Slayer  aber unter 14 Kg  Partliste?


Mit den leichten ZTR Flow Felgen und 1x11 Antrieb überhaupt kein Problem. Hatte ich auch schon unter 14kg mit dem aktuellen Aufbau, ein Bild dadrüber.
Etwas unschön finde ich jedoch die Leitungsführung von der Reverb mit dem Kabelbinder, @basti.rlp da geht noch was


----------



## bestmove (28. Juli 2014)

Hmm, hatte meins eben an der Waage dran und kam bei 14,4 Kg raus ... Easton Haven und 1x11.
Waage defekt? Ich werds die Tage nochmal wiegen ... Was wiegt die Gabel?


----------



## basti.rlp (28. Juli 2014)

RS Pike SA
RS Monarch Plus DBA
ZTR Flow mit Tune/Hope Achsen und DT Aero Messerspeichen
Renthal FatBar Lite Lenker
Renthal Duo Stem
Ergon GE1
Reverse Escape (hier kann man noch mehr rausholen, wiegen glaube ich ca. 400g)
Specialized Phenom Sattel
RS Reverb in 125 mm
Sram X01 (Kassette, Schaltwerk, Carbonkurbel und Trigger)
Fat Albert 2,4 HR (Tubeless)
Muddy Marry 2,35 VR (Tubeless)
Shimano Saint (180 HR, 200 VR)

Ich hatte es mal anhand der "Gewicht/Teile-Liste" hier aus dem Forum berechnet und lag bei iwas um die 13,2 kg ...


----------



## basti.rlp (28. Juli 2014)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hmm, hatte meins eben an der Waage dran und kam bei 14,4 Kg raus ... Easton Haven und 1x11.
> Waage defekt? Ich werds die Tage nochmal wiegen ... Was wiegt die Gabel?


Die Gabel hat ca. 1,8 kg ...


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Juli 2014)

Arbeit fertig ...... endlich mal wider Bilder/schöne Slayer's und Neikless ist zurück


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. Juli 2014)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Stand der Dinge ... momentan absoluter Höhepunkt meiner RMS-Bauerei  ... bin wohl am Ende der Fahnenstange angelangt. Bisher wohl auch, aus meiner Sicht und verglichen mit meinen vorherigen, der beste Aufbau ... *because I'm happy ....*


 
Was hattest Du vorher für ne Gabel drin und wie macht sich die Pike (ist 26" oder?)


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. Juli 2014)

So, da mein Anfrage nicht verstanden werden wollte, greife ich sie selbst nochmal auf.
Basis/Standard: RM Slayer 2013 mit 26“ und 170mm FW an der Front
Wenn ich nun eine andre 26“ Gabel mit mehr oder weniger Federweg reinpacke, verändert sich logischerweise die Geo und der Lenkwinkel.
Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob man einen Unterschied wahrnimmt, wenn man die besagte 26“ Gabel mit 170mm Federweg gegen eine 27,5“ Gabel tauscht, dabei aber weiterhin das 26“ Vorderrad nutzt. Ich hatte den Gedanken, dass es doch Geometrie-seitig unterm Strich kaum einen merklichen Unterschied geben dürfte, oder wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juli 2014)

ist doch abhängig von der Einbaulänge


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. Juli 2014)

im Prinzip ja, somit sollte es also Anhand Einbaulängen-Tabelle eindeutig vergleichbar sein.
Danke


----------



## basti.rlp (29. Juli 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Was hattest Du vorher für ne Gabel drin und wie macht sich die Pike (ist 26" oder?)



Vorher war es eine Fox Talas RC2 mit 180mm. Die Pike ist absolut klasse. Preis ok, Leistung überragend.


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. Juli 2014)

OK. Das heisst Du hast keine spürbaren Geometrie-Einbussen durch die etwa 20mm weniger Einbauhöhe/-länge?


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Juli 2014)

Spayser sei dank !


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. Juli 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Spayser sei dank !



Das ist ziemlicher Unfug


----------



## fntms (30. Juli 2014)

Welchen Tune hat denn der Monarch Plus im aktuellen 2014 Slayer 70? 
Rocky gibt an "ROCKSHOX MONARCH PLUS RC3 CUSTOM VALVED" – entspräche das dem M/H Dämpfer?


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juli 2014)

Weis jemand ob es schon Sram Matchmaker an die Aktuelle XT Bremse gibt ??


----------



## basti.rlp (30. Juli 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> OK. Das heisst Du hast keine spürbaren Geometrie-Einbussen durch die etwa 20mm weniger Einbauhöhe/-länge?


Das Slayer kommt ja geometrietechnisch eher mit einer 160 er Gabel daher. Dementsprechend waren die 180 mm eher Quatsch. Die 160er Pike passt prima in das Slayer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (30. Juli 2014)

OK, nur glaube ich, dass es auch ein wenig von der Rahmenhöhe / Fahrergröße abhängt. Wenn man (so wie ich) eine ziemlich heftige Sattelüberhöhung hat (SL 98cm), machen 2cm mehr oder weniger an der Front schon gut was aus.
Mir gehts da insbesondere auch um die Bodenfreiheit im Tretlagerbereich, die beim Slayer in der Gesamtbetrachtung wirklich der einzige echte Kritikpunkt ist, was ich mit den Pedalen am Boden hängen bleibe oder mit dem Bash den Boden an Hindernissen berühre ist enorm.
Aber das ganze Spielchen wird demnächst einfach getestet und gut ist.
Danke für die Infos


----------



## basti.rlp (30. Juli 2014)

seltsam. da habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. Juli 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob es schon Sram Matchmaker an die Aktuelle XT Bremse gibt ??


Gibt glaube ich irgendwelche Adapter...


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juli 2014)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Gibt glaube ich irgendwelche Adapter...


 nur von wem ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Juli 2014)

Trickstuff?


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juli 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Trickstuff?


 PM ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Juli 2014)

Google ist dein Freund ;-)

http://www.trickstuff.de/bilder_PRO...irektmontage-Kombinationen_ohneBilder2_KL.pdf


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Juli 2014)

Danke
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-I-Spec-B-Modell-2014.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=38432


----------



## joeruest (12. August 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Mit den leichten ZTR Flow Felgen und 1x11 Antrieb überhaupt kein Problem. Hatte ich auch schon unter 14kg mit dem aktuellen Aufbau, ein Bild dadrüber.
> Etwas unschön finde ich jedoch die Leitungsführung von der Reverb mit dem Kabelbinder, @basti.rlp da geht noch was



Oder man nimmt die movelock. Die habe ich meinem slayer jetzt gegönnt. Meins wiegt mit x.0 kurbel und den mavic sx laufrädern incl. Pedale genau 13,9 kg. Die movelock funzt bisher absolut super. Und mit 170 mm Absenkung fÜr mich das beste bisher.


----------



## blechfisch (14. August 2014)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Das Slayer kommt ja geometrietechnisch eher mit einer 160 er Gabel daher. Dementsprechend waren die 180 mm eher Quatsch. Die 160er Pike passt prima in das Slayer.



Kannst du den Lenkwinkel mal messen? (da gibbet Apps für Schmartfones...nicht präzise, aber reicht um ne grobe Hausnummer zu haben) Ein Bild direkt von der Seite wäre auch super.  

Ich würde die Pike gerne mal ausprobieren, befürchte aber das der LW viel zu steil wird. (fahre im moment aber auch extraflach mit -1.5° bei ner 160iger Forke)

Achja, sub 14kg ist überhaupt kein Thema. Mein Bock wiegt mit HRII 2.4 / MinionII 2.3 Exo und Schläuchen auch so etwa 13.5kg. Okay, ist viel leichtes Gedöns dran, aber so ein Gewicht ist jetzt keine Zauberei.


----------



## joeruest (14. August 2014)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Kannst du den Lenkwinkel mal messen? (da gibbet Apps für Schmartfones...nicht präzise, aber reicht um ne grobe Hausnummer zu haben) Ein Bild direkt von der Seite wäre auch super.


Hallo, 

Ich werde mir eine 650 B Pike an das Slayer bauen. die Einbaulänge ist dann bei der 650 B Version bei 160 mm 552 mm. Die jetzt verbaute 170 mm Lyrik hat 555 mm Einbaulänge. 
Damit sollten sich die Berechnungen erledigen. die 650 B variante hat noch den Vorteil, das ich irgendwann mal ein 650 B Vorderrad ausprobieren kann.


----------



## crossboss (14. August 2014)

Moinsen suche nen  möglichst gut erhaltenen Slayer 70 2011/12 Frame in 20,5 Zoll

Bitte um Tipps per PN


----------



## mohrstefan (23. August 2014)

Ich hätte nie gedacht , noch mal eine Shimano Bremse für "Überragend !!" Preis/Leistung zu benennen 




Hope war Gestern


----------



## PALIKUL (29. August 2014)

Gibts was neues in Sachen Slayer von der Eurobike 2014?


----------



## blechfisch (30. August 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren! 

Schön leicht die Pike, aber Performance der Fox war besser. Vielleicht muss sie sich noch einfahren.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. August 2014)

Dein Slayer ist echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2014)

wie fährt sich der FloatX im Slayer?


----------



## blechfisch (30. August 2014)

Danke 

Ich finde den Fox richtig gut. Im offenen Modus ein wahres Schluckwunder und dabei schön kontrolliert im Federweg und mit guter Pogression (mittlerer volume spacer reicht). Geschlossen dann ziemlich hart und absolut antriebsneutral. Im Trailmode kann man durch die 3 Stufen schön einstellen ob man mehr Komfort oder mehr Vortrieb haben möchte. Leider lässt sich der Dämpfer aber nur mit Piggy unten einbauen. Ich hätte deswegen doch eher den mit remote nehmen sollen. Damit wäre er der perfekte Allrounder.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2014)

deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen in anderem bike. remote kannst du nachrüsten


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Oktober 2014)

einige Änderungen


----------



## NobbyRalph (31. Oktober 2014)

joeruest schrieb:


> ...Meins wiegt mit x.0 kurbel und den mavic sx laufrädern incl. Pedale genau 13,9 kg.....



Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du?


----------



## joeruest (3. November 2014)

Hi, NobbyRalph

Ist Größe L.


----------



## fntms (3. November 2014)

Hi Leute, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Winkelsteuersatz für tapered Gabeln im Slayer? Spiele mit dem Gedanken, die Pike mit -1 Grad einzubauen, falls das möglich ist


----------



## Hada089 (4. November 2014)

anbei meins


----------



## All-Mountain (7. November 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Winkelsteuersatz für tapered Gabeln im Slayer? Spiele mit dem Gedanken, die Pike mit -1 Grad einzubauen, falls das möglich ist


Die Pike mit Angleset (hab auch um 1 Grad "abgeflacht") passt super ins Slayer. Sehr laufruhiges Fahrverhalten und trotzdem nach wie vor ein agiles und wendiges Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egnalnaj (7. November 2014)

Hallo weißt jemand die originale Werte beim Fox RP23 Dämpfer ?
Rebound Tune
Velocity Tune
Boostvalve
Ich habe meinen RM Slayer 2011 hier im Markt gekauft mit Stallfederelementen und jetzt möchte ihn in original Zustand bringen


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2014)

egnalnaj schrieb:


> Hallo weißt jemand die originale Werte beim Fox RP23 Dämpfer ?
> Rebound Tune
> Velocity Tune
> Boostvalve
> Ich habe meinen RM Slayer 2011 hier im Markt gekauft mit Stallfederelementen und jetzt möchte ihn in original Zustand bringen


schick ihn zu push nach england, da hast du mehr von


----------



## basti.rlp (7. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schick ihn zu push nach england, da hast du mehr von


weil es so günstig ist? ^^


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2014)

tuning koste 50,-€, was kostet dein umrüsten?


----------



## fntms (7. November 2014)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Die Pike mit Angleset (hab auch um 1 Grad "abgeflacht") passt super ins Slayer. Sehr laufruhiges Fahrverhalten und trotzdem nach wie vor ein agiles und wendiges Bike.



Danke für die Info und einen schönen Aufbau hast Du da – so habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Steuersatz ist ein Cane Creek, soweit ich das erkennen kann, oder? Und hast Du den daraus resultierenden Lenkwinkel einmal gemessen?


----------



## basti.rlp (8. November 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> tuning koste 50,-€, was kostet dein umrüsten?



Hmh. Hatte es teurer in Erinnerung. Aber auch nach dem Tuning ist es nur ein gepushter RP23. Verkaufen und was anderes rein ist evtl. etwas teurer, dafür hat man aber auch von Grund auf einen potenteren Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2014)

ob ein anderer standardämpfer wikrlich potenter ist?


----------



## All-Mountain (8. November 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Danke für die Info und einen schönen Aufbau hast Du da – so habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Steuersatz ist ein Cane Creek, soweit ich das erkennen kann, oder? Und hast Du den daraus resultierenden Lenkwinkel einmal gemessen?


Ja, ein Cane Creek Angleset ZS44/EC56.
Gemessen? Nein, aber rein rechnerisch müsste der Lenkwinkel jetzt um die 65,5 liegen.


----------



## fntms (12. November 2014)

Das klingt sehr vielversprechend. Könntest Du freundlicherweise mal die ungefähre Schaftlänge ermitteln? Habe momentan einen ZS Steuersatz oben und unten und befürchte, dass es nicht passt.


----------



## All-Mountain (13. November 2014)

Schaftlänge? Die hängt doch von der Rahmengröße, Anbauteilen und Anzahl der Spacer ab, oder was meinst Du genau?
Der Steuersatz baut auf jeden Fall unterm Steuerrohr nochmal einen Zentimeter zusätzlich höher, was aber gut ist, da man so den Zentimeter weniger Bauhöhe der Pike im Vergleich zur Lyrik ausgleicht.


----------



## pndrev (17. November 2014)

Ich hab zwar schon einen Thread dazu eröffnet, aber vielleicht bekomme ich hier schneller Hilfe...

Was für eine Steckachse benötige ich für das Hinterrad vom Slayer 50 aus 2013?

In den Specs steht nur

So eine?

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=87859
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=36098


----------



## basti.rlp (17. November 2014)

Eine X12 (12x142) ...


----------



## pndrev (17. November 2014)

Ja, X-12 Achsen habe ich rausgesucht.

Von bikeaction habe ich jetzt eine Mail bekommen, dass es eine Shimano E-Thru braucht:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Steckachse-SM-AX56-A-12mm-Modell-2015-p40820/

"…es muss (!) das Shimano Gewinde sein, das ist entscheidend."


Ist das das gleiche? Oder ist das nur die Shimano Umsetzung des X-12 Standards? Sprich, passen die beiden oben verlinkten Achsen, oder muss ich explizit auf die Auszeichnung E-Thru achten?


----------



## fntms (17. November 2014)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Schaftlänge? Die hängt doch von der Rahmengröße, Anbauteilen und Anzahl der Spacer ab, oder was meinst Du genau?
> Der Steuersatz baut auf jeden Fall unterm Steuerrohr nochmal einen Zentimeter zusätzlich höher, was aber gut ist, da man so den Zentimeter weniger Bauhöhe der Pike im Vergleich zur Lyrik ausgleicht.



Da stimme ich Dir natürlich zu – ich meinte quasi die minimale durschnittliche Schaftlänge. Aber die Info, dass die untere Schale um einen Zentimeter weiter aufbaut, hilft mir schonmal weiter, Danke! 



pndrev schrieb:


> Ja, X-12 Achsen habe ich rausgesucht.
> Von bikeaction habe ich jetzt eine Mail bekommen, dass es eine Shimano E-Thru braucht:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Steckachse-SM-AX56-A-12mm-Modell-2015-p40820/
> "…es muss (!) das Shimano Gewinde sein, das ist entscheidend."
> Ist das das gleiche? Oder ist das nur die Shimano Umsetzung des X-12 Standards? Sprich, passen die beiden oben verlinkten Achsen, oder muss ich explizit auf die Auszeichnung E-Thru achten?



Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, hat RM den Hinterbau über die Jahre nicht geändert und mein 2011 Slayer hat eine RockShox X12 HR-Achse.


----------



## pndrev (18. November 2014)

fntms schrieb:


> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, hat RM den Hinterbau über die Jahre nicht geändert und mein 2011 Slayer hat eine RockShox X12 HR-Achse.



Mal schauen. Nachdem die Shimano Achse mit 17€ recht günstig ist, habe ich jetzt die bestellt. Wenn die nicht passt, gibt's eben die X12...

Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-501563.html habe ich bei der Suche rein nach der Bezeichnung der Achse übrigens auch noch gefunden, dass das 2011'er Slayer den Shimano Standard verwendet.

Insgesamt bin ich über diesen Wirrwarr ziemlich verärgert, vor allem sollte meiner Meinung nach in den Specs des Bikes klar und deutlich drinstehen, welcher Achsstandard verwendet ist.


----------



## fntms (18. November 2014)

Meine Maxle Lite Achse hält und macht, was es soll. Nicht von der Marketingabteilung verrückt machen lassen.
Wenn zb. Yeti glauben schenken würden, brechen alle Bikes von denen sofort ein drei Hälften, wenn sie ohne Fox Fahrwerk bewegt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (18. November 2014)

Naja, X12 oder EThru haben beide immerhin metrische Gewinde. Da ist bloß irgendwie ein Inset am Ausfallende anders, wenn ich Google richtig verstehe.

Die Maxle hingegen ist zöllig, von daher wundert mich das?

X12 ist ja eigentlich der Syntace Standard. Nur weil was 142x12mm ist, ist es kein X12. Leider...


----------



## der muede joe (18. November 2014)

Zwecks Slayer-Achse guckst du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1724253
Habe mir sowas "gebastelt"!


----------



## pndrev (21. November 2014)

Die Shimano E-Thru passt. Sieht auf den ersten Blick einen halben Zentimeter zu kurz aus, aber passt und hält. Genau rechtzeitig zum Wochenende.


----------



## Devilz_eye (23. November 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Baby präsentieren... Griffe und Pedale sind ne Übergangslösung und werden bald farblich passend getauscht.


 
Lyrik R2DH und Push-RP23 stimmen mich perfomance-mäßig in allen Bereichen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (23. November 2014)

Hat jmd. Erfahrung damit den Rahmen zu eloxieren, bzw. weiß welche Legierung das ist?
Zu dem bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung zum zerlegen des Rahmens um die Lager zu servicen.
Gerne per PN


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. November 2014)

Naja, Inbusschlüssel in den versch. Größen nehmen, die Schrauben des Hinterbaus lösen, dir merken was wohin gehört bzw. nummerieren oder wie du das auch immer magst, den Hinterbau so auseinander nehmen, Lager servicen und am Ende alles wieder zusammen bauen. Drehmomentangaben gibts glaube ich in nem Tech-manual bei bikeaction.de ...


----------



## FrozenSmoke (28. November 2014)

Ok dann werde ich mich demnächst ranmachen.
Ich bräuchte noch einen passenden Steuersatz und bin mir nicht sicher welchen ich verbauen muss, von der Einpresstiefe und ob semi integriert etc. ??
Ich muss eine 1 1/8 Gabel verbauen und mir wäre es am liebsten wenn der Steuersatz die Möglichkeit hätte nur durch Veränderung der Baseplate auch eine tapered zu verbauen. Ist allerdings kein Muss, da das Budget eher knapp ist.


----------



## basti.rlp (28. November 2014)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Hat jmd. Erfahrung damit den Rahmen zu eloxieren, bzw. weiß welche Legierung das ist?
> Zu dem bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung zum zerlegen des Rahmens um die Lager zu servicen.
> Gerne per PN




Mach dir schon mal Gedanken wie du die Flaschenhalter-Heli-Coils rausbekommst, denn die können nicht mit in das Eloxbad!


----------



## FrozenSmoke (5. Dezember 2014)

Ist sowas möglich oder kann ich das Eloxieren somit vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (5. Dezember 2014)

Das geht schon. Da gibts auch Werkzeug für ... aber es garantiert dir niemand, dass das wieder so reingeht wie vorher. Bei LiteVille macht das eine Firma beim Eloxieren mit. Aber die verlangen dann auch 100€ für die Demontage.


----------



## fntms (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute, ich habe da mal zwei Fragen zum Rahmen.

1. Welche Kettenführung für die S3 Low Umwerferaufnahme passt am besten? Ich habe hier eine MRP 1xV2, die wegen dem Lagerdeckel leider nicht zu montieren ist.
2. Mit welchem Tune liefert Rocky Mountain den Monarch Plus am Slayer aus? M/M?


----------



## Ninjatune (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Slayer Gemeinde,
folgendes Problem,habe meinen Slayer ein neues RS-Fahrwerk verpasst.Ziel der Aktion war Hardtail Feeling Bergauf und Downhill performance Bergab...(schwierig ich weiss,aber die goldene mitte  ) Gabel alles super,aber der Dämpfer 40% SAG bei 250psi !!!! Wiege komplett Fahrfertig 80kg.(denke ich sitze auf einem Chopper) Dämpfer ist ein Debonair plus Tune M/M 200x57 Slayer GR.M. Ist das normal?
Im Uphill geht das nicht klar! Was mach ich falsch?   Cu


----------



## basti.rlp (26. Dezember 2014)

Habe den DebonAir ebenfalls im Slayer. 75kg fahrfertig. Bin auch bei 25-30% SAG bei ca. 220 psi. DebonAir eben. Platform habe bergauf immer zu. Dienist dann aber bretthart und hatdtail-ähnlich. Passt ganz gut. Bergab dann super fluffig. Im DebonAir selbst habe ich noch 3 Volumenspacer für die entsprechende Progression bei niedriegem SAG

Lg


----------



## Ninjatune (26. Dezember 2014)

[email protected] du den dämpfer auch in m/m tune,und wie viele volumenspacer insgesamt hast du am start ? Thx Michel


----------



## basti.rlp (26. Dezember 2014)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> [email protected] du den dämpfer auch in m/m tune,und wie viele volumenspacer insgesamt hast du am start ? Thx Michel



M/M und 3 Space ... was aber absolut nichts mit dem SAG zu tun hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (27. Dezember 2014)

Habe meinen Slayer rahmen komplett zerlegt und leider feststellen müssen, dass die Lager ziemlich rau laufen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese zu warten oder muss ich neue kaufen?
Falls ja welche Bezeichnungen haben denn die Lager?


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Dezember 2014)

Lagerdichtungen endfernen ggf mit WD40 reinigen , auspusten (mit Kompressor anschließend mit Lagerfett SATT abschmieren .


----------



## Ninjatune (27. Dezember 2014)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Habe meinen Slayer rahmen komplett zerlegt und leider feststellen müssen, dass die Lager ziemlich rau laufen.
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese zu warten oder muss ich neue kaufen?
> Falls ja welche Bezeichnungen haben denn die Lager?


Lager ausbauen,mit Messschieber messen und hier bestellen http://www.kugellager-express.de/rillenkugellager/?XTCsid=d5987d98744bac0b35635ea3f0652343  Unbedingt RS2 Lager nehmen. Kosten alle keine 20euronen! Wenn die Lager rau laufen sehen die kugeln aus wie der Mond mit seinen Kratern.... wird nicht besser



mohrstefan schrieb:


> Lagerdichtungen endfernen ggf mit WD40 reinigen , auspusten (mit Kompressor anschließend mit Lagerfett SATT abschmieren .


HAHA und die Lagerdichtungen danach wegschmeissen ? Schon mal gemacht ?


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Dezember 2014)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> Lager ausbauen,mit Messschieber messen und hier bestellen http://www.kugellager-express.de/rillenkugellager/?XTCsid=d5987d98744bac0b35635ea3f0652343  Unbedingt RS2 Lager nehmen. Kosten alle keine 20euronen! Wenn die Lager rau laufen sehen die kugeln aus wie der Mond mit seinen Kratern.... wird nicht besser
> 
> 
> HAHA und die Lagerdichtungen danach wegschmeissen ? Schon mal gemacht ?


Soo ähnlich , besser mit ner Teppichmesserspitze 



 wo Fett raustritt , kann kein Schmutz hinein .
Und ja am Slayer 11 ein mal pro Jahr !, und bei allen anderen RMB's ist Pflichtprogramm wenn se reinkommen !
Natürlich , bei einem Rostklumpen besser Wechseln


----------



## FrozenSmoke (27. Dezember 2014)

Hab jetzt alle sechs Kugellager ausgepresst. Würde sagen ich benötige nur eines aus der Wippe neu, der Rest bekommt dann ne Ladung Fett verpasst. Die Anleitung hilft mir da sehr gut weiter vielen Dank.
Bezeichnung des Kugellagers ist 600 ILB, kennt jemand die genauen abmaße?
Habe momentan keinen Messschieber hier, aber kann ich mir ja besorgen..
Da ich den Rahmen pulvern lassen möchte frage ich mich was ich mit den Polymerhülsen anstellen die im Rahmen sind.
Muss ich diese Auspressen (lassen) oder können die die Hitze ab?
Gewartet werden müssten sie jedenfalls nicht.
Vielen Dank euch bis dahin. Feiertage sind Basteltage


----------



## egnalnaj (27. Dezember 2014)

hier sind die Zeichnungen und die Igus Lager (Polymerhülsen wie Du sagst) würde ich entfernen


----------



## Ninjatune (27. Dezember 2014)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Hab jetzt alle sechs Kugellager ausgepresst. Würde sagen ich benötige nur eines aus der Wippe neu, der Rest bekommt dann ne Ladung Fett verpasst. Die Anleitung hilft mir da sehr gut weiter vielen Dank.
> Bezeichnung des Kugellagers ist 600 ILB, kennt jemand die genauen abmaße?
> Habe momentan keinen Messschieber hier, aber kann ich mir ja besorgen..
> Da ich den Rahmen pulvern lassen möchte frage ich mich was ich mit den Polymerhülsen anstellen die im Rahmen sind.
> ...


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Dezember 2014)

Ups , natürlich auch die Polyhülsen endfernen , anschließend alle Lageröffnungen verschließen (am besten mit Karosserie-U-scheiben),
aber das müsste der Lackierprofi auch wissen


----------



## MikeGa (28. Dezember 2014)

Hi, kennt jemand ne Adresse wo man die Rahmen-kleinteile für das Slayer online bestellen kann?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Dezember 2014)

http://shop.bikes.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (29. Dezember 2014)

Oh, OK, direkt aus Canada?
Selbst schon dort bestellt?
Hat der Zoll da "zugeschlagen"?


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Dezember 2014)

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Rocky_Mountain_Bike.html


----------



## FrozenSmoke (29. Dezember 2014)

Die 40$ für die Lager sind übrigens sehr übertrieben. Habe jetzt 10 € für alle sechs bezahlt, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Dezember 2014)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Die 40$ für die Lager sind übrigens sehr übertrieben. Habe jetzt 10 € für alle sechs bezahlt, falls es jemanden interessiert.


Die Preise von Rocky Mountain selbst sind im Gegensatz zu den Preisen, die man für die Originalteile in Deutschland bei Händlern bezahlt, noch sehr moderat...


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man über die Page bestellt kommt Zoll drauf und das nicht wenig, Rocky weiß das aber gar nicht, wenn man ein fähigen Mitarbeiter am E-mail Verkehr hat der schickt das per FedEx da kommt kein Zoll drauf. Hatte im Frühjahr den Boltkit in Canada bestellt. Als die 40€ Zoll wollten hab ich es nicht angenommen und es ging zurück,  per Mail wurde es dann geklärt,  jetzt hab ich 2x den Kit für ein Preis, Rocky halt, aber die sind sehr Kundenorientiert. SKF Lager gibts sogar aufm Land im Einzelhandel einfach die Lager auf die Theke legen der Verkäufer sucht die dann raus sind übrigens der gleiche Hersteller wie bei Erstmontage bei mir zumindest.


----------



## MikeGa (31. Dezember 2014)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wenn man über die Page bestellt kommt Zoll drauf und das nicht wenig, Rocky weiß das aber gar nicht, wenn man ein fähigen Mitarbeiter am E-mail Verkehr hat der schickt das per FedEx da kommt kein Zoll drauf. Hatte im Frühjahr den Boltkit in Canada bestellt. Als die 40€ Zoll wollten hab ich es nicht angenommen und es ging zurück,  per Mail wurde es dann geklärt,  jetzt hab ich 2x den Kit für ein Preis, Rocky halt, aber die sind sehr Kundenorientiert. SKF Lager gibts sogar aufm Land im Einzelhandel einfach die Lager auf die Theke legen der Verkäufer sucht die dann raus sind übrigens der gleiche Hersteller wie bei Erstmontage bei mir zumindest.



Willst ein Bolt Kit loswerden?


----------



## Climax_66 (31. Dezember 2014)

Können wir drüber reden...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Januar 2015)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Wenn man über die Page bestellt kommt Zoll drauf und das nicht wenig, Rocky weiß das aber gar nicht, wenn man ein fähigen Mitarbeiter am E-mail Verkehr hat der schickt das per FedEx da kommt kein Zoll drauf. Hatte im Frühjahr den Boltkit in Canada bestellt. Als die 40€ Zoll wollten hab ich es nicht angenommen und es ging zurück,  per Mail wurde es dann geklärt,  jetzt hab ich 2x den Kit für ein Preis, Rocky halt, aber die sind sehr Kundenorientiert. SKF Lager gibts sogar aufm Land im Einzelhandel einfach die Lager auf die Theke legen der Verkäufer sucht die dann raus sind übrigens der gleiche Hersteller wie bei Erstmontage bei mir zumindest.


Gut zu wissen


----------



## basti.rlp (7. Januar 2015)

Hatte mein Slayer heute mal auf der Waage - 13,2 kg ... das finde ich für ein 160/165 Bike sehr gut 

Partliste:

- Race Face Atlas Vorbau 35 mm
- Race Face Atlas Lenker 35 mm
- RS Pike 160 SA
- RS DebonAir Plus
- Reverb
- X01 komplett (mit Carbon-Kurbel - bereits die Zweite, bei der Ersten sind die Gewindeinlets rausgebrochen)
- ZTR Flow (Hope Pro Eo II und Sapim X-Ray)
- Muddy Marry 2,35 vorne
- Fat Albert 2,4 hinten
- tubeless
- Race Face Lock On Griffe oder Ergon GE1
- Sram Guide RS
- Azonic Wicked Plattform
- Specialzed Phenom Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (7. Januar 2015)

Meins bleibt bei 14-15kg hängen , seit Jahren


----------



## basti.rlp (7. Januar 2015)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Meins bleibt bei 14-15kg hängen , seit Jahren



Ich bin kein Leichtbaufanatiker. Die Parts sind auch nicht sehr gewichtsorientiert. Da würde noch mehr gehen!

Ich würde nur gerne eine Reverb Stealth verbauen. Hat sich da jemand schon Gedanken gemacht? Unten ist ja ein Loch - kommt man da durch? Ist dann das Abwasserloch dicht?


----------



## Climax_66 (8. Januar 2015)

13,2 ist schon sehr guter Wert auch ohne Pedale bei Alu. Durch das vorhandene Loch wird nix, erst mal wegen dem Tretlager und zweitens würde die Leitung zu stark knicken und scheuen, entweder seitlich neue Löcher bohren aber nicht im rechten Winkel was sehr schwierig wird und eine sehr krasse Maßnahme wäre, wenn man die Leitung richtig am Oberrohr verlegt, läuft der Zug beim absenken vor zum Cockpit und knickt nicht ab unterm Sattel, im Rahmen wäre nur ein optischer Vorteil.


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Januar 2015)

Die Garantie ist auch "futsch"


----------



## basti.rlp (8. Januar 2015)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Die Garantie ist auch "futsch"



Das ist mir egal ...


----------



## Ninjatune (8. Januar 2015)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hatte mein Slayer heute mal auf der Waage - 13,2 kg ... das finde ich für ein 160/165 Bike sehr gut
> 
> Partliste:
> 
> ...


Sehr guter Wert....schönes Bike...meins wiegt 12,8 kg


basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Leichtbaufanatiker. Die Parts sind auch nicht sehr gewichtsorientiert. Da würde noch mehr gehen!
> 
> Ich würde nur gerne eine Reverb Stealth verbauen. Hat sich da jemand schon Gedanken gemacht? Unten ist ja ein Loch - kommt man da durch? Ist dann das Abwasserloch dicht?


Wo ist denn da ein Loch?(vorhin nachgeschaut...nix gesehen) Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken einer Reverb Stealth gespielt.Habe bei meinen MTB kumpel am 301Liteville nach dieser Anleitung gebohrt (schlechtes Bauchgefühl dabei gehabt...einfach in den rahmen bohren?)http://syntace.my1.cc/liteville/pdf/RockShox_Reverb_Stealth_an_Liteville.pdf und die Stealth verbaut,ohne Probleme läuft SUPER  (bin Werkzeugmacher von beruf) ...Beim slayer würde ich hinten oberhalb des tretlagers nahe schweissnaht bohren(mehr Material).Die Leitung würde ich dann in einen Bogen in die freie Kabelführung unten(du fährst ja 1x11) legen.Das wäre mein plan gewesen.Kann dir ein Foto schicken,wo die Bohrung präzise sitzen sollte(meiner Meinung nach)...
Achso Basti.rlp,baue morgen die Volumenspacher in den Dämpfa  Fahre z.Z mit 290psi werde Berichten....CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (8. Januar 2015)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> Sehr guter Wert....schönes Bike...meins wiegt 12,8 kg
> 
> Wo ist denn da ein Loch?(vorhin nachgeschaut...nix gesehen) Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken einer Reverb Stealth gespielt.Habe bei meinen MTB kumpel am 301Liteville nach dieser Anleitung gebohrt (schlechtes Bauchgefühl dabei gehabt...einfach in den rahmen bohren?)http://syntace.my1.cc/liteville/pdf/RockShox_Reverb_Stealth_an_Liteville.pdf und die Stealth verbaut,ohne Probleme läuft SUPER  (bin Werkzeugmacher von beruf) ...Beim slayer würde ich hinten oberhalb des tretlagers nahe schweissnaht bohren(mehr Material).Die Leitung würde ich dann in einen Bogen in die freie Kabelführung unten(du fährst ja 1x11) legen.Das wäre mein plan gewesen.Kann dir ein Foto schicken,wo die Bohrung präzise sitzen sollte(meiner Meinung nach)...
> Achso Basti.rlp,baue morgen die Volumenspacher in den Dämpfa  Fahre z.Z mit 290psi werde Berichten....CU



Danke für den Tipp. Wollte mal noch ein paar Rocky-Experten befragen ... Aktuell habe ich ca. 250 psi und 3 Spacer im DBAir


----------



## Ninjatune (8. Januar 2015)

Habe mir eine Moveloc bestellt....aber das dauert...............wäre das keine alternative?


----------



## basti.rlp (8. Januar 2015)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> Habe mir eine Moveloc bestellt....aber das dauert...............wäre das keine alternative?


Auch da zappelt das Kael außen rum


----------



## big-p-fan (10. Januar 2015)

Ich bin ebenfalls kein Leichtbaufanatiker, aber es würde mich schon mal interessieren, welche Parts man am Slayer benötigt, um so leicht zu werden.
Ich habe an meinem grundsolide, robuste aber auch nicht allzu schwere Teile verbaut. Auf der Waage kommt dann trotzdem 14,7kg raus und mit Minions vorne und hinten dann auch gerne mal 15kg (in Größe M). Von daher würde es mich schon interessieren, wo mann die 2kg herholt...

Wenn ich mir Basti´s Liste anschaue, kann ich es ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen, da ich nicht glaube, dass die Umstellung auf 1-fach so viel an Gewicht einspart. Und die restlichen Teile sind nicht leichter als das, was an meinem Bike montiert ist.
Werde mir im Frühjahr eine Pike anstelle der Lyrik (jeweils Solo Air) und einen Sixc Carbonlenker anstelle des Atlas montieren und erwarte hier einen Gewichtsvorteil von rund 350g, dann sind wir aber immer noch bei 14,4kg und der restliche Unterschied wäre nur noch der 1-fach Antrieb. Das kann ich mir nun beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.

Bringt doch bitte mal Licht in mein offensichtliches Dunkel!


----------



## fntms (10. Januar 2015)

Beim Umstieg auf 1x10/11 kannste gut und gerne mal 400g streichen. Die Pike spart auch nochmal 300g gegenüber der Lyrik. Dann noch tubeless mit relativ leichten Schwalbe Reifen oder etwas konkurrenzfähiges mit jeweils 700g.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (10. Januar 2015)

Kannst auch Onza Ibex fahren. Die wiegen mit Downhillkarkasse nur knapp ein Kilo. Das spart gut Gewicht im Vergleich zu den Minions und die Ibex fahren sich top!


----------



## basti.rlp (10. Januar 2015)

big-p-fan schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls kein Leichtbaufanatiker, aber es würde mich schon mal interessieren, welche Parts man am Slayer benötigt, um so leicht zu werden.
> Ich habe an meinem grundsolide, robuste aber auch nicht allzu schwere Teile verbaut. Auf der Waage kommt dann trotzdem 14,7kg raus und mit Minions vorne und hinten dann auch gerne mal 15kg (in Größe M). Von daher würde es mich schon interessieren, wo mann die 2kg herholt...
> 
> Wenn ich mir Basti´s Liste anschaue, kann ich es ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen, da ich nicht glaube, dass die Umstellung auf 1-fach so viel an Gewicht einspart. Und die restlichen Teile sind nicht leichter als das, was an meinem Bike montiert ist.
> ...



Mehr als an die Waage hängen kann ich es auch nicht. Nutze eine Gepäckwaage, die aber bei mehrfachen Flügen immer identisch mit den geeichten Gepäckbandwaagen am Flughafen war. Dementsprechend sollte der Wert passen.

Die Azonic Pedale sind recht leicht ... knapp 320g das Paar ... Der FatAlbert wiegt wenig ... Der LRS hat in meiner Kombination exakt 1700g, was auch recht gut ist. Mein Sattel wiegt so gut wie nichts. Fahre in 200/180 Scheibenkombination, spart auch nochmal ... Und die X01 spart wirklich einiges. Die Kassette ist nicht schwer, die Carbonkurbel "recht leicht". Ich hatte zu Beginn auch überlegt, bei der Umstellung auf den 35mm Standard Vorbau und Lenker, ebenfalls einen Carbon zu bestellen. Allerdings war der Preisunterschied enorm (79€ zu 149€) ... die Gewichtsersparnis aber so marginal, dass ich es einfach nur lächerlich fand.

Mehr Licht kann ich nicht reinbringen 

Man merkt das geringe Gewicht aber auch deutlich. Das Bike fährt sich wirklich agil mit ordentlichem Vortrieb.


----------



## big-p-fan (10. Januar 2015)

Nicht falsch verstehen Basti... 
Vielleicht sollte ich auch ne andere Waage testen. 
Ich fahre bspw. Onza Ibex DH2.4 und FR2.25 in der 120TPI Karkasse, die wiegen beide mal gar nix und haben trotzdem Grip wie Sau. Meiner Meinung nach die mit Abstand besten Reifen, wenn es etwas leichter sein soll. Aber Reifen ist Geschmacksache, ich weiß. 

Kurbel: RF SixC 
Bremsen X0 Trail mit Carbonhebel 
Laufräder: Flow / Hope Pro 
Kassette: XTR 
Sattel: Flite Carbon 
Stütze: RS Reverb 
Vorbau: RF Atlas oder Easton Havoc (je nach Gusto) 
Pedale: Shimano XT Trail 
Reifen: Onza Ibex 2.4 (740g) / 2.25 (630g) 

Da ist jetzt nix dabei, was schwer wie ein Stein ist, deshalb kann ich es ja nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ggf. der Dämpfer, das ist ein Fox DHX Air, ist aber max. 100g schwerer als ein Monarch, wenn überhaupt. 

Im Vergleich zu deinen genannten Parts ist das gewichtstechnisch min. gleichwertig. 

Wenn ich jetzt mal von meinem Rechenbeispiel ausgehe und mir die Pike und den Carbonlenker montiere komme ich, wie geschrieben, von mir aus bei ca. 14,3kg raus. Jetzt (gedanklich) den 1-fach-Antrieb dran = -400g = 13,9kg. Das ist immer noch viel mehr, als die oben genannten Gewichte. 

Ich versteh´s nicht!


----------



## basti.rlp (11. Januar 2015)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Mehr als an die Waage hängen kann ich es auch nicht. Nutze eine Gepäckwaage, die aber bei mehrfachen Flügen immer identisch mit den geeichten Gepäckbandwaagen am Flughafen war. Dementsprechend sollte der Wert passen.
> 
> Die Azonic Pedale sind recht leicht ... knapp 320g das Paar ... Der FatAlbert wiegt wenig ... Der LRS hat in meiner Kombination exakt 1700g, was auch recht gut ist. Mein Sattel wiegt so gut wie nichts. Fahre in 200/180 Scheibenkombination, spart auch nochmal ... Und die X01 spart wirklich einiges. Die Kassette ist nicht schwer, die Carbonkurbel "recht leicht".
> 
> Mehr Licht kann ich nicht reinbringen





big-p-fan schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen Basti...
> Vielleicht sollte ich auch ne andere Waage testen.
> Ich fahre bspw. Onza Ibex DH2.4 und FR2.25 in der 120TPI Karkasse, die wiegen beide mal gar nix und haben trotzdem Grip wie Sau. Meiner Meinung nach die mit Abstand besten Reifen, wenn es etwas leichter sein soll. Aber Reifen ist Geschmacksache, ich weiß.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, Vl.. ist es wirklich die Waage. Prinzipiell könnte man auch bei meiner Waage noch 200-300 g Puffer einrechnen, aber selbst dann bin ich noch unter deinem Wert. Du fährst die Flow EX, das sind schon mal 50-60 g mehr pro Laufrad. Also insgesamt 120 g. Die Pedale werden auch gut 100-150 g schwerer sein. Der DHX ist schwerer, nochmal 100-150 g. Die x01 Geschichte 400 g. Aber jetzt sehe ich auch nichts mehr. Wären knapp 700-800 g. Dann landest du bei 13,6 evtl. auch noch etwas weniger (aber du fährst ja mit Schläuchen). Zzgl. der Ungenauigkeit der Waage bei mir ... sagen wir 13,4 kg ... wärst du ja fast da. Also denke ich, dass das schon passen kann.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (12. Januar 2015)

Meins wird sich nach dem Aufbau wohl auch bei 14-15 einpendeln.. Macht ja auch keinen Spaß wenn keine Tuning Möglichkeiten da sind 
Bei meinem Rahmen war ein Marzocchi Roco Air dabei.
Kann der was? Die Farbe passt mir garnicht ins Konzeot aber sollte er eine gute leistung bringen wäre das verkraftbar.
Habe da iwas gehört vonwegen man muss erst hier dann dort pumpen?.. Weiß dazu jemand etwas genaueres?
Schön wäre auch wenn jmd. gleich einen Vergleich liefern könnte mit anderen Dämpfern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ninjatune (12. Januar 2015)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Wollte mal noch ein paar Rocky-Experten befragen ... Aktuell habe ich ca. 250 psi und 3 Spacer im DBAir


Hallo basti,habe jetzt 4 spacer und 270 psi fährt sich gut.....


Zu den ganzen Gewichten:
Laut org.Bike lieferkarton 13.4Kg (stand auf den org.rocky Karton im Auslieferungszustand 2011).....glaub ich nicht!!!
Von mir wurde fast alles getauscht...
Partliste:
RS Pike DP 160
RS Debonair rt3 plus
Easton haven vorbau 70mm
Easton ea70 stütze
tune schraubwürger
Renthal Fatbar carbon
Selle Italia SLR
Syntace number nine
Tune King-Kong ZTR Flow X-Ray
Hans Dampf Tubless
formula the one
xtr 3Fach Kurbel
rest X9

laut kern waage 12,8kg.........
Fahre im Alltag ein Storck Rebel Carbon Hardtail,das Rocky ist nicht sonderlich schwerer...(gefühlt)
 CU all


----------



## basti.rlp (12. Januar 2015)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> Hallo basti,habe jetzt 4 spacer und 270 psi fährt sich gut.....



Hatte auch mal 4 und 5 Spacer, das war mir unterwegs aber zu progressiv und ging dermaßen in die Beine  Wie viel wiegst du denn fahrfertig? Ich habe ca. 75 kg


----------



## Ninjatune (13. Januar 2015)

Wiege ca.80kg fahrfertig. 270psi 25% SAG


----------



## Ninjatune (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo...nichts mehr los hier ?  Letzte Woche Hatta in Dubai...bauen da gerade ein neues (das erste in Dubai) Mtb Trailcenter auf...


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Januar 2015)

Mit Rocky !?


----------



## big-p-fan (15. Februar 2015)

Servus, mal kurz ein anderes Thema... 

Will meinem Slayer ein Carbonlenker gönnen und die Auswahl steht zwischen Easton Havoc Carbon oder Easton Haven Carbon (jeweils 31,8). 
Ist ein Haven ausreichend stabil / haltbar für den Endurobertrieb oder wäre hier die minimal schwerere Havoc Version die bessere Variante? 

Thanx.


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Februar 2015)

Zumindest sind die Sehr kulant , wenn mal Haarrisse........


----------



## fntms (15. Februar 2015)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, oder jemanden kennt – muss leider weg: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/540596-rocky-mountain-slayer-70-2011-19-large


----------



## MikeGa (16. Februar 2015)

Bin selbst unter anderem mit dem Slayer unterwegs und ein Freund sucht eins. Dein Angebot scheint allerdings ein wenig zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (16. Februar 2015)

Nicht das es das von der Ausstattung usw. Nicht wert wäre...


----------



## fntms (16. Februar 2015)

Na sag das mal dem hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...slayer-70-grosze-18-top-zustand-kaum-gefahren


----------



## MikeGa (16. Februar 2015)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, hab vor kurzem selbst ein Rad verkauft und musste schmerzlich feststellen, das im Moment die Preise im Keller sind. Speziell da alle Welt nach 29" oder 27,5" schreit.


----------



## fntms (17. Februar 2015)

Alles gut 
Ich denke aber, dass der Preis ziemlich fair ist für ein Bike ohne strukturelle Schäden und mit der Ausstattung. Heute lief es noch sehr sehr gut gegen ein 27,5" Knolly Warden und ein 26" Fanes auf ner technischen Strecke im Bergischen Land. 

'Vor kurzem' ist natürlich auch ein ungeschickter Zeitpunkt außerhalb der Saison – schade für dich, aber der Frühling kommt bestimmt und obendrein ist es ja auch VHB. Und bevor ich es unter Wert verkaufe, bleibt es halt als schönes Ersatz-/Bikeparkbike bei mir.


----------



## Segel_Segler (18. Februar 2015)

Eine Frage: hat jemand einen BOS Kirk in seinem Slayer verbaut? ...bzw. kennt jemand das Setup von BOS für's Slayer?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. Februar 2015)

Drücke dir die Daumen, dass du es für den Preis los wirst- aber ich würde eher max. auf 2,1k tippen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (28. Februar 2015)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> ... aber ich würde eher max. auf 2,1k tippen...


Damit wäre er noch sehr gut bedient.
Aber das Problem ist in diesen Zeiten weniger der Preis, als die gegen Null tendierende Nachfrage.
Es gibt keinen Käufermarkt für gebrauchte Bikes, aber einen großen Verkäufermarkt.
Ist auch auf Bikesale.de zu spüren.
Ich hab ein quasi neuwertiges Altitude von 2014 zu einem (wie auch mein Münchner RM-Händler findet) attraktiven Preis in diesem Markt, auf Bikesale und im frequentierten Laden des Händler stehen. Auch der Händler hätte ein Interesse am Verkauf, denn er würde eine Provision kassieren. Fazit: kein Mensch fragt an.
Da ist dann nicht wirklich der Preis das Problem, sondern, dass es keinen Kunden gibt.
Somit ist jedes Gebrauchtbike gegenwärtig in meinen Augen erstmal unverkäuflich und sollte es doch zu einem Deal kommen, ist es der Käufer, der den Preis festlegt und sonst keiner.

"Schuld" daran kann man der Industrie mit ihren immer kürzer werdenden Produktzyklen geben, aber man muss sich auch selbst an die eigene Nase fassen, weil man das mitmacht. Würde man so ein Bike mal seine 8 Jahre durchfahren, was man getrost tun könnte, ohne das Gefühl zu haben, man säße auf nem Hobel aus der Steinzeit, dann würde man nicht so viel Kohle verbrennen...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. März 2015)

Yepp  und soll ich dir mal was sagen? Ich bin mega zufrieden mit meinem Slayer SS von 2009, das ich gegen mein 2011er mit nem Kumpel getauscht hab... der Hinterbau ist bombe, das Rad fährt sich klasse und ich sehe einfach keinen Bedarf, momentan Geld für ein neues auszugeben... Pech für die Bikeindustrie


----------



## Segel_Segler (14. März 2015)

Isartrail, du hast völlig Recht: 26" ist leider nur noch weit unter Wert verkäuflich. Leider gehts vermutlich den meisten Leuten gleich: sie lassen sich ihr (eigentlich noch gutes) Zeug viel zu schnell madig machen. Leider funktioniert diese Gehirnwäsche viel zu gut und in 0,nix "braucht" jeder die neuen Standards "... wie konnte man auch nur jemals auf 26" fahren!?!" Wenn jetzt alle schön mit 27,5" und 29" ausgestattet sind, kommen die (+)-Größen so richtig auf den Markt und das Spielchen geht von vorne los! Neben den fetten Schlappen sehen dann die heutigen Bikes mit 2,4 oder 2,5" völlig beknackt aus. 
Meiner Ansicht nach machen Optik und die "Je-neu-desto-gut"-Attitüde 90% der wirklichen Kaufgründe aus. Die echte technische Verbesserung die anderen 10%. Letztere wird imho meist nur vorgeschoben, um sich selbst (und im Zweifel der Herzallerliebsten daheim) den Kauf schön zu reden.
Ich vermeide (in jeder Sportart) konsequent sämtliche Test-Events, Probefahrten und ähnliches. Dann gefällt mir mein eigenes Zeug länger gut.


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2015)

Ich ärgere mich heut noch, etwas zu zügig meinen Slayer 70 , für allerdings knapp 1.500 € verkauft zu haben. meins wog auch nur 13,8 kg, wie heute ein durchschnittliches Tourenbike. Der ganze Hype kann schon nerven. Da ich kein geignetes Slayer mehr fand, habe ich  in xl  ein Altitude Rally 160 gekauft aber noch nicht gefahren. Die etwas größeren Felgen bemerkt man kaum. Also bleibt locker und behaltet das geilste Enduro der Welt. Gutes ist nicht plötzlich schlecht und Teile gibt es auf Jahre zuhauf. Wenn mal einer ein super erhaltenes Slayer 70 /2011 hat, bitte mir  Bescheid sagen. Als leichter Freerider kaum zun toppen


----------



## isartrails (15. März 2015)

Segel_Segler schrieb:


> ...Leider funktioniert diese Gehirnwäsche ...


Das ist es und nichts anderes. Und die Medien (bin selber Journalist) unterstützen und befeuern dies noch, anstatt klaren Kopf zu behalten.


----------



## Segel_Segler (15. März 2015)

isartrails schrieb:


> Und die Medien (bin selber Journalist) unterstützen und befeuern dies noch, anstatt klaren Kopf zu behalten.


Wie heißt es so schön: "Wess' Brot ich ess' dess' Lied ich sing!" In dem Fall haben die Leser der Medien außerdem einfach nicht so schöne Incentives anzubieten wie die Hersteller.
Recht bezeichnend fand ich in dem Zusammenhang einen Artikel, den ich 2013 irgendwo gelesen hatte. Es ging darin um die Unterschiede zwischen 26", 27,5" und 29". Fazit war, dass man zw. 26 und 29 einen spür- und messbaren Unterschied bemerkt haben wollte. Viel wichtiger aber: zw. 26 und 27,5 sah man damals Differenzen bestenfalls im Zufallsbereich. 1 Jahr später las sich das unisono komplett ganz anders. Da war 26" einfach deutlich schlechter!
Ich will auch nicht jede Neuerung verdammen, nur weil sie eben neu ist. Aber viele dieser Segnungen, mit denen wir so reich beschenkt werden, haben recht häufig nur einen recht eindeutigen Zweck und immer öfter versucht man nicht mal mehr, diesen zu kaschieren (mit den div. Naben- und Tretlagerstandards lassen sich inzwischen Bücher füllen). Zudem schießt mir da der Begriff "Bananenprodukt" in den Kopf: reift beim Kunden. Da wirds dann richtig dreist. Dann zahl' ich dann auch noch dafür, dass ich die Produkttests durchführe!
Die Karte, die in vielen Freizeitbereichen allzu gerne gespielt wird, ist, dass einem jedes Jahr aufs neue vorgespielt wird, dass heuer, genau heuer DER Durchbruch geschafft wurde, den man haben muss. Das einzig objektive Instrument in vielen Tests ist bestenfalls die Waage, der Rest sind mehr oder minder subjektive Eindrücke, die zum besten gegeben werden. Ist in der Bikebranche nicht anders wie bei Ski, Snowboards, Surfbrettern, Golfschlägern...


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2015)

.


----------



## Ninjatune (23. April 2015)

hallo...weiss jemand die anzugsdrehmomente am hinterbau ? Habe nichts gefunden. THX


----------



## FrozenSmoke (5. Mai 2015)

Würde mich bei der Suche anschließen. Habe etwas von 11Nm gelesen. Stimmt die Angabe?


----------



## pndrev (5. Mai 2015)

http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Tech-SpecsSLAYERNEW2011.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (5. Mai 2015)

Top, danke!


----------



## pndrev (5. Mai 2015)

Du willst nicht wissen, wie oft ich das pdf aufmache weil ich mir die Drecksmomente (sic) nicht merken kann...


----------



## BergabHeizer (23. Mai 2015)

Servus,
Ich will meinen Double Barrel air gegen einen inline austauschen, da mir der air auf langen Strecken doch zuviel wippt.
Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem Inline im slayer? 

Gruß
Bgh


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Mai 2015)

Hab ihn seit 2 Tagen im Slayer SS 2008, und das fährt sich mit aktiviertem Climb Switch bergauf fast wie ein Hardtail! Einfach mega!


----------



## MikeGa (23. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Angleset?
Nachdem ich erst nem Rahmenriss hatte bin ich ein wenig skeptischer was die Stabilität angeht.
Hat vor den Lenkwinkel 1 Grad abzuflachen


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2015)

Ich hab eines seit Oktober letzten Jahres drin, fährt sich in Verbindung mit einer Pike superb. 
Über Stabilität mache ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Sorgen.


----------



## MikeGa (23. Mai 2015)

Sieht super aus, ist das der Cane Creek?


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2015)

Ja, ein Cane Creek Angleset ZS44/EC56.
Habe durch den Tausch Lyrik - Pike 1 Zentimeter Bauhöhe verloren, die das Angleset wieder ausgleicht. Plus das eine Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel - für mich das perfekte Setup.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2015)

Hier sieht man das Angleset noch etwas besser:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (23. Mai 2015)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Hab ihn seit 2 Tagen im Slayer SS 2008, und das fährt sich mit aktiviertem Climb Switch bergauf fast wie ein Hardtail! Einfach mega!



Klingt mal interessant, ansonsten wie spricht er an? Feinfühlig?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Mai 2015)

Jopp... in der Hinsicht kann ich mich nicht beklagen! hatte vorher den Rock Shox Kage Stahlfeder drin und der DB Inline spricht feiner an... Auch besser als der Monarch Plus und RP23, die ich im 2011er Slayer hatte...


----------



## MikeGa (23. Mai 2015)

Hatte den RP23 von Werk aus auch drin. War eigentlich nicht zu gebrauchen. Mit dem CCDB Air macht das Rad auf einmal richtig Spaß.


----------



## FastForward58 (24. Mai 2015)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> hallo...weiss jemand die anzugsdrehmomente am hinterbau ? Habe nichts gefunden. THX


----------



## BergabHeizer (10. Juni 2015)

Neues Spielzeug im Hinterbau, wurde doch kein inline. Fahrtbericht folgt, leider keine Zeit mehr aber vom Trail adjust merkt man Mega was, ansprechverhalten zum cane Creek 100mal besser.
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## basti.rlp (14. Juli 2015)

Hätte demnächst ein Slayer aus 2011 abzugeben. Bis auf ein bisschen Lackabrieb ziemlich neuwertig. Görße wäre M (glaub 18,5?).

Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er gerne mal eine PM schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ninjatune (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo...Finish! XT M8000 1x11 und reverb stealth....Jetzt wird nichst mehr in denn Hobel investiert.... xD


----------



## basti.rlp (31. Juli 2015)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> Hallo...Finish! XT M8000 1x11 und reverb stealth....Jetzt wird nichst mehr in denn Hobel investiert.... xDAnhang anzeigen 408719 Anhang anzeigen 408720



Kannst du mir mal beschreiben wie du die Stellt verlegt bzw. wo du gebohrt hast. Bilder wären auch top.

Danke!


----------



## Ninjatune (31. Juli 2015)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal beschreiben wie du die Stellt verlegt bzw. wo du gebohrt hast. Bilder wären auch top.
> 
> Danke!


Hallo...wolltest du nicht dein Slayer verkaufen? LOL......Poste Anleitung mit Fotos (simpel die Aktion).....KEINE GARANTIE für Folgeschäden


----------



## basti.rlp (31. Juli 2015)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> Hallo...wolltest du nicht dein Slayer verkaufen? LOL......Poste Anleitung mit Fotos (simpel die Aktion).....KEINE GARANTIE für Folgeschäden



Das ist korrekt. Dennoch intetessiert es mich


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Juli 2015)

alt
 XTR Leicht Ok aber , gut Fex


----------



## Ninjatune (31. Juli 2015)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> alt
> XTR Leicht Ok aber , gut Fex


^^^^kann jemand im Forum, das bitte für mich übersetzen ?????


----------



## basti.rlp (31. Juli 2015)

Ninjatune schrieb:


> ^^^^kann jemand im Forum, das bitte für mich übersetzen ?????


haha - *genau* das dachte ich auch


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. August 2015)

mohrstefan ist nicht zu übersetzen


----------



## mohrstefan (2. August 2015)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> mohrstefan ist nicht zu übersetzen


----------



## mohrstefan (2. August 2015)

Top --- Lenker 8° via, 7° man glaubt es kaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ninjatune (12. August 2015)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal beschreiben wie du die Stellt verlegt bzw. wo du gebohrt hast. Bilder wären auch top.
> 
> Danke!


Hallo @basti.rlp ...Modus Operandi reverb stealth

Hinterrad ausbauen und Lagerung am ende der Kettenstrebe lösen und hinterbau aufklappen...So hat man eine ideale Bohrposition (Akkuschrauber)..... 4,5mm oberhalb der Tretlager Schweissnaht markieren und körnen (mit scharfen und spitzen Körner) und ganz smooth !!! Es muss nur ein kleiner punkt sein   NEUE Scharfe Bohrer verwenden!!! (wenn nicht,,,Baumarkt...man bohrt nur einmal)Material ist an dieser Stelle dick... 4mm vorbohren und 8mm nachbohren...Wichtig 90" bohren!!!! Nicht versuchen schräg hochzubohren sonst octagon....Mit einer runden Schlüsselfeile entgraten und fertig...Rest Rock Shox Install Anweisung.....   xD


----------



## pndrev (27. August 2015)

Nur mal aus reiner Gedankenspielerei - der neue CaneCreek DB Coil CS (oder die Inline Variante), wäre das was für's Slayer? Einbaumaße 200x57 sehen ja erstmal passend aus.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. August 2015)

Klar, warum nicht? Der DB Coil ist geil, mit Climb Switch wippt nichts mehr bergauf- nur warum den Inline? Nur wegen den lächerlichen 140 gr fürs Piggy? Platz genug im Rahmen hat man doch!


----------



## pndrev (28. August 2015)

Platz war die Frage. Wenn der Piggy gut reinpasst, dann natürlich den normalen DB Coil CS.


----------



## MikeGa (28. August 2015)

Hätte einen CC DBAir aus dem Slayer übrig. Der Hinterbau ist damit nicht wiederzuerkennen. Nachdem der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer verkauft wurde ist dieser jetzt übrig.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. August 2015)

Ich meine zumindest, das irgendwo hier im Thread mal das eine oder andere Slayer mit CCDB Coil gepostet worden wäre


----------



## pndrev (28. August 2015)

MikeGa schrieb:


> Hätte einen CC DBAir aus dem Slayer übrig. Der Hinterbau ist damit nicht wiederzuerkennen. Nachdem der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer verkauft wurde ist dieser jetzt übrig.



In positiver Hinsicht nicht wiederzuerkennen, nehme ich an?


----------



## Brookes (28. August 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, solls den normalen CCDB Coil CS nur in 241 und 222 geben. Drunter nur den Inline Coil CS


----------



## pndrev (28. August 2015)

Laut Newsartikel:


*Längen:* 200 x 50mm (7.87” x 2.0”) BAD0617 | *200 x 57mm* (7.87 x 2.25”) BADO616 | 216 x 63mm (8.5” x 2.5”) BAD0620

Cane Creek Fitfinder gibt auch tatsächlich für das 2011'er Slayer den DB Coil CS als "passend verfügbar" an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (28. August 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> In positiver Hinsicht nicht wiederzuerkennen, nehme ich an?



Natürlich


----------



## Brookes (28. August 2015)

Sehr geil. Dann kriegt mein Slayer vielleicht doch mit dem Coil noch ein Extraleben. War geistig eigentlich schon am Überlegen, was der Nachfolger wird. Für den Park hatte ich bisher ein Entourage, aber das Gewechsel zwischen den Bikes geht mir auf den Nerv. Gibts hier eigentlich noch jemand um die 100 kg, der das Slayer für alles hernimmt? Ich hatte da immer Bedenken, bzw. war mir das Fahrwerk zu schwachbrüstig.


----------



## MikeGa (28. August 2015)

So siehts mit dem Air aus.
Rest schon abmontiert


----------



## Brookes (28. August 2015)

Also weisses Slayer ist mal sehr schick!!! Das ging total an mir vorbei...


----------



## Brookes (28. August 2015)

Hast du noch ein Bild, wie das  Bike aufgebaut aussah?


----------



## BergabHeizer (30. August 2015)

Servus,
Ich hab evtl ein Problem, mein oberer Bolzen zum befestigen des Dämpfers weist erhebliche Abdrücke von der Stahlbuchse auf. Mittlerweile spürt man auch leichte Kerben auf dem Bolzen. Wie kann ich das ganze beheben? Andere Buchsen verbauen?
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. August 2015)

Ja! Mein Tipp: besorg dir einfach die Huber- bushings... Damit läuft das Ganze erstens besser und zweitens zerstörst du dir nicht die zugegebener weise ein wenig teuren Bolzen... Das Problem ist, das sich hier eher die Stahlbuchsen auf dem Bolzen drehen als in den Gleitlagern, die im Dämpfer eingepresst sind.


----------



## BergabHeizer (30. August 2015)

Also einmal neuer Bolzen und vom Huber Buchsen drehen lassen? Ne andere Lösung wirds denk ich mal nicht geben?


----------



## Brookes (30. August 2015)

Beste Lösung und mehr Performance gibts auch noch. Günstigstes Tuning.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. August 2015)

Bolzen musste schauen, könntest auch versuchen, sie erstmal mit feinem Schmiergel ein wenig herzurichten- die Idee ist ja eher, dass der Bolzen die Buchsen in den Rahmen spannt und dass sich diese dann der Dämpfer dann mit den eingepressten Gleitlagern auf den festgespannten Buchsen dreht...


----------



## MikeGa (30. August 2015)

Brookes schrieb:


> Also weisses Slayer ist mal sehr schick!!! Das ging total an mir vorbei...







Griffbereit allerdings noch ohne CC Dämpfer und versenkbarer Stütze.
Hoffe das gilt


----------



## BergabHeizer (30. August 2015)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Bolzen musste schauen, könntest auch versuchen, sie erstmal mit feinem Schmiergel ein wenig herzurichten- die Idee ist ja eher, dass der Bolzen die Buchsen in den Rahmen spannt und dass sich diese dann der Dämpfer dann mit den eingepressten Gleitlagern auf den festgespannten Buchsen dreht...


Hab mal angefragt bei Huber, hoffe es wird dann. Neuen Bolzen werd ich mir trotztdem mal organisieren.


----------



## mohrstefan (30. August 2015)

HATTE ! auch immer mal das Problem , schau dir die Schalen an wenn sie Oval sind , Aufbohren um einen 10tel und ruhe ist !!
Und eine Ordendliche Packung Fett !!


----------



## mohrstefan (30. August 2015)

Die Fox Bushing sind auch TOP !!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. August 2015)

BergabHeizer schrieb:


> Hab mal angefragt bei Huber, hoffe es wird dann. Neuen Bolzen werd ich mir trotztdem mal organisieren.


Mein Tipp: bestell sie dir direkt bei Rocky Mountain... Ich hab zumindest die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das trotz Zoll und Porto deutlich günstiger ist als über irgendeinen der deutschen Händler... (Leider) Übrigens auch schneller, mein Bolzensatz fürs Slayer ss 2008 war innerhalb von 4 Tagen aus Kanada da... und so als Vergleich: kompletter Bolzensatz fürs Slayer ss 2008: 84 can. dollar= ca 56€, 15€ Zoll und glaube 10€ Porto... Für einen nicht kompletten Bolzensatz hab ich ein Jahr vorher bei einem der deutschen Händler 110€+ Porto bezahlt...

http://shop.bikes.com/collections/parts/products/1813414rmb-bolt-kit-slayer-slayerss Leider nicht ganz günstig...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. August 2015)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Die Fox Bushing sind auch TOP !!


WARUM???? schreist DU???!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (31. August 2015)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: bestell sie dir direkt bei Rocky Mountain... Ich hab zumindest die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das trotz Zoll und Porto deutlich günstiger ist als über irgendeinen der deutschen Händler... (Leider) Übrigens auch schneller, mein Bolzensatz fürs Slayer ss 2008 war innerhalb von 4 Tagen aus Kanada da... und so als Vergleich: kompletter Bolzensatz fürs Slayer ss 2008: 84 can. dollar= ca 56€, 15€ Zoll und glaube 10€ Porto... Für einen nicht kompletten Bolzensatz hab ich ein Jahr vorher bei einem der deutschen Händler 110€+ Porto bezahlt...
> 
> http://shop.bikes.com/collections/parts/products/1813414rmb-bolt-kit-slayer-slayerss Leider nicht ganz günstig...



Danke für den tip, hab heute mal die Huber Teile geordert. Will ja mein Slayer noch sehr lange fahren am besten bis es auseinander fällt.


----------



## mohrstefan (31. August 2015)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> WARUM???? schreist DU???!!!!


Na unten mit http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...5457/fox-edelstahl-daempferbuchsen-5-tlg.html
und oben ordentlich Fett , dann ist ruhe für Jahr !


----------



## Brookes (12. September 2015)

Post gelöscht weil nicht mehr aktuell


----------



## crossboss (23. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand mal erfolgreich 27,5 Zoll LRS im Slayer probiert? Gehen die evtl. durch den Hinterbau mit 2, 3-2,4 Zoll Pellen?


----------



## Brookes (23. Oktober 2015)

Nope, geht nicht. Selbst mit flachen Slicks zu eng... Hab mir auch überlegt, bei meinem neuen LRS gleich unfreiwillig zukunftssicher auf 27,5 zu gehen, aber Pustekuchen.

Bleib ich halt bei spassigen 26


----------



## crossboss (23. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Info,-)


----------



## Climax_66 (23. Oktober 2015)

Vorne geht problemlos sogar mit Mashguard und 2.4er High Roller, kommt halt auf die Gabel an, hab ne Fox Talas drin, hinten geht zwar auch aber nur mit schmalen und flachen Reifen und die am Besten abgefahren. Vorne bringts aber eh am meisten, man spürt es sofort auf dem ersten Trail.


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Oktober 2015)

Hi, war ne schöne ZEIT, nun erst mal an die Wand


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Oktober 2015)

Was haste neu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (16. November 2015)

Da mir mein Roco nicht so gefällt, bin ich auf der Suche nach nem neuen Dämpfer.
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch ist aber mein Slayer hat am Hinterbau ein brutales Lochbrechmoment. 
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich sonst nur Downhiller gewöhnt bin und den Hinterbau meines Legends kann ich mit einem Finger zum losbrechen bewegen.
Hat jemand von euch einen direkten Vergleich zwischen den Monarch Modellen? Also Debonair ja, nein? Piggyback zwingend notwendig bzw. performance steigernd? Fahre hauptsächlich im Mittelgebirge, besonders heiß wird mein Dämpfer da nie.
Wäre klasse wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen schildern könnte.


----------



## Brookes (16. November 2015)

Zum Monarch Debon Air im Slayer kann ich dir nix erzählen, aber ich fand ihn mmer vergleichsweise straff in den Bikes, in denen ich ihn getestet habe... Ich habe gerade den Double Barrel Air CS drin und will nix anderes mehr. Der Charakter vom Slayer hat sich total verändert und macht seinem Namen alle Ehre. Rockgarden, Drops, Sprünge, her damit. Vorher war ich da mit dem Slayer vergleichsweise immer etwas zaghaft und hab lieber auf meinen Freerider gesetzt. Jetzt fahr ichs im Park sogar lieber als nen Freerider oder Downhiller. Auch wenn ich bei gerüstet 110kg die Befürchtung habe, dass das Bike das nicht allzu lange mitmacht. ;-)


----------



## Brookes (16. November 2015)

Achja, habe vor kurzem noch einen Works Components Winkelsteuersatz (1 Grad flacher) eingebaut und habe jetzt auch auf Touren ein 13,8kg Mini-DH.


----------



## Brookes (16. November 2015)




----------



## FrozenSmoke (20. November 2015)

Double Barrel wäre schon ne schicke Sache, liegt allerdings nicht ganz in meinem Budget...
Wollte mein Slayer schon lange mal in den Bikepark ausführen. Wäre interessant wie es sich dort macht. Habe nur keine Lust immer die Reverb zu demontieren. Auch wenn es manche machen aber damit Schlepper zu fahren ist mir das Risiko nicht wert.


----------



## Brookes (20. November 2015)

Ich demontiere meine Reverb eigentlich nicht mehr. Hab ich am Anfang immer gemacht, aber irgendwann aufgehört. Also in drei Jahren nie was passiert. Ich achte immer darauf, dass die Stütze ganz runtergefahren ist und die Sattelklemme hab ich so montiert, dass die Klemme hinten über steht. Da rutscht der Bügel nicht drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (20. November 2015)

Mache ich auch so und die Reverb funktioniert wie am ersten Tag. Auch Schlepplift kein Problem und in WiBe der neue Lift sowieso nicht


----------



## Climax_66 (21. November 2015)

Laut Rock Shox soll die Reverb im Ruhemodus immer ausgefahren sein und schon gar nicht im eingefahren Modus das Rad daran aufhängen, da im eingefahrenen Modus Druck im inneren besteht.


----------



## Brookes (21. November 2015)

Wenn ich sie am Sattel aufhänge wird sie ausgefahren. Am Schlepper kommt der Bügel ja an den Rahmen. Nur kann es ja sein, dass der mal nach oben rutscht und da richtet er eingefahren nix am Tauchrohr der Stütze an. Vor allem weil ich ja draufsitz, kann er da auch nix nach oben ziehen und Unterdruck erzeugen (was die Dichtungen beschädigt).


----------



## Climax_66 (13. Dezember 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal erfolgreich 27,5 Zoll LRS im Slayer probiert? Gehen die evtl. durch den Hinterbau mit 2, 3-2,4 Zoll Pellen?


Geht doch!


----------



## Brookes (13. Dezember 2015)

Dann hoff ich mal, dass du nen stabilen LRS hast. Meiner hat bei jedem Flex an den Streben gescheuert und sich ständig Kiesel verklemmt, bzw Matsch gescheuert. Mir wars zu wenig Platz. Gut, hab hinten auch keinen grossen Unterschied zu 27,5 gemerkt. Vorne schon eher, aber da hab ich auch eine 27,5er Gabel. Das steht der Geo ganz gut.


----------



## Climax_66 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ja ist schon eng, geht nicht mit jedem Reifen, ist nur eine Option wenn es staub trocken ist für jetzt wäre es auch der falsche Reifen.


----------



## Brookes (15. Dezember 2015)

So Leute, war schön mit euch, aber ich werd zur nächsten Saison fremd gehen.  Ich habe "günstig" ein Nomad geschossen, dem ich jetzt mal eine Chance gebe und damit ich wieder was zum Basteln hab. Das Slayer war die letzte Saison so perfekt aufgebaut, dass ich nix mehr zum ändern gefunden habe.  

Falls also jemand Interesse an einem Slayer 70 in L mit DB Air CS inkl. Huber Bushings und Works Components Angle Set 1,5° hat, gerne per PN. Man wird sich dann schon einig.


----------



## Climax_66 (15. Dezember 2015)

Warum verkaufen? Die Kohle was es Wert ist bekommt man eh nicht und abgesehen davon geht die Tendenz zum 3-5 Rad. Mit nur einem Hobel würde ich nicht klar kommen. Wenn mal defekt ist und braucht Teile bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, wäre schon Schluss mit Lustig.


----------



## bestmove (15. Dezember 2015)

Brookes schrieb:


> ...
> Falls also jemand Interesse an einem Slayer 70 in L mit DB Air CS inkl. Huber Bushings und Works Components Angle Set 1,5° hat, gerne per PN. Man wird sich dann schon einig.



Schade! 
Hast du zufällig noch die Maßangaben für die Huber Bushings? Auf der Webseite vom Huber steht das er nur Buchsen mit Bohrung 8mm ausliefert:_"*Die Buchsen haben immer einen Bohrungsdurchmesser von 8 mm. Für M6 Schrauben wird dann ein Adapterröhrchen mitgeliefert.*"_


----------



## Brookes (15. Dezember 2015)

Deswegen würde ich es ja nur in treusorgende Hände abgeben.  Als Zweitrad steht noch ein Entourage rum und drei Bikes mit so ziemlich demselben Einsatzgebiet ist too much... Und nachdem ich den Grossteil der Parts auf das Neue umbaue, machts keinen Sinn das Slayer zu behalten. Auch wenns schon ein bisschen weh tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (15. Dezember 2015)

Bzgl der Buchsen am besten ausmessen. 10mm macht er auch, aber halt keine 6er.


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## mohrstefan (19. Dezember 2015)

Sehe ich genau so , haben auch wider 5 Rocky's Perfekt aufgebaut angesammelt und 26Zöller für 2-3000€  und noch Gebraucht will ja keiner mehr ausgeben .
Vor ein paar Jahren war DAS NOCH GANZ ANDERS


----------



## BergabHeizer (9. Januar 2016)

Brookes schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich es ja nur in treusorgende Hände abgeben.  Als Zweitrad steht noch ein Entourage rum und drei Bikes mit so ziemlich demselben Einsatzgebiet ist too much... Und nachdem ich den Grossteil der Parts auf das Neue umbaue, machts keinen Sinn das Slayer zu behalten. Auch wenns schon ein bisschen weh tut.



Ich hab grad das Problem das ich eigentlich nur noch ein Rad für alles will also Bikepark, Touren etc. allerdings weis ich nicht ob ich das Slayer dafür hernehmen soll. Mein Gedanke war Slayer, cove shocker weg und ein Devinci Spartan her. 
Einerseits fährt sich das Slayer sehr geil, andererseits denk ich im bikepark Einsatz wird es doch irgendwann die Grätsche machen.
Wie sieht es eig. bei Rocky mit Crash replacement aus? Hat da jemand schon die Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Brookes (9. Januar 2016)

Also ich hab nen 1,5 Winkelsteuersatz im Slayer drin und hab das Slayer überall gefahren. Ging gut. Das Ding ist dermassen robust. Bis auf die Gleitlager hinten ist auch noch alles ganz und musste auch noch nix getauscht werden. Also von Grätsche keine Spur. Wenn jetzt nicht grad die dicken Sachen ins Flat springst, seh ich da kein Problem. Ich hab btw. parkfertig 110kg und fahr nicht gerade die saubersten Linien. Einziger Nachteil der mir bisher gegenüber meinen Freeridern aufgefallen ist, auf DH-Strecken merkst halt, dass der Hinterbau nicht der steifste ist im direkten Vergleich. Aber das ist eher Gefühlssache, als echtes Hindernis. 

Crash Replacement habe ich bisher nur mit dem Flatline Erfahrungen gemacht, aber die waren sehr gut. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich direkt mit Rocky in Kanada abgewickelt hab.


----------



## bestmove (16. Januar 2016)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 445626


Bei C messe ich 27,9mm ... sind das normale Toleranzen oder hab ich was auf den Augen?


----------



## Climax_66 (16. Januar 2016)

bestmove schrieb:


> Bei C messe ich 27,9mm ... sind das normale Toleranzen oder hab ich was auf den Augen?


Ja, das sind Toleranzen, nicht weiter dramatisch weil Huber ja die Buchsen fertig hat ich mein die waren 27.8mm. Die Umlenkung kommt mit 0,3mm Toleranzen klar merkt man beim Einbau.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (18. Januar 2016)

du meinst wohl eher 0,3mm..... 27,7 zu 27,9 ist ja okay, aber 27,7 zu 30,7 würde denke ich mal nicht passen!


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Januar 2016)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> du meinst wohl eher 0,3mm..... 27,7 zu 27,9 ist ja okay, aber 27,7 zu 30,7 würde denke ich mal nicht passen!


Oh, Hast natürlich Recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2016)

So endlich wieder daheim beim Slayer und ein neues-altes  in Xl gefunden und selbst refresht;-) Inzwischen passen sogar die 27,5 Laufräder rein, wenn auch sehr knapp. im Bild sind noch 2 laufradgrößen zu sehen vorn Formula 35 180 hinten kommt noch ein cane Creek Air CS rein.


----------



## Segel_Segler (19. Februar 2016)

Ach, der Rahmen hier aus dem Markt! Hast du sehr schnell aufgebaut. Ein alternativer Dämpfer ist wiklich sinnvoll. Der RP23 ist nicht so mächtig! 
Gefällt mir! 
Wie hast du den 650B hinten montieren können? Limit bei der Reifengröße?


----------



## crossboss (21. Februar 2016)

Danke, ist nur der RS Monarcht RT3 der im Allmountain vllt Sinn macht, für nen Freeride aber nicht mehr ;-)

Kein Thema DT Swiss E 1900 mit Maxxis DHF 2,3 passt soeben durch. Aber nur 1mm Luft.  Da ich aber sowieso nicht gern imm dicken Schlamm wühle, egal. Es kommt fürn Sommer der Minion SS  2,3 rein, der niedriger baut. Dann werden gut 3-5 mm luft sein.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. Februar 2016)

1mm? Da schleift es doch schon, wenn du richtig mit Druck in einen Anlieger ballerst?!?!


----------



## crossboss (21. Februar 2016)

Wieso im Sag , Compression müste sich die Kettenstrebe eher verlängern. Bisher gehts gut.  Ich habe aber auch schon dran gedacht sonst ne breite 26 Zoll Dt Swiss FR 570 mit innen 27,7 mm mit 2,5 Zoll Minion zu fahren wen es nicht ginge.....aber bisher;-)


----------



## Segel_Segler (21. Februar 2016)

Stimmt - ist ja ein Rock Shox auf dem Bild. Bei mir war ein RP23 dabei. Sowohl der eine als auch der andere sind nicht das Optimum. Mit dem Fox bekam ich den Hinterbau nicht ruhig - bergauf sackte er immer stärker weg, je steiler es wurde und es ging immer mehr Leistung in die Federung. Mit dem BOS ist jetzt Ruhe.
1mm ist gut knapp! Viel Dreck darf da nicht auf dem Reifen sein.  Aber mal eine interessante Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (22. Februar 2016)

Ich werde aber den extra getunten Fox dennoch probieren, bis ich meinen Großen Bekomme.

Fox FLOAT CTD Boostvalve 200/57 mm  140 29 Tune F FMehr Dämpfung für schwere Piloten + getunte kleinere Luftkammer für gegendruck bei hefttigem Geballer. 

Original war ein Float RP23 mit großer Kammer drin der nur durchrauschte und zu wenig Dämpfung im Randbereich der Eistellbereiche bot. Kenn die schweren Fahrer ja zu genüge. 
Das war mal mein altes.
*



*


----------



## FrozenSmoke (18. Dezember 2016)

Wie groß seid ihr denn bei welcher Rahmengröße?
Fahre eine S bei 1,73 und mir kommt es immer etwas zu kurz vor. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob M nicht zu hoch wäre, habe eher kurze Beine.


----------



## Segel_Segler (18. Dezember 2016)

XL bei 1,92m. Der Reach dürfte nach meinem Geschmack auch gerne ein bisschen länger sein. Ich habe daher einen etwas längeren Vorbau gewählt und dazu den Sattel auf Anschlag nach hinten gesetzt, weil bei der Reverb keine Variante mit Kröpfung existiert.


----------



## fntms (18. Dezember 2016)

Hatte bei 1,88 eins in 19"/L und fand es immer zu kurz. Würde an deiner Stelle durchaus mal eins in M testen.


----------



## pndrev (19. Dezember 2016)

Mein aktuelles ist M bei 1,78 - hab vergleichsweise kurze Beine, passt aber perfekt.


----------



## isartrails (19. Dezember 2016)

Small bei 1,69 und eher kurzen Beinen. Passt mir perfekt.
In 27 Jahren noch nie auf "reach" geachtet und auch nie vermisst.


----------



## egnalnaj (25. November 2017)

Hallo ich brauche eure Hilfe .Bei meinem 2011 Slayer ist eine Race Face AM Kurbel montiert .
Weist jemand wie viel beträgt die Kettenlinie ?
Wo finde ich ähnliche pdf Datei wie die hier aber für AM Version
Sind auch die weißen Spacer für die Kettenlinie montiert ?


----------



## Devilz_eye (13. Februar 2018)

Mein Slayer braucht ein Dämpfer Update - der Rp23 ist mir auf Dauer zu unzuverlässig. Wie ich hier in diversen Beiträgen gelesen habe, scheint der Monarch Plus ganz gut zu funktionieren - den finde ich als rc3 auch durchaus sympathisch. Nun meine Fragen:

Ich wiege fahrfertig etwa 90kg - was muss ich da beachten?
1.: Muss es ein bestimmter Tune beim Dämpfer sein?
2.: Ich hab oft von Abstimmungsproblemen mit der Debonair Luftkammer gehört, spielt das bei meinem Gewicht eine Rolle? Kann ich sie nehmen oder lieber die Alte?
3.: Welcher Dämpfer wäre eventuell noch eine gute Wahl? Preislich sollte es im Rahmen bleiben - auch deshalb finde ich den Monarch gut, der ist ja auch gebraucht ganz gut verfügbar.


Falls es eine Rolle spielt: An der Front arbeitet eine Lyrik RC2DH - damit bin ich ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## Dreamworks (13. Februar 2018)

Devilz_eye schrieb:


> Mein Slayer braucht ein Dämpfer Update - der Rp23 ist mir auf Dauer zu unzuverlässig. Wie ich hier in diversen Beiträgen gelesen habe, scheint der Monarch Plus ganz gut zu funktionieren - den finde ich als rc3 auch durchaus sympathisch. Nun meine Fragen:
> 
> Ich wiege fahrfertig etwa 90kg - was muss ich da beachten?
> 1.: Muss es ein bestimmter Tune beim Dämpfer sein?
> ...



Frag mal bei Rocky oder Bikeaction wegen dem Tune! Ich habe immer gefragt und man bekommt da immer ne Empfehlung was man fahren sollte und dem Hinterbau am besten gerecht wird. Bei meinem alten Altitude war das als ebenfalls 90 kg Fahrer zum Beispiele H/ H und das hat sehr gut gepasst.


----------



## Erdbär (2. Februar 2020)

Bei meinem Slayer 2012 ist leider der Hauptrahmen gerissen. Falls jemand Verwendung für die restlichen Teile hat (Hinterbau, Bolzen, Ersatzschaltauge), gibts bei mir im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

